# Авиация > Современность >  "ГП"-Главный противник.

## Redan

По терминологии ПГУ КГБ СССР (внешняя разведка),аббревиатурой "ГП"-главный противник,именовались США и НАТО. Поговорим о них.Вот устаревший советский список почти всех военных авиабаз США и НАТО.Подправьте его и дополните,если в нём есть ошибки,неточности или устаревшие данные.С большим уважением!Группа товарищей.

*"Изучая противника-легче победить его в бою!"*,-советский военный лётчик, гвардии майор, заслуженный лётчик-испытатель, дважды Герой Советского Союза Амет-ха́н Султа́н .

Альконбери (Англия),17-й полк стратегической разведки,Б-52; 
Аган,морская авиация; 
Андойя (Норвегия); 
Андерсен (остров Гуам,Марианские острова),авиабаза передового базирования,штаб 8-го воздушного флота,F-22 "Раптор",ДРЛО,43-е бомбардировочное крыло-самолеты-заправщики Б-52,БПЛА; 
Авиано (Италия),40-я тактическая авиагруппа; 
Абилен (ш.Техас),авиабаза называется "Даисс" (о ней в списке будет ниже);
Алерт,Гренландия (территория Дании),база ВВС США; 
Аль-Джарфа (ОАО); 
Аль-Удейн (Катар,в районе Доха,вместимость до 100 самолетов); 
Акротири (близ Лимасола,Кипр); 
остров Аннейя ( Норвегия),"Орионы"; 
Аль-Аль-Салем (или Салам),Ахиед-Аль-Джесбер (Кувейт)-"Орионы"; 
Аржентия (Канада); 
Албрук-Филд (Панама),Командование карибских ВВС,школа ВВС; 
Адак,Алеутские острова,9-я эскадрилья базовой патрульной морской авиации ("Орионы");
Альбукерк,военно-морской центр по оценке систем оружия;
Апра (о.Гуам);
Атланта (ш.Джорджия)-авиация ВМС;
Ацуги,Мисава (Япония)-командование авиации ТОФ в Западной части Тихого океана;морская авиация и авиация морской пехоты;
Аламада (Сан-Франциско,ш.Калифорния);
Анненес (Норвегия)-Е-3А "АВАКС";
Андрус (Кэмп-Спрингс,ш.Мэриленд)-метеорологическая служба ВВС;служба связи и авиалиний;

о.Борнхольми (Дания); 
Боллинг (ш.Вашингтон); 
Бергстром (ш.Техас),12-я эскадрилья тактической разведки,67-е тактическое разведывательное крыло; 
Барксдейл Филд или Баксдейл (ш.Луизиана)-Глобальное ударное командование (Air Force Global Strike Command);штаб 2го воздушного флота,истребители,393-я тяжелобомбардировочная авиационная эскадрилья (ТБАЭ)-бомбардировщики Б-52Х (по-английски:В-52Н);11-я ТБАЭ,20-я ТБАЭ,13-я ТБАЭ,2-е БАК;
Биль (ш.Калифорния),9-й полк стратегической разведки,СР-71 (SR-71);U-2;100-е крыло самолетов-заправщиков "Boeing KC-135Q"; 
Бардуфосс (Норвегия)-подземные ангары в cкалах; 
Будё (Норвегия)-подземные ангары в скалах; 
Бангкок ( Таиланд),с 1977года; 
Бежа (Португалия); 
Бюхел (ФРГ); 
Битбург (ФРГ),22-я истребительная тактическая эскадрилья; 
Баграм (Афганистан); 
Бишкек (аэропорт "Манас",Киргизия),транспорт

----------


## Холостяк

Выкладываю карту с базами ВВС США....

----------


## Redan

Для Холостяк-спасибо,круто!По базамам ВВС США за кордоном,т.е. за пределами США ещё бы инфу!

----------


## Холостяк

> Для Холостяк-спасибо,круто!По базамам ВВС США за кордоном,т.е. за пределами США ещё бы инфу!


Так вот на последней картинке и есть так называемые базы "за морем".... 20 штук....

----------


## Redan

Это не то,нужно про авиабазы ВВС США на океанских островах (Диего-Гарсия,например),в Африке,Азии,Ю.Америке,Австр  алии итп.На Филлипинах сейчас нет?Если возможно,то правильно подправьте,но-не дезинформируя!Кстати,вот Франция,имеет колонии за рубежом-в Тихом океане-Полинезии.Их базы ВВС-ВМС нужно знать тоже:атолл Муруроа  (Центр подземных ядерных испытаний,охраняемый Французским Иностранным Легионом),Новая Каледония.Коротко,все базы ВВС-ВМС США и НАТО за кордоном ипр. нужно знать)))

----------


## Холостяк

Дык... Никакой дезы... Хе-хе-хе!
Это официальная карта баз ВВС США... Эти парни - сама "честность"....
Это очередной хитрый ход американосов - не признавать некоторые другие места.. В частности в Ираке, Афгане... Кстати карта эта, двух годичной давности, соответственно должен был быть и Манас, но его нет.... Так что....

----------


## Redan

Спасибо.Понятно.Значит нужно дерзать и дальше...

----------


## Redan

Американцы сворачивают авиабазу в Киргизии.

С американской авиабазы "Манас" в Киргизии начался вывоз имущества. Об этом, как сообщает ИА "24.kg", заявил Блейн Холт — новый командующий 376-го экспедиционного авиакрыла ВВС США, которое базируется на этой базе. 
По его словам, несколько самолетов уже вывезли часть оборудования. Предшественник Холта, бывший командующий 376-го экспедиционного авиакрыла Кристофер Бенс, сообщил, что часть имущества решено было оставить в Киргизии. "К примеру, несколько сотен матрацев отдали местным больницам", — сказал он.
В целом, как заявил Бенс, американские военнослужащие готовы вывести базу в срок, установленный киргизскими властями (18 августа). Со своей стороны, новый командующий отметил, что "приказа о сворачивании всех сил" он пока не получал. "Насколько мне известно, данный вопрос обсуждается в верхах", — добавил Холт.

Решение выдворить авиабазу "Манас" с территории республики киргизские власти приняли в феврале 2009 года. Наблюдатели связали это решение с тем, что республика получила финансовую помощь от России.

Впоследствии в СМИ неоднократно высказывались предположения, что американцы смогут все же сохранить базу в Киргизии, каким-то образом изменив ее статус. Однако официального подтверждения эти версии до сих пор не получили.

11 июня руководитель аналитической службы секретариата киргизского президента Мелис Джунушалиев заявил, что военная база "Манас", насколько ему известно, сохранена не будет. "О том, что статус базы будет меняться, речи пока нет. Переговоры по этому поводу не проводятся", — утверждает чиновник.

http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/abroad/art...hp?id=23933613
http://www.newsru.com/world/15jun2009/manas.html

----------


## Холостяк

Да.. Вот с Киргизией порешали... Но вот с Белоруссией посрались из-за молока-сметаны... Белоруссия наш главный стратегический союзник и все такое, а наши , млин, дипломаты устраивают безобразие. Поляки то гнилое мясо нам гнали, понятное дело, зато бумажки все были чики-чики..... А тут хороший товар которого нам не хватает...., но до бумажек "на ровном месте" докапались...
Вот Батьку переизберут - станет Белорусь к России попой и там баз своих американосы наоткрывают... Тогда поймут наши недоумки, что к чему...
Поэтому амеры не упустят свой шанс...

----------


## Холостяк

Прямо не удержался чтоб не запостить эти картинки...
Это как американские замполиты реально переняли опыт, даже более того - скопировали.

На первой картинке - Советские войска освобождают Минск от немецко-фашистских оккупантов...

На второй картинке - Американские войска освобождают Багдад (не понял тока от кого)... Понравилось дополнение - собачки факаются на первом фоне... Крутое дополнение. А так, найдите три отличия. Одно я уже подсказал...

----------


## Redan

Холостяк !По Аляске у тебя есть что-нибудь?Интересует всё.Например 109-ое военное авиакрыло,совершающая полеты в Гренландию и на другом материке-в Антарктиде.Если да,то выложи здесь любую доступную инфу о них,пожалуйста.На днях по-русскоязычному ТВ-каналу типа "Дискавери" или "History" был документальный фильм: "Полярные летчики" о 109-й АЭ ВВС США,красиво там показано,работа этих летчиков вызывают уважение!

----------


## Redan

*Авиация ВМС Франции на 80-гг:*

Ландивизьо (Брест)-11-я,14-я аэ истребителей-штурмовиков,12-я истребительная флотилия (истребители "Супер Этандар"),16-я истребительная флотилия (самолеты-разведчики "Этандар-4 R");
Иер (Тулон)-17-я аэ истребителей-штурмовиков;;
Ланн-Бигуэ (Лориан)-4-я флотилия противолодочных самолетов (Бреге 1050 "Ализе");
Ним-Гарон-6-я флотилия противолодочных самолетов;
Сен-Мандрие-33-я флотилия транспортно-десантных вертолетов "Супер Фрелон";
Ланвеок-Пульмик (Брест)-32-я,34-я,35-я флотилии противолодочных вертолетов WG.13 "Линкс",SA 321G Супер Фрелон";
Сен-Мандрие-31-я флотилия противолодочных вертолетов;
Дакар-базовая патрульная авиация;
Джибути (Северо-Восточная Африка)-базовая патрульная авиация;
о.Реюньон (Индийский океан)-базовая патрульная авиация;;
Антильские о-ва-базовая патрульная авиация;
Ланвеок-Пульмик;
Сен-Рафаэль;
Аспретто (о.Корсика,Средиземное море);
Папаэте и Тонтута (Тихий океан);
Дюни-ле-Бурже (Париж)-10 аэ,из них-две-связи и обслуживания (2-я и 3-я),две учебных (55-я и 56-я),одна учебно-боевая (59-я),две центра ядерных испытаний (9-я и 12-я),две вертолетов связи (22-я и 23-я),одна испытаний авиатехники (20-я);115 вспомогательных самолетов и 10 вертолетов;
P:S:21-я,22-я,23-я,24-я и 25-я флотилии базовой патрульной авиации:Ним-Гарон,Лан-Бигуэ,Дакар,Джибути,о.Реюнь  он,Антильские о-ва (самолеты Бреге 1150 "Атлантик" и Р-2Н "Нептун");

*Подготовка летного,наземного и палубного состава авиации ВВС и ВМС Франции:*

Салон-де-Прованс-офицерская школа ВВС;
Аспретто (о.Корсика,Средиземное море)-школа винтокрылых самолетов авиации ВМС;
Брест-офицерская морская школа;
Тур-школа истребителей;
Дакс-школа армейской авиации (вертолеты);
Иер-школа боевого применения палубной авиации (готовит летчиков истребителей-штурмовиков,разведыватель

----------


## Redan

Потом дам обзоры по базам ВВС и авиации ВМС ФРГ,Швеции,Великобритании идр.Помогайте,исправляйте,

----------


## Холостяк

*Спасибо США, вы настоящие патрнеры!*
Из живого журнала "Комсомольской правды"... В.Баранец.

Вашингтон намерен запретить Франции продать России вертолетоносец «Мистраль». 

В Конгрессе будет рассматриваться резолюция, которая призывает союзников США воздержаться от поставок наступательных вооружений в Россию. Как раз сегодня Владимир Путин обсудит в Санкт-Петербурге судьбу ВМФ России.

В комитете по иностранным делам Конгресса США появился проект резолюции, призывающей страны Евросоюза и НАТО не продавать России наступательные вооружения. Резолюция под названием «Мнение палаты представителей о том, что Франция и другие страны-члены НАТО и Европейского союза должны отказаться от продажи крупных систем вооружений или иной техники наступательного характера Российской Федерации» была внесена в среду старшим представителем Республиканской партии в комитете Илеаной Рос-Летинен.

Прямое указание на Францию показывает, что демарш был спровоцирован переговорами о продаже Парижем в Россию вертолетоносца «Мистраль».

В связи с возможной закупкой корабля опасения высказывали власти союзников США в восточноевропейском регионе: Украина, Грузия и балтийские страны. Глава грузинского МИДа Григол Вашадзе отмечал, что Грузия, уже почувствовавшая на себе, что такое российский десант, «крайне обеспокоена» таким пополнением российского флота. «Результаты могут оказаться губительными... Мы крайне обеспокоены», — заявил он, добавив, что Грузия «желает узнать, для чего нужен России такой десантный корабль».

Сообщения о том, что Россия намерена закупить у Франции корабль такого класса, появились еще в начале года. Тогда об этом заговорил российский министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков, но только в августе его поддержал Генштаб, признавший, что отечественный ВПК не имеет возможности строить такие корабли. Исход спора о том, следует ли закупать за границей вооружения для российского флота, стал вырисовываться в конце октября, сообщил первый замначальника главного штаба ВМФ вице-адмирал Олег Бурцев.

«Мы намерены закупить во Франции один корабль типа «Мистраль» и при технической поддержке французов осуществить строительство по лицензии четырех вертолетоносцев этого класса», – объявил военачальник, рассказавший, что «Мистрали» будут базироваться на Северном и Тихоокеанском флотах. «Эти корабли приобретаются для проведения десантных, миротворческих и спасательных операций. Кроме того, этот корабль может эффективно использоваться для борьбы с пиратами, в том числе у побережья Сомали», – отмечал вице-адмирал Бурцев.

В ноябре «Мистраль» с трехдневным дружеским визитом побывал в Санкт-Петербурге, так что потенциальные покупатели из Минобороны и военно-промышленного комплекса смогли присмотреться к товару. Но после этого выступил премьер Владимир Путин, отправившийся в Париж. «По поводу «Мистраля» мы пока не решили. Мы покупатели, вы — продавцы. Есть и другие конкурентные предложения. Не исключено, что будем покупать», — заметил он. Как сообщали РИА «Новости», о возможной покупке кораблей такого класса шли переговоры также с Испанией и Нидерландами.

Не исключено, что судьба «Мистраля» будет решена в эту пятницу. Путин отправился в Санкт-Петербург на совещание по вопросам обеспечения ВМФ современными образцами вооружения и военной техники.

Совещание пройдет на базе ОАО «Адмиралтейские верфи». На него приглашены вице-премьеры Сергей Иванов и Игорь Сечин, Сердюков, представители профильных министерств и руководители ведущих судостроительных заводов и конструкторских бюро.

Отношение к закупкам зарубежной военной техники в верхах неоднозначное. В только-только попавшем в прессу проекте новой военной доктрины предлагается ввести ограничения на закупки вооружений у иностранных производителей.

Однако признание несостоятельности российского ВПК открывает дорогу для закупок: в документе указывается, что запрет действует в отношении той техники, у которой существуют аналогичные российские образцы.

Российские военные в последнее время стали более критичны в отношении поступающей им на вооружение техники. Было признано, что отечественные беспилотные летательные аппараты не удовлетворяют ВС РФ «ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по разрешающей способности установленной на них аппаратуры». Поступающие в войска зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-400 были названы «не вполне соответствующими требуемым характеристикам».

Стандартное водоизмещение кораблей типа «Мистраль» составляет 16,5 тыс. тонн, а полное – 21,3 тыс. тонн. Корабль способен развивать скорость до 18,8 узла; дальность его плавания составляет чуть менее 32 тыс. км. На его борту могут перевозиться 16 тяжелых или 35 легких вертолетов.

Вертолетоносец может быть построен на верфях STX France (бывшие верфи «Шантье де Атлантик») в городе Сен-Назер на Атлантике. Партнером выступит французский военно-морской концерн DCNS. В настоящее время на вооружении ВМС Франции состоят два корабля данного типа – Mistral и Tonnerre. Стоимость такого корабля французская газета Les Echos оценивала в ?400–500 млн.

PS: я лишь добавлю, что под давлением США Израиль отказался продавать России новейшие модели БПЛА...

----------


## Холостяк

...................................

----------


## MADMAX

Данные по боевому составу подразделений и частей ВВС США, дислоцирующихся на авиабазах, которые описаны в самом начале, очень устаревшие... Самый точный боевой состав подразделений ВВС США и их места дислокации описаны вот в этом ежегодном журнале «AIRMAN 2010», который я уже как-то публиковал...

Ссылка: http://www.airmanonline.af.mil/share...100302-029.pdf

----------


## Carrey

http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewt...110f879dde941f

*ВВС Израиля вторглись в воздушное пространство Европы* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
18.03 19:16 MIGnews.com 
http://mignews.com/news/disasters/wo...647_94646.html 

Венгерские СМИ сообщили, что два самолета ВВС Израиля вторглись в воздушное пространство Венгрии, Турции, Румынии и Болгарии. 

Согласно имеющейся информации, которая, впрочем, не подтверждена ни одним официальным лицом и была опубликована лишь в венгерских СМИ, израильские самолеты, нарушившие воздушное пространство европейских стран, относятся к классу разведывательных и могут различать малейшие объекты. 

Местные журналисты предполагают, что речь может идти об одной из разведывательных операций еврейского государства. 

В частности, государственные СМИ Венгрии отмечают, что самолеты "вплотную приблизились к будапештскому аэропорту, однако не приземлились там". 

Вместе с тем, представитель министерства обороны Венгрии отметил, что двум израильским самолетам было разрешено вхождение в воздушное пространство страны. Было ли получено аналогичное разрешение от Турции, Румынии и Болгарии – неизвестно. 

*Скандал в Венгрии: самолеты ВВС Израиля нарушили воздушное пространство страны* 
время публикации: 20:20 
последнее обновление: 20:20 
http://www.newsru.co.il/world/18mar2010/madiar8088.html 

Венгерские СМИ передают, что на прошлой неделе в воздушном пространстве страны были замечены два израильских военных самолета с разведывательным оборудованием. Первыми об этом сообщили местные газеты, связанные с крайне правыми партиями, отмечает радиостанция "Коль Исраэль". 

Премьер-министр Венгрии, судя по всему, не был поставлен в известность о происшедшем, так как обратился за разъяснениями к министру иностранных дел и министру обороны, а также направил запрос в израильское посольство. 

Из посольства сообщили, что, действительно, на прошлой неделе в небе над Венгрией летали израильские военные самолеты, но не разведывательные. По словам дипломатов, это были "обычные полеты ", совершенные с ведома венгерских властей и в полной координации с официальными представителями Будапешта. 

Напомним, вчера в столице Венгрии было совершено таинственное убийство. Неизвестный киллер расстрелял черный "Мерседес", остановившийся на красный сигнал светофора, в результате был убит 52-летний гражданин Сирии. Убийца забрал из машины жертвы папку с документами и скрылся с места происшествия. 

Венгерская полиция не сообщала о задержании подозреваемых в причастности к этому убийству.


*Что делали израильские самолеты в небе над Будапештом?* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
23.03 04:48 MIGnews.com 
http://mignews.com/news/society/worl...226_16498.html 

Два израильских самолета, покруживших несколько дней назад в небе над Будапештом, продолжают волновать венгерскую общественность. 

Министр обороны Венгрии назначил специальную комиссию, которой поручено расследовать инцидент, и восстановить цепь событий, имевших место в тот день, а также выяснить, что означает появление израильских самолетов в воздушном пространстве Венгрии. 

Венгерские СМИ сообщили, что самолеты-разведчики относились к классу "Гольфстрим", которые оборудованы новейшими разведывательными системами ЦАХАЛа. Из тех же источников известно, что перед тем как достичь Венгрии, они пересекли воздушное пространство Турции, Болгарии и Румынии. Покружив над столичным аэропортом, они не приземлились, а покинули венгерское пространство. 

В этот же день в центре Будапешта в своем автомобиле был застрелен гражданин 52-летний сириец Бассам Траше. Неизвестные открыли по нему огонь когда он стоял на светофоре, после чего похитили из машины некий черный дипломат и скрылись. 

Венгерская, а вслед за ней и международная пресса наполнились спекуляциями на тему того, что за убийством сирийца скрывается всесильный "Моссад", и что израильские самолеты, кружившие над венгерской столицей, дали наводку команде киллеров. Проводятся параллели с ликвидацией в Дубаи главаря ХАМАСа Махмуда аль-Мабху. 

По сообщениям израильских СМИ, скандал вокруг этой истории был раздут в связи с предстоящими в этой стране выборами. В Венгрии на сегодняшний день нарастает конфронтация между правыми и левыми. Стоит отметить, что именно правые требуют создания следственных комиссий и проведения всяческих проверок.


*Будапештские жертвы дубайского синдрома* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
25.03 18:10 MIGnews.com 
http://mignews.com/news/society/worl...010_31764.html 

Глава транспортного департамента управления гражданской авиации Венгрии был уволен после проведения маневров израильскими военными самолетами в небесах республики. 

С таким заявлением выступил министр транспорта Петер Хониг. 

Четыре члена департамента получили дисциплинарные взыскания после расследования инцидента. Их вина заключалась в том, что они не предупредили о полетах израильских самолетов венгерскую разведку и военных. 

Скандал вокруг израильских полетов, которых в другом случае никто бы и не заметил, разразился 18 марта , когда ряд правых газет связал состоявшийся накануне полет с убийством в тот же день на окраине Будапешта сирийского менялы. Журналисты сразу же заговорили о "рука "Моссада" и "дубайском синдроме", хотя никто не публиковал информации, связывающей сирийца с террористическими или антиизраильскими группировками. 

Министерство обороны Венгрии отметило, что оно "рутинно" выдает разрешения на полеты над территорией страны военных самолетов других государств, и количество подобных полетов достигает 500 в год. 

*Скандал с истребителями ВВС Израиля: СМИ Венгрии сообщают об увольнении "виновных"* 
время публикации: 11:21 
последнее обновление: 17:28 
http://www.newsru.co.il/world/25mar2...garia_005.html 

В четверг, 25 марта, венгерский телеканал MR1 сообщил о том, что глава национальной Службы по контролю за воздушным сообщением при министерстве транспорта был отстранен от занимаемой должности, а также были наложены дисциплинарные наказания на нескольких авиадиспетчеров международного аэропорта в Будапеште. 

Телеканал сообщает, что решение было принято по итогам расследования инцидента с появлением 17 марта в воздушном пространстве Венгрии двух израильских истребителей F-16. Члены правительственной комиссии пришли к выводу, что руководитель службы по контролю за воздушными сообщениями нарушил инструкции, разрешив израильским военным истребителям полет над территорией страны и не поставив в известность об этом министерство транспорта. 

Министр транспорта Петер Хониг в интервью телеканалу подчеркнул, что все причастные к этому инциденту сотрудники нарушили должностные предписания. 

Венгерские СМИ сообщают, что израильские самолеты несколько раз приближались к посадочной полосе столичного аэропорта, однако не совершали посадку. 

Второй канал израильского телевидения, сообщая об отставке главы венгерской Службы по контролю за воздушным сообщением, отмечает, что многие политические обозреватели в Венгрии связывают этот инцидент с приближающимися парламентскими выборами. 

Отметим также, что 22 марта Румынское информационное агентство ActMedia передало, что министерство обороны Румынии подтвердило, что Израиль получил все необходимые разрешения для пролета истребителей над территорией Румынии 17 марта. Во время нахождения в воздушном пространстве страны, самолеты, совершавшие тренировочные вылеты, находились под наблюдением национальной службы по контролю за воздушным сообщением. 

Венгерская газета "Мадьяр Немзет" ранее сообщила, что израильские самолеты 17 марта также были зафиксированы в воздушном пространстве Болгарии и Турции.

----------


## Observer69

Цитата:
_"....Российские военные в последнее время стали более критичны в отношении поступающей им на вооружение техники. Было признано, что отечественные беспилотные летательные аппараты не удовлетворяют ВС РФ «ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по разрешающей способности установленной на них аппаратуры». Поступающие в войска зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-400 были названы «не вполне соответствующими требуемым характеристикам»..."
_

Грохот упавшего тела...
Можно подумать что эти военные все годы были ..асами, а тут проснулись. 
То, что технику всегда пытались впарить плохую это было известно с незапамятных времён. И всегда власть/партия приказывала брать что дают. Это было и при Иване Грозном, и при Петре и при коммунизьме и сегодня.

----------


## alexvolf

> Цитата:
> Грохот упавшего тела...
> Можно подумать что эти военные все годы были ..асами, а тут проснулись. 
> То, что технику всегда пытались впарить плохую это было известно с незапамятных времён. И всегда власть/партия приказывала брать что дают. Это было и при Иване Грозном, и при Петре и при коммунизьме и сегодня.


Интересное мнение.Особенно про технику при "КОММУНИЗЬМЕ".Можно подумать,что у американцев не происходил "грохот упавшего тела".Где то мерило по которому оценивается качество "впаривания плохой техники"? В сравнении с чем? С техникой США,Англии,Франции,Израиля,  а может  Китая? Опять же с каких незапамятных времен?С периода Корейской,Вьетнамской,Араб  о-Израильской,Афганской войн? Или со времен современных "полицейских" операций ХХI века в которых принимают участие войска и авиация? Или это некая общая оценка техники поставляемой в войска начиная от Ивана Грозного до  разваленной системой ВПК бывшего Союза ССР.Тогда следует сказать,что Ваше  умозаключение  можно номинировать на пульцеровскую премию-в пяти предложениях -ВСЕ очень содержательно...

----------


## Observer69

> Интересное мнение.Особенно про технику при "КОММУНИЗЬМЕ".


Я имел с ней дело.




> Можно подумать,что у американцев не происходил "грохот упавшего тела".Где то мерило по которому оценивается качество "впаривания плохой техники"? В сравнении с чем? С техникой США,Англии,Франции,Израиля,  а может  Китая?


Там военные могут и не согласиться с впариваемым Г...




> Опять же с каких незапамятных времен?


Почитайте историю. Может какого "Петра I" Пушкина для начала, или про Демидовых. Указы царей. На худой конец приказы и постановления государственных органов СССР с конца 20-х годов. Может про разборки с Главкомом ВВС Новиковым и его посадку прочтёте... 
Тогда и обсудим.




> С периода Корейской,Вьетнамской,Араб  о-Израильской,Афганской войн? Или со времен современных "полицейских" операций ХХI века в которых принимают участие войска и авиация?


Я про нашу технику.




> Или это некая общая оценка техники поставляемой в войска начиная от Ивана Грозного до  разваленной системой ВПК бывшего Союза ССР.


Именно!





> Тогда следует сказать,что Ваше  умозаключение  можно номинировать на пульцеровскую премию-в пяти предложениях -ВСЕ очень содержательно...


Понятия не имею, что такое пульцная премия.

----------


## alexvolf

> Я имел с ней дело.
> Я про нашу технику.Именно!


Observer69 уважаемый
Да кто ж с нашей техникой дела не имел? Пожалуй только инопланетянин.
А так начиная с 1945г мы полмира снабжали и снабжаем своей боевой техникой.Правда были времена когда и нашу бытовую технику приобретали на ура (перечислять страны долго и утомительно).Военные многих стран были вполне довольны нашими бомберамиТу-16 (Индонезия,ОАР,Китай),Ту-22 (Ливия,Ирак) об истребителях,комплексах ПВО и артиллерии разговор вообще не веду-это вообще основа нашего оборонэкспорта занимающего далеко не последнее место в мире по торговли вооружениями.Отдельные проколы в некоторых случаях понятно случаются -где-то не доглядели,не доделали или просто халатно отнеслись к своим обязанностям.Иногда думается так,что Похеризм-наша национальная черта.К этому можно отнести и поднятый Вами вопрос 
относительно Новикова.Если есть желание поговорить об "авиационном деле",то в курилке есть раздел касаемый репрессий.Пишите-готов обсудить с Вами данную тему- "кто,за что и почему осудил маршала авиации..."

----------


## FLOGGER

Может быть, после этого:"Было признано, что отечественные беспилотные летательные аппараты не удовлетворяют ВС РФ «ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по разрешающей способности установленной на них аппаратуры». Поступающие в войска зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-400 были названы «не вполне соответствующими требуемым характеристикам»..." мы уже, наконец, перестанем слышать хвастливое:"нет аналогов в мире"? По-моему, всех уже тошнит от этой фразы.

----------


## alexvolf

> Может быть, после этого:"Было признано, что отечественные беспилотные летательные аппараты не удовлетворяют ВС РФ «ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по разрешающей способности установленной на них аппаратуры». Поступающие в войска зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-400 были названы «не вполне соответствующими требуемым характеристикам»..." мы уже, наконец, перестанем слышать хвастливое:"нет аналогов в мире"? По-моему, всех уже тошнит от этой фразы.


FLOGGER
Не следует забывать,что по меткому выражению М.Галлая (кн."Испытано в небе") "Россия-родина слонов"! Посему и существует выражение,что 
"аналогов подобных нашим более в мире нет"! И это действительно так
к примеру модифицированный процессор 486- ведь у них такого аналога нет,а у нас -есть!!! :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
Ниже привожу фото- награжденные лауреаты создавшие С-400.Как говорится-Есть чем гордится...

----------


## alexvolf

> Может быть, после этого:"Было признано, что отечественные беспилотные летательные аппараты не удовлетворяют ВС РФ «ни по скорости, ни по высотности, ни по разрешающей способности установленной на них аппаратуры».


Уважаемый FLOGGER
Специально для Вас  "земная картинка" переданная БПЛА...

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый alexvolf, мне, что фото создаталей С-400, что фото с БПЛА ни о чем не говорит. На одной счастливые люди, создатели С-400, на другой какой-то грузовик у сарая (я ведь не знаю чем и с какой высоты был сделан снимок, и что бы хотели военные увидеть с такой высоты). Я не давал оценкок ни С-400, про который говорили, что он не имеет аналогов в мире, а теперь, оказывается, он не оправдывает надежд, ни нашим БПЛА, которые, оказывается "ни в дугу". Я просто выразил свое удивление оценками военных этих изделий. Как же так: хлестались,  хлестались - и, вдруг, на тебе - не годятся!

----------


## ALI

Тема,которую благополучно угомонили  в РФ : "В США запустили первый беспилотный орбитальный самолет http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/23/launch/ ". От "Спирали" до "Бурана" : http://www.buran.ru/htm/spiral.htm .

----------


## alexvolf

> Тема,которую благополучно угомонили  в РФ : "В США запустили первый беспилотный орбитальный самолет http://lenta.ru/news/2010/04/23/launch/ ". От "Спирали" до "Бурана" : http://www.buran.ru/htm/spiral.htm .


 Первоначально старт Х-37В OTV-1 был намечен на 20 апреля с.г.
Экспериментальный небольшой по размерам многоразовый 
крылатый челнок  созданный  для решения научных и   военных вопросов. 
 X-37B OTV-1 ( Orbital Test Vehicle) создавался в рамках проекта  Boeing X-37 и первоначально  находился в ведении NASA, позже был передан
военным где проект дополнительно прошел исследования по программе DARPA .   Построила X-37B группа Phantom Works – отделение передовых 
исследований компании Boeing. Основные характеристики X-37B OTV-1: полный вес почти 5 тонн, длина – 8,8 метра, высота – 2,9 м, размах крыльев – около 4,5  м. Габариты грузового отсека 1,22 х 2,13 м. Высота орбиты – до  925 км (иллюстрация NASA Dryden Flight Research Center).
Стартуя во Флориде, после выполнения заданного числа витков  вокруг планеты, X-37B OTV-1 должен приземлиться в Калифорнии  на посадочной
 полосе авиабазы ВВС США Ванденберг (Vandenberg  Air Force Base), а если подведёт погода – то Эдвардс (Edwards  Air Force Base). 
 Точную продолжительность первого полёта X-37B OTV-1 источники  не указывают, но известно, что технически этот мини-шаттл  способен оставаться на орбите до 270 дней. Скорость  изменения и параметры орбит Х-37 вроде как остается засекреченными....

----------


## Холостяк

На НАТОвском сайте нашел интересный документ... Почитайте. Это 
*НАТО в 2020 году: Гарантированная безопасность, динамичное взаимодействие* 

*Анализ и рекомендации группы экспертов по новой Стратегической Концепции НАТО* 

http://www.nato.int/cps/ru/natolive/...exts_63654.htm



*А вот комент на этот документ Рогозина:*

_"... 17 мая группа экспертов во главе с Мадлен Олбрайт обнародовала доклад «НАТО в 2020 году: гарантированная безопасность, динамичное взаимодействие». Это аналитический документ, содержащий философско-политические рекомендации для будущей Стратегической концепции альянса, которую должен утвердить Лиссабонский саммит в ноябре 2010 года._ 
_Я уже комментировал процесс подготовки этого доклада и критиковал некоторые его положения. Но есть один ключевой аспект, который пока остается для читателей в России малознакомым. Это политика альянса в области информационно-пропагандистской работы с людьми по всему миру, так называемая публичная (или общественная) дипломатия...."_
 
*Продолжение по ссылке:* http://natomission.ru/society/articl...blication/108/

----------


## alexvolf

> На НАТОвском сайте нашел интересный документ... Почитайте. Это 
> *НАТО в 2020 году: Гарантированная безопасность, динамичное взаимодействие* 
> 
> *Анализ и рекомендации группы экспертов по новой Стратегической Концепции НАТО* 
> 
> http://www.nato.int/cps/ru/natolive/...exts_63654.htm


 Да уж.Не хотелось-бы никакие параллели проводить.Говорят мир изменился... Стратегические концепции меняются.Договоры всякие о разоружении,конверсии-переход на мирные рельсы дружбы и сотрудничества... 
Однако сквозит одна мысля -в 1939г  подписали договор с Германией о ненападении,хоздоговор на всякие разные торгово- производственные операции.Демаркационную линию провели.Все в рамках международных отношений.И вдруг бац...1941г. вермахт почти у ворот Кремля стоит...Вот ведь,что настораживает... Как бы опять не оказался "волк в овечей шкуре"-в России то ведь есть "рыбные места" и за Уралом.Возможно паранойя,но кто даст гарантию,что через 5-10 лет данная Стратегическая концепция НАТО не будет изменена ? РВСН? ВМФ?.... КТО?...

----------


## OKA

" 2 мая 2015  СМИ узнали о вторжении двух Ту-95 в зону ПВО над Аляской

Два российских стратегических бомбардировщика Ту-95 вторглись в идентификационную зону противовоздушной обороны США над Аляской. Об этом сообщает The Washington Free Beacon со ссылкой на представителей Пентагона.

Инцидент произошел 22 апреля. Американские истребители для перехвата бомбардировщиков в воздух не поднимались. Идентификационная зона ПВО не является суверенным воздушным пространством какого-либо государства.

Вторжение Ту-95 (по кодификации НАТО, Bear — «Медведь») в зону ПВО США, которое американские военные рассматривают как сигнал о начале весеннего цикла учений с участием российской Дальней авиации, стало первым подобным случаем в нынешнем году.

В прошлом году, по данным представителя Североамериканского командования воздушно-космической обороны (NORAD) капитана Джеффа Дэвиса, было зафиксировано шесть случаев, когда для перехвата российских бомбардировщиков в воздух поднимались американские или канадские истребители, а также не менее 10 эпизодов, когда самолеты российской Дальней авиации вторгались в зону ПВО."

СМИ узнали о вторжении двух Ту-95 в зону ПВО над Аляской: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru


Характерный почерк ресурса  5 колонны видит старик Йода там)) 
 Наверное отсюда ветер дует : Russia Conducts Nuclear Bomber Flight Near Alaska | Washington Free Beacon

 Хорошо , что саму Аляску мишки не потоптали "вторгшись")) Пока демократическая общественность занятА подавлением чОрных бунтов в разных штатах, эти коварные русские разлетались панимашь туда-сюда)) Термин "вторжение"- это 5+ )) Ну просто "советская военная угроза", ессно, требует ужесточения "санкционного давления"))

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Как можно вторгнуться в то, что не является суверенной территорией?

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 7 фев — РИА Новости. РФ и НАТО удалось достигнуть определенных договоренностей для решения проблемы полетов с транспондерами над акваторией Балтийского моря, заявил постпред РФ при НАТО Александр Грушко.

"Другой вопрос, который стоит на повестке дня — необходимость поиска путей деэскалации, предотвращения опасных инцидентов в воздухе, на море, там где осуществляется военная деятельность России и НАТО. Здесь идет диалог, мы обмениваемся брифингами по учениям, что не бесполезно и есть одно направление, которое позволяет испытывать надежды, что мы действительно продвинемся — работала проектная группа под эгидой ИКАО по Балтийскому морю, которая занималась проблемой транспордеров. Вы что-нибудь слышали за последний месяц про транспондеры? Уже никто ничего не слышит, потому что в рамках этой группы были достигнуты договоренности, которые позволят частично урегулировать эти проблемы", — заявил Грушко в эфире телеканала "Россия-24".

"СРН (совет Россия-НАТО), заслушав эту группу поддержала ее работу, 3 марта она соберется вновь и, может быть, откроются дополнительные темы для диалога военных экспертов и гражданских экспертов с тем, чтобы решить проблему, связанную с нестыковками в процедурах, регулирующих военную авиацию и коммерческую", — добавил он."

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170207/1487391703.html

----------


## OKA

" Численность и боеготовность ВВС США



В свежем номере журнала ВВС США "Air Force Magazine" вышла небольшая заметка по поводу состояния готовности основных типов самолетов, с небезынтересной табличкой.
Соответственно по графам - численность парка, стандарт готовности, показатели за конец 2016 года и средние за десять лет.
Довольно печальные показатели последнего времени в заметке объясняются сочетанием разных факторов, индивидуальных для каждого самолета - так например стратегические бомбардировщики проходят программу капитального ремонта с модернизацией, на F-22A меняют покрытие. Из более общих факторов отмечается старение парка и нехватку личного состава.

Следует отметить, что этот параметр "aircraft availability" несколько более жесткий так как определяет долю боеготовых самолетов относительно всего парка, а обычно обсуждаемые "mission capable" проценты касаются самолетов в боевых частях (причем зачастую конкретных, отдельно взятых), то есть самолеты вставшие допустим на годовой капремонт второй параметр не "портят". Это объясняет как возможное несовпадение цифр в этой таблице с другими данными, так и в целом довольно низкие стандарты."

Численность и боеготовность ВВС США: sandrermakoff

----------


## OKA

"Первомайский американец-разведчик

   Это у нас сегодня  праздничный день, а у НИХ это обычный понедельник.




    Boeing RC-135W Rivet Joint 62-4139 aka BETSY85


    А из Германии на Балтику летит Boeing P-8A Poseidon 168762 aka TALON83 "

Первомайский американец-разведчик - Дневник пришельца

Сразу многим вспоминается ещё один Первомай :


"1 мая 1960 года американский самолет У-2, пилотируемый летчиком Фрэнсисом Пауэрсом (FrancisPowers), нарушил воздушное пространство СССР и был сбит в районе города Свердловска (ныне Екатеринбург).

1 мая 1960 года американский самолет-разведчик Lockheed U-2, пилотируемый летчиком Фрэнсисом Пауэрсом (Francis Powers), нарушил воздушное пространство СССР и был сбит в районе города Свердловска (ныне Екатеринбург).

Это был далеко не первый полет, совершенный U-2 над территорией СССР. Этот самолет, высота полета которого составляла 20-24 километра, идеально подходил для шпионских целей, поскольку был недосягаем ни для истребителей, ни для зенитчиков.

Летая на такой высоте в стратосфере, такие самолеты могли фотографировать интересующие их объекты, причем качество фотографий позволяло разглядеть даже номера на самолетах, стоящих на аэродромах.

Техническое превосходство этого высотного разведчика над всеми другими машинами подобного типа позволило американцам в течение нескольких лет безнаказанно совершать полеты над особо важными объектами на территории СССР. За неуязвимость для средств противовоздушной обороны в Соединенных Штатах U-2 нарекли Dragon Lady ("Леди Дракон").

Пилоты, участвовавшие в разведывательных полетах, выступали в качестве "гражданских" лиц без каких-либо документов, сами же самолеты, отправлявшиеся на "дело", не имели опознавательных знаков.

Попытки перехвата американских высотных разведчиков, нарушавших воздушное пространство СССР, предпринимались неоднократно советскими истребителями МиГ-19, но разница в высоте полета не позволяла им сбить нарушителя.

Ситуация изменилась 1 мая 1960 года. Рано утром в этот праздничный для советских граждан день самолет-разведчик U-2 под управлением старшего лейтенанта ВВС США Френсиса Пауэрса вылетел с базы Пешавар (Пакистан) в сторону границы СССР с очередным разведывательным заданием — операция "Оверфлайт" (Overflight — "Перелет"), целью которой была фотосъёмка военных и промышленных объектов и запись сигналов советских радиолокационных станций.

Маршрут полета пролегал через территорию Афганистана, значительную часть территории СССР — Аральское море, Свердловск, Киров и Плесецк — и завершался на авиабазе Будё в Норвегии.

Чтобы не выдать себя, пилоту строжайше запретили поддерживать радиосвязь и с аэродромом в Пешаваре, и с американской базой в Инджирлике (Турция). Пауэрс пересек советскую границу в 5.36 по московскому времени юго-восточнее города Пянджа (с 1963 года — Кировабад, Таджикистан) и с этого момента постоянно сопровождался радиолокационными станциями (РЛС) войск противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) СССР. Но раз за разом попытки перехватить U-2 заканчивались неудачей. Пауэрс уже миновал Тюратам (полигон Байконур, Казахстан), прошел вдоль Аральского моря, оставил позади Магнитогорск и Челябинск, почти подошел к Свердловску, а ПВО не могло с ним ничего сделать — самолетам не хватало высоты, а зенитные ракеты наземного базирования почти нигде еще не стояли.

Когда Пауэрс приблизился к Свердловску, с находящегося неподалеку аэродрома Кольцово был поднят случайно оказавшийся там высотный истребитель-перехватчик Су-9, у которого практический потолок до 20 километров. Но у самолета отсутствовало вооружение, так как его перегоняли с завода к месту службы, а летчик был без высотно-компенсирующего костюма. Поэтому пилоту было приказано уничтожить американский самолет-разведчик тараном. Однако из-за ошибок оператора наведения и отказа бортовой радиолокационной станции таран не состоялся. Летчик смог сделать только одну попытку из-за нехватки топлива, так как на такую высоту Су-9 мог подняться только на полном форсаже.

После неудачной попытки тарана с аэродрома под Свердловском были подняты на перехват два МиГ-19 под управлением капитана Бориса Айвазяна и старшего лейтенанта Сергея Сафронова. Американский самолет-шпион уже пробыл в воздушном пространстве Советского Союза больше трех часов, зайдя на глубину 2,1 тысячи километров от границы. Он сфотографировал закрытый "атомный" город Челябинск-40. На расстоянии 30 километров к юго-востоку от Свердловска Пауэрс изменил курс, повернув на 90 градусов. Его следующей целью был Плесецк.

В это время U-2 вошел в зону действия ракетного дивизиона, на вооружении которого стояли зенитные ракетные комплексы С-75, принятые на вооружение в конце 1950-х годов и способные поражать цели на высоте более 25 километров.

В 8.53 первая выпущенная ракета ЗРК С-75 подошла к U-2 сзади, но радио-взрыватель сработал преждевременно. Взрыв оторвал хвостовую часть самолета, и машина, клюнув носом, стала падать. Пилот Пауэрс не стал использовать катапультное кресло.

Позже он утверждал, что в нем находилось взрывное устройство, которое должно было сработать при катапультировании, чтобы самолет не попал в руки противника. Пауэрс, дождавшись высоты, когда можно было дышать без кислородного прибора, выбрался из разваливающегося на части самолета и выпрыгнул с парашютом.

После того, как U-2 рассыпался в воздухе, оператор РЛС принял отвалившиеся обломки за выпущенные противником радиолокационные помехи. В горячке боя никто не мог понять, попала ракета в цель или у нее сработал самоликвидатор, уничтожен нарушитель или нет, и сколько вообще целей в воздухе. Потому было решено работать по U-2 дальше, и соседний дивизион ЗРК С-75 дал залп по цели. Одна из ракет второго залпа едва не поразила Су-9.

Под этот же ракетный залп попали два истребителя МиГ-19, преследовавшие нарушителя. Машину Сергея Сафронова сбили, летчик погиб, а его напарнику, успевшему заметить идущую к его самолету ракету, в пикировании удалось выйти из-под удара.

Пауэрс приземлился недалеко от уральской деревушки, где его и взяли в плен местные жители. Позже летчика доставили вертолетом на аэродром под Свердловском, а затем отправили в Москву.

Обломки U-2 были разбросаны на огромной площади, но почти все собраны — в том числе найдены относительно хорошо сохранившиеся передняя часть фюзеляжа с центропланом и кабиной летчика с оборудованием, турбореактивный двигатель и хвостовая часть фюзеляжа с килем. Почти на всех узлах и агрегатах стояла маркировка американских фирм, а разведаппаратура, блок подрыва самолета и личное оружие пилота неопровержимо свидетельствовали о военном предназначении самолета. Позднее в московском Парке культуры и отдыха имени Горького была организована выставка трофеев.

После распространения информации об уничтожении U-2 американцы, думая, что никаких улик не сохранилось, вообще отрицали сам факт преднамеренного нарушения границы. Затем было заявлено, что пилот заблудился. Но советская сторона опровергла это заявление, предоставив доказательства в виде обломков самолета и показаний самого пилота.

Американской администрации пришлось признать, что ее разведывательные самолеты продолжают облетать на большой высоте советскую территорию для мониторинга военных приготовлений (раньше Вашингтон это отрицал). В результате не состоялся саммит в Париже (Франция), на котором планировалось обсудить ситуацию в разделенной Германии, возможность контроля над вооружениями, запрещения ядерных испытаний и ослабление напряженности между СССР и США. Был отменен намеченный на июнь 1960 года визит президента США Дуайта Эйзенхауэра в Москву.

Военнослужащие, отличившиеся в операции по уничтожению самолета-шпиона, были награждены. Ордена и медали получил 21 человек, ордена Красного Знамени были удостоены старший лейтенант Сергей Сафронов и командиры зенитных ракетных дивизионов.

Военная коллегия Верховного суда СССР в августе 1960 года приговорила Пауэрса к десяти годам лишения свободы с отбыванием первых трех лет в тюрьме по статье "шпионаж", но в заключении американский летчик провел всего 108 дней. В феврале 1962 года в Берлине Пауэрса обменяли на советского разведчика Рудольфа Абеля (настоящее имя — Вильям Фишер) — согласно достигнутой правительствами СССР и США договоренности.

После возвращения в США пилота подвергли тщательному допросу в следственной комиссии, проверке на детекторе лжи. Он был полностью реабилитирован. В октябре 1962 года Пауэрс закончил свою карьеру в Центральном разведывательном управлении и перешел на работу в фирму Lockheed, где проводил летные испытания U-2. В 1970 году после того, как он написал книгу воспоминаний "Операция "Оверфлайт", вызвавшую неудовольствие многих руководителей разведки США, летчика уволили. После этого он начал летать на вертолете, сначала в качестве "зеленого патруля", а затем в агентстве радиотелевизионных новостей в Лос-Анджелесе. В августе 1977 года он погиб при крушении пилотируемого им вертолета, когда возвращался со съемок тушения пожара в Санта-Барбаре.

В 2011 году ВВС США посмертно наградили Фрэнсиса Пауэрса Серебряной звездой за "мужество, проявленное им во время жестоких допросов советскими следователями" и несгибаемость перед лицом "обманов, интриг, оскорблений и угрозы смерти". С прошением о рассмотрении возможности награждения Пауэрса в ВВС обратился сын летчика, основатель музея "холодной войны" в штате Виргиния (США).

Материал подготовлен на основе информации РИА Новости и открытых источников"

https://ria.ru/spravka/20150501/1061347295.html

----------


## OKA

"Как ВВС США учатся воевать с Россией ... и с русскими истребителями

Дэйв Маджумдар

How the U.S. Air Force Trains for a War with Russia (or Russian Fighters) | The National Interest Blog



ВВС США сталкиваются с проблемами в приобретении самолетов вероятного противника для обучения своих экипажей действиям против вражеской авиации, и здесь им на помощь приходят частные подрядчики.

В некоторых случаях им удается поставить в войска замечательные машины, являющиеся исключительно точной копией вражеских самолетов. Так поступила компания Air USA, сумевшая купить два двухместных учебных самолета МиГ-29УБ.

«Самолеты МиГ-29 Air USA импортировала напрямую из одной бывшей советской республики. Все самолеты оснащены оригинальными деталями и оборудованием советского производства, — сообщает эта компания на своем вебсайте. — МиГ-29 компании Air USA способны выполнять задачи по ведению воздушного боя, обеспечивая отличные возможности для обучения и летных испытаний».

Контекст

Российский военный журналист и аналитик Диана Михайлова рассказывает в своем блоге о том, как компания приобрела эти учебные версии могущественного советского истребителя.

Поставки учебно-боевых самолетов МиГ-29УБ из Украины в США: diana_mihailova

Есть и другие компании, предлагающие внушительную авиационную технику. Среди них Tactical Air Support и Draken International. У Tactical Air Support есть истребители CF-5 Freedom Fighter, а Draken предлагает целый авиапарк, состоящий из самых разных машин, от современных учебных самолетов до МиГ-21.

Между тем, в частные руки попадают даже такие эффективные самолеты как Су-27. Фирма Pride Aircraft помогла закупить на Украине два этих мощных истребителя, предназначенных для завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Непонятно, в чьих руках оказались в итоге эти машины, но недавно один Су-27 был замечен во время ведения учебного воздушного боя с F-16 в Неваде над авиабазой Неллис.

Возможно, этот Су-27 принадлежит ВВС США. Бывший командующий боевым авиационным командованием генерал Хок Карлайл (Hawk Carlisle), служивший когда-то в 4477-й испытательно-оценочной группе, рассказал мне, что однажды он летал на Су-27. Возможно, это был один из двух самолетов, приобретенных на Украине.

Несколько лет тому назад я беседовал с бывшим пилотом F-14 Tomcat Джерри Гэллопом (Gerry Gallop), который ездил на Украину покупать эти Су-27. Гэллопа очень впечатлили прекрасные летно-технические характеристики этого самолета советской постройки.

«Я понятия не имел, что буду лететь на сверхзвуке 25 минут. Мы поднялись на высоту 6 000 метров на скорости М=0,9, провели проверку двигателей, а затем решили подняться до 10 500 метров и лететь на скорости М=1,35, чтобы оценить работу машины на такой скорости. Там все очень похоже на двигатель TF30 (компания Pratt & Whitney), установленный на F-14A Tomcat. Когда летишь на сверхзвуке, рукоятку управления двигателем надо ставить на режим малого газа, чтобы обороты были достаточно большими, и не было помпажа, — рассказал Гэллоп. — Мы поднялись до 7 000 метров, и я думал, что на 0,9 поднимусь до 10 500 метров, а потом дам ускорение до М=1,35. Но нет. Мы просто включили нагнетатели, подняли нос, разогнались на подъеме до 1,35, пошли горизонтально на 10 500 метрах, проверили двигатели, потом снова включили нагнетатели, разогнались до 1,55, поднялись до 14 300 метров, а затем просто сбавили форсаж до минимума».

Самолет летел на сверхзвуковой скорости намного дольше, чем ожидалось. «Мы сбавили форсаж до минимума, но я все равно летел с крейсерской скоростью М=1,3», — рассказал Гэллоп. Двухместный Су-27 был без боевой нагрузки и лишнего оборудования, то есть, он весил почти на полторы тонны меньше, чем обычно. И тем не менее, он развил впечатляющую скорость, особенно на большой высоте. А когда летчик начал снижать скорость после 25 минут сверхзвукового полета, результаты оказались тоже весьма любопытными.

«Я убираю форсаж, скорость падает, но я все равно лечу на сверхзвуке, — сказал Гэллоп. — Когда мы закончили, 25 минут пролетев на сверхзвуковой скорости, я посмотрел на топливо и понял, что могу развернуться, еще раз пролететь столько же на сверхзвуке, и у меня останется достаточно топлива, чтобы нормально сесть».

Но вернемся к теме разговора. Самолеты советского производства, скорее всего, будут дороги в обслуживании и ремонте на территории США. Но если подрядчик готов на такие расходы, а ВВС будет выгодно покупать эти услуги, то игра стоит свеч."


Как ВВС США учатся воевать с Россией ... и с русскими истребителями: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"«Смешанное крыло» оказалось удобным для десантирования

Модель «смешанного крыла» в гидродинамической трубе


Boeing

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing провел продувочные и гидродинамические испытания модели транспортного самолета, выполненного по аэродинамической схеме «смешанного крыла». Как пишет Aviation Week, по итогам испытаний выяснилось, что благодаря такой схеме и установке аппарели в хвостовой части за самолетом образуется зона относительно спокойного воздушного потока, существенно снижающая возможные риски при десантировании или сбросе грузов.

«Смешанное крыло» рассматривается в качестве основной аэродинамической схемы перспективных транспортников и бомбардировщиков несколькими компаниями. Новая схема представляет собой разновидность аэродинамической схемы «летающее крыло». В отличие от последнего в «смешанном крыле» фюзеляж четко выражен и за счет плавных наплывов переходит в треугольные в плане консоли крыла. У «летающего крыла» фюзеляж редуцирован, а его роль играет само крыло, несущее все агрегаты, грузы и экипаж.

Испытания модели перспективного транспортника Boeing проводились в гидродинамической трубе. Длина модели составила 78 сантиметров, а ширина — около 61 сантиметра (крыло на модели было обрезано по краям, чтобы уместить ее в трубу). Скорость потока воды во время испытаний соответствовала скорости полета 0,2-0,3 числа Маха (247-370 километров в час), на которой обычно производится десантирование и сброс грузов. Контроль потока производили растворением чернил.

В модели перспективного самолета использовалась симметричная кормовая грузовая дверь, створки которой открываются вверх и вниз. Благоприятный для десантирования воздушный поток за самолетом образуется при полном и симметричном открытии обеих створок. Теперь исследователи намерены провести гидродинамические испытания модели транспортника с частичным открыванием дверей и с несимметричным открыванием. Результаты исследований планируется обнародовать после завершения испытаний и обработки данных.

В конце февраля текущего года американская компания Lockheed Martin объявила, что схема «смешанного крыла» может быть успешно использована для создания практически любых классов транспортников: от тактических с малой и средней дальностью полета до стратегических с межконтинентальной дальностью. Компания уже занялась разработкой демонстратора технологий перспективного военно-транспортного самолета, который будет выполнен по схеме «летающего крыла».

Новые транспортные самолеты Lockheed Martin, как ожидается, получат широкую переднюю часть фюзеляжа, плавно переходящую в консоли крыла с «винглетами». В кормовой части после задних кромок крыла фюзеляж самолета будет переходить в классический сигарообразный с Т-образным хвостовым оперением. Это сделано специально, чтобы с самолетом могло взаимодействовать современное аэродромное погрузочное оборудование.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/04/blended

----------


## OKA

"Американо-саудовские оружейные мегасделки

    Во время своего официального визита в Саудовскую Аравию 20 мая 2017 года президент Соединенных Штатов Дональд Трамп подписал в Эри-Рияде с саудовским высшим руководством пакет соглашений и меморандумов по двухстороннему военно-техническому сотрудничеству на общую сумму 109,7 млрд долл.



    Король Саудовской Аравии Салман ибн Абдул-Азиз Аль Сауд награждает президента США Дональда Трампа высшей наградой Cаудовского королевства - орденом короля Абдул-Азиза Аль Сауда. Эр-Рияд, 20.05.2017 (с) Evan Vucci / AP

    Как сообщает Dave Majumdar в статье "How the United States Is Turning Saudi Arabia Into a Military Juggernaut" на веб-сайте американского журнала "The National Interest", из этого объема лишь 12,5 млрд долл составляет пакет из восьми соглашений по линии межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), действительно полностью согласованных сторонами и формально подписанных днем ранее - 19 мая.

    Остальные 95,2 млрд долл фигурируют лишь в составе подписанного 20 мая Трампом и саудитами меморандума о намерениях, состоящего из 34 пунктов. Переговоры по этим 34 предполагаемым сделкам еще будут продолжены, причем в этот  список входят как потенциальные межправительственные соглашения по линии FMS, так и потенциальные контракты по линии прямых коммерческих продаж американскими компаниями (Direct Commercial Sales - DCS).

    Подробности по обеим частям соглашений (и заключенным, и вошедшим в меморандум) не приводятся. Тем не менее, собщается, что в рамках этих оружейных мегасделок Саудовская Аравия планирует приобрести комплексы противоракетной обороны THAAD, дополнительные зенитные ракетные комплексы Patriot и ракеты к ним, аэростатные радиолокационные системы, системы контроля и охраны границ и побережья, РЛС обнаружения артиллерийских позиций, бронетанковую технику (возможно, в рамках известной "канадской мегасделки с General Dynamics - сообщается о возможности организации сборки ее машин в Саудовской Аравии), дополнительные танки Abrams, 155-мм буксируемые гаубицы М777, большое количество вертолетов, и др.

    Относительно вертолетов известно, что, видимо, в число подписанных 19 мая соглашений вошла ранее объявленная продажа Саудовской Аравии по линии FMS 48 транспортных вертолетов Boeing CH-47F Chinook (ранее заявляемая стоимость поставки 3,51 млрд долл.), и, кроме того, корпорацией Lockheed Martin было подписано соглашение потенциальной стоимостью 6 млрд долл об организации сборки в Саудовской Аравии 150 многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky S-70i International Black Hawk (при этом неясно, вошло ли это соглашение в список оборонных, или также подписанных "экономических")..."

Американо-саудовские оружейные мегасделки - bmpd

Фото от "русхацкерофф"  (с) Evan Vucci / AP)))

----------


## OKA

" Очередные полеты самолетов-разведчиков НАТО над Черным морем



24 мая самолеты-разведчики НАТО выполняли очередные полеты в западной части Черного моря. В операции участвовали базовый патрульный самолет ВМС США P-8 Poseidon, самолет ДРЛО E-3A Sentry с бортовым номером LX-N90450 (зав. номер 22845), приписанный к Люксембургу, и самолет-заправщик ВВС Франции Boeing C-135FR.



P-8 вылетел с базы Суда (о. Крит), и, пройдя над Грецией и Румынией, вошел в черноморское воздушное пространство. Чуть позже с немецкой базы Раммштайн взлетел Е-3А.





В 200 км восточнее румынской Констанцы их ожидал французский C-135FR для встречной дозаправки."

Очередные полеты самолетов-разведчиков НАТО над Черным морем: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВВС США передумало списывать штурмовые самолеты A-10 Thunderbolt II и самолеты-разведчики U-2 Dragon Lady. Об этом, как сообщает Defense News, заявил заместитель помощника министра ВВС США по бюджетному планированию генерал-майор Джеймс Мартин. В проекте военного бюджета на 2018 финансовый год, который начнется 1 октября 2017 года, ВВС США запросили средства на содержание самолетов и поддержание их оперативной готовности.

ВВС США на протяжении последних нескольких лет планировали списать все штурмовые самолеты A-10 и самолеты-разведчики U-2, аргументируя свое решение тем, что летательные аппараты уже существенно устарели и требуют существенных вложений в ремонт и модернизацию. Штурмовики Thunderbolt II планировалось списать в 2022 году, а самолеты-разведчики Dragon Lady — в 2019-м. Их планировалось заменить новыми многофункциональными истребителями F-35A Lightning II и стратегическими беспилотными летательными аппаратами RQ-4B Global Hawk соответственно.

«Мир изменился, и мы пытаемся поддерживать нашу боеспособность», — пояснил решение об отказе от списания самолетов Мартин, добавив, что теперь ни для U-2, ни для A-10 дата вывода из состава ВВС США не определена. По словам генерал-майора, эти летательные аппараты будут служить долгие годы. Следует отметить, что с тех пор, как ВВС США приняли решение о списании Thunderbolt II и Dragon Lady, его отмены на протяжении нескольких лет добивался Конгресс США.

Американский штурмовой самолет A-10 Thunderbolt II совершил первый полет в 1972 году, а в 1977-м был принят на вооружение. Штурмовик серийно выпускался компанией Fairchild-Republic (сегодня не существует; активы компании выкупило американское подразделение израильской Elbit Systems в 2010 году у M7 Aerospace) с 1975-го по 1984 год. В общей сложности в США были собраны 715 A-10; ВВС сегодня располагают 283 самолетами такого типа. С 2007 года все они прошли модернизацию с версии A-10A до версии A-10C, получив новые системы.

Штурмовик вошел в историю как самолет, «построенный вокруг пушки». Его основным вооружением изначально была скорострельная семиствольная авиационная пушка GAU-8/A с боезапасом на 1350 патронов. Это орудие располагается в носовой части штурмового самолета, а его скорострельность составляет от 2100 до 4200 выстрелов в минуту. Thunderbolt II также оснащен 11 точками подвески — три под фюзеляжем и по четыре под консолями крыла — для авиационных ракет и бомб разных типов.

При длине 16,3 метра и размахе крыла 17,5 метра A-10 имеет максимальную взлетную массу 21,1 тонны. Самолет оснащен двумя реактивными двухконтурными турбовентиляторными двигателями TF34, расположенными в хвостовой части выше плоскости крыла. Такое расположение обеспечивает дополнительную защиту двигателей от огня с земли. Силовые установки позволяют A-10 развивать скорость до 722 километров в час. Боевой радиус штурмовика составляет 484 километра.

В свою очередь самолеты-разведчики U-2 поступили на вооружение ВВС США в 1957 году, хотя разведывательные полеты проводили с 1956-го. В мае 1960-го один U-2 был сбит над территорией СССР из зенитного ракетного комплекса, после чего полеты разведчиков над Советским Союзом прекратились, хотя продолжались вдоль границ страны. В целом же с 1956-го по 1960 год самолеты U-2 выполнили 24 разведывательных полета над СССР. В 1962 году самолеты-разведчики обнаружили строящиеся на Кубе стартовые позиции советских баллистических ракет в рамках операции «Анадырь».

Длина U-2 составляет 19,2 метра, высота — 4,9 метра, а размах крыла — 31,4 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 18,6 тонны. Он оснащен одним двигателем General Electric F118-101, способным развивать тягу в 85 килоньютонов. U-2S может развивать скорость до 805 километров в час и выполнять полеты на высоте более 21,3 тысячи метров на протяжении 12 часов. Боевой радиус разведывательного самолета составляет 10,3 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/24/alive

----------


## OKA

"Американский самолет-разведчик выполнил провокационный маневр над Балтикой в сторону сопровождавшего его российского истребителя, сообщили во вторник в министерстве обороны России.
      "В ходе сопровождения экипаж RC-135 предпринял попытку сближения с российским истребителем, выполнив провокационный разворот в сторону Су-27", - сказали в военном ведомстве.
     "Российский пилот отреагировал на маневр RC-135, после чего продолжал сопровождение самолета-разведчика США до изменения им направления полета от границы РФ", - заявили в Минобороны РФ.
     "Что касается якобы провокационности полета, то хотели бы подчеркнуть, что буквально через 10 минут в эту зону вошел еще один RC-135, который также был перехвачен российским Су-27", - сказали российские военные.
     В военном ведомстве сообщили, что 19 июня российскими средствами контроля воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря была обнаружена воздушная цель, выполнявшая полет в направлении государственной границы РФ.
     "Для перехвата цели в воздух был поднят истребитель Су-27 из состава дежурных сил противовоздушной обороны Балтийского флота, который после сближения идентифицировал ее как американский самолет-разведчик RC-135", - сообщили в военном ведомстве.
     Ранее во вторник Пентагон расценил как небезопасный перехват американского стратегического разведывательного самолета RC-135 российским истребителем над Балтикой.
     "Из-за высокой скорости сближения и недостаточного контроля самолетом во время перехвата мы расценили это взаимодействие как небезопасное", - сказал "Интерфаксу" представитель европейского командования США."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=454465

----------


## OKA

" Стратегический беспилотный летательный аппарат (БЛА) ВВС США RQ-4A Global Hawk, вылетевший во вторник из Италии, совершил многочасовой разведывательный полет вблизи границ Ленинградской и Псковской областей, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.

По их информации, тяжелый американский беспилотник, который поднялся с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии в Средиземноморье, пролетев над территориями Франции и Германии, в течение дня курсировал вблизи российских границ в районе Финского залива в воздушном пространстве Эстонии.

С учетом возможностей ведения разведки на глубину до 300 км беспилотник RQ-4А Global Hawk мог наблюдать на большую глубину за действиями сил и средств ПВО России в регионе..."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/567455

----------


## OKA

" У границ КО сегодня работал 62-4138
- Boeing RC-135W Rivet Joint 62-4138 aka PETRI16 уходит после обеда восвояси "



У границ КО сегодня работал 62-4138: kaliningradblog

----------


## OKA

"Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США заказала у американской компании re2 Robotics разработку робота-пилота, который позволит превращать пилотируемые истребители и другие классы самолетов в беспилотные без каких-либо переделок. Как пишет Aviation Week | Aerospace Defense, Business & Commercial News , нового робота можно будет обучать пилотированию на авиационном тренажере.

На протяжении последних нескольких лет ВВС США испытывают серьезный дефицит пилотов, и преодолеть кризис пока не получается. Роботы рассматриваются в качестве одного из вариантов замены летчиков, в первую очередь на заданиях, не требующих активного участия в бою. Например, роботы могут быть востребованы для управления транспортными самолетами.

Согласно заказу военных, новый робот должен состоять из манипуляторов, которые будут взаимодействовать с имеющимися в кабине пилотов самолетов элементами управления, и камер, с помощью которых робот будет считывать показания приборов, включая данные на индикаторе на лобовом стекле.

Нового робота не нужно будет подключать к каким-либо интерфейсам самолета — его необходимо лишь будет разместить в кресле пилота. Проект робота получил название CARNAC (Common Aircraft Retrofit for Novel Autonomous Control, универсальная авиационная модификация для нового автономного управления).

Как ожидается, новый робот получит базовое программное обеспечение с универсальным алгоритмом управления самолетами. Затем CARNAC будут проходить ускоренное обучение пилотированию конкретных типов самолетов. Для этого будут использовать инструкции по эксплуатации самолетов и авиационные тренажеры.

Согласно контракту, re2 Robotics должна будет представить прототип нового робота в течение ближайшего года. Его испытания будут проведены на тренажере одного из американских военных самолетов. Во время испытаний на тренажере, робот в полностью автономном режиме должен будет вырулить самолет на аэродроме, взлететь, в точности выполнить полетные задания и приземлиться.

Похожей разработкой в настоящее время занимается другая американская компания — Aurora Flight Sciences. Она создает роботизированную систему ALIAS, которая, помимо прочего, способна самостоятельно управлять вертолетом или самолетом. Правда, ALIAS создается в первую очередь для замены второго пилота в летательном аппарате.

Очередные испытания системы ALIAS состоялись в мае текущего года. Робота установили в тренажере кабины пилотов пассажирского самолета Boeing 737-800NG, и он успешно посадил виртуальный самолет. Во время испытаний на тренажере отрабатывался сценарий, по которому командир воздушного судна в полете оказался неспособен вести самолет.

Система ALIAS, выполнявшая роль второго пилота, перехватила управление на себя, успешно довела виртуальный самолет до аэропорта и посадила его. Во время испытаний Boeing 737-800NG шел в режиме автопилота, позволяющего самолету выполнять и автоматическую посадку. Робот, поворачивая верньеры на приборной панели, передвигая рукояти закрылков и ручки газа, отдавал автопилоту нобходимые команды.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/06/26/carnac

----------


## OKA

"Только упомянули, что ВВС США практически авантюрно проводят в рамках очередного "минимаксного решения" конкурс на легкий штурмовик ОА-Х - без финансирования и долгосрочного планирования, как профильный комитет сената США объявил о выделение 1,2 млрд долл на закупки в рамках этой программы. Очевидно "раненный острым осколком С-75-го в зад" глава комитета поцуропил: МакКейн давно предлагал купить 300 АО-Х, против "дикарей", а современные самолеты сосредоточить против России.

Народ хихикает: старику не жаль молодых пилотов, которые будут летать над Халифатом "на турбопропах"."



"Минимаксное решение" (с) - 3 - Человек меняет кожу

----------


## OKA

"Два американских бомбардировщика B-1Bs в четверг пролетели над островами в Южно-Китайском море, суверенитет над которыми последовательно отстаивает Пекин, сообщило командование ВВС США в распространенном в пятницу заявлении.
       В нем утверждается, что этот район воздушного пространства рассматривается США в качестве международного.
       Самолеты до этого принимали участие в первых совместных ночных учениях ВВС США и Японии над Восточно-Китайским морем.
       Учения, как комментируют СМИ, проходили в условиях обострения обстановки в районе Корейского полуострова после пуска КНДР на текущей неделе баллистической ракеты, которую Пхеньян и Вашингтон называют межконтинентальной.
       Ранее американский эсминец прошел вблизи спорных островов, что было воспринято Пекином как грубая провокация, предпринятая в нарушение суверенитета КНР, и представляющее угрозу для национальной безопасности Китая.
       МИД КНР предупредил, что Китай готов к ответным действиям.
       Наблюдатели обращают внимание, что пролет был осуществлен в канун намеченной на полях саммита "большой двадцатки" встречи председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина и президентом США Дональдом Трампом. Эксперты считают, что этот вопрос, также как и решение Вашингтона о поставках оружия тайваньскому режиму, могут стать предметами обсуждения на встрече.
       Китайский руководитель в недавней телефонной беседе с Д.Трампом подчеркнул, что он надеется на то, что США будут решать вопросы, касающиеся Тайваня, в соответствии с принципом одного Китая и положениями трех совместных коммюнике (об установлении дипотношений - ИФ)".
       Си Цзиньпин обратил внимание, что со времени его апрельского визита в США "отношения между двумя странами подверглись влиянию негативных факторов"."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456039

----------


## OKA

"Американский шпион теперь стал летать не только над Польшей, но и  над Литвой"

Boeing RC-135W Rivet Joint 62-4138  USAF c/s PIOUS08


Американец сегодня над Литвой работает: kaliningradblog

Наверное с Г-20 как-то связано))

----------


## OKA

" Два базовых патрульных противолодочных самолета P-8 Poseidon ВМС США прибыли в Одессу

   

11 июля в Одессу для участия в международных учениях «Си Бриз-2017» прибыли сразу два новейших американских разведчика P-8 Poseidon. Это первый визит такой техники не только в Одессу, но и в Украину. 

Корреспондент «Думской» присутствовал при посадке.

http://dumskaya.net/news/poseydony-p...u-na-s-074564/

Оба разведчика приземлились в одесском аэропорту с интервалом 25 минут. Перед ними сел транспортный C-130J «Геркулес», который «прикрывал» посадку секретной американской техники. Он провел инспекцию аэропорта и всей полосы на предмет надежности и только после положительного решения оба «Посейдона» последовали его примеру.

Во всех предшествующих «Си Бризах» принимали участие базовые патрульные P-3 Orion, которые недавно стали снимать с вооружения и заменять «Посейдонами».

Новейший базовый патрульный противолодочный самолет Boeing P-8 Poseidon создан на базе широко известного и хорошо зарекомендовавшего себя пассажирского лайнера типа Boeing737. Предназначен для обнаружения и уничтожения подводных лодок противника в районах патрулирования, разведки, участия в противокорабельных и спасательных операциях — как в прибрежных районах, так и в Мировом океане. С 2014 года начал поступать на вооружение морской авиации, где заменил заслуженного ветерана P-3 Orion, разработанного в конце 50-х — начале 60-х годов прошлого столетия. Экипаж самолета состоит не только из летчиков, но и операторов аппаратуры обнаружения подводных лодок и других радиотехнических систем.

Напомним, руководитель учений от американской стороны, капитан первого ранга Тейт Вестбрук главной задачей «Си Бриза» в этом году считает противолодочную операцию в Черном море, в которой роль врага будет играть турецкая подводная лодка."

Два базовых патрульных противолодочных самолета P-8 Poseidon ВМС США прибыли в Одессу : diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

Англы над Чёрным морем :

https://www.raf.mod.uk/news/archive/...k-sea-25072017

".Истребитель Typhoon сопроводил российские самолеты над акваторией Черного моря, сообщается на сайте королевских ВВС.

Самолет был поднят с румынской авиабазы «Михаил Когальничану» после того как около воздушного пространства НАТО над морем появились стратегические бомбардировщики ВВС Ту-22. Российские самолеты пролетели над западной частью Черного моря и проследовали в южном направлении.

Командующий авиакрылом Эндрю Коу пояснил, что это была обычная операция, и она ничем не отличается от мероприятий, которые натовские самолеты проводят в других районах на регулярной основе.

Миссия британских ВВС в Румынии является частью мер по обеспечению безопасности НАТО, введенных в 2014 году. Альянс тогда начал реализацию программы по обеспечению доверия с целью демонстрации коллективной решимости союзников и оборонного характера НАТО, а также «сдерживания угрозы российской агрессии» против союзников.

Как сообщили РИА Новости в Минобороны России, экипажи дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22 во вторник, 25 июля, выполнили учебно-тренировочный полет над нейтральными водами Черного моря в сопровождении истребителей Су-27. Отмечается, что полет выполнялся в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств.

Также в оборонном ведомстве отметили, что в ходе воздушного патрулирования ни один иностранный военный самолет не приближался к району выполнения полетов российских сверхзвуковых ракетоносцев."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/07/26/typhoon/


"Стратегические разведывательные самолеты ВВС США и ВВС Великобритании RC-135W во вторник один за другим осуществили очередные многочасовые полеты у границ Калининградской области, свидетельствуют данные западных сайтов, отслеживающих передвижения военной авиации.

По их сведениям, американский самолет с бортовым номером 62-4138 и позывным GUILE93, вылетевший во вторник утром с авиабазы Милденхолл в Великобритании, в течение приблизительно трех часов вел разведку вблизи сухопутной границы Калининградской области, находясь в воздушном пространстве Литвы.

После выполнения задания близи российских границ днем его сменил аналогичный британский самолет RC-135W с бортовым номером ZZ664 и позывным RFR7148. Британский разведывательный самолет совершал полет вблизи побережья Калининградской области, курсируя над международными водами Балтики.

Во вторник к югу от границ Калининградской области в воздушном пространстве Польши также осуществлял разведывательный полет британский самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления E-3CF AWACS.

Кроме того, на юге Балтики был зафиксирован полет и французского AWACS с позывным FAF902."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/572083

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Bell Helicopter приступила к наземным испытаниям перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor, разрабатываемого для Армии США. Как сообщает Aviation Week, в настоящее время аппарат проходит проверки бортового оборудования, узлов и агрегатов и в ближайшее время поднимется в воздух.


V-280 Bell Helicopter

Конвертопланы, летательные аппараты с поворачивающимися воздушными винтами, сочетают в себе положительные качества вертолетов и самолетов: они способны на вертикальные взлет и посадку и быстрый полет. При этом такая техника сложна в управлении — конвертопланы теряют в устойчивости во время перехода от вертолетного режима полета к самолетному.

V-280 разрабатывается в рамках тендера FVL в качестве нового армейского транспортного летательного аппарата, предназначенного для быстрой переброски бойцов и грузов на большие расстояния. Согласно требованиям военных, такой аппарат должен быть способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку. В тендере также участвует консорциум Sikorsky/Boeing, создающий скоростной вертолет SB>1 Defiant.

Как ожидается, во время первого отрыва V-280 от земли, аппарат будет привязан специальными тросами, чтобы предотвратить его возможный неконтролируемый снос. Такой отрыв в Bell Helicopter первым полетом не считают. Первый свободный полет перспективный конвертоплан совершит в сентябре текущего года, если успешно завершит программу наземных испытаний.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года. Ожидается, что этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров при перегоночной дальности в 3,9 тысячи километров. У V-280 двигатели будут неподвижными: при переходе из вертолетного режима полета в самолетный наклоняться будут только винты.

США сегодня пока являются единственной страной, имеющей на вооружении конвертопланы — V-22 Osprey, разработанными и производящимися консорциумом Bell/Boeing. В июле 2015 года пять конвертопланов Osprey приобрела Япония. Военным этой страны такие аппараты понравились благодаря маневренности, скорости и нетребовательности к взлетно-посадочным площадкам.

Собственные конвертопланы в настоящее время разрабатывает итальянская компания Leonardo-Finmeccanica. Она создает аппараты AW609, которые будут использоваться для пассажирских и медицинских перевозок. В 2019 году несколько AW609 в поисково-спасательной версии будут поставлены Объединенному авиационному командованию вооруженных сил Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/26/v280

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" ВВС США хотят приобрести образцы биоматериала «русского происхождения»

 

Учебное авиационное командование ВВС США объявило тендер на закупку рибонуклеиновой кислоты (РНК) и синовиальной оболочки россиян европеоидной расы.

Согласно контракту, опубликованному 19 июля на сайте государственных закупок Federal Business Opportunity, военно-воздушное ведомство заинтересовано в покупке 12 образцов РНК и 27 образцов синовиальной оболочки, вырабатывающей необходимую для работы суставов синовиальную жидкость. Заявки на тендер принимались до 27 июля.

«Все образцы свежезамороженной синовиальной оболочки здорового человека и рибонуклеиновой кислоты здорового человека должны быть русского/европеоидного происхождения», – говорится в контракте.
Среди условий контракта есть указания на то, что доноры синовиальной оболочки не должны иметь травм опорно-двигательного аппарата и болеть ВИЧ, гепатитом B, C или сифилисом. Отмечается, что образцы оболочки и РНК могут поступать от разных доноров. При их предоставлении необходимо указать пол, возраст, этническую принадлежность, стаж курения, медицинскую историю, рост, вес и другие данные. 
Указывается также, что образцы доноров из Украины не принимаются.
В контракте не уточняется, зачем учебному авиационному командованию ВВС США понадобился биоматериал россиян. "

ВВС США хотят приобрести образцы биоматериала «русского происхождения»: diana_mihailova

К этновойне готовятся поди... Не хватает им проб на мельдониум))

Интересно, сколько образцов для подобных  исследований американцев, придётся закупить РФ ?  :Biggrin:  

Там нынче не "плавильный котёл" рас и наций, как раньше говорили, но "винегрет" изрядный))

----------


## OKA

"Прототип американского скоростного вертолета совершил жесткую посадку


S-97 Raider

Американский перспективный высокоскоростной вертолет-разведчик S-97 Raider во время очередных летных испытаний 2 августа 2017 года совершил жесткую посадку. Как сообщает Flightglobal, инцидент произошел на аэродроме компании Sikorsky в Уэст-Палм-Бич во Флориде. Летчики, управлявшие самолетом, травм не получили.

Подробности происшествия не раскрываются. Известно только, что вертолет находился в режиме висения, во время которого резко потерял высоту и ударился о взлетно-посадочную полосу. В момент происшествия шасси вертолета было убрано. Какие повреждения получила машина, пока неизвестно.

Следует отметить, что нештатные ситуации во время испытаний техники не редки. Именно выявление различных скрытых неполадок, инженерных просчетов и недочетов в конструкции и является основной целью испытаний. Еще одной их целью является проверка поведения тех или иных новых видов техники в реальных, а не расчетных условиях.


theaviationist.com

Сборка прототипов S-97 ведется американской компанией Sikorsky с 2012 года. Масса пустого вертолета составляет 4,9 тонны. Машина построена по соосной схеме с толкающим винтом в хвостовой части. Вертолет планируется оснастить различными типами вооружения и разведывательной аппаратуры.

Согласно проекту, кабина пилотов рассчитана на двух человек с посадкой бок о бок. Транспортный отсек сможет вмещать до шести десантников. Фюзеляж вертолета выполнен из композиционных материалов, позволяющих снизить массу Raider и уменьшить его радиолокационную заметность.

Летные испытания S-97 начались в конце мая 2015 года. В октябре прошлого года Raider совершил первый полет с убранным шасси. В 2017 году планировалось начать скоростные испытания вертолета, во время которых машина должна была разогнаться до максимальной расчетной скорости в 220 узлов (408 километров в час).

В настоящее время S-97 участвует в тендере Армии США на разработку и поставку новых разведывательных винтокрылых летательных аппаратов, которые должны будут заменить устаревшие вертолеты OH-58D Kiowa Warrior.

Помимо Sikorsky, разрабатывающей Raider, в тендере участвуют американские компании AVX Aircraft, Bell Helicopter и Karem Aircraft. Из них пока только Bell Helicopter подробно представила свой проект — новый конвертоплан V-280 Valor. Конвертоплан сможет совершать полеты на крейсерской скорости в 520 километров в час, а боевой радиус машины составит до 1481 километра.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/03/raider


"Вооружённые силы США продолжают наращивать число конвертопланов в войсках.2 августа, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что на заводе компании Bell Helicopter, расположенном в городе Амарилло (штат Техас), прошла торжественная выкатка 350-го экземпляра конвертоплана V-22 Osprey.

«Это квантовый скачок в технологиях, достигнутый нашей командой, тесно работавшей с компаниями Bell и Boeing. На протяжении многих лет мы создавали машину, сочетающую лучшие качества самолёта и вертолёта, и вместе мы сделали отличную вещь для Корпуса морской пехоты и нашей нации», — заявил Джон Дэвис, генерал-лейтенант Корпуса морской пехоты США.


350-й конвертоплан V-22 Osprey. defence-blog.com 

Конвертоплан — это относительно новый тип воздушного судна, в котором сочетаются преимущества самолёта и вертолёта (возможности вертикального взлёта и посадки при высокой скорости и дальности полёта). Первый такой аппарат разработали компании Bell Helicopters и Boeing Helicopters в 1980-е годы, он поступил на вооружение американской армии в 2005 году под названием Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey.

Ключевой заказчик V-22 Osprey — Корпус морской пехоты США (заказано более 360 конвертопланов), а также Командование сил специальных операций (используется порядка 50 конвертопланов). Кроме того, постройку 21 конвертоплана заказало Минобороны Японии. Компании Bell Helicopter и Sikorsky разрабатывают для американской армии новую модель конвертоплана, получившую название V-280 Valor. Сейчас гибрид вертолёта и самолёта уже проходит испытания, хотя в Минобороны США планируют начать закупку «заменителя» V-22 Osprey не ранее 2030 года."

http://warspot.ru/9637-bell-helicopt...il-350-y-ospri

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВВС США сочло недостаточным то количество истребителей F-22 Raptor, которое сегодня стоит на вооружении военных. Как пишет Flightglobal, командование решило вывести с долгосрочного хранения один из прототипов боевого самолета, модернизировать его и включить в состав авиационного парка.

Истребители F-22 были разработаны американской компанией Lockheed Martin в 1980-1990-х годах, а в 2005 году эти боевые самолеты поступили на вооружение. В общей сложности для военных были собраны 195 истребителей, из которых восемь были прототипами серийных машин для испытаний. В настоящее время на вооружении ВВС США стоят 178 таких самолетов; были потеряны четыре строевых самолета.

Как ожидается, в строй будет введен прототип F-22A с серийным номером 91-4006, в настоящее время находящийся на хранении на авиабазе «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии. Бортовое оборудование этого самолета сильно устарело и соответствует модификации Block 10, в то время как большинство истребителей F-22 уже имеют оборудование версий Block 30/35.

Компания Lockheed Martin должна будет провести модернизацию самолета, однако полноценное его улучшение будет невозможно. Системы истребителя удастся модернизировать только до версии Block 20. Стоимость работ, включая доработку гидравлики и управления, составит 25 миллионов долларов.

Изначально программа F-22 реализовывалась в ответ на программу СССР по созданию истребителя пятого поколения. Самолет планировалось разработать в короткие сроки и быстро принять на вооружение. Из-за этого работы велись со значительным превышением сметы, а истребитель в итоге получился недоработанным и имеет ряд конструкторских недочетов.

Практически с момента принятия на вооружение ВВС США дорабатывают F-22. По данным Главного контрольного управления США, расходы на доработку и усовершенствование истребителей Raptor превысили 11,3 миллиарда долларов.

Благодаря доработкам самолет получил расширенную номенклатуру вооружений, научился использовать авиационные бомбы, включая корректируемые, на F-22 была исправлена система отвода конденсата, из-за которой ржавели некоторые элементы фонаря кабины пилотов, а также усовершенствованы вычислительные системы.

Длина F-22 составляет 18,9 метра, а размах крыла — 13,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса истребителя составляет 38 тонн. Самолет может развивать скорость до 2,4 тысячи километров в час и способен на крейсерский сверхзвуковой полет на скорости в 1,9 тысячи километров в час. Боевой радиус F-22 составляет 760 километров.

В конце марта прошлого года техники Корпуса морской пехоты для ремонта истребителя F/A-18 Hornet позаимствовали деталь у экспоната, стоявшего на летной палубе музейного авианосца «Йорктаун» типа «Эссекс». Деталь потребовалась для ремонта старого самолета. F/A-18, о котором идет речь, принимал участие в «Каньоне Эльдорадо», военной операции США против Ливии, проводившейся весной 1986 года.

Запчасть сняли со списанного и превращенного в музейный экспонат F/A-18D, двухместной версии Hornet. Требовавшаяся военным деталь больше не выпускается. Среди запасов на складе ее тоже найти не удалось. В поисках запчасти военные техники обследовали многие истребители F/A-18, выставленные в качестве музейных экспонатов. При этом снятая с экспоната деталь не помогла устранить неполадку.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/11/raptor


"Бомбардировщики B-2 Spirit стали еще более высокоточным оружием. 11 августа, портал scout.com сообщил о том, что ВВС США завершили процесс модернизации своего парка стелс-бомбардировщиков.

«Мы заменили процессоры в системах управления полетом самолетов B-2. Это обновление – квантовый скачок в сравнении с базовыми возможностями бомбардировщиков. Теперь система управления в 1000 раз быстрее справляется с обработкой данных», – рассказал генерал-майор Джон Норман, руководитель программы Global Power ВВС США.

Программа обновления получила название Extremely High Frequency, Increment 1. Первый самолет B-2 Spirit, оснащенный новой компьютерной системой, был испытан в августе прошлого года, а вчера стало известно о том, что все 20 стелс-бомбардировщиков завершили прохождение модернизации.

Обновление процессоров позволит авионике, радиолокатору, датчикам и системам связи самолета работать значительно быстрее. Представители ВВС США указывают на то, что компьютерные системы разработанных в 80-е годы самолетов в последние годы работали на пределе своих возможностей, и это обновление позволит бомбардировщикам лучше идентифицировать и значительно точнее атаковать цели.

B-2 Spirit – тяжелый стратегический бомбардировщик, разработанный компанией Northrop Grumman в 80-е годы. За 1988–1999 годы был произведен 21 такой самолет, 20 из которых сегодня состоят на вооружении ВВС США."

http://warspot.ru/9718-bombardirovsc...it-stali-umnee

----------


## OKA

"Истребители 5-го поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Joint Strike Fighter ВВС США на учениях Red Flag




В июле полугодовые учения ВВС «Красный флаг» ознаменовали собой исторический рубеж, когда три разных варианта истребителей пятого поколения США проводили совместные маневры, нарабатывая информацию о том, как может выглядеть в недалеком будущем воздушная война.
На авиабазе Неллис, штат Невада, впервые были одновременно представлены варианты самолета F-35 Joint Strike Fighter для ВВС и Корпуса морской пехоты: F-35B из 211-ой эскадрильи КМП и F-35A из 58-ой истребительной эскадрильи ВВС Силы для тренировки с самолетами из более чем 50 авиационных частей, включая истребитель 5-го поколения ВВС F-22 Raptor."

Истребители 5-го поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Joint Strike Fighter ВВС США на учениях Red Flag: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Американцы создали прототип палубного беспилотника-заправщика


Anonymous / Aviation Week

Американская компания Northrop Grumman начала проводить испытательные полеты демонстратора технологий палубного беспилотного летательного аппарата-заправщика в рамках программы разработки таких дронов MQ-25A Stingray. Как пишет http://aviationweek.com , такой вывод можно сделать благодаря фотографии нового аппарата, опубликованной анонимным пользователем в сети. Беспилотник создается на базе демонстратора технологий палубного боевого дрона X-47B UCAS-D, уже успешно испытанного ВМС США.

Ранее американские военные неоднократно заявляли, что им необходим палубный беспилотник-заправщик, разработку которого планируется заказать в текущем или в будущем году. Предполагается, что после принятия на вооружение MQ-25A в составе авиагрупп авианосцев должны будут высвободить палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet от выполнения задач по дозаправке других боевых самолетов в воздухе. При этом аппараты смогут перевозить больше топлива, чем истребители в подвесных топливных баках.

На фотографии, появившейся в сети, изображен беспилотник, внешне похожий на X-47B. Аппарат оснащен подвесными топливными баками, похожими на баки, которые выпускает американская компания Cobham для истребителей Super Hornet. Такие баки пригодны для полетов на скоростях до 325 узлов (около 602 километров в час). Объем каждого из двух баков на беспилотнике может составлять от 330 до 480 галлонов (1,3-1,8 тысячи литров). Каждый из баков оснащен системой перекачки топлива с производительностью около 400 галлонов в минуту.

В общей сложности на программу разработки MQ-25 военные намерены потратить не более 2,2 миллиарда долларов. Предполагается, что Stingray в большинстве случаев не будет использоваться для разведки и нанесения ударов по целям противников. При этом военные заявили, что конструкцией MQ-25 все же будет предусмотрена возможность подвески вооружения и разведывательных систем. Американский Конгресс с намерением командования ВМС США не согласен. Конгрессмены настаивают, что военным необходимо заказать разработку боевого палубного беспилотника.

Демонстратор палубного ударного беспилотника X-47B проходил испытания до середины апреля 2015 года ВМС США. Этот аппарат, разработанный компанией Northrop Grumman, использовался военными для оценки потенциальной роли крупных беспилотников на флоте. В частности, речь шла о разведке, нанесении ударов по позициям противника, дозаправке других аппаратов и применении лазерного оружия. Длина реактивного X-47B составляет 11,63 метра, высота — 3,1 метра, а размах крыла — 18,93 метра. Беспилотник может развивать скорость до 1035 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до четырех тысяч километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/14/stingray


"Военно-воздушные силы США переходят на новое поколение беспилотников MQ-9 Reaper (англ. – жнец). 
13 августа, портал ainonline.com сообщил о том, что на авиабазе Холломан (штат Нью-Мексико) установлено новое оборудование для подготовки операторов дронов MQ-9 Reaper Block 5.

Аппарат MQ-9 Reaper Block 5 – новейшая модификация основного ударного беспилотника армии США. Первая модификация MQ-9 Reaper (Block 1) совершила первый полет в 2001 году, а спустя шесть лет была принята на вооружение. В 2018 году ВВС США планируют полностью отказаться от использования дрона MQ-1 Predator, при этом списанные «Хищники» будут заменены новейшей модификацией «Жнеца».

В модификации Block 5 используется новая электрическая система, которая, по словам разработчиков, сделает беспилотники более надежными (в период с апреля 2013 по декабрь 2015 года американская армия потеряла 13 единиц MQ-9 Reaper Block 1 из-за проблем с системой электропитания). Новое поколение дронов будет поставляться в войска с новейшим программным обеспечением и обновленными разведывательными модулями.


Разведывательно-ударный БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper af.mil

Беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper – усовершенствованная версия дрона RQ-1/MQ-1 Predator, совершившего свой первый полет в 1994 году. Разведывательно-боевые БПЛА MQ-1 и MQ-9 состоят на вооружении ВВС и ЦРУ США, а также ВВС Италии, Турции, ОАЭ, Казахстана, Франции, Великобритании и других стран. Сегодня на вооружении силовых структур США состоит несколько сотен аппаратов MQ-9 Reaper и MQ-1 Predator. Американские СМИ неоднократно называли эти дроны ненадежными из-за множества аварий."

http://warspot.ru/9723-amerikanskaya...eniem-zhnetsov




"Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США заказала шести американским компаниям проведение научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ по возможности установки боевых лазеров на современные классы боевых самолетов: истребителей, транспортников и бомбардировщиков. Как пишет http://aviationweek.com, в рамках этой программы, в частности, будет разработана система энергообеспечения авиационных боевых лазеров и оборудование для отвода тепла то работающего энергетического оружия. Общая продолжительность проекта составит семь лет.

Американские военные полагают, что лазеры могут стать основным вооружением перспективных пилотируемых и беспилотных самолетов. Считается, что такое оружие будет проще в эксплуатации, а стоимость стрельбы из него будет очень низкой, в десятки и сотни раз дешевле использования традиционных авиационных пушек и ракет. Кроме того, предполагается, что лазерное оружие будет оружием с практически бесконечным боезапасом — длительность ведения огня из него будет ограничена лишь возможностями бортового авиационного генератора.

Исследованиями в рамках проекта будут заниматься компании Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, General Electric, Pratt & Whitney и Honeywell. На первом этапе планируется изучить, возможна ли интеграция модулей с боевыми лазерами в конструкцию планеров современных самолетов и каким образом работающее энергетическое оружие будет влиять на аэродинамические и прочностные характеристики летательных аппаратов. Кроме того, будет изучаться отдача и распределение тепла по корпусу, а также влияние оружия на характеристики самолетов — дальность полета и боевые параметры.

Позже начнется еще один этап программы, в ходе которого компаниям предстоит определить, пригодны ли современные двигатели на боевых самолетах к подключению к ним более мощных генераторов, которые будут обеспечивать энергией лазеры. На этапе планируется также определить, как интеграция боевых лазеров в конструкцию самолета повлияет на расход топлива и работу силовых установок. Кроме того, возможно, на этом этапе будет изучаться возможность включения двигателей в систему теплообмена лазерных установок. Общая стоимость программы пока определена на уровне 409 миллионов долларов.

Следует отметить, что американские компании Northrop Grumman и General Electric занимаются разработкой и изучением новых способов отвода тепла от боевых лазерных установок с 2015 года. Одним из способов охлаждения бортовых систем перспективных самолетов компании, в частности, полагают возможность рассеивания избыточного тепла адаптивными турбореактивными двигателями. Каким образом будет отводиться тепло от работающих систем пока неизвестно.

В качестве одного из вариантов исследователи компании Northrop Grumman рассматривают возможность создания теплового аккумулятора. Тепло от боевых лазеров и систем подачи энергии будет отводиться к нему. При достижении полной емкости теплового аккумулятора тепло от него будет отводиться в рассеивающий контур. Последний, помимо прочего, будет включать в себя теплоотводящие элементы в третьем контуре адаптивного двигателя, через который будет проходить воздух во время полета.

По предварительной оценке, такая многоступенчатая схема отвода и рассеивания тепла позволит сделать «неограниченный» запас выстрелов для лазера, поскольку летчику в бою не придется ждать остывания системы. Кроме того, эта система позволит добиться неувеличения тепловой заметности боевого самолета при использовании большого количества систем — источников тепла.

Особенностью перспективного адаптивного двигателя является использование третьего воздушного контура вдобавок к традиционному второму. Оба контура располагаются друг над другом вокруг газогенератора. При взлете и полете на максимальной скорости третий контур будет закрываться, чтобы двигатель мог поддерживать максимальный уровень тяги. При полете на крейсерской дозвуковой скорости третий воздушный контур будет открыт. В таком режиме двигатель будет работать практически как обычный турбовентиляторный, но с несколько большей тягой и существенно меньшим потреблением топлива.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/14/lasers

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Lockheed Martin совместно с британской BAE Systems впервые провели летные испытания истребителя F-35B Lightning II с полной боевой нагрузкой, во время которых самолет выполнил несколько взлетов с помощью трамплина. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, такие испытания проводятся в интересах министерства обороны Великобритании, которое намерено оснастить истребителями F-35B перспективные авианосцы «Куин Элизабет» и «Прин оф Уэльс».

Разработка F-35 ведется с 2001 года. Самолет создается в трех базовых версиях: F-35A с обычным взлетом, F-35B с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой и F-35C палубного базирования. Палубная версия боевого самолета предназначена для старта с помощью катапульты, которой британские авианосцы не имеют; на корабли установлены трамплины, облегчающие взлет самолетов. F-35B имеет функцию укороченного взлета, в ходе которого для создания дополнительной подъемной силы используется не только планер самолета, но вертикальный вентилятор, установленный позади кабины пилота.




Минимальной дистанцией пробега F-35B для взлета являются 161 метр и 137 метров с использованием трамплина. Общая длина авианосца типа «Куин Элизабет» составляет 284 метра. Полетная палуба корабля имеет три взлетные дорожки: две длиной 160 метров для взлета истребителей F-35B, завершающихся трамплином, и одну длиной чуть менее 260 метров для тяжелых самолетов. Помимо Великобритании истребители F-35B намерена использовать Морская пехота США, но ее самолеты будут взлетать без помощи трамплина.

Испытания на взлет F-35B с трамплина проводились на американской морской базе «Патаксент Ривер» в Мэриленде. Во время проверок на самолет были подвешены массогабаритные макеты четырех авиационных бомб с комплектом наведения Paveway IV и двух ракет ASRAAM класса «воздух-воздух». Испытания F-35B на трамплине признали успешными: после «прыжка» самолет практически без провалов уверенно набирал высоту. Как ожидается, летные испытания истребителя на британском авианосце начнутся в 2018 году.

Максимальная взлетная масса F-35 при длине 15,4 и размахе крыла 10,7 метра составляет 27,3 тонны. Самолет может развивать скорость до 1,9 тысячи километров в час, а его боевой радиус составляет 845 километров. F-35 может нести ракеты, бомбы и авиапушки общей массой до 8,1 тонны — 6,8 тонны на шести подкрыльевых точках подвески и 1,3 тонны на двух пилонах во внутренних отсеках вооружения. Помимо США и Великобритании принять на вооружение истребители F-35 намерены еще десять стран, включая Австралию, Японию и Израиль.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/08/18/skijump

----------


## OKA

"Уже в ближайшие дни ВВС США получат две полностью боеспособные эскадрильи истребителей F-35A. 
29 августа, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что программа Joint Strike Fighter, в рамках которой разрабатывается семейство самолётов F-35, достигла финального статуса.

Истребители F-35A получили статус начальной боевой готовности в июле прошлого года. Это позволило ВВС США вывести на боевое дежурство первые самолёты, но их возможности на поле боя были ограничены. Теперь же, когда на авиабазе Эдвардс (штат Калифорния) завершился полный цикл испытаний программного обеспечения Block 3F, истребители F-35A готовы к получению статуса полной боевой готовности. Это позволит самолётам использовать все типы вооружений, а также в полной мере задействовать свои передовые возможности.

На сегодняшний день полностью боеготовые F-35A находятся в составе испытательных подразделений, но уже в ближайшие дни сразу две эскадрильи ВВС США получат обновление программного обеспечения до версии Block 3F. При этом одна из них, известная как Rude Rams, сразу после обновления начнет подготовку к развертыванию в Тихоокеанском регионе, а всего к 2020 году Минобороны США планирует разместить там порядка ста истребителей F-35A.

Первыми среди семейства F-35 статус начальной боевой готовности получили истребители F-35В (на данный момент эти самолёты уже развернуты на военной базе в японском городе Ивакуни). При этом палубная модификация F-35C задерживается – присвоение этим самолётам статуса начальной боевой готовности запланировано на 2019 год.

F-35A: от первого полёта до боевой готовности




Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II – семейство истребителей-бомбардировщиков пятого поколения. Разработка истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-35 стартовала шестнадцать лет назад. По состоянию на прошлый год, на неё было потрачено свыше $379 млрд, что делает программу по созданию F-35 самой дорогостоящей в мире. На сегодняшний день реализация программы отстаёт от планов на шесть лет, а стоимость первых серийных F-35 превысила отметку в $100 млн за единицу при намеченной цене в $50 млн.

Всего в рамках программы F-35 планируется собрать порядка 3000 истребителей-бомбардировщиков (на сегодняшний день с конвейера сошло более двух сотен самолётов). Из них более 2000 закупит Минобороны США, ещё около тысячи единиц будут проданы в страны, принимающие участие в разработке самолёта (Австралию, Великобританию, Данию, Италию, Канаду, Нидерланды, Норвегию и Турцию), а также в страны, которые присоединились к программе закупок позднее (Израиль и Японию)."

Истребители F-35 — в полной боевой готовности | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны США оплатило первых два серийных вертолёта CH-53K King Stallion. 1 сентября, на сайте Военно-морского института ВМС США появилась информация о том, что компания Sikorsky (входит в состав корпорации Lockheed Martin) получила первый контракт на сборку «самых мощных американских вертолетов».

Вертолет CH-53K King Stallion является продолжением линейки CH-53, которая выпускается с 1964 года. Новая модификация является крупнейшей и самой «мощной» в семействе «Жеребцов» (от англ. Stallion – жеребец). На сегодняшний день уже собрано четыре предсерийных прототипа CH-53K, которые прошли серию испытаний и переданы Корпусу морской пехоты США. Стоимость первых двух серийных образцов составила $304 млн.
​
«Мы только что успешно запустили производство самого мощного вертолёта, когда-либо разработанного нашим народом. Я могу гордиться нашими подрядчиками, создавшими революционную машину с широкими логистическими и боевыми возможностями», – рассказал полковник Хэнк Вандерборгт, руководитель подразделения NAVAIR (Naval Air Systems Command) Корпуса морской пехоты США.

CH-53K King Stallion – тяжёлый транспортный вертолёт с максимальной взлётной массой почти 40 т. Он способен перевозить свыше 12 т грузов на внешней подвеске, а в его грузовом отсеке может разместиться до 55 пассажиров. Экипаж вертолета составляет от двух до пяти человек – помимо двух пилотов, в его состав могут быть включены три стрелка, обеспечивающих круговую защиту.

Максимальная дальность полета CH-53K составляет 840 км, скорость – 315 км/ч. Вертолет оснащается системами активной и пассивной защиты – в частности, бронированный корпус защищает экипаж и пассажиров от огня стрелкового оружия, а системы активной защиты способны уберечь машину от повреждения ракетами. Всего для морпехов планируют закупить около двухсот этих машин.
​
Несмотря на то, что стоимость CH-53K King Stallion сопоставима с новейшим истребителем пятого поколения F-35B, в Минобороны США считают такие затраты оправданными, высоко оценивая возможности вертолета. Так, новая машина является многофункциональной и может без переоборудования перевозить во внутреннем отсеке армейский внедорожник HMMWV и осуществлять эвакуацию раненых."

«Жеребец» пошёл в серию | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Патрулировать Балтику будут американцы

    30-го августа произошёл handover  польских патрульных на американских  . Поляки были на F-16.

    Теперь с сентября четыре месяца "перехватывать" самолёты ВВС РФ над Балтийским морем будут американские истребители  F-15 .

    BAP - Baltic Air Policing
    USAF : 7 единиц F-15C , 140 человек обслуживающего состава . Аэродром Шяуляй (Литва) . Прилетели из Великобритании .


    F-15C Eagles from the 48th Fighter Wing at RAF Lakenheath in England
    The airmen are deploying as the 48th Expeditionary Group to Siauliai Air Base "

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/440174.html

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель-бомбардировщик F/A-18 создан почти сорок лет назад, но продолжает активно использоваться во всем мире. 6 сентября, корпорация Boeing объявила о достижении важного этапа в программе F/A-18 – суммарном налете всех самолетов в 10 млн часов.

C разницей в несколько часов корпорация Boeing (производитель самолета) и командование авиации ВМС США опубликовали поздравительные посты в социальной сети Twitter. По данным производителя, которые подтвердило военное командование, истребители-бомбардировщики F/A-18 Hornet и его глубоко модернизированная версия F/A-18 Super Hornet провели в небе 10 млн часов.

Первый полёт F/A-18 Hornet состоялся 18 ноября 1978 года, а его серийное производство стартовало в 1983 году. Всего за время производства, которое продолжается по сегодняшний день (корпорация Boeing имеет заказы на несколько лет вперёд), собрано уже порядка 2000 «Шершней» всех модификаций, включая Super Hornet и Growler. Таким образом, в среднем каждая из машин налетала 5000 часов.

Boeing F/A-18 Hornet и его более современная модификация F/A-18E/F Super Hornet состоят на вооружении ВМС США с 1983 года и вскоре должны будут «уступить место» новым палубным истребителям F-35C Lightning II. Однако программа создания истребителей пятого поколения отстаёт от первоначального графика на несколько лет, что позволило корпорации Boeing не только продлить программу F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, но и разработать его новую модификацию. "

«Шершни» налетали 10 миллионов часов | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"..7 сентября, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Минобороны США объявило новый конкурс под названием Flying Missile Rail.

В рамках программы Flying Missile Rail планируется создать летающие носители ракет класса «воздух-воздух». Это будут аппараты воздушного пуска, устанавливающиеся на истребители F-16 и F/A-18. Таким образом, в военном ведомстве планируют обеспечить устаревающим боевым самолетам дополнительную живучесть. Так, если пилот истребителя засечет истребитель противника, обладающий лучшими боевыми характеристиками, он сможет выпустить беспилотник, вооруженный ракетами, и удалиться на безопасное расстояние.



popularmechanics.com

Согласно требований DARPA, время полета такого беспилотника должно быть не менее 20 минут, он должен нести две ракеты и развивать скорость порядка 1100 км/ч. Но ключевой задачей в создании Flying Missile Rail является не разработка его конструкции, а создание мобильных сборочных линий с высокой производительностью. В DARPA предложили производителям вооружений разработать производственный процесс так, чтобы в течение нескольких дней боевое подразделение могло самостоятельно собирать десятки таких дронов с помощью мобильных сборочных линий, умещающихся в несколько транспортных контейнеров.



Промо-ролик программы Flying Missile Rail

Пройдет ли программа Flying Missile Rail далее стадии концепта – пока не известно. Но если американский ОПК осилит эту задачу, то парк стареющих истребителей четвертого поколения сможет еще долгое время оставаться грозным оружием, даже на фоне создания перспективных истребителей в России и Китае."

Истребители обзаведутся персональными «телохранителями» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что Минобороны США приняло решение об окончательном списании всего парка ударных самолётов F-117.

Первые самолёты F-117A Nighthawk (англ. — козодой) были разработаны в начале 80-х годов после обширных исследований и разработок технологий «стелс», снижающих радиолокационную заметность объектов. Корпорация Lockheed Martin совместно с ВВС США провели секретный цикл разработок, испытаний и собрали 64 машин (5 опытных YF-117 и 59 серийных F-117A).

Самолёты F-117A впервые были задействованы для нанесения бомбовых ударов в операции Just Cause (вторжение войск США в Панаму), а позднее применялись в Ираке (1991 и 2003 годы), Югославии (1999) и Афганистане (2001). В 2008 году ВВС США объявили о списании парка F-117 и отправили их на хранение. Функции ударных самолётов-«невидимок» частично взяли на себя новые истребители F-22 Raptor.

Согласно Закону о защите национальной обороны, принятому в этом году, ежегодно по четыре самолёта F-117 должны сниматься с хранения и утилизироваться. Теоретически армия может передавать списанные вооружения другим силовым ведомствам, в том числе, полиции, но, вероятнее всего, «стелсы» будут демилитаризированы и переданы музеям."

Конец эпохи «Козодоев» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"На фоне начавшихся российско-белорусских учений "Запад-2017" США в четверг перебрасывают в Европу два стратегических бомбардировщика B-52H, способных нести ядерное оружие, свидетельствуют данные западных авиационных сайтов.

Американские бомбардировщики из состава 307-го авиакрыла, вылетевшие с авиабазы Барксдейл (штат Луизиана), после трансатлантического перелета должны прибыть на авиабазу Фэрфорд в Великобритании.

Прибытие самолетов с позывными MYTEE53 и MYTEE51 ожидается соответственно в 13:44 и 14:08 по московскому времени..."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/579066

----------


## OKA

"Армия США сняла с вооружения последние легкие разведывательные вертолеты OH-58D Kiowa Warrior, пишет Aviation Week. Эти машины использовались военными на протяжении последних 32 лет. Поводом для списания разведывательных вертолетов стало их моральное устаревание.

В мае 2014 года командование Армии США приняло программу обновления вертолетного парка. Документ предполагает списание 900 однодвигательных вертолетов к 2019 году. Под эту программу подпадают не только разведывательные машины OH-58 Kiowa Warrior, но и учебные TH-67 Creek.

Последний полет OH-58D в качестве машины, стоящей на вооружении, состоялся 19 сентября текущего года. Следует отметить, что несмотря на списание всех машин такого типа, несколько из них будут использоваться в учебных целях на базе Армии США «Форт Ракер» в Алабаме. К 2019 году эти машины будут заменены новыми многоцелевыми вертолетами UH-72 Lakota.

После снятия всех Kiowa Warrior с вооружения их функции начали выполнять ударные вертолеты AH-64D/E Apache/Guardian, оснащенные системами совместных полетов с разведывательными беспилотниками. Летчики OH-58D были переведены в подразделения, отвечающие за управление такими беспилотниками.

Kiowa Warrior были разработаны в начале 1980-х годов американской компанией Bell на базе пассажирского вертолета Model 206 JetRanger. Они создавались по программе модернизации устаревших разведывательных вертолетов OH-58 Kiowa, стоявших на вооружении США с 1969 года.

OH-58D поступили на вооружении Армии США в 1985 году и с тех пор использовались практически во всех военных конфликтах, в которых так или иначе участвовали американские военные. Двухместный OH-58D имеет в длину 12,9 метра и в высоту 3,9 метра. Диаметр воздушного винта машины составляет 10,7 метра.

Вертолет способен развивать скорость до 240 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 259 километров. Машина оснащена двумя системами подвеса, на каждой из которых можно закрепить одну пусковую установку на 70 неуправляемых ракет, две ракеты AGM-114 Hellfire класса «воздух-поверхность» или контейнер с пулеметом калибра 12,7 миллиметра.

В настоящее время Армия США проводит тендер, по итогам которого планируется выбрать компанию, которая разработает новый скоростной вертолет-разведчик на замену списанным Kiowa Warrior. В тендере участвуют компании Sikorsky, AVX Aircraft, Bell Helicopter и Karem Aircraft. Из них пока только Bell Helicopter и Sikorsky подробно представили свои проекты — новый конвертоплан V-280 Valor и вертолет S-97 Raider.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/28/kiowa


"Исследовательское подразделение Skunk Works американской компании Lockheed Martin провело первые летные испытания прототипа перспективного гиперзвукового беспилотного летательного аппарата SR-72. Как пишет Aviation Week, первый полет состоялся в конце июля текущего года, однако публично о нем объявлено не было.

Проект SR-72 был впервые представлен компанией Lockheed Martin в 2013 году. Перспективный аппарат разрабатывается в качестве замены списанным в 1998 году разведывательным самолетам SR-71 Blackbird. Длина последнего составляла 32,7 метра, размах крыла — 16,9 метра, а высота — 5,6 метра. Этот аппарат мог развивать скорость до 3,2 числа Маха за счет комбинированных силовых установок.

Первый полет прототипа SR-72 состоялся на аэродроме 42-го ремонтного предприятия ВВС США в Палмдейле в Калифорнии. Там же расположена штаб-квартира подразделения Skunk Works. Во время первого полета беспилотник сопровождали два учебных самолета T-38 Talon. Подробности о первых испытаниях не раскрываются, но, вероятно, они прошли успешно.

Выступая на выставке WCX: SAE World Congress Experience, прошедшей на территории военной базы «Форт-Уэрт» в Техасе в конце сентября 2017 года, исполнительный вице-президент по аэронавтике компании Lockheed Martin Орландо Карвальо заявил, что Skunk Works удвоила ресурсы, выделенные на гиперзвуковой проект.

«Я думаю, что Соединенные Штаты находятся на пороге гиперзвуковой революции», — сказал Карвальо, добавив, что не может вдаваться в какие-либо детали.

В начале июля текущего года стало известно, что подразделение Skunk Works провело успешные испытания некоторых систем, интегрированный в прототип SR-72. Эти испытания проводились с 2013 года. Испытания, в частности, прошли элементы комбинированной силовой установки аппарата, которая позволит ему выполнять полеты на скорости шести чисел Маха (7,4 тысячи километра в час).

Основу силовой установки SR-72 составит турбореактивный двигатель, способный разгонять аппарат быстрее 1,5-2 чисел Маха. Уже на этой скорости будет включаться сверхзвуковой прямоточный воздушно-реактивный двигатель, который будет разгонять аппарат до шести чисел Маха.

По оценке компании, наибольшую сложность в проекте представляет диапазон от 2,2 до четырех чисел Маха. В силу особенностей конструкции турбореактивные двигатели, используемые на современных истребителях, не могут разгонять самолет быстрее 2,2 числа Маха. В то же время прямоточные воздушно-реактивные двигатели не могут «подхватывать» полет на скорости ниже четырех чисел Маха.

Lockheed Martin намерена завершить разработку гиперзвукового аппарата SR-72 к середине 2020-х годов. Стоимость разработки и производства одного демонстратора технологий SR-72 составит менее одного миллиарда долларов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/29/hypersonic

----------


## OKA

"Танкер KC-46A испытали на максимальную скорость перекачки топлива


Вид на заправочную штангу KC-46A Boeing

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing провел испытания перспективного самолета-заправщика KC-46A Pegasus на максимальную скорость перекачки топлива во время воздушной дозаправки. Согласно сообщению концерна, в ходе испытаний пара летающих танкеров KC-46A поочередно заправляла друг друга. Испытания были признаны успешными.

Самолеты-заправщики оснащаются мощными насосными станциями, способными перекачивать огромные объемы топлива за небольшой промежуток времени. Каждый тип заправляемой авиационной техники имеет свои заданные конструкцией скорости приема топлива в баки, и они, как правило, меньше максимальной скорости, которую могут выдавать насосные станции танкеров.

Для того чтобы проверить станции на максимальную скорость подачи топлива, используется схема с дозаправкой пары летающих танкеров друг от друга. Во время испытаний, состоявшихся 11 октября 2017 года, KC-46A показал скорость перекачки топлива в 4,5 тысячи литров в минуту. В общей сложности самолеты провели в воздухе четыре часа и перекачали около 17 тысяч литров горючего.

К настоящему времени KC-46A провели в воздухе около двух тысяч часов, произведя 1,3 тысячи дозаправок в воздухе в рамках программы испытаний. Самолетами-реципиентами в таких испытаниях были истребители F-16 Fighting Falcon и F/A-18 Super Hornet, штурмовики AV-8B Harrier II и A-10 Thunderbolt II, транспортный самолет C-17 Globemaster III и самолет-заправщик KC-10 Extender.

Разработка KC-46A ведется с 2012 года на базе грузовой версии лайнера Boeing 767. Самолет сможет развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 12,2 тысячи километров. KC-46A будет перевозить до 92 тонн топлива. К августу 2017 года ВВС США должны получить 18 новых самолетов-заправщиков. В общей же сложности ВВС США намерены купить 179 таких самолетов.

После завершения программы разработки KC-46A в США начнется создание нового самолета-заправщика, который пока получил условное обозначение KC-Z. Свое видение такого самолета в октябре прошлого года представила американская компания Lockheed Martin.

Новый самолет-заправщик должен будет действовать в условиях умеренного противодействия противника. Новые «летающие танкеры» будут выполнять полеты на расстоянии 400–800 километров от непосредственной угрозы, но в зоне действия радаров и авиации противника. По этой причине самолеты проекта KC-Z должны быть выполнены малозаметными.

KC-Z предполагается выполнить по схеме «смешанного крыла», которая считается наиболее оптимальной с точки зрения баланса грузоподъемности и малозаметности. Уплощение планера самолета при такой схеме позволит существенно снизить эффективную площадь рассеяния. Для еще большего уменьшения радиолокационной заметности двигатели самолета выполнят утопленными в фюзеляж в хвостовой части.

KC-Z получит Т-образное хвостовое оперение. Оно позволит сделать аппарель в хвостовой части самолета, и его можно будет при необходимости использовать в качестве транспортника или для переброски десанта. На самолет-заправщик планируется установить турбореактивные двигатели с ультравысокой степенью двухконтурности.

Новый самолет-заправщик будет способен на укороченные взлет и посадку. Благодаря этому танкер можно будет использовать со взлетно-посадочных полос протяженностью вдвое меньше той, что необходима для современных самолетов-заправщиков KC-10 и KC-135 Stratotanker. Танкеру KC-135 для взлета необходима полоса длиной от 2,7 до 3,4 тысячи метров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/13/fuel

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны США нашло возможность разрешить «тихий кризис» в рядах ВВС. Вчера, 22 октября, портал businessinsider.com сообщил о том, что американский президент Дональд Трамп подписал поправки к исполнительному приказу, которые позволят вернуться на службу приблизительно тысяче пилотов.

В августе прошлого года служба персонала ВВС США официально признала дефицит профессиональных пилотов.

 При этом наибольший кадровый дефицит наблюдается в истребительной авиации. Если в целом ВВС США должны насчитывать 20 300 лётчиков, включая 3500 пилотов истребителей, то на сегодняшний день нехватка оценивается в 1500 человек, из которых 1000 – пилоты истребительной авиации.

По словам пресс-секретаря ВВС США Деборы Ли Джеймс, на пилотов военной авиации существует высокий спрос среди частных компаний. Коммерческие авиаперевозчики предлагают лётчикам более выгодные и комфортные условия работы. Проблема стала настолько масштабной, что в военном ведомстве для нее ввели термин «тихий кризис».
Служба персонала ВВС США ввела дополнительные программы удержания и мотивации пилотов, но, чтобы оперативно «залатать дыры», потребовались действия на уровне президента. Специальное распоряжение Дональда Трампа позволяет министру обороны Джеймсу Мэттису вновь призывать офицеров, вышедших на пенсию.

После терактов 11 сентября 2001 года исполнительный приказ №13223 позволил президенту США откладывать выход военных на пенсию, а также вновь призывать офицеров, уже вышедших на заслуженный отдых. В базовом виде приказ позволял вернуть на действующую службу до 25 офицеров, новые поправки распространили его действие на значительное большее количество военнослужащих."

«Старики» вернутся в строй | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Беспилотные летательные аппараты и самолеты-разведчики США регулярно совершают полеты у южных границ России, чтобы наблюдать за изменениями в группировке войск и сил Южного военного округа (ЮВО), а также за строительством Крымского моста. Об этом ТАСС сообщил командующий 4-й армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Виктор Севостьянов.

По словам командующего, в зоне ответственности армии регулярно выполняют полеты американские стратегические беспилотники Global Hawk и пилотируемые самолеты-разведчики RS-135 и P-8А Poseidon.
"Очевидно, что основной задачей является оперативное выявление изменений в группировке войск и сил Южного военного округа. Не исключаю, что иностранные разведки интересуют и темпы строительства Крымского моста", - сказал он.
Основные маршруты их полетов пролегают вдоль Черноморского побережья от западной части Крымского полуострова вплоть до Сочи. В этом году истребители объединения выполнили более 100 полетов на сопровождение американских разведчиков, при этом в более 70% случаев речь шла о беспилотниках..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Командующий армией ЮВО: военные беспилотники США наблюдают за возведением Крымского моста - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


"..."Global Hawk и RS-135 вылетают на разведку с передовой авиабазы НАТО Сигонелла на Сицилии, а P-8A - с авиабазы Суда (Греция). Основные маршруты их полетов пролегают вдоль Черноморского побережья от западной части Крымского полуострова вплоть до "траверза" Сочи. В ходе полетов нарушений государственной границы отмечено не было, минимальное удаление от границы составляет 10-15 км", - сказал он...

...Он добавил, что эти вылеты позволяют экипажам на практике отрабатывать приемы перехвата и сопровождения, умение распознавать типы летательных аппаратов.

Отвечая на вопрос, ведут ли воздушную разведку у южных рубежей России самолеты Украины, командующий армией отметил, что "такие полеты не совершаются хотя бы потому, что украинским летчикам просто не на чем летать"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4670544

----------


## OKA

"Эскадрилья американских ВВС Rude Rams, вооружённая новейшими самолётами, «пакует чемоданы» в Японию. Вчера, 24 октября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США объявили о запланированной переброске первой эскадрильи истребителей F-35A на авиабазу Кадена.
Истребители F-35A американских ВВС получили статус полной боевой готовности в августе текущего года, после чего было объявлено, что вскоре начнется их развёртывание в Японии и Европе. Вчера стало известно о том, что 34-я истребительная эскадрилья, также известная как Rude Rams, начала подготовку к переброске на базу американских ВВС Кадена, расположенную на японском острове Окинава.

«F-35A обеспечивает беспрецедентные возможности для борьбы с существующими и перспективными угрозами, давая нашим ВВС превосходство в воздухе. Истребитель идеально подходит для наших задач, и мы будем внедрять его в наши тренировочные программы и боевые операции», – рассказал генерал Терренс О'Шонесси, командующий Тихоокеанскими ВВС США.
Первые самолёты Rude Rams приземлятся на Окинаве уже в ноябре, полностью завершить переброску эскадрильи планируется за полгода. Всего в Кадену будет направлено 300 военнослужащих 34-й эскадрильи, 12 истребителей F-35A, а также вооружение и вспомогательное оборудование. Ранее Корпус морской пехоты США перебросил истребители F-35B на свою базу Ивакуни, расположенную в одноимённом японском городе.

Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II – семейство истребителей-бомбардировщиков пятого поколения. Разработка самолётов F-35 стартовала шестнадцать лет назад. По состоянию на прошлый год, на неё было потрачено свыше $379 млрд, что делает программу по созданию F-35 самой дорогостоящей в мире. На сегодняшний день реализация программы отстаёт от планов на шесть лет, а стоимость первых серийных F-35 превысила отметку в $100 млн за единицу при намеченной цене в $50 млн.
Всего в рамках программы F-35 планируется собрать порядка 3000 истребителей-бомбардировщиков (на сегодняшний день с конвейера сошло более двухсот самолётов). Из них более 2000 закупит Минобороны США, ещё около тысячи единиц будут проданы в страны, принимающие участие в разработке самолёта (Австралию, Великобританию, Данию, Италию, Канаду, Нидерланды, Норвегию и Турцию), а также страны, присоединившиеся к программе закупок позднее (Израиль и Японию)."

США перебрасывают «Молнии» в Японию | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## Avia M

> Минобороны США объявили о запланированной переброске первой эскадрильи истребителей F-35A на авиабазу Кадена.


Рискуют ребята. Вот же...




> ВВС США за последние несколько месяцев зафиксировали значительный всплеск необъяснимых «физиологических эпизодов» у пилотов, летающих на истребителях F-35.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...51659-4qvb.htm

----------


## lindr

Любопытно, Ранее такая проблема была на Ф-22, даже выражение было "Рапторский кашель". Разве не устранили до сих пор? 

Как же на Ф-35 это перешло?

----------


## OKA

> Любопытно, Ранее такая проблема была на Ф-22, даже выражение было "Рапторский кашель". Разве не устранили до сих пор? 
> 
> Как же на Ф-35 это перешло?


Может одна и та же система подачи дых.смеси (ну или сходная модиф.), вызвала "унификацию системы кашля" ? )))

Или сам кислород (газовая смесь), "не той системы" ))

----------


## OKA

"В США стартуют учения стратегических ядерных сил


Кадры с прошлогодних учений Global Thunder. Фото: © U.S. Strategic Command

В соответствии с действующими договорами американская сторона своевременно уведомила Россию о проведении учений.
В Соединённых Штатах в понедельник начнутся стратегические учения ядерных сил "Глобальный гром" (Global Thunder). Как сообщает агентство РИА "Новости", их участники отработают действия средств глобального удара и противоракетной обороны.

— Согласно положениям (договора) СНВ-3, США и Россия обязаны уведомлять друг друга о крупных ядерных учениях, поэтому Россия была уведомлена об этом учении заранее, — сообщил официальный представитель Стратегического командования (STRATCOM) США Брайан Магуир.
Собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что учения Global Thunder проводятся ежегодно.

Анатолий Кривцов "

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...iadiernykh_sil

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщил журнал "Flight International", в бюджетных документах министерства обороны США на 2018 финансовый год обнаружилась ранее секретная программа Long-Range Engagement Weapon (LREW), осуществляемая с целью "поддержания превосходства в воздухе" и являющаяся проектом создания новой ракеты класса "воздух - воздух" большой дальности.

Согласно документам, в 2017 финансовом году должен был быть завершен "анализ проектных, инженерных и боевых требований" по программе, хотя детали засекречены. LREW предполагается к принятию на вооружение "нескольких видов вооруженных сил".

Хотя программа LREW финансируется уже более двух лет, она маскировалась по бюджетной статье “Еmerging capabilities technology development”, в рамках которой обычно финансируются относительно небольшие проекты по радиоэлектронной борьбе.

Изображение с несекретным "концептуальным обликом" ракеты LREW было опубликовано еще в апреле 2016 года в презентации, сделанной первым заместителем министром обороны США по НИОКР Чуком Перкинсом. Хотя неясно, насколько это изображение совпадает с реальным проектом LREW, однако оно изображает большую двухступенчатую ракету класса "воздух - воздух", запускаемую из внутреннего отсека вооружения истребителя Lockheed Martin F-22A. 

Программа LREW отражает желание американских вооруженных сил получить ракету класса "воздух - воздух" с большей дальностью, чем начавшая поступать на вооружение ракета этого класса Rаytheon AIM-120D AMRАAM, являющаяся сейчас наиболее дальнобойной в американском авиационном арсенале. Максимальная дальность стрельбы AIM-120D засекречена, но, как считается, достигает 100 миль. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2932005.html

----------


## OKA

"Американский разведчик-геймер над Польшей

Американский разведывательный самолёт Boeing RC-135W Rivet Joint с позывным GAME91 летит сейчас из UK над территорией Польши .




Впервые мне попадается самолёт с этим бортовым номером - 62-4132 "

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/470384.html

----------


## OKA

"Конгресс США официально запустил процесс замены легендарного штурмового самолёта A-10 Warthog. 10 ноября, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что законодатели проголосовали за выделение первого транша в размере $400 млн на закупку новых лёгких самолётов поддержки в рамках программы OA-X.
На сегодняшний день ВВС США располагают только одним самолётом непосредственной поддержки пехоты – A-10 Thunderbolt, также известным как «Бородавочник» (Warthog). Этим самолётам уже неоднократно продлевали срок боевой службы, и часть из них останется в составе ВВС США до 2022 года. Поскольку равноценной замены хорошо бронированному и отлично вооружённому штурмовику A-10 разработано не было, вместо него Минобороны США планирует принять на вооружение лёгкий ударный самолёт.

На «должность» самолета боевой поддержки ВВС США претендуют сразу четыре машины: Textron Scorpion, Embraer A-29 Super Tucano, Air Tractor AT-802L Longsword и Beechcraft AT-6 Wolverine. ВВС США уже провели первый этап испытаний этих самолётов в августе текущего года и даже предложили в опытном порядке задействовать Beechcraft AT-6 Wolverine и Embraer A-29 Super Tucano в реальных боевых условиях. Всего для ВВС США планируют закупить порядка 300 лёгких самолётов на сумму до $1,2 млрд. 

Военного ведомству ещё предстоит определиться с финальным претендентом на закупку. При этом закупка новых боевых самолётов должна состояться уже в следующем году, поскольку начало первого этапа финансирования запланировано именно на 2018 финансовый год. В ВВС США указывают, что новый самолёт позволит эффективно использовать авиацию в конфликтах с низкой интенсивностью при минимальных затратах. Так, если час полёта истребителя F-35 оценивается в $42 000, то для Textron Scorpion эта сумма составит всего $3000."

США приступили к замене «Бородавочников» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Российский истребитель Су-30 совершил перехват патрульного противолодочного самолета США P-8 Poseidon в минувшую субботу в небе над Черным морем. Об этом сообщила в понедельник телекомпания CNN со ссылкой на представителя минобороны США Мишель Балданзу.

"Самолет США действовал в международном воздушном пространстве и не делал ничего, что могло бы спровоцировать экипаж российского истребителя", - приводит канал слова официального представителя Пентагона.

По ее словам, американская сторона считает перехват небезопасным, так как Су-30 пролетел прямо перед P-8 Poseidon, в результате чего последнему пришлось совершить резкий маневр, приведший к "очень сильной турбулентности". Как утверждала Балданза, "небезопасные действия" Су-30 могли привести к "серьезным травмам и ранениям" членов экипажей обоих самолетов, сообщает телеканал.

Пентагон пока не предоставил ТАСС комментариев по поводу материала CNN."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Пентагон сообщил о перехвате российским Су-30 патрульного самолета США над Черным морем - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Мирно летящий "Посейдон" ))


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...676673471).jpg





http://www.savetheroyalnavy.org/dear...g-yours-david/

----------


## OKA

"Два американских разведывательных самолета во вторник провели многочасовые полеты вблизи российских границ на юге Балтики, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.

Так, по их сведениям, патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 168998 и позывным LA132, вылетевший с авиабазы Зокняй под литовским городом Шяуляй, совершал разведывательный полет у морских границ Калининградской области.

Одновременно с ним вблизи российских границ на Балтике курсировал стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135W с бортовым номером 62-4132 и позывным TONAL49, поднявшийся с авиабазы Милденхолл в Великобритании."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/589401

----------


## OKA

"Серийный американский самолет-заправщик KC-46A Pegasus совершил первый полет. Согласно сообщению авиастроительного концерна Boeing, летающий танкер провел в воздухе три с половиной часа. Проверки признаны успешными. После завершения программы испытаний этот самолет будет передан ВВС США.

Во время испытательного полета KC-46A поднялся на высоту 11,9 тысячи метров. В полете летчики-испытатели проверяли работу двигателей самолета, его управляемость и функционирование бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования.

Разработка KC-46A ведется с 2012 года на базе грузовой версии лайнера Boeing 767. Самолет сможет развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 12,2 тысячи километров. KC-46A будет перевозить до 92 тонн топлива. В рамках первого договора Boeing должен поставить военным 34 танкера Pegasus. В общей же сложности ВВС США намерены купить 179 таких самолетов.

На вооружении ВВС США новые самолеты-заправщики заменят устаревшие KC-135 Stratotanker. После завершения программы разработки KC-46A в США начнется создание нового самолета-заправщика, который пока получил условное обозначение KC-Z.

Новый самолет-заправщик должен будет действовать в условиях умеренного противодействия противника. Новые «летающие танкеры» будут выполнять полеты на расстоянии 400–800 километров от непосредственной угрозы, но в зоне действия радаров и авиации противника. По этой причине самолеты проекта KC-Z должны быть выполнены малозаметными.

Новый самолет-заправщик будет способен на укороченные взлет и посадку. Благодаря этому танкер можно будет использовать со взлетно-посадочных полос протяженностью вдвое меньше той, что необходима для современных самолетов-заправщиков KC-10 Extender и KC-135.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/07/first

----------


## OKA

"Южноафриканская военно-промышленная группа Denel 12 декабря 2017 года сообщила, что заключила соглашение с известной американской частной компанией Draken International о продаже последней 12 истребителей Cheetah (девяти одноместных Cheetah C и трех двухместных Cheetah D), снятых с вооружения ВВС ЮАР и находящихся на Denel на хранении. Самолеты будут доставлены из ЮАР в США в середине 2018 года. До конца января 2018 года стороны должны заключить также контракт о долгосрочной сервисной поддержке со стороны Denel данных самолетов при их эксплуатации Draken International.

Напомним, что всего месяцем ранее Draken International сообщила о приобретении ею 20 списанных из состава ВВС Испании истребителей французского производства Dassault Mirage F.1M и двух учебно-боевых "спарок" Mirage F.1BМ.

Компания Draken International базируется Лейкленде (штат Флорида) и специализируется на предоставлении министерству обороны США (в первую очередь, ВВС, ВМС и корпусу морской пехоты) и другим военным заказчикам услуг по имитации противника в учебных воздушных боях, в качестве воздушных целей и т.д.

Свою деятельность Draken International начала в 2011 году с приобретения трех "демилитаризованных" бывших штурмовиков Douglas A-4L Skyhawk, ранее списанных из состава авиации ВМС США, и пяти учебно-тренировочных самолетов Aero L-39 Albatros на коммерческом рынке. Затем в 2012 году компания осуществила крупные приобретения списанных военных самолетов - 29 бывших польских истребителей МиГ-21бис и учебно-боевых самолетов МиГ-21УМ, купленных через польскую частную фирму (были получены в сентябре 2013 года), а также 11 бывших штурмовиков Douglas A-4К/TA-4K Skyhawk и девяти реактивных учебно-боевых самолетов Aermacchi MB-339CВ, списанных из состава ВВС Новой Зеландии, и находившихся на хранении с 2001 года (были получены компанией весной 2013 года).В 2014 году компания также приобрела 28 легких боевых самолетов Aero L-159А(Е) ALCA из наличия чешского министерства обороны (часть для использования на запчасти).
К настоящему времени, не считая 22 приобретенных бывших испанских Dassault Mirage F.1M/В, компания Draken International имеет 13 самолетов Douglas A-4К/TA-4K Skyhawk, 21 Aero L-159E ALCA, 9 Aermacchi MB-339CВ, 30 МиГ-21бис и МиГ-21УМ, и шесть Aero L-39 Albatros. Самолеты используются с 12 баз на территории США. Приобретение 12 истребителей Cheetah доведет парк боевых и учебно-боевых самолетов компании до 113 единиц.

Согласно публикации в журнале "Combat Aircraft", только с декабря 2015 года по июнь 2017 года и только с авиабазы Неллис в ходе предоставления услуг ВВС США самолеты компании Draken International произвели более 2600 вылетов, налетав более 4000 часов.

Приобретаемые Draken International с хранения в ЮАР истребители Cheetah C являются приобретенными Южной Африкой по соглашению 1988 года из наличия ВВС Израиля истребителями IAI Kfir C2. Всего ЮАР приобрела по данному соглашению 38 истребителей Kfir C2, с которых снимались не разрешенные к экспорту в ЮАР американские двигатели General Electric J79, а взамен южноафиканской компанией компанией Atlas (позднее вошла в состав Denel как Denel Aviation) устанавливались собираемые ею в ЮАР французские двигатели Snecma Atar 09K-50. Одновременно Atlas производилась модернизация самолетов с установкой на них поставляемых из Израиля новых РЛС Elta EL/M-2032 вместо старых EL/M-2001, и ряда других современных электронных систем, в том числе производства фирм Elbit Systems и Elisra. Поставки «новых» машин Cheetah C производились в ВВС ЮАР в 1992-1993 годах. Также были получены пять двухместных учебно-боевых самолётов Cheetah В, представляющих собой поставленные из наличия ВВС Израиля самолёты Nesher (Dassault Mirage 5), модернизированные Atlas аналогичных образом, но без установки РЛС.

ЧУть ранее с 1986 по 1990 годы Atlas при содействии израильской IAI осуществила модернизацию 26 истребителей Dassault Mirage III ВВС ЮАР в вариант Cheetah (14 одноместных Cheetah E, 11 двухместных Cheetah D и один разведывательный Cheetah R), являющийся аэродинамическим аналогом самолётов Kfir C2 и оснащенный тем же израильским бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием, что и Kfir C2, включая РЛС Elta EL/M-2001. Сheetah D, таким образом, представляет собой модернизацию "cпарок" Mirage IIIDZ/D2Z

В ВВС ЮАР самолеты Cheetah всех модификаций были окончательно сняты с вооружения в 2008 году и переданы Dеnel на хранение. По контракту 2010 года стоимостью 78 млн долл Denel продала 12 из этих истребителей (десять Cheetah C и две "спарки" Gheetah D) Эквадору."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3000522.html

----------


## OKA

"15 декабря компания Lockheed Martin выкатила 66-й истребитель F-35, произведённый в 2017 году. Таким образом, компания полностью уложилась в утверждённые ранее сроки и выполнила все обязательства по поставкам заказчикам истребителей F-35A, F-35B и F-35C.

В честь успешного завершения года в Lockheed Martin смонтировали видео, в котором рассказали об основных успехах программы F-35. Кроме того, на видео показана производственная линия и часть процессов сборки истребителей.




В Lockheed Martin указывают, что на сегодняшний день собрано уже 265 истребителей F-35. Планируется, что с 2023 года ежегодно с конвейера будет сходить 160 единиц. В 2017 году цена на эти самолёты снизилась на 60% по сравнению с истребителями, поставляемыми в рамках первого контракта, а к 2020 году снизится до $80 млн, что меньше, чем цена многих истребителей 4-го поколения."

Как производят стелс-истребители | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"В СМИ нередко появляется информация о первом боевом применении F-35. Об этом, в частности, заявляли сирийцы (якобы удары по сирийским наземным объектам наносили израильские F-35). Информация не нашла подтверждения. В отличие от данных о боевом применении на Ближнем Востоке другого истребителя пятого поколения — F-22. Эти самолеты применяли для нанесения ударов по наземным целям.

Сейчас издание Marine Corps Times сообщает, что с большой долей вероятности мы увидим в следующем году боевое применение F-35. Самолеты, в частности, отправятся в «круиз» по Тихому океану. В теории они могут найти свое практическое применение, если политический конфликт между США и КНДР перерастет в настоящую войну. Еще больше шансов на применение самолетов F-35B из другой группы, которую направят на Ближний Восток. Очевидно, в следующем году самые разные самолеты Корпуса морской пехоты будут привлекаться для поражения объектов, принадлежащих террористам.

В Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе истребители F-35B смогут действовать с палубы универсального десантного корабля (УДК) USS Wasp (LHD-1). В то же время на Ближний Восток направят УДК USS Essex (LHD-2). В последнем случае истребители теоретически могут найти свое применение в Сирии, Ираке, Ливии и Йемене.

Напомним, Корпус морской пехоты начал эксплуатировать F-35 летом 2015-го. На сегодняшний день эти самолеты уже обладают существенной частью из первоначально заявленных боевых возможностей. В каждом из двух внутренних отсеков F-35 может нести по одной корректируемой бомбе JDAM, а также по одной ракете класса «воздух-воздух» AIM-120 AMRAAM. Возможны разные варианты подвески оружия на внешних держателях, однако в этом случае в значительной мере будет нивелирована малозаметность. Стоит сказать, что в обозримом будущем в номенклатуру F-35B намерены включить новейшие «умные» бомбы GBU-53/B, которые, кроме прочего, отличают небольшой размер и очень высокая точность.

Модификация F-35B является единственным вариантом F-35, способным осуществлять укороченный взлет и вертикальную посадку. Это необходимо для эксплуатации с палубы универсальных десантных кораблей, а также ряда авианосцев, не имеющих стартовой катапульты. Ранее самолет F-35B военные эксперты также рассматривали и в качестве штурмовика, который мог бы заменить в ВВС США A-10. "

https://naked-science.ru/article/tec...-vstupit-v-boy

----------


## OKA

"Небезынтересные открытые официальные статистические данные о современном состоянии военно-воздушных сил США из выпущенного в мае 2017 года ведомственного издания "United States Air Force  - Fiscal Year 2018 Budget Overview", излагающего бюджетный запрос ВВС США на 2018 финансовый год (начался 1 октября 2017 года).


Официальные данные по действующему списочному составу авиационной техники ВВС США, ВВС Национальной гвардии США и резерва ВВС США на начало 2017 финансового года (1 октября 2016 года) и прогнозные на начало 2018 финансового года (1 октября 2017 года) (без учета самолетов на хранении) (с) United States Air Force  - Fiscal Year 2018 Budget Overview .."

Полностью :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3039763.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Американская военная мысль. Будущее авианосных сил США."

https://aftershock.news/?q=node/603440

По наводке с ВИФа.

----------


## OKA

"Разработчики из Авиационного университета на авиабазе в Максвелле в Алабаме провели испытания виртуального авиационного тренажера, который в будущем может использоваться для подготовки летчиков. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, первый этап испытаний проводился на авиабазе в Колумбусе в Миссисипи.

В настоящее время военные летчики в ВВС США проходят несколько этапов обучения, которые включают в себя как подготовку на тренажере, так и учебные полеты на реальных самолетах. При этом обучение в виртуальной реальности пока не проводится.

Разработчики из Авиационного университета полагают, что использование тренажеров, позволяющих готовить летчиков в виртуальной реальности, позволит ускорить обучение летчиков. Кроме того, виртуальные тренажеры занимают меньше места и позволяют в целом упростить учебный процесс.

Испытания проходил тренажер, имитирующий в виртуальной реальности турбовинтовой учебный самолет T-6 Texan II. В испытаниях виртуального тренажера приняли участие три группы добровольцев. Первая группа вообще не умела летать. Во вторую группу включили летчиков с небольшим количеством летных часов и не умеющих пилотировать T-6, а в третью — летчиков с большим стажем и без навыков управления Texan II.

Во время испытаний добровольцам давали десять минут на ознакомление с полетным заданием и описанием базовых принципов управления самолетом. После этого они выполняли полеты на виртуальном самолете вокруг виртуальной авиабазы Колумбус. По мере того, как добровольцы осваивали управление самолетом, инструкторы давали им меньше подсказок.

На этом этапе испытаний разработчики виртуального тренажеры оценивали прогресс добровольцев и скорость их обучения. В качестве точки отсчета на испытаниях был взят первый полет добровольцев на виртуальном самолете.

Теперь группам добровольцев предстоит выполнить финальную серию полетов на T-6 Texan II в виртуальной реальности. Во время этих полетов они уже не будут получать никаких подсказок от инструкторов. Затем разработчики тренажера оценят общую скорость обучения и сделают выводы о пригодности или непригодности виртуальных тренажеров для подготовки летчиков.

Следует отметить, что никакие тренажеры пока не способны заменить полноценную летную подготовку — для выработки правильных навыков пилотирования летчики должны совершать учебные полеты на реальных самолетах. Тренажеры же могут использоваться в первую очередь для изучения устройства того или иного самолета, расположения и функционирования его элементов управления.

С конца 2015 года Корпус морской пехоты США использует технологию дополненной реальности для подготовки бойцов. Новая система получила название AITT (Augmented Immersive Team Trainer, иммерсивный командный тренажер с дополненной реальностью). Ее можно использовать для обучения бойцов вызову поддержки с воздуха или запросу на артиллерийскую подготовку по позициям противника.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/16/virtual

----------


## OKA

"Командование авиационных систем ВМС США объявило о намерении оснастить перспективные морские беспилотные летательные аппараты MQ-4C Triton системами предупреждения столкновений в воздухе. Как сообщает Flightglobal, разработкой такой системы для беспилотника и ее установкой будет заниматься американская компания Northrop Grumman.

Беспилотники Triton способны выполнять длительные автономные разведывательные полеты. В таких полетах операторы аппаратов не всегда могут получать точную информацию об окружающей воздушной обстановке, а значит существует риск столкновения беспилотника с другими летательными аппаратами.

Проект новой системы предупреждения столкновений летательных аппаратов для беспилотников Triton получил обозначение ACAS Xu. Как ожидается, она будет основана на системе TCAS II, используемой с начала 2000-х годов на гражданских самолетах.

Такая система обнаруживает в воздухе другие самолеты, оснащенные TCAS, рассчитывает их пространственное положение и выдает пилотам рекомендации по изменению текущей траектории полета таким образом, чтобы избежать столкновения. Эта же система при обнаружении на курсе другого самолета рассчитывает и дает пилоту информацию о времени до предполагаемого столкновения.

MQ-4C Triton разрабатывается Northrop Grumman на базе стратегического аппарата RQ-4 Global Hawk. ВМС США намерены в общей сложности принять на вооружение 70 MQ-4C, которые будут использоваться для патрулирования территориальных вод США. Предполагается, что Triton будут, помимо прочего, выдавать патрульным самолетам P-8A Poseidon целеуказание на обнаруженные морские объекты.

Triton будут выполнять полеты на скорости в 575 километров в час и вести наблюдение за морской поверхностью с высоты 15,2 тысячи метров на протяжении по меньшей мере 28 часов. Несмотря на то, что большая часть полета MQ-4C будет проходить выше эшелонов гражданской авиации, аппараты будут периодически снижаться, чтобы детальнее изучить какой-либо обнаруженный объект.

Начать штатную эксплуатацию беспилотников Triton американские военные намерены в текущем году. До установки системы ACAS Xu беспилотники будут оборудованы радаром DRR, с помощью которого смогут обнаруживать другие летательные аппараты в воздухе во время снижения или набора высоты.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/18/triton


"Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) США провело испытания новой технологии, позволяющей объединять несколько беспилотных летательных аппаратов в группы, а затем управлять этими группами. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в испытании использовались беспилотники RQ-23 Tigershark. Проведенные проверки признаны успешными.

Сегодня разные разработчики занимаются созданием систем, позволяющих объединять беспилотные аппараты в группы. Считается, что это упростит управление множеством аппаратов одновременно, а также позволит решать довольно сложные задачи. Например, всего один оператор с помощью группы дронов сможет взять под полное наблюдение отдельное здание в городе.

DARPA проводила испытания системы объединения беспилотников в группы, разработанной компаниями Lockheed Martin и Raytheon. Их система представляет собой вычислительный блок с открытой архитектурой, который можно установить практически на любой тип беспилотников. Благодаря такому блоку разрозненные аппараты могут объединяться в группы, распределять между собой задачи и выбирать лидера.

Сам блок работает под управлением программного обеспечения с открытой архитектурой, разрабатываемой в рамках проекта CODE (Collaborative Operations in Denied Environment, совместные операции в закрытых зонах). Такое программное обеспечение призвано облегчать управление группами беспилотников в зонах, находящихся под частичным или полным контролем противника.

Конечной целью программы является создание системы, позволяющей управлять большими группами беспилотников с помощью жестов. В системе должно быть заложено большое количество алгоритмов действий в ответ на управляющие жесты операторов.

Проект CODE является частью еще более масштабной программы по разработке системы объединения воздушных и наземных роботов в группу, которой мог бы управлять всего один оператор. При этом группа роботов была бы обучена более чем ста вариантам тактических действий и использовала бы их на свое усмотрение после получение команды оператора на выполнение той или иной задачи.

Эта программа получила название OFFSET (OFFensive Swarm-Enabled Tactics, наступательная тактика для стай). Проект предусматривает и создание программного обеспечения, с помощью которого можно будет программировать новые тактические действия роботов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/15/grouping

----------


## Let_nab

На днях попалось на глаза на официальном сайте от ВВС США...
Напомнило мой первый класс, когда за каждую пятёрку в 12-ти листовой тетради школьнику прикрепляли на обложку этой его тетради - пятиконечную красную звёздочку.

АвиаБаза ВВС США на Аляске - Elemendorf-Richardson. Все стенки завешены красными звёздочками! 
Это все случаи - когда пилот этой авиабазы увидел русского!!! О как! Увидел русского - звёздочку с датой и твоим ником на стену! 
Вот она - политработа у них поставлена. Наши замполиты по такому случаю, когда натовца увидели - даже молнию не выпускали. Ну, разве что когда собьют супостата-нарушителя - Боевой листок на стену и недельку провесит и забыли.  А тут - вся стена и на вечно - только за то, что увидел и рядом пролетел!
Не знаю, наши попы сейчас вряд ли кадилом по этому поводу помашут или крестик где-нибудь поставят.

Значит - красная звёздочка - это наш, русский! Вот голова орла - это любой другой самолёт. И это не старые добрые советские времена, все даты свежие.

----------


## Avia M

> Увидел русского - звёздочку с датой и твоим ником на стену! Вот она - политработа у них поставлена.


По моему, это не политработа, а ахинея (помягше). Интересно, стен хватает?  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> .. Интересно, стен хватает?


Много фото про Аляску здесь :

https://twitter.com/usairforce

Подобного не замечено))

----------


## Let_nab

> Много фото про Аляску здесь :
> 
> https://twitter.com/usairforce
> 
> Подобного не замечено))


Ну, если ограничено смотреть - то и не заметно. Надо шире рассматривать!  

Весь зал - по кругу - как говорит дефка в камуфле - "с 90-х годков" счёт ведут....

Вот тут на видео на 1.09 минутке... 




ИМХО.. Таки да, в 90-х начали когда редкость была, а сейчас того и гляди на потолок придётся..., и на пол и по коридорам - одни Красные Звёзды, что из окон начнут прыгать и по ночам одни красные звёзды мерещатся...

----------


## OKA

"На проектирование и научно-исследовательские работы нужны деньги, которых в бюджете ВВС просто нет.

Комиссия Конгресса США по вопросам военно-промышленного комплекса продолжает проверять правильность расхода средств, выделяемых на крупные проекты. Выяснилось, что для разработки нового стелс-бомбардировщика В-21 в бюджете просто не останется денег.

Сообщается, что выигравшая тендер в 2015 году компания Northrop Grumman отказалась проводить НИР и ОКР за собственный счёт. Потребность в новых бомбардировщиках, которые должны заменить самолёты В-2 (ценой по $2 млрд за единицу), оценивается в 100 машин.

Эксперты отмечают, что примерно такое же количество самолётов военные закладывали при проектировании бомбардировщика В-2, однако стоимость малозаметного самолёта возросла сначала в пять, а затем и в десять раз, составив $2 млрд за один самолёт без учёта обслуживания и эксплуатации.

Американские эксперты считают, что ради создания самолёта в рамках программы LRS-B американским военным придётся пожертвовать другими крупными проектами, а также сократить значительную часть личного состава."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BC...ardirovshchika





> ...ИМХО.. Таки да, в 90-х начали когда редкость была, а сейчас того и гляди на потолок придётся..., и на пол и по коридорам - одни Красные Звёзды, что из окон начнут прыгать и по ночам одни красные звёзды мерещатся...


Всё будет хорошо  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Надо шире рассматривать!


19 января 2018 г. Истребители ВВС Сил самообороны Японии были подняты навстречу приблизившемуся к воздушному пространству страны российскому разведывательному самолету Су-24, сообщает РБК со ссылкой на Штаб Сил самообороны Японии.

Интересно, каким образом у японцев поставлена политработа?... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> 19 января 2018 г. Истребители ВВС Сил самообороны Японии были подняты навстречу приблизившемуся к воздушному пространству страны российскому разведывательному самолету Су-24, сообщает РБК со ссылкой на Штаб Сил самообороны Японии.
> 
> Интересно, каким образом у японцев поставлена политработа?...


Наверное пропаганда милитаризма, через страшно красивые анимэ, берёт верх, над здравым смыслом))




Насмотрелись отличнейшего, моднейшего , например :

Porco Rosso (1992) - IMDb

И напринимавшись сакэ, позабыли, про Формозу-то))

ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Полынин Ф.П. Боевые маршруты

https://topwar.ru/37635-kak-sovetski...u-yaponii.html

Всеръез  стали воспринимать ВВС РККА после налёта, в составе китайских ВВС, на Формозу ))

Кста, в упомянутом анимэ детишки думали, что пираты-типо круто... А зря...

----------


## OKA

"RQ-4 Global Hawk перешел на ежедневный режим разведполетов над Украиной, Донбассом и Черным морем "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1532861.html

----------


## OKA

"ВВС США завершили разработку комплектов модернизации для своих крупнейших неатомных авиационных бомб — многотонных противобункерных боеприпасов GBU-57 MOP, предназначенных для уничтожения укрепленных подземных объектов. Как сообщает Defense News, в ближайшее время все комплекты будут установлены на бомбы.

Разработка бомб GBU-57 велась американским авиастроительным концерном Boeing с 2007 года. В начале 2012 года министерство обороны США объявило, что возможностей GBU-57 может быть не достаточно для поражения подземных укрепленных объектов в Иране и Северной Корее, и заказало у Boeing доработку боеприпаса.

В 2013 году на бомбы были установлены стабилизаторы улучшенной конструкции и второй взрыватель, позволяющий боеприпасу уходить на большую глубину перед подрывом. Это должно увеличить шансы на поражение подземных бункеров противника.

Разработка новых комплектов модернизации для GBU-57, завершившаяся в начале текущего года, была заказана в 2015 году. Подробности об этой модернизации не уточняются. Предположительно, разработчики дорабатывали взрыватели для авиационных бомб.

Длина GBU-57 составляет около шести метров, а масса — 13,6 тонны. Масса боевой части этой бомбы составляет 2,5 тонны. Первая версия боеприпаса, как утверждалось, прежде, чем взорваться, могла после падения заглубляться почти на 61 метр.

Единственными самолетами на вооружении ВВС США, пригодными для перевозки GBU-57, являются бомбардировщики B-2 Spirit. Первые испытания боеприпаса проводились на бомбардировщиках B-52 Stratofortress, однако включать GBU-57 в номенклатуру их вооружений не стали. Одной из причин стала необходимость дорогостоящей переделки бомбовых «каруселей» во внутренних отсеках самолетов.

В апреле прошлого года ВВС США сбросили свою самую мощную авиационную бомбу GBU-43/B на тоннели «Исламского государства» (организация признана террористической и запрещена в России) в Афганистане. Это было первое в истории боевое применение боеприпаса, также известного, как «мать всех бомб» (Mother Of All Bombs; так неверно расшифровывается название боеприпаса — MOAB, Massive Ordnance Air Blast).

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/01/26/mop

----------


## OKA

"Стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135W во вторник совершил очередной длительный полет вблизи границ Калининградской области, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, разведчик с бортовым номером 62-4134 и позывным AURIS30, вылетевший с авиабазы Милденхолл в Великобритании, в течение нескольких часов курсировал вблизи российских границ на юге Балтики, совершая его в воздушном пространстве Польши.
       Тем временем, над международными водами Балтийского моря вблизи Калининградской области во вторник был также зафиксирован полет патрульного противолодочного самолета (морского разведчика) ВМС США P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 168432 и позывным LA301, который также поднимался с британской авиабазы Милденхолл.
       На минувшей неделе (24, 25 и 26 января) этот самолет также проводил оперативную разведку вблизи морских и сухопутных границ Калининградской области. Всего с начала года было совершено не менее 10 подлетов американских разведчиков к границам Калининградской области, а также двух к Ленинградской и Псковской областей со стороны Эстонии и Латвии.
       Кроме того, в середине января у границ Калининградской и Ленинградской областей совершили серию тренировочных полетов переброшенные в Великобританию стратегические бомбардировщики ВВС США B-52H, способные нести ядерное оружие. Они осуществляли полеты в воздушном пространстве Литвы и Эстонии и проводили учебное бомбометание на местных полигонах.
       В последнее время растет также количество разведывательных полетов американских военных самолетов вблизи морских границ России на Черном море. В частности, как сообщалось, в понедельник самолет радиоэлектронной разведки большого радиуса действия ВМС США EP-3E Aries II совершил длительный разведывательный полет у побережья Крыма. В какие-то моменты он приближался к Севастополю на расстояние около 30 км.
       По сообщению Минобороны РФ, 29 января около полудня дежурными средствами контроля воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами Черного моря была обнаружена неопознанная воздушная цель, приближавшаяся к границе воздушного пространства РФ.
       "На перехват цели из состава дежурных сил ПВО был поднят истребитель Су-27, который приблизился к воздушному судну на безопасное расстояние и идентифицировал его как самолет радиоэлектронной разведки ЕР-3Е "Aries II" ВМС США", - заявили в Минобороны РФ."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=472464

----------


## OKA

"Военно-воздушные силы США подошли к финалу программы Light Attack, также известной как OA-X. Вчера, 3 февраля, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что американское военное командование назвало двух финалистов тендера, в рамках которого армия получит новые лёгкие ударные самолёты.

По словам Хизер Уилсон, пресс-секретаря ВВС США, для финального этапа тестирования выбраны самолёты A-29 Super Tucano и AT-6 Wolverine. Таким образом, самолёты Textron Scorpion и Air Tractor AT-802L Longsword выбыли из соревнований. Финальный этап испытаний A-29 Super Tucano и AT-6 Wolverine пройдёт в период с мая по июль на базе ВВС Дэвис-Монтен (штат Аризона).


Лёгкие штурмовики Embraer A-29 Super Tucano и AT-6 Wolverine. defensenews.com 

На сегодняшний день ВВС США располагают лишь одним самолётом непосредственной поддержки пехоты на поле боя — A-10 Thunderbolt. Этим самолётам уже неоднократно продлевали срок боевой службы, и часть из них останется в составе ВВС США до 2022 года. Поскольку равноценной замены хорошо бронированному и отлично вооружённому штурмовику A-10 разработано не было, вместо него Минобороны США планирует принять на вооружение лёгкий ударный самолёт.
Super Tucano — лёгкий турбовинтовой штурмовик, выпускающийся бразильской компанией Embraer (первый прототип поднялся в воздух в 1999 году). Изначально Super Tucano проектировался как учебный самолёт, но впоследствии был доработан и стал боевым.


Лёгкий штурмовик Embraer A-29 Super Tucano. embraer.com

AT-6 Wolverine является продолжением линейки лёгких штурмовиков, в которую уже входят модели T-6A и T-6B. АТ-6 разработан американской компанией Hawker Beechcraft в рамках программы LAS (Light Air Support) на базе учебно-тренировочного самолёта Texan II.


Лёгкий штурмовик AT-6 Wolverine. businessinsider.com 

ВВС США заявляют, что новый самолёт позволит эффективно и при минимальных затратах использовать авиацию в конфликтах с низкой интенсивностью. Если час полёта истребителя F-35 оценивается в $42 000, то для лёгких штурмовиков эта сумма составит менее $3000."

«Тукан» против «Росомахи» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru



"ВВС США исключили перспективный бюджетный реактивный штурмовик Scorpion, разрабатываемый американской компанией Textron AirLand, из второго этапа испытаний самолетов такого класса. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в программе испытаний военные оставили два турбовинтовых самолета, один из которых по итогам проверок может быть закуплен на замену устаревшим штурмовикам A-10 Thunderbolt II.

После глобального финансово-экономического кризиса 2008 года многие страны мира приостановили программы модернизации вооруженных сил и сократили военные расходы. Новый штурмовой самолет Scorpion разрабатывается именно в качестве бюджетной, но полноценной замены обычных штурмовиков.

Американские ВВС планируют полностью списать штурмовые самолеты A-10 в 2022 году. Их должны заменить многофункциональные истребители F-35 Lightning II. В 2015 году командование ВВС США заявило, что замена специализированного самолета многофункциональным значительно ухудшит эффективность огневой поддержки с воздуха. При этом военные решили оценить возможность закупки недорогих штурмовиков.

Для оценки ВВС США в 2017 году и запустили программу испытаний легких штурмовых самолетов. Причина, по которой Scorpion был исключен из испытаний, пока не раскрывается. В дальнейших испытаниях будут участвовать AT-6B Wolverine американской компании Textron (Textron Airland — совместное предприятие этой компании и фирмы AirLand) и A-29 Super Tucano бразильской Embraer.

Как ожидается, второй и завершающий этап испытаний пройдет на авиабазе «Дэвис-Монтэн» в Аризоне в мае-июле 2018 года. Изначально планировалось, что на втором этапе военные оценят эффективность самолетов в условиях, приближенных к боевым. Однако позднее было принято решение, что во втором этапе ВВС США будут оценивать работу бортовых систем самолетов и простоту их обслуживания.

Scorpion является самолетом двойного назначения — он может использоваться для нанесения ударов по наземным целям или для подготовки пилотов. Длина двухместного штурмовика, совершившего первый полет в декабре 2013 года, составляет 13,3 метра, а размах крыла — 14,4 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 9,6 тонны.

Штурмовик может развивать скорость до 833 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 4,4 тысячи километров. Scorpion будет оснащен шестью точками подвески для ракет и бомб общей массой до 2,8 тонны. Как ожидается, первый полет серийного образца самолета состоится в ближайшие несколько месяцев.

Для сравнения, турбовинтовой AT-6B имеет максимальную взлетную массу 2,9 тонны при длине 10,2 метра и таком же размахе крыла. Эта машина может выполнять полеты на скорости до 515 километров в час на расстояние до 1,7 тысячи километров. Самолет оснащен шесть точками подвески для вооружения.

В свою очередь A-29, обозначаемый Embraer как EMB-314, имеет в длину 10,5 метра и размах крыла 11,1 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 5,2 тонны. Штурмовик может развивать скорость до 590 километров в час, а его дальность полета составляет 1,3 тысячи километров. Самолет вооружен двумя пулеметами калибра 12,7 миллиметра и оснащен пятью точками подвески для ракет и бомб.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/03/scorpion

Боливар был тощим, и двоих не вынес))

----------


## OKA

"Управление программы разработки истребителей семейства F-35 Lightning II решило существенно ускорить создание и установку на боевые самолеты этого типа новой системы автоматического уклонения от столкновения с землей (Auto-GCAS). Как сообщает Defence Talk, поводом для этого стала высокая эффективность системы, устанавливаемой в настоящее время на истребители F-16 Fighting Falcon. С 2014 года, когда система была разработана и установлена на первые F-16, Auto-GCAS спасла жизни семи пилотов на шести истребителях.

Случаи потери сознания летчиками в боевой авиации встречаются не очень редко, и порой они заканчиваются гибелью летчиков. Как правило, потеря сознания происходит при обмороке при перегрузках. Такое состояние вызывается временным нарушением нормального кровотока и снабжения мозга кислородом при резком маневрировании с большими перегрузками. Кроме того, при маневрировании летчик может потерять ориентацию и не суметь правильно определить пространственное положение самолета по приборам.

По данным ВВС США, ежегодно фиксируется в среднем два-три случая вертиго, потери сознания или ориентации. В большинстве случаев такие эпизоды заканчиваются благополучно — летчик успевает прийти в себя и выровнять машину. Для того, чтобы снизить вероятность гибели летчика из-за потери сознания, была разработана система Auto-GCAS. Во время полета она постоянно отслеживает высоту и направление полета боевого самолета, а также обрабатывает данные с его систем управления.

Если система определяет, что траектория полета истребителя пересекается с поверхностью земли, летчик не реагирует на оповещения о возможном столкновении и не предпринимает никаких действий для изменения траектории полета, она автоматически перехватывает управление. Для уклонения от столкновения с землей Auto-GCAS уводит самолет вверх и немного вправо с максимальной перегрузкой до 5g. После того, как самолет уйдет на безопасную высоту система выровняет полет и отключится.

Изначально разработку системы Auto-GCAS для истребителей F-35 планировалось завершить к 2024 году. Столь долгий срок на разработку системы объясняется тем, что военные посчитали ее роль в полетах боевой авиации второстепенной по сравнению с доводкой универсальных систем связи (для обмена информацией с устаревшими и новыми самолетами) и программного обеспечения истребителя. Теперь же руководство программы F-35 решило максимально ускорить разработку Auto-GCAS для F-35. Новые сроки начала установки системы на боевые самолеты пока не раскрываются.

В настоящее время для ВВС США ведется разработка усовершенствованной автоматической системы активной безопасности для истребителей — ICAS (Integrated Collision Avoidance System, интегрированная система уклонения от столкновений). Помимо выполнения функции Auto-GCAS новая система будет следить и за воздушной обстановкой. В случае, если она определит, что истребитель может столкнуться с другим самолетом, она автоматически уведет его с пересекающейся траектории. Испытания системы уже начались.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/03/autogcas

----------


## OKA

"«Борьба за гиперзвук» — похожие заголовки можно встретить в самых разных мировых СМИ. Часто упоминают о российской гиперзвуковой ракете «Циркон» или американской X-51, уже ставшей знаменитой. Действительно, сейчас мощнейшие корпорации ОПК борются за право быть представленными в этом направлении. Очередным подтверждением этому стала недавняя презентация перспективного гиперзвукового летательного аппарата. Boeing продемонстрировала модель крупного БПЛА, способного в теории как проводить разведку, так и поражать цели на земле.

Сейчас стали известны некоторые детали разработки: о них со ссылкой на издание Aviation Week сообщает Popular Mechanics. Издание отмечает, что на летальном аппарате применили конфигурацию waverider: это означает, что образующиеся при гиперзвуковом полете ударные волны будут использоваться для уменьшения сопротивления и увеличения подъемной силы. Согласно представленным сведениям, проект может иметь обозначение Valkyrie II — вероятно, по аналогии с проектом американского стратегического бомбардировщика North American XB-70 Valkyrie. Последний известен тем, что мог развивать скорость до 3187 км/ч. При этом он обладал свойственными «стратегам» большим радиусом действия и солидной боевой нагрузкой.

 
Концепт гиперзвукового боевого самолета от компании Boeing / ©popularmechanics

Также говорится, что корпорация Boeing еще не получила «зеленый свет» на разработку нового БПЛА. В случае решения ряда трудностей, возникающих на первых этапах проектирования, возможно появление однодвигательной модели, размер которой можно будет сравнить с размером истребителя F-16. Затем можно ожидать появления полноразмерного прототипа, сопоставимого с SR-71 Blackbird, — знаменитым стратегическим разведчиком.

Отмечается, что окончательный облик БПЛА еще не определен. Хорошо заметная на изображениях Valkyrie II выпуклость в передней части фюзеляжа, вероятно, будет убрана на более поздних моделях летательного аппарата.

Напомним, разработкой гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов занимаются не только на Западе и в РФ, но и в Китае. Инженеры Поднебесной, кроме прочего, работают над пассажирским гиперзвуковым самолетом, построенным по схеме «биплан». Предполагается, что машина получит маленькое верхнее крыло и относительно большое нижнее. Такой подход призван снизить потребление топлива. "

https://naked-science.ru/article/sci...sti-razrabotki

----------


## OKA

"Американский перспективный конвертоплан V-280 Valor, разрабатываемый компанией Bell Helicopter, во время летных испытаний в начале февраля текущего года впервые совершил горизонтальный полет на скорости около 130 километров в час. Как сообщает Defense News, состоявшиеся проверки были признаны успешными.

V-280 разрабатывается в рамках тендера FVL в качестве нового армейского транспортного летательного аппарата, предназначенного для быстрой переброски бойцов и грузов на большие расстояния. Согласно требованиям военных, такой аппарат должен быть способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку. В тендере также участвует консорциум Sikorsky/Boeing, создающий скоростной вертолет SB>1 Defiant.

Первый наземный запуск двигателей конвертоплана V-280 состоялся в октябре 2017 года. Во время этих испытаний машина была надежно пристегнута к платформе на земле. Это было сделано на случай возможного сбоя в управлении, при котором аппарат мог бы взлететь. 18 декабря прошлого года новый конвертоплан совершил первый полет.

Во время горизонтального полета, в ходе которого аппарат смог развить скорость в 130 километров в час, высота полета аппарата составила около 300 метров. После горизонтального полета Valor снизился до высоты, на которой проявляется эффект близости земли, и в режиме висения совершил полный горизонтальный оборот. При этом аппарат подвергался порывам ветра до 7,7 метра в секунду.

В общей сложности к настоящему времени V-280 во время испытаний провел в воздухе 8,2 часа и 28 часов — в режиме висения со страховочными тросами.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. Ожидается, что этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров.

США сегодня пока являются единственной страной, имеющей на вооружении конвертопланы — V-22 Osprey, разработанные и производящиеся консорциумом Bell/Boeing. В июле 2015 года пять конвертопланов Osprey приобрела Япония. Военным этой страны такие аппараты понравились из-за маневренности, скорости и нетребовательности к взлетно-посадочным площадкам.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/07/v280

----------


## OKA

"Американские самолет-разведчик EP-3 Aries и стратегический беспилотник RQ-4A Global Hawk накануне провели разведывательные полеты у российских границ, свидетельствуют данные мониторингового ресурса CivMilAir, отслеживающего перемещение военной авиации.

https://twitter.com/CivMilAir


Разведчик с бортовым номером 157326, вылетевший с авиабазы на острове Крит, совершил многочасовой полет у побережья Крымского полуострова и Краснодарского края.


Разведывательный дрон с бортовым номером 10-2043, в свою очередь, вылетел с авиабазы на острове Сицилия и также курсировал вдоль берегов Крыма и Кубани.

С начала года американские военные самолеты много раз замечали у российских границ. Минобороны России призвало США отказаться от подобных полетов, однако Пентагон ответил отказом."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180227/1515334787.html

Обычное дело. Можно "выразить озабоченность"))

----------


## Let_nab

> "Американские самолет-разведчик EP-3 Aries и стратегический беспилотник RQ-4A Global Hawk накануне провели разведывательные полеты у российских границ, свидетельствуют данные мониторингового ресурса CivMilAir, отслеживающего перемещение военной авиации.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CivMilAir
> 
> 
> Разведчик с бортовым номером 157326, вылетевший с авиабазы на острове Крит, совершил многочасовой полет у побережья Крымского полуострова и Краснодарского края.
> 
> 
> Разведывательный дрон с бортовым номером 10-2043, в свою очередь, вылетел с авиабазы на острове Сицилия и также курсировал вдоль берегов Крыма и Кубани.
> ...


*
Российская авиация кошмарила корабли США в Черном море*  

-  Российская авиация кошмарила корабли США в Черном море | ПолитНавигатор

Сразу несколько российских истребителей и бомбардировщиков были подняты в воздух для сопровождения зашедших на днях в Черное море двух кораблей ВМС США — эсминца Ross, оснащенного системой ПРО Aegis и крылатыми ракетами Tomahawk, а также эскадренного миноносца Carney.

Об этом «ПолитНавигатору» рассказали источники в силовых структурах Крыма. 

Экс-глава разведки Черноморского флота Владимир Соловьев рассказал, что появление кораблей американских «партнеров» никогда не остается незамеченным — РЛС работают на полную мощность, а в воздух поднимается боевая авиация.                                                                                                                            

«Всякий раз, когда заходят американские или другие корабли, происходят взаимные учения. Те ищут наши системы обнаружения, системы ПВО, а наши самолеты и береговые радиолокационные станции отрабатывают задачи по поиску противника. В случае его обнаружения отрабатывают отбросы атаки, заходы на противника, подлеты, изучают реакцию корабельных радиолокационных станций на действия авиации и береговых объектов. Все это взаимные учения.                                                                                           

Угроза, конечно, есть. Когда военные находятся там, где они не должны присутствовать, возникает вопрос — зачем и почему? Первое мнение, что это представляет угрозу. Они считают, что, тем самым, проводят обучение своего личного состава.                                                                                                                                  

Тут район плавания нужно изучать — это район предстоящих боевых действий, наверное, будет, поэтому нужно изучить его в метеорологическом, акустическом плане. Это не просто прогулка вдоль территориальных вод, а большая кропотливая работа. Командование всегда серьезно относится к таким действиям, составляются специальные планы и действуют в соответствии с ними», — заявил Соловьев «ПолитНавигатору».                                                                                                                                                        

С ним согласен и военный эксперт, главный редактор журнала «Национальная оборона» Игорь Коротченко. По его словам, сопровождение представителей американских ВМС — это демонстрация того, что все их передвижение находится под контролем российской армии.                                                                                     

«Присутствие американских боевых кораблей, оснащенных, в том числе, и ударным оружием, в частности, крылатыми ракетами Tomahawk, безусловно, представляет угрозу. Они могут быть оснащены как обычными, так и ядерными боеголовками. Разумеется, это опасно, именно поэтому российские средства авиационной, электронной разведки отслеживали и контролировали нахождение американских эсминцев в Черном море. Таким образом, чтобы вся их деятельность находилась под круглосуточным контролем…                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Это нормальная практика — быть готовыми к быстрому, решительному парированию любых реальных угроз, которые эти корабли представляли. Она отрабатывается, любые американские корабли, которые появляются вблизи берегов России, любые стратегические самолеты воздушной разведки, другая авиация, совершающая полеты, — все это отслеживается и контролируется. Это демонстрация американским военным кораблям, что они находятся возле российских берегов», — добавил Коротченко в беседе с «ПолитНавигатором».                                                                                                                                                        

Напомним, в апреле 2014-го года при заходе в Черное море эсминца ВМС США Donald Cook российский бомбардировщик Су-24 несколько раз облетел корабль и произвел имитацию атаки. Впоследствии в СМИ появилась информация, что после инцидента 27 членов экипажа подали рапорты об отставке.

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные оценили в $20 млн ущерб, нанесенный базе ВВС США Оффут (штат Небраска) в результате торнадо, при котором были повреждены два самолета E-4B. Об этом сообщило в субботу агентство Associated Press.

Удар стихии обрушился на военный объект в июне 2017 года, однако оценки по поводу нанесенного урона ВВС США раскрыли только сейчас. Как уточнили представители ВВС, в общей сложности на базе Оффут были повреждены 32 здания, окончательно отремонтировать до наступления зимы успели только 12 из них. Нанесенный постройкам ущерб составил порядка $9,4 млн, при этом, работы на $5 млн еще не завершены.

В общей сложности поломки имелись у 10 военных самолетов. В их числе два E-4B, производства Boeing, а также несколько предназначенных для разведки Boeing RC-135. Ремонт всех машин обошелся более чем в $10 млн.

При этом, по сведениям газеты Omaha World-Herald, дороже всего обошлась починка двух E-4B - в $8,3 млн, на это потребовалось около 11 недель. Больше всего у них были повреждены крылья и хвостовое оперение. Для ремонта компания Boeing прислала на базу группу специалистов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В США оценили в $20 млн ущерб от торнадо, повредившего «самолеты судного дня» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"ВВС США сокращают число журналистских аккредитаций, ограничивают количество интервью и визитов сотрудников СМИ на военно-воздушные базы. К тому же всем офицерам ВВС, отвечающим за связи с общественностью, придется пройти переподготовку для "лучшего осознания" границ дозволенного в общении с журналистами. Об этом сообщила во вторник газета Defense News.

Все эти меры, как разъяснили изданию источники, принимаются в целях обеспечения "операционной безопасности", однако как представители СМИ, так и некоторые американские законодатели усмотрели в этом завуалированную попытку командования ВВС максимально ограничить для общественности доступ к информации о происходящем в военно-воздушном флоте страны, отмечает издание.

Согласно директиве командования ВВС от 1 марта, попавшей в распоряжение Defense News, всем сотрудникам по связям с общественностью и офицерам, включая командиров авиационного крыла, надлежит пройти новый курс подготовки для овладения навыками того, как не допускать утечек конфиденциальной информации. К дальнейшему общению с прессой, как пишет газета, они будут допускаться лишь после прохождения такой переподготовки. А для недопущения нежелательных контактов с репортерами в ВВС даже рассматривается возможность введения полного запрета на общение военнослужащих с прессой на период в 120 дней, сообщила газета.
Рост "информационной бюрократии"

По ее данным, это уже третья за последние полтора года директива, представленная в Министерстве обороны США с целью ограничения несанкционированных "общественных контактов" военнослужащих. Такие меры, сетует Defense News, способствуют росту "информационной бюрократии, при которой публикация даже самых безобидных заметок, представляющих общественный интерес, требует одобрения на уровне четырехзвездных генералов".

Соответствующая "переподготовка" личного состава военно-воздушных сил, как сообщил газете бригадный генерал Эд Томас, возглавляющий в ВВС службу общественных связей, может быть завершена "в течение предстоящих недель". "В нынешних сложных информационных условиях, характеризующихся конкуренцией между великими державами, мы и далее будем обеспечивать максимально возможную прозрачность наших действий, обеспечивая при этом сохранность конфиденциальной информации, касающейся наших операций и возможностей", - сказал он. Генерал утверждал, что все это делается в интересах общественности, которая должна это понять и должным образом оценить.

Однако конгрессмен Майкл Галлахер (демократ, от штата Висконсин) расценил эту "переподготовку" в ВВС как еще одно проявление наметившейся в Министерстве обороны США тенденции к большей закрытости этого ведомства. "Я полностью поддерживаю нацеленность национальной оборонной стратегии на конкуренцию между великими державами, - заявил он газете. - Но именно из-за усиления вызовов, стоящих перед нами, транспарентность приобретает как никогда важное значение. Я опасаюсь того, что, отказавшись от обсуждения проблем, мы только лишим общественность возможности участия в их решении"

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: ВВС США решили свести к минимуму общение с прессой - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Что-то не слышно было раньше про "открытость в общении" с прессой или "общественностью" амерских летунов))

Придётся им "курсы Псаки" проходить)) Молчать или учиться нести бред))

----------


## Let_nab

*Самолеты США и командования НАТО провели серию разведывательных полетов у границ РФ* 

Два летательных аппарата ВВС США, а также самолеты Великобритании и командования НАТО провели многочасовые полеты у границ РФ в Балтийском регионе, у побережья Черного моря, а также вблизи российских областей в Донбассе, передает Интерфакс со ссылкой на зарубежные ресурсы, отслеживающие полеты военной авиации.

По данным ресурсов, «стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135W с бортовым номером 62-4134 и позывным LIMB59, вылетевший с авиабазы Милденхолл в Великобритании, днем совершил пролет вдоль южной границы Калининградской области в небе над Польшей, а затем, перелетев в Эстонию, курсировал вдоль западных районов Ленинградской и Псковской областей».
Вслед за ним в воздушном пространстве Эстонии появился «натовский самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления E-3A Sentry AWACS с бортовым номером LX-N90458 и позывным NATO06, который поднялся с авиабазы альянса в Гайленкирхен в Германии». Самолет курсировал к северу от эстонского города Тарту и к западу от российской границы.
Разведку к югу от Калининградской области, выполняя круговой полет в небе над северо-восточной Польшей, вел самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления британских Королевских ВВС E-3A Sentry AWACS с бортовым номером ZH106 и позывным NATO31.

Кроме того, «стратегический беспилотник ВВС США RQ-4B Global Hawk с бортовым номером 05-2024, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия, во вторник днем около 14:00 мск совершил подлет к российским берегам на Черном море», говорится в сообщении.
Согласно информации, «в течение нескольких часов он совершил не менее шести пролетов с запада на восток по линии от самой западной оконечности Крыма вдоль его юго-западного и южного побережья, а также побережья Краснодарского края вплоть до Сочи».
Ранее во вторник тот же БЛА провел очередную разведку в Донбассе, в ходе которой несколько раз подлетал на расстояние около 40 км к граничащим с Луганской областью Украины районам Белгородской, Воронежской и Ростовской областей РФ.

В конце января в министерстве обороны сообщили, что Су-24 перехватили над Черным морем самолет американских ВМС. Представитель Комитета начальников штабов вооруженных сил США, генерал-лейтенант Кеннет Маккензи назвал перехват небезопасным и непрофессиональным.
Он также сообщил, что Пентагон не собирается отказываться от полетов у берегов России.
 "Мы летаем над Черным морем, а Черное море — это международное воздушное пространство. У нас есть право летать там, и эти полеты будут продолжены", — рассказал Маккензи.

В Минобороны, в свою очередь, отметили, что российские истребители действовали без нарушений, строго в соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства. По словам военных, маневры российского самолета в отношении американского EP-3 Aries были "стандартными, абсолютно законными и совершенно безопасными".

----------


## KAV

> В конце января в министерстве обороны сообщили, что Су-24 перехватили над Черным морем самолет американских ВМС.


Су-24?????
Бомбер стали использовать как перехватчик?
Явно автор статьи скорее всего допустил ошибку и на месте бомбера был иной летательный аппарат.

----------


## OKA

"Консорциум американских компаний Sikorsky и Boeing приступил к наземным испытаниям бортового оборудования, узлов и агрегатов перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Как пишет Defense News, параллельно завершается сборка первого летного образца вертолета, который, как ожидается, совершит первый полет в конце лета 2018 года.


SB>1 Sikorsky

SB>1 будет предложен на тендер JMR Армии США и, если победит в нем, заменит устаревающие ударные вертолеты AH-64 Apache, многоцелевые UH-60 Black Hawk, транспортные CH-47 Chinook и разведывательные OH-58 Kiowa. Вторым участником тендера JMR станет конвертоплан V-280 Valor, разработкой которого занимается компания Bell Helicopter.

К настоящему времени программу испытаний уже прошло программное обеспечение перспективного вертолета SB>1, двигатель, трансмиссия, гидравлическая и топливная системы. Все эти системы и узлы испытывались по отдельности. Теперь они будут проверены на наземном стенде, а затем на летном прототипе.

Как ожидается, масса SB>1 составит 13,6 тонны. Вертолет сможет развивать скорость до 250 узлов (463 километра в час) и перевозить 12 человек десанта в полной выкладке. При проектировании Defiant используются технологии, полученные при разработке демонстратора технологий скоростного вертолета-разведчика S-97 Raider. Этот аппарат совершил первый полет в конце мая 2015 года.

Новый вертолет будет построен по соосной схеме с толкающим винтом в хвостовой части. Кабина пилотов будет рассчитана на двух человек с посадкой бок о бок.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. В декабре прошлого года аппарат совершил первый полет. Ожидается, что новый конвертоплан сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/15/defiant


Нашим в эту порнуху с "конвертами" и "суперами" точно ввязываться не надо))

А вот этот момент интересен)) : 

"Техники авиабазы ВВС США «Трэвис» в Калифорнии приступили к испытаниям двух промышленных лазеров Clean Laser мощностью 300 и 1000 ватт. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, лазерные установки используются для удаления старой краски и коррозии с наземной аэродромной техники. В случае, если испытания признают успешными, техники с других авиабаз также начнут использовать лазеры для очистки деталей машин.




В настоящее время снятие старой краски и удаление коррозии с металлических элементов в ВВС США производятся с помощью пескоструйных установок и шлифовальных машин. Это оборудование позволяет надежно очищать детали, но имеет несколько серьезных недостатков. В частности, вместе с краской или ржавчиной они удаляют и часть неповрежденного металла.

Кроме того, во время пескоструйной обработки и шлифовки «затираются» следы более серьезных повреждений, например, начинающихся трещин. Эти повреждения впоследствии обнаруживаются с помощью систем неразрушающего контроля. В целом весь процесс очистки и проверки деталей машин занимает значительное время.

В гражданской промышленности лазеры уже несколько лет используются для очистки различных заготовок от коррозии или деталей от краски. В частности, лазерные установки Clean Laser с лазерами разной мощности были представлены одноименной немецкой компанией еще в 2015 году. Эти установки с помощью лазеров сжигают слой краски или ржавчины, не удаляя подлежащий неповрежденный металл.


В вооруженных силах лазерные установки пока не используются. Одной из причин этого, в частности, является дороговизна военного оборудования — при снятии краски лазер, например, может повредить защитную анодировку металла. Испытанием лазерных установок Clean Laser на авиабазе «Трэвис» занимается 60-я эскадрилья технического обслуживания авиационной техники.

В настоящее время лазерные установки используются для очистки деталей систем кондиционирования, гидравлических тележек и электрогенераторов. Кроме того, начаты испытания воздействия чистящих лазеров на некоторые детали самолетов. В частности, проверки проводятся на демонтированной панели стратегического транспортного самолета C-5M Super Galaxy.

По утверждению техников, лазеры существенно упростили работу и уменьшили список элементов персональной защиты, которую необходимо надевать при обработке деталей. Если раньше техникам приходилось надевать защитные очки, респираторы, звукоизолирующие наушники и специальные костюмы, то теперь можно ограничиваться очками, наушниками и перчатками.

В 2016 году техники ВВС Израиля начали использовать ультразвуковое диагностическое оборудование для поиска возможных трещин в конструкции крыльев истребителей F-16C/D Barak. Благодаря новому оборудованию процедура стала занимать в 180 раз меньше времени. Ультразвуковые системы позволяют обследовать самолет всего за четыре часа, вместо одного месяца, как раньше.

После выявления трещин техники при помощи переносного фрезерного станка протачивают концы трещин, чтобы остановить их распространение и снять напряжение металла. Кроме того, на поврежденные места накладываются заплатки. Благодаря такому обследованию и ремонту простой истребителей на земле сведен к минимуму.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/15/laser

----------


## OKA

"ВВС США летом 2018 года начнут испытания нового боевого лазера мощностью 50 киловатт на истребителе F-15 Eagle. Об этом, как сообщает AFP, заявил заместитель помощника министра ВВС США по науке и технологиям Джефф Стэнли. По его словам, сперва новое энергетическое оружие будет проходить наземные проверки, а летные его испытания планируется начать летом 2019 года.

Военные рассматривают лазерные системы, предназначенные как для самозащиты, так и для поражения других самолетов и наземных целей, в качестве вооружения с «неограниченным» боезапасом и очень низкой стоимостью одного выстрела. Разработка лазеров для боевой авиации сегодня ведется в США в рамках проекта SHiELD.

Основное требование к боевому лазеру — эффективная работа при полете на дозвуковой (до 0,75 числа Маха, или 926 километров в час), трансзвуковой (от 0,75 до 1,2 числа Маха) и сверхзвуковой (от 1,2 до пяти чисел Маха) скоростях. Контракт на разработку лазерного генератора был заключен с американской компанией Lockheed Martin осенью прошлого года.

По словам Стэнли, в целом, лазерная установка уже готова, однако разработчикам необходимо решить еще несколько проблем, связанных с уменьшением ее размеров, массы и потребляемой мощности. Новая установка генерирует лазерный луч невидимый для невооруженного глаза. Другие подробности о предстоящих испытаниях и новом оружии не раскрываются.

Во время летных испытаний военные намерены определить, пригоден ли боевой лазер, установленный на летящем истребителе, для поражения беспилотных летательных аппаратов и крылатых ракет.

В 2015 году Lockheed Martin адаптировала разрабатываемый ею прототип боевого лазера для стрельбы при полете на околозвуковых скоростях. Во время испытательных полетов лазера исследователи выяснили, что турбулентные потоки, возникающие на фюзеляже самолета на околозвуковых скоростях полета, нарушают фокусировку луча, если он не направлен прямо по курсу полета.

Чтобы избегать расфокусировки, которая существенно снижает мощность лазерного луча, компания встроила в систему наведения лазера комплекс деформируемых зеркал. Оптическая линза системы спроектирована таким образом, чтобы создавать как можно меньше турбулентных потоков.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/20/laserf15

----------


## OKA

"Американский беспилотник опять над Эстонией

    Переместился туда из Литвы. А прилетел, как и всегда,  с итальянской базы Sigonella . 10-2043

    Кроме него возле Калининграда замечены :

    (AWACS) LX-N90442 NATO NATO06 NATO Military Boeing E-3A Sentry 

    (Заправил AWACS в зоне над Польшей) 63-8019 United States Air Force NACHO71 United States Military Boeing KC-135R 

    (Заправщик ВВС Франции, прошёл в Литву следом за AWACS) 475  French Air Force FAF4016 France Military Boeing C-135FR 



https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/504916.html

----------


## OKA

"Новая версия Super Hornet появится в 2020 году


Super Hornet Block III Boeing

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing в 2020 году выпустит первый серийный палубный истребитель F/A-18 Super Hornet новой версии Block III. Как пишет Aviation Week, американский флот намерен приобрести 134 новых истребителя; первая партия из 24 самолетов будет заказана в 2019 году.

Первые самолеты семейства F/A-18 были разработаны во второй половине 1970-х годов и поступили на вооружение в 1983-м. Это семейство истребителей включает в себя самолеты трех поколений: первого — одноместные и двухместные F/A-18A и F/A-18B, второго — C и D и третьего — E/F.

В настоящее время ВМС США занимаются обновлением парка палубных самолетов. Согласно действующему графику, военные спишут все устаревшие версии истребителей Hornet (A, B, C и D) к 2030 году. При этом на флоте должны будут остаться только F/A-18E/F разных версий.

Новая версия истребителя Super Hornet получит радиопоглощающее покрытие, которое позволит сделать самолет малозаметным для радиолокационных станций. Истребитель также получит улучшенный планер, ресурс которого будет составлять девять тысяч летных часов (ресурс планеров современных F/A-18E/F составляет шесть тысяч часов).

Кроме того, новый самолет планируется сделать проще в техническом обслуживании в условиях мастерских авианосцев. Истребитель получит конформные топливные баки, благодаря которым дальность полета самолета увеличится на 120 морских миль (222 километра).

В кабине пилотов самолета установят панорамный многофункциональный сенсорный дисплей. Истребитель получит усовершенствованную систему управления вооружением. Наконец, на истребитель установят инфракрасную поисково-следящую систему, позволяющую обнаруживать цели по тепловому излучению.

Версия Block III истребителя F/A-18 частично основана на концепте Advanced Super Hornet, представленном концерном Boeing в 2013 году. Концепт предполагал существенную доработку планера самолета для снижения его эффективной площади рассеяния во фронтальной проекции. В Advanced Super Hornet ракеты и бомбы предполагалось размещать во внутренних отсеках вооружения.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/24/blockiii

----------


## OKA

""V 22 Osprey в Рижском аэропорту.
Сегодня (25 марта) сфотографировал, к сожалению на телефон."

 

Про военную авиацию - Страница 93

Осваивают балтийский ТВД.


"Военно-воздушные силы США смогут рассчитывать на штурмовики A-10 Thunderbolt II как минимум до 2030 года. Вчера, 23 марта, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США выделило $103 млн на перезапуск производственной линии, на которой произведут новые крылья для «Бородавочников».

В 80-е годы ВВС США не хотели принимать штурмовик A-10 Thunderbolt II на вооружение, теперь же всячески продлевают их службу. В частности, вместо A-10 предлагалось использовать штурмовую модификацию истребителя F-16 под названием А-16. Но первые же случаи применения A-10 в ходе войны в Персидском заливе доказали эффективность «Бородавочника», а звук его пушки GAU-8 Avenger стал «визитной карточкой» американской штурмовой авиации.

А-10 Thunderbolt II поступил на вооружение в 1977 году, и из-за специфического вида был прозван «Бородавочником» (Warthog). Мощное вооружение этих штурмовиков сделало их крайне востребованными для поддержки сухопутных операций. На службе ВВС США остаётся порядка 170 штурмовиков А-10, из которых 109 единиц нуждаются в замене крыла.

В рамках военного бюджета на 2018 финансовый год Минобороны США выделило $103 млн на перезапуск линии, которая будет производить новые крылья. Уже в текущем году ВВС США получат первые четыре комплекта, которые позволят продлить срок службы самолётов A-10 Thunderbolt II."

https://warspot.ru/11530-borodavochn...t-novye-krylya

Без "биггана" никуды))

----------


## OKA

"Lockheed Martin представила проект палубного беспилотника-заправщика

  
Рендер MQ-25A Lockheed Martin

Подразделение Skunk Works американской компании Lockheed Martin представило проект перспективного палубного беспилотного летательного аппарата — заправщика MQ-25A Stingray. Как сообщает USNI, новый беспилотник планируется разработать по схеме «летающее крыло», и это будет единственный такой аппарат среди MQ-25A, представленных другими компаниями — Boeing и General Atomics. Другие участники тендера ВМС США на разработку палубного беспилотника-заправщика намерены создавать свои аппараты по классической самолетной схеме.

Предполагается, что после принятия на вооружение MQ-25A в составе авиагрупп авианосцев должны будут высвободить палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet от выполнения задач по дозаправке других боевых самолетов в воздухе. При этом аппараты смогут перевозить больше топлива, чем истребители в подвесных топливных баках. Согласно требованиям ВМС США, палубный беспилотник MQ-25A должен быть способен во время дозаправки отдать другому самолету 6,4 тонны топлива на удалении не менее 500 морских миль от авианосца (926 километров).

Подразделение Skunk Works планирует оснастить свой палубный беспилотник подвесной системой дозаправки D-704. Сегодня такая используется истребителями F/A-18 для дозаправки других самолетов. Система представляет собой гондолу, со встроенным шлангом с конусом, насосом и воздушной турбиной в носовой части. В полете эта турбина вращается и приводит центробежный насос, перекачивающий топливо. В носовой части аппарата планируется разместить различные системы разведки. Аппарат будет оснащен трехстоечным шасси. Другие подробности о проекте не раскрываются.

В середине марта текущего года стало известно, что американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing приступил к аэродромным испытаниям своей версии палубного беспилотника-заправщика MQ-25A.В настоящее время испытания проходит прототип беспилотника, обозначаемый T-1. Проверки проводятся на аэродроме Boeing в Сент-Луисе в Миссури.

Boeing занимается разработкой нового палубного беспилотника с 2012 года. Закрытая выкатка демонстратора технологий аппарата состоялась еще в ноябре 2014 года, но публично о проекте компания объявила только в декабре 2017 года, опубликовав первую официальную фотографию беспилотника в лобовой проекции. Специально для испытаний аппарата специалисты Boeing оформили часть аэродрома в Сент-Луисе в виде полетной палубы авианосца, включая и макет катапульты. Другие подробности об испытаниях не раскрываются.

MQ-25A концерна Boeing выполнен по классической самолетной схеме с трапециевидным в сечении фюзеляжем и крылом нормальной стреловидности. Кили аппарата имеют большие углы наклона, благодаря чему в полете они, вероятно, смогут выполнять и роль горизонтальных стабилизаторов. Технические параметры аппарата пока не раскрываются.

В общей сложности на программу разработки MQ-25A военные намерены потратить не более 2,2 миллиарда долларов. Командование ВМС США планирует приобрести 72 палубных беспилотных летательных аппарата — заправщика. Новые аппараты должны будут выполнять полеты с авианосцев типов «Нимиц» и «Джеральд Форд».Предполагается, что Stingray в большинстве случаев не будет использоваться для разведки и нанесения ударов по целям противников.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/28/lockheed

----------


## Let_nab

*В последнее время приболты в тренде у натовско-американских воздушных шпионов, да и бандеровцы не отстают....*

----------


## Let_nab

До этого... Если совсем недавно французы запускали в небо заправщики, вышел на работу ихний АВАКС .

----------


## OKA

"Командование ВВС США в Японии объявило во вторник, что в конце нынешней недели на американскую военно-воздушную базу Иокота в черте Токио будут переброшены пять транспортных конвертопланов Osprey CV-22. На основной территории Японии они будут развернуты впервые, сообщило информационное агентство Kyodo.

Как сообщается, в течение нескольких лет число Osprey на базе Иокота будет доведено до десяти. Вместе с ними предполагается перебросить в общей сложности 450 человек, которые будут обслуживать конвертопланы.

В настоящее время на отдаленном южном японском острове Окинава уже находятся 22 Osprey в модификации MV-22 для нужд морской пехоты.

Конвертопланы могут менять направление своих винтов из вертикального в горизонтальное и в зависимости от этого лететь как вертолет или самолет. Osprey способны перевозить от 24 до 32 человек с вооружением на расстояние более 1600 км с крейсерской скоростью свыше 440 км/ч. Они вооружены пулеметом и малокалиберной шестиствольной пушкой. В Японии Osprey заменяют устаревшие военно-транспортные вертолеты CH-46."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ВВС США начинают переброску конвертопланов Osprey на базу в Токио - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Полеты самолетов НАТО у границы России повышают риск военных инцидентов, заявил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
       "Повысилась интенсивность полетов натовской авиации у российских границ. Начиная с января истребители Воздушно-космических сил России поднимались на перехват более 25 раз", - сказал С.Шойгу в среду на конференции по международной безопасности в Москве.
       "В итоге резко возросла опасность провокаций и военных инцидентов", - сказал он."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=477874

----------


## OKA

"Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing завершил дополнительную сертификацию перспективного самолета-заправщика KC-46A Pegasus, распространяющуюся на топливозаправочное оборудование. Согласно сообщению компании, завершающим испытанием по программе сертификации стала взаимная дозаправка самолетов KC-46A, во время которого один танкер передавал топливо другому. Такое испытание позволило проверить работу заправочной системы на максимальной рабочей скорости передачи топлива, которая с использованием штанги составляет 4,5 тысячи литров в минуту.

Разработка KC-46A ведется с 2012 года на базе грузовой версии лайнера Boeing 767. Самолет сможет развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 12,2 тысячи километров. KC-46A будет перевозить до 92 тонн топлива. В рамках первого договора Boeing должен поставить военным 34 танкера Pegasus. В общей же сложности ВВС США намерены купить 179 таких самолетов. В настоящее время завершаются летные испытания нового танкера и проводится его сертификация в соответствии с несколькими стандартами. Гражданскую сертификацию самолет прошел в декабре прошлого года.

Во время испытаний на взаимную дозаправку танкеры провели в воздухе 3 часа 48 минут. При дозаправке с одного самолета на другой были перекачаны 66,2 тонны горючего. Проверки, признанные успешными, проводились на аэродроме Boeing южнее Сиэтла в штате Вашингтон. Другие подробности о состоявшихся испытаниях не раскрываются. Ранее по программе сертификации KC-46A произвел дозаправку истребителей F-16 Fighting Falcon, F/A-18 Super Hornet и AV-8B Harrier II, транспортного самолета C-17 Globemaster III, штурмового A-10 Thunderbolt II и самолета-заправщика KC-10 Extender.


Дозаправка танкера KC-46A танкером KC-46A  Boeing

Разработка KC-46A ведется с 2012 года на базе грузовой версии лайнера Boeing 767. Самолет сможет развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 12,2 тысячи километров. KC-46A будет перевозить до 92 тонн топлива. В рамках первого договора Boeing должен поставить военным 34 танкера Pegasus. В общей же сложности ВВС США намерены купить 179 таких самолетов. На вооружении ВВС США новые самолеты-заправщики заменят устаревшие KC-135 Stratotanker. В начале декабря текущего года первый полет выполнил серийный самолет-заправщик KC-46A..."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/06/kc46a

----------


## OKA

"Пока французский авианосец находится на ремонте, его авиакрыло перебазировалось на американский авианосец. YouTube-канал DefenseWebTV показал, как проходит боевое слаживание палубной авиации США и Франции. На видео показаны фрагменты учений Chesapeake Mission 2018, которые в эти дни проходят у побережья штата Вирджиния. В ходе манёвров французские палубные истребители Rafale M отрабатывают совместные задачи с американскими Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, а также разведывательными самолётами E-2С Hawkeye.




Французские истребители базируются на борту авианосца USS George HW Bush (CVN-77), где сейчас размещены 350 человек из состава французского авиакрыла (пилоты, авиамеханики и обслуживающий персонал), а также 12 истребителей Rafale M и один E-2C Hawkeye."

https://warspot.ru/11626-chesapeake-mission-2018

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Bell Helicopter подготовила прототип перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor к новому этапу летных испытаний. Как пишет Aviation Week, в настоящее время аппарат проходит финальные проверки и до конца апреля 2018 года должен совершить первый горизонтальный полет по-самолетному.

Конвертопланы, летательные аппараты с поворачивающимися воздушными винтами, сочетают в себе положительные качества вертолетов и самолетов: они способны на вертикальные взлет и посадку и быстрый полет. При этом такая техника сложна в управлении — конвертопланы теряют в устойчивости во время перехода от вертолетного режима полета к самолетному.

К настоящему времени конвертоплан V-280 прошел уже наземные испытания, совершил несколько полетов в вертолетном режиме, в том числе, с незначительным наклоном воздушных винтов. Кроме того, специалисты проверили работу бортового оборудования аппарата.

V-280 разрабатывается в рамках тендера JMR в качестве нового армейского транспортного летательного аппарата, предназначенного для быстрой переброски бойцов и грузов на большие расстояния. Согласно требованиям военных, такой аппарат должен быть способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. Ожидается, что этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров.

В середине марта текущего года стало известно, что консорциум американских компаний Sikorsky и Boeing приступил к наземным испытаниям бортового оборудования, узлов и агрегатов перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Он станет конкурентом V-280 на тендере JMR. Параллельно завершается сборка первого летного образца SB>1, который совершит первый полет в конце лета 2018 года.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/10/v280valor

----------


## Avia M

> "Пока французский авианосец находится на ремонте, его авиакрыло перебазировалось на американский авианосец.


Интересно, системы помощи при посадке и взлёте совместимы? Возможно с ограничениями...

----------


## OKA

"В конце марта подразделение Skunk Works компании Lockheed Martin «рассекретило» новейший палубный беспилотный топливозаправщик. 9 апреля, крупнейший в мире поставщик вооружений на своём официальном YouTube-канале опубликовал промо-ролик, в котором показаны возможности дрона.




На видео показан беспилотник, созданный в рамках программы UCLASS (unmanned carrier launched airborne surveillance and strike). Если модель от Lockheed Martin выиграет тендер ВМС США, то дрон получит название MQ-25 Stingray (англ. — морской скат), будет эксплуатироваться на американских авианосцах и служить для увеличения дальности действия боевой авиации. В зрелищном ролике, который сочетает в себе видео и компьютерную графику, пара MQ-25 Stingray поднимается на лётную палубу авианосца, откуда отправляются на «работу» — воздушную дозаправку истребителей. Показана визуализация внутреннего устройства топливозаправщика, а также возможности, которые он даёт для увеличения боевого радиуса авиации."

https://warspot.ru/11640-lockheed-ma...morskim-skatom







> Интересно, системы помощи при посадке и взлёте совместимы? Возможно с ограничениями...


Наверняка должны быть совместимы- стандарты наты , и всё такое... Авианосцев у них много, матчасть в большинстве случаев аналогичная. К тому ж франки эксплуатировали амерскую матчасть давно (F-8) . Протекционизм , конечно , присутствует, но времена Де Голля давно прошли. Вот тоже интересно- "Рафали" на англичанах тоже могут базироваться? 

Может даже по одним программам подготовка идёт-полная интеграция)) Даже финн там где-то летает на палубном F-18.

----------


## OKA

"Американские военные планируют включить истребители F-35 Lightning II в состав системы противоракетной обороны. Об этом, как сообщает Breaking Defense, заявил директор Агентство по противоракетной обороны США генерал-лейтенант Сэмюэл Гривз. По его словам, к этому времени истребители уже получат системы, с помощью которых смогут обнаруживать и сопровождать баллистические ракеты. Кроме того, для самолетов могут создать и средства поражения баллистических ракет.

Существующая американская система противоракетной обороны рассчитана на возможность поражения баллистических ракет на четырех основных этапах полета: начальном, набора высоты, среднем и терминальном. Фактически, сегодня США располагают только системами, позволяющими с некоторой долей вероятности перехватывать ракеты на среднем и терминальном участках полета. Речь идет о системах GMD, корабельный и наземный компоненты Aegis, MKV, THAAD и Patriot PAC-3.

Американские военные впервые назвали сроки включения истребителей F-35 в состав системы противоракетной обороны. Работы в этом направлении проводятся в США на протяжении последних нескольких лет. Так, в 2016 году состоялись испытания истребителя F-35B (версия для Морской пехоты США с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой), в ходе которых самолет, используя бортовую инфракрасную поисково-следящую станцию, сумел обнаружить баллистическую ракету на начальном этапе полета и передать данные целеуказания системе Aegis.

По словам Гривза, в целом F-35 уже можно использовать для обнаружения и сопровождения баллистических ракет на начальном этапе полета, однако испытания некоторых систем еще не завершены. Между тем, к 2025 году может завершиться программа разработки специальной версии авиационной ракеты AIM-120 AMRAAM класса «воздух-воздух». Предполагается, что эти ракеты смогут сбивать баллистические ракеты на начальном этапе полета. Разработкой новой AMRAAM с сентября 2008 года занимается американская компания Raytheon.

В ноябре прошлого года стало известно, что американская компания General Atomics занялась разработкой беспилотного летательного аппарата с боевым лазером, который будет использоваться для перехвата баллистических ракет на начальном этапе полета. На первом этапе компания намерена разработать и испытать технологию наведения, удержания и фокусировки луча. Первые испытания прототипа лазерной системы должны состояться до 2020 года, а до 2021 года компания должна будет испытать систему наведения и фокусировки лазерного луча на беспилотнике.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/12/f35missile


"В прошлом году ВМС США приняли на вооружение 50-й противолодочный самолёт P-8A Poseidon, а сейчас корпорация Boeing приступила к сборке сотого «Посейдона». Вчера, 11 апреля, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что на заводе в Рентоне (штат Вашингтон) началась сборка «юбилейного» самолёта.

Пресс-служба корпорации Boeing сообщает, что сотый P-8A Poseidon предназначен для ВМС США. Всего на текущий момент компания получила заказы почти на 150 «Посейдонов», из которых 108 предназначены для американской армии, а остальные будут переданы Великобритании, Индии и Австралии. Кроме того, в прошлом году пять самолётов заказала Норвегия, всего же Boeing планирует продать порядка 200 «Посейдонов». В частности, планы на расширение заказа уже озвучили в Минобороны США. Кроме того, потенциальным заказчиком является Южная Корея (тендер на противолодочные самолёты в этой стране должен завершиться в конце текущего года).

P-8A Poseidon — патрульный противолодочный самолёт нового поколения, созданный на базе пассажирского лайнера Boeing 737–800. Самолёт оснащён бортовой радиолокационной станцией AN/APS-137D(V)5 и системой радиотехнической разведки AN/APY-10. Во внутреннем отсеке вооружения размещаются гидроакустические буи, предназначенные для обнаружения субмарин на больших глубинах, свободнопадающие и глубинные бомбы, а также торпеды Mark 54. На внешних пилонах «Посейдона» также могут крепиться ракеты Sidewinder класса «воздух-воздух» (предназначенные для собственной защиты самолёта) и противокорабельные ракеты Harpoon."

https://warspot.ru/11656-boeing-pris...togo-poseydona

----------


## OKA

"Перспективный американский палубный истребитель F-35C Lightning II 11 апреля 2018 года выполнил последний полет по программе летных испытаний, сообщает Flightglobal. Таким образом программа летных испытаний, начавшаяся в декабре 2006 года, завершена для всего семейства истребителей Lightning II. Как ожидается, палубная версия самолета поступит на вооружение ВМС США в конце текущего года.

Летные испытания авиационной техники позволяют определить ее точные характеристики, которые могут расходиться с расчетными. Кроме того, с помощью таких проверок специалисты выявляют особенности пилотирования самолетом, обнаруживают какие-либо недостатки в конструкции и работе бортовых систем и агрегатов. По итогам летных испытаний составляется инструкция по эксплуатации.

В общей сложности почти за 12 лет испытаний все истребители семейства Lightning II — F-35A с обычными параметрами, F-35B с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой и F-35C — совершили в общей сложности 9,2 тысячи полетов и провели в воздухе более 17 тысяч часов. За всю программу летных испытаний не было потеряно ни одного самолета и не было ни одного серьезного летного происшествия.

Самое первой на вооружение поступила версия F-35B. В августе 2015 года начальную боевую готовность самолета объявила Морская пехота США. Годом позже версию F-35A на вооружение приняли ВВС США. В общей сложности американские военные намерены приобрести 2456 истребителей семейства F-35. Последний самолет такого типа будет списан в 2077 году.

Максимальная взлетная масса F-35 при длине 15,4 и размахе крыла 10,7 метра составляет 27,3 тонны. Самолет может развивать скорость до 1,9 тысячи километров в час, а его боевой радиус составляет 845 километров. F-35 может нести ракеты и бомбы и авиапушки общей массой до 8,1 тонны — 6,8 тонны на шести подкрыльевых точках подвески и 1,3 тонны на двух пилонах во внутренних отсеках вооружения...

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/13/f35flights

----------


## Avia M

> "Перспективный американский...


Американские истребители F-35 Lightning II к 2025 году смогут обнаруживать, отслеживать и, возможно, сбивать баллистические ракеты, фактически превратившись в летающие системы ПРО (противоракетной обороны), сообщает Breaking Defense.

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/04/13/f35/

----------


## OKA

"В 2020 году американская армия может обзавестись боевыми «Гремлинами». 18 апреля, пресс-служба компании Dynetics сообщила о том, что Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Министерства обороны США выделило $38,6 млн на разработку системы воздушного захвата дронов.

В Dynetics указывают, что согласно контракту, компания обязана до января 2020 года разработать полнофункциональный прототип устройства, которое будет устанавливаться на военно-транспортном самолёте C-130 Hercules. С помощью этого устройства экипаж «воздушного авианосца» сможет во время полёта подбирать на борт беспилотники Gremlins. Подписание контракта с Dynetics переводит программу Gremlins в третью фазу, в рамках которой подрядчики приступают к созданию полнофункциональных прототипов элементов системы.


​Визуализация системы подбора беспилотников для C-130 Hercules. dynetics.com - Третий этап создания боевых «Гремлинов» |

«Беспилотные летательные аппараты, разрабатываемые в рамках программы Gremlins, будут иметь множество различных датчиков и других полезных нагрузок. Работая в группе, они смогут выполнять различные миссии, их потенциал для подавления противника просто огромен», — рассказал Тим Китер, руководитель программы Gremlins в Dynetics.

Своё название проект получил в честь вымышленных существ — гремлинов, придуманных английским писателем Роальдом Далем в 1943 году. В одноимённой книге гремлины мстили пилотам, ломая самолёты в воздухе за то, что их дом разрушили и на его месте построили авиазавод. По сюжету книги британцам удалось помириться с гремлинами и вместе с ними бороться против Германии во Второй мировой войне."

https://warspot.ru/11706-tretiy-etap...evyh-gremlinov

----------


## Let_nab

*Беспилотник США провёл разведку у северных рубежей России*
сегодня в 13:33
- https://life.ru/1110026

Стратегический беспилотник ВВС США RQ-4B Global Hawk совершил длительный полёт вблизи Мурманской области, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.

По их данным, беспилотник под номером 10-2043 в пятницу вылетел из сицилийской авиабазы Сигонелла и несколько часов провёл у российских берегов Баренцева моря. Обратно он вернулся только под утро в субботу.

Аппараты этого типа способны находиться в воздухе в течение 30 часов и подниматься на высоту 18 тысяч метров. Они регулярно используются для проведения разведки у российских границ — Калининградской и Ленинградской областей, побережья Крыма и Краснодарского края.

----------


## OKA

"Американские морпехи с помощью 3D-принтера в мастерской универсального десантного корабля «Уосп», находящегося в Тихом океане, напечатали запчасть для истребителя F-35B Lightning II с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, с помощью печати детали техники сумели существенно ускорить и удешевить ремонт боевого самолета.

Современные технологии трехмерной печати позволяют создавать практически любые по сложности детали из пластика, металла и некоторых других материалов. По сравнению с традиционными методами производства печать деталей занимает существенно меньше времени.

Для ремонта истребителя техники распечатали пластиковый бампер для дверцы одной из стоек шасси. При ремонте у производителя на F-35 просто заменили бы дверцу с бампером целиком, что увеличило бы общую стоимость ремонта самолета. Истребитель с установленной печатной пластиковой деталью уже прошел летные испытания, признанные успешными.

В августе 2016 года ВМС США напечатали из титана кронштейн крепления двигателя к крылу конвертоплана MV-22B Osprey и установили его на летательный аппарат. Летные испытания детали завершились успешно. Деталь была напечатана из металлического порошка методом прямого послойного лазерного спекания.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/21/printed

Годится для всяких второстепенных конструкций (в т.ч. массовых дронов), или в условиях тотальной войны. А для "мирного периода существования цывилизации" )) , есть мил.стандарты, госты и пр. военприёмщики))

Поди хреново- плывут себе на бАрже, печатают себе свои независимые тучи дронов)) Осталось только минихимпром на борту создать, и логистику доставок сырья наладить))

"Водный мир" заиграл новыми красками  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщило американское издание "DefenseNews", ВВС США 18 апреля 2018 года выдали корпорации Lockheed Martin контракт стоимостью 928 млн долл на разработку гиперзвуковой неядерной крылатой ракеты авиационного базирования по программе Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon (HCSW, акронимно произносится как "Hacksaw" - "Ножовка"). Контракт выдан по схеме "indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity" (то есть на неопределенные заранее срок разработки и количество поставляемых опытных образцов), предусматривая "проектирование, разработку, изготовление, системую интеграцию, испытания, логистическое планирование и обеспечение интеграции на самолеты всех элементов гиперзвукового неядерного нестратегического оружия воздушного базирования", говорится в уведомлении ВВС США. Сумма контракта отражает общую рамочную стоимость и будет реализовываться через ежегодное финансирование по мере заявляемых разработчиком объемов.


Концептуальное изображение гиперзвуковой неядерной крылатой ракеты авиационного базирования по программе ВВС США Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon (HCSW) (с) Lockheed Martin

«Этот шаг - одно из двух направлений по созданию прототипов гиперзвукового оружия, реализуемых ВВС для ускорения гиперзвуковых исследований и разработок», - говорится в заявлении представителя ВВС США Энн Стефанек. - «ВВС создают прототипы, чтобы исследовать возможности для дальнейших разработок и как можно быстрее продвигать эти технологии к реализации».

Второй упомянутой Энн Стефанек программой в этой области является Air Launched Rapid Response Weapon (ARRW), также известная под шифром Arrow ("Стрела") и осуществляемая тоже Lockheed Martin (подразделением специальных перспективных секретных работ Skunk Works). В запросе бюджета на 2019 финансовый год ВВС США запросили 258 млн долл на реализацию программ ARRW и HCSW.

Кроме того, ВВС США финансируют еще две экспериментальные программы гиперзвукового оружия, реализуемые под эгидой агентства перспективных исследований и разработок министерства обороны США (DARPA) - Tactical Boost Glide (TBG, экспериментальная гиперзвуковая крылатая ракета "глайдерного" типа, испытания прототипов запусками с истребителя F-15 планируется начать в 2022-2023 годах, по ряду источников, вышеупомянутая ARRW является одним из вариантов по проекту TBG) и Hypersonic Air-breathing Weapon Concept (HAWC, аэробаллистическая ракета, запускаемая с истребителя F-15). Сообщалось что TBG и HAWС создаются с использованием в качестве первой ступени противоспутниковой ракеты ASM-135 известного комплекса ASAT. Свои собственные программы по разработке гиперзвукового оружия имеют также армия США (ракета наземного старта AНW) и ВМС США.

Согласно предварительным публикациям, ракета HCSW предназначена для высокоточного поражения стационарных или "перемещаемых" наземных целей, должна иметь крейсерскую скорость полета 5М (или более) и оснащаться комбинированной инерциально-спутниковой системой наведения.

Контракт по программе HSCW был выдан Lockheed Martin по итогам конкурса, в котором были еще два участника - предположительно, ими были корпорация Orbital ATK и консорциум Raytheon и Boeing. Нынешняя СЕО Lockheed Martin Мэрилин Хьюсон неоднократно заявляла о том, что развитие гиперзвуковых технологий является одним из приоритетов компании.

Американские наблюдатели связывают резкую активизацию разработок гиперзвукового оружия в США с успехами в этой области, продемонстрированным в последнее время Россией и Китаем."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3170118.html

----------


## OKA

"Американские самолеты-заправщики KC-135R Stratotanker с 2019 года будут постепенно конвертированы в самолеты поиска следов ядерных взрывов WC-135 Constant Phoenix. Как сообщает Defense News, осенью будущего года на модернизацию и конвертацию будут переданы три самолета. Сколько всего «летающих танкеров» планируется переделать, пока неизвестно. Новые самолеты заменят два устаревших WC-135, используемых ВВС США с середины 1960-х годов.

В 1963 году в Москве был подписан «Договор о запрещении испытаний ядерного оружия в атмосфере, космическом пространстве и под водой». Соглашение было заключено между СССР, США и Великобританией и вступило в силу в октябре 1963 года. Затем договор открыли для подписания другими странами. В настоящее время его участниками является 131 государство. Соглашение, также известное как «Московский договор», подразумевает контроль за ядерными испытаниями, в том числе с помощью различных технических средств.

ВВС США используют самолеты WC-135 в качестве систем контроля за исполнением положений «Московского договора». Сведения о системах, установленных на самолетах засекречены. Известно только, что Constant Phoenix используются для сбора атмосферных проб, а также обнаружения зон повышенной радиации в атмосфере, которые могут свидетельствовать о недавно проведенных ядерных испытаниях. Кроме того, WC-135 используются и для сбора погодных данных.

Согласно действующему плану, конвертация самолетов-заправщиков будет производиться на предприятии американской компании L3 Technologies в Техасе. Компания будет отвечать за ремонт основных узлов и агрегатов самолетов, обновление бортового оборудования, а также установку специальных систем, необходимых для обнаружения следов ядерных испытаний. На конвертацию одного самолета будет уходить от полутора до двух лет в зависимости от объема ремонтных работ. Другие подробности о предстоящей конвертации не уточняются.

В сентябре прошлого года один из американских самолетов Constant Phoenix был переброшен на аэродром авиабазы «Кадена» на Окинаве. Он использовался для поиска следов ядерных испытаний, проводившихся Северной Кореей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/26/tankers


"Американская компания Sikorsky завершила сборку второго прототипа перспективного скоростного вертолета-разведчика S-97 Raider. Как сообщает Defense News, наземные испытания аппарата начались 25 апреля текущего года, и в ближайшее время вертолет должен подняться в воздух. После этого летная программа испытаний Raider, прерванная в августе прошлого года, будет возобновлена.

В августе 2017 года во время испытательного полета вертолет-разведчик S-97 совершил жесткую посадку. Инцидент произошел на аэродроме компании Sikorsky в Уэст-Палм-Бич во Флориде. Летчики, управлявшие самолетом, травм не получили. Вертолет находился в режиме висения, во время которого резко потерял высоту и ударился о взлетно-посадочную полосу. В момент происшествия шасси вертолета было убрано.

Подробности о происшествии компания Sikorsky до сих пор не раскрыла. Новые испытания по проекту до сих пор не проводились. Во время летных испытаний, в которых участвовал первый прототип скоростного вертолета, разработчикам удалось расширить скоростные ограничения до 150 узлов (278 километров в час).

Как ожидается, во время летных испытаний второго прототипа S-97 летные ограничения будут расширены до 200 узлов, а затем и вовсе сняты для проверок на максимальную скорость полета.

Летные испытания S-97 начались в конце мая 2015 года. В октябре 2016 года Raider совершил первый полет с убранным шасси. В 2017 году планировалось начать скоростные испытания вертолета, во время которых машина должна была разогнаться до максимальной расчетной скорости в 220 узлов (408 километров в час).

В настоящее время S-97 участвует в тендере Армии США на разработку и поставку новых разведывательных винтокрылых летательных аппаратов, которые должны будут заменить устаревшие вертолеты OH-58D Kiowa Warrior.

Между тем, в середине марта текущего года консорциум американских компаний Sikorsky и Boeing приступил к наземным испытаниям бортового оборудования, узлов и агрегатов перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Параллельно завершается сборка первого летного образца вертолета, который, как ожидается, совершит первый полет в конце лета 2018 года.

К настоящему времени программу испытаний уже прошло программное обеспечение перспективного вертолета SB>1, двигатель, трансмиссия, гидравлическая и топливная системы. Все эти системы и узлы испытывались по отдельности. Теперь они будут проверены на наземном стенде, а затем на летном прототипе.

Как ожидается, масса SB>1 составит 13,6 тонны. Вертолет сможет развивать скорость до 250 узлов (463 километра в час) и перевозить 12 человек десанта в полной выкладке. При проектировании Defiant используются технологии, полученные при разработке демонстратора технологий скоростного вертолета-разведчика S-97 Raider. Этот аппарат совершил первый полет в конце мая 2015 года.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/27/s97raider



"Американская компания Northrop Grumman приступила к разработке новой системы обнаружения и подавления сигналов радиолокационных станций, включая и радары с изменяющейся частотой излучения. Как сообщает Flightglobal, для разработки новой системы планируется использовать технологии машинного обучения. Новая система будет использоваться на самолетах радиоэлектронной борьбы EA-18G Growler.

Некоторые современные радиолокационные станции, включая и радары с активной фазированной антенной решеткой, имеют режим скачкообразной перестройки рабочей частоты. В этом режиме радиолокационная станция периодически резко изменяет частоту излучаемого сигнала. Это делается для того, чтобы осложнить системам радиоэлектронной борьбы их обнаружение и подавление.

Обнаружение сигналов таких радаров само по себе является достаточно сложной задачей, которая становится существенно труднее в условиях, когда радиолокационная станция работает в условиях «радиошума» — излучения от коммерческих и частных систем, включая радио, телевидение, сотовую связь.

Разработка новой системы для обнаружения и подавления сигналов радаров ведется компанией Northrop Grumman по контракту с ВМС США, стоимость которого составляет 7,3 миллиона долларов. Согласно заявлению разработчиков, машинное обучение позволяет быстро находить определенные шаблоны в большом объеме данных, поэтому такую технологию нужно использовать при создании системы.

В составе вооруженных сил самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы должны выполнять несколько задач. В их числе — постановка помех системам связи противника, подавление радиолокационных станций и систем наведения вооружения, а также обнаружение радаров и передающих антенн. Самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы могут, например, «скрывать» перемещение войск, подавляя системы обнаружения противника.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/27/radars

----------


## OKA

"Компания Sikorsky передала Морской пехоте США первый серийный образец перспективного тяжелого транспортного вертолета CH-53K King Stallion, крупнейшего американского летательного аппарата такого класса. Как сообщает MarineCorpsTimes, военные займутся опытной эксплуатацией машины, по завершении которой будут принимать решение о ее постановке на вооружение. Как ожидается, начальная операционная готовность для CH-53K будет объявлена в 2019 году.

King Stallion представляет собой глубокую модернизацию CH-53E. Его разработка ведется с 2006 года. CH-53K совершил первый полет в октябре 2015 года. Продолжительность первого полета вертолета составила 30 минут. Летные испытания новой машины завершились в октябре прошлого года. Максимальная взлетная масса нового транспортного вертолета составляет 39,9 тонны. Машина может перевозить на внешней подвеске грузы массой до 12,2 тонны. Боевой радиус вертолета составляет около 200 километров. CH-53K, оснащенный тремя двигателями GE38-1B, способен развивать скорость до 315 километров в час.

Передача военной техники в опытно-боевую эксплуатацию означает, что она будет использоваться военными практически наравне с уже принятой на вооружение другой техникой. Такая эксплуатация позволяет обнаружить некоторые недоработки, которые не были выявлены в ходе программы испытаний. Например, военные смогут оценить операционные расходы на технику, ее пригодность к обслуживанию на военных базах, удобство эксплуатации. В общей сложности, Корпус морской пехоты США планирует принять на вооружение 200 вертолетов CH-53K. К настоящему времени военные заказали восемь новых машин.

Крупнейшим в мире тяжелым транспортным вертолетом, выпускаемым серийно, является российский Ми-26. Максимальная взлетная масса машины составляет 56 тонн. Вертолет может перевозить грузы массой до 20 тонн или до 85 бойцов. Ми-26 способен развивать скорость до 295 километров в час, а дальность его полета при максимальной загрузке составляет 475 километров. Как ожидается, в ближайшие несколько лет для этого вертолета разработают новый двигатель, после чего начнется программа ремоторизации всех российских Ми-26.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/18/ch53k


"ВВС США объявили о намерении в течение ближайшего года провести демонстрационные испытания высокоэнергетического боевого авиационного лазера. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в настоящее время военные принимают заявки от компаний, желающих принять участие в демонстрационных испытаниях лазерного оружия.

Военные рассматривают лазерные системы, предназначенные как для самозащиты, так и для поражения других самолетов и наземных целей, в качестве вооружения с «неограниченным» боезапасом и очень низкой стоимостью одного выстрела.

По условиям объявленного тендера, победитель получит средства на поставку и наземные испытания прототипа авиационного боевого лазера. В случае, если эти испытания завершатся успешно, победитель тендера получит финансирование на летные испытания оружия, а затем его мелкосерийное производство. Какой летательный аппарат станет носителем боевого лазера, не уточняется.

Ранее стало известно, что ВВС США летом 2018 года начнут испытания нового боевого лазера мощностью 50 киловатт на истребителе F-15 Eagle. Сперва новое энергетическое оружие будет проходить наземные проверки, а летные его испытания планируется начать летом 2019 года.

Прототип новой лазерной установки уже готов, однако разработчикам необходимо решить еще несколько проблем, связанных с уменьшением его размеров, массы и потребляемой мощности. Новая установка генерирует лазерный луч невидимый для невооруженного глаза.

В настоящее время в США действует программа разработки лазеров для боевой авиации, получившая название SHiELD. Основное требование к боевому лазеру, создаваемому по программе, — эффективная работа при полете на дозвуковой (до 0,75 числа Маха, или 926 километров в час), трансзвуковой (от 0,75 до 1,2 числа Маха) и сверхзвуковой (от 1,2 до пяти чисел Маха) скоростях.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/16/inayear

----------


## OKA

"Американские палубные самолеты с осени 2019 года начнут получать модернизированную систему автоматических сближения и захода на посадку на авианосец Magic Carpet («Ковер-самолет»). Как пишет Aviation Week, улучшенная система обеспечит автоматическое ведение на посадку самолетов с повреждениями планера или отказавшими датчиками, а также в сложных метеорологических условиях, включая сильное волнение моря и плохую видимость. При этом от летчика потребуется минимальное вмешательство в управление самолетом.

«Ковер-самолет» представляет собой программное обеспечение, разработанное специально для палубных истребителей F/A-18E/F Super Hornet и F-35B/C Lightning II, а также самолетов радиоэлектронной борьбы EA-18G Growler. Эта программа позволяет несколько автоматизировать ведение самолета при заходе на посадку, нивелируя перекрестные связи в управлении. В настоящее время при посадке F/A-18E/F на палубу движущегося авианосца летчику необходимо следить и приводить в соответствие с посадочными условиями угол атаки, тангаж и крен. Изменение одного из параметров неизбежно ведет к изменению двух других.

При использовании системы, летчику, в случае необходимости изменить тангаж, достаточно лишь потянуть на себя или отклонить вперед рукоятку управления, не отвлекаясь на необходимость корректировки остальных параметров захода на посадку. При этом программное обеспечение может самостоятельно выдерживать глиссаду, так что от летчика практически не потребуется дополнительных корректировок. Войсковые испытания «Ковра-самолета» проводились в 2015 году, а с 2016 года эта система устанавливается на палубные самолеты ВМС США.

Текущая версия системы автоматических сближения и захода на посадку на авианосец выключается в случае, если самолет получил какие-либо повреждения аэродинамических поверхностей или часть его бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования перестала правильно функционировать. Кроме того, система способна работать только в хороших погодных условиях с минимальным волнением моря. В простых условиях «Ковер-самолет» позволяет производить практически полностью автоматическую посадку самолета на палубу авианосца.

В целом «Ковер-самолет» при ведении палубного истребителя на посадку в автоматическом режиме практически постоянно производит корректировку положения механизации крыла и хвостового оперения, непрерывно оптимизируя снижение и скорость и максимально выдерживая заданную глиссаду. Испытания системы, проведенные разработчиками и специалистами ВМС США показали, что разброс в точках касания палубы авианосца при посадке под управлением «Ковра-самолета» уменьшился почти на 50 процентов по сравнению с полностью ручными посадками самолетов.

Испытания модернизированного «Ковра-самолета» проводятся специалистами ВМС США в настоящее время. Окончательное решение об установке системы на боевые самолеты будет приниматься по итогам этих испытаний. Как ожидается, такая же система будет установлена и на перспективные палубные беспилотные летательные аппараты — заправщики MQ-25 Stingray, разработка которых ведется в настоящее время американскими компаниями Lockheed Martin, Boeing и General Atomics.

Между тем, в интересах ВМС США ведется разработка еще одной системы, которая позволит значительно упростить заход самолетов на посадку на палубу авианосца. Эта система получила название JPALS. Она включает в себя подсистемы GPS, навигации и обмена информацией с заходящими на посадку самолетами. По предварительной оценке, использование нового оборудования на авианосцах позволит отказаться от радаров, необходимых для контроля воздушной обстановки.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/22/magiccarpet


"С самолета огневой поддержки впервые запустили беспилотник


Altius U.S. Air Force

Силы специальных операций ВВС США впервые запустили разведывательный беспилотный летательный аппарат Altius, разработанный компанией Area-I, с самолета огневой поддержки AC-130J Ghostrider. Как пишет Aviation Week, испытания проводились в рамках проекта TOBS (Tactical Offboard Sensing, тактическое внешнее обнаружение).

Программа TOBS стартовала в 2016 году. Она предполагает разработку легких разведывательных беспилотников трубного запуска. Их предполагается запускать с самолетов огневой поддержки. Такие беспилотники должны вести разведку на поле боя и передавать данные на борт самолетов. В частности, с их помощью планируется обнаруживать новые цели и корректировать огонь.

Во время испытаний самолет AC-130J запустил беспилотник Altius в воздухе, после чего аппарат начал собирать и передавать разведывательные данные на пульт оператора на борту Ghostrider. Проведенные проверки признали успешными.

Разведывательный беспилотник Altius представляет собой аппарат самолетного типа со складным крылом и хвостовым оперением. Аппарат оснащен толкающим воздушным винтом. Беспилотник получил тепловизионную и оптико-электронную камеру. Другие подробности об аппарате на раскрываются.

В марте прошлого года стало известно, что силы специальных операций ВВС США намерены испытать боевой лазер, разрабатываемый для самолетов огневой поддержки AC-130J. Целью испытаний станет не столько проверка возможностей боевых лазеров, установленных на самолетах, сколько оценка целесообразности их использования в операциях огневой поддержки.

В 2016 году Научный консультативный совет ВВС США объявил, что самолеты огневой поддержки AC-130J полностью пригодны для установки на них боевых лазеров. По оценке специалистов, самолеты имеют достаточно мощные генераторы, которые могут использоваться для питания уже существующих твердотельных лазеров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/22/uav

----------


## OKA

"Авианосец «Джеральд Форд» пройдет испытания взрывами

Командование ВМС США решило не откладывать взрывные испытания нового авианосца «Джеральд Форд» и провести их ближайшее время. Как пишет Warrior Maven, такие проверки позволят подтвердить боевую готовность авианесущего корабля, первое развертывание которого запланировано на 2022 год. После испытаний авианосец пройдет операционное тестирование и оценку.

Взрывные испытания обычно проводятся на кораблях новых проектов. Они необходимы для подтверждения надежности всех корабельных систем и агрегатов. Во время испытаний в море на разном расстоянии от корабля и на разной глубине устанавливаются несколько взрывных устройств, которые затем по очереди подрываются.

После этого специалисты изучают полученные кораблем повреждения, оценивают работу его систем и анализируют данные с сотен датчиков. Если корабль сохраняет плавучесть, а его системы продолжают работать, испытания признаются успешными. В противном случае в конструкцию вносят изменения.

Как ожидается, «Джеральд Форд» пройдет серию взрывных испытаний при разных погодных условиях и состояниях моря. По итогам проверок военные оценят состояние и работоспособность двигательной установки авианосца и его лифтов, предназначенных для транспортировки боеприпасов на палубу. Затем корабль пройдет финальное дооборудование боевыми системами.

В феврале текущего года командование ВМС США обратилось к министру обороны с просьбой отложить взрывные испытания «Джеральда Форда» на шесть лет до получения второго корабля такого типа. Таким образом американские военные планировали поддержать общее число авианосцев в составе флота.

«Джеральд Форд» является головным авианосцем проекта. Его спустили на воду в ноябре 2013 года. Водоизмещение корабля составляет около ста тысяч тонн при длине 337 метров и ширине 78 метров. Осадка американского авианоса составляет около 12 метров. «Джеральд Форд» может развивать скорость до 30 узлов.

Корабль получил электромагнитную катапульту и электромеханический аэрофинишер. С 2015 года в США ведется строительство второго авианосца типа «Джеральд Форд» — «Джона Кеннеди». В 2018 году планируется заложить третий авианесущий корабль — «Энтерпрайз».

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/25/blasts

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Комитет Сената США по вооруженным силам предложил включить в проект военного бюджета на 2019 финансовый год (начнется 1 октября 2018 года) финансирование программы разработки демонстратора технологий беспилотного самолета-заправщика. Как пишет Aviation Week, в комитете полагают, что беспилотный «летающий танкер» сможет свободнее действовать в зонах с ограничением и воспрещением доступа и маневра (anti-access/area denied environment, зоны A2/AD).

Зонами A2/AD американские военные называют, в том числе, воздушные пространства, в которых крайне сложна или вовсе невозможна работа современной авиации. Речь идет не только о противодействии систем противовоздушной обороны и авиации противника и постоянном спутниковом наблюдении, но и об условиях, при которых поставка запчастей и провизии значительно затруднена или вовсе невозможна. В Пентагоне полагают, что в ближайшие несколько лет число таких зон в мире станет гораздо больше, чем сегодня.

В американском комитете предложили разработать демонстратор технологий опционально пилотируемого самолета-заправщика, который мог бы выполнять полеты под управлением летчиком или в автономном режиме. Предполагается, что при разработке демонстратора технологий может быть использована система ALIAS, созданием которой занимается компания Aurora Flight Sciences. Она представляет собой набор из нескольких камер высокой четкости, устанавливаемых в кабине пилотов, манипулятора со множеством степеней свободы и вычислительной системы.

В общей сложности на разработку демонстратора технологий опционально пилотируемого самолета-заправщика планируется потратить 38,4 миллиона долларов. Не исключено, что демонстратор технологий может быть выполнен на базе перспективного «летающего танкера» KC-46A Pegasus.

Сегодня многие компании по всему миру рассматривают возможность создания крупных беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые бы в будущем могли заменить пилотируемые самолеты разных классов. В частности, 9 июня 2018 года стало известно, что компания «Ил» подписала с группой компаний «Кронштадт» меморандум о разработке демонстратора технологий беспилотного транспортного самолета. Его планируется разработать на базе пилотируемого перспективного транспортника Ил-112В.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/18/tanker



"Американские специалисты завершили разработку и сборку двух подвесных контейнерных систем HPACS (Harvester Particulate Airborne Collection System, авиационная система сбора твердых частиц) для военно-транспортных самолетов C-130H/J Hercules/Super Hercules. Как сообщает Defense News, с помощью таких контейнеров самолеты смогут обнаруживать в воздухе следы ядерных взрывов.

В настоящее время на вооружении США стоят два специализированных самолета WC-135 Constant Phoenix, оснащенных оборудованием для сбора атмосферных проб и обнаружения зон повышенной радиации. Один из них в сентябре прошлого года размещался на авиабазе «Кадена» на Окинаве и использовался для поиска следов ядерных испытаний, проводившихся Северной Кореей.

По мнению командования ВВС США, имеющихся самолетов WC-135 недостаточно, для полноценного мониторинга атмосферы и поиска следов ядерных взрывов. Согласно заявлению военных, транспортники C-130H/J с контейнерами HPACS будут использоваться в тех случаях, когда все WC-135 уже будут заняты на патрулировании.

Разработка контейнеров HPACS велась по заказу ВВС США с 2015 года. Технические подробности о системах не раскрываются. Известно только, что они предназначены для сбора из воздуха твердых радиоактивных частиц, образующихся в результате ядерного взрыва. В ближайшее время планируется провести серию испытаний новых контейнеров, а в 2019 году они будут приняты на вооружение.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания L3 Technologies получила контракт ВВС США на конвертацию двух самолетов-заправщиков KC-135 Stratotanker в самолеты поиска следов ядерных взрывов WC-135. Новые самолеты должны будут заменить устаревшие WC-135, стоящие на вооружении с 1960-х годов.

В 1963 году в Москве был подписан «Договор о запрещении испытаний ядерного оружия в атмосфере, космическом пространстве и под водой». Соглашение было заключено между СССР, США и Великобританией и вступило в силу в октябре 1963 года. Затем договор открыли для подписания другими странами. В настоящее время его участником является 131 государство.

Соглашение, также известное как «Московский договор», подразумевает контроль за ядерными испытаниями, в том числе с помощью различных технических средств. ВВС США используют самолеты WC-135 в качестве систем контроля за исполнением положений «Московского договора». Сведения о системах, установленных на самолетах засекречены.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/18/nuclear

Контейнерные системы сбора информации всегда актуальны) Прицепить-подвесить можно к чему угодно))

----------


## Avia M

Электромеханический аэрофинишер AAG, разрабатываемый американской компанией General Atomics для авианосцев типа «Джеральд Форд», впервые затормозил палубные транспортный самолет C-2A Greyhound и самолет дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-2D Hawkeye.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/26/aircraft

----------


## Avia M

> Теперь же руководство программы F-35 решило максимально ускорить разработку Auto-GCAS для F-35.


Э..., торопиться нет смысла. :Cool: 

Россия может через Турции получить доступ к секретным технологиям, с помощью которых разрабатывали американский многофункциональный истребитель пятого поколения F-35

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180702/1523797493.html

----------


## OKA

"Американская компания Lockheed Martin провела для ВМС США демонстрационные испытания прототипа системы, которая в будущем позволит управлять передвижениями беспилотных летательных аппаратов на палубе авианосца. Как пишет Aviation Week, новая система разрабатывается в рамках более масштабного проекта по созданию палубного беспилотника-заправщика MQ-25 Stingray.

Во время интенсивного летного дня по палубе авианосца могут одновременно перемещаться несколько летательных аппаратов. Для того, чтобы сделать их передвижение и распределение по стартовым позициям безопасным, на авианосце работают распорядители палубы. Они отдают команды по рулению, а также проводят предполетную проверку — визуальный контроль работы всей механизации самолетов.

В случае с пилотируемыми самолетами выполнение команд распорядителей палубы происходит довольно просто — летчик видит команды, отдаваемые распорядителем жестами, и исполняет их. В случае же с беспилотниками ситуация осложняется — оператор находится в центре управления и не видит палубы напрямую, но все же должен в точности выполнять команды распорядителя.

Система для палубных беспилотников, разрабатываемая Lockheed Martin представляет собой камеру с широким углом обзора. Панорамное изображение с нее передается на экран на пульте оператора. На него накладываются вспомогательные сообщения. Благодаря этой камере оператор видит жесты распорядителя.

Камера устанавливается на беспилотнике в носовой части. Разработчики утверждают, что с ее помощью оператор, находящийся в центре управления, имеет даже лучший обзор, чем летчик истребителя F/A-18 Super Hornet в кабине своего самолета. Другие подробности о новой системе пока не раскрываются.

В апреле текущего года американская компания General Atomics испытала систему управления перемещениями беспилотников по палубе авианосца, способную автоматически распознавать жесты распорядителей и исполнять отдаваемые ими команды.

Система, разрабатываемая General Atomics, предполагает встраивание в жезлы распорядителей палубы специальных устройств. Они способны распознавать жесты, показываемые распорядителем, и передавать их аппаратам в виде соответствующих команд: складывания или раскладывания крыла, выпуска или поднятия тормозного гака, маневрирования.

В перспективе система управления получит световую индикацию — с помощью набора светодиодов беспилотник сможет показать понял ли он жест распорядителя и статус выполнения команды. Испытания системы проводились на беспилотнике Avenger на сухопутном аэродроме. Работа системы проверялась в дневное и ночное время.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/04/uav





> Э..., торопиться нет смысла.
> 
> Россия может через Турции получить доступ к секретным технологиям, с помощью которых разрабатывали американский многофункциональный истребитель пятого поколения F-35
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180702/1523797493.html


"Эт вряд ли" ))

----------


## OKA

"Уже этой осенью американская армия получит новый самолёт-заправщик. 17 июля, портал businessinsider.com сообщил о том, что ВВС США и компания Boeing завершили лётные испытания самолёта KC-46 Pegasus.

Теперь компания Boeing передаст прототип «Пегаса» военным для окончательной сертификации, после чего самолёт сможет быть официально принят на вооружение. Финальный этап лётных испытаний стартовал в апреле текущего года, сегодня стало известно о том, что они успешно завершены.

К апрелю 2019 года Boeing должен передать военным ещё 17 «Пегасов», всего ВВС США намерены закупить 179 новых топливозаправщиков. Путь нового самолёта в американскую армию был весьма тернист. Тендер на замену устаревающих KC-135 Stratotanker был объявлен ещё в 2006 году, но финалист (после череды скандалов и отмен предыдущих решений) был объявлен лишь в 2011 году. На этом перипетии не закончились — программа разработки столкнулась со множеством сложностей, что существенно замедлило её. Так, первые KC-46 Pegasus планировалось принять на вооружение ещё в 2016 году, но самолёт попадёт в войска не ранее 2019 года.

Boeing KC-46 является военным самолётом-заправщиком и стратегическим транспортным самолётом. Разработка KC-46A ведётся на базе пассажирского авиалайнера Boeing 767. Помимо 94 т топлива, самолёт сможет перевозить до 114 «пассажиров» или использоваться для перевозки раненых, вмещая 24 человека на носилках в дополнение к 34 сидячим местам. Boeing KC-46 сможет заправлять все типы самолётов и вертолётов американской армии, а также авиацию союзников. Для перекачки топлива может использоваться как штанга, так и «классические» шланги."

https://warspot.ru/12430-konets-mucheniy-pegasa



"Минобороны США подписало контракт с компанией Lockheed Martin на очередную поставку истребителей F-35 Lightning II. 16 июля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что в рамках 11-й партии (LRIP 11) для армий Соединённых Штатов и их союзников будет изготовлен 141 самолёт.

Стороны не раскрывают деталей сделки до завершения всех бюрократических процедур. По неофициальной информации, стоимость 141 истребителя составит порядка $13 млрд. В рамках предыдущей партии (LRIP 10) было заказано 90 истребителей F-35 общей стоимостью $7,19 млрд.

F-35 Lightning II производится в трёх модификациях: F-35A (базовая модель), F-35B (с коротким взлётом и вертикальной посадкой) и F-35C (взлетает с авианосца при помощи катапульты, садится с использованием аэрофинишера). Помимо США, в программе по созданию самолёта принимают участие Австралия, Великобритания, Дания, Италия, Канада, Нидерланды, Норвегия и Турция. Кроме того, F-35 закупают ВВС Израиля и Японии."

https://warspot.ru/12418-f-35-vsyo-idyot-po-planu

----------


## Avia M

Изначально новую «глушилку» создавали в качестве замены существующим аналоговым системам радиоэлектронной борьбы AN/ALQ-99, которые используются на американских палубных самолетах EA-18G Growler. Теперь же военные планируют использовать NGJ параллельно с AN/ALQ-99.
Первая операционная версия NGJ будет способна «глушить» радиолокационные станции и системы связи, работающие на средних частотах. Речь идет, в частности, о прицельных радарах.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/18/jammer

Всех не "заглушат"!

----------


## OKA

"Военно-воздушные силы (ВВС) США заключили контракт с корпорацией Boeing на разработку, усовершенствование, сертификацию, тестирование и поставку новых президентских бортов к 2024 году. Как отмечается в распространенном в среду заявлении пресс-службы Белого дома, сумма договора составила $3,9 млрд.

"Формальная процедура замены [старых президентских лайнеров] началась еще в 2011 году, новые самолеты придут на замену уже используемых, срок эксплуатации которых составляет 31 год. Сумма контракта на два готовых Air Force One ("Борт номер один" - прим. ТАСС) в общей сложности составила $3,9 млрд, что позволило сэкономить $1,4 млрд налогоплательщиков по сравнению с изначально предложенной суммой в $5,3 млрд", - говорится в заявлении.

"Президент Дональд Трамп подчеркивал необходимость минимизировать стоимость замены двух находящихся в эксплуатации самолетов Air Force One. Вчерашний шаг [заключение контракта] отвечает этой поставленной цели и отражает приверженность президента нашим ВС и охране средств налогоплательщиков", - отметили в Белом доме.

О том, что Boeing поставит новые самолеты для президента США, стало известно в конце января 2015 года. Решение об этом было принято еще при администрации Барака Обамы, но позже Трамп выразил возмущение стоимостью договора. "Boeing строит абсолютно новый "Борт номер один" модели 747 для наших будущих президентов, но его цена никак не контролируется, она больше $4. Отменить заказ", - написал Трамп в декабре 2016 года на своей странице в Twitter. При этом он не указал, откуда именно он взял цифру $4 млрд.

Сейчас авиапарк главы государства состоит из двух машин, созданных на базе Boeing 747-200B, - дальнемагистрального двухпалубного широкофюзеляжного самолета. В этом году у обоих лайнеров заканчивается 30-летний срок эксплуатации. Впервые они поднялись в небо в 1987 году, когда президентом был Рональд Рейган.

Помимо двух лайнеров, в распоряжении Белого дома находятся более 20 вертолетов, которые также в основном устарели и требуют замены. Большинство из них составляют Sikorsky SH-3 Sea King, произведенные в 1974 году, и более современные Sikorsky White Hawk 1989 года выпуска."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ВВС США заключили контракт с Boeing на разработку новых президентских бортов к 2024 году - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Истребители F-15 Eagle могут ещё долгое время оставаться пригодными для воздушного боя. 22 июля, портал businessinsider.com сообщил о том, что Boeing предложил ВВС США новую модификацию самолёта F-15, которым может стать «оруженосцем» для стелс-истребителей.

В обозримом будущем ВВС США будут располагать парком истребителей четвёртого и пятого поколений, поэтому производители разрабатывают новые модификации уже имеющихся на вооружении самолётов с целью улучшения их характеристик и расширения сферы их применения.

Ранее Boeing представил очередную модификацию палубного самолёта F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, получившего название F/A-18 XT (Advanced Super Hornet), теперь же пришла очередь F-15 Eagle. В Boeing разработали версию F-15X, которая получит принципиально новые радары, компьютерную систему и технологии защиты (системы радиоэлектронной борьбы и обнаружения угроз).

Ранее ВВС США обнародовали планы по обновлению своего парка «Орлов», но теперь Boeing предложил военным не просто модернизированный самолёт, а настоящего «оруженосца» с более чем 20 ракетами класса «воздух-воздух» (втрое больше, чем у других американских истребителей). Он может использоваться в тандеме с истребителями пятого поколения, выступая в качестве носителя вооружения. Боезапас стелс-истребителей, перевозимый во внутренних отсеках, весьма ограничен, а летящий позади F-15X мог бы решить проблему сохранения незаметности при широких возможностях для воздушного боя."

https://warspot.ru/12481-f-15x-raket...ogo-pokoleniya


"Армия США заключила с американской компанией Raytheon контракт на разработку и поставку модифицированных беспилотных летательных аппаратов Coyote. Как сообщает Flightglobal, модифицированные аппараты получат осколочную боевую часть и будут использоваться для перехвата других беспилотников. Военные должны получить первые новые беспилотники в конце 2018 года.

По мере того, как беспилотники становятся дешевле, они получают все большее распространение — несложный мультикоптер с аппаратурой управления за относительно небольшие деньги может приобрести любой желающий. Это привело к тому, что, например, террористы стали использовать коммерческие дроны в качестве самодельных «бомбардировщиков».

Модифицированные беспилотники Coyote планируется использовать для перехвата квадрокоптеров, а также аппаратов самолетного и вертолетного типов массой до 600 килограммов. Для обнаружения беспилотников-нарушителей планируется использовать радиолокационные станции, работающие в Ku-диапазоне.

Испытания прототипов модифицированных беспилотников Coyote уже состоялись. Во время испытаний 12 аппаратов были выпущены по 12 целям. 11 из них успешно выполнили задачу, а один Coyote не смог подняться в воздух из-за неправильной работы двигателя.

Coyote представляет собой небольшой расходуемый беспилотник трубного запуска. Аппарат оснащен складными крылом и хвостовым оперением, а также гибкими резиновыми лопастями толкающего воздушного винта. Беспилотник способен находиться в воздухе до 30 минут, а дальность его действия составляет около 80 километров.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/23/uavs

----------


## OKA

" Американцы заменят «Ночной дозор» и «Атакуй и уходи» единой платформой


«Ночной дозор» Asten / Flickr

Американские военные объявили о намерении заменить сразу три типа воздушных командных пунктов единой платформой. Как пишет Defense News, ВВС США объявили тендер на разработку и поставку нового самолета, который на вооружении сменит командные пункты, известные под прозвищами «Ночной дозор», «Борт номер два» и «Атакуй и уходи». Эти летательные аппараты созданы для управления стратегическими силами во время ядерного конфликта, а также перевозки первых и вторых лиц государства во время войны и в мирное время.

Самолеты «Ночной дозор» (Nightwatch) имеют обозначение E-4B и созданы на базе пассажирского лайнера Boeing 747. Иначе их также называют «самолетами судного дня». Предполагается, что в случае ядерного военного конфликта на борту одного из таких самолетов будут находится президент США и министр обороны. Летательный аппарат, способный с дозаправкой находиться в воздухе не менее недели, выступает командным пунктом, из которого, в частности, может быть отдан приказ на нанесение ответного ядерного удара. В составе ВВС США с 1974 года находятся четыре «Ночных дозора».

«Борт номер два» (Air Force Two) имеет обозначение C-32A и создан на базе пассажирского самолета Boeing 757. Эти самолеты предназначены для перевозки премьер-министра, первой леди и госсекретаря. «Борт номер два» имеет на борту различные системы закрытой государственной связи, но не может использоваться для управления стратегическими силами. На вооружении США с 1998 года стоят четыре таких самолета. Возможность их замены власти США рассматривают на протяжении последних нескольких лет, однако конкретного решения пока не принято.

Наконец, самолеты «Атакуй и уходи» (Take Charge and Move Out, TACAMO) стоят на вооружении ВМС США с 1989 года. Они созданы на базе лайнера Boeing 707 и предназначены для управления подводными лодками с баллистическими ракетами и наземными пунктами баллистических ракет. «Атакуй и уходи» — наиболее распространенный вариант перевода военной аббревиатуры TACAMO. Возможны также варианты «Принимай ответственность и уходи» или «Командуй и вали». ВМС США располагают 16 такими самолетами, по меньшей мере один из которых должен в любое время находиться в воздухе.

Согласно требованиям военных, в качестве единой платформы для замены трех устаревших типов самолетов должен быть использован один из выпускаемых сегодня коммерческих лайнеров. Новый самолет должен быть легко конвертируемым под военные стандарты. После того, как единая платформа будет выбрана по итогам тендера, военные закажут дооборудование купленных самолетов в соответствии с функциями, которые должны выполнять «Ночной дозор», «Борт номер два» и «Атакуй и уходи».

В марте 2016 года завершилась реконструкция транспортного самолета VC-121A-LO, в 1950-х годах использовавшегося в качестве «борта номер один». VVIP-версия транспортника, названная «Колумбина II», прошла полные ремонт и реставрацию, после чего стала частью экспозиции Центральноамериканского музея полетов. «Колумбина II» получила свое имя в честь цветка — символа штата Колумбия аквилегии. VC-121A-LO, разработанный на базе пассажирского самолета Lockheed Constellation, стал первым в истории самолетом, получившим позывной Air Force One.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/02/platform


"...Эти самолеты предназначены для перевозки премьер-министра, первой леди и госсекретаря. .."

Интересно, кто у амеров за "премьер-министра ")) Меркель , Эдуар Филипп, или островитяне с англояпонские  :Biggrin: 


"Американская компания Bell Helicopter 31 июля 2018 года провела первые открытые демонстрационные испытания перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor. Как пишет The Aviationist, демонстрация аппарата состоялась в сборочном центре в Амарилло в Техасе. В испытаниях принял участие опытный образец конвертоплана с регистрационным номером N280BH.

Во время демонстрации разработчики показали конвертоплан V-280 в режиме висения. Кроме того, аппарат выполнил вращение в режиме висения, а также горизонтальные полеты в вертолетном и самолетном режимах. Целью отрытых испытаний, в частности, была демонстрация работы подвижной трансмиссии, благодаря которой стало возможным отклонение воздушных винтов без поворота мотогондол с двигателями.

В конце июня Bell Helicopter приступила к расширенному этапу летных испытаний V-280 Valor. Аппарат, в частности, проверили горизонтальной посадкой с пробегом до остановки и крутым взлетом под углом 80 градусов. Состоявшиеся испытания признаны успешными.

Как ожидается, в 2019 году V-280 будет представлен на демонстрационные испытания Армии США в рамках тендера FVL. В середине марта 2018 года консорциум американских компаний Sikorsky и Boeing приступил к наземным испытаниям оборудования, узлов и агрегатов перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Он станет конкурентом V-280 на тендере FVL.

В середине мая текущего года конвертоплан V-280 совершил первый полет в самолетном режиме. Во время этих испытаний летательный аппарат развил скорость в 190 узлов. Специалисты проверяли транзитный режим полета при переходе от «вертолетной» конфигурации к «самолетной» и обратно. Также оценивалась работа бортового оборудования и механизмов поворота воздушных винтов.

Проект конвертоплана Valor был представлен весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начались в конце июля 2017-го. Ожидается, что этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 519 километров в час, а его боевой радиус составит 1,5 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв"




Все ролики :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/02/valor

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный истребитель-бомбардировщик F-35C Lightning II прошёл этап внедрения в боевое крыло авианосца.  28 августа, на сайте Военно-морского института ВМС США появилась информация о том, что американские ВМС провели новый этап испытаний F-35C.




Истребители F-35C Lightning II уже прошли полный цикл наземных испытаний, а также совершали полёты с палубы авианосца. Теперь эти самолёты прошли внедрение в состав авиакрыла и стали его полноценной частью.
Истребители F-35C проходят тестирование на совместимость с другими самолётами авианосца

В ходе испытаний, проводившихся на авианосце USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72), F-35C совершили учебные вылеты вместе с самолётами F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, EA-18G Growlers и E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. В пресс-службе ВМС США отмечают, что «Молнии» прошли полный этап проверки на совместимость и теперь могут задействоваться в боевых операциях, хотя ещё не получили статуса начальной боевой готовности.

Самолёты выпускаются в трёх версиях: 
F-35A со стандартными взлётом и посадкой, 
F-35B с вертикальными взлётом и посадкой, 
F-35C — самолёт для ВМС, базирующийся на авианосцах (взлетает при помощи катапульты, садится с использованием аэрофинишера). Истребители созданы консорциумом производителей авиационной техники во главе с американской корпорацией Lockheed Martin. F-35C разрабатывался для нужд ВМС США и Великобритании, но позже британцы отказались от закупки палубного истребителя-бомбардировщика, выбрав для своих авианосцев версию F-35B. "

https://warspot.ru/12795-f-35c-vzyali-v-komandu

----------


## Avia M

Комиссия Пентагона, оценивавшая развитие проекта по созданию истребителя пятого поколения F-35, без видимых оснований переквалифицировала ряд недоработок из критичных во второстепенные, сообщает неправительственная организация Project On Government Oversight (POGO) со ссылкой на документы военных.
В июне главное контрольно-бюджетное управление (GAO) США сообщило о 966 "явных недоработках" в существующем проекте F-35. Из них более 110 относились к первой категории, то есть "могли повредить надежности, безопасности или другим критическим требованиям" при эксплуатации воздушного судна.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180830/1527474207.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Lockheed Martin подготовила проект значительной модернизации истребителя F-22 Raptor, предполагающий доработку планера самолета и установку на него бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования истребителя F-35 Lightning II. Как пишет Defense One, поставка в войска модернизированной версии F-22 позволит существенно сэкономить средства на разработке нового боевого самолета, который сможет действовать в зонах с ограничением и воспрещением доступа и маневра (anti-access/area denied environment, зоны A2/AD).

Зонами A2/AD американские военные называют, в том числе, воздушные пространства, в которых крайне сложна или вовсе невозможна работа современной военной авиации. Речь идет не только о противодействии систем противовоздушной обороны и авиации противника, а также постоянном спутниковом наблюдении и условиях, при которых поставка запчастей и провизии значительно затруднена или вовсе невозможна. В понятие зон A2/AD также входит отсутствие американского политического и финансового влияния в регионе.

В Пентагоне полагают, что в ближайшие несколько лет число таких зон в мире станет гораздо больше, чем сегодня; это значительно затруднит защиту американских интересов за рубежом. К числу стран, занимающихся активным созданием закрытых зона американские военные относят Россию и Китай, разрабатывающие новые комплексы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны, а также системы радиоэлектронной борьбы и радиолокационные станции.

Согласно проекту Lockheed Martin, на F-22 в первую очередь планируется поставить систему управления полетными заданиями истребителя F-35 с оптимизированным под Raptor программным обеспечением. Кроме того, проект предполагает использование в модернизированной версии F-22 новых радиопоглощающих и маскирующих покрытий. Некоторые элементы планера истребителя также могут перепроектированы с учетом использования новых композиционных материалов. Другие подробности проекта пока не раскрываются. Программа уже была представлена руководству ВВС США.

Истребители F-22, разработанные в первой половине 1990-х годов, считаются наиболее совершенными боевыми машинами на вооружении ВВС США и регулярно проходят модернизацию. При этом в самолетах используется множество уже устаревших систем, включая центральный вычислительный блок истребителя построен на базе процессора Intel i960MX с тактовой частотой 100 мегагерц. В каждом таком блоке используются два процессора, отвечающие за обработку данных с внешних сенсоров и управление.

В середине 2015 года командование ВВС США решило оснастить истребители F-22 нашлемными дисплеями с целеуказанием и системой планирования. Разработку этих устройств планируется завершить к 2020 году. Благодаря нашлемным дисплеям летчики смогут получать информацию со всех датчиков F-22 и вооружения без опускания глаз на приборы. Согласно требованию военных, нашлемные дисплеи не должны ограничивать обзор летчика. Система отображения информации на нашлемном дисплее должна быть полностью совместима с системой катапультирования из истребителя, включая быстрое отсоединение кабелей.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/03/fighters

----------


## OKA

" Командование ВВС США заказало американской компании Lockheed Martin разработку новой сверхдальней крылатой ракеты. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, боеприпас будет создаваться на базе оперативно-тактической крылатой ракеты AGM-158 JASSM и получит обозначение JASSM-XR (Extreme Range, экстремальная дальность).

В министерстве обороны США полагают, что в ближайшие несколько лет в мире число зон, закрытых для современной военной авиации, станет гораздо больше, что может значительно затруднить защиту американских интересов за рубежом. К числу стран, занимающихся активным созданием закрытых зон американские военные, в частности, относят Россию и Китай.

Для успешного ведения военных действий в закрытых зонах и создается боеприпас с очень большой дальностью полета, использование которого позволит американским самолет наносить удары по объектам противника без входа в зону действия его систем противовоздушной обороны.

Стоимость разработки JASSM-XR составляет 51,1 миллиона долларов. Контракт на разработку боеприпаса подразумевает и доработку бортовых систем базовой JASSM. Все работы по созданию нового боеприпаса планируется завершить к сентябрю 2023 года.

Подробности о перспективной крылатой ракете не раскрываются. Как отмечает bmpd, увеличение дальности базового боеприпаса возможно будет произведен за счет удлинения корпуса ракеты и размещения в нем топливных баков большего объема. Предположительно, такая доработка сделает невозможным применение JASSM-XR с самолетов тактической авиации ВВС США.

Крылатая ракета JASSM имеет в длину 4,3 метра и размах крыла 2,4 метра. Масса боеприпаса составляет 975 килограммов, включая 450-килограммовую боевую часть. Дальность полета ракеты, разработанной в 1990-х годах, составляет 370 километров.

В начале 2000-х годов JASSM была усовершенствована до версии JASSM-ER. Дальность полета ракеты этой версии составляет чуть меньше одной тысячи километров. Увеличения дальности удалось добиться благодаря установки на базовую ракету нового более эффективного двигателя, а также незначительного увеличения объемов топливных баков при сохранении внешних размеров боеприпаса.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/12/jassm

----------


## OKA

" Американская армия впервые перебросила свои новые стелс-истребители в зону потенциального конфликта. Если первая эскадрилья F-35B, находящаяся в Японии, нужна для несения дежурства, то на Ближнем Востоке эти истребители находятся в состоянии полной боеготовности. 13 сентября, ВМС США на своём официальном YouTube-канале U.S. Navy показали, как проходит развёртывание 211-й эскадрильи в составе 13-го экспедиционного отряда морской пехоты. На видео показано, как истребители F-35B взлетают с десантного корабля-вертолётоносца USS Essex (LHD-2)."

https://warspot.ru/12934-f-35b-na-boevom-dezhurstve








"Американские военно-воздушные силы больше не будут покупать истребители четвёртого поколения, даже в усовершенствованном варианте. 13 сентября, портал defensenews.com опубликовал выдержки из интервью с министром ВВС США Хизер Уилсон, которая отвергла возможность закупки истребителей F-15X.

По словам Уилсон, военное командование имеет ограниченный бюджет и не будет сокращать закупки новых истребителей F-35A, чтобы приобрести боевые самолёты четвёртого поколения, даже несмотря на их расширенные возможности. В частности, это касается модели F-15X, которую ранее Boeing презентовал как «оруженосца» для «стелсов».
​Истребители F-15 Eagle не будут закупаться американской армией. defenseone.com - Американским ВВС не интересны «новые-старые» истребители | Warspot.ru Истребители F-15 Eagle не будут закупаться американской армией.
defenseone.com

«Наш истребительный парк уже состоит из 80% самолётов четвёртого поколения и 20% — пятого. Во всех возможных сценариях использования боевой авиации истребители пятого поколения имеют огромное преимущество над своими предшественниками, поэтому мы стремимся к тому, чтобы у нас уже в скором времени было 50 на 50 истребителей этих двух поколений», — заявила Уилсон.

Военное командование также не заинтересовалось «гибридом» истребителей F-22 и F-35, который Lockheed Martin предложил Японии. По словам Уилсон, «это не то, что нам сейчас надо». ВВС США сосредоточатся на закупке F-35A, в потенциале которого военное ведомство полностью уверено. "

https://warspot.ru/12933-amerikanski...ye-istrebiteli

----------


## Avia M

> "Американские военно-воздушные силы больше не будут покупать истребители четвёртого поколения, даже в усовершенствованном варианте.


Даже с "двумя плюсами"?  :Confused: 




> военное командование имеет ограниченный бюджет


Америка сегодня, "деньгов" как всегда не хватает...

----------


## OKA

" Полет над акваторией Средиземного моря совершил американский стратегический бомбардировщик B-52H, способный нести ядерное оружие. Об этом свидетельствуют данные западных авиационных ресурсов.

Бомбардировщик ВВС США с бортовым номером 61−0015 и позывным MYTEE51 19 сентября поднялся в воздух на британской авиабазе Фэрфорд и находился в полете на протяжении девяти часов. Данных о том, в каком районе выполняли задание летчики, нет. Предположительно, полет проходил в западной или восточной части Средиземного моря.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, 17 сентября стратегический бомбардировщик ВВС США B-52 с бортовым номером 61−0015 и позывным Chaos43 был замечен в районе арктических островов, на которых размещена российская база ПВО. Известно, что самолет совершил дозаправку в воздухе, границ воздушного пространства России он не нарушал. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2485421.html

))

Улыбнёмся?

Ролик про B-1 :

----------


## OKA

" В годы «Холодной войны» американские ВВС насчитывали 401 оперативную эскадрилью, но к настоящему времени их количество уменьшилось до 312. Военное командование США считает, что этих сил недостаточно для успешного участия в полномасштабном военном конфликте, и намерено увеличить их до 386 эскадрилий.

«ВВС слишком малочисленны для того, что нация ожидает от нас. 312 эскадрилий недостаточно. Воздушные силы, необходимые для реализации Национальной стратегии обороны, должны насчитывать 386 эскадрилий», — заявила министр ВВС США Хизер Уилсон.


​План развития ВВС США. twitter.com/usairforce

По словам Уилсон, в конце «Холодной войны» ВВС США насчитывали 401 боеготовую эскадрилью, каждая из которых, в зависимости от задач, имела от 12 до 24 самолётов. Чтобы вернуть армии полноценную воздушную поддержку, уже к 2030 году требуется нарастить имеющуюся численность на 24%. Состав ВВС США могут пополнить следующие части:

    22 эскадрильи управления и разведки;
    14 эскадрилий топливозаправщиков;
    9 боевых поисково-спасательных эскадрилий;
    7 эскадрилий специального назначения;
    7 космических эскадрилий;
    5 бомбардировочных эскадрилий;
    2 беспилотных эскадрильи;
    1 транспортная эскадрилья. "


https://warspot.ru/12971-vvs-ssha-ho...she-samolyotov

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты Учебного авиационного командования ВВС США совместно с представителями американской компании Beechcraft объявили, что сумели установить причину эпизодов плохого самочувствия и потери сознания летчиками легких турбовинтовых штурмовых самолетов T-6 Texan II. Как сообщает Defense News, причиной этих эпизодов специалисты признали резкие колебания уровня кислорода в дыхательной смеси, подаваемой в кабину пилота и его маску, из-за чего летчики могли испытывать гипоксию или гипокапнию.

Эпизоды плохого самочувствия или кратковременной потери сознания среди летчиков штурмовых самолетов T-6 Texan II периодически фиксируются с самого момента их принятия на вооружение в 2001 году. Серия из нескольких таких эпизодов была зарегистрирована в январе 2018 года, после чего командующий ВВС США на весь февраль приостановил полеты T-6. В июне полеты таких самолетов также приостанавливались на сутки. В числе симптомов, о которых сообщали летчики штурмовых самолетов, были головокружение, помутнение и даже кратковременная потеря сознания.

По итогам расследования причин возникновения таких эпизодов, проводившегося на протяжении последнего полугода, военные пришли к выводу, что их причиной стал более частый, чем изначально оценивалось, выход из строя фильтрующей и клапанной подсистем бортовой системы генерации кислорода на самолетах T-6. В полете эта система через систему фильтров с нанотрубками отфильтровывает кислород из поступающего воздуха, а затем подмешивает его в дыхательную смесь, подаваемую в кабину и маску летчику.

Из-за выхода из строя фильтрующей или клапанной подсистем неправильно начинает работать программное обеспечение, управляющее системой генерации кислорода, из-за чего та начинает завышать или, наоборот, занижать подмешивание кислорода в дыхательную смесь. В первом случае летчик начинает испытывать гипокапнию, а во втором — гипоксию. Гипокапнией называется состояние при недостаточном уровне углекислого газа в крови, а гипоксией — недостаточный уровень кислорода. Оба этих состояния имеют схожую симптоматику, включая головокружение, тошноту, помутнение и потерю сознания.

В ближайшее время планируется развернуть работы по перепроектированию бортовой системы генерации кислорода, которые должны будут завершиться в течение двух-четырех лет. Пока будет разрабатываться улучшенная система генерации кислорода, специалисты Beechcraft доработают ее программное обеспечение таким образом, чтобы даже при сбое подсистем уровень кислорода в дыхательной смеси не претерпевал резких изменений. Доработка программного обеспечения уже началась.

Для некоторых типов американских боевых самолетов случаи возникновения симптомов гипоксии у летчиков очень часты. Помимо штурмовиков T-6, речь идет об истребителях F-22 Raptor и F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, а также учебных самолетах T-45 Goshawk. Выявить какую-либо систему в возникновении гипоксии на последних трех типах самолетов или выяснить причины этого состояния у летчиков пока не удалось. Иногда гипоксия приводит к потере управления самолетом и гибели летчика.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/18/obogs

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 24 сентября 2018 года корпорация Boeing, ВВС США выбрали предложенный ею многоцелевой вертолет МН-139 (вариант известного итальянского вертолета Leonardo AW139) для замены парка вертолетов Bell UH-1N Huey, используемого для обеспечения безопасности американских наземных стратегических ракетных комплексов шахтного базирования.

Всего ВВС США планируют приобрести 84 вертолета Boeing MH-139 (официальное военное обозначение пока не выбрано), стоимость программы закупок вместе с технической поддержкой и обучением личного состава оценивается в 2,4 млрд долл. Поставки должны быть начаты в 2020 году. Требования ВВС США включают обеспечение налета на каждый вертолет не менее чем 480 часов в год при сроке службы не менее 30 лет.

Вертолеты будут поставляться с производственного предприятия Leonardo Helicopters (бывшая AgustaWestland) в Филадельфии, где находится американская сборочная линия вертолетов AW139. Затем изготовленные там вертолеты AW139 будут переоборудоваться в вариант МН-139 на предприятии Boeing в Ридли-Парке, на южной окраине Филадельфии (бывшее головное предприятие Boeing Vertol).

В настоящее время ВВС США используют для обеспечения безопасности стратегических ракетных комплексов шахтного базирования 62 вертолета Bell UH-1N Huey (военная версия вертолета Bell 212), начавшие поступать на вооружение в 1970 году и возраст которых сейчас превышает 40 лет. Помимо данной основной задачи, вертолеты UH-1N ВВС используются также для повседневных VIP-перевозок и имеют задачу обеспечения эвакуации из Вашингтона членов Конгресса США и важных сотрудников правительства в случае чрезвычайной ситуации.

Конкурсная программа по замене вертолетов UH-1N была начата ВВС США в декабре 2016 года. Помимо Boeing, выступившей в партнерстве с итальянской Leonardo с предложением вертолета МН-139 (AW139), в тендере приняли участие также компания Sikorsky (входящая в состав корпорации Lockheed Martin) с предложением очередной деривации НН-60U своего вертолета UH-60 Black Hawk (ранее ВВС США уже приобрели три вертолета НН-60U для обеспечения деятельности военных полигонов), и корпорация Sierra Nevada Corporation - последняя предлагала поставить ВВС откапиталенные и модернизированные до уровня UH-60L вертолеты UH-60A Black Hawk, выводимые из состава армейской авиации США.

Сообщается, что выбор в пользу МН-139 был обеспечен прежде всего более низкой ценой предложения Boeing, которое обещает экономию более чем в 1 млрд долл по сравнению с другими претендентами (Sikorsky первоначально запрашивала 4,1 млрд долл за вертолеты НН-60U). Особенно значительная экономия ожидается в процессе поддержания жизненного цикла МН-139 как по сути вариации широко распространенного коммерческого вертолета, по сравнению со стоимостью жизненного цикла чисто военных машин семейства UH-60. Изначально ВВС США планировали на внеконкурсной основе осуществить закупку вертолетов HH-60U, но под давлением Конгресса США и контрольных органов были вынуждены объявить тендер с приоритетной задачей экономии средств по данной программе."

Фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3353855.html

----------


## Avia M

Корпорация Boeing выиграла контракт на сумму $9,2 млрд на создание учебно-тренировочных самолетов для ВВС США. Об этом со ссылкой на заявление американских военных сообщает Reuters.
Boeing разработает новый учебно-тренировочный самолет cовместно со шведской Saab AB.
Всего военно-воздушные силы планируют приобрести 351 самолет и 46 авиатренажеров. Дополнительная опция контракта предполагает приобретение 475 самолетов и 120 авиатренажеров.
Первые поставки самолетов должны начаться с 2023 года, а полностью завершатся к 2034 году.
Boeing обошла компанию Lockheed Martin, которая предложила ВВС модифицированную версию учебно-тренировочного самолета T-50, разработанную вместе с Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. В то время как компания Leonardo DRS предлагала самолет T-100, модификацию итальянского M-346.
ВВС США планируют заменить учебно-тренировочные самолеты T-38, которые используются почти 50 лет. По данным аналитиков, для их замены могут купить до 600 новых воздушных судов.

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны США и корпорация Lockheed Martin подписали контракт на производство очередной партии истребителей семейства F-35 Lightning II. Вчера, 30 сентября, портал breakingdefense.com сообщил о том, что в рамках 11-й партии (LRIP 11) стоимость модели F-35A составит $89,2 млн.

«По мере наращивания производства мы реализуем дополнительные инициативы по экономии средств, стремясь к 2020 году сократить стоимость F-35A до $80 млн, что соответствует цене самолётов четвёртого поколения или даже меньше», — рассказал Грег Ульмер, руководитель программы F-35 в Lockheed Martin.

Всего в рамках 11-й партии Lockheed Martin соберёт 141 истребитель F-35: 102 F-35A, 25 F-35B и 14 F-35C. При этом стоимость F-35A (модификации для ВВС) составит $89,2 млн, что на 5,4% меньше, чем в предыдущем заказе. F-35B, способный вертикально взлетать и приземляться, обойдётся в $115,5 млн, а палубный истребитель F-35C — в $107,7 млн.


​Как снижалась стоимость F-35A. breakingdefense.com

В Lockheed Martin указывают, что несмотря на сравнительно масштабные заказы, производство истребителей F-35 всё ещё проходит в режиме мелкосерийной сборки. К началу серийного производства стоимость единицы F-35A может снизиться до изначально запланированного показателя в $80 млн. "

https://warspot.ru/13063-f-35-pobil-tsenovoy-rekord

----------


## Nazar

F-35B не способен вертикально взлетать и переходить в горизонтальный полет.

----------


## OKA

> F-35B не способен вертикально взлетать и переходить в горизонтальный полет.






Пишут, что с "малой нагрузкой" и неполными баками может :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-35


" В сентябре на авианосец КВМФ Великобритании Queen Elizabeth («Королева Елизавета»), находящийся у восточного побережья Северной Америки, впервые совершили посадку два истребителя пятого поколения укороченного взлета и вертикальной посадки КМП США F-35B Lightning II, управляемые британскими летчиками. Впоследствии данные самолеты совершили трамплинный взлет с палубы авианосца. Видео испытаний КВМФ Великобритании выложило на YouTube.

Испытательные полеты F-35B с Queen Elizabeth, предполагающие более 500 посадок на палубу, продлятся 11 недель, отмечает КВМФ Великобритании.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYv4duwu2p8

В сентябре самолет КМП США F-35B Lightning II, взлетевший с палубы десантного штурмового корабля ВМС США USS Essex в Персидском заливе, стал первым американским F-35 Lightning II, принявшим участие в авиаударе. В том же месяце в Южной Каролине (США) впервые упал F-35 Lightning II..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/10/01/f35b/

----------


## Nazar

Да Викпедия может что угодно писать. Он же не просто так STOVL, а не VTOVL. Есть всего несколько видео предсерийных F-35B взлетающих вертикально под героическую музыку и так-же героически опускающихся, без перехода в горизонтальный полет. А вертикально взлетающий серийный самолет, я лично ни разу не видел.

----------


## OKA

> Да Викпедия может что угодно писать. Он же не просто так STOVL, а не VTOVL. Есть всего несколько видео предсерийных F-35B взлетающих вертикально под героическую музыку и так-же героически опускающихся, без перехода в горизонтальный полет. А вертикально взлетающий серийный самолет, я лично ни разу не видел.


Ну там и под роликом примерно то же написано :

"An F-35B test aircraft completes its first-ever vertical takeoff (VTO) at NAS Patuxent River, Md., on May 10, 2013. While not a capability used in combat, VTOs are required for repositioning of the STOVL in environments where a jet could not perform a short takeoff. In these cases, the jet, with a limited amount of fuel, would execute a VTO to travel a short distance. ".

Может серийные и не способны даже на короткие перелёты , после вертикального взлёта.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Сегодня с индийцами подписали контракт на С-400.
Там картинка такая была размещена, как раз в темку:*

*При этом главный противник напомнил о себе всем своим союзникам и несоюзникам* - (США напомнили странам о каре за российские С-400) http://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featur...fos?ocid=ientp

----------


## OKA

" Президент США Дональд Трамп рассматривает другие кандидатуры на пост министра Военно-воздушных сил вместо Хизэр Уилсон из-за недовольства ее работой по созданию космических войск, сообщил журнал "Форин полиси" со ссылкой на источники в американской администрации.
       По мнению источников, Д.Трамп планирует отправить министра в отставку после промежуточных выборов в конгресс в ноябре этого года, однако точное время отставки еще не известно. На этом посту Х.Уилсон может сменить Майк Роджерс - конгрессмен-республиканец, поддерживающий создание космических сил.
       Издание отмечает, что Д.Трамп недоволен Х.Уилсон, поскольку она, затягивая работу по этому направлению, подрывает деятельность администрации изнутри.
       В июне этого года президент США Д.Трамп поручил Пентагону приступить к формированию Военно-космических сил США как дополнительного рода войск. В свою очередь вице-президент США Майк Пенс сообщил, что США планируют сформировать новое подразделение Вооруженных сил к 2020 году. По его словам, это позволит Вашингтону доминировать в космосе и противостоять растущим угрозам, исходящим от России и Китая.
       Идея встретила скептицизм в рядах американских военных.
       По данным источников, создание ВКС из 13 тыс. человек займет около пяти лет и обойдется бюджету страны в $13 млрд. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=492413

Т.е. явно метит на второй срок))

----------


## OKA

" Американские лётчики сняли видеоролик с кадрами дозаправки двух самолётов F-35B из состава 211-й эскадрильи истребительно-бомбардировочной авиации Корпуса морской пехоты США во время их первого боевого задания.




В сентябре этого года американский истребитель-бомбардировщик F-35B провёл разведку территории Сомали, после чего десантный корабль «Essex» с шестью самолётами на борту отправился из Аденского залива в северную часть Аравийского моря. Корпус морской пехоты США стал первым видом американских вооружённых сил, использовавшим новый истребитель F-35 для нанесения авиаударов. Дозаправка пары F-35B в небе над Афганистаном выполнялась самолётом-заправщиком Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker ВВС США.
Воздушная дозаправка истребителей F-35B над Афганистаном

Хотя F-35 является международной разработкой под американским началом, первыми эти самолёты в боевой операции задействовали израильтяне. В мае этого года командующий ВВС Израиля генерал-майор Амикам Норкин заявил, что ЦАХАЛ дважды использовал F-35 Adir (F-35I) в боевых операциях на территории Сирии..."

https://warspot.ru/13161-amerikanski...zapravku-f-35b

----------


## OKA

" «Объединенный офис программы» истребителя F-35 тут отчитался, что все истребители, полеты которых были остановлены после аварии F-35B, прошли необходимую проверку, и 80% из них допущены к полетам. 
Из оставшихся (60-65 самолетов) достаточно быстро можно ввести в строй половину, а остальные должны подождать, пока новые топливопроводы для двигателей изготовят ("кузнецам дано задание..."(с). С точки зрения «британского союзника» из 16 их F-35B требуют ремонта «тоже 20%» - 5 самолетов (похоже, представители британского МО давно не видели калькулятора). 
Интересный там дефект, если он легко выявляется визуально. Вообще на Пратт-Уитни, похоже, засели бракоделы со «стажем»:

история с тремя серьезными авариями F-22 «Рэптора» всего за полгода по причине отказа двигателей, усугубляется «жертвами» урагана «Мишель». Те тоже скорее всего не смогли покинуть базу во Флориде из-за проблем с двигателями. Показательно тут «выступление» «Рэптора» на авиасалоне во Фарнборо – там F-22 в течение трех дней преследовали постоянные отказы при запуске двигателей, в результате чего он «слетал» всего один раз. 
Зато на обратном пути застрял в Канаде на ремонте на две с половиной недели. Весьма вероятно, это один из «бортов», застуканный ураганом в Тинделле. А из 33 вылетевших от туда самолетов, один прилетел на авиабазу Райт-Пэттерсон с остановившимся двигателем и нулевым давлением в топливной системе..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/384347.html

----------


## OKA

" Стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135U в пятницу совершил полет вблизи границ Ленинградской и Псковской областей, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, самолет с бортовым номером 64-14849 и позывным LUIGI16, вылетевший с авиабазы Милденхолл в Великобритании, курсировал в воздушном пространстве Эстонии по линии Тарту - Финский залив. В какие-то моменты самолет, способный вести радиоэлектронную разведку на сотни километров вглубь территории противника, приближался к российской границе на расстояние 53 км.
       На обратном пути из Эстонии он также провел разведку вблизи границ Калининградской области.
       Как сообщалось, в четверг стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США RC-135S, предназначенный, в том числе, для отслеживания пусков баллистических ракет, осуществил многочасовой полет над районом Баренцева моря, где подводные крейсеры Северного флота проводили учения, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       Тем временем другой стратегический разведывательный самолет ВВС США - RC-135U совершил облет Калининградской области, курсируя в небе над Польшей, Литвой и Балтикой. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=493441

----------


## OKA

" 3D-печать поможет ВВС США сэкономить 1279 долларов на каждой кофейной кружке


Кружка с электроподогревом U.S. Air Force

Командование ВВС США объявило о намерении использовать трехмерную печать для изготовления ручек для кружек с электроподогревом, которые используются на самолетах для кипячения воды или разогрева кофе. Как пишет AirForceTimes, благодаря этому расходы на ремонт каждой сломанной кружки составят не более 50 центов. До сих пор военные приобретали новые кружки взамен сломанных по 1280 долларов за штуку.

Кружки с электроподогревом сегодня используются на трех типах американских самолетов: 59 заправщиках KC-10 Extender, 52 транспортниках C-5 Galaxy/Super Galaxy и 222 C-17 Globemaster III. Эти кружки оснащены нихромовой спиралью в донышке и штекером для подключения к бортовой электрической сети самолета и используются экипажами самолетов для разогрева воды для чая и для подогрева готового кофе.

Электрическая посуда имеет пластиковую ручку, которая легко ломается при падении. После этого кружку приходится заменять, а поскольку такая посуда уже серийно не выпускается, то военные размещают заказы на изготовление небольших партий.

По американским авиационным правилам, любое оборудование на самолете, которое должно подключаться к бортовой сети, должно проходить сертификацию по стандартам Федерального управления гражданской авиации. Таким образом, производство небольшой партии новых кружек и их сертификация приводят к высокой стоимости посуды. С начала 2018 года ВВС США купили 25 новых кружек по 1280 долларов.

ВВС США решили использовать технологии трехмерной печати для ремонта сломанных кружек. В настоящее время военные занимаются подбором материала, который наилучшим образом подходит для печати пластиковых ручек для кружек. Когда именно планируется завершить разработку и сертифицировать новые детали для сломанной посуды, пока неизвестно.

В середине октября 2018 года Командование кораблестроения и вооружения ВМС США разрешило использовать напечатанные металлические детали в конструкции некоторых узлов кораблей и судов. Первым кораблем, который получит напечатанную деталь, станет авианосец «Гарри Трумэн». Деталь — дренажный клапан — установят в паровую систему авианосца в 2019 году.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/23/coffeecup

В советское время про злобный оскал капитализма любили поговорить)) Про "золотые" титановые унитазы на американских бомберах и пр. прелести "свободного рынка" ))

Теперь , поди, и в России так же  :Biggrin: 


" Луиджи и Марио около Калининграда

    Герои мультфильмов повстречались возле калининградского региона .

    64-14849 
    United States Air Force LUIGI16 (работал над Эстонией утром)
    United States Military
    Boeing RC-135U 

    64-14846 
    United States Air Force MARIO64 (прилетел в Польшу из UK,  будет работать)
    United States Military
    Boeing RC-135V Rivet Joint  "



https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/561171.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Bell Helicopter провела новый этап испытаний перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor, в ходе которого специалисты разогнали летательный аппарат быстрее 250 узлов (463 километра в час). Об этом сообщает WFAA. Испытания проводились в самолетном режиме полета, при котором плоскость вращения воздушных винтов аппарата была перпендикулярна продольной оси фюзеляжа.

Испытания на скорость проводятся в рамках расширенного этапа проверок, в завершении которого конвертоплан должен будет разогнаться по меньшей мере до 280 узлов. Эта скорость указывается разработчиком в качестве крейсерской и именно она заложена в название аппарата.




В конце июня Bell Helicopter приступила к расширенному этапу летных испытаний V-280 Valor. Аппарат, в частности, проверили горизонтальной посадкой с пробегом до остановки и крутым взлетом под углом 80 градусов. Состоявшиеся испытания признаны успешными.

Как ожидается, в 2019 году V-280 будет представлен на демонстрационные испытания Армии США в рамках тендера FVL. В середине марта 2018 года консорциум американских компаний Sikorsky и Boeing приступил к наземным испытаниям оборудования, узлов и агрегатов перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Он станет конкурентом V-280 на тендере FVL.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. Боевой радиус перспективного конвертоплана, по проекту, составит 1,5 тысячи километров. В случае, если V-280 выиграет тендер Армии США, на вооружении он заменит устаревающие многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Blackhawk.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/24/knots

----------


## OKA

" В США уволили командира пилотажной группы ВВС "Тандерберд" - подполковника Джейсона Херда. Кристаллизатором проблемы стал эпизод в баре, где члены группы собрались после очередного показательного полета в сентябре 2017 г. Недовольные ведомые, после хорошей выпивки, стали предъявлять командиру претензии - "низко летаешь, громко свистишь"... В результате дело кончилось дракой, и Джейсона пришлось отрывать от одного из пилотов, которого тот пытался задушить.

Служебное расследование показало, что подполковник Херд периодически допускал отклонения от согласованных правил показа летной техники, включая слишком низкие пролеты над публикой, выполнение сложного пилотажа при недостаточной высоте облачности и, наконец, сверхзвуковой пролет группы на "Аэротату-2017"...

Тут еще характерен доклад по поводу гибели 4 апреля пилота этой группы майора Стефана Багно. Судя по всему, пилота сгубил излишни "агрессивный" пилотаж: выполняя переворот пилот перешел с перегрузки -2 ед. до +8,5 ед, после чего, похоже, потерял сознание и не пришел в себя практически до столкновения с землей. В общем, ведомые Джейсона вполне обоснованного обвиняли того, что "сам угробишься - фиг с тобой, но еще и нас угробишь!" Джейсон Херди успел покомандовать группой только год."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/395002.html


" Tут коллега как-то делился: «Только почитав работы ЦАГИ по экранопланам понял, почему так хорошо бились «мессершмитты» Bf 109 на посадке. У них был большой стояночный угол, да еще предкрылки, и на посадке у земли при благоприятных условиях (направление ветра, температура и т.п.) возникал экранный эффект. При полете «на экране» стабилизатора «мессера» для балансировки не хватало, а поймать этот эффект в аэродинамической трубе не могли – дуть вблизи «экрана» не умели... Соответственно как-то выявить и решить проблему так и не сумели...»

Рассказ этот вызвал острое чувство дежавю – где-то про этот «эффект экрана» читал совсем недавно. Через пару дней дошло – отчет об аварии F-22 на авиабазе Фэллон 13, ага, апреля этого года. Крайне занимательное чтиво, про «порядок в этом виде войск»...



Главной причиной того, что самолет стоимостью порядка 400 млн долл. (с НИРом, модернизациями и проч.) грохнулся на взлете на полосу и пропахал на «брюхе» пару километров, стало нарушение пилотом техники взлета на F-22. Как показал «черный ящик» пилот при взлете оторвал переднее колесо на скорости 225 км/ч – это вместо 255 по инструкции (на самом деле, учитывая превышение базы на уровнем моря в 1200 м, расчетная скорость отрыва колеса получалась вообще 270 км/ч!). На вопрос пилоту, «где вы этому научились»? последовал ответ: «Слышал от кого-то, от кого не помню, кажись, еще в 90-е годы во время обучения на самолет...» Ага, типа «колесо можно вообще отрывать на скорости 225, вместо 255...». Интересно, что исследования показали, что такую технику взлета использовали практически все пилоты «репторов», причем даже в «учебке».

Дело в том, что при управлении вектором тяги самолет позволял преждевременно поднимать переднее колесо, и под ним образовывалась «воздушная подушка» - экранный эффект, который позволял оторвать самолет от земли на скорости меньше официальной взлетной. Причем в инструкции использование экранного эффекта для взлета не рекомендовалось – сопротивление разгону получалось больше, взлетная дистанция увеличивалась по сравнению с обычным взлетом.

Главной ошибкой же пилота стало то, что он убрал шасси через секунду после отрыва от полосы на скорости официально меньшей взлетной – 305-320 км/ч. Причем, как «это делают все пилоты», даже не удостоверившись, что достиг взлетной скорости, только по ощущениям, что самолет оторвался от полосы. Кстати, вот этого в «учебке» пилоты себе не позволяют, – это «шик» характерен для строевой части. Типа, двигатели мощные, всё вынесут. Оказалось, что в 80% случаев пилоты убирают шасси на скорости меньше взлетной.

В данном случае сказалась дополнительная проблема – высота аэродрома на морем выше, и скорости отрыва должны быть тоже выше. К тому же, есть определенные проблемы с поведением самолета, которые усугубляются именно с ростом высоты - "Боец, бей в уязвимые места врага!".

В результате самолет и оказался «на брюхе»... а Пентагон попал миллионов на 20... – Прокати нас, Чарли, на «экране»! ...Чувак летел для подтверждения своей квалификации по программе «Топ Ган»! Ага "

С обскждением :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/395048.html

----------


## OKA

" Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) Пентагона провело испытания автономной группы беспилотных летательных аппаратов, способны самостоятельно продолжать выполнение задания в случае потери связи с оператором. Как сообщает Flightglobal, испытания проводились в закрытом режиме на полигоне в Юме в Аризоне. Состоявшиеся проверки признаны полностью успешными.

Сегодня разные разработчики занимаются созданием систем, позволяющих объединять беспилотные аппараты в группы. Считается, что это упростит управление множеством аппаратов одновременно, а также позволит решать довольно сложные задачи. Например, всего один оператор с помощью группы дронов сможет взять под полное наблюдение отдельное здание в городе.

При этом одной из серьезных проблем при выполнении задания дронами могут стать работающие системы радиоэлектронной борьбы противника. Такие системы способны частично или полностью прерывать обмен данными между беспилотником и оператором. В этом случае современные военные летательные аппараты прекратят дальнейший полет по маршруту и вернутся в точку взлета.

По оценке DARPA, группы автономных беспилотников будут полезны при выполнении различных боевых задач в зонах с активным противодействием систем противовоздушной обороны и радоиэлектронной борьбы противника.

По сообщению американского агентства, во время испытаний группой беспилотников сперва управлял оператор. Затем связь с аппаратами была намеренно прервана, после чего они перешли в автономный режим, распределили роли внутри группы и выполнили список заданий, заложенных в их память перед взлетом. Затем беспилотники вернулись к точке старта. Другие подробности испытаний не уточняются.

В середине января текущего год DARPA провело испытания новой технологии, позволяющей объединять несколько беспилотных летательных аппаратов в группы, а затем управлять этими группами. В испытании использовались беспилотники RQ-23 Tigershark.

DARPA испытывало систему объединения беспилотников в группы, разработанную компаниями Lockheed Martin и Raytheon. Она представляет собой вычислительный блок с открытой архитектурой, который можно установить практически на любой тип беспилотников. Благодаря такому блоку разрозненные аппараты могут объединяться в группы, распределять между собой задачи и выбирать лидера.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/27/drones


" Командующий Тихоокеанскими военно-воздушными силами США генерал Чарльз Браун заявил, что США по просьбе Южной Кореи и в связи с урегулированием отношений с КНДР пока более не проводят полеты бомбардировщиков над Корейским полуостровом.
       "Пока мы занимаемся дипломатическими делами (с КНДР - "ИФ"), мы в самом деле не хотим сделать ничего такого, что сорвало бы дипломатические переговоры", - приводят западные СМИ слова генерала.
       В то же время он подчеркнул, что США сохраняют прежнее количество бомбардировщиков в регионе.
       СМИ напоминают, что с 2004 года Вашингтон держит на острове Гуам бомбардировщики B-1B, B-52 и B-2. США регулярно осуществляют полеты в регионе, часто совместно с такими партнерами, как Япония, Южная Корея и Австралия.
       На прошлой неделе шеф Пентагона Джеймс Мэттис заявил, что масштабы намеченных на будущий год совместных учений с Южной Кореей "Молодой орел" будут сокращены для того, чтобы не подрывать процесс урегулирования отношений с КНДР.
       США и Южная Корея ведут переговоры с КНДР, нацеленные на улучшение отношений на Корейском полуострове и на денуклеаризацию региона. Одно из условий данных переговоров, выдвинутое Пхеньяном, это сокращение числа и масштабов совместных учений Вооруженных сил Южной Кореи и США. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496185

----------


## OKA

" Конгресс США потребовал от Саудовской Аравии и Объединенных Эмиратов оплатить затраты ВВС США по дозаправке их самолетов во время бомбежек Йемена. Разбивка счета: за удар молотком за керосин - 36,8 млн нефтедолларов, за то, что знаю куда ударить аренду самолетов-заправщиков - 294,3. Без "убийства в Турции" тут конечно не обошлось - побудительным мотивом к выставлению счета стала резолюция в сенате о прекращении помощи анти-Йеменской коалиции."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/402186.html


" Northrop Grumman выпустит модульный разведывательный опционально пилотируемый самолет


Firebird  Northrop Grumman

Американская компания Northrop Grumman подошла к завершению проекта перспективного многозадачного разведывательного опционально пилотируемого самолета Firebird и объявила о намерении начать продажи летательного аппарата со второй половины 2019 года. Как сообщает The Drive, компания уже сформировала окончательный серийный облик аппарата, который по своим разведывательным возможностям может превзойти американские беспилотники MQ-1C Grey Eagle и MQ-9 Reaper.

Одним из элементов современной воздушной разведки являются беспилотные летательные аппараты, оснащенные либо универсальным, либо специальным набором оборудования. Оно обычно состоит из тепловизоров и оптико-электронных камер, а также радиолокационных станций. Из-за ограниченных возможностей бортового генератора и относительно небольшой массы полезной нагрузки беспилотники не способны нести одновременно несколько разных наборов разведывательного оборудования и систем связи.

Кроме того, сегодня беспилотники без специального разрешения авиационных властей не могут выполнять полеты едином воздушном пространстве наравне с пилотируемыми самолетами. Это значительно ограничивает зоны их применения либо территориями, где ведутся боевые действия и воздушное пространство закрыто для гражданской авиации, либо специальными зонами, выделенными для полетов военной авиации.

Серийный самолет Firebird можно будет конвертировать из пилотируемого в беспилотный или обратно всего за четыре часа. Согласно заявлению Northrop Grumman, для конвертации самолета в беспилотник необходимо снять фонарь кабины пилотов, кресла и панель приборов, а вместо них установить стабилизированную тарелку спутниковой связи и радиопрозрачный обтекатель. В беспилотной конфигурации самолет сможет находиться в воздухе от 24 од 40 часов в зависимости от установленной на него полезной нагрузки.

Снятие систем пилотируемой конфигурации и установка оборудования беспилотной не требует проведения сложных работ и в целом сводится к раскручиванию крепежа и переподключению разъемов. Наземная станция управления Firebird выполнена идентичной кабине пилотов. Таким образом при конвертации самолета в беспилотник летчик и оператор полезной нагрузки просто пересаживаются в станцию управления. Пилотируемую конфигурацию Firebird можно будет использовать в общем воздушном пространстве.

Самолет оснащен отсеком для модульной полезной нагрузки объемом 1,3 кубических метра. В этот отсек можно установить два контейнера с различным разведывательным оборудованием: оптико-электронными камерами, тепловизорами, системами связи и ретрансляции сигналов и радиолокационной станцией. Во время одного из испытательных полетов разработчики установили на Firebird одновременно четыре различных разведывательных системы.

В целом, благодаря модульности полная замена контейнеров с полезной нагрузкой производится всего за полчаса, а установка абсолютно нового контейнера — не более чем за 24 часа, включая настройку и отладку бортовых систем. В целом, благодаря бортовому оборудованию Firebird может использоваться как военными для разведки, рекогносцировки и наблюдения, так и различными частными компаниями. Например, аппарат может быть полезен газо- и нефтедобывающим компаниям для длительной инспекции трубопроводов.

Помимо внутреннего отсека полезной нагрузки летательный аппарат имеет две внешних точки подвески для различных систем. При длине 10 метров, размахе крыла 20 метров и высоте 2,9 метра самолет имеет максимальную взлетную массу 23 тонны. Он может нести полезную нагрузку массой до 560 килограммов. Самолет способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 9,1 тысячи метров на скорости до 370 километров в час. Разработка разведывательного самолета ведется с 2010 года, а с 2011 года проводятся его летные испытания. В настоящее время в испытаниях участвуют два аппарата.

В конце 2015 года подразделение перспективных разработок Skunk Works американской компании Lockheed Martin объявило о намерении разработать тактический разведывательный самолет в рамках проекта TR-X. Новый самолет будет создаваться на базе имеющихся стратегических самолетов-разведчиков U-2 Dragon Lady. Разработка может быть завершена до 2025 года. По оценке Lockheed Martin, американским ВВС могут понадобиться 25-30 новых самолетов, которые смогут вести разведку на относительно небольшом расстоянии вглубь территории противника. TR-X смогут выполнять полеты на протяжении суток.




Новый самолет планируется проектировать с применением технологий малозаметности. TR-X, предположительно, будет летать на высоте до 21,3 тысячи километров. Бортовое оборудование TR-X будет соответствовать новому стандарту взаимозаменяемости разведывательных систем.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/15/firebird


"Стратегический беспилотный летательный аппарат ВВС США RQ-4B Global Hawk, способный вести разведку на сотни километров в глубину территории противника, во вторник совершил 11-часовой полет вблизи границ России в регионе Балтики, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, американский дальний беспилотник, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия, начиная приблизительно с 9:30 мск, в течение около трех с половиной часов вел разведку к северу от границы Калининградской области, находясь в небе над Литвой на высоте 15 тыс. метров. Затем, перелетев в воздушное пространство Эстонии, разведчик на протяжении около пяти часов курсировал вдоль границ Ленинградской и Псковской областей по линии от Финского залива до Латвии.
       При этом в небе над Эстонией у границ России параллельным курсом с американским дальним беспилотником совершал полет стратегический разведывательный самолет RC-135W британских Королевских ВВС, который вылетел с авиабазы Уоддингтон в Англии.
       Вернувшись затем в воздушное пространство Литвы, американский беспилотный разведчик продолжил курсировать вблизи границ Калининградской области перед тем, как взять курс на базу в Италии в районе 20:30 мск.
       Во вторник у границ Калининградской области был также зафиксирован полет самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления Командования НАТО E-3A Sentry AWACS, который осуществлял полет в воздушном пространстве Польши.
       Утром после вылета с авиабазы Сигонелла в Италии маршрут полета американского беспилотника к российским рубежам на Балтике пролегал над Грецией, Болгарией, Румынией, Украиной и Польшей.
       Согласно открытым источникам, RQ-4B Global Hawk, на борту которого находится камера высокого разрешения, инфракрасный сенсор и радар для отслеживания движущихся объектов, предназначен для ведения стратегической воздушной разведки на глубину более 300 км на территории противника. При полете на больших высотах Global Hawk способен производить обзор больших территорий, осуществлять разведку точечных целей с высоким разрешением и передавать развединформацию командованию в реальном режиме времени через спутниковый канал связи. RQ-4B Global Hawk, имеющий взлетную массу 15 тонн и размах крыла около 40 метров, может патрулировать в течение 30 часов на высоте до 18 тыс. м.
       В последний раз такой длительный полет американского разведывательного беспилотника вблизи западных рубежей России в регионе Балтики был зафиксирован 26 октября.
       Наблюдатели отмечают, что в последнее время резко возросла интенсивность полетов американских и других натовских разведывательных самолетов у границ России на Черном море, на Балтике, в районе Баренцева моря, а также вблизи российских баз в Сирии. "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498136

----------


## OKA

" Патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США в среду совершил длительный разведывательный полет вблизи Крыма, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, морской разведчик P-8A Poseidon с бортовым номером 169324, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия, в течение около трех часов курсировал к юго-западу от побережья Крыма на высоте 10 тыс. метров.
       В районе Севастополя он приближался к побережью полуострова на расстояние около 33 км. При этом морскую границу России американский самолет не нарушал.
       Этот же самолет ВМС США с бортовым номером 169324 в понедельник проводил разведывательный полет к югу от Керченского пролива. Он совершил не менее четырех пролетов у морской границы России в районе входа в Керченский пролив на высоте около 8,6 тыс. метров. Он также совершил полет вблизи Севастополя, южного побережья Крыма и района Новороссийска. Всего самолет пробыл у российского побережья не менее трех часов.
       Согласно имеющимся данным, после инцидента с украинскими кораблями в районе Керченского пролива американские разведывательные самолеты практически ежедневно совершают многочасовые полеты вблизи российского побережья на Черном море.
       В них задействованы самолеты RC-135, тяжелые дальние беспилотники RQ-4B, способные вести разведку на сотни километров вглубь территории противника, а также патрульные противолодочные самолеты P-8A Poseidon. При этом ежедневно фиксируются до двух таких полетов. Кроме того, после инцидента в Керченском проливе у морских границ на Черном море стали часто появляться и британские разведчики RC-135."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498211


" Американская армия намерена всячески защищать свои космические спутники. Вчера, 18 декабря, президент США Дональд Трамп подписал меморандум, разрешающий Минобороны создание Космического командования (Space Command).

Космическое командование США не является независимым подразделением вооружённых сил, хотя и рассматривается как первый шаг к созданию перспективных Космических сил. Причиной создания нового (11-го) боевого командования в администрации президента называют угрозы от России и Китая космическим спутникам, используемым американскими военными для разведки и связи.

«Создание Космического командования является критическим шагом в ускорении наших космических возможностей и укреплении позиций для защиты наших жизненно важных национальных интересов и сдерживания наших противников. Это боевое командование будет руководить космическими операциями, а также разрабатывать доктрину, тактику и технику ведения боевых действий в космосе», — заявил пресс-секретарь Минобороны США подполковник Джо Буччино.

В течение следующих пяти лет Минобороны США намерено потратить на Космическое командование порядка $800 млн. По неофициальной информации, в первые годы структура будет насчитывать 600 человек, а позже будет увеличена ещё на 1000 человек. Изначально штат сотрудников составят сводные группы, которые выделят из действующих подразделений, занимающихся космическими программами. Ключевой задачей новообразованного военного командования называют защиту американских спутников.

Космическое командование существовало в американской армии в период с 1985 по 2002 год, а затем было расформировано (основные его задачи взяло на себя Стратегическое командование). "

https://warspot.ru/13635-amerikanska...idyot-v-kosmos


" Истребитель шестого поколения будет стоить порядка $300 млн за единицу. Вчера, 16 декабря, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Управление Конгресса США по бюджету (Congressional Budget Office) впервые озвучило стоимость программы Penetrating Counter Air.

К 2030 году ВВС планирует принять на вооружение новое поколение истребителей. В рамках программы Penetrating Counter Air разрабатывается стелс-самолёт, который заменит на вооружении американской армии истребители F-15 и F-22. 



Рендер перспективного американского истребителя. defensenews.com

Всего для нужд ВВС США планируется закупить 414 PCA, которые будут действовать совместно с истребителями F-35 и бомбардировщиками B-21. Так, уже в военном бюджете на 2019 год предусмотрено $504 млн, а в 2020 году сумма на разработку программы достигнет отметки $1,4 млрд.

Перспективный истребитель, который будет обладать улучшенными стелс-характеристиками и сможет нести больше вооружения в сравнении с F-22, будет втрое дороже F-35. Поэтому в военном ведомстве в качестве альтернативы также рассматривают возможность замены единого самолёта несколькими типами систем вооружения, указывая, что основной целью является не создание истребителя, а удержание превосходства в воздухе."

https://warspot.ru/13621-v-ssha-posc...-go-pokoleniya

" Разработчики перспективного американского конвертоплана нового поколения V-280 Valor приступили к испытаниям аппарата на маневренность. Об этом, как сообщает Flightglobal, заявил исполнительный вице-президент американской компании Bell Helicopter по военным разработкам Винс Тобин. По его словам, конвертоплан уже выполнил серию полетов на скорости 200 узлов (370 километров в час) с поворотами с креном 50 градусов. Во время этих испытаний перегрузка составила 1,8g.

Испытания маневренности проводятся в рамках расширенной программы летных испытаний. Такие проверки позволяют оценить реальные летные характеристики любого летательного аппарата и сопоставить полученные результаты с теми, которые рассчитали конструкторы. Конвертоплан V-280 проходит расширенный этап испытаний с июня 2018 года. В рамках этого этапа аппарат, в частности, уже прошел испытания на скороподъемность, показав 22,9 метра в секунду. Для сравнения, скороподъемность серийного конвертоплана V-22 Osprey составляет 20,3 метра в секунду.





В рамках испытаний маневренности V-280 также совершил серию полетов с выполнением одной из разновидностей маневра «Пируэт» — при сохранении высоты, направления и горизонтальной скорости конвертоплан вращался вокруг перпендикулярной оси. Во время дополнительных испытаний, которые должны состоятся до конца 2018 года, V-280 также планируется испытать поворотами с креном, во время которых перегрузка достигнет 3g.

В октябре 2018 года Bell Helicopter впервые разогнала V-280 Valor быстрее 250 узлов (463 километра в час). Испытания проводились в самолетном режиме полета, при котором плоскость вращения воздушных винтов аппарата была перпендикулярна продольной оси фюзеляжа. Позднее планируется испытать конвертоплан полетом на крейсерской скорости 280 узлов, которая и указана в его названии. Как ожидается, в 2019 году V-280 будет представлен на демонстрационные испытания Армии США в рамках тендера FVL.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. Боевой радиус перспективного конвертоплана, по проекту, составит 1,5 тысячи километров. В случае, если V-280 выиграет тендер Армии США, на вооружении он заменит устаревающие многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Blackhawk.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/19/valor

----------


## Let_nab

*Военный атташе США в Польше: «у русских нет права считать себя равными американцам»*

Учитывая, что Польша – не самое дружественное России государство в мире, логично было предположить, что США будут содержать в этой стране официального представителя, настроенного к Москве не менее рьяно. Но все оказалось не совсем так…

Военный атташе посольства США в Варшаве Джеймс МакДоноу, оказался не просто «антироссийски настроенным», но и тем, кто очень любит об этом говорить. В своих публичных выступлениях, дипломат регулярно преподносил «уроки для России», а также «ценные советы» от истеблишмента США.

Поскольку суть его «философии» предельно проста и от того примитивна, логика ее мгновенно прижилась в восточноевропейских СМИ.

— «США делают мир куда лучше», — заявлял он. «Россия – априори этого лишена…»
— «Все допущенные Америкой ошибки — мелочь, США заслуживают ходить с гордо поднятой головой…»
И прочий логический абсурд в подобном роде…

Тем не менее, «союзникам» Америки в Восточной Европе это вполне нравилось и тем более — полякам, «гордо» умоляющим США взять у них часть польской земли для американской базы и при этом «независимо» предлагающим за это 2 млрд. долларов и имя «Форт Трамп…»

В итоге, несколько месяцев назад МакДоноу не просто разразился очередной ремаркой, а на волне «любви аборигенов» выпустил целый манифест, где по его словам — «изложил как мыслит элита».

Стоит признать, в целом – это крайне любопытный «документ…»

В частности, в нем написано, что Россия – это «источник мирового зла», а Америка – «оплот планеты». Что «действия США базируются на морали и этике», а у Москвы – «на антиморали». При этом в тексте многократно сказано, что «русским давно следует понять – их спасение в том, чтобы каяться. И каяться до тех пор, пока американские миссионеры делают мир лучше…»

Примечательно, но наиболее любопытной оказалась не вышеописанная часть, а тот отрывок, в котором описывалось отношение элит США к истории с химическим оружием. К тем самым запрещенным боеприпасам, которые США несмотря на двустороннее соглашение «Москва-Вашингтон», так и не удосужились уничтожить.

Как известно, «живое» наследие холодной войны, было перевезено ими на склады в Пуэбло (штат Колорадо) и Блю-Грасс (штат Кентукки), и с тех пор, якобы, «ожидает очереди на ликвидацию». Тем не менее, не так давно, сроки в очередной раз были передвинуты и теперь уничтожение перенесено на 2023 года. Объяснением выступила все та же лицемерная формулировка: «у Пентагона на данный период времени нет средств…» И это при том, что Россия «с разорванной в клочья экономикой» уничтожила последний химический боеприпас 27 сентября 2018 года.

Так вот, столь нелепое положение вещей, военный атташе США в своем манифесте оправдывает следующим образом:

— «У Штатов было на это не только моральное право, но и моральная обязанность. Договор был заключен с Россией, а США необходимо поддерживать в балансе весь мир».
Иными словами «ситуация изменилась» и договор с личной подписью «пришлось пересмотреть». Как и всегда…

Также, данное обращение изобилует и типичными клеше от американцев. В частности, шаблонами, которые вдалбливаются гражданам США со школьной скамьи…

— «Злая Россия принижает достижения Америки, в то время как большинство вещей изобретено американцами…», «Мир — постоянно нуждается в США…», «США должна вести за собой планету, ибо эта миссия дана ей с выше и закреплена на небесах…»
И так далее…

Говоря проще, перед нами чистейший пример методологии секты. Но секты, чьи доктрины и являются основополагающими для правящих кругов США.

Сначала американцы в период холодной войны создали вышеописанную пропаганду, затем вырастили в ее среде будущих чиновников из своих детей. Те в свою очередь, спустя десятилетия, заняли новые должности в госаппарате Америки и в итоге истово уверовали в то, что их предки создавали для информационной войны с СССР.

Более того, теперь эти люди с фанатизмом сектанта стараются вбить свои уговоры и в остальной Мир.

Это как формальная болезнь, лекарство от которой — столкновение с реальностью. Вот только с реальной Россией находясь в Польше, столкнуться попросту нельзя. Инфополе Варшавы, даст фору любым словам подобных политиков, а значит мистеру МакДоноу, явно повезло…

https://inforuss.info/voennyj-attash...Ays_ry8Rrxny7U

----------


## Avia M

> Это как формальная болезнь, лекарство от которой — столкновение с реальностью.


Похоже столкнулись...

Соединённые Штаты не могут и далее быть мировым жандармом, заявил американский лидер Дональд Трамп в ходе своего визита в Ирак.

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/58...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Сикорский с Боингом выкатили соосник "

https://news.lockheedmartin.com/2018...-TM#assets_all

  

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2878382.htm

----------


## OKA

" Корабли с атомной силовой установкой в теории обладают потрясающей воображение автономностью — отсутствие необходимости забивать бункеры углём или заливать цистерны мазутом позволяют им не думать о топливе. Однако атомные авианосцы несут на борту десятки прожорливых реактивных самолётов, которым требуются сотни тонн авиационного керосина.
В ролике представлена слаженная работа палубной команды в процессе заправки топливом и передачи прочих грузов на атомный авианосец «Нимиц», ну и, конечно, полёты с палубы — куда без них."




https://warspot.ru/3622-kerosin-dlya...ogo-avianostsa

----------


## OKA

" Новый и.о. министра обороны США Шанахан https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4659817.html сразу взял с места в карьер, напав на программу развития F-35 - "Программа F-35 это Fucked. Боинг бы так не сделал".
По словам американских изданий, Шанахан на закрытых совещаниях постоянно критиковал эту программу, обвиняя в ее проблемах руководство корпорации "Локхид-Мартин", которое получив от государства чудовищно большие деньги, не смогло в полной мере обеспечить создание беспроблемного самолета.

Как не трудно догадаться, человек с 80х годов работавший в "Боинге" и лишь в 2016 году ушедший на гос.службу в команду Мэттиса, открыто топит за свою корпорацию и мочит корпорацию "Локхид-Мартин", выступившую основным подрядчиков программы F-35, которая несмотря на огромные затраты, до сих пор полна различных недоработок (на которые матерно обратил внимание Шанахан).

Тем не менее, фарш уже невозможно провернуть назад и F-35 так или иначе будут доводить до ума. Но с точки зрения борьбы за будущие контракты на перевооружение ВВС США, трудно удержаться от возможности пнуть конкурентов изрядно поживившихся на этой программе, в расчете на то, что следующий крупный гос.заказ в сфере авиации (например, перспективные ударные и разведывательные БПЛА) достанется "Боингу". В целом, достаточно дуболомная попытка лоббизма.

Видимо у Трампа тоже есть сомнения насчет Шанахана, так как уже после назначения его и.о, Белый Дом продолжил консультации с другими кандидатами на пост главы Пентагона, но пока так и не смог подобрать устраивающую кандидатуру - демократическая пресса вещает, что солидные люди "со своим мнением" отказываются возглавлять Пентагон, пока Трамп занимает пост в Овальном кабинете, потому что "солидные люди" не хотят повторить судьбу Мэттиса, которого "за свое мнение" пинками выгнали с должности.. В этой логике у Шанахана получается нет своего мнения за пределами вопросов лоббирования интересов "Боинга", что отчасти может устраивать Трампа. Тут как нельзя уместно старое видео Шанахана с Маккейном, где вопрос "личного мнения" Шанахана был подвергнут проверке. "




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4695115.html

" Агенты Кремля " за работой ))

----------


## OKA

" 10 января был подписан протокол приемки нового «летающего танкера» ВВС США – Боинга КС-46А. Самолет поступит в состав 22-го авиакрыла заправщиков. На февраль Крыло должно получить 4 таких самолета.


КС-46А
Поступление КС-46А постоянно откладывалось, несмотря на то, что самолет 767 уже давно «испытан» и надежен, – были проблемы с целевыми системами: штангой дозаправки, со средствами связи и по мелочи... ВВС долго скрипели зубами, но дальше тянуть было уже неприлично (там история аж с 2004 г.). Правда, военные оставили за собой возможность не доплатить «Боингу» 1,5 млрд за первую партию из 52 КС-46А, если фирма не исправит указанные недостатки «в рабочем порядке». «Боинг» уже давно работает в убыток по программе, надежда только на экспортные заказы. Первым зарубежным получателем станет, вероятно, Япония..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/410511.html

----------


## OKA

" Корпус морской пехоты США решил существенно модернизировать свои истребители.  15 января, пресс-служба корпорации Raytheon объявила о подписании с военным командованием контракта на поставку радаров с активной фазированной антенной решёткой (АФАР).

В прошлом году Корпус морской пехоты США протестировал несколько вариантов РЛС с АФАР на самолётах F/A-18C/D Hornet. .. стало известно, что для модернизации «Шершней» военное командование выбрало решение от Raytheon.

В корпорации Raytheon указывают, что поставят морпехам РЛС APG-79(v)4 — модифицированную версию радара APG-79, устанавливаемого на самолёты Super Hornet и EA-18G Growler. Новый радар для «Шершней» на 90% совместим с базовой версией, что, по словам пресс-службы Raytheon, значительно упростит обслуживание и логистику общего парка палубной авиации. Корпус морской пехоты США планирует модернизировать сотню самолётов F/A-18C/D Hornet. Ключевым изменением в ходе доработки станет именно замена базовой РЛС на радар с активной фазированной антенной решёткой (АФАР).

АФАР является сравнительно новой разработкой и позволяет значительно расширить боевые возможности техники. Так, РЛС с АФАР имеют значительно больший диапазон отслеживания целей, а также могут удерживать больше объектов в «поле зрения» по сравнению с традиционными радарами.

Палубный истребитель F/A-18A/B был разработан компанией McDonnel Douglas в 70-е годы и позже неоднократно модернизировался до версий F/A-18C/D, F/A-18E/F. Всего за время производства выпущено около 2000 истребителей Hornet, которые состоят на вооружении ВМС и Корпуса морской пехоты США, а также армий Австралии, Испании, Канады и других стран. "

https://warspot.ru/13835-shershnyam-uluchshat-zrenie

----------


## OKA

" "Невидимая рука рынка"(тм) делает невидимые редукторы


Красное море, кровавый фарш,
"Супер стальен" приземлился на пляж...
("рыжий" он - это гидравлика из него вытекла)

Замена вертолетов СН-53Е «Си стальен» корпуса морской пехоты США (КМП) назрела и перезрела: в катастрофах вертолетов этого типа погибли 134 американских военных. Последний раз подобная вспышка катастроф и аварий с вертолетами вооруженных сил США была 35 лет назад, когда начали массово падать вертолеты UH-1 и AH-1, изношенные во время Вьетнамской войны (тогда число жертв достигало 250 человек). С ситуацией удалось справиться массовым переоснащением на вертолеты нового поколения – H-60 «Блэк хок» и АН-64 «Апач». Состояние дел со «стальенами» сильно похожа на прошлые времена – средний уровень их аварийности в три раза выше, чем «по больнице». К тому же КМП старается экономить на всем, чтобы сохранить средства на перевооружение – на те же F-35B. Так, после «тура» на Ближний Восток армия на ремонт каждого из своих вертолетов тратит в среднем 1,2 млн и 6 тыс. человеко-часов, то КМП на «си стальены» выделяют только 0,1 млн и 935 чел-ч! В результате к 2015 г. только один из пяти «си стальенов» мог подняться в воздух!

Формально замена для МН/СН-35Е на новую модификацию СН-53К «Кинг стальен» готовится давно.  Проект тянется с 2004 года. С тех пор стоимость НИОКР выросла с 4,7 до 6,8 млрд (44%). Планировалось закупить 200 СН-53К по цене порядка 100 млн. Сейчас цена выросла до 160 млн. за штуку. Первый полет – февраль 2015 г. – на три года от плана, через пять лет после утверждения проекта.

«Кинг стальен» должен стать самым большим и тяжелым вертолетом вооруженных сил США: взлетный вес в 44 тонны, оснащенный тремя двигателями по 7500 л.с. Трансмиссия, передающая такую мощность на винты сама по себе весит как вертолет «Блэк хок». Не удивительно, что именно она является сейчас главным больным местом «Кинг стальена» (плюс еще очень доставляет заброс выхлопных газов в воздухозаборник на режиме висения и далее по нисходящей).


СН-53К "Кинг стальен" на испытаниях

Очередная задержка - войсковые испытания запланированы с сентября 2018 г. по июнь 2019 г., поставка в войска – июль 2019 г., ой, в декабрь 2019 г. (как быстро летит время!) Однако, как оказалось, основные проблемы стали «вылезать» на заключительных этапах испытаний. Когда во время демонстрации вертолета в Берлина в апреле прошлого года был задан вопрос, о том, что испытатели выявили 1000 (тысячу) недостатков и недоработок, не соответствующих техническому заданию, представитель КМП заявил: «Ну, вы видите же, он летает!» Ага, на данный момент оба опытных образца находятся в нелетном состоянии.

Главная проблема - переделка редуктора. Ну, казалось, проблемы есть у всех новых технических изделий. Все же самая мощная трансмиссия – может что и глючит, «доделают»... Тонкость есть, поставщик картера главного редуктора разорился. Еще в 2016 г. В сентябрьском отчете «избы-пятистенки» Трампу это впервые публично назвали серьезной проблемой. Одновременно «подвисло» изготовление редукторов для вертолетов «Апач» и конвертопланов «Оспри». Влегкую так. Флот обещал, что найдет замену. Ага. Уже два года ищут, - вот так все только и занимались такими редукторами! «Сикорский», правда, обещает, что к моменту полной боевой готовности в 2022-23 гг. серийных «кингов» подишах точно сдохнет все проблема будет решена. Ага, вместе с 999 другими недостатками... Если вспомнить, как «Сикорский» доводит канадский «Циклон» (чуть менее сложный аппарат), "очень верим". "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/413929.html




Ми-26 покрасивше будет))

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :


https://theaviationist.com/2019/01/1...-paint-scheme/

----------


## Avia M

> Встретилось :


Та ещё "Гадюка"... Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???

https://ria.ru/20190117/1549503103.h...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Конвертоплан V-280 впервые разогнался до крейсерской скорости


V-280 Bell Helicopter

Перспективный американский конвертоплан V-280 Valor во время летных испытаний 23 января 2019 года впервые разогнался до крейсерской скорости, предусмотренной проектом. Согласно сообщению компании-разработчика Bell Helicopter, аппарат совершил полет на истинной скорости (приборная скорость, соответствующая скорости полета у земли), немного превышающей 280 узлов (518,6 километра в час).

Проект конвертоплана V-280 предусматривает, что аппарат сможет выполнять полеты на крейсерской скорости 280 узлов (по этой причине это число заложено в название). Новые летные испытания подтвердили конструкторские решения, которые позволяют Valor выполнять оптимальные полеты на такой скорости в самолетном режиме.

Bell Helicopter представила проект конвертоплана Valor весной 2013 года, а наземные его испытания начала в конце июля 2017-го. Боевой радиус перспективного аппарата, по проекту, составит 1,5 тысячи километров. С конца 2018 года V-280 проходит испытания на маневренность.

Как ожидается, в текущем году V-280 будет представлен на демонстрационные испытания Армии США в рамках тендера FVL. В случае, если аппарат станет победителем тендера, на вооружении он заменит устаревающие многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Blackhawk.

Конкурентом V-280 на тендере Армии США станет скоростной многоцелевой вертолет SB>1 Defiant, разработкой которого занимается компания Sikorsky. Этот аппарат должен совершить первый полет в течение 2019 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/25/cruise

 Такой "конверт" нам не нужен))

Производство и применение таких дорогих и сложных аппаратов для ВКС неочевидно...

Территорий хватает, рабочих и заброшенных аэродромов тоже)

----------


## OKA

" Компания Lockheed Martin намерена еще более снизить стоимость производства истребителей F-35 Lightning II, а также сократить общие расходы на программу в рамках переговоров о следующем контракте с Министерством обороны, говорится в сообщении компании.

В 2022 году официальные лица Lockheed Martin планируют договориться о следующем многолетнем контракте F-35 с Отделом совместной программы. Цель состоит в том, чтобы использовать стабильное финансирование по многолетнему контракту для дальнейшего снижения производственных затрат.

Генеральный директор Lockheed Martin Мэрилин Хьюсон заявила, что такая сделка приведет к снижению цены на F-35A до уровня менее 80 миллионов долларов за штуку. Это заявление было сделано в ходе телефонной конференции, на которой обсуждалась деятельность компании по результатам на конец 2018 года и ожиданий на 2019 год.

"Это наша цель - продолжать снижать стоимость установки", - сказала Хьюсон. "И мы не будем останавливаться на достигнутом, мы всегда будем искать способы снизить стоимость программы, поскольку она продолжает развиваться и расти".

В настоящее время версия истребителя F-35A (стандартный вариант взлета и посадки, который используется ВВС США и другими странами-партнерами), стоит 89,2 миллиона долларов. По словам Lockheed Martin, версия самолета F-35B (короткий взлет/вертикальная посадка), используемый Корпусом морской пехоты, а также ВМС Великобритании и Италии, в настоящее время стоит 115,5 миллионов долларов США, а вариант F-35C (используемый только ВМС США), стоит 107,7 миллионов долларов США за истребитель.

Ожидается, что по мере увеличения производства, цена на F-35 будет снижаться из-за эффективности производственного процесса и возможности снижения цен на большие количества сырья и компонентов. В 2019 году Lockheed Martin планирует поставить 131 истребитель по сравнению с 91 истребителем F-35, поставленным в 2018 году. В течение двух лет официальные лица компании планируют выпускать более 161 истребителя в год.

Однако, поскольку производство F-35 приближается к тому, что считается полной мощностью для программы записи, Хьюсон сказал, что компания может построить больше.

Увеличение производительности потребовало бы координации с JPO, цепочкой поставок и международными заказчиками, но Хьюсон сказал, что компания может справиться с возросшим спросом. По словам Хьюсона, Германия, Швейцария и Финляндия в настоящее время рассматривают возможность покупки F-35. "

https://vpk.name/news/242879_istrebi..._deshevle.html

Ну если навяжут своим сателлитам, то конечно будет дешевле))

Покупка F-35 = лояльность вассала хозяину))

С другой стороны спроектировать и произвести матчасть такого уровня немногие страны нынче способны...

----------


## OKA

" Американский флот списывает последние палубные истребители F/A-18C Hornet. 30 января, портал navaltoday.com сообщил о том, что 1 февраля ВМС США проведут официальную церемонию прощания с «Шершнями».

В конце 90-х годов ВМС США начали получать глубоко модернизированную версию истребителя F/A-18, более известного как Super Hornet. До недавнего времени 34-я эскадрилья Blue Blasters (Strike Fighter Squadron 34) оставалась последним действующим подразделением, которое эксплуатировало старые «Шершни». Теперь пришёл черёд их замены на Super Hornet.

При этом истребители F/A-18C Hornet пока останутся на службе в резервных подразделениях ВМС США. Кроме того, «Шершней» продолжает использовать Корпус морской пехоты США, который даже проводит их модернизацию.

Палубный истребитель F/A-18 был разработан компанией McDonnel Douglas в 70-е годы и позже неоднократно модернизировался. Всего за время производства выпущено около 2000 истребителей Hornet, которые состоят на вооружении ВМС и Корпуса морской пехоты США, а также армий Австралии, Испании, Канады и других стран. "

https://warspot.ru/13956-amerikanski...mi-shershnyami

Хорошая тачка)

----------


## OKA

" 31 января, портал navaltoday.com сообщил о том, что ВМС США заказали компании Northrop Grumman пять беспилотников MQ-8C Fire Scout.

Согласно контракту, до 2021 года Northrop Grumman поставит американскому флоту пять единиц беспилотных вертолётов MQ-8C Fire Scout. Сделка оценивается в $55 млн и включает приобретение вспомогательного оборудования.


​Беспилотник MQ-8C Fire Scout. navaltoday.com 

Беспилотник MQ-8C Fire Scout предназначен для действий в паре с вертолётом MH-60 и существенно расширяет его возможности. MQ-8 в модифиации «C» может проводить в полёте до 8 часов, отдаляться от оператора на расстояние до 150 морских миль и нести полезную нагрузку массой свыше 300 кг.

MQ-8C Fire Scout собирается на базе вертолёта Bell 407 и по большинству параметров превосходит своего «предшественника» MQ-8B. Командование ВМС США планирует активно использовать связку «вертолёт и беспилотник» для повышения безопасности пилотов при выполнении боевых задач. Ранее подобное решение было реализовано для ударного вертолёта AH-64 Apache и беспилотного вертолёта AH-6 (модификация A/MH-6X Mission Enhanced Little Bird). Беспилотником может удалённо управлять второй пилот «Апача». "

https://warspot.ru/13968-vms-ssha-do...nye-vertolyoty

----------


## OKA

" Американские военные вертолёты станут мощнее и экономичнее. 3 февраля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США назвало победителя в тендере Improved Turbine Engine Program (ITEP).

Контракт от военного ведомства получила компания General Electric Aviation (GEA), предложение которой больше понравилось военным, чем двигатель от Advanced Turbine Engine Company (совместное предприятие Honeywell и Pratt & Whitney). В результате GEA получила $517 млн на постройку опытных образцов двигателей T901-GE-900.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Electric_T901

В рамках программы ITEP, длящейся уже более десяти лет, военное ведомство заказало разработку двигателя нового поколения, который заменит GE T700 в американских вертолётах. В требованиях ITEP указано, что новый двигатель должен обеспечивать мощность в 3000 л.с., а также быть на 25% экономичнее и на 20% долговечнее, чем T700 (мощность — 2000 л.с.).

Минобороны США намерены использовать двигатели T901 в вертолётах Black Hawk и Apache. Кроме того, ими планируют оснащать перспективные вертолёты, разрабатываемые в рамках программы Future Vertical Lift (FVL). "

https://warspot.ru/13982-chyornym-ya...amenyat-motory

----------


## Казанец

Прям к заголовку темы, один в один:
Обнаружен главный враг России! Новогоднее поздравление – Открытый Канал

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Sikorsky завершила первый этап продувочных испытаний модели перспективного скоростного многоцелевого вертолета SB>1 Defiant. Как сообщает Flightglobal, по итогам испытаний конструкторы пришли к выводу, что для нового летательного аппарата будет достижимым полет на скорости 270 узлов. Современные вертолеты не могут летать на такой скорости из-за множества ограничений, включая флаттер и эффект запирания несущего винта.

Продувочные испытания необходимы для оценки аэродинамических характеристики перспективных аппаратов, за счет имитации их полета на разных скоростях и при разных состояниях окружающего воздушного потока. Получаемые по итогам таких испытаний данные впоследствии позволяют вносить изменения в проект летательного аппарата, чтобы улучшить его аэродинамические характеристики. Испытания моделей летательных аппаратов проводятся в аэродинамической трубе при разных скоростях воздушного потока и с имитацией различных условий полета.

В исследованиях, проведенных специалистами Sikorsky, использовалась модель вертолета в масштабе 1:5. Продувки проводились в аэродинамической трубе Исследовательского центра Эймса NASA. По итогам испытаний специалисты пришли к выводу, что аэродинамические показатели модели позволяют говорить о том, что перспективный вертолет SB>1 сможет выполнять скоростные полеты. В феврале текущего года начнется второй этап продувочных испытаний, который позволит уточнить скоростные характеристики летательного аппарата.

Разработка SB>1 ведется с 2015 года. В ней использованы наработки, полученные во время разработки и испытаний демонстраторов скоростных вертолетов X-2 и S-97 Raider. Масса вертолета составляет 13,6 тонны. Он сможет развивать скорость до 250 узлов и перевозить 12 человек десанта. Машина построена по соосной схеме с хвостовым толкающим винтом. Наземные испытания отдельных узлов и агрегатов SB>1 проводились с весны 2018 года. В конце января 2019 года начались наземные испытания вертолета; в ближайшее время он должен совершить первый полет.

Вертолет SB>1 будет представлен на тендер FVL, проводимый Армией США. Демонстрационные полеты в рамках тендера должны начаться в будущем году. На конкурсе Defiant будет конкурировать с конвертопланом V-280 Valor, разработкой которого занимается американская компания Bell Helicopter. V-280 проходит испытания с 2017 года. В январе текущего года машина выполнила первый полет в самолетном режиме на крейсерской скорости чуть более 280 узлов, а затем показала максимальную скорость 290 узлов. В Bell Helicopter начальный этап разработки Valor объявили завершенным.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/07/sb1defiant





> Прям к заголовку темы, один в один:
> Обнаружен главный враг России! Новогоднее поздравление – Открытый Канал


Только там про авиацию ГП что-то не слышно))

В курилке обычно зарубы на тему оппов и политики случаются))

----------


## Avia M

> Только там про авиацию ГП что-то не слышно))


Главное "правду" донести! :Smile: 

По теме.

Командующий ВВС Швеции Матс Хельгессон заявил, что истребитель Saab Gripen E способен победить российские самолеты серии Су в воздушном бою.

"Gripen не может похвастаться максимальной боевой загрузкой, малозаметностью или большой дальностью действия. Однако у этого истребителя есть исключительная особенность, которая делает его кошмаром для российских самолетов", — пишет Business Insider.
По словам эксперта британского Королевского Объединенного института оборонных исследований Джастина Бронка, истребители Gripen превосходят большинство аналогов в эффективности средств электронной борьбы и подавления радаров противника.

https://ria.ru/20190209/1550628171.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

> Командующий ВВС Швеции Матс Хельгессон заявил...…………….


Там он не один такой до усрачки бравый!
Вот тут из свеженьких заяв…

*Адмирал США призвал атаковать Россию первыми*

Руководящий военно-морскими операциями ВМС США адмирал Джон Ричардсон призвал страну перейти в наступление против России и Китая. Об этом сообщает The Business Insider.
Таким образом адмирал ответил на вопрос о возможностях США дать отпор. По мнению Ричардсона, Россия и Китай используют флот для «агрессивного захвата земель, морей и власти», поэтому американская сторона должна нанести удар первой.

- https://news.rambler.ru/troops/41693...ssiyu-i-kitay/

Депутат Олег Морозов заявил РИА «Новости», что призывы США перейти в наступление против России чреваты применением оружия и ядерной войной. «Надавить», «ударить первыми» — это по сути война. Причем без видимых причин. Ибо на фоне военной активности США и НАТО наши действия выглядят как минимальная самооборона», — подчеркнул Морозов. Об этом сообщает Рамблер. 

*ИМХО: Глянул на фото американского адмирала и напомнил фильм "Самогонщики" где персонаж такой по кличке Трус.* (Фото адмирала, особенно нос - НЕ ФОТОШОП!!!) - вот его видео с носом - https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/inde...1%2C_2017).ogv

----------


## Казанец

Ну, в Курилку-то никто уж и не ходит давно. Брезгуют. Там же загажено всё:

Поэтому наблюдать как тутошняя скабеева бегает по разным разделам и постит заголовки из Яндекса, даже забавно.
А про главного противника хорошие новости тоже случаются. Вот недавно одного диверсанта прям в Совете Федерации взяли. Спрашивается - чё так долго тянули? Ведь какой ущерб успел нанести экономике, как целый полк морских котиков. А кто его такого туда пустил? Он ведь даже русский язык не выучил, так на пиндосском и разговаривал. А остальных чё не взяли? Их там полный зал...

----------


## Red307

> Там он не один такой до усрачки бравый!
> Вот тут из свеженьких заяв…
> 
> *Адмирал США призвал атаковать Россию первыми*
> 
> Руководящий военно-морскими операциями ВМС США адмирал Джон Ричардсон призвал страну перейти в наступление против России и Китая. Об этом сообщает The Business Insider.
> Таким образом адмирал ответил на вопрос о возможностях США дать отпор. По мнению Ричардсона, Россия и Китай используют флот для «агрессивного захвата земель, морей и власти», поэтому американская сторона должна нанести удар первой.
> 
> - https://news.rambler.ru/troops/41693...ssiyu-i-kitay/
> ...


Вас не поймёшь. То у нас "все полимеры просраты", то "попробуй напади только". Надежда на русский "авось" и "у нас есть такие приборы, но мы их не покажем"?

----------


## Avia M

> Там же загажено всё:


Айда разгребать! Слабо?

----------


## Казанец

> Айда разгребать! Слабо?


Ну, вообще-то давно уже решил туда не ходить, чтоб скабеева там в пустоте развлекалась, и как видно, не один я так решил для себя. Темку "Вести Новороссии" так вообще потёрли под ноль. Если будут нормальные люди там писать-обсуждать что-нибудь кроме заголовков Яндекса, глядишь, и я зайду когда-нибудь.

----------


## Red307

> Ну, вообще-то давно уже решил туда не ходить, чтоб скабеева там в пустоте развлекалась, и как видно, не один я так решил. Темку "Вести Новороссии" так вообще потёрли под ноль. Если будут нормальные люди там писать-обсуждать что-нибудь кроме заголовков Яндекса, глядишь, и я зайду когда-нибудь.


В "Новороссии" хотите почитать, как путинские соседнюю страну нагнули?)) 
Этот ОКА-АвиаМ вроде такой же потриёт как большинство местных. Удивительно, что не признаете его :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> В "Новороссии" хотите почитать, как путинские соседнюю страну нагнули?)) 
> Этот ОКА-АвиаМ вроде такой же потриёт как большинство местных. Удивительно, что не признаете его


Вы в очередной раз разделом форума не ошиблись? Или вы действительно не способны делать выводы? 
Отвечать не надо, это риторические вопросы. Только усугубите.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вас не поймёшь. То у нас "все полимеры просраты", то "попробуй напади только". Надежда на русский "авось" и "у нас есть такие приборы, но мы их не покажем"?


Не напрягайся нас понимать, а то закончишь так же как Адольф или Боня, которые перенапряглись и плохо закончили...

----------


## Red307

> Не напрягайся нас понимать, а то закончишь так же как Адольф или Боня, которые перенапряглись и плохо закончили...


Плохо историю знаете. ))

----------


## Nazar

> Не напрягайся нас понимать, а то закончишь так же как Адольф или Боня, которые перенапряглись и плохо закончили...





> Плохо историю знаете. ))


Он сейчас опять все на желудок переведет и начнет втирать про круассаны и баварское пыво...

----------


## Red307

> Он сейчас опять все на желудок переведет и начнет втирать про круассаны и баварское пыво...


Ни в коем случае. 
Просто вспомните в каких войнах участвовала Россия/СССР, против кого и кто был союзником. И все станет ясно.

Кстати, круассаны с пивом не вариант.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ни в коем случае. 
> Просто вспомните в каких войнах участвовала Россия/СССР, против кого и кто был союзником. И все станет ясно.
> 
> Кстати, круассаны с пивом не вариант.





> Плохо историю знаете. ))


*Пламенный привет знатоку истории! Наверно даже дипломированному, если уже оцениваете знания других?*  

Ну, если затронули войны России\СССР... То таки есть что вспомнить из истории! 
Как не крути, главная вспоминалка сводится к одному - испокон бусурманы во всю глотки свои рвут о том, что русские им угрожают и что мы кровожадные агрессоры. Однако постоянно под Москвой оказываются именно они. То монголы, то тевтонцы, то шведы, ляхи, французики..., англичане и сербы в Архангельске с американцами и чехами которые вдруг в нашей Сибири начинают нас убивать и до гитлеровцев со своим еврорейхом... Только после их прихода к нам с огнём и мечом, уже как в порядке вещей, русские "агрессоры" внезапно оказываются у них под Парыжами, под Варшавами, в Праге, в Берлине...,  совершают переход через их Альпы, берут Измаил, дают им по щам под Полтавой, на Чудском озере и Куликовом поле или возвращают себе "японские" острова (хронология тут даже не играет роль)… Только после получения по самые нехАчу от ужастых русских (причём именно на нашей земле), они на время успокаиваются. Это как в народной притче: "Европейская забава — раз в столетие собраться всем вместе и … получить пи@дюлей от России!".

Так что - все эти вспоминалки истории войн сводятся к одному, где в реальности - агрессоры совсем не русские оказывается, а те кто глотки свои рвут и врут. Красноречивый пример про крестовые походы - когда "мирные" европейцы пошли огнём и мечом насаждать свои европейские ценности другим - под предлогом отсутствия у остальных "демократии", вернее правильной веры... 
Кстати, опять они за это принялись..., это по поводу насаждения своих ценностей другим, тем более сто лет прошло. Удивительно, это даже противоречит теории эволюции, что со временем у них мозга не прибавляется. Вроде развиваться должны, а не деградировать. История и вспоминание истории их ничему не учит. Только жопное мышление на уровне инстинкта. Жопой всё ощущают. Получили - успогоились… Поэтому наверно и легализовали они у себя жоподёрство друг дружки и превратили это в свою культурную ценность, которую пытаются и нам силой насадить.

Касаемо проблематики "союзников", что вы совершенно не поняли и не понимаете. Исторически и в реальности у России один союзник, как верно подметил Самодержец Александр - это наши Армия и Флот. Это основа! Но никто не принижает и не забывает роль союзников в истории России. Дело в том, что этот союзнический долг России, надо рассматривать через призму политики и власти, которые играют важную и решающую роль в этом самом союзничестве, где человеческие качества как порядочность, честность, верность - проявляются в разном виде от бескорыстности до банальной наживы. Вот этого вы совершенно не понимаете, хотя, вполне доходчиво, ранее в своих постах на эту тему, я это указывал. 
На примере, как ранее я общался с форумчанином из Югославии, о том что ельцинская Россия кинула их, хотя помочь могли даже не регулярной Армией и включением в состав Российской Федерации, а теми же ПВО и другой техникой... Никак не помогли. И не в бабле проблема! Что это было? Это только политика правителей России, которые решали свою шкуру и плясали под дудку американцев где речи о человеческой порядочности даже рядом не стояло. 
Так же и сейчас "игрища" с Сирией. А этому российскому союзнику, против которого открытая агрессия НАТО и которого постоянно бомбят, им С-300-ми надо было помочь только когда наши "партнёры" там наших самолётов насбивают!? Вот Турции из НАТО, за сбитого нашего и газу дали и С-400! Тут политическая воля правителей! Советский Союз и то был честнее и человечнее со своими союзниками. Примечательно, что советская пропаганда эту суть правдиво раскрывала, чем отличается союзничество капиталистов от советского. Всё о чём советская пропаганда "врала", при сегодняшнем капитализме - внезапно стало явью и это вот мы и видим.
Касаемо того же Египта, против которого в то время была агрессия Израиля, прятавшегося за спиной США. Египет никто в пионеры и октябрята не принимал, коммунизма-социализма никто не строил, там египтян не делали батраками на автозаводах ШевиТАЗ, Крошки-МакДональса и да ШеллПромовских нефтяных вышек качать к себе нефть не строили - в отличии того, что делает со своими союзниками Америка. Как уже подчёркивал СССР помогал не правителям Египта, а египетскому народу... И помогали всем необходимым! У СССР была корысть? Какая? Настроить везде памятники Ленину? Ржупрям! 
Так же и с Афганом. Там советские за небольшой период (без союзников из Варшавского договора), в отличии от американцев с кучей союзников из НАТО, и то афганскому народу дали больше от медицины, образования, цивилизации, культуры до развития собственной промышленности. Прикольно посмотреть, если б сейчас наши помогали Талибану против НАТО так же, как помогали натовцы тогда душманам против СССР. При такой сегодняшней помощи талибан бы уже давно перенёс боевые действия на территорию своего агрессора-паразита.       

И опять про вашу любимую пропаганду, только не советскую, а ихнюю, западную - самую "правдивую и честную" в отличии от советской.

У них даже пропаганда по истории не меняется. Были бы у татаро-монгол или у янычар с франко-шведскими ляхами пропагандистские плакаты, то они с таким же содержанием дополнили эти:

----------


## Red307

Заканчивайте свою пропаганду. ))
На простой вопрос вспомнить историю, вы приплели и Макдональдс и с-400 и хрен знает что. Открою вам глаза, если вы сами не могёте. 

После Петра первого Россия практически никогда не воевала против развитых стран запада без союзников из этих же стран. А когда воевала без союзников, то это заканчивалось либо затопленным флотом в Севастополе, либо отдачей половины Сахалина.  

Единственный момент - отечественная война 12го года. И то, очень странная война. Не выиграно ни одного сражения, потери практически во всех боестолкновениях больше чем у французов. Отдали Москву, сами же сожгли ее. Да и Наполеона в итоге, как мы помним, добили союзники под Ватерлоо без участия России. 

Учите историю, мин херц.

----------


## cobra_73

> Заканчивайте свою пропаганду. ))
> На простой вопрос вспомнить историю, вы приплели и Макдональдс и с-400 и хрен знает что. Открою вам глаза, если вы сами не могёте. 
> 
> После Петра первого Россия практически никогда не воевала против развитых стран запада без союзников из этих же стран. А когда воевала без союзников, то это заканчивалось либо затопленным флотом в Севастополе, либо отдачей половины Сахалина.  
> 
> Единственный момент - отечественная война 12го года. И то, очень странная война. Не выиграно ни одного сражения, потери практически во всех боестолкновениях больше чем у французов. Отдали Москву, сами же сожгли ее. Да и Наполеона в итоге, как мы помним, добили союзники под Ватерлоо без участия России. 
> 
> Учите историю, мин херц.


А вы поучить не пробывали ну для разнообразия скажем так....??? Война имеет совершенно разные формы. И идти на поддавки противнику и играть по его правилам как то глупо. Общие потери французов за поход ощутимо больше. Раза в два с половиной  примерно. А Северную войну к примеру из принципа забыли?
Позорище РЯВ это кстати отдельная пестня!!! Войну проиграли на уровне стратегического развертывания. Таки персонально придурковатым императором и его кликой.

----------


## Red307

Факт остаётся фактом, после бурного начала технического прогресса (паровые машины, нарезное оружие) единственные соперники России, с кем мы могли справится в одиночку - Турция и различные советские сателлиты типа Венгрии и Чехословакии.

Про общие потери да. Можно вспомнить как товар щ Жуков под Ржевом воевал. Тоже "не играл по правилам противника".

Кстати, про Северную войну я специально написал: "После Петра Первого".

----------


## cobra_73

> Факт остаётся фактом, после бурного начала технического прогресса (паровые машины, нарезное оружие) единственные соперники России, с кем мы могли справится в одиночку - Турция и различные советские сателлиты типа Венгрии и Чехословакии.
> 
> Про общие потери да. Можно вспомнить как товар щ Жуков под Ржевом воевал. Тоже "не играл по правилам противника".
> 
> Кстати, про Северную войну я специально написал: "После Петра Первого".


Чувствуется промытый и прохлорированный либеральный моск.
Ну давайте поговорим. С какой это стати вы откинули Северную войну? А понял - там нравиться, а тут не видим и рыбу заворачиваем?
Почему Россия могла справиться в одиночку с советскими саттелитами Венгрией и Чехословакией? Абсурд какой то...
Далее Немцы в ВОВ. Немцев любезнейший останавливали по сути в одну харю. "СОюзникам" было не досуг. А Ленд лиз был минимальный в 1941-1942 гг., пик ленд-лиза это 1945 год если чо.
Теперь давайте поговорим за Ржев. С цифрами там муть. Но во первых значение Ржевского выступа. По значению это эдакий Верден востока, (отчего вы кстати не скулите заодно про мясника Пуанкаре?? Ну или там бойню Нивеля??) 
Ликвидировать тем или иным способом Ржевский выступ была вполне очевидная задача РККА. То есть на Выступе сконцентрировались усилия как РККА так и Вермахта.  Потери оказались более тяжелейшие для ОБОИХ! сторон..... И кстати уровень потерь реальных для нас ощутимо меньше сражения под СТалинградом...

А отчего не хотите поговорить ну там за Багратион ась?

----------


## Red307

> Чувствуется промытый и прохлорированный либеральный моск.
> Ну давайте поговорим. С какой это стати вы откинули Северную войну? А понял - там нравиться, а тут не видим и рыбу заворачиваем?
> Почему Россия могла справиться в одиночку с советскими саттелитами Венгрией и Чехословакией? Абсурд какой то...
> Далее Немцы в ВОВ. Немцев любезнейший останавливали по сути в одну харю. "СОюзникам" было не досуг. А Ленд лиз был минимальный в 1941-1942 гг., пик ленд-лиза это 1945 год если чо.
> Теперь давайте поговорим за Ржев. С цифрами там муть. Но во первых значение Ржевского выступа. По значению это эдакий Верден востока, (отчего вы кстати не скулите заодно про мясника Пуанкаре?? Ну или там бойню Нивеля??) 
> Ликвидировать тем или иным способом Ржевский выступ была вполне очевидная задача РККА. То есть на Выступе сконцентрировались усилия как РККА так и Вермахта.  Потери оказались более тяжелейшие для ОБОИХ! сторон.....
> 
> А отчего не хотите поговорить ну там за Багратион ась?


Чего это я северную войну откинул? Ну давайте вспомним с чего тут все началось. Господа патриоты воскликнули, дескать, нападайте, мы вас как Гитлера и Бонапарта натянем. Давайте представим сравнение нынешних ВС США и войну с ядрами и галерами. Или все же войны, где появилось более технологичное оружие, не говоря о новых видах вооружения типа авиации и прочего. 
Да, мне не нравится сравнивать шведскую конницу с ЮСАФ. Немецкое люфтваффе как то ближе.

По поводу Пуанкаре, пусть скулят французы.

По поводу ленд-лиза. 2/3 авиационного керосина, сожженого нашими самолётами в своих двигателях - лендлизовские. Из оставшейся трети 90% - выработано на заводах, поставленных по ленд-лизу. 
В октябре 41го на направлении главного удара немцев Москву прикрывало примерно 580 самолётов. С октября по декабрь 41го только англичане поставили 600 самолетов. Я не говорю про Матильды, шерманы и прочие гранты. Пока танковые заводы эвакуировали за Урал, красная армия воевала на лендлизовской технике. 

Обувь, пища для красной армии  - подавляющее количество ленд-лиз.
Я не говорю про студебеккеры, доджи и виллисы - транспорт пехоты, без которого в принципе не возможна любая современная война. А ещё были паровозы, вагоны и рельсы в количествах, которые даже сейчас России не снились.
Я понимаю, вы про ленд-лиз в школе учили, но 21й же век на дворе. Можно немного и просветится.
Так что большой вопрос, у кого тут промытый мозг.

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу ленд-лиза.


Ленд-Лиз вещь полезная и отрицать ее необходимость глупо. Но возводить его значимость в абсолют и говорить что СССР победил в войне благодаря этим поставкам, еще глупей. Особенно если просвещаться по сочинениям резунов/суворовых и прочих сванидзе, со своими историческими хрониками.
Вообще стараюсь этой темы не касаться, ибо это больше вопрос веры, особенно со стороны сторонников ленд-лиза, и сейчас не буду.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я понимаю, вы про ленд-лиз в школе учили, но 21й же век на дворе. Можно немного и просветится.
> Так что большой вопрос, у кого тут промытый мозг.


Как это у кого у вас конечно. Кстати в советской школе промывкой моска, занимались в разы меньше. А если и занимались то чисто дежурными фразами, без огонька. С нынешними временами как то не сравнить.. Промыли вам мозги качественно..




> По поводу ленд-лиза. 2/3 авиационного керосина, сожженого нашими самолётами в своих двигателях - лендлизовские. Из оставшейся трети 90% - выработано на заводах, поставленных по ленд-лизу.


Устало... высокооктановый бензин. На бензине тогда самолеты летали..... 

За годы войны в СССР по ленд-лизу было поставлено 242,3 тыс. тонн автомобильного бензина (2,7% от общего производства и поступления а/м бензина в СССР). Ситуация с авиационным бензином выглядит следующим образом: из США было поставлено 570 тыс. тонн бензина, из Британии и Канада – 533,5 тыс. тонн. Кроме того, из США, Британии и Канады было поставлено 1483 тыс. тонн светлых бензиновых фракций. Из светлых бензиновых фракций в результате риформинга производится бензин, выход которого равен примерно 80%. Таким образом, из 1483 тыс. тонн фракций может быть получено 1186 тыс. тонн бензина. То есть общие поставки бензина по ленд-лизу можно оценить в 2230 тыс. тонн. В СССР за войну было произведено около 4750 тыс. тонн авиационного бензина. 
Мда.......... То есть все наоборот не так ли?





> В октябре 41го на направлении главного удара немцев Москву прикрывало примерно 580 самолётов. С октября по декабрь 41го только англичане поставили 600 
> самолетов. Я не говорю про Матильды, шерманы и прочие гранты. Пока танковые заводы эвакуировали за Урал, красная армия воевала на лендлизовской технике.


Смешались в поле кони люди. 




> Обувь, пища для красной армии  - подавляющее количество ленд-лиз.


Любезный, посмотрите разбивку ЛЛ по годам, дабы ахинею не нести...




> Я не говорю про студебеккеры, доджи и виллисы - транспорт пехоты, без которого в принципе не возможна любая современная война. А ещё были паровозы, вагоны и рельсы в количествах, которые даже сейчас России не снились.


И все это в товарных количествах под Москвой той же?
Ленд-Лиз для СССР в условиях потерянных наиболее промышленно-развитых траекторий под ударом Гитлеровского Евросоюза стал прежде всего способом снизить потери людей ... Ленд-Лиз это не подарок, плата за него оказалось огромной и не только в деньгах.
 Не говоря уже о послевоенной подляне..... Уже за это надо бить канделябром по черепу....

И кстати говоря, Поставки снаряжения и военного имущества  с 22 июня 1941 по 30 сентября 1941 Де-Факто и Де-Юре не Ленд-Лиз, поставки оплачены золотом. 
Первый протокол  регламентирующий поставки собственно по Ленд-Лизу подписан 1 октября 1941 года.... А до этого все за бабки...

----------


## Red307

Мемуары Хрущева:




> Хотел бы высказать свое мнение и рассказать в обнаженной форме насчет мнения Сталина по вопросу, смогли бы Красная Армия, Советский Союз без помощи со стороны США и Англии справиться с гитлеровской Германией и выжить в войне. Прежде всего хочу сказать о словах Сталина, которые он несколько раз повторял, когда мы вели между собой "вольные беседы". Он прямо говорил, что если бы США нам не помогли, то мы бы эту войну не выиграли: один на один с гитлеровской Германией мы не выдержали бы ее натиска и проиграли войну. Этой темы официально у нас никто не затрагивал, и Сталин нигде, я думаю, не оставил письменных следов своего мнения, но я заявляю тут, что он несколько раз в разговорах со мной отмечал это обстоятельство. Он не вел специально разговоров по этому вопросу, но когда возникала беседа непринужденного характера, перебирались международные вопросы прошлого и настоящего и когда мы возвращались к пройденному этапу войны, то он это высказывал.
> 
> От Сталина трудно было ожидать объективности. Он был человеком очень субъективным. Да и вообще в политике, между [599] прочим, субъективизм, личность играют большую роль. Иной раз бывает полезно оценить, что было сделано правильно, подойти объективно к прошлому, взвесить все влиявшие на дело факторы, с тем чтобы вернее оценить пройденный этап и на будущее находить правильные решения. В данном случае считаю, что заключение Сталина было правильным. Когда я слушал его, то полностью был с ним согласен, а сейчас - тем более. Поэтому хочу аргументировать со своей стороны то, что говорил Сталин, и то, что я сам тогда видел и понимал.
> 
> Как протекала война? Надо войти в наше положение, мысленно проанализировать пройденный нами путь после нападения Германии, особенно после того, как Гитлер вынудил нас оставить Белоруссию, Украину и огромные области Российской Федерации, включая Северный Кавказ с его нефтеносными районами. Правда, основные нефтеносные районы оставались там в наших руках, но они были фактически выведены из строя, оборудование демонтировано, прекратились добыча и переработка нефти{2}. Сложились тяжелые условия для промышленности. Кроме того, мы лишились возможности экономически использовать территории, которые достались противнику.
> 
> Возьмем хотя бы Украину. Какой удельный вес в СССР занимала в 1941 г. украинская металлургия? Я сейчас не имею статистических данных, но думаю, что тогда Украина вырабатывала как минимум 50% всей стали, если не больше{3}; занимала ведущее место по добыче угля; имела большой удельный вес в производстве хлеба, овощей, мяса. Мощными были украинская машиностроительная промышленность, химия.
> 
> Была фактически выведена из строя ленинградская промышленность: судостроение, танкостроение, приборостроение. Это была промышленность с высококвалифицированными рабочими и большим количеством научно-исследовательских институтов, мозговой центр всей технической мысли Советского Союза. Он был парализован и дезорганизован, реально блокирован. Вопрос стоял уже не о производстве, а о том, как людям выжить физически. Много тысяч ленинградцев умерло, лишь частично они эвакуировались. Стала работать с перебоями горьковская промышленность, ибо попала в сферу действия немецкой авиации. Московская промышленность тоже была дезорганизована. Производство самолетов вывели из Москвы, производство моторов - тоже, производство автомашин в Москве прекратилось. Да мало ли что делала Москва с ее мощным квалифицированным потенциалом? [600] Харьков: крупнейший тракторный завод, второй в СССР по силе после Сталинградского; потом машиностроительные, паровозостроительные заводы. Харьковская промышленность давала много средств ведения войны, и все это осталось в руках противника. Воронеж - крупный промышленный город. Там большой авиационный завод, и он тоже фактически прекратил производство: не тогда, когда противник вторгся в Воронеж, а еще ранее его оборудование было вывезено, завод же использовался как мастерские фронтового значения для ремонта самолетов, а не их производства.
> ...


Тоже мозги промытые... у Никиты Сергеича-то...

ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Хрущёв Н.С. Время. Люди. Власть. (Воспоминания). Книга I

----------


## cobra_73

> Мемуары Хрущева:
> 
> Тоже мозги промытые... у Никиты Сергеича-то...
> 
> ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Хрущёв Н.С. Время. Люди. Власть. (Воспоминания). Книга I


Никита Сергеич это таки тяжелый случай.... Нашли бы кого то поприличней что ли несколько....




> В начале войны мы фактически ее не имели.


Да ладно. Большая часть ДБ-3 утраченных летом и осенью 1941 была потеряна в попытке остановить вторжение *Евросоюза.*... Мягко говоря не до Берлина было. Да и толку с этого?!
Но вот в чем проблема даже гибелью своей войска Прибалтийского, Западного и Юго-западных ВО, БАПы ДБА, около 10 000 ББМ и т.д., бойцы дравшиеся в окружении до конца снимали тонкую стружку с войск вторжения, заставляя ее терять темп.




> Стала работать с перебоями горьковская промышленность, ибо попала в сферу действия немецкой авиации.


Когда там люфтвафферы сподобились ударить по Горькому?




> Нет тяги! Приходилось ориентироваться на лошадей, возвращаться в прошлое. Значительная часть артиллерии у нас перешла на конную тягу. Кроме нас в эту войну только румыны воевали с артиллерией, которая передвигалась на волах.


Ничего что большинство германских пехотных дивизии в начале ВОВ имели артиллерию на конской тяге... А на автотранспорте возили снаряды.

----------


## Nazar

Мне с самого начала фраза понравилась...
"Один на один с гитлеровской Германией". Почему не сильно уважаемый Никита Сергеевич, забывает сказать что это была не гитлеровская Германия, а фактически объединенная гитлеровская Европа, где почти все ресурсы и вся промышленность, работали на военную машину третьего рейха.
Тов-щ Хрущев не менее субъективен чем тов-щ Сталин, тем-более его отношение ко времени его правления нам всем известно. Так что не показатель. Да и говорит он не только о ленд-лизе, но и непосредственно о военной помощи. И что-то я не помню о ленд-лизовских дальних бомбардировщиках...

----------


## Red307

Жуков тоже не авторитет?

Лишь после 1985 г. в советских публикациях стали попадаться иные оценки союзной помощи. Так, маршал Г. К. Жуков в послевоенных беседах с писателем К. М. Симоновым заявил: "Говоря о нашей подготовленности к войне с точки зрения хозяйства, экономики, нельзя замалчивать и такой фактор, как последующая помощь со стороны союзников. Прежде всего, конечно, со стороны американцев, потому что англичане в этом смысле помогали нам минимально. При анализе всех сторон войны это нельзя сбрасывать со счетов. Мы были бы в тяжелом положении без американских порохов, мы не могли бы выпускать такое количество боеприпасов, которое нам было необходимо. Без американских "студебеккеров" нам не на чем было бы таскать нашу артиллерию. Да они в значительной мере вообще обеспечивали наш фронтовой транспорт. Выпуск специальных сталей, необходимых для самых разных нужд войны, был тоже связан с рядом американских поставок". При этом Жуков подчеркивал, что "мы вступили в войну, еще продолжая быть отсталой в промышленном отношении страной по сравнению с Германией"{4}. Достоверность передачи К. Симоновым этих бесед с Жуковым, состоявшихся в 1965- 1966 гг., подтверждается высказываниями Г. Жукова, зафиксированными в результате прослушивания органами безопасности в 1963 г.: "Вот сейчас говорят, что союзники никогда нам не помогали... Но ведь нельзя отрицать, что американцы нам гнали столько материалов, без которых мы бы не могли формировать свои резервы и не могли бы продолжать войну... У нас не было взрывчатки, пороха. Не было чем снаряжать винтовочные патроны. Американцы по-настоящему выручили нас с порохом, взрывчаткой. А сколько они нам гнали листовой стали! Разве мы могли бы быстро наладить производство танков, если бы не американская помощь сталью? А сейчас представляют дело так, что у нас все это было свое в изобилии"

ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Стеттиниус Э. Ленд-лиз - оружие победы

----------


## Red307

> Мне с самого начала фраза понравилась...
> "Один на один с гитлеровской Германией". Почему не сильно уважаемый Никита Сергеевич, забывает сказать что это была не гитлеровская Германия, а фактически объединенная гитлеровская Европа, где почти все ресурсы и вся промышленность, работали на военную машину третьего рейха.
> Тов-щ Хрущев не менее субъективен чем тов-щ Сталин, тем-более его отношение ко времени его правления нам всем известно. Так что не показатель. Да и говорит он не только о ленд-лизе, но и непосредственно о военной помощи. И что-то я не помню о ленд-лизовских дальних бомбардировщиках...


Вопрос изначально стоял в том, как Россия/СССР воевали против развитых стран запада. В данном случае СССР, как я писал ранее, был не один. Его поддерживали (а потом и воевали) страны антигитлеровской коалиции. А на дальнем востоке Япония вообще втянулась в изматывающую войну с США и не могла нам как-либо угрожать.

----------


## cobra_73

> Жуков тоже не авторитет?
> 
> Лишь после 1985 г. в советских публикациях стали попадаться иные оценки союзной помощи. Так, маршал Г. К. Жуков в послевоенных беседах с писателем К. М. Симоновым заявил: "Говоря о нашей подготовленности к войне с точки зрения хозяйства, экономики, нельзя замалчивать и такой фактор, как последующая помощь со стороны союзников. Прежде всего, конечно, со стороны американцев, потому что англичане в этом смысле помогали нам минимально. При анализе всех сторон войны это нельзя сбрасывать со счетов. Мы были бы в тяжелом положении без американских порохов, мы не могли бы выпускать такое количество боеприпасов, которое нам было необходимо. Без американских "студебеккеров" нам не на чем было бы таскать нашу артиллерию. Да они в значительной мере вообще обеспечивали наш фронтовой транспорт. Выпуск специальных сталей, необходимых для самых разных нужд войны, был тоже связан с рядом американских поставок". При этом Жуков подчеркивал, что "мы вступили в войну, еще продолжая быть отсталой в промышленном отношении страной по сравнению с Германией"{4}. Достоверность передачи К. Симоновым этих бесед с Жуковым, состоявшихся в 1965- 1966 гг., подтверждается высказываниями Г. Жукова, зафиксированными в результате прослушивания органами безопасности в 1963 г.: "Вот сейчас говорят, что союзники никогда нам не помогали... Но ведь нельзя отрицать, что американцы нам гнали столько материалов, без которых мы бы не могли формировать свои резервы и не могли бы продолжать войну... У нас не было взрывчатки, пороха. Не было чем снаряжать винтовочные патроны. Американцы по-настоящему выручили нас с порохом, взрывчаткой. А сколько они нам гнали листовой стали! Разве мы могли бы быстро наладить производство танков, если бы не американская помощь сталью? А сейчас представляют дело так, что у нас все это было свое в изобилии"
> 
> ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Стеттиниус Э. Ленд-лиз - оружие победы


Нет не в изобилии, последствия вторжения Евросоюза были катастрофическими. Только болеющие либерализмом ГМ очень не любят вспоминать про то как именно предоставлялся  Лендлиз, и в упор не замечают тот факт что в самый горячий момент Катастрофы *ВОЕННЫЕ ПОСТАВКИ* нам шли исключительно за наличные/Золото.....
Опять таки представители либеральной секты забывают все время о том факте что основой победы СОветского Союза, было блестящее исполнение плана по эвакуации промышленности на восток. И пусть и не все удалось, но именно это заложило основу нашей победы...

----------


## Red307

> Нет не в изобилии, последствия вторжения Евросоюза были катастрофическими. Только болеющие либерализмом ГМ очень не любят вспоминать про то как именно предоставлялся  Лендлиз, и в упор не замечают тот факт что в самый горячий момент Катастрофы *ВОЕННЫЕ ПОСТАВКИ* нам шли исключительно за наличные/Золото.....
> Опять таки представители либеральной секты забывают все время о том факте что основой победы СОветского Союза, было блестящее исполнение плана по эвакуации промышленности на восток. И пусть и не все удалось, но именно это заложило основу нашей победы...


Основной постулат, что Россия/СССР могли противостоять на равных развитым странам Запада вы постоянно и методично обходите тем самым абсолютно игнорируя всю современную историю России/СССР. Ваша задача обвинять людей в либерализме и прочем, вместо того, что бы вспомнить историю своей страны. Зачем все это?

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос изначально стоял в том, как Россия/СССР воевали против развитых стран запада. В данном случае СССР, как я писал ранее, был не один. Его поддерживали (а потом и воевали) страны антигитлеровской коалиции. А на дальнем востоке Япония вообще втянулась в изматывающую войну с США и не могла нам как-либо угрожать.


Так чем развитие царской России при Александре-1 ( в военном плане ) уступало Наполеоновской армии, которая по привычке, опять состояла из объединенных государств Европы..Может Великобритания нам сильно помогала в Отечественной войне? 
А может потом Крымскую войну вспомним, хоть и с неудачным итогом, но к нам опять объединенные силы Европы вместе с турками пришли и кто нам тогда помогал? Греция? Не смешите...

----------


## Nazar

> Основной постулат, что Россия/СССР могли противостоять на равных развитым странам Запада вы постоянно и методично обходите тем самым абсолютно игнорируя всю современную историю России/СССР. Ваша задача обвинять людей в либерализме и прочем, вместо того, что бы вспомнить историю своей страны. Зачем все это?


А вы игнорируете тот факт, что Россия/СССР противостояла нападкам "развитых" стран Запада регулярно, пусть и не всегда на равных и в отличии от многих этих стран, мы смогли сохраниться и сохранить свою государственность и самоуправление.

----------


## Red307

Вы все прекрасно поняли. Даже правильный пример с крымской войной привели. А посему вернёмся с чего начали. Сюда:


> Не напрягайся нас понимать, а то закончишь так же как Адольф или Боня, которые перенапряглись и плохо закончили...


В данных примерах Россия победила при наличии союзников. Чего в нынешнем состоянии у нас нет. А вот штаты как раз имеют союзника - НАТО. Оглядываясь на историю нашей страны (да и просто трезво оценивая ситуацию), шансов победить у нас ноль. Максимум, красиво умереть. Тем более президент нам всем место в раю уже обещал))

----------


## cobra_73

> Основной постулат, что Россия/СССР могли противостоять на равных развитым странам Запада вы постоянно и методично обходите тем самым абсолютно игнорируя всю современную историю России/СССР. Ваша задача обвинять людей в либерализме и прочем, вместо того, что бы вспомнить историю своей страны. Зачем все это?


Моя задача выводить таких как вы на чистую воду.... А истории России вы явно не знаете. Да и не хотите...

----------


## Red307

Отвлекаясь на ленд-лиз. Показательная ситуация была на День снятия блокады. Смотрел парад на Дворцовой площади и обратил внимание на один момент. Когда поехала техника времени ВОВ, дикторы начали называть ее тип и что-то там рассказывать. Так вот, из десятка образцов 4 были лендлизовскими. Все срветские образцы перечислили, про какую-то пушку долго говорили, а из этих только "БА Скаут" назвали. Типа Виллис и студебеккер11и т1ак знают? Или уста1новка такая, не упоминать иностранные названия среди техники победы?

----------


## Red307

> Моя задача выводить таких как вы на чистую воду....


А самому закапываться. Смешно.

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы все прекрасно поняли. Даже правильный пример с крымской войной привели. А посему вернёмся с чего начали. Сюда:
> 
> В данных примерах Россия победила при наличии союзников. Чего в нынешнем состоянии у нас нет. А вот штаты как раз имеют союзника - НАТО. Оглядываясь на историю нашей страны (да и просто трезво оценивая ситуацию), шансов победить у нас ноль. Максимум, красиво умереть. Тем более президент нам всем место в раю уже обещал))


Шансов победить у нас ровно 50 %, а помереть придется и паханам запада в таком случае, по крайней мере большинству... Ничего нового во вторжении Евросоюза для нас нет. Только вот стратегическая ситуация для него намного хуже чем в 1941-м и 1812 гг...

----------


## cobra_73

> А самому закапываться. Смешно.



Глупости изволите вещать из выгребной ямы, периодически всплывая?
Я то в реальности живу, а вот где вы для меня вопрос спорный..

----------


## cobra_73

> А вы игнорируете тот факт, что Россия/СССР противостояла нападкам "развитых" стран Запада регулярно, пусть и не всегда на равных и в отличии от многих этих стран, мы смогли сохраниться и сохранить свою государственность и самоуправление.


Дранг нах Остен. Для Запада наше все....




> Основной постулат, что Россия/СССР могли противостоять на равных развитым странам Запада вы постоянно и методично обходите тем самым абсолютно игнорируя всю современную историю России/СССР. Ваша задача обвинять людей в либерализме и прочем, вместо того, что бы вспомнить историю своей страны. Зачем все это?


Если бы речь шла о противосстоянии какой либо стране Запада это одно, а правда такова, что мы постоянно дело имели именно с Евросоюзом в той или иной конфигурации...

----------


## Red307

> Если бы речь шла о противосстоянии какой либо стране Запада это одно, а правда такова, что мы постоянно дело имели именно с Евросоюзом в той или иной конфигурации...


Поэтому не надо обольщаться

----------


## Red307

> Когда там люфтвафферы сподобились ударить по Горькому?


Не знаю, интересно ли вам это :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...BE%D0%B3%D0%BE

----------


## cobra_73

> Не знаю, интересно ли вам это :
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...BE%D0%B3%D0%BE


Есть более достойны источники чем статья из Вики.... И что вы лично из этого поняли?




> Поэтому не надо обольщаться


Я опираюсь на факты в отличии от вас...

----------


## Red307

> Есть более достойны источники чем статья из Вики.... И что вы лично из этого поняли?


То есть в Вики статья о выдуманном событии. И написал ее конечно же придумщик Хрущев.

И список литературы там, все либеральная пропаганда.

----------


## Red307

> Я опираюсь на факты в отличии от вас...


На удобные вам факты

----------


## Red307

Сегодня годовщина если Вики не врёт.




> Операция по доставке гуманитарной помощи началась 10 февраля 1992 года. В этот день 12 военно-транспортных самолётов ВВС США Lockheed C-5 Galaxy («Гэлэкси») и Lockheed C-141 Starlifter («Старлифтер»), базировавшихся в Германии и Турции, доставили 500 тонн продовольствия и медикаментов в 12 городов СНГ: Москву, Санкт-Петербург, Киев, Минск, Кишинёв, Ереван, Алма-Ату, Душанбе, Ашхабад, Баку, Ташкент, Бишкек. В ходе первой фазы операции, продлившейся до конца февраля, ВВС США совершили 65 вылетов (22 в Россию, по 7 в Армению и Казахстан, 5 на Украину, по 4 в Туркменистан, Азербайджан, Таджикистан, Узбекистан, по 3 в Кыргызстан и Молдову, 2 в Белоруссию[1]) и доставили 2274 тонны гуманитарных грузов


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...F_Provide_Hope

----------


## cobra_73

> То есть в Вики статья о выдуманном событии. И написал ее конечно же придумщик Хрущев.
> 
> И список литературы там, все либеральная пропаганда.


Вы когда нагло брешете совесть имейте, хотя бы на уровне зачаточном, ну или здравый смысл...

п.1 - где я сказал что это выдуманное событие? Ась?
п.2 - Изучать то или иное событие по википедии с моей точки зрения признак дурного тона....
п.3 - повторяю вопрос что вы лично поняли из этого события?




> На удобные вам факты


Сказал человек прославившийся на местном ресурсе сугубо избирательным подходом к фактами и событиям..




> Сегодня годовщина если Вики не врёт.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...F_Provide_Hope


Вы предлагаете рыдать от восторга и умилятся?!

----------


## Red307

> Вы когда нагло брешете совесть имейте, хотя бы на уровне зачаточном, ну или здравый смысл...
> 
> п.1 - где я сказал что это выдуманное событие? Ась?
> п.2 - Изучать то или иное событие по википедии с моей точки зрения признак дурного тона....
> п.3 - повторяю вопрос что вы лично поняли из этого события?


В сообщении 207 вы спросили (цитирую): "Когда там люфтвафферы сподобились ударить по Горькому?"
Это был либо вопрос, что бы узнать даты, либо выражение сомнения в наличии события в истории как такового. Я привел ссылку, где указаны даты и подтверждено событие (со ссылками на источники кстати). Вместо того, чтобы признать его наличие или принять даты вы начали какую-то непонятную игру слов. Я и спросил, о чем вы. Так что я изучать не призываю. Я всего лишь ответил на вопрос заданный в посте 207.




> Сказал человек прославившийся на местном ресурсе сугубо избирательным подходом к фактами и событиям..


Стараюсь соответствовать духу форума.




> Вы предлагаете рыдать от восторга и умилятся?!


Своего рода ленд-лиз.

----------


## cobra_73

> В сообщении 207 вы спросили (цитирую): "Когда там люфтвафферы сподобились ударить по Горькому?"
> Это был либо вопрос, что бы узнать даты, либо выражение сомнения в наличии события в истории как такового. Я привел ссылку, где указаны даты и подтверждено событие (со ссылками на источники кстати). Вместо того, чтобы признать его наличие или принять даты вы начали какую-то непонятную игру слов. Я и спросил, о чем вы. Так что я изучать не призываю. Я всего лишь ответил на вопрос заданный в посте 207.


Вопрос был риторический... И ответа естественно не требовал.. Меня удручает, что вы не понимаете элементарного...




> Стараюсь соответствовать духу форума.


Как это знаково, по либеральному все вверх тормашками переворачивать

----------


## Nazar

> Стараюсь соответствовать духу форума.


Так выберете другой. Я вам уже несколько раз предлагал. Могу даже список написть, где вам рады будут.

----------


## Red307

> Вопрос был риторический... И ответа естественно не требовал.. Меня удручает, что вы не понимаете элементарного...


Странная у вас риторика. Сразу не скажешь.





> Как это знаково, по либеральному все вверх тормашками переворачивать


Хотите из свеженького?

----------


## Red307

> Так выберете другой. Я вам уже несколько раз предлагал. Могу даже список написал, где вам рады будут.


Спасибо, мне здесь нравится

----------


## BAE

> А самому закапываться. Смешно.


Да нет, закопали как раз вас, неуважаемый. И очень грамотно. Любой прочитавший вышеизложенную полемику это поймет. 
И поэтому традиционный либеральный прием смешок ("Смешно") - это как бы сквозь слезы. Ваши слезы.  Хорошая мина при плохой игре. 
Вся ваша сущность и так на ладони, зачем вы дальше из штанов выпрыгиваете? Заняться больше нечем?

----------


## Red307

> Да нет, закопали как раз вас, неуважаемый. И очень грамотно. Любой прочитавший вышеизложенную полемику это поймет. 
> И поэтому традиционный либеральный прием смешок ("Смешно") - это как бы сквозь слезы. Ваши слезы.  Хорошая мина при плохой игре. 
> Вся ваша сущность и так на ладони, зачем вы дальше из штанов выпрыгиваете? Заняться больше нечем?


Странные вы все тут люди. Вам приводишь очевидные факты из истории, в частности, что Россия/СССР никогда не побеждала развитые страны без союзников, а вы найдете миллион причин, лишь бы просто не согласится. Как будто историю никто не учил. И при этом меня они тут "закопали".

Понятно, что быть патриотом сложно. Крутиться как уж на сковородке, обходить острые углы истории, "наезжать" на собеседника, лишь бы не соглашаться с неудобной точкой зрения. Вот это смешно.

----------


## Nazar

> Странные вы все тут люди. Вам приводишь очевидные факты из истории, в частности, что Россия/СССР никогда не побеждала развитые страны без союзников, а вы найдете миллион причин, лишь бы просто не согласится. Как будто историю никто не учил. И при этом меня они тут "закопали".
> 
> Понятно, что быть патриотом сложно. Крутиться как уж на сковородке, обходить острые углы истории, "наезжать" на собеседника, лишь бы не соглашаться с неудобной точкой зрения. Вот это смешно.


Потому-что вы изначально, в свойственной вам манере, начали искажать эти самые очевидные факты и умалчивать другие, не менее очевидные факты, в которые вас тут носом ткнули. Еще раз вопрос, видимо неудобный для вас. Почему вы скромно молчите о том, что Россия/СССР, фактически никогда и не воевала против какой-то "развитой" страны Европы? Всегда это был союз стран. Далее, вы не смогли ответить, в чем заключалась французская "развитость" в войне 1812 года, в военном плане? И кто был нашим союзником в этой войне, как и в ряде других? Вы зацепились за WW2 войну и Ленд-лиз и пытаетесь из этого что-то выдавить...
Так что фраза "кружение на сковородке" и сугубо либеральная манера выставлять одни факты, умалчивая другие, отлично характеризует именно вас...
Хотя мне вообще кажется, что это просто такая манера троллинга..А троллинг он нигде особо не приветствуется.

----------


## Red307

> Потому-что вы изначально, в свойственной вам манере, начали искажать эти самые очевидные факты и умалчивать другие, не менее очевидные факты, в которые вас тут носом ткнули. Еще раз вопрос, видимо неудобный для вас. Почему вы скромно молчите о том, что Россия/СССР, фактически никогда и не воевала против какой-то "развитой" страны Европы? Всегда это был союз стран. Далее, вы не смогли ответить, в чем заключалась французская "развитость" в войне 1812 года, в военном плане? И кто был нашим союзником в этой войне, как и в ряде других? Вы зацепились за WW2 войну и Ленд-лиз и пытаетесь из этого что-то выдавить...
> Так что фраза "кружение на сковородке" и сугубо либеральная манера выставлять одни факты, умалчивая другие, отлично характеризует именно вас...
> Хотя мне вообще кажется, что это просто такая манера троллинга..А троллинг он нигде особо не приветствуется.


Я так понимаю, что вы не считаете наполеоновскую Францию "развитой" а военном плане?
Если вы докажите, что Франция была не передовой страной, это вообще подтвердит мое высказывание. Скажу вам спасибо за это.


И да, именно это: "Почему вы скромно молчите о том, что Россия/СССР, фактически никогда и не воевала против какой-то "развитой" страныВсегда это был союз стран." я и пытаюсь сказать. А как только выступали в одиночку против страны/союза мире, получался Севастополь и Цусима

Ленд лиз я рассматривал как часть помощи союзников, которые ещё и воевали помимо поставок оружия и продовольствия.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я так понимаю, что вы не считаете наполеоновскую Францию "развитой" а военном плане?
> Если вы докажите, что Франция была не передовой страной, это вообще подтвердит мое высказывание. Скажу вам спасибо за это.
> 
> 
> И да, именно это: "Почему вы скромно молчите о том, что Россия/СССР, фактически никогда и не воевала против какой-то "развитой" страныВсегда это был союз стран." я и пытаюсь сказать. А как только выступали в одиночку против страны/союза мире, получался Севастополь и Цусима


Заврались поди? Ваш изначальный посыл был в потом что Россия никогда не воевала против развитой, читаем европейской страны в одиночку. Когда вас ткнули в факты, оказалось развитая страна синоним блока стран...
Забавно действительно. 
Кстати говоря о РЯВ - мы действительно де факто воевали с блоком стран, что усугублялось между прочим прежде всего ошибками Петербургских стратегов в вопросах развертывания сил и лично императора, коль он "Хозяин земли Русской"

----------


## Nazar

> Я так понимаю, что вы не считаете наполеоновскую Францию "развитой" а военном плане?
> Если вы докажите, что Франция была не передовой страной, это вообще подтвердит мое высказывание. Скажу вам спасибо за это.


Херово вы понимаете, что впрочем не удивительно. Если вы не заметили, называя западные страны развитыми, вы подразумеваете отсталость России, по-этому я вас и спрашиваю, в чем заключалась "развитость" французской армии и почему при всей ее развитости, она была практически полностью уничтожена отсталой, лапотной, российской армией, которая каким-то чудом оказалась в Париже в 14м году..




> И да, именно это: "Почему вы скромно молчите о том, что Россия/СССР, фактически никогда и не воевала против какой-то "развитой" страныВсегда это был союз стран." я и пытаюсь сказать. А как только выступали в одиночку против страны/союза мире, получался Севастополь и Цусима


Вы действительно удивительный человек, что-бы не сказать хуже..)) Вы даже в этой моей фразе умудрились с ног на голову все перевернуть. Хотя черт с вами, нравится вам на свою страну и в конечном счете на себя, помои лить, лейте. Но не здесь и не в такой манере, которая вам привычна. Считайте это предупреждением. От вашего отсутствия на сайте, никто не потеряет ровным счетом ничего, тем-более по основной тематике сайта, информации от вас ноль...

----------


## Red307

Вы наверное оба специально затягиваете спор. 
Я недавно уже относил нить разговора к тому, с сего все началось. А именно, какой-то министр США призвал первым напасть на Россию. На что местные форумчане ответили:" попробуйте, получите". 
Очевидно, что если США будет воевать с Россией, это будет не просто США, а блок НАТО. Англичане и канадцы там тоже рвутся в бой. 

Вот главный расклад к историческим параллелям. Россия одна (не знаю, кто у нас есть из весомых союзников) против коалиции стран во главе с США. И какие теперь параллели? Крымская война, Русско-японская. 
Чего тут непонятного?
И я не считаю это помоями. Это факты из истории.

----------


## Nazar

> А именно, какой-то министр США призвал первым напасть на Россию. 
> 
> не знаю, кто у нас есть из весомых союзников.


Вот я не перестаю удивляться вам и вашему умению вести дискуссию так, как удобно вам. 
Министр, а точнее адмирал, призвал начать наступление на Россию и Китай, которые по его мнению, приборзели и бросают открытый вызов ВМС США. 
Под наступлением и ударом, имелись в виду не военные удары, трусоваты американцы для этого, а как обычно санкции, экономическое давление, увеличение оборонного бюджета, изобретение пиу-пиу лазеров и чудо рельсотронов и так далее.
Так вот, если Китай стоит в одном списке вместе с Россией, у вас еще остается вопрос о весомом союзнике?

----------


## Red307

> Вот я не перестаю удивляться вам и вашему умению вести дискуссию так, как удобно вам. 
> Министр, а точнее адмирал, призвал начать наступление на Россию и Китай, которые по его мнению, приборзели и бросают открытый вызов ВМС США. 
> Под наступлением и ударом, имелись в виду не военные удары, трусоваты американцы для этого, а как обычно санкции, экономическое давление, увеличение оборонного бюджета, изобретение пиу-пиу лазеров и чудо рельсотронов и так далее.
> Так вот, если Китай стоит в одном списке вместе с Россией, у вас еще остается вопрос о весомом союзнике?


Тогда нет. Мои извинения))

Но к Китаю у меня доверия нет.

П.с. и по ленд-лизу остались вопросы.

----------


## cobra_73

> Очевидно, что если США будет воевать с Россией, это будет не просто США, а блок НАТО.


От этого что-то изменится? Точно?




> Англичане и канадцы там тоже рвутся в бой.


Спасибо, вот уже действительно смешно. Кто дальше всех от места действия "тем громче визжит и ярится"




> Россия одна (не знаю, кто у нас есть из весомых союзников) против коалиции стран во главе с США. И какие теперь параллели? Крымская война, Русско-японская.


А никакой параллели. Ибо с развязыванием "Большой войны" у властных кланов Запада большие проблемы.




> И я не считаю это помоями. Это факты из истории.


Вы немножко перепутали. Факты из истории это не то что вы излагаете...

У вас либералов ровно одна ошибка, вы от чегото страсть как любите выводить за скобки ОМП. Пока этот фактор имеет место быть - европейцы во главе с США будут вести себя сугубо как банда шакалов кидаясь исключительно на тех кто не может ответить..... Большая война может начаться если этот фактор вывести за скобки. Попытки чего несомненно делаются как мы видим воочию...

----------


## cobra_73

> П.с. и по ленд-лизу остались вопросы.


Кончно остались - врали вы зачем? Про авиабензин хотя бы...Хотя почему то вы его именовали керосином...

----------


## Red307

> Кончно остались - врали вы зачем? Про авиабензин хотя бы...Хотя почему то вы его именовали керосином...


Бензин, керосин...попутал второпях.

Я к тому, что этот бензин с каким  октановым числом производил СССР? Потому что сейчас на заправках нормальный 95й не найдешь. А тогда тем более. И все эти добавки, повышающие его октановое число до приемлемых (в сети находил, что ВК-105/107 работали не ниже чем на 92-94м) наверное тоже были не местного производства. 
И кстати, из ваших расчетов от 4900 произведенного в СССР 1200, выработанных из привезённого можно отнять.


По поводу ОМП, даже в морской ветке местные не особо верят в ПЛАРБ.

----------


## cobra_73

> По поводу ОМП, даже в морской ветке местные не особо верят в ПЛАРБ.


Я что то  говорил за ПЛАРБ? Почитайте Отвагу моя точка зрения на нынешние военно-морские потуги более чем однозначна. Вкладывать деньги в строительство серии РПКСН, не восстанавливая хотя бы приемлимый уровень прибрежных сил затея глупая - "Вечно мы строим Линкоры, а нехватает всегда тральщиков." (с) Я




> Бензин, керосин...попутал второпях.
> И кстати, из ваших расчетов от 4900 произведенного в СССР 1200, выработанных из привезённого можно отнять.


Это все равно не две трети импорта как вы заявили ранее...

----------


## Red307

> Я что то  говорил за ПЛАРБ? Почитайте Отвагу моя точка зрения на нынешние военно-морские потуги более чем однозначна. Вкладывать деньги в строительство серии РПКСН, не восстанавливая хотя бы приемлимый уровень прибрежных сил затея глупая - "Вечно мы строим Линкоры, а нехватает всегда тральщиков." (с) Я


Не, на отваге без меня.




> Это все равно не две трети импорта как вы заявили ранее...


40/% примерно.
Но в то же время оставшиеся 60, если это какой-нибудь 80й бензин, они нафиг не нужны без присадок либо разбавления 100м американским

----------


## cobra_73

> 40/% примерно.
> Но в то же время оставшиеся 60, если это какой-нибудь 80й бензин, они нафиг не нужны без присадок либо разбавления 100м американским


Юлить пытаетесь? Вы заявляли 2/3. А 2/3=67% авиабензина импорт.



> отваге без меня.


Я вам участвовать и не предлагал - лишь указал где и что можно прочитать...

----------


## Red307

> Юлить пытаетесь? Вы заявляли 2/3. А 2/3=67% авиабензина импорт.


Я не перевел из дроби в проценты, а поправился согласно вашим цифрам. Это понятно из дальнейшего текста, где я указываю, что 60%
 - бензин, произведенный на месте. Интересует его судьба.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Про бензины:
Авиационные бензины РККА - Вторая Мировая Война - Исторический форум: история России, всемирная история

----------


## Казанец

д.т.н. (МВТУ, ядерщик) очень разумно о главном противнике:
https://youtu.be/yd2DOK6tXg4

----------


## OKA

"  Более 200 летных экипажей из 13 стран НАТО получили навыки полетов над территорией Прибалтики и акваторией Балтийского моря, сообщил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу.
       "Продолжается развитие системы передового базирования Североатлантического блока в странах Балтии, Восточной и Южной Европы. Уже более 200 экипажей из 13 стран альянса получили навыки полётов над территорией Прибалтики и акваторией Балтийского моря", - сказал С.Шойгу в среду на заседании коллегии Минобороны. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=502850

А сколько операторов дронов   подготовили...

----------


## Avia M

Американская корпорация Boeing в среду представила проект военного беспилотного летательного аппарата, предназначенного для выполнения заданий совместно с другими самолетами.
Предполагается, что беспилотник будет дополнять и расширять военно-воздушные операции за счет "умного объединения с существующими военными самолетами". Вместе с тем в Boeing отмечают, что аппарат способен "быстро реконфигурироваться и выполнять различные виды миссий".

https://ria.ru/20190227/1551394898.h...medium=desktop

Подглядели в Жуковском... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" U.S. оружие производитель Нортроп Грумман корп сообщили об успешно интегрированы передовые AN/APG-83 Scalable Agile Beam Radar (SABR)  системы на различных конфигурациях самолета F-16 и теперь делает следующий шаг в расширении дополнительных платформ, включая военно-воздушные силы США (ВВС США) в B-52H Стратофортресс и Б-1Б Лансер , а также Корпуса морской пехоты США F/а-18С/Д Шершень .

Сабр конструкция системы "Нортроп Грумман" использует проверенные, пятого поколения с активной фазированной радар AN/APG-77 на F-22 Raptor и AN/APG-81 на F-35 . Сабр предоставляет надежный, экономически эффективный, готовый, с низким уровнем риска радар обновление решения для нескольких платформ.

“SABR и SABR-глобальное ударное семейство радаров обеспечивает дифференцирующую способность для воздушного доминирования и ударных миссий", - сказал Том Джонс, вице-президент и генеральный менеджер, airborne C4ISR systems, Northrop Grumman. “Наши линии горячего производства и поддержания уже созданы для удовлетворения потребностей наших текущих и будущих клиентов на протяжении десятилетий.”

Northrop Grumman'S SABR находится на рассмотрении Boeing для модернизации радиолокационной системы бомбардировщика B-52, которая включает в себя проектирование, производство, разработку и поставку первых семи радиолокационных блоков. ВВС США выразили желание обновить весь флот B-52 новой радиолокационной системой. Кроме того, была разработана версия SABR для B-1B.

Northrop Grumman находится в полномасштабном производстве SABR для поддержки программ модернизации F-16 для международных и отечественных заказчиков. 
Компания готова предоставить эту передовую радиолокационную возможность для дополнительных платформ, включая F/A-18C/D, B-52H и B-1B. "

https://defence-blog.com/news/northr...-and-b-1b.html

Перевёл yandex))





> Американская корпорация Boeing в среду представила проект военного беспилотного летательного аппарата, предназначенного для выполнения заданий совместно с другими самолетами.
> Предполагается, что беспилотник будет дополнять и расширять военно-воздушные операции за счет "умного объединения с существующими военными самолетами". Вместе с тем в Boeing отмечают, что аппарат способен "быстро реконфигурироваться и выполнять различные виды миссий".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190227/1551394898.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Подглядели в Жуковском...


Фото : 

https://defence-blog.com/news/boeing...r-vehicle.html

Вряд ли "подглядели, у самих полно заделов))

"..Подавляющее большинство современных беспилотных летательных аппаратов, разрабатываемых для военных, используются для разведки или как ударные беспилотники, но не приспособлены для работы в качестве самолета сопровождения, будь то роль ведомого в паре истребителей или сопровождение транспортного самолета. Кроме непосредственно защиты основного самолета, такие беспилотники могут выступать в качестве платформы для более мощных РЛС и сенсоров обеспечивая ведущий истребитель дополнительной информацией, что может позволить повысить его маневренность за счет уменьшения веса собственного оборудования. Некоторые компании уже ведут разработки в этом направлении — так, Lockheed Martin с 2015 года разрабатывает и испытывает беспилотный ведомый истребитель на базе F-16 Fighting Falcon. 

Теперь свою разработку в области беспилотников сопровождения представил концерн Boeing. Их платформа под названием Boeing Airpower Teaming System предполагает разработку беспилотных истребителей, способных сопровождать ведущий самолет при перелетах на расстояние до 3700 километров, выступая в качестве платформы для дополнительного оборудования и вооружения. Размах крыла БПЛА составляет 11,7 метров, аппарат будет оснащен системой искусственного интеллекта (никаких подробностей о ней не сообщается), которая позволит беспилотнику выполнять задания автономно, а также отвечает за поддержание безопасного расстояния при сопровождении другого самолета..."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/27/wingman-here

----------


## OKA

" ВМС США приняли истребители F-35 на вооружение

Командование ВМС США 28 февраля 2019 года присвоило палубным истребителям F-35C Lightning II статус начальной операционной готовности, сообщает Flightglobal. Это стало возможным после завершения палубных испытаний боевых самолетов на авианосце, которые проводила 147-я ударная истребительная эскадрилья на авианесущем корабле «Карл Винсон» типа «Нимиц». По итогам испытаний F-35C был объявлен безопасным для полетных операций с авианосца.

В американских вооруженных силах объявление статуса начальной операционной готовности фактически означает принятие новое техники на вооружение. Через несколько лет, когда производитель завершает поставку всех оговоренных в контракте с военными машин, для них объявляется полная операционная готовность. Принятие палубных истребителей F-35C на вооружение затянулось почти на пять лет — изначально статуc начальной операционной готовности им планировалось присвоить еще в 2014 году. Поводом для задержек стали трудности в разработке программного обеспечения и сертификации вооружения.

F-35C стал последним истребителем в семействе F-35, принятым на вооружение. Первым статус начальной операционной готовности был объявлен для истребителя укороченного взлета и вертикальной посадки F-35B; такие самолеты поставляются Корпусу морской пехоты США. Вторым на вооружение был принят истребитель с обычным взлетом F-35A. Его получили ВВС США. Разработка F-35 ведется с 2001 года. К настоящему времени по программе Lightning II были собраны 355 самолетов. В общей сложности американские военные должны получить 2443 истребителя F-35.

Истребитель F-35C отличается от других версий самолетов семейства Lightning II увеличенным на 2,4 метра размахом крыла. Самолет имеет в длину 15,5 метра и размах крыла 13,1 метра. F-35C максимальной взлетной массой 31,8 тонны способен выполнять полеты на скорости до 1,6 числа Маха, а его боевой радиус составляет 1,2 тысячи километров. Самолет способен нести вооружение общей массой чуть менее семи тонн.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/01/f35c

----------


## OKA

Как-то мимо проскочило :

https://defence-blog.com/news/scramb...ddle-east.html

" Американские самолеты F-117A снова развертывались на Ближнем Востоке

    Как утверждает известный авиационный ресурс Scramble , со ссылкой на "очень достоверную информацию", ВВС США в обстановке секретности вернули в строй несколько известных малозаметных ударных самолетов Lockheed F-117A Nighthawk, и в 2017 году "по крайней мере четыре F-117A" осуществили секретное развертывание на Ближнем Востоке, совершая боевые вылеты над Сирией и Ираком, будто бы используя при этом малогабаритные управляемые авиационные бомбы SDB. Предположительно, эти самолеты базировались на одном из аэродромов в Саудовской Аравии, ОАЭ или Катаре. По утверждению ресурса, один из F-117A в ходе этого развертывания был вовлечен "в летное происшествие" и совершил вынужденную посадку "вне своей основной базы".



    Малозаметный самолет Lockheed F-117A Nighthawk ВВС США (номер ВВС США 84-0824) во время полетов в районе Долины Смерти (Калифорния), 26.02.2019 (с) Dan Stijovich / www.facebook.com/Scramblemagazine

    Официально ВВС США вывели все 50 остававшихся в строю малозаметных самолетов F-117A, входивших в состав 49-го тактического истребительного крыла, из боевого состава ВВС в 2008 году и поставили на хранение на авиабазе Тонопа (штат Невада). Хотя периодически и после этого совершались облетные полеты на отдельных машинах, однако, как пишет Scramble со второй половины 2016 года количество сообщений о полетах F-117A в районе Тонопа (входящей в состав пресловутой Area 51) резко увеличилось, при этом наблюдались и групповые полеты этих машин. Это свидетельствует, видимо,о возвращении части F-117A в строй.

    В феврале 2019 года наблюдались новые полеты F-117A в районе известной Долины Смерти в Калифорнии. "

Ещё фото :

https://www.facebook.com/Scramblemag...70767592949758

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3555776.html


Ещё про Г.П. :

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/585107.html

----------


## Avia M

> Официально ВВС США вывели все 50 остававшихся в строю малозаметных самолетов F-117A, входивших в состав 49-го тактического истребительного крыла, из боевого состава ВВС в 2008 году и поставили на хранение на авиабазе Тонопа (штат Невада).


В этой Тонопе столько сараев нет, чтобы их спрятать...

----------


## OKA

Ещё мнение :

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone...-east-recently

В жыжы :

" Слухи о том, что «Хромой карлик» летает в последние несколько лет над Ближнем Востоком циркулировали давно. Тому были основания – практически с 2016 г. с пресловутой «Зоны 51» регулярно стали появляться фото летающих F-117. Правда, эти слухи пытались рассеять, намекая, что самолет задействован по программе разработки следующего поколения «стелсов». Однако последние довольно достоверные «слухи» с голландского ресурса позволили предположить, что действительно по крайней мере с 2017 г. четверка F-117 была задействована в боевых действиях против Сирии.

Тут есть много пересечений с другими известными программами ВВС США, реализуемыми в Сирии-Ираке. Например, также были расконсервированы (взяты взаймы) четыре штурмовика ОV-10 «Бронко» времен Вьетнамской войны, которые были задействованы в «экспериментах» по непосредственной поддержке войск с передовых аэродромов в Сирии и Ираке. Совпадение на лицо: минимальная тактическая единица – звено из четырех самолетов («военные одиночными машинами не воюют»!) и использование казалось бы давно списанной техники.

Чем же особым привлекли «хромые карлики» ВВС США, что их не поленились поставить в строй, несмотря на наличие «стелсов» нового поколения?

Дело в том, что F-117 является во многом уникальным на фоне нового «зеленого» поколения «невидимок». Во-первых, он единственный сейчас из них (кроме монстрообразно дорогого в «работе» В-2) способен применять авиабомбы крупного калибра – до 1000 кг:

Что не может F-22 и только только приступивший к боевому развертыванию F-35B. Во-вторых, F-117 предназначен в первую очередь для применения бомб, управляемых по лазерному лучу. Хотя он и может бросать бомбы с наведением по GPS, именно лазерное наведение обеспечивает эффективное применения в сложной помеховой обстановке при работе РЭБ. Которые эффективно сейчас давят GPS. В-третьих, в отличие от «современных» истребителей, чья бортовая навигационная система опять же чаще всего связана с GPS, F-117 имеет точную инерциальную навигационную систему позволяющую ему действовать автономно в условиях РЭБ.

Учитывая появление в Сирии русских и иранцев, война там началась «по-взрослому». В таких условиях созданный для настоящей «горяче-холодной» войны F-117 оказался вне конкуренции.

И по-новому заиграли истории по бомбежке «израильтянами» сирийских объектов в «глубине обороны». Напомню, для удара по сирийско-иранским складам использовались новейшие американские бомбы SDB («малого калибра»), что теперь можно связать с работой именно американских «стелсов». Вообще, предполагаемые маршруты «израильских» самолетов лежать практически за пределами возможности израильтян. Тем более эпические промахи израильский управляемых бомб серии «Спайс» в последнем конфликте в Кашмире как бы намекают, что эффектность удара в Сирии обеспечивалась другим оружием...

Таким образом возможный факт применения «хромых карликов» на Ближнем Востоке позволяет взглянуть по-новому на «пятое поколение» истребителей в плане, что они «потеряли» по сравнению с предыдущим поколением в гонке за «невидимость», «бесфорсажный сверхзвук» и т.п. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/427622.html





> В этой Тонопе столько сараев нет, чтобы их спрятать...


Вылетавшие ресурс и в ангарах и под открытым небом стоят.

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone...outhern-nevada

https://www.google.com/search?biw=12...BDOMH4#imgrc=_

https://www.google.com/search?biw=12...19._IGF_kN8SpM

Прикольный камо встретился :



http://www.codeonemagazine.com/article.html?item_id=175


Как бы немножко около)) :

----------


## Avia M

> Вылетавшие ресурс и в ангарах и под открытым небом стоят.


Вот ента Тонопа 2010. 
Стелс, он и в Неваде стелс!
Не наблюдается хранилищ, для 50 шт.

----------


## OKA

> Вот ента Тонопа 2010. 
> Стелс, он и в Неваде стелс!
> Не наблюдается хранилищ, для 50 шт.


Смотрим линки и фотки на них из поста :

"ГП"-Главный противник.

))

----------


## OKA

"  План поставок авиационной техники для армии США на 2019-2020 годы

Интересный момент в проекте бюджета министерства обороны США на 2020 год.. Для эскадрилий "агрессор" ВВС США запланировано приобретение из наличия ВВС Швейцарской Конфедерации 22 истртебителей F-5."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1538854.html

----------


## OKA

" Бомбардировщик В-52 ВВС США с включенным транспондером, пролетевший в пятницу над Балтикой, не приближался к границам РФ ближе чем 150 км. Об этом журналистам сообщили в пятницу в Минобороны РФ.

"15 марта 2019 года самолет В-52 ВВС США совершил пролет с включенным транспондером над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря параллельным курсом к территориальным водам РФ. Самолет не приближался к границам Российской Федерации ближе 150 км и совершил разворот в обратном направлении сразу после взятия его на сопровождение дежурными средствами российских ПВО", - сказали в военном ведомстве.

Российские военные регулярно "засекают" над Балтикой самолеты стран НАТО, однако пролет стратегического бомбардировщика над Балтикой - явление редкое. Согласно официальным сообщениям, последний раз B-52 был замечен над Балтикой в 2017 году. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6223820

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотные ведомые начнут учиться у летчиков


U.S. Air Force

Перспективные американские беспилотные ведомые, которые будут выполнять полеты в связке с пилотируемыми боевыми самолетами, будут учиться полетам у летчиков. Об этом, как пишет C4ISRNET, заявил заместитель министра ВВС США по закупкам, технологиям и логистике Уилл Роупер. По его словам, возможность обучения разрабатывается в рамках масштабной программы Skyborg, целью которой является создание «мозга» для будущих беспилотников сопровождения.

В настоящее время в интересах ВВС США ведется разработка масштабной программы по созданию беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые могли бы заменить пилотируемые ведомые истребители в авиационных звеньях. В этом проекте участвуют несколько компаний, в том числе Kratos Unmanned Aerial Systems, Boeing и Lockheed Martin. По оценке военных, беспилотные ведомые могли бы брать на себя часть боевых функций пилотируемого самолета, включая удары по целям, указанным летчиком. Аппараты также могли бы нести более мощные радары, позволяя пилотируемому самолету действовать незаметно.

В случае, если программа беспилотного ведомого будет завершена успешно, новые аппараты станут ведомыми для истребителей пятого поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, боевых самолетов четвертого поколения и бомбардировщиков. О том, с чего началась программа беспилотных ведомых, какие еще страны занимаются их разработкой и зачем подобные аппараты нужным военно-воздушным силам, читайте в нашем материале «Всегда рядом».

Предполагается, что после завершения основного этапа разработки «мозга» для беспилотных ведомых, система будет проходить обучение на тренажере аналогично тому, как такое обучение проходят люди. Во время такой подготовки «мозг» будет выполнять полеты в виртуальном строю как совместно с летчиками-людьми, так и против них. В конечном итоге военные рассчитывают получить систему, которая по определенным навыкам превосходила бы летчиков-людей, могла адаптироваться под нужды ведомого и самостоятельно действовать в воздушной зоне, занятой противником.

Разработка проекта Skyborg ведется с середины 2010-х годов. В 2017 году сообщалось Центр прикладных исследований в области искусственного интеллекта совместно с Научно-исследовательской лабораторией ВМС США провели испытания некоторых программых решений для беспилотных ведомых. Проверки проводились в компьютерном моделировании, причем пилотируемыми самолетами в ходе моделирования управляли реальные пилоты. В симуляции воздушного перехвата группа из пилотируемого истребителя и беспилотников оказалась эффективнее полностью пилотируемой группы самолетов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/15/wingman

----------


## OKA

> Интересный момент в проекте бюджета министерства обороны США на 2020 год.. Для эскадрилий "агрессор" ВВС США запланировано приобретение из наличия ВВС Швейцарской Конфедерации 22 истртебителей F-5."
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1538854.html



" Американский флот «вооружится» устаревшими истребителями. 16 марта, портал fighterjetsworld.com сообщил о том, что ВМС США заложили в бюджет на 2020 год приобретение 22 самолётов F-5 Tiger II у Швейцарии.

На балансе американской армии уже числятся 44 истребителя F-5 Tiger II. Они используются для обучения пилотов, выступая на учениях в качестве самолётов противника. При этом, несмотря на модернизацию, часть из них вскоре будет списана. Новые подержанные самолёты нужны для замены исчерпавших лётный ресурс и расширения авиапарка.

«В настоящее время F-5 предлагает невероятно экономичное и проверенное решение для ряда учебных угроз, поэтому, если они будут заменены другим типом, это, вероятно, приведёт к значительному увеличению затрат, причём не только с точки зрения приобретения, но особенно в условии эксплуатации и расходов на содержание», — сообщили в пресс-службе ВМС США.

F-5 — лёгкий многоцелевой истребитель, разработанный компанией Northrop в 50-е годы. За время производства (с 1959 по 1987 год) было собрано более 2000 единиц. F-5 был одним из самых массовых истребителей в своём классе, а низкая цена и простота конструкции сделали его популярным в странах «третьего мира», куда он массово поставлялся. В ряде стран F-5 продолжает находиться на боевом дежурстве. "

https://warspot.ru/14329-vms-ssha-po...ie-istrebiteli


Топганят , однако))

Кста :

" Американцы тут запустили съемки фильма «Топ ган-2» (за одно и «Горячие головы-2,5») про известную флотскую школу истребительного вооружения на авиабазе Мирамар, основные учебные классы которой размещалась в ангаре №1 этой базы. Однако уже два десятка лет как авиабазу передали авиации Корпуса морской пехоты, и ореол «Города истребителей США» поблек. Как и мрачные истории, которые с ним связаны...


Ворота того самого ангара, курсанты и главные герои: истребители F-14 "Томкэт" и штурмовик А-4 "Хок". Нравы в школе были "суровые": однажды во время учебного боя курсант на "Томкэта", уходя от "Хока" инструктора, врезался в землю. Когда начальство эскадрильи "томкэтов" на следующий день пришло к руководству школы для разборок причин катастрофы, то с удивлением обнаружило на борту "Хока" свеженакрашенный силуэт F-14...

Сама школа был создана по итогам воздушных боев американцев с истребителями ВВС Демократической республики Вьетнам, которую пиндосы в своем любимом стиле решили «немножко побомбить». Неожиданно оказалось, что казалось бы устаревшие советские МиГ-17, имевшие скорости в 1,5-2 раза (!) меньше паспортной основных американских истребителей и к тому же вооруженные только пушками, когда все «американцы» уже несли ракеты воздушного боя, непринужденно надирали задницы «непревзойденным пилотам Свободного мира». А когда там появились МиГ-21, наступил полный хорёк...

После такого афронта флот США, традиционно наиболее продвинутый в техническом плане вид вооруженных сил и наименее тормознутый, где-то на пятый год войны решил подойти к этой проблеме «по-научному», то есть попытался провести серьезное расследование этого экарамбуса. И открылось им «бездна, звиздюлей полна». Особенно их поразил факт, почему ракеты «воздух-воздух» не попадали во вьетнамские истребители: решили наконец почитать инструкции к ракетам. Оказалось, что после каждого вылета неиспользованные ракеты «воздух-воздух» положено было снимать с самолета и передавать на проверку в ТЭЧ с последующим ремонтом, так как времена были еще «теплые, ламповые». Никто этого не делал! Да и инструкций к ракетам не читал. Ракеты висели на истребителях без «съема» помногу боевых вылетов, болтались на палубах авианосцев вместе с самолетами под солеными брызгами, а когда наступал момент их пускать: «Ну, не шмогла я!»

Флот понял – надо что-то делать. Хотя бы учить пилотов и техников тому, что действительного важно на войне. Так и появилась школа «истребительных вооружений» (то есть изначально по правильному применению ракет)... Но, это, увлекся. Речь была собственно про ангар №1 – знаковое для любителей «Топ ган» здание с узнаваемыми коридорами с красными силуэтами «сбитых» МиГов на стенах и классами, офисами.


Сам ангар, хотя и носил №1, был вторым построенным ангаром на базе, вероятно, где-то в начале 1950-х годов. Во времена работы там школы случайные посетители обращали внимание на странное поведение ее завсегдатых: обычно после окончания рабочего дня все они старались быстро покинуть помещения школы. Рассказывать посторонним о причинах такого поведения было не принято. Однако после того, как авиабаза в середине 90-х была передана Корпусу морской пехоты США, на сайте КМП появилась запись о «паранормальных явлениях», связанных с ангаром №1. Сотрудники, работавшие в ангаре неоднократно замечали в позднее время движение там посторонних лиц. То силуэт появится через матовое стекло двери, когда в коридоре точно никого не было, то мимо пройдет незнакомый, «слегка» прозрачный офицер, как будто задержавший дыхание, то в конце коридора возникнет «черный нитевидный силуэт»...

Сотрудники базы не любили распространяться об этих слухах, но многие посторонние связывали их со страшной катастрофой, случившейся в ангаре №1.

Дело было через полгода после образования школы: 22 декабря 1969 г. на истребителе F-8 191-й эскадрильи при пролете низко над полосой аэродрома отказал двигатель. Пилот катапультировался, но самолет продолжал полет по прямой и «вошел» точно в дверь ангара №1. Пройдя через весь ангар самолет врезался в противоположную стену. Горящее топливо залило ангар, превратив в факелы работавших там механиков. Один механик, налаживавший в самолете катапультируемое кресло, был просто «выстрелен» этим креслом в крышу ангара. В ангаре сгорело шесть «фантомов» и 14 человек.


Ангар после катастрофы

Именно с этой трагедией связывали рассказчики слухи о привидениях в стенах школы. Правда, спустя 20 лет после передачи авиабазы морской пехоте США, когда немногих оставшихся старожилов ангара №1 спрашивают о привидениях, то получают ответ: «После того как авиабазу передали этим грёбанным морпехом призраки видно решили, что им лучше убраться в ад!»

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/430562.html

"Фантомы оперы"  :Biggrin: 


" Как-то недавно глумился – https://afirsov.livejournal.com/290022.html

 Не, не сожгли. Только затопили: в объединенных губерниях разлившаяся река Миссури затопила базу стратегического авиационного командования Оффутт (недалеко от Омахи). Основной аэродром базирования стратегических разведчиков RC-135 «Риверт джойнт» и воздушных командных пунктов Е-4В. Как и в случае с недавним ураганом на авиабазе Тиндел во Флориде, часть самолетов успели эвакуировать, часть осталась.  Из 33 самолетов, бывших на базе, вылетели по крайней мере 9 («несмотря на большое число перелетных птиц в воздухе» - герои просто!). Минимум 5 самолетов остаются на базе, но вне пределов затопления. Вероятно в ангаре для Е-4В, который «подтопило» остался один самолет. Повреждено минимум 60 сооружений, затопило 4 км взлетной полосы. Из 200 зданий по крайней мере 30 ушли в воду минимум на 2 метра.

База является «сердцем» стратегического командования США, там только в январе открыли новый подземный командный пункт (вода «дырочку» найдет).


На базе находятся крайне дорогостоящие тренажеры, запасы топлива, оборудования. Много.

Оставшееся незатопленным имущество стараются защитить барьерами из мешков с песком.

На рулежке видны самолеты, которые не смогли эвакуировать - только оттащили со стоянки.


Tак понимаю, ангар для воздушных командных пунктов Е-4В. В июне 2017 г. торнадо уже нанес базе ущерба на 20 млн. 

"Никогда такого не было и вот опять".

PS. У нас тоже паводок скоро будет. Готовьтесь, чтоб потом героически не разгонять перелетных птиц "

Все фото :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/431051.html

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США объявили тендер на разработку и производство новых катапультных кресел сразу для нескольких типов летательных аппаратов. Как пишет Flightglobal, военные пока намерены составить список возможных разработчиков и оценить технологии, которые могут быть использованы в разработке. После этого ВВС США объявят дату начала приема заявок на участие к тендере.

Сегодня большинство американских военных самолетов оснащено катапультными креслами ACES II. Они были разработаны компанией UTC Aerospace Systems в начале 1990-х годов. В общей сложности к настоящему времени были выпущены более десяти тысяч таких кресел. Они стоят на истребителях F-15 Eagle, F-16 Fighting Falcon, F-22 Raptor, штурмовиках A-10 Thunderbolt II и бомбардировщиках B-1B Lancer и B-2 Spirit.

Кресло ACES II рассчитано на катапультирование летчика с массой тела от 46,7 до 111,1 килограмма. Кресла оснащены ракетными двигателями, тяга которых автоматически регулируется в зависимости от массы тела летчика — чем она меньше, тем слабее тяга

ACES II допускаtт катапультирование на нулевой высоте и нулевой скорости. Максимальная скорость, на которой возможно катапультирование, составляет 1,1 тысячи километров в час. ACES II допускают катапультирование из перевернутого самолета. В этом случае минимальная высота покидания кабины составляет 43 метра, а скорость — 277,8 километра в час.

В рамках объявленного тендера ВВС США рассчитывают получить новые катапультные кресла, которые можно будет установить на самолеты F-16, F-22, B-1, F-15 и A-10. Бомбардировщики B-2 в этот список не включены.

Новые катапультные кресла должны будут обеспечивать катапультирование с грузом от 62,6 до 153 килограммов. В величину массы груза входят массы тела летчика, его экипировки и аварийного спасательного набора. Максимальная скорость катапультирования для новых кресел должна быть не менее 1,1 тысячи километров в час, а высота — от 0 до 18,3 тысячи метров

Парашют катапультного кресла должен обеспечивать скорость вертикального снижения не более 7 метров в секунду. Парашют также должен позволять управляемое снижение с минимальной скоростью поворота в 20 градусов в секунду.

Ранее сообщалось, что компания UTC Aerospace Systems предложит военным катапультные кресла ACES 5. При проектировании этого кресла разработчики уделяли особое внимание безопасности. Так, кресло оснащено подголовником с упором для шеи, фиксирующими голову во время катапультирования.

Кроме того, в ACES 5 реализована система выброса фиксирующей сети из подлокотников и сидения, которые в момент катапультирования фиксируют руки и ноги летчика, освобождая их после раскрытия парашюта. Сам парашют катапультного кресла имеет меньшие показатели скорости снижения и раскачивания, по сравнению с ACES II, а также допускает управляемое снижение.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/14/catapult

----------


## OKA

" B-52H у Калининградской области


    Размещенные на телеграм-канале "Взгляд человека в лампасах" сделанные с российских истребителей 20 марта 2019 года небезынтересные фотографии перехваченного стратегического бомбардровщика Boeing В-52Н Stratofortress (номер ВВС США 61-0013, краткий бортовой номер "1013", код "LA", позывной AERO32) из состава 20-й бомбардировочной эскадрильи 2-го бомбардировочного крыла ВВС США, совершавшего полет над Балтийском морем вблизи Калининградской области, поднявшись с британской авиабазы Файрфорд.


    Стратегический бомбардровщик Boeing В-52Н Stratofortress (номер ВВС США 61-0013, краткий бортовой номер "1013", код "LA", позывной AERO32) из состава 20-й бомбардировочной эскадрильи 2-го бомбардировочного крыла ВВС США во время полета над Балтийским морем 20.03.2019. Снимок сделан с российского истребителя. Самолет несет подвесной поисково-прицельный контейнер Lockheed Martin AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod (ATP) и несколько практических авиационных бомб (с) телеграм-канал "Взгляд человека в лампасах"

    Ранее тот же борт, но с позывным STRAY83 совершил полет вблизи Калининградской области 14 марта, совершив при этом прямой перелет из США и совершив после полета на западной частью Балтийского моря и проведения там учебного бомбометания посадку на авиабазе Файрфорд (Великобритания). 18 марта данный самолет с позывным AERO13 совершил полет с Файрфорда на север в район Баренцева моря.

    Также 20 марта полет в районе Калининградской области  над Балтийским морем и Польшей совершил еще один поднявшийся с Файрфорд бомбардировщик В-52Н (номер ВВС США 61-0024, позывной AERO33)

    Всего с 14 по 16 марта на британскую авиабазу Файрфорд прибыли шесть бомбардировщиков В-52Н из состава 2-го бомбардировочного крыла ВВС США c американской авиабазы Барксдэйл (штат Луизиана). Это крупнейшее развертыание американской стратегической авиации в Европе с момента операции против Ирака в 2003 году. Прибывшие в Файрфорд бомбардировщики совершают ежедневные полеты над Балтийским морем. В том числе 18 марта бомбардировщик В-52Н (номер ВВС США 61-0024), но с позывным AERO14 совершил юарражирование над территорией Эстонии.

    Прибывшие самолеты В-52Н:
    60-0024 STRAY81 (затем AERO14, затем AERO33)
    60-0025 STRAY82
    61-0013 STRAY83 (затем AERO13, затем AERO32)
    60-0058 (заявлял номер 61-0009) CLIPP91
    61-0015 DRYER91
    60-0032 DRYER92




    Карта полета стратегического бомбардровщика Boeing В-52Н Stratofortress (номер ВВС США 61-0013, краткий бортовой номер "1013", код "LA", тогдашний позывной STRAY83) из состава 20-й бомбардировочной эскадрильи 2-го бомбардировочного крыла ВВС США над Балтийском морем 14.03.2019 (с) twitter.com/MIL_Radar "

Все фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3576621.html

----------


## OKA

" Воздушную мишень пятого поколения соберут из списанных самолетов


Трехмерная модель 5GAT Sierra Technical Services

Американская компания Sierra Technical Services использует детали уже списанных истребителей и учебных самолетов для сборки воздушной мишени пятого поколения 5GAT, разработка которой ведется по заказу министерства обороны США. Как пишет Flightglobal, такой подход позволит существенно снизить стоимость проекта. В условиям контракта с Пентагоном, американская компания должна поставить военным две новых воздушных мишени, первая из которых приступит к летным испытаниям летом 2019 года, а вторая — в ноябре 2020-го.

Воздушные мишени традиционно используются военными для боевой подготовки летчиков, расчетов систем противовоздушной обороны и операторов радиолокационных станций. В частности, с помощью таких мишеней летчики учатся обнаруживать и поражать воздушные цели. ВВС США, помимо прочего, в качестве воздушных мишеней используют конвертированные в беспилотные версии истребители F-16 Fighting Falcon. На вооружении такие мишени получили обозначение QF-16. Эти мишени могут имитировать боевые самолеты четвертого поколения.

Между тем сразу несколько стран мира сегодня разрабатывают истребители пятого поколения или уже приняли их на вооружение. Мишени 5GAT, разработкой которых Sierra Technical Services занимается с 2006 года, смогут имитировать боевые самолеты пятого поколения.

Сборка новых мишеней ведется в муниципальном аэропорту Техачапи в Калифорнии. Планеры собираются с ипользованием композиционных материалов с применением технологий малозаметности. При этом в конструкции летательных аппаратов используются детали списанных истребителей F-5 Tiger II и учебных самолетов T-38 Talon. В частности, от этих самолетов на 5GAT устанавливаются двигатели J85-5, шасси и некоторые бортовые системы.

Длина 5GAT составляет 12,2 метра, а размах крыла — 7,3 метра. Аппарат имеет максимальную взлетную массу 4,4 тонны. Мишень создается для использования с подготовленных взлетно-посадочных полос. Согласно проекту, новая мишень сможет выдерживать перегрузки от −2g до 7,5g и выполнять полеты на скорости до 0,95 числа Маха. 5GAT сможет выполнять полеты на высоте до 13,7 тысячи метров. Продолжительность полета мишени составит 1,5 часа.

В 2016 году ВВС США израсходовали все беспилотные летательные аппараты QF-4, сделанные из списанных истребителей F-4 Phantom II. Такие аппараты использовались военными в качестве воздушных мишеней. Последний QF-4 был запущен 17 августа 2016 года на полигоне «Уайт-Сэндз» в Калифорнии и сбит в воздухе истребителем F-35A Lightning II.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/21/5gat


" Американские морпехи смогут упростить доставку грузов на передовые позиции. Вчера, 20 марта, портал aviationweek.com сообщил о том, что компания Logistics Gliders успешно испытала одноразовые грузовые планеры LG-2K.

Испытания проводились под патронатом Агентства перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Министерства обороны США и Корпуса морской пехоты. Планируется, что перспективные планеры из фанеры смогут упростить, обезопасить и сделать более точной доставку грузов на передовые позиции.
Испытания планеров LG-2K

Всего был осуществлён пуск 12 планеров. Шесть из них сбросили с вертолётов, ещё шесть — с транспортного самолёта. При этом семь дронов удалённо управлялись оператором, а пятёрка проследовала к намеченной цели автономно. Все дроны достигли заданных точек, и тестирование признали успешным.




Ранее Корпус морской пехоты США уже испытывал планер от Logistics Gliders. Тогда разработчики заявляли, что модель LG-1000 способна доставлять грузы на расстояние до 120 км. Главная особенность новинки в её простоте и дешевизне. Планер представляет собой фанерный ящик с крыльями, внутри которого размещается груз и простейшая электронная система, контролирующая работу закрылков и хвостового оперения. Опытный образец оценивался всего в $600 (втрое дешевле комплекта транспортных парашютов), при этом LG-1000 способен нести до 1 т груза. "

https://warspot.ru/14356-fanernye-pl...profprigodnost

" Робопак " ))

----------


## OKA

" Первый летный образец перспективного многоцелевого скоростного вертолета Sikorsky—Boeing SB-1 Defiant совершил первый полет, сообщается в пресс-релизе Boeing. Во время полета вертолет провел в воздухе чуть более 30 минут и отработал несколько маневров на низкой скорости. В следующем году вертолет должен начать демонстрационные полеты в рамках тендера Future Vertical Lift, проводимого Армией США.

Тендер Future Vertical Lift был объявлен Армией США для стимулирования разработки новых военных вертолетов, которые в перспективе смогут заменить устаревающие многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Black Hawk, ударные AH-64 Apache, транспортные CH-47 Chinook и разведывательные OH-58 Kiowa. Помимо SB-1 Defiant в тендере участвует конвертоплан V-280 Valor, который впервые поднялся в воздух в конце 2017 года.

SB-1 Defiant представляет собой двухвинтовой вертолет с соосной схемой расположения винтов и толкающим винтом в хвостовой части, благодаря которому он сможет развивать скорость до 250 узлов (около 460 километров в час). Масса вертолета составляет 13,6 тонны. Вертолет сможет перевозить 12 человек десанта и двух пилотов.

Наземные испытания бортового оборудования и узлов вертолета начались в начале 2018 года, а в конце этого года разработчики показали первый собранный летный образец SB-1 Defiant. Теперь Sikorsky и Boeing провели первые летные испытания вертолета на полигоне Sikorsky в американском штате Флорида. Полет стал возможен после более чем 15 часов наземных испытаний трансмиссии вертолета, которые начались в феврале, и во время которых специалисты не обнаружили нарушений в работе узлов трансмиссии.




Во время первого полета вертолет зависал над взлетно-посадочной полосой, а также отрабатывал повороты и различные виды движений вперед и назад. Стоит отметить, что во время испытаний пилоты не задействовали толкающий винт вертолета.

Испытания второго участника тендера FVL, конвертоплана V-280 Valor, находятся на более поздней стадии. Он уже успел совершить полет в самолетном режиме, в том числе и на крейсерской скорости, составляющей около 520 километров в час. Кроме того, разработчики приступили к испытаниям маневренности.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/22/defiant

Интересный аппарат. Если не замена, то отличное дополнение к "Блэкхоку" ))

И уж всяко перспективнее дурацкого чудовища "Оспри" ))

----------


## OKA

" Командование ВВС США в 2020 финансовом году намерено объявить тендер на разработку демонстратора подвесного контейнера с заправочной штангой для беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Как пишет The War Zone, наработки, полученные по итогам проекта, планируется использовать в проекте перспективного самолета-заправщика KC-Z. По словам заместителя министра ВВС США по закупкам и технологиям Уилла Роупера, летающие танкеры проекта KC-Z вероятнее сего будут беспилотными.

Проработка требований к перспективным самолетам-заправщикам KC-Z, производство которых планируется начать не раньше 2027 года, ведется американскими военными с 2015 года. Первые предварительные требования, которые планируется предъявить к самолету, были раскрыты в 2016 году. Предполагается, что новый летающий танкер будет действовать в условиях умеренного противодействия противника. Самолет будет выполнять полеты на расстоянии 400–800 километров от непосредственной угрозы, но в зоне действия радаров и авиации противника.

KC-Z предполагается спроектировать с применением технологий малозаметности. Самолет-заправщик будет способен на укороченные взлет и посадку. Благодаря этому танкер можно будет использовать со взлетно-посадочных полос протяженностью вдвое меньше той, что необходима для современных самолетов-заправщиков KC-10 Extender и KC-135. О возможности разработки беспилотной версии самолета-заправщика проекта KC-Z американские военные прежде не упоминали.

Согласно планам ВВС США, аэродинамические испытания моделей подвесных контейнеров с заправочными штангами для перспективных летательных аппаратов должны начаться в 2020 году. Другие подробности о перспективной разработке пока не раскрываются. Военные не исключают, что новая заправочная штанга будет роботизированной и сможет работать автономно. В этом случае, даже если самолеты-заправщики не станут беспилотными, в составе их экипажей можно будет отказаться от операторов заправки.

Разработкой беспилотного заправщика в США сегодня активно занимается концерн Boeing. По заказу ВМС США, концерн создает палубный беспилотник-заправщик MQ-25 Stingray. Первый полет аппарата запланирован на 2021 год. Беспилотник планируется принять на вооружение в 2024 году. Согласно требованиям ВМС США, беспилотный летающий танкер должен быть способен во время дозаправки отдать другому самолету 6,4 тонны топлива на удалении не менее 500 морских миль от авианосца. Военные планируют приобрести 68 беспилотников.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/25/kcz

----------


## Avia M

Американская компания Raytheon завершила испытания новой радиолокационной станции ASARS-2B с синтезированной апертурой для высотных самолетов-разведчиков U-2 Dragon Lady. Согласно сообщению компании, летные испытания радара завершились в январе 2019 года; они проводились на авиабазе «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/03/27/dragonlady

Супротив Мадуро разведывать?

----------


## OKA

" 24 истребителя F-22 Raptor, а также самолеты C-17 Globemaster III и Boeing E-3 Sentry были задействованы во время учений «Слоновья прогулка» на объединенной военной базе «Эльмендорф-Ричардсон» 26 марта 2019 года. "

  

Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1558323.html

----------


## OKA

" Электромеханический аэрофинишер испытали аварийной посадкой самолета


Испытания AAG аварийной остановкой самолета GA-EMS

Американская компания General Atomics Electromagnetic Systems совместно со специалистами Командования авиационных систем ВВС США провела испытания электромеханического аэрофинишера AAG, который устанавливается на новые американские авианосцы типа «Джеральд Форд», аварийной остановкой самолета. Согласно сообщению компании, это были первые такие испытания AAG и первые за 23 года проверки аэрофинишера аварийной посадкой, проведенные в США.

При посадке на авианосец самолеты имеют высокую скорость, которую они не успеют полностью сбросить на протяжении относительно короткой палубы корабля. Для штатной остановки самолетов на авианосцах используются специальные устройства — аэрофинишеры. Палубная часть таких устройств представляет собой несколько тросов, натянутых над палубой и соединенных с барабанами. При посадке палубные самолеты зацепляются за один или несколько тросов с помощью специального крюка — гака — и останавливаются.

Во время аварийной посадки, когда самолет не может использовать гак для остановки, используется специальная аварийная система. Обычно она представляет собой сеть из широких капроновых лент. Эта сеть натягивается над палубой на легких распорках, а ее концы соединяются с барабанами аэрофинишера. При аварийной посадке самолет попадает в эту сеть и останавливается. При этом широкие капроновые ленты либо слабо, либо вовсе не повреждают планер аварийно севшего самолета.

Для испытаний аэрофинишера AAG аварийной остановкой использовался палубный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обзора E-2C+ Hawkeye массой около 21,1 тонны. Самолет разогнался до скорости, на которой обычно происходит посадка и въехал в сеть, соединенную с AAG. Аэрофинишер успешно затормозил «летающий радар».

General Electric Electromagnetic Systems занимается разработкой аэрофинишера AAG с 2010 года. В состав этой системы входят тросовое устройство, гидротормоза, механический тормоз, электродвигатели-генераторы с низкой инерцией, но высоким крутящим моментом, а также конденсаторы. Последние необходимы для накопления энергии, вырабатываемой генераторами при торможении самолета и последующего ее использования.

Электродвигатели AAG связаны с регулируемыми заслонками гидротормозов. При торможении самолета система управления динамикой при помощи заслонок постоянно корректирует сопротивление жидкости в гидротормозах. Благодаря этому обеспечивается равномерное торможение садящегося самолета вдоль всей траектории. Кроме того, управление динамикой позволяет заранее настраивать аэрофинишер на прием самолетов разной массы. Частично работа AAG обеспечивается накопленной при торможении самолетов энергией.

На устаревающих авианосцах типа «Нимиц», которые стоят на вооружении ВМС США сегодня, установлены гидравлические аэрофинишеры. Эти устройства оснащены стандартными тросами диаметром 36 миллиметров, которые через барабаны связаны гидравлическими тормозами. Последние обеспечивают торможение с фиксированным усилием.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/02/arrest

----------


## OKA

))

Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZazEpkjyefU



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1566740.html

----------


## OKA

24 марта Fairford

https://twitter.com/steerwithmyrear/...46513071677445

----------


## Red307

> " 24 истребителя F-22 Raptor, а также самолеты C-17 Globemaster III и Boeing E-3 Sentry были задействованы во время учений «Слоновья прогулка» на объединенной военной базе «Эльмендорф-Ричардсон» 26 марта 2019 года. "
> 
>   
> 
> Много фото :
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1558323.html


Ответ "Ладоге-2019"

----------


## OKA

" В середине марта 2019 года на вооружение 4-й эскадприльи  1-го крыла специальных операций  ВВС США  (1st Special Operations Wing (1st SOW) поступил новый модернизипрованный  самолет непосредственной огневой поддержки сухопутных войск Lockheed AC-130J Block 30 Ghostrider.
Модернизация заключалась в установке обновленной авионики и программного обеспечения.

  

Также самолет оснащен пакетом Precision Strike Package, который включает в себя  усовершенствованную систему управления полетом, надежный коммуникационный пакет и модернизированную  поисково-прицельную систему, в состав которой входят  радар , телевизионный и тепловизионный прицелы.
Самолёт предназначен для решения следующих задач:

    непосредственная авиационная поддержка войск на поле боя;

    патрулирование и нарушение коммуникаций противника;

    нанесение ударов по заранее выявленным объектам противника или же по объектам, целеуказание по которым поступает во время патрулирования (нахождения в воздухе);

    обеспечение обороны своих баз и важных объектов. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1568932.html

----------


## OKA

" Американский универсальный десантный корабль «Уосп» прибыл на Филиппины в рамках учений «Баликатан-2019». На палубе выставлены все 10 самолетов F-35B 121-й эскадрильи авиации корпуса морской пехоты. Наглядная демонстрация превращения УДК в «легкий» авианосец. До этого типовым считалось размещение на УДК 6-8 самолетов F-35. Именно в таком составе состоялся боевой дебют F-35 на Среднем и Ближнем Востоке, когда 6 самолетов КВВП выполнили порядка 50 боевых вылетов с УДК «Эссекс». Появление на Филиппинах «Уоспа» с «усиленным» авиакрылом связано вероятно с давлением на Китай по поводу спорных островов в Южно-китайском море.

  
Авиагруппа на палубе "Эссекса" (типовой состав - 6 КВВП, 10 "Оспри", 4 "Сталион")

О полном составе авиагруппы на «Уоспе», не зная, что у него в ангаре – можно только гадать. Есть «типовой» вариант экспедиционного крыла с 10 F-35B, 6 MV-22 «Оспри» и 5 СН-53 «Сталион» (предлагался для «легких» авианосцев «Америса» и «Триполи»). Правда, с СН-53 – «швах», хорошо если летает треть от штата. Возможно за счет СН-53 и взяли «добавочные» F-35. А на счет «Оспри» -  очередной совершил вынужденную посадку в аэропорту Осаки. Не любят японцы «оспреек»..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/434429.html

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотные синхроптеры K-Max станут по-настоящему автономными


K-Max U.S. Marine Corps

Морская пехота США передала американской компании Kaman Aerospace два беспилотных синхроптера K-Max для модернизации. Как пишет Flightglobal, усовершенствованные беспилотники получат новые бортовые системы, которые, по заявлению военных, сделают их «более автономными». Работы по модернизации планируется завершить в 2020 году

Сегодня в мире выполняют полеты около 40 синхроптеров K-Max, только 2 из которых сделаны беспилотными. Оба беспилотных вертолета и большая часть пилотируемых принадлежат Морской пехоте США. Военные проводили активные испытания беспилотных K-Max в Афганистане в первой половине 2010-х годов, а с 2016 года вертолеты были переведены на военную базу в Юме штата Аризона.

В текущей версии беспилотные K-Max могут выполнять автономные полеты лишь частично: взлет и посадка контролируются операторами, значительная часть полета также проходит под управлением операторов. Предполагается, что благодаря модернизации беспилотники смогут выполнять автономные полеты с минимальным привлечением операторов.

Подробности о предстоящих доработках не раскрываются. Можно предположить, что речь идет об установке новых бортовых вычислителей, а также дополнительных систем, необходимых для предотвращения столкновений в воздухе.

При длине 15,8 метра и высоте 4,14 метра синхроптер K-Max оснащен винтами диаметром 14,7 метра каждый. Максимальная взлетная масса аппарата составляет 5,4 тонны. Аппарат может развивать скорость до 185 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 500 километров.

Ранее компания Kaman Aerospace объявила о разработке усовершенствованной версии пилотируемых синхроптеров K-Max. Новые аппараты станут опционально пилотируемыми, то есть смогут выполнять полеты как под управлением летчика, так и в беспилотном режиме.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/12/autonomous

Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3607644.html

----------


## OKA

" Американский флот расширит возможности авиации дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО).  11 апреля, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что командование ВМС США заключило контракт с компанией Northrop Grumman на поставку 24 новых самолётов E-2D Advanced Hawkeye.

Согласно контракту, Northrop Grumman в течение семи лет поставит ВМС США 24 самолёта новейшей модификации общей стоимостью $3,2 млрд. При этом в военном ведомстве указывают, что многолетний контракт позволит сэкономить $411 млн в сравнении с поэтапной закупкой самолётов.
​

Самолёт ДРЛО E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. northropgrumman.com  


​Инфографика обновлений E-2D Advanced Hawkeye. northropgrumman.com - Американцы покупают новые «глаза» для авианосцев

Новый Advanced Hawkeye так называемого второго поколения будет иметь ряд нововведений по сравнению с первой версией E-2D, заказанной флотом в 2014 году (в частности, возможность дозаправки в воздухе). По данным Northrop Grumman, компания построила для ВМС США уже 37 единиц E-2D Advanced Hawkeye.

E-2D Advanced Hawkeye совершил первый полёт в 2007 году, а спустя семь лет получил статус операционной готовности. E-2D является продолжением линейки самолётов ДРЛО E-2, поступивших на военную службу в 1964 году. Самолёты семейства E-2 используются в качестве командного пункта, способного обеспечивать наведение истребителей на цели, осуществлять раннее оповещение о появлении самолётов противника и управлять истребителями из группы сопровождения. "

https://warspot.ru/14505-amerikantsy...ya-avianostsev

----------


## OKA

" 12 апреля 2019 года министерство обороны США выдало корпорации Boeing контракт стоимостью 14,3143 млрд долл на модернизацию систем вооружения стратегических бомбардировщиков В-1В и В-52Н. Контракт рассчитан на десять лет - до 11 апреля 2029 года.

Подробности планируемой модернизации не раскрываются. В сообщении говорится, что контракт по так называемой "гибкой схеме" Flexible Acquisition & Sustainment Tool (F2AST) направлен на "повышение боевых возможностей, боевой устойчивости, улучшение технической поддержки и повышение боеготовности" ( increase lethality, enhance survivability, improve supportability, and increase responsiveness).Из указанной суммы 1,215 млн долл предполагается израсходовать уже в 2019 финансовом году.

Напомним, что сейчас в составе ВВС США находятся 62 стратегических бомбардировщика Rockwell В-1В и 58 стратегических бомбардировщиков Boeing В-52Н."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3609513.html

" Ракетоносцы B-52H Stratofortress подстрахуют ВВС США при возможной задержке новейших бомбардировщиков B-21. Вчера, 14 апреля, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что американское военное командование заключило контракт с компанией Boeing на интеграцию в самолёты B-52 перспективных крылатых ядерных ракет.

«B-52 не может проникнуть на территории, где имеются системы противовоздушной обороны, следовательно, без LRSO B-52 перестанет играть роль в ядерной миссии. Ракеты AGM-86 будут удалены из арсенала, и списание этого оружия может произойти ещё до того, как B-21 начнёт поступать на вооружение в достаточных количествах», — заявила пресс-служба ВВС США.

Согласно контракту, стоимость которого со всеми опциями может составить до $250 млн, Boeing проведёт комплекс доработок на самолётах B-52H, чтобы сделать их совместимыми с перспективными крылатыми ракетами Long Range Stand-Off (LRSO). Работы рассчитаны на пять лет.

В арсенале ВВС США насчитывается три типа действующих стратегических бомбардировщиков: B-52 Stratofortress, B-1 Lancer и B-2 Spirit. Кроме того, в 2016 году началась работа по созданию нового стратегического бомбардировщика, получившего название B-21 Raider. Несмотря на то что самолёт B-52 Stratofortress впервые поднялся в воздух ещё в 1952 году, именно он продолжит службу вместе с перспективным B-21 Raider, тогда как B-1 Lancer и B-2 Spirit будут списываться по мере производства новых бомбардировщиков. "

https://warspot.ru/14519-b-52-gotovy...dernym-raketam

Интересно, "списание  AGM-86"- это ведь может как в Ираке и Югославии "списывали" ))

----------


## Avia M

20 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Если США примут решение исключить Турцию из группы стран, которые собирают истребители F-35 Lightning II, турецкие военные рассмотрят возможность использовать российские технологии создания таких самолетов, сообщили представители минобороны Турции журналу Defense News.
Представители минобороны Турции сказал, что его страна не может позволить себе отказаться от F-35 и ничем его не заменить. Он отказался назвать конкретные варианты, но не стал скрывать, что российские технологии напрашиваются на эту роль.

Пространно...

----------


## OKA

" Стратегический беспилотный летательный аппарат ВВС США RQ-4B Global Hawk в пятницу совершил очередной многочасовой разведывательный полет вблизи границ Ленинградской, Псковской и Калининградской областей, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.
       По их сведениям, американский дальний беспилотник с бортовым номером 04-2021 и позывным FORTE10, вылетевший с авиабазы Сигонелла на итальянском острове Сицилия, начиная с 13:25 мск, провел, по меньшей мере, четыре пролета вдоль границ Псковской и Ленинградской областей по линии от эстонского города Тарту до Финского залива. В общей сложности в воздушном пространстве Эстонии у границ России он находился около полутора часов.
       Затем, перелетев в воздушное пространство Литвы, американский беспилотник, способный вести разведку на сотни километров вглубь территории потенциального противника, в течение около четырех с половиной часов летал на высоте около 15,5 тыс. метров вдоль северной границы Калининградской области, временами приближаясь к ней на расстояние 35-45 км.
       По данным статистики западных авиационных ресурсов, с начала апреля зафиксировано, по меньшей мере, 12 полетов американских разведывательных самолетов, в том числе дальних беспилотников, а также британского разведчика, выполнявших задание вблизи Калининградской, Ленинградской и Псковской областей. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...506522&lang=RU


" Американская компания Bell Helicopterдо конца 2019 года проведет испытания перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor в беспилотном режиме. Как пишет Aviation Week, во время первого автономного полета в кабине пилотов машины будет находится летчик-испытатель. Он должен будет перехватить управление в случае какой-либо нештатной ситуации.

Военные сегодня рассматривают возможность полетов авиационной техники в беспилотном режиме. Предполагается, что такая возможность позволит направлять летательные аппараты в опасные зоны, не подвергая риску жизни экипажа. Кроме того, в некоторых случаях опционально пилотируемая техника позволит нивелировать дефицит летчиков.

Подробности о беспилотной системе, которую планируется установить на V-280, пока не раскрываются. Помимо Valor американская компания также занимается разработкой ударного беспилотного конвертоплана V-247 Vigilant, который в значительной степени планируется унифицировать с V-280. Возможно, обе машины получат одинаковую беспилотную систему.

Возможность опционального пилотирования появится в V-280 благодаря заинтересованности в программе Корпуса морской пехоты США и Сил специальных операций. Valor разрабатывается в рамках тендера FLRAA, проводимого Армией США. К этому тендеру и планируют присоединиться через два года морпехи и войска специального назначения.

По итогам тендера FLRAA Армия США рассчитывает получить винтокрылые летательные аппараты, которые позволят заменить устаревающие многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Black Hawk, а Морская пехота — замену многоцелевым UH-1Y Venom.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания Lockheed Martin испытала систему кругового обзора для пилотов, установленную конвертоплане V-280. Эта система обеспечивает летчикам полный круговой обзор в тепловизионном спектре.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/19/autonomous





> 20 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Если США примут решение исключить Турцию из группы стран, которые собирают истребители F-35 Lightning II, турецкие военные рассмотрят возможность использовать российские технологии создания таких самолетов, сообщили представители минобороны Турции журналу Defense News.
> Представители минобороны Турции сказал, что его страна не может позволить себе отказаться от F-35 и ничем его не заменить. Он отказался назвать конкретные варианты, но не стал скрывать, что российские технологии напрашиваются на эту роль.
> 
> Пространно...


Туркиши в своём репертуаре- лавируют, к собственной выгоде )) Вот будет потеха, если вместо, или ко всему ещё китайских аналогов ЗРК и истребителей  5 поколения прикупят))





> Командование ВВС США приняло решение временно прекратить боевое применение стратегических бомбардировщиков B-1 Lancer по причине чрезмерной изношенности и участившимся авариям. Об этом сообщает "РГ" со ссылкой на Military.com.
> 
> https://topwar.ru/157059-v-ssha-prio...-1-lancer.html
> 
> Нельзя америке прекращать!


Скорее с этим связано :

"ГП"-Главный противник.

----------


## IsyaRab

Весьма неожиданно на CNN, https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/25/p...-35/index.html
ио минобороны США заявил что программа F-35 "нае..нулась", это мой самый близкий перевод :) Он оговаривается что сам самолет офигительный, но поддержание требуемого уровня боеготовности это серьезная проблема, вследствие отсутствия необходимого количества запчастей, плохой логистики и высокой стоимости полетного часа. Обостряется дело множеством технических проблем и недавней катастрофой японского истребителя.

----------


## Avia M

> ио минобороны США заявил что программа F-35 "нае..нулась"


Не может быть!
В америке успех везде и во всём! :Confused:

----------


## Red307

> Не может быть!
> В америке успех везде и во всём!


А у вас своего мнения-то нет..))

----------


## Avia M

> А у вас своего мнения-то нет..))


По поводу всех тех, перед кем вы раболепствуете?
Имеется.

----------


## Red307

> По поводу всех тех, перед кем вы раболепствуете?
> Имеется.


А я раболепствую только перед законами физики и здравым смыслом..))

----------


## Nazar

> А я раболепствую только перед законами физики и здравым смыслом..))


......................

----------


## OKA

" Американские военные ищут высокоскоростные вертолёты, и промышленности есть что им предложить. 25 апреля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США назвало пять компаний, которые будут бороться за право строить для армии новые разведывательные вертолёты.

Согласно официальному пресс-релизу Минобороны США, за победу в тендере будут соревноваться VX Aircraft в партнёрстве с L-3 Communications Integrated Systems, Bell Helicopter, Boeing, Karem Aircraft и Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin). Каждая из компаний получила средства на разработку своего проекта, а в следующем году военное ведомство рассмотрит полученные предложения и выберет двух победителей, которым выделят финансирование на постройку действующих прототипов.




В компании Textron, которой принадлежит Bell Helicopter, уже заявили, что предложат военным модернизированный вариант вертолёта Bell 525. В свою очередь, Bell уже разработала новую модель конвертоплана V-280 Valor, который будет участвовать в другом тендере в рамках программы Future Vertical Lift. Sikorsky предложит военным модель, разработанную на базе SB-1 Defiant.

Согласно требованиям FARA, новый вертолёт должен развивать скорость до 205 узлов (380 км/ч), иметь боевой радиус в 250 км, а диаметр его несущего винта не должен превышать 12 м. Кроме того, военные выдвигают жёсткие требования к коммуникационным возможностям новой боевой машины, технологиям беспилотного полёта и способности работать с ведомой беспилотной авиацией. "

https://warspot.ru/14592-fara-protsess-poshyol


" ВМС США завершили испытания перспективной корабельной системы точного сближения и посадки (Joint Precision Approach and Landing System, JPALS), предназначенной для установки на авианосцы и десантные корабли. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в мае 2019 года военные намерены заключить с американской компанией Raytheon контракт на серийное производство таких систем и поставку первых из них в 2020 году.

В состав корабельной системы JPALS входят GPS, система локального точного позиционирования и оборудование автоматического обмена информацией с заходящими на посадку на палубу самолетами. Система позволит отказаться от радаров, необходимых для контроля воздушной обстановки, а также позволит сократить промежутки между посадками самолетов за счет отказа от переговоров с диспетчером.

В общей сложности системами JPALS американские военные планируют оснастить 11 авианосцев типов «Нимиц» и «Джеральд Форд». Система полностью совместима с оборудованием палубных истребителей F-35 Lightning II. В перспективе JPALS планируется использовать для ведения на посадку палубных беспилотных летательных аппаратов MQ-25A Stingray.

В компании Raytheon утверждают, что испытания показали надежность системы в 99 процентов случаев. При этом JPALS способна вести самолеты с высокой точностью в любых погодных условиях и при состоянии моря вплоть до 5 баллов (высота волн от 2,5 до 4 метров).

JPALS обеспечивает ведение самолетов на посадку с дальности 60 морских миль (111 километров), причем, попав в радиус действия системы бортовые системы истребителей автоматически сопрягаются с ней и включаются в посадочное расписание. Информация точного ведения на посадку начинает поступать на боевые самолеты с дальности менее 10 морских миль.

В начале апреля текущего года компания Raytheon провела демонстрационные испытания мобильной сухопутной версии JPALS. ВВС США планируют использовать такую систему для быстрой организации аэродромов в сложной местности. Сегодня этот процесс занимает по меньшей мере несколько дней. JPALS может быть развернута в течение 90 минут.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/27/jpals

----------


## Avia M

> А я раболепствую только перед законами физики и здравым смыслом..))


"Великой америкой" просто восторгаетесь?




> Америка конечно ничего не боится

----------


## Red307

> "Великой америкой" просто восторгаетесь?


Я инженер. Все книжки, по которым мы учим радиолокацию - переводные американские. Наши самолёты - в той или иной степеги щаимстуювуют американские технологии. Вся передовая авиационная мысль идёт из-за океана. Конечно я отдаю должное их научному потенциалу.

Всему этому есть объяснение. Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.

----------


## IsyaRab

> Я инженер. Все книжки, по которым мы учим радиолокацию - переводные американские. Наши самолёты - в той или иной степеги щаимстуювуют американские технологии. Вся передовая авиационная мысль идёт из-за океана. Конечно я отдаю должное их научному потенциалу.
> 
> Всему этому есть объяснение. Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.


Я позволю вставить свои пять копеек в ваш холивар - то, что штаты мировой экономический и технологический лидер сомнений нет. Однако это совсем не значит, что они не совершают ошибок. Есть изречение, приписываемое Черчиллю: "Американцы всегда находят единственно верное решение. После того, как перепробуют все остальные." В разное время им приходилось закрывать многие научно-технические и военные программы вследствие неверных оценок. Для них это было некритично, они могли себе позволить выкинуть некоторое количество лярдов в никуда, вопрос могут ли они позволить себе это сегодня. И в дополнение к тому, что здесь никакой "науки" нет - тоже ничего нового, у нас пытаются сделать примерно то же что есть на западе, но с учетом имеющейся технологической базы. Иногда получается создать технику подобную западной с эффективностью в 90% и ценой в 10% от оригинала, и такие моменты здорово "заходят", американцы делали бы ровно то же самое, в условиях ограниченных ресурсов.

----------


## GK21

> Я инженер. Все книжки, по которым мы учим радиолокацию - переводные американские. Наши самолёты - в той или иной степеги щаимстуювуют американские технологии. Вся передовая авиационная мысль идёт из-за океана. Конечно я отдаю должное их научному потенциалу.
> 
> Всему этому есть объяснение. Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.


"Передовая авиационная мысль", утёкшая в своё время за океан в виде Сикорского, Северского, Картвели и др. , была, помнится, НАШЕЙ. Эту же нашу мысль, в виде передранных американцами патентов Котельникова образца 1911 г. на производство первых ранцевых парашютов (но уже по 600 долларов за штуку!), пришлось возвращать в страну из-за океана в начале 30-х. В перегонке нефти и производстве авиационного топлива мы также, помнится, были не последними. Присадку к авиационному бензину, благодаря которой удалось срочно форсировать двигатели не наших "Спитфайров" и организовать , таким образом, перелом в ведении воздушной войны за Британию,  придумал наш химик Ипатьев.  Так что, представляется, не стоит путать "передовую авиационную мысль" с так называемой "житейской гибкостью", благодаря которой можно , к сожалению, покупать эту самую "мысль" в неограниченных количествах на выпускаемые в неограниченных количествах мешки денег.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я инженер. Все книжки, по которым мы учим радиолокацию - переводные американские. Наши самолёты - в той или иной степеги щаимстуювуют американские технологии. Вся передовая авиационная мысль идёт из-за океана. Конечно я отдаю должное их научному потенциалу.
> 
> Всему этому есть объяснение. Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.


Насмешили...

----------


## Nazar

> Я инженер. Все книжки, по которым мы учим радиолокацию - переводные американские. Наши самолёты - в той или иной степеги щаимстуювуют американские технологии. Вся передовая авиационная мысль идёт из-за океана. Конечно я отдаю должное их научному потенциалу.
> 
> Всему этому есть объяснение. Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.


Видимо не устану для вас эту картинку лепить..


Что-то я изучая радиолокацию и радиоэлектронную борьбу в военном ВУЗе, не помню что-бы Добровольский, или Палий пользовались переводами своих заокеанских коллег.
Ну и риторика о "науки нет", "ничего не могут придумать", "все передовое" и так далее, знакома и скучна, особенно в вашем исполнении. Но дает задуматься о том, а нужны в нашей промышленности такие инженеры, которые так сами себя характеризуют?

----------


## Red307

> Видимо не устану для вас эту картинку лепить..
> 
> 
> Что-то я изучая радиолокацию и радиоэлектронную борьбу в военном ВУЗе, не помню что-бы Добровольский, или Палий пользовались переводами своих заокеанских коллег.
> Ну и риторика о "науки нет", "ничего не могут придумать", "все передовое" и так далее, знакома и скучна, особенно в вашем исполнении. Но дает задуматься о том, а нужны в нашей промышленности такие инженеры, которые так сами себя характеризуют?


Вижу, вы прям гордитесь своим "военным вузом". ))
Ни один выпускник "военного вуза" не работает на фирме, подобной нашей, по ее профильным направлениям. Отдел кадров, транспортный цех  - там эти люди есть. 

Ну и потом, в вас выдает дилетанта отсылка к учебному процессу. Когда приходишь на работу, тебе первым делом говорят: "забудь, чему учили в институте, вот тебе книжки". А там обязательно будет многотомник Сколника, или вот классика жанра 

А это уже другой уровень знаний.

Или вы думаете, что их печатали, что бы сразу в мусор?

Нам нужны критически настроенные инженеры, готовые адекватно оценивать ситуацию, а не идеологически подкованные "выпускники военных вузов", которые верят в "ядерные пепел" и "Америка дрожит".

----------


## Nazar

> Вижу, вы прям гордитесь своим "военным вузом". ))


Да мне, в отличии от вас, вообще есть много чем гордиться, в том числе и своим военным ВУЗом. Это же у вас все лучшее за океаном.




> Ни один выпускник "военного вуза" не работает на фирме, подобной нашей, по ее профильным направлениям. Отдел кадров, транспортный цех  - там эти люди есть.


А с какого болта, профильные выпускники военных ВУЗов, должны работать у вас? Они как-то в массе своей служат и используют свои знания на практике, а не в теории..



> Ну и потом, в вас выдает дилетанта отсылка к учебному процессу.


Вы забавный человек. Я вам привожу авторов, на основе трудов которых получаются базовые знания, которые потом развиваются по ходу службы и работы с вверенным оборудованием, вы же мне говорите о совершенно другом...



> Когда приходишь на работу, тебе первым делом говорят: "забудь, чему учили в институте, вот тебе книжки". А там обязательно будет многотомник Сколника, или вот классика жанра 
> 
> 
> Нам нужны критически настроенные инженеры, готовые адекватно оценивать ситуацию, а не идеологически подкованные "выпускники военных вузов", которые верят в "ядерные пепел" и "Америка дрожит".


В ваших словах нет критики, в ваших словах сплошное критиканство. Что суть разные вещи.

----------


## Red307

Если перевес по технологиям в их сторону, почему надо притворяться, что это не так?

Или если сидеть и хихикать, какой ф-35 провал, что-то поменяется в нашу пользу?

----------


## Nazar

> Если перевес по технологиям в их сторону, почему надо притворяться, что это не так?
> 
> Или если сидеть и хихикать, какой ф-35 провал, что-то поменяется в нашу пользу?


A кто хихикает что это провал? Я вот не хихикаю, но и как боевая единица он себя еще не проявил, потерпев уже две катастрофы по отказу..
И если говорить о технологиях и перевесе, то надо упоминать о каких именно технологиях идет речь, а не кричать с пеной у рта, что по абсолютно всем..

----------


## Red307

> A кто хихикает что это провал? Я вот не хихикаю, но и как боевая единица он себя еще не проявил, потерпев уже две катастрофы по отказу..
> И если говорить о технологиях и перевесе, то надо упоминать о каких именно технологиях идет речь, а не кричать с пеной у рта, что по абсолютно всем..


Да проще перечислить, где у нас преимущество в самолетостроении. 
Я вот так сходу не могу вспомнить. А вы?

----------


## Nazar

> Да проще перечислить, где у нас преимущество в самолетостроении. 
> Я вот так сходу не могу вспомнить. А вы?


Сходу не думая? Системы аварийного покидания, меньшие трудозатраты на обеспечение боеготовности, меньшая стоимость..
Но эту тему я развивать не хочу, я говорил не только самолетостроении...

----------


## Red307

> Сходу не думая? Системы аварийного покидания, меньшие трудозатраты на обеспечение боеготовности, меньшая стоимость..
> Но эту тему я развивать не хочу, я говорил не только самолетостроении...


Ну мы же на авиационном форуме. Самолетостроение наше все.))

Развивать то там нечего))
БРЭО, РЭБ, двигатели, аэродинамика, АСП... Где у нас ещё "преимущество"?

----------


## PPV

> Сходу не думая? ...


Для своего времени, например: Ту-16, МиГ-25, Ан-22, Су-27, ...

----------


## Red307

> Для своего времени, например: Ту-16, МиГ-25, Ан-22, Су-27, ...


А для нашего нынешнего времени?

----------


## Nazar

> БРЭО, РЭБ, двигатели, аэродинамика, АСП... Где у нас ещё "преимущество"?


А что не так с РЭБ и общей аэродинамикой?

----------


## Red307

> А что не так с РЭБ и общей аэродинамикой?


А что так с РЭБ? За последние лет 50 где мы его применяли? В войне с Грузией против своих же устаревших комплексов? А эти ребята - американцы и евреи в РЭБ собаку съели. В любой войне РЭБ - один из ключевых факторов их победы. У нас хз что творится. 

Аэродинамика... Тут наше 4е поколение держит паритет с американским 4м. Но что а пятом поколении у нас - хз. Открытые люки нам пока не показали))
В гражданской авиации все понятно.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну мы же на авиационном форуме. Самолетостроение наше все.))
> 
> Развивать то там нечего))
> БРЭО, РЭБ, двигатели, аэродинамика, АСП... Где у нас ещё "преимущество"?


Сильно не в тему. Я про флот. Так вот при всем нашем бардаке и околофлотском идиотизме Мы умудрились сделать прорывной полностью функциональный комплекс противоторпедной защиты ПАКЕТ-НК, обеспечивший уничтожение торпед идущих на корабль с высокой вероятностью. Противник только вышел на уровень опытных образцов.. Американский Трипвайр и немцы.

----------


## Nazar

> А что так с РЭБ? За последние лет 50 где мы его применяли? В войне с Грузией против своих же устаревших комплексов? А эти ребята - американцы и евреи в РЭБ собаку съели. В любой войне РЭБ - один из ключевых факторов их победы. У нас хз что творится.


А если мы не применяли, в отличии от американцев, ЯО в течении 75 лет, это говорит о том, что у нас с ним все плохо? У нас не было возможности применения РЭБ в локальных конфликтах, но это не говорит о бесполезности наших комплексов. На эту тему я рассуждаю исходя из недавнего общения со своим бывшим нач.кафедры и однокашником, который сейчас занимает должность нач.РЭБ ТОФ. И я сильно сомневаюсь, что имея хорошие показатели в развитии наземных и корабельных комплексов РЭБ, мы не спроецировали это на современные комплексы семейства "Хибин".




> Аэродинамика... Тут наше 4е поколение держит паритет с американским 4м. Но что а пятом поколении у нас - хз. Открытые люки нам пока не показали))


То-есть Су-35С в плане аэродинамики уступает и F-22A и о боже, панацее от всех бед семейству F-35? Я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Red307

> А если мы не применяли, в отличии от американцев, ЯО в течении 75 лет, это говорит о том, что у нас с ним все плохо? У нас не было возможности применения РЭБ в локальных конфликтах, но это не говорит о бесполезности наших комплексов. На эту тему я рассуждаю исходя из недавнего общения со своим бывшим нач.кафедры и однокашником, который сейчас занимает должность нач.РЭБ ТОФ. И я сильно сомневаюсь, что имея хорошие показатели в развитии наземных и корабельных комплексов РЭБ, мы не спроецировали это на современные комплексы семейства "Хибин".


То есть отставая в микроэлектронике, передовых технологиях типа АФАР мы вдруг "имеем хорошие показатели" в РЭБ. Ни разу нигде их не проверив в серьезном деле.)) 




> То-есть Су-35С в плане аэродинамики уступает и F-22A и о боже, панацее от всех бед семейству F-35? Я правильно понимаю?


Предполагаю, что су-35 уступает даже оригинальному су-27 имея большую массу и меньшую дальность.))

----------


## Nazar

> То есть отставая в микроэлектронике, передовых технологиях типа АФАР мы вдруг "имеем хорошие показатели" в РЭБ. Ни разу нигде их не проверив в серьезном деле.))


Да, как-бы странно вам это не казалось..




> Предполагаю, что су-35 уступает даже оригинальному су-27 имея большую массу и меньшую дальность.))


Масса нормальная чуть больше, дальность вполне сопоставимая...Вывод очень спорный.

----------


## Red307

> Да, как-бы странно вам это не казалось..


Наверное хорошо освящены))
Мне не кажется, я знаю...





> Масса нормальная чуть больше, дальность вполне сопоставимая...Вывод очень спорный.


То есть при эволюции в 30 лет никаких улучшений.

А что будет, если на су-35 подвесить 8 ракет, как во внутренних отсеках ф-22?
Все, что су-35 показывает на авиасалоне, годится для авиасалона. Да и рэпоры с молниями вдруг стали выступать на шоу практически не уступая фланкерам.

----------


## Serega

> Очевидно при советской системе сначала "шараг", потом "от каждого по возможностям, каждому по потребностям" ничего интересного люди не могут придумать. В наших НИИ, никакой "науки" нет.


 - не согласен. Дело не в советскости и не в шарагах. И как раз "науки" в НИИ много, но именно теоретической науки, потому что материальная база как в СССР, так и сейчас сильно уступает западной.

То есть - придумать-то могут. Сделать пару штучных образцов, напрягая массу сил - тоже. Наладить серию со стабильным и нужным уровнем качества - уже не могут. И тут тоже есть масса факторов, один из которых - то, что наши люди фактически непригодны к монотонному труду с соблюдением определенных требований. Такой уж менталитет плюс еще разные дополнительные факторы.

По итогу - в СССР (и сейчас в России) могут сделать конкурентоспособное изделие только в том случае, если сам принцип работы этого изделия совершеннее, чем у западного. Примером может служить например ситуация с разработкой американцами ручки, для того чтоб делать записи в невесомости. В ссср для этой цели взяли обычный карандаш. Но если бы делали именно ручку, то скорее всего она была бы хуже американской. А если эту ручку на американском принципе делали бы японцы - то японская ручка была бы по всем характеристикам лучше американской. 

Ну и конечно, проблемный доступ к материалам разным тоже ограничивал ту же науку в СССР. Потому что новые материалы во многом показывают себя иначе на практике, нежели в теории (которая может быть и несовершенна). И материаловедение в СССР отставало от западного всегда.

----------


## Serega

> Сходу не думая? Системы аварийного покидания, меньшие трудозатраты на обеспечение боеготовности, меньшая стоимость..


 - имхо, но трудозатраты на обеспечение боеготовности как раз у западников, как мне кажется, меньше. Вследствие большей автоматизации и вомногом продуманности удобства пользования (на харриере например фонарь сдвинул - стремяночка выпустилась, закрыл фонарь - убралась, и не надо техникам с ней таскаться). А стоимость тут вопрос ваще сложный - поскольку в начальном виде их изделия дороги, да, но надежны. На наших же самолях можно было экономить при покупке, но вот ресурс агрегатов и их надежность могли при эксплуатации свести всю эту экономию на нет.

И вообще, наверно сравнивать их изделия и наши некорректно, поскольку вИдение войны разное. Да, наши самоли менее совершенны технологически, но это дает им возможность обслуживаться без применения высокой культуры работ на каждом этапе, и воевать в более тяжелых условиях. Конечно плохо, что все это приводит к тому, что работы техникам и другому персоналу больше, но наверно с этим ничего не поделать.

----------


## Nazar

> Мне не кажется, я знаю...


Очень сильно в этом сомневаюсь, подозреваю что вы не знаете даже приблизительные параметры и характеристики ( если не считать открытые данные ) РЭБовских комплексов, которые сейчас поступают на вооружение. Можно взять ту же Краснуху и производные.




> Все, что су-35 показывает на авиасалоне, годится для авиасалона.


И по-этому внезапно, ваши кумиры, сами признают его лучшим истребителем мира, уступающим только F-22A. Aх да, они ведь это говорят специально, что-бы выбить побольше денег из своих налогоплательщиков, на "обновление своего авиапарка"(с)

Кстати, говоря о 30 годах эволюции. Что там у Раптора с дальностью и скоростью, в сравнении с 45 летним F-15C? Исходя из вашей логики, полный регресс...))

----------


## Red307

> Очень сильно в этом сомневаюсь, подозреваю что вы не знаете даже приблизительные параметры и характеристики ( если не считать открытые данные ) РЭБовских комплексов, которые сейчас поступают на вооружение.


Сомневаться ваше право. 




> И по-этому внезапно, ваши кумиры, сами признают его лучшем истребителем мира, уступающим только F-22A. Aх да, они ведь это говорят специально, что-бы выбить побольше денег из своих налогоплательщиков, на "обновление своего авиапарка"(с)


Где признают? "Нешенл интерест"? Карло Копп?

Если вы иногда читаете "их" литературу или смотрите докфильмы, наверняка заметили, что у них нет такого пренебрежительного отношения к технике противника как у нас. Они всегда подчёркивают, что враг силен и опасен. Даже евреи, которые раз за разом раскатывали арабов, говорят, что те же миги-17 и 21 очень сильные и надёжные самолеты. Что не мешало их асам сбивать эти Миги десятками. А у нас один Прокопенко чего стоит. Наверное опять "идеология"))

----------


## Red307

> Кстати, говоря о 30 годах эволюции. Что там у Раптора с дальностью и скоростью, в сравнении с 45 летним F-15C? Исходя из вашей логики, полный регресс...))


Так же как регресс был у первых реактивов после идеальных поршневых конца ВМВ. При этом, почему-то никто не продолжил развивать поршневые истребители. 
Отсюда вывод - у рэптора по отношению к иглу появились совершенно новые качества. Стелсовость, сверхзвуковой крейсерский полет. Эти качества с точки зрения боевой эффективности позволили рэптору на голову превзойти игл. 
Какими новыми качествами обладает су-35 по отношению к су-27?

----------


## Red307

> - не согласен. Дело не в советскости и не в шарагах. И как раз "науки" в НИИ много, но именно теоретической науки, потому что материальная база как в СССР, так и сейчас сильно уступает западной.
> 
> То есть - придумать-то могут. Сделать пару штучных образцов, напрягая массу сил - тоже. Наладить серию со стабильным и нужным уровнем качества - уже не могут. И тут тоже есть масса факторов, один из которых - то, что наши люди фактически непригодны к монотонному труду с соблюдением определенных требований. Такой уж менталитет плюс еще разные дополнительные факторы.
> 
> По итогу - в СССР (и сейчас в России) могут сделать конкурентоспособное изделие только в том случае, если сам принцип работы этого изделия совершеннее, чем у западного. Примером может служить например ситуация с разработкой американцами ручки, для того чтоб делать записи в невесомости. В ссср для этой цели взяли обычный карандаш. Но если бы делали именно ручку, то скорее всего она была бы хуже американской. А если эту ручку на американском принципе делали бы японцы - то японская ручка была бы по всем характеристикам лучше американской. 
> 
> Ну и конечно, проблемный доступ к материалам разным тоже ограничивал ту же науку в СССР. Потому что новые материалы во многом показывают себя иначе на практике, нежели в теории (которая может быть и несовершенна). И материаловедение в СССР отставало от западного всегда.


Кстати, подумал накануне. Действительно в НИИ есть "наука". Но не во всех. Я отталкивался от своего примера. Но если вспомнить историю, в конце прошлого века "мой" НИИ назывался КБ. Может поэтому он немного своеобразный. Науки почти нет, зато идет разработка комплексов. Предполагаю, что всякие "НИИ хим/пром или ещё чего-то" занимаются именно наукой. Откуда-то же брались всякие бустилаты.
Ну и конечно верно, что у нас мысли много, но часто (почти всегда) это остаётся на бумаге. А тут уже не только финансирование, но и недостаточные технологии играют роль. В нашей отрасли, например, отставание в микроэлектронике играет ключевую роль.

----------


## Nazar

> Сомневаться ваше право.


Конечно, главное что-бы эти сомнения под собой основание имели..




> Где признают? "Нешенл интерест"?


Именно.




> Если вы иногда читаете "их" литературу или смотрите докфильмы, наверняка заметили, что у них нет такого пренебрежительного отношения к технике противника как у нас. Они всегда подчёркивают, что враг силен и опасен. Даже евреи, которые раз за разом раскатывали арабов, говорят, что те же миги-17 и 21 очень сильные и надёжные самолеты. Что не мешало их асам сбивать эти Миги десятками. А у нас один Прокопенко чего стоит. Наверное опять "идеология")


Что значит даже евреи? Надо было еще сказать, что "даже арабов". А вот вьетнамцам не мешало раскатывать американцев на более совершенных самолетах и извините не десятками, там немного другой порядок был.
Но если для вас Прокопенко это уровень аналитики, то о чем можно говорить.. :Smile:

----------


## Red307

"Нешенл интерес" это какая то агитконтора. Непонятно в чьи паруса дует. Есть более достойные издания типа "Авиэйшн уик". Там более взвешенные оценки.

По поводу евреев. Не знаю общались вы с ними плотно когда-либо, но это довольно резкие люди. Речь идёт о тех, кто имеет непосредственно отношение к авиации. Они очень гордятся своим военным прошлым и часто довольно резко говорят об оппонентах. 

По поводу Вьетнама может сами себе поставить тот смайлик))
Очевидно, что задачи ВВС США были в нанесении ударов, а не в борьбе с истребителями противника. И наибольшие потери амеры несли от ЗРК. Как только американцы предпринимали попытки вступить в бой именно с истребителями Вьетнама - смотри "операция Боло".

Эти "прокопенки' у нас в каждом телевизоре сейчас. Сатановские всякие и прочие. Льют в уши населению байки о непобедимости нашего оружия.

----------


## Red307

С РЭБ вообще интересная ситуация. Можно много бы и рассказать, но это не про бигуди жены говорить - одно из наиболее охраняемых направлений. Закроют и не спросят. 

Помню как-то меня занесло на русарми. А там просто рассадник урапатриотов. Модераторы те ещё "эксперты". Один вещал как наша РЭБ забьет все стелсы, наши соколы их из пушек расстреляют. Но при этом у него с-400 не страшны никакие гроулеры, они так же за 300 км вынесут все, что летает. С такими упоротыми долго общаться возможности нет, поэтому они были названы своими именами и меня заблокировали))

----------


## Nazar

Перестаньте меня смешить...Иначе придется вам американские данные например по Миг-21 привести, там одних Фантомов под сотню будет. А Боло, ну что Боло, провели успешную операцию, молодцы...в итоге то чем все закончилось?

----------


## Red307

> Перестаньте меня смешить...Иначе придется вам американские данные например по Миг-21 привести, там одних Фантомов под сотню будет. А Боло, ну что Боло, провели успешную операцию, молодцы...в итоге то чем все закончилось?


А что противоречит моим словам? 
То, что от ЗРК амеры потеряли больше самолётов? Или что основной целью ВВС США были бомбардировки?

Ну да, сбили Миги достаточно самолётов. Так как они при этом воевали вы тоже помните. Одна атака, залп всеми ракетами и выход из боя. Комариные укусы

----------


## Nazar

> меня заблокировали))


Не удивлен. Это просто здесь очень лояльный персонал.))

----------


## Red307

> Не удивлен. Это просто здесь очень лояльный персонал.))


Потому что здесь мудаков нет))

----------


## Nazar

> А что противоречит моим словам? 
> То, что от ЗРК амеры потеряли больше самолётов? Или что основной целью ВВС США были бомбардировки?
> 
> Ну да, сбили Миги достаточно самолётов. Так как они при этом воевали вы тоже помните. Одна атака, залп всеми ракетами и выход из боя. Комариные укусы


И от ЗРК потеряли больше и цели были ударные. Вот только летали на эти цели чаще Тады с прикрытием из Фантомов и не редко сбивали и тех и других. А когда вьетнамцам устроили запланированную засаду с трехкратным превосходством..это ну просто вершина американской тактической мысли...Кстати операция Боло, в дальнейшем, на протяжении еще пяти лет, как-то помешала вьетнамцам уничтожать агрессоров в своем небе?

----------


## Red307

Не знаю, правда или нет, но после Боло вьетнамская эскадрилья на какое-то время выбыла из боев.

Очевидно, амеры не расценивали опасность и потери от мигов, как какие-то существенные, иначе бы эти Боло шли раз за разом. 
Аналогичная же история была и у евреев над Суэцом. Когда наши соколы их допекли и они устроили засаду. 

Кстати, там был ещё тонкий момент. Американцам запрещалось уничтожать миги на земле. А иначе они бы как евреи в шестидневной войне вынесли всё и всех.
Ну и самое примечательное, итогом той войны у американцев стало появление в течении войны ф-111, А-7, фантом превратился в универсальный тактический истребитель с большой номенклатурой управляемого вооружения. После войны у них появились Ф-15 и Ф-16. Опыт перешёл в качество.
У нас появился миг-23))

----------


## cobra_73

> Очевидно, что задачи ВВС США были в нанесении ударов, а не в борьбе с истребителями противника. И наибольшие потери амеры несли от ЗРК. Как только американцы предпринимали попытки вступить в бой именно с истребителями Вьетнама - смотри "операция Боло".


Какой наивный лепет. Нанесение ударов без завоевания господства в воздухе нонсенс. 
Кстати а отчего вы машете флагом с операцией Боло? На примере одной акции вы, традиционно уже для вас тут же сделали глобальные выводы? Так это не так - примерно сопоставимые подтвержденные потери в воздушных боях  говорят о многом....

----------


## Nazar

Да, тактику пересматривали. В итоге пересмотрели и продолжили успешно бороться в воздухе с самолетами противника.
Или ПВО вынесло бы американцев. Подозреваю именно по-этому, они к аэродромам старались не приближаться. В противном случае это дурь, а не война..
А еще у нас появились новые комплексы ПВО...Выше же говорили, у нас разная концепция, на их агрессивно наступательную, мы отвечали сдерживающей. Кстати, а что Миг-23, а не Миг-25?
Или например Миг-29? Он всего на пару лет позже F-16 полетел, тогда как Миг-23 и Миг-25 почти на 10 лет раньше.

----------


## cobra_73

> А что противоречит моим словам? 
> То, что от ЗРК амеры потеряли больше самолётов? Или что основной целью ВВС США были бомбардировки?
> 
> Ну да, сбили Миги достаточно самолётов. Так как они при этом воевали вы тоже помните. Одна атака, залп всеми ракетами и выход из боя. Комариные укусы


Вы демонтрируете принципиальное непонимание тактики воздушного боя. Не помню точно, кто это сказал, вроде Баркхорн. В 90 процентах случаев, сбитые истребители противника были сбиты в первой же и единственной атаке.

----------


## Red307

> Да, тактику пересматривали. В итоге пересмотрели и продолжили успешно бороться в воздухе с самолетами противника.
> Или ПВО вынесло бы американцев. Подозреваю именно по-этому, они к аэродромам старались не приближаться. В противном случае это дурь, а не война..
> А еще у нас появились новые комплексы ПВО...Выше же говорили, у нас разная концепция, на их агрессивно наступательную, мы отвечали сдерживающей. Кстати, а что Миг-23, а не Миг-25?
> Или например Миг-29? Он всего на пару лет позже F-16 полетел, тогда как Миг-23 и Миг-25 почти на 10 лет раньше.


Я пока не помню, что бы хоть одно наземное ПВО могло остановить воздушное наступление. 
Миг-25, как я подозреваю, сложно "обвинить" в заимствовании вьетнамского опыта. Там бои в основном велись на малых и средних высотах и были маневренными. Что из этого нашло отражение в миг-25 - не знаю. Если только разведчики А-12 и дроны сбивать?

Миг-29, как и су-27, как я понимаю, делались уже с оглядкой на американские ф-15 и ф-16. То есть вторая производная от вьетнамского опыта. ))
Опыт получили они, проанализировали, а мы подсмотрели и сделали похоже.

----------


## Nazar

Во Вьетнаме оно со своей задачей справлялось, даже при учете беспрецендентных Лейнбейкеров...
Подождите. Миг-29 создавался с оглядкой на кого? На F-15, или на F-16?
Про Миг-25 это ирония была, он полетел до начала активной фазы вьетнамской войны.
Кстати так-же не надо забывать, что по итогам той войны и по результатам проведенного анализа, у нас еще и Су-24 появился с Ту-22М, это если говорить в противовес F-111..

----------


## Nazar

> Вы демонтрируете принципиальное непонимание тактики воздушного боя. Не помню точно, кто это сказал, вроде Баркхорн. В 90 процентах случаев, сбитые истребители противника были сбиты в первой же и единственной атаке.


Да Хартман это говорил, описывая свои бои...

----------


## Red307

> Вы демонтрируете принципиальное непонимание тактики воздушного боя. Не помню точно, кто это сказал, вроде Баркхорн. В 90 процентах случаев, сбитые истребители противника были сбиты в первой же и единственной атаке.


Конечно. Это если ты вышел на пушечную атаку и нажал гашетку. А если учесть качество ракет мигов, то там выстрелил всеми и не факт, что вообще попал.

----------


## Red307

> Во Вьетнаме оно со своей задачей справлялось, даже при учете беспрецендентных Лейнбейкеров...
> Подождите. Миг-29 создавался с оглядкой на кого? На F-15, или на F-16?
> Про Миг-25 это ирония была, он полетел до начала активной фазы вьетнамской войны.
> Кстати так-же не надо забывать, что по итогам той войны и по результатам проведенного анализа, у нас еще и Су-24 появился с Ту-22М, это если говорить в противовес F-111..


Знаю, есть историки на форуме, может они расскажут "с оглядкой на кого" сделан МиГ. Но в итоге он себя если и появил, то с отрицательным счётом.
Су-24 и ту-22м... Помню кто-то тут пытался недавно сравнить ф-111 и Су-24. Аудитория промолчала.
Думаю, с ту-22 там будет аналогично

----------


## Nazar

> Конечно. Это если ты вышел на пушечную атаку и нажал гашетку. А если учесть качество ракет мигов, то там выстрелил всеми и не факт, что вообще попал


Не мало американских самолетов, были сбит как-раз пушечным огнем, если говорить о Миг-17, Миг-19 и частично Миг-21. Плюс у Миг-21 был значительно хуже состав вооружения, они находились в численном меньшенстве и все это не помешало ему успешно действовать в том числе и против Фантома, не говоря о всех остальных самолетах. Только с Крусейдером у него дела не очень сложились...

----------


## Nazar

> Знаю, есть историки на форуме, может они расскажут "с оглядкой на кого" сделан МиГ. Но в итоге он себя если и появил, то с отрицательным счётом.
> Су-24 и ту-22м... Помню кто-то тут пытался недавно сравнить ф-111 и Су-24. Аудитория промолчала.
> Думаю, с ту-22 там будет аналогично


Миг-29? Так надо смотреть на то, в каких конфликтах он участвовал и какие у него там были условия. С таким-же успехом можно сказать, что Фантом полностью проиграл Миг-21, ровно как и F-5E в реальных боях, а не в тепличных условиях в которых его облетывал Кондауров, проиграл Миг-21 и Старфайтер, который во Вьетнаме с Мигом даже не пересекался, в итоге проиграл ему в индо-пакистанском конфликте....От условий все зависит. Миг-21 и Томкет сбивал и ничего.
Кто сравнивал F-111 c Су-24, учитывая что это разные в принципе самолеты и что должно быть аналогично с Ту-22М?

----------


## Red307

> Миг-29? Так надо смотреть на то, в каких конфликтах он участвовал и какие у него там были условия. С таким-же успехом можно сказать, что Фантом полностью проиграл Миг-21, ровно как и F-5E в реальных боях, а не в тепличных условиях в которых его облетывал Кондауров, проиграл Миг-21 и Старфайтер, который во Вьетнаме с Мигом даже не пересекался, в итоге проиграл ему в индо-пакистанском конфликте....От условий все зависит. Миг-21 и Томкет сбивал и ничего.
> Кто сравнивал F-111 c Су-24, учитывая что это разные в принципе самолеты и что должно быть аналогично с Ту-22М?


Что-то мало самолётов перечислили. Ещё есть миражи, шведы...))

----------


## Red307

Вообще интересный подход со сравнением. То что миг-29 это отличный самолёт, мы знаем со слов летчиков, которые летали на нем в учебных воздушных боях. Но для ф-5е такой подход не применим, потому что это "тепличные условия". 

Су-24 и ф-111 - "принципиально разные". А в чем принципиальность? Один бомбер другой транспортник? Или Су-24 не имеет аналогов?


Вообще не понятно как сравнивать технику, которая не воевала, а если и воевала, то в качестве мишеней.
Понятно, что неискушенному зрителю прокопенки навешают про "не имеющие аналогов", но нормальные люди должны подходить критично.


UPd. Вот сравнение из статьи про су-7 в "Авиация и Время" 05.2011

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще интересный подход со сравнением.


Ну так вам же не нравится когда даже Миг-17 сшибали Фантомы во Вьетнаме, не говоря о Миг-21...Вы все это сваливаете на то, что они там не тем занимались, работали по земле, аэродромы им бомбить дядя запрещал и прочие сопли...
Почему меня должна устраивать "объективность" сравнения Миг-29 с F-15/16, в условиях тотального воздушного и радиоэлектронного превосходства? 




> Су-24 и ф-111 - "принципиально разные". А в чем принципиальность? Один бомбер другой транспортник?


Ну так сравните его с Миг-27, или Су-17, они тоже истребители-бомбардировщики..
То-есть как я понял, вы разницу между ними не видите?



> Понятно, что неискушенному зрителю прокопенки навешают


Про Прокопенко я выше писал, как-то смотрю цепанул он вас не по детски..))

Ну а касаемо сравнения F-105 и Су-7, я не знаю кто автор этой статьи, если честно то мне и не интересно, но такого самолета как F-105 у нас не было и подгонять под него Су-7б, как-то глупо.

И еще вопросик...Что там автор про огибание рельефа на Тандерчифе пишет? Подскажите, сколько они самолетов во Вьетнаме ( F-111A ) потеряли, обкатывая эту систему?

----------


## Red307

> Ну так вам же не нравится когда даже Миг-17 сшибали Фантомы во Вьетнаме, не говоря о Миг-21...Вы все это сваливаете на то, что они там не тем занимались, работали по земле, аэродромы им бомбить дядя запрещал и прочие сопли...
> Почему меня должна устраивать "объективность" сравнения Миг-29 с F-15/16, в условиях тотального воздушного и радиоэлектронного превосходства?


Мне не "нравится" и не "не нравится". Просто это вполне очевидные вещи. 
То, что фантом в итоге получился гораздо более эффективным самолётом чем миг-21, да ещё и многоцелевым, надеюсь этот факт вы оспаривать не будете?




> Ну так сравните его с Миг-27, или Су-17, они тоже истребители-бомбардировщики..
> То-есть как я понял, вы разницу между ними не видите?


Если видите, поведайте. 




> Про Прокопенко я выше писал, как-то смотрю цепанул он вас не по детски..))


Прокопенко - Соловьев и Киселев от вооружения. Одиозная личность. Можно и других вспомнить, но тут как называешь, сразу понятно о чем речь.




> Ну а касаемо сравнения F-105 и Су-7, я не знаю кто автор этой статьи, если честно то мне и не интересно, но такого самолета как F-105 у нас не было и подгонять под него Су-7б, как-то глупо.


У нас нет аналогов их самолётов. У них нет аналогов наших самолётов. В итоге ничего сравнивать ни с чем нельзя. Очень удобная позиция.))

----------


## Red307

> И еще вопросик...Что там автор про огибание рельефа на Тандерчифе пишет? Подскажите, сколько они самолетов во Вьетнаме ( F-111A ) потеряли, обкатывая эту систему?


Штук 40 потеряли. Может 60.

----------


## Nazar

> То, что фантом в итоге получился гораздо более эффективным самолётом чем миг-21, да ещё и многоцелевым, надеюсь этот факт вы оспаривать не будете?


Тфу ты блин..Тяжело. Это разные самолеты, с разными задачами, с разными характеристиками...Прямой аналог Миг-21 это F-104 ( с натяжкой, но за океаном любят сравнивать, хоть и не в их пользу сравнение ) и F-5E ( F-5A уже не дотягивал ). Но никак не Фантом.



> Если видите, поведайте.


Принципиально не буду, во-первых здесь это уже проходили, а во-вторых это просто дурь сравнивать два этих самолета.



> Прокопенко - Соловьев и Киселев от вооружения.


Я не понимаю о чем вы говорите. Я не знаю такого военного аналитика Прокопенко, знаю телеведущего развлекательного канала РенТВ.



> У нас нет аналогов их самолётов. У них нет аналогов наших самолётов. В итоге ничего сравнивать ни с чем нельзя. Очень удобная позиция.))


Есть и сравнение этих аналогов, не всегда в пользу США.

----------


## Nazar

> Штук 40 потеряли. Может 60.


Откуда? Там и десятка не было..По одним данным 9 потерянных самолетов, по другим 10.
Мне другое интересно, откуда на Таде система огибания рельефа, о которой пишет автор сего украинского издания?

----------


## Red307

> Тфу ты блин..Тяжело. Это разные самолеты, с разными задачами, с разными характеристиками...Прямой аналог Миг-21 это F-104 ( с натяжкой, но за океаном любят сравнивать, хоть и не в их пользу сравнение ) и F-5E ( F-5A уже не дотягивал ). Но никак не Фантом.


Получается, миг-21 самые активные боевые дейсивтви во Вьетнаме и на БВ вел с фантомами и миражами, но сравнивать их нельзя. Надо взять какие-то ф-104, которые летали где-то и когда-то  и сравнивать с ними. Что за странные рамки?

И как быть например с ф-16, который создавался по схожей с миг-21 концепции, а потом с успехом заменил во многих ВВС мира фантомы? 





> Принципиально не буду, во-первых здесь это уже проходили, а во-вторых это просто дурь сравнивать два этих самолета.


Да всё понятно. Хотели "как у них", но не получилось. Поэтому придумали новую "концепцию".))




> Есть и сравнение этих аналогов, не всегда в пользу США.


 "аналогов" чего с чем?

----------


## Red307

> Откуда? Там и десятка не было..По одним данным 9 потерянных самолетов, по другим 10.
> Мне другое интересно, откуда на Таде система огибания рельефа, о которой пишет автор сего украинского издания?


Я в курсе, поэтому и написал. И то 10, из которых половина сбита. А из оставшейся половины неизвестно сколько потеряли из-за механизма перекладки крыла. 
Просто вопрос был так поставлен, как будто там какая-то катастрофическая цифра))

Откуда автор взял про огибание рельефа на ф-105 не знаю. Но остальные его цифры впечатляют, даже относительно более нового су-24.

----------


## Nazar

> Получается, миг-21 самые активные боевые дейсивтви во Вьетнаме и на БВ вел с фантомами и миражами, но сравнивать их нельзя. Надо взять какие-то ф-104, которые летали где-то и когда-то и сравнивать с ними. Что за странные рамки?


Разного поколения самолеты. И-16 тоже вел БД с Bf-109 и Fw-190, но вы же не будете их сравнивать серьезно...И даже И-153 такие бои вел.
Я всегда считал, что сравнивать надо машины одного поколения, со схожим назначением и схожими характеристиками. А если самолет предыдущего поколения, уделывает гораздо более совершенный самолет, надо сравнивать не самолеты, а тактику их применения, мотивацию летчиков и так далее...



> Да всё понятно. Хотели "как у них", но не получилось. Поэтому придумали новую "концепцию".))





> "аналогов" чего с чем?


Все, пошел толстый троллинг и попытка показаться дурачком, или еще более глупая попытка, сделать им меня.
Комментировать не буду..

----------


## Nazar

> Я в курсе, поэтому и написал. И то 10, из которых половина сбита. А из оставшейся половины неизвестно сколько потеряли из-за механизма перекладки крыла. 
> Просто вопрос был так поставлен, как будто там какая-то катастрофическая цифра))
> 
> Откуда автор взял про огибание рельефа на ф-105 не знаю. Но остальные его цифры впечатляют, даже относительно более нового су-24.


Что вы написали будучи в курсе? О 40, или 60 самолетах? Опять дешевая попытка троллинга?
По каждому потерянному самолету все известно. И по сбитым и по потерянным в результате несовершенства системы.
То-есть вы принимаете на веру слова человека, который только что вас обманул и впарил вам байку про СОР на Тандерчифе?
Я всегда говорил, это замечательная черта, выбирать только ту информацию, которая себя устраивает, полностью игнорируя другую.
Закончим на этом. Тут большой палубный летчик скончался, Герой России, а я как дурак на вас время трачу. Успехов в аналитиге, особенно РЭБовских комплексов... :Eek:

----------


## Red307

> Разного поколения самолеты. И-16 тоже вел БД с Bf-109 и Fw-190, но вы же не будете их сравнивать серьезно...И даже И-153 такие бои вел.
> Я всегда считал, что сравнивать надо машины одного поколения, со схожим назначением и схожими характеристиками. А если самолет предыдущего поколения, уделывает гораздо более совершенный самолет, надо сравнивать не самолеты, а тактику их применения, мотивацию летчиков и так далее...


Я считал, что во время ВОВ подавляющее число боёв на восточном фронте велось между мессерами и яками и лавочкиными. А и-16 это переходной период. О чем я и говорю применительно к миг-21 и фантому.
Например, вы командующий ВВС и у вас миг-21, и против вас фантомы, и вас верховный главнокомандующий спросит: " ну как, Семеныч, потянут наши Миги против из фантомов?" Вы ответите: "я не могу сравнивать, это принципиально разные самолеты"? Так что ли?))) То есть надо сравнивать то, что есть в наличии. А в наличии 20 лет были миг-21 против фантомов.



> Все, пошел толстый троллинг и попытка показаться дурачком, или еще более глупая попытка, сделать им меня.
> Комментировать не буду..


Вы не хотели ответить. То ли неудобно, то ли лень... 
Я искать вашу, альтернативную от большинства, т.з. не буду. Да и где я ее найду?

----------


## Red307

> Что вы написали будучи в курсе? О 40, или 60 самолетах? Опять дешевая попытка троллинга?
> По каждому потерянному самолету все известно. И по сбитым и по потерянным в результате несовершенства системы.
> То-есть вы принимаете на веру слова человека, который только что вас обманул и впарил вам байку про СОР на Тандерчифе?
> Я всегда говорил, это замечательная черта, выбирать только ту информацию, которая себя устраивает, полностью игнорируя другую.
> Закончим на этом. Тут большой палубный летчик скончался, Герой России, а я как дурак на вас время трачу. Успехов в аналитиге, особенно РЭБовских комплексов...


То есть написать про миг-25 применительно ко Вьетнаму или при сравнении су-24 и ф-111 отписываться фразами: "а вы разница не видете", "много расписано ранее" и т п. это не троллинг?  
Так что вы юлиите и уходите от фактов не менее моего))

Соболезнования семье и близким летчика.

Время вы тратили по своей инициативе, никто силком не тянул. Так что, уверен, до скорой встречи в эфире.))

----------


## VladS

> Перестаньте меня смешить...Иначе придется вам американские данные например по Миг-21 привести, там одних Фантомов под сотню будет. А Боло, ну что Боло, провели успешную операцию, молодцы...в итоге то чем все закончилось? 
> Вложение 92365 Вложение 92366 Вложение 92367


Безотносительно темы спора, это не американские данные. Это вьетнамские заявки по данным венгра Топерчера, которым соответствуют как реально сбитые 21-ми, так и сбитые ЗА, а к некоторым заявкам вообще ничего не притянуто. Американскими данными подтверждается 35-36 F-4, сбитых 21-ми. Вьетнамскими данными подтверждается 47-50 МиГ-21, сбитых фантомами. Все победы МиГов-21, не только над Фантомами,  одержаны ракетами: наведение с земли, пуск и команда на выход из боя.

----------


## Red307

> Безотносительно темы спора, это не американские данные. Это вьетнамские заявки по данным венгра Топерчера, которым соответствуют как реально сбитые 21-ми, так и сбитые ЗА, а к некоторым заявкам вообще ничего не притянуто. Американскими данными подтверждается 35-36 F-4, сбитых 21-ми. Вьетнамскими данными подтверждается 47-50 МиГ-21, сбитых фантомами. Все победы МиГов-21, не только над Фантомами,  одержаны ракетами: наведение с земли, пуск и команда на выход из боя.


Ну так выше же написано




> Я всегда говорил, это замечательная черта, выбирать только ту информацию, которая себя устраивает, полностью игнорируя другую.


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Безотносительно темы спора, это не американские данные.


Я дома посмотрю еще пару иностранческих книг по этому вопросу, но вот навскидку, например у Околелова данные немного иные...

----------


## Red307

> Я дома посмотрю еще пару иностранческих книг по этому вопросу, но вот навскидку, например у Околелова данные немного иные...


Не у того ли Околелова, который сравнивает то, что по вашему мнению сравнивать нельзя?))

----------


## Nazar

> Не у того ли Околелова, который сравнивает то, что по вашему мнению сравнивать нельзя?))


Не надо натягивать сову на глобус. Сравнение параметров самолетов, о котором говорил я и описание боевых действий этих самолетов, вещи разные. Я выше упоминал, что при желании, на основе ирано-иракского конфликта, можно написать книгу Миг-21 против F-14A, но это не значит что эти самолеты можно и нужно сравнивать. Я Миг-21 с Фантомом не сравниваю, так-же как не сравниваю Миг-15 с большинством самолетов Корейской войны, которые они там сбивали.

----------


## Red307

Про сову и глобус не вам рассказывать))

Вспомните-ка откуда вчера зашёл разговор о вьетнамской войне. 
Я написал, что "евреи раскатывали арабов" в каждой АИВ. То есть израильская авиация захватывала полное превосходство в воздухе, а ВВС арабских стран либо были уничтожены, либо находились в таком состоянии, что были неспособны выполнять свои функции. Ну и а после всего этого арабы ехали на поклон к генсекам и просили ещё самолётов.

Вы же вспомнили о вьетнамской войне и применили абсолютно то же слово по отношению вьетнамцев к ВВС США. То есть либо вы не в курсе, что было в АИВ, либо считаете, что Вьетнам полностью захватил господство в воздухе и разгромил ВВС США, авиацию флота и КМП.))

Ну либо это троллинг, в котором вы постоянно меня обвиняете))

----------


## Nazar

Разговор зашел не просто с упоминания о евреях и арабах и о господстве в воздухе, а с того, что вы начали рассказывать как евреи уделывали советскую технику, на более совершенной американской и французской. Я же вам привел обратный пример, в котором советская техника, уделывала более совершенную американскую. И даже по ходу беседы, мы немного прояснили причины такого положения вещей. Вьетнам не мог получить полное господство в воздухе, хотя-бы исходя из банальной разницы в количестве ЛА, что однако не помешало им успешно действовать против агрессора, в итоге слинявшего из Вьетнама с "гордо" поднятой головой, не добившись за восемь лет, ровным счетом ничего, кроме обкатки своего вооружения в реальных условиях.

----------


## Red307

> Разговор зашел не просто с упоминания о евреях и арабах и о господстве в воздухе, а с того, что вы начали рассказывать как евреи уделывали советскую технику, на более совершенной американской и французской. Я же вам привел обратный пример, в котором советская техника, уделывала более совершенную американскую. И даже по ходу беседы, мы немного прояснили причины такого положения вещей. Вьетнам не мог получить полное господство в воздухе, хотя-бы исходя из банальной разницы в количестве ЛА, что однако не помешало им успешно действовать против агрессора, в итоге слинявшего из Вьетнама с "гордо" поднятой головой, не добившись за восемь лет, ровным счетом ничего, кроме обкатки своего вооружения в реальных условиях.


Разговор шел о том, что евреи уважительно относились к советской технике, несмотря на имеющийся у них гонор в характере. 

Там же все написано выше.

----------


## VladS

> Я дома посмотрю еще пару иностранческих книг по этому вопросу, но вот навскидку, например у Околелова данные немного иные...


Неудивительно, харьковчане Околелов и Чечин как раз те авторы, которые автоматическое огибание рельефа Тандерчифу приписали.

----------


## Red307

> Неудивительно, харьковчане Околелов и Чечин как раз те авторы, которые автоматическое огибание рельефа Тандерчифу приписали.


Самое прикольное, что я как раз полез смотреть авторов той статьи, когда услышал фамилию Околелов (потому что меня посетила мысль, что он и писал монографию су-7), но по дороге наткнулся на миг против фантома))

----------


## OKA

" На веб-сайте jeffbolton.org американского военного журналиста и продюсера Джеффа Болтона опубликованы, как утверждается, первые открытые фото- и видеоматериалы из кабины американского малозаметного стратегического бомбардировщика Northrop Grumman B-2A Spirit - "самого секретного самолета ВВС США".

Как говорится на сайте, "в 2018 году Болтон стал первым человеком в истории программы малозаметных бомбардировщиков B-2A Spirit, который совершил полет со съемкой фильма на борту этого сверхсекретного самолета". Съемки были осуществлены в рамках создания продюсируемого Джеффом Болтоном 12-серийного документального сериала "Guardians: A Mission For Peace" о стратегических ядерных силах США.



Приборная панель кабины американского малозаметного стратегического бомбардировщика Northrop Grumman B-2A Spirit (номер ВВС США 93-1086, серийный номер AV-19, название Spirit of Kitty Hawk), 2018 год (с) jeffbolton.org



Джефф Болтон в кресле второго пилота американского малозаметного стратегического бомбардировщика Northrop Grumman B-2A Spirit (номер ВВС США 93-1086, серийный номер AV-19, название Spirit of Kitty Hawk), 2018 год (с) jeffbolton.org

Все фото и ролики :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3628358.html

----------


## OKA

" Новейшие американские истребители будут лучше подготовлены к воздушному бою. Вчера, 2 мая, портал breakingdefense.com сообщил о том, что корпорация Lockheed Martin предложила новую компоновку внутренних отсеков истребителей F-35A и F-35C.

В базовой версии все истребители семейства F-35 могут нести по две ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» во внутренних отсеках. В то же время версии F-35A и F-35C могут вместить по три ракеты в каждом из отсеков, если использовать новую компоновку, которую в Lockheed Martin назвали Sidekick.


​Внутренние отсеки истребителя F-35A. f-35.com 

Если Минобороны США одобрит новый проект, то вооружённость F-35A и F-35C для воздушного боя сможет быть повышена до шести ракет. В версии F-35B Sidekick не удастся установить из-за наличия дополнительного двигателя, обеспечивающего вертикальный взлёт и посадку.

Некоторые военные эксперты уже назвали Sidekick ответом на Boeing F-15X, способный нести более 20 ракет класса «воздух-воздух». Ранее Boeing презентовал свою разработку как «оруженосца» для истребителей пятого поколения. При этом американское военное командование неоднократно заявляло, что не намерено сокращать программу F-35 ради закупки самолётов четвёртого поколения. "

https://warspot.ru/14636-f-35-dovooruzhatsya

----------


## OKA

" Американские лётчики вскоре могут стать наблюдателям собственных воздушных боёв. Вчера, 14 мая, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что Агентство перспективных оборонных проектов (DARPA) Минобороны США объявило конкурс в рамках проекта Air Combat Evolution (ACE).

«Возможность доверять автономным системам имеет решающее значение, поскольку мы движемся к будущему войны с участием пилотируемых платформ, сражающихся вместе с беспилотными системами. Мы предвидим будущее, в котором искусственный интеллект будет обрабатывать маневры за доли секунды, обеспечивая пилотам безопасность и эффективность в бою», — рассказал Дэн Яворсек, руководитель программы ACE.

Уже 17 мая DARPA проведёт первый этап конкурса, в котором рассмотрит предложения и возможности от промышленности и разработчиков. В Минобороны США намерены определиться с системой искусственного интеллекта и постепенно обучать её базовым элементам воздушного боя, аналогично, как это происходит с обучением лётчика. В дальнейшем программа будет модернизироваться и усложняться, пока в определённый момент не сможет действовать быстрее и правильней человека. В дальнейшем программа ACE станет частью масштабной исследовательской работы, известной под названием «мозаичная война» (mosaic warfare), когда ключевую роль в воздухе будут играть беспилотные системы.

Ещё в прошлом году DARPA и Академия ВВС США запустили программу обучения дронов «догфайту». Кроме того, американским разработчикам уже есть что предложить военному ведомству. Так, в 2016 году компания Psibernetix представила искусственный интеллект ALPHA, разгромивший в имитации воздушного боя профессиональных лётчиков. "

https://warspot.ru/14717-kompyuter-z...tov-v-dogfayte


" Американским морпехам пока не удалось обуздать «Жеребца».  13 мая, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что Корпус морской пехоты США отложил приёмочные испытания военно-транспортного вертолёта CH-53K King Stallion до мая 2021 года.

В отчёте Счётной палаты США (Government Accountability Office) указывается, что в ходе испытаний вертолёта были обнаружены некоторые недоработки. Несмотря на то, что такие критические элементы как несущий винт и трансмиссия являются технически зрелыми, в ходе первоначальных испытаний был обнаружен повышенный износ трансмиссии.

Такая недоработка приводит к снижению срока службы вертолёта, поэтому в Счётной палате рекомендовали перенести испытания CH-53K King Stallion до полного исправления всех недостатков. Кроме того, в ходе испытаний были обнаружены проблемы в программном обеспечении, но производитель пообещал оперативно исправить все недочёты. При этом «Жеребец» имеет ещё одну проблему – конкуренцию со стороны CH-47 Chinook. Так, в Счётной палате рекомендовали командованию Корпуса морской пехоты изучить альтернативу CH-53K.

King Stallion — тяжёлый транспортный вертолёт с максимальной взлётной массой почти 40 т. Машина способна перевозить свыше 13 т грузов на внешней подвеске, а в её внутреннем отсеке может разместиться до 55 пассажиров. Экипаж вертолёта составляет от двух до пяти человек — помимо пилотов, в его состав могут быть включены три стрелка, обеспечивающих круговую защиту.

Внешне King Stallion мало чем отличается от своего предшественника CH-53E, но при этом втрое «сильнее» его. Вертолёт CH-53K King Stallion является продолжением линейки CH-53, которая выпускается с 1964 года. Новая модификация является крупнейшей и самой мощной в семействе «Жеребцов» (англ. Stallion — жеребец). В марте 2017 года Корпус морской пехоты США получил от компании Sikorsky предсерийный образец для испытаний.

Максимальная дальность полёта CH-53K составляет 840 км, скорость — 315 км/ч. Вертолёт оснащается системами активной и пассивной защиты — в частности, бронированный корпус защищает экипаж и пассажиров от огня стрелкового оружия, а системы активной защиты способны уберечь машину от повреждения ракетами. "

https://warspot.ru/14712-u-vertolyot...vayut-problemy


" Американцы прекратили поиски обломков японского F-35A, когда стало ясно, что самолет полностью разрушен. Если даже «черный ящик» разлетелся, то что стало с самолетом? Кстати, возможны два наиболее подходящих варианта: а) пилот из-за кислородного голодания (сейчас в американской авиации есть такая виртуальная проблема - ее никак не могут "поймать за хвост") ввел самолет в пике и тот разрушился при ударе об воду - "даже чирикнуть не успел"; б) самолет взорвался в воздухе из-за проблем со статическим электричеством – долгое время существовал запрет близко подлетать к грозовым фронтам, не говоря уж про попадание молнии.

«Золотой мой самолет»!

Американцы признали, что стоимость летного часа F-35A сейчас составляет 44 тыс долл. Что запредельно. Голландцы соглашались брать F-35, если там будет меньше 25 тыс долл. за час. От 35 тыс у них уже шары на лоб лезли. Но, кто там слушает всяких датчан? «Поздно, батенька, уже всунули». Объединенный офис программы обещает к 2025 г. снизить цену до 35 тыс. Обещанный рубеж в 25 тыс. объявлен труднодостижимым.

«Адмирал Майерс никогда не протягивал руку!» – Тогда протянет ноги!!

«Локхид» на фоне сокращения трат на программу JSF и закупок F-35 заставила группу бывших адмиралов и генералов написать слезливое письмо в конгресс с жалобой, что, дескать, обижают: «Когда цена за самолет упала меньше 80 млн долл (врут, как ... – сейчас где-то в районе 130-140 млн), флот и ВВС урезают закупки на 2020 г. на шесть самолетов и вообще хотят заменить его другими истребителями!» Инициатором «инициативы» объявлен отставной адмирал Майерс, который в побудительном письме другим отставникам, принять участи в локхидоугодном деле, подписался «Безумный Эл»...

Объявлено о создании эскадрильи «агрессоров» на базе F-35. Интересный поворот – скорее канализация туда истребителей, которых нельзя довести до боеспособного состояния. Таких оценивается штук в 150-200 (ВВС какой-нибудь страны средней руки).

Объявлено решение не формировать пятую эскадрилью на F-35 на авиабазе Люк по крайней мере в течение полутора - двух лет. Вместо неё предполагается создать очередную учебную эскадрилью на базе Эглин.

 Предполагается, что за этим решением стоит желание Пентагона сохранить широкую подготовку пилотов F-16 на Люке, якобы «для ВВС других стран». Скорее всего речь идет о планах ВВС США сохранения большой доли F-16, вместо того, чтобы менять их на F-35. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/446062.html

Вундервафля, чО уж там))


Ещё :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/445887.html

----------


## OKA

" Конвертопланы MV-22 Osprey, стоящие на вооружении Морской пехоты США, смогут запускать разведывательные беспилотные летательные аппараты. Как пишет MarineCorpsTimes, разработкой нового дрона для конвертопланов занимается Лаборатория боевых действий Морской пехоты.

Предполагается, что благодаря разведывательным беспилотникам экипаж и десант конвертопланов Osprey будут осведомлены об обстановке в намеченной точке посадки. Это особенно важно поскольку MV-22 собственного вооружения не имеют и не могут обеспечить огневую поддержку десанту во время высадки.


AFARS Marine Corps Warfighting Lab

MV-22 предполагается оснастить одним разведывательным беспилотником AFARS с ракетным двигателем. Этот аппарат имеет дальность полета 306 километров. Бортовые системы аппарата поддерживают обмен данными на удалении от оператора до 93 километров.

AFARS имеет в длину 1,8 метра. Аппарат способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 7,6 тысячи метров и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 2 килограммов. Запускать разведывательный беспилотник планируется из хвостовой части конвертоплана, где у него установлена аппарель. Другие подробности проекта пока не раскрываются.

В 2016 году командование Морской пехоты США объявило о намерении сделать конвертопланы Osprey многофункциональными. В частности, такие аппараты планируется использовать для перевозки грузов между кораблями и сушей, а также в качестве летающих танкеров для дозаправки в воздухе самолетов и вертолетов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/15/mv22

Хорошо, что заглохла  ̶т̶у̶х̶л̶а̶я̶ ̶ тема конвертопланов для РФ))

Чудовищные "оспреи" ещё долго будут  ̶к̶а̶ч̶а̶т̶ь̶ ̶б̶а̶б̶л̶о̶ ̶и̶ ̶к̶р̶о̶в̶ь̶ ̶  портить жизнь морпехам  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Американская армия готовится к переходу на скоростные вертолёты, но этот процесс требует новых инженерных решений. Вчера, 16 мая, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что компания Boeing представила проект вертолёта AH-64 Apache с толкающим винтом и крыльями.

Новая разработка получила название Advanced AH-64 Block 2 Compound и представляет собой глубокую модернизацию модели AH-64E. Изменения коснутся практически всех элементов вертолёта, при этом лётные характеристики боевой машины должны быть существенно улучшены.

 
Advanced AH-64 Block 2 Compound. defence-blog.com 

Согласно официальному описанию, AH-64E Block 2 сможет нести до 2,7 т полезной нагрузки, развивать скорость до 342 км/ч (AH-64E — 279 км/ч), дальность полёта составит 850 км. В Boeing указывают, что уже провели серию из шести продувочных испытаний для масштабной модели вертолёта, а серийное производство скоростного Apache может быть развёрнуто уже в 2028 году.

Ударный вертолёт McDonnell Douglas AH-64 Apache был принят на вооружение армии США в 1984 году и прошёл боевое крещение в декабре 1989 года во время американского вторжения в Панаму. «Апач» является одним из наиболее распространённых ударных вертолётов в мире: за время производства выпущено более 2000 единиц, которые состоят на вооружении армий США, Японии, Израиля, Египта, Нидерландов и многих других стран. "

https://warspot.ru/14729-boeing-goto...rostnoy-apache

"уже в 2028 г."- )) 

Главное, чтобы у нас не собезьянничали "скоростной" ))


"  
 DP-14 Dragonfly Pictures

Командование ВВС США объявило тендер на разработку и испытания беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые можно было бы использовать для быстрой эвакуации сбитых летчиков. Как пишет Aviation Week, новые аппараты должны быть приспособлены для сброса с воздуха. Заявки на участие в конкурсе военные будут принимать до 1 июля 2019 года.

Современные операции по эвакуации сбитых летчиков могут быть сложными и опасными и требуют тщательной подготовки, а иногда и организации боевых спасательных отрядов. Предполагается, что беспилотники позволят значительно упростить эвакуацию летчиков и уменьшить число задействованных в этой операции людей.

Согласно требованиям американских военных, спасательный беспилотник должен иметь боевой радиус не менее 185 километров. Он должен выполнять полеты на скорости не менее 100 узлов. Аппарат также должен быть способен работать в условиях высокогорья на высоте 1,2 тысячи метров над уровнем моря и при температуре воздуха 35 градусов Цельсия.

Спасательный беспилотник должен быть рассчитан на перевозку четырех человек и одних носилок с раненым. Аппараты должны быть гибридными, то есть их электромоторы с воздушными винтами должны питаться от генератора, который, в свою очередь, должен раскручиваться от двигателя внутреннего сгорания. Такая схема позволяет немного увеличить дальность полета аппарата.

Тендер на разработку новых спасательных беспилотников проводится в два этапа: на первом участники должны будут разработать проекты аппаратов, а на втором — представить их прототипы на испытания. При этом условия тендера позволяют желающим подавать заявки сразу на участие во втором этапе конкурса. Другие подробности о проекте пока не раскрываются.

В настоящее время для Армии США ведется разработка беспилотника Dragonfly Pictures DP-14 Hawk. Его планируется использовать для доставки боеприпасов и перевозки раненых. DP-14 построен по продольной схеме с двумя несущими винтами. Масса DP-14 составляет 408 килограммов.

Аппарат, оснащенный турбовальным двигателем, может перевозить грузы массой до 195 килограммов. При этом продолжительность его полета составляет 2,4 часа. Объем транспортного отсека DP-14 составляет 0,7 кубических метра; в нем может уместиться один человек.

В мае прошлого года израильская компания Tactical Robotics провела демонстрационные испытания перспективного беспилотника Cormorant, разрабатываемого для эвакуации раненых с поля боя. Во время испытаний аппарат, помимо прочего, перевез медицинский манекен, имитировавший раненого бойца.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/17/downed


А вот такие птички полезны, и нужно их побольше)) 

Можно лётчика вывезти, подбросить снаряги. Провиант с жидкостями для протирки оптических осей в труднодоступные места культурного отдыха забросить  :Biggrin:  Габариты позволяют))




"Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) министерства обороны США совместно с американской компанией Sikorsky проведет испытания системы автономного пилотирования, разрабатываемой в рамках программы ALIAS, на истребителе F-16 Fighting Falcon. Как пишет Aviation Week, проверки будут проводиться на истребителе из состава ВВС Национальной гвардии США.

В рамках программы ALIAS компания Sikorsky разрабатывает систему Matrix. Ее создание ведется с начала 2010-х годов. Система представляет собой программно-аппаратный комплекс, размещаемый в небольшом контейнере. Matrix относительно быстро и легко устанавливается на любые летательные аппараты, оборудованные электро-дистанционной системой управления.

Система Matrix имеет несколько режимов полета: полностью беспилотный, под управлением одного пилота с ассистированием со стороны автоматики и под управлением двух летчиков. В беспилотном режиме летательным аппаратом можно управлять с помощью планшета.

Раньше Matrix уже испытывали на вертолетах S-76B и UH-60M Black Hawk , оснащенных электро-дистанционной системой управления, и на вертолете UH-60A и легком самолете Cessna Caravan, лишенных такой системы. В последнем случае для подключения Matrix использовались электромеханические приводы для управления летательными аппаратами.

Предположительно, летные испытания Matrix на истребителе F-16 Block 30 состоятся до конца 2019 года. Следует отметить, что установка системы Matrix на истребитель F-16 версии Block 30 будет сопряжено с рядом трудностей. Дело в том, что Fighting Falcon версий до Block 40 используется аналоговый электрический бортовой вычислитель, через который проходят управляющие команды.

Электрическая аналоговая система управления представляет собой аналоговый компьютер, работающий с числовыми данными в виде изменяющихся во времени электрических сигналов, перемену величин которых вызывает, например, физическое смещение приводов педалей и рукояток управления летчиком или изменение скорости воздушного потока в приемниках воздушного давления.

Эти сигналы проходят через аналоговые электронные схемы, расположение электрических элементов в которых определяет «программу» управления полетом. Пройдя такие схемы, аналоговый сигнал изменяется и подается на исполнительные механизмы. В случае с устаревшими истребителями F-16 исполнительными механизмами являются электрогидравлические системы, приводящие в движение механизацию.

Для подключения Matrix к F-16 потребуется разработка цифро-аналогового преобразователя. Такой преобразователь в 2017 году был представлен Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США и американской компанией Lockheed Martin. Тогда он был разработан для установки на ранние версии истребителей F-16 автоматической системы уклонения от столкновения с землей.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/17/alias

----------


## OKA

" Истребители 64-й эскадрильи (так называемые "агрессоры", имитирующие вероятного противника) 57-го авиакрыла ВВС США, дислоцированные на авиабазе Неллис получили новую "пиксельную" окраску фюзеляжа.
Ранее сообщалось, что в ВКС России примет на вооружение истребитель Су-57 в так называемой «пиксельной» окраске, которая снизит оптическую заметность машины. "

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1611554.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель F-22 Raptor является одной из самых секретных разработок в мире. США не продают эти самолёты даже своим самым близким союзникам, а все ранее публиковавшиеся фото- и видеоматериалы ограничивались внешним видом этого самолёта.

Авиационная группа F-22 Raptor Demonstration Team ВВС США, известная показательными выступлениями на авиашоу в разных странах мира, впервые опубликовала видео, снятое внутри кабины истребителя. Авионика по понятным причинам показана не была, но видео содержит короткий рассказ пилота демонстрационной группы майора Пола Лопеса..."




https://warspot.ru/14743-vnutri-hischnika

----------


## Red307

Такая 300-метровая дура крутится как катер.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Вертолёты CH-47 Chinook могут существенно нарастить мощность. 22 мая, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что корпорация Boeing объявила о намерении испытать «летающий вагон» с новыми, более мощными двигателями.

Последние модификации вертолёта CH-47 Chinook комплектуются двигателями Honeywell T55, мощность которых составляет около 5000 л. с. Новейшая версия CH-47F Chinook Block II может получить силовые установки GE T408 мощностью около 7500 л. с. каждая.

Двигатели GE T408 уже используются в вертолётах CH-53K King Stallion. Их установка в Chinook позволит увеличить суммарную мощность машины на 5000 л. с. При этом представители Boeing заявляют, что новые двигатели на 15% экономичнее, чем Honeywell T55, что позволит существенно улучшить лётные характеристики новых вертолётов.

Вертолёт Chinook, разработанный в начале 60-х годов корпорацией Boeing, получил своё имя по названию одного из индейских племён Северной Америки. Машина, построенная по довольно редкой продольной схеме расположения несущих винтов, дебютировала во время Вьетнамской войны, после чего началось её победное шествие по миру. На данный момент вертолёт, выпущенный в количестве более 1000 экземпляров, продолжает производиться и остаётся на вооружении армий полутора десятков стран. "

https://warspot.ru/14762-letayuschem...-5000-loshadok

Хороший ход))


" Компания Bell Helicopter первой готова предоставить американской армии новый летательный аппарат в рамках программы FVL.  21 мая, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что конвертоплан V-280 Valor завершил полный цикл заводских лётных испытаний.

«Этот последний этап в лётных испытаниях доказывает, что конвертоплан V-280 Valor обеспечивает первоклассное управление для пилотов во время манёвров на низкой скорости, не жертвуя скоростью, дальностью полёта или полезной нагрузкой, которые нужны военным для многодоменных операций», — рассказал Райан Эхингер, руководитель программы V-280 в Bell Helicopter.

Лётные испытания V-280 Valor стартовали в декабре 2017 года. Перспективный конвертоплан выполнил всю серию испытаний и доказал соответствие армейским требованиям.

Конвертоплан V-280 Valor разработали компании Bell Helicopter и Lockheed Martin. Главным преимуществом V-280 Valor перед предшественником (V-22 Osprey) разработчики называют более низкую стоимость при лучших лётных характеристиках. Новая модель не имеет съёмного крыла, что позволило снизить общий вес машины, а также поворотного двигателя: в V-280 Valor положение меняет только ротор винта. Боевой радиус полёта составляет 1500 км, перегоночная дальность — 3900 км. Экипаж машины состоит из двух человек, а в пассажирском салоне смогут поместиться ещё 12 солдат в полной экипировке. "

https://warspot.ru/14759-v-280-valor...profprigodnost

----------


## OKA

Моднейший "агрессор", например ))

" Истребитель F-16C  64-й эскадрильи (так называемые"агрессоры", имитирующие вероятного противника) 57-го авиакрыла ВВС США, дислоцированный на авиабазе Неллис получил новую "пиксельную" окраску фюзеляжа и совершил первый тренировочный полет. "

      




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1617489.html

----------


## OKA

" Военно-воздушные силы США готовятся испытать беспилотник XQ-58 Valkyrie в паре с истребителями F-35 и F-15EX. 24 мая, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что в рамках программы Skyborg самолёты получат беспилотных ведомых.

В ВВС США указывают, что уже в начале 2020-х годов, когда стартует производство истребителей F-35 новой версии (Block 4), их пилоты смогут в полной мере взаимодействовать с ведомыми беспилотниками. Истребители F-15EX планируется производить с системой, совместимой с XQ-58 Valkyrie.



​Истребители F-35 (слева),F-15EX (справа) и беспилотник XQ-58 Valkyrie (внизу). defensenews.com 

Представители американского военного командования заявляют, что внедрение ведомых беспилотников в боевую группу в корне изменит стратегию использования пилотируемой авиации. По сути, XQ-58 Valkyrie представляет собой автономный беспилотный истребитель, который сможет полноценно выполнять боевые операции, а в случае необходимости им можно будет пожертвовать ради спасения пилотируемого самолёта и его пилота. «Возьмите типичную боевую группу из четырёх самолётов и замените её на F-15EX и три «Валькирии». Некоторыми системами мы можем рисковать, чтобы другие были в большей безопасности. Мы можем разделить разведывательные и боевые единицы. Сейчас всё это объединено в одном пилотируемом самолёте. В будущем мы можем разделить их, отправив разведчиков впереди боевых единиц, а пилотов прикрыть беспилотниками», — говорит Уилл Ропер, советник министра ВВС США по закупкам, технологиям и логистике.

Уже в этом году ВВС США намерены начать тестирование систем ведомого беспилотника, чтобы уже к 2023 году поставить XQ-58 Valkyrie на вооружение. По неофициальной информации, стоимость беспилотника составит порядка $2 млн. "

https://warspot.ru/14773-valkiriya-s...-molnii-i-orlu

----------


## Avia M

Командование ВВС США решило использовать истребители F-35A Lightning II ранних серий в качестве «агрессоров», самолетов, имитирующих самолеты противника во время учений. Как сообщает Military.com, первая эскадрилья «агрессоров» появится на авиабазе «Неллис». В ее состав войдут 11 новых самолетов, которые во время учений будут имитировать самолеты противника пятого поколения.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/31/en...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Американский портал Business Insider назвал истребитель F-35 худшим из образцов всего разрабатываемого для армии США вооружения.
Как отмечает издание, в ходе разработки этого военного проекта проявилось много технических и производственных изъянов авиасудна. Последнее тестирование показало: у истребителя имеются серьезные проблемы с надежностью. При этом, по данным СМИ, стоимость программы по его эксплуатации выросла почти до $1,2 трлн.

----------


## L39aero

Хоспади, откуда это прекрасное словво-авиасудно?) самолёт, как самолёт, учитывая % новых решений использованных в нем. Мы пока вообще в лёгком классе не родили ничего после миг-29. Ни дешёвого и простого, ни дорогого, но маленького.
А он реально бы пригодился. Этакий миг-21 нового века.

----------


## Казанец

[QUOTE=L39aero;174470откуда это прекрасное словво-авиасудно?[/QUOTE]
Из медицины и практического опыта пассажиров

----------


## OKA

http://www.airforcemag.com/MagazineA...anac-2019.aspx

Статистика по ВВС США :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3661193.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская армия готовится к замене вертолётов UH-60 Black Hawk, но старым боевым машинам тоже найдется применение. Вчера, 7 июня, пресс-служба компании Sikorsky опубликовала видеоролик с испытаниями роботизированной версии «Чёрного ястреба».

Компания Sikorsky ещё в 2014 году заявила о намерении создать беспилотник на базе одного из самых популярных военных вертолётов. В 2015 году были проведены испытания дистанционного управления для Black Hawk, а затем стартовала разработка полноценного автопилота, не требующего вмешательства пилота на всех этапах полёта.
Полёт беспилотной версии вертолёта UH-60A Black Hawk

Беспилотная версия «Чёрного ястреба» работает на базе технологии fly-by-wire, которая является развитием разработки Sikorsky MATRIX и частью проекта ALIAS. В компании Sikorsky указывают, что их разработка может использоваться в любой комбинации – с двумя пилотами, с одним пилотом, или же вовсе без людей в кабине управления. Автономный полёт может программироваться заранее или контролироваться оператором удалённо.

Вертолёт Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk поступил на вооружение американской армии в 1979 году, придя на смену Bell UH-1. Известно, что на вооружении американской армии находится порядка 2500 вертолётов UH-60 в различных модификациях. Кроме того, Black Hawk поставляется на экспорт и производится по лицензии в других странах. Вертолёт вмещает до 14 человек (включая трёх членов экипажа), может нести стрелковое, ракетное и бомбовое вооружение, а также разведывательные модули. "




https://warspot.ru/14868-chyornyy-ya...-bespilotnikom

Пилоты после взлёта могли бы и выпрыгнуть с парашютами, для пущей красоты ))

Ну или джигу в салоне отплясывать  :Biggrin: 


А уж из  "восьмёрок" -то дронов инновационных можно понаклепать ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Подготовка к одновременному вылету 27 конвертопланов Bell V-22 Osprey и 16 вертолетов Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion  на учениях 3-го авиакрыла авиации Корпуса морской пехоты США на базе Морской пехоты США "Мирамар" в Калифорнии. "

 




Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1632242.html

Прикольная демонстрация))

----------


## Avia M

> 11 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Министерство обороны США договорилось с компанией Lockheed Martin о снижении стоимости новейших истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-35A на 8%-15%, передает канал CNBC со ссылкой на замминистра обороны Эллен Лорд.
> По данным Лорд, речь идет о контракте на три года, который пока был согласован лишь устно сотрудниками Минобороны и Lockheed Martin. Согласно этой договоренности, стоимость одного боевого самолета в первый год будет снижена с $89,2 млн до $81,35 млн, а во второй и третий годы она составит менее $80 млн.
> Всего за три года будет поставлено 478 истребителей общей стоимостью $34 млрд.
> Ожидается, что финальное соглашение стороны подпишут в августе этого года.
> F-35 считается одной из самых дорогих систем вооружения в истории, однако его стоимость с каждым годом удается снизить. Стоимость первых машин превышала $120 млн.


Прям как у нас, только в кол-ве разница... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Прям как у нас, только в кол-ве разница...


В пять раз  :Biggrin: 

И контрактов с забугорьем что-то не видать))

----------


## Avia M

> В пять раз


Так они и воюють по всей планете, где пробирки померещатся... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Крупнейший турецкий производитель авиационно-космической техники компания Turkish Aerospace Industry (TAI) впервые представит истребитель пятого поколения собственной разработки на 53-м Парижском авиашоу, которое пройдет в пригороде французской столицы Ле-Бурже в период с 17 по 23 июня. 
В ходе Парижского авиашоу впервые будет продемонстрирован полноразмерный макет истребителя пятого поколения...

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Америке не продадут... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Новейший европейский истребитель пятого поколения Next Generation Fighter (NGF), разрабатываемый в рамках международной программы FCAS (Future Combat Air System), впервые представлен официально на 53-м Парижском авиационно-космическом салоне (Paris Air Show 2019), сообщает ТАСС.
В ходе презентации три министра подписали соглашение, которое регулирует сферу работ каждой из стран в рамках проекта NGF, который заменит истребители Typhoon и Rafale, состоящие на вооружении ВВС Испании, Германии и Франции соответственно в 2040-х годах.
Сегодня Испания присоединилась к франко-германской программе по созданию нового истребителя.

----------


## OKA

" Беспилотный ведомый совершил второй полет


XQ-58A Kratos

Перспективный американский беспилотный летательный аппарат XQ-58A Valkyrie, который военные намерены использовать в качестве беспилотного ведомого для пилотируемых истребителей, совершил второй полет. Согласно сообщению компании-разработчика Kratos Defense & Security Solutions, продолжительность второго полета аппарата составила 71 минуту; испытания признаны успешными.

Разработка беспилотника XQ-58A ведется в рамках программы LCASD (Low Cost Attritable Strike Demonstrator, недорогой расходуемый ударный демонстратор), контролируемой Исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США. Она предполагает создание относительно дешевых аппаратов, которые могли бы взять на себя часть ударных задач пилотируемых самолетов.

После завершения программы ВВС США намерены приобрести несколько единиц беспилотников XQ-58A, которые уже будут проходить испытания в качестве беспилотных ведомых для истребителей. Как пишет Defense News, испытания в рамках этого проекта планируется начать в 2021 году и завершить в течение 2-3 лет.

Второй полет беспилотника Valkyrie состоялся 11 июня 2019 года на полигоне в Юме в Аризоне. Утверждается, что во время полета аппарат выполнил несколько задач, однако каких именно, не уточняется. В испытаниях принимали участие специалисты Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США.

Технические подробности об XQ-58A не раскрываются. Известно только, что аппарат имеет в длину 9,1 метра и размах крыла 8,2 метра. Он способен нести боевую нагрузку массой 272 килограмма во внутренних отсеках вооружения или на внешней подвеске и выполнять полеты на высоте до 13,7 тысячи метров. Беспилотник относится к классу околозвуковых аппаратов с большой дальностью полета.

Предполагается, что после успешного завершения программы разработки беспилотного ведомого аппараты XQ-58A или аналогичные беспилотники, разработанные другими компаниями, станут ведомыми для истребителей пятого поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, боевых самолетов четвертого поколения и бомбардировщиков.

Подробнее о том, зачем американским военным нужны беспилотные ведомые и как именно их планируется использовать, читайте в нашем материале «Всегда рядом».

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/18/valkyrie





> Новейший европейский истребитель пятого поколения Next Generation Fighter (NGF), разрабатываемый в рамках международной программы FCAS (Future Combat Air System), впервые представлен официально на 53-м Парижском авиационно-космическом салоне (Paris Air Show 2019), сообщает ТАСС.
> В ходе презентации три министра подписали соглашение, которое регулирует сферу работ каждой из стран в рамках проекта NGF, который заменит истребители Typhoon и Rafale, состоящие на вооружении ВВС Испании, Германии и Франции соответственно в 2040-х годах.
> Сегодня Испания присоединилась к франко-германской программе по созданию нового истребителя.


Это конкурент F-35 от "ГП" ))

"  Следующее десятилетие может стать богатым на новые стелс-истребители. 17 июня на Парижском авиасалоне компании Dassault Aviation и Airbus SE презентовали макет перспективного самолёта FCAS, а TAI раскрыло внешний облик TF-X.

Future Air Combat System (FCAS) — масштабная программа по разработке передового авиационного комплекса, основу которого составляет истребитель. На 53-м Парижском авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже Франция, Германия и позже присоединившаяся к программе Испания официально представили полноразмерный макет перспективного самолёта. Контракт на первую фазу разработки страны планируют подписать уже до конца года.


Макет истребителя FCAS. defence-blog.com 

Турцию в Ле-Бурже представила компания Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), которая также привезла полноразмерный макет перспективного истребителя. TF-X может стать альтернативой для Турции в случае её исключения из программы Joint Strike Fighter.


Макет истребителя TF-X. defenseworld.net

Учитывая, что программы FCAS и TF-X находятся на начальных этапах, информации о характеристиках и возможностях перспективных самолётов ещё нет. На международном рынке этим перспективным самолётам придётся конкурировать с британским проектом Tempest, южнокорейским KF-X, российским Су-57, а также многочисленными разработками китайских авиастроителей."

https://warspot.ru/14941-v-parizhe-p...nkurentov-f-35




> Крупнейший турецкий производитель авиационно-космической техники компания Turkish Aerospace Industry (TAI) впервые представит истребитель пятого поколения собственной разработки на 53-м Парижском авиашоу, которое пройдет в пригороде французской столицы Ле-Бурже в период с 17 по 23 июня. 
> В ходе Парижского авиашоу впервые будет продемонстрирован полноразмерный макет истребителя пятого поколения...
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Америке не продадут...


Представили...
Насчёт турок- "терзают смутные сомненья" )) Япы не смогли "в стэлс" , хотя и производственные мощности позволяют, и конструкторская школа, какая-никакая имелась... Про трудности у япов где-то в это ветке упоминалось с Н+ .

----------


## OKA

" Следующая модификация истребителя F-35 получит 53 технических новшества.  19 июня, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о некоторых аспектах программы модернизации передовых американских самолётов.

По словам разработчиков, решения, реализованные в модификации Block 4, направлены в первую очередь на противодействие таким странам, как Россия и Китай. Модернизация не затронет внешний облик самолёта, но сделает его «более продуктивным».

Так, самолёт получит новую электронную «начинку»: дисплеи-панели управления пилота, новые датчики, а также более производительную компьютерную систему. При этом 80% обновлений модификации Block 4 представляют собой программный апдейт, тогда как аппаратное обеспечение — только 20%.

В перечне обновок значится расширение совместимого оружия. В частности, обновлённый F-35 сможет использовать умные бомбы Small Diameter Bomb II, ракеты ASRAAM, Meteor, Standoff Missile (SOM-J) и Joint Strike Missile, а также ряд других боеприпасов. 

Кроме того, самолёт не разобьётся об землю при потере пилотом сознания (Ground control collision avoidance system, GCAS).

Среди значимых улучшений числится возможность полноценной работы с ведомыми дронами, улучшенные системы радиоэлектронной борьбы и датчики, а также возможность отслеживания баллистических ракет. 

Не меньшее значение будут иметь дополнительные наружные топливные баки, которые не ухудшат скрытность самолёта.

В Lockheed Martin указывают, что серийное обновление до версии Block 4 стартует уже в этом году и продлится до 2024 года. При этом самолёты получат ещё ряд доработок от секретного подразделения Lockheed Martin, известного как Skunk Works."

https://warspot.ru/14959-f-35-prokachayut

Стелс-баки - это круть))  Композитные , наверно.

----------


## Avia M

> " Следующая модификация истребителя F-35 получит 53 технических новшества.


Вот к чему приведут новшества!

F-35 собираются превратить в истребитель шестого поколения. 

На фоне активного лоббирования европейскими странами двух независимых проектов истребителя шестого поколения, руководители Lockheed Martin начинают рекламировать F-35 JFS как проверенный вариант поколения пятого. По мнению представителей авиа-гиганта, после модернизации «Молнии» в 2020-х годах, граница между поколениями может оказаться предельно размыта.

https://topwar.ru/159323-f-35-prevra...medium=desktop

Догоним! У нас комплекс тоже перспективный... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Sikorsky провела новый этап испытаний перспективного скоростного вертолета-разведчика S-97 Raider, разработка которого ведется в интересах Армии США. Как пишет Breaking Defense, летательный аппарат несколькими маневрами на небольшой высоте, а также скоростными пролетами. Кроме того, специалисты испытывали работу нового программного обеспечения.

Разработка вертолета-разведчика S-97 ведется с 2013 года. Его планируется представить на тендер Армии США FARA, который проводится в рамках более масштабного конкурса FVL. Последний предполагает разработку и производство пяти типов новых летательных аппаратов для армейской авиации: от легких разведывательных и средних ударных до тяжелых транспортных.

По итогам конкурса FARA победитель должен будет создать вертолет, способный выполнять полеты не скорости не менее 205 узлов (380 километров в час), имеющий высокую маневренность и более тихий в полете, чем современные винтокрылые аппараты. Новые машины должны будут заполнить нишу, освободившуюся после списания легких разведывательных вертолетов OH-58D Kiowa Warrior.

Во время испытаний на маневренность S-97 показал боковое скольжение, полеты вперед носом и хвостом, полеты назад с наклоном носовой части вперед, скоростной пролет на скорости 190 узлов. Кроме того, во время испытаний машина выполнила «воронку» — облет вокруг точки на земле с носовой частью, все время направленной на эту точку.




По итогам испытательного полета летчики-испытатели объявили о неудовлетворительной работе нового программного обеспечения, отвечающего за работу системы гашения вибраций. По их словам, из-за нового программного обеспечения они не рискнули разгонять машину быстрее 200 узлов. За исключением этого испытания S-97 были признаны успешными.

Летные испытания S-97 проводятся с 2015 года. В октябре 2016 года Raider совершил первый полет с убранным шасси, а в 2017-году машина должна была приступить к скоростным проверкам, но этого не произошло. Во время испытательного полета в августе 2017 года S-97 совершил жесткую посадку, получив серьезные повреждения корпуса. Летчики, управлявшие вертолетом, ранены не были.

Машина находилась в режиме висения, во время которого резко потеряла высоту и ударилась о взлетно-посадочную полосу. В момент происшествия шасси вертолета было убрано. Причиной жесткой посадки, по заявлению Sikorsky, стало «сложное взаимодействие между землей, посадочным шасси, системой управления и действиями летчиков».

В апреле текущего года Армия США заключила с пятью американскими компаниями контракты на разработку проектов скоростных вертолетов-разведчиков. Соглашения были подписаны с компаниями AVX Aicraft, Bell Helicopter, Boeing, Karem Aircraft и Sikosrky.

Все участники конкурса должны будут защитить проекты новых вертолетов в 2020 году, после чего военные выберут двух финалистов. Эти две компании должны будут в течение трех лет собрать, облетать и представить на сравнительные испытания прототипы вертолетов-разведчиков. Затем уже Армия США выберет победителя, который получит контракт на производство и поставку в войска новых винтокрылых аппаратов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/26/s97raider

----------


## OKA

" Откуда прилетал "Посейдон" в зону Калининграда

    2 и 3 июля в зону Калининграда прилетал самолёт морской разведки P-8A Poseidon .
    .
    Редкий в наших краях гость. Так откуда же он прилетал?

    В настоящее время группа "Посейдонов" базируется на морской авиабазе Сигонелла (о.Сицилия) . Это эскадрилья VP-9 GOLDEN EAGLES ( "Золотые орлы" ) 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/vp9goldeneagles
    .
    Домашня база "Орлов" в Америке -  Naval Air Station Whidbey Island (KNUW) , штат Вашингтон  , около Сиэтла (Западное побережье США).


    Для полётов к границам России с Сигонеллы "Посейдон" прилетал в Шотландию - авиабаза  RAF Lossiemouth 

https://www.raf.mod.uk/aircraft/p-8a/
    1 июля с Сигонеллы в Шотландию . 5 июля - обратно


    Пробный полёт 2 июля в зону Kaliningrad FIR


    Разведывательный полёт Польша-Литва 3 июля 2019г , c/s PD014


    На следующий день после полёта, 4 июля, на авиабазе RAF Lossiemouth были авиашоу и День открытых дверей. Можно было побывать внутри этого "Посейдона"


    На киле буквы PD . Вышел новым  с завода в Джэксонвилле (США) 14 ноября 2017 года : US Navy P-8A (737-8FV) 169332 msn 62698/6385

Фото https://www.planespotters.net/photo/...seidon-737-8fv

    Наш Су-27 как раз говорит про цифры 332 и буквы "ПэДэ" на хвосте 

https://soundcloud.com/sashafly35/116-169332-030719a "

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/603401.html


Ещё про "танцы вокруг Калининграда " :

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/603154.html

----------


## Avia M

"Капризное" стелс-покрытие тормозит всю программу
У F-35 нашли новые проблемы, которые могут задержать дальнейшее развертывание истребителей пятого поколения в США и Европе. Как пишет военный блог War is Boring, возникли трудности с производством специального отражающего радиоволны покрытия для фонаря самолета. На данный момент его не хватает.

Также ранее сообщалось, что на скорости стелс-покрытие F-35 вздувается, а на хвостовом оперении и вовсе разрушается. В ВМС США даже установили для F-35C и F-35B ограничение – не более минуты на сверхзвуке.

Похожие проблемы возникли у F-22 после эксплуатации в Сирии. Оказалось, что истребитель не любит жару, его стелс-покрытие тоже начинает отслаиваться и разрушаться. В итоге ВВС США просто отозвали F-22 с Ближнего Востока, чтобы сохранить и так дефицитные самолеты.

----------


## Avia M

Первый полет перспективного американского стратегического бомбардировщика B-21 Raider, разработкой которого занимается компания Northrop Grumman, состоится в начале декабря 2021 года. 
Новый стратегический бомбардировщик, как ожидается, поступит на вооружение США в середине 2020-х годов. В общей сложности Пентагон намерен закупить не менее 100 новых самолетов. После принятия на вооружение B-21 должен будет постепенно заменить устаревающие бомбардировщики B-52 Stratofortress и B-2 Spirit, используемые уже 58 и 25 лет соответственно.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/25/raider

Мишени для Су-57... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Капризное" стелс-покрытие тормозит всю программу
> У F-35 нашли новые проблемы, которые могут задержать дальнейшее развертывание истребителей пятого поколения в США и Европе. Как пишет военный блог War is Boring, возникли трудности с производством специального отражающего радиоволны покрытия для фонаря самолета. На данный момент его не хватает.
> 
> Также ранее сообщалось, что на скорости стелс-покрытие F-35 вздувается, а на хвостовом оперении и вовсе разрушается. В ВМС США даже установили для F-35C и F-35B ограничение – не более минуты на сверхзвуке.
> 
> Похожие проблемы возникли у F-22 после эксплуатации в Сирии. Оказалось, что истребитель не любит жару, его стелс-покрытие тоже начинает отслаиваться и разрушаться. В итоге ВВС США просто отозвали F-22 с Ближнего Востока, чтобы сохранить и так дефицитные самолеты.



Про "красочку" познавательно :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/464947.html

----------


## OKA

" Командование Сил специальных операций США объявило о намерении современных и перспективные вертолеты кабинами пилотов нового поколения. Согласно сообщению компании Sofwerx, через которую Силы специальных операций финансируют инновационные разработки, знакомиться с предложениями заинтересованных в разработке компаний военные будут до 13 сентября 2019 года. Затем с одной или несколькими компаниями могут быть подписаны соглашения на дальнейшую разработку кабин пилотов или на их производство и поставку.

Предполагается, что вертолетная кабина пилотов нового поколения позволит летчикам лучше управлять машиной, получать больше важной информации. Кроме того, предполагается, что посадка и взлет в сложных условиях и при практически нулевой видимости также станут проще. Согласно описанию запроса, Силы специальных операций США интересуются несколькими разработками в области кабины пилотов: элементов управления, голосового управления, систем отображения информации, ветровых стекол, систем связи и программного обеспечения.

Перспективные кабины пилотов, согласно требованию военных, должны быть выполнены модульными и с открытой архитектурой. Благодаря этому можно будет изменять состав бортового оборудования и проводить его модернизацию. Новые кабины планируется устанавливать в том числе и на перспективные скоростные вертолеты. Другие подробности о перспективной разработке пока не раскрываются.

Сегодня несколько компаний занимаются разработкой новых кабин пилотов для перспективных летательных аппаратов. В частности, новый конвертоплан V-280 Valor, участвующий в тендере Армии США, планируется оснастить системой кругового обзора, благодаря которой летчики смогут видеть, что происходит вокруг машины. Система состоит из нескольких камер, установленных снаружи конвертоплана, изображение с которых передается на нашлемные дисплеи летчиков. При этом изображение синхронизировано с движениями головы летчиков.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/02/cockpits

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США вскоре могут вооружиться «помощниками истребителей».  5 августа, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что компания Kratos Defense разместила заказ на двигатели к дронам XQ-58A Valkyrie и готовится к их серийному производству.

В Kratos Defense указывают, что второй из пяти запланированных тестовых полётов, который проводился в июне, был полностью успешным. При этом «в запасе» у производителя есть ещё два опытных образца. Несмотря на то что испытания ещё не завершены, серийная сборка XQ-58A Valkyrie должна быть налажена до конца года, а закупка комплектующих уже началась.


​Беспилотник XQ-58A Valkyrie. janes.com

По словам Эрика Демарко, исполнительного директора Kratos, у ВВС США есть «заинтересованность» в 20-30 ведомых дронах для проведения испытаний, которая в ближайшее время должна вылиться в твёрдый контракт. Кроме того, ещё десяток XQ-58A Valkyrie намерен купить другой «неназванный заказчик».

Беспилотник Valkyrie XQ-58A разрабатывается в рамках программы Low Cost Attritable Strike (LCAS), одним из направлений которой является Low Cost Attritable Aicraft Technology (LCAAT) — разработка ведомого беспилотника для истребителя. Созданием БПЛА занимается компания Kratos Unmanned Aerial Systems совместно с Научно-исследовательской лабораторией ВВС США (AFRL).

По словам Уильяма Кули, руководителя AFRL, ВВС США возлагают большие надежды на Valkyrie XQ-58A. По мнению военных, ведомый беспилотник позволит существенно расширить возможности истребительной авиации, а также будет выполнять самые опасные миссии и в случае необходимости прикроет ведущего.

Характеристики и возможности Valkyrie XQ-58A держатся в секрете. При этом в описании программы LCAAT указывается, что длина беспилотника составляет чуть более 9 м, размах крыла — 8,2 м, полезная нагрузка — порядка 270 кг, которые могут размещаться во внутреннем отсеке или на внешних подвесах. "

https://warspot.ru/15253-valkiriya-idyot-v-seriyu

----------


## OKA

" «Бородавочник» остаётся на боевом дежурстве. Вчера, 13 августа, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что последний из 173 американских штурмовиков А-10 Thunderbolt II получил новое крыло.

Программа Enhanced Wing Assembly по замене крыла самолёта А-10 Thunderbolt II была запущена ещё в 2011 году и несколько раз оказывалась под угрозой срыва. В 2015 году в целях экономии бюджетных средств планировалось списать бо́льшую часть А-10 Thunderbolt II, и ВВС США пришлось отстаивать своих «стариков».


​А-10 Thunderbolt II на «капремонте». defence-blog.com

Вчера стало известно, что последний из 173 самолётов А-10 Thunderbolt II, продолжающих нести службу, получил новое крыло и совершил тестовые полёты. Таким образом, программа Enhanced Wing Assembly официально завершена и продлевает срок службы «Бородавочников» на 10 000 лётных часов, что позволит им находиться на боевом дежурстве ещё более десятилетия.

А-10 Thunderbolt II поступил на вооружение в 1977 году. Поначалу американские пилоты скептически относились к А-10 Thunderbolt II, из-за специфического вида прозвав их «бородавочниками». Однако мощное вооружение этих штурмовиков сделало их крайне востребованными для поддержки сухопутных операций. Ранее Warspot рассказывал о возможностях GAU-8 Avenger – одной из самых мощных авиационных пушек в мире, которой оснащён этот штурмовик."

https://warspot.ru/15306-borodavochn...chyo-poletayut

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/476399.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Hughs Network Systems объявила о разработке системы, которая позволит военным вертолетам выступать в роли летающих сотовых вышек. Как пишет C4ISRNET, новая система, поддерживающая сотовые сети стандарта 4G, выполнена универсальной и может быть также установлена на беспилотные летательные аппараты.

В современном бою надежный и быстрый обмен информацией приобретает все большее значение. Солдаты и боевая техника постоянно передают различные данные, включая местоположение и записи с камер. Предполагается, что новые системы сотовой связи для вертолетов и беспилотников позволят увеличить покрытие военной сети и значительно улучшить ее качество.

Новая система была разработана на основе системы HeloSat, обеспечивающей связь через спутники. Одна станция LTE для вертолетов поддерживает до 100 одновременных подключений. Система выполнена по модульной схеме с открытой архитектурой. Другие подробности о ней пока не раскрываются.

В июле текущего года Армия и ВМС США приступили к испытаниям перспективного разведывательного беспилотника V-Bat компании MartinUAV. Аппарат, выполненный по схеме «тейлситтер», планируется использовать практически с любого класса кораблей и неподготовленных взлетных площадок.

Новый беспилотника может находиться в воздухе до 8 часов и нести полезную нагрузку массой до 3,6 килограмма: мультиспектральные сенсоры, системы радиоэлектронной разведки и борьбы, радар или системы ретрансляции сигналов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/03/celltowers

----------


## Avia M

самый большой авиапарк боевой авиации. На первом месте, конечно же, расположились США с 2826 боевыми самолетами. Вторую ступеньку пьедестала занял Китай с 1624 самолетами, а на третьем месте расположилась *Россия с 1591 боевым самолетом*. Далее в порядке убывания: Индия, Северная и Южная Корея, Пакистан, Египет, Саудовская Аравия и Япония.

https://topwar.ru/162188-v-ssha-pods...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Скрупулезно.  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Американские сверхзвуковые бомбардировщики B-1B Lancer получат гиперзвуковые ракет и смогут нести вдвое больше ракетно-бомбового вооружения, чем сегодня.   Об этом пишет N+1.
> Согласно сообщению ВВС США, это станет возможным благодаря пакету модернизации самолета, разработка которого ведется в настоящее время. Демонстрацию макетов модернизации американские военные провели в конце августа 2019 года на авиабазе «Эдвардс» в Калифорнии.
> В рамках разрабатываемого пакета модернизации B-1B получит подвес карусельного типа для вооружения от бомбардировщика B-52 Stratofortress. Этот подвес с цифровым управлением будет размещен во внутреннем отсеке вооружения сверхзвукового бомбардировщика. На этом подвесе самолет сможет нести гиперзвуковую ракету, разработка которой ведется в настоящее время. В целом благодаря модернизации B-1B сможет нести до 40 единиц различного вооружения вместо 24 в настоящее время.


Ту-160М2 догонит? (по оснащению)

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США ввели полный запрет на перевозку грузов и людей транспортами-заправщиками KC-46A Pegasus. Как сообщает Defense News, запрет связан с высоким риском отсоединения креплений груза, из-за чего тот может начать свободно перемещаться по грузовому отсеку. Военные намерены снять ограничение только после того, как концерн Boeing разработает хотя бы временное решение проблемы.

Неполадки с системой крепления грузовых паллет проявились во время одного из этапов испытаний в ходе длительного перелета. Экипаж обнаружил, что некоторые из креплений груза самопроизвольно открылись. Если хотя бы у одной из паллет с грузом открылись все удерживающие устройства, она смогла бы свободно перемещаться по грузовому отсеку.

Незакрепленный в полете груз представляет серьезную угрозу для здоровья и жизни людей, находящихся в грузовом отсеке, поскольку он может свободно перемещаться. Кроме того, перемещение груза влияет на балансировку самолета, существенно усложняя управление им.

В концерне Boeing, создавшем KC-46A, заявили, что специалисты занимаются выяснением причин, почему некоторые удерживающие устройства оказались открыты.

Разработка транспорта-заправщика KC-46A ведется с 2012 года на базе грузовой версии лайнера Boeing 767. Самолет может развивать скорость до 920 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 12,2 тысячи километров. KC-46A будет перевозить до 92 тонн топлива или грузы массой 29,5 тонны.

Поставка первого серийного самолета американским военным состоялась в середине января 2019 года. В общей сложности ВВС США намерены принять на вооружение 179 танкеров KC-46A. Новые самолеты заменят устаревшие KC-135 Stratotanker. К настоящему времени концерн Boeing получил контракт на поставку 52 новых самолетов.

Следует отметить, что американские военные принимают транспорты-заправщики KC-46A с несколькими ограничениями. В частности, самолет пока не может использовать заправочную штангу для передачи топлива другим самолетам. Во время испытаний выяснилось, что видеосистема, позволяющая оператору заправки точно позиционировать заправочную штангу, не дает четкого изображения.

Кроме того, метки точного положения заправочной штанги, отображаемые видеосистемой, вероятно, несколько смещены. После испытаний военные обнаружили на нескольких самолетах, дозаправлявшихся с помощью штанги, были обнаружены сильные царапины, оставленные заправочным устройством.

Наконец, концерну Boeing необходимо перепроектировать систему отпирания клапана подачи топлива через заправочную штангу. При испытаниях оказалось, что штурмовым самолетам A-10 Thunderbolt II не хватает тяги двигателей, чтобы самолет мог надавить на штангу с достаточным для открытия клапана усилием.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/12/kc46a

С этим "Косяком" - "не понос, так золотуха"  :Biggrin: 



" Истребители ВВС США F-35 и F-15 провели ковровую бомбардировку острова Канус, который расположен вдоль реки Тигр в провинции Салах ад Дин к  северу от Багдада.
По данным разведки армии США, на уничтоженной взрывами территории укрывались представители террористических группировок и складировались боеприпасы. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1707140.html

Иранцам, поди, гнусно намекают))

----------


## OKA

" Армия США обнародовала запрос на информацию о новой ракете для беспилотных летательных аппаратов, современных и перспективных вертолетов. Как пишет Flightglobal, проект, в рамках которого будет производиться разработка и закупка новых ракет получил обозначение LRPM (Long Range Precision Munition, дальнобойный высокоточный боеприпас).

Согласно требованиям американских военных новая ракета должна быть способна поражать наземные цели на дальности по меньшей мере 30 километров. Боеприпас предназначен для поражения живой силы противника, постов управления и легкобронированной техники. Ракета также должна быть способна преодолевать и поражать комплексные системы противовоздушной обороны.

Масса ракеты проекта LRPM должна быть не более 91 килограмма включая и пусковой контейнер, если таковой будет необходим для подвески и запуска боеприпаса. Перспективная ракета, согласно требованиям, должна уметь преодолевать расстояние в 30 километров самое большее за 100 секунд, то есть быть по меньшей мере околозвуковой.

Военных интересуют проекты ракет, готовые к испытаниям и производству. Новые боеприпасы планируется включить в номенклатуру вооружений ударных вертолетов AH-64 Apache и беспилотников MQ-1C Gray Eagle. Кроме того, новые ракеты будут использоваться перспективными винтокрылыми летательными аппаратами проектов FARA и FLRAA.

Сегодня основным корректируемым ракетным вооружением вертолетов Apache и беспилотников Gray Eagle являются ракеты AGM-114 Hellfire. Этот боеприпас способен поражать наземные цели на дальности до 11 километров. Максимальная скорость полета этого боеприпаса составляет 1,3 числа Маха.

В июне прошлого года Армия США одобрила начало мелкосерийного производства новых единых ракет JAGM класса «воздух-поверхность», которыми военные намерены заменить устаревшие Hellfire. Новые боеприпасы будут поставляться в войска небольшими партиями до конца 2020 года, когда военные планируют принять решение о развертывании полномасштабного производства JAGM.

Длина JAGM (Joint Air-to-Ground Missile, единая ракета класса «воздух-поверхность») составляет 1,8 метра, а диаметр — 18 сантиметров. Боеприпас способен поражать цели на дальности до восьми километров. Масса боеприпаса составляет 49 килограммов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/14/uavs

----------


## Avia M

Американская военно-промышленная корпорация Northrop Grumman приступила к сборке первого лётного образца перспективного стратегического бомбардировщика B-21 Raider.
Выпуск самолёта стартовал на 42-м заводе ВВС США в городе Палмдейл штата Калифорния. Там же ранее собирали бомбардировщики B-2 Spirit. Корпорация Northrop Grumman выиграла тендер на разработку и производство бомбардировщиков B-21 в 2015 году, а эскизное проектирование самолёта было завершено уже в нынешнем году. Новый бомбардировщик спроектирован по схеме «летающее крыло».

https://www.popmech.ru/weapon/news-5...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Американское подразделение британской компании Rolls-Royce провело первые испытания версии турбовентиляторного двигателя F130 для стратегического бомбардировщика B-52 Stratofortress. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, силовая установка будет предложена ВВС США для ремоторизации бомбардировщиков, которая позволит продлить срок службы этих самолетов.
модернизация самолетов и их ремоторизация позволят продлить срок службы B-52 по меньшей мере до 2050-2060-х годов.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/19/f130

Сто лет на службе... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Корпус морской пехоты США сможет получить собственные ударные дроны. 19 сентября, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что компания Bell Helicopter, входящая в состав американской корпорации Textron, впервые показала полноразмерный макет перспективного беспилотника V-247 Vigilant.

Американские морпехи имеют на вооружении лёгкие разведывательные беспилотники Textron Systems RQ-7 Shadow и Boeing InSitu RQ-21A Blackjack. Кроме того, командование Корпуса морской пехоты арендует у ВВС США беспилотники MQ-9 Reaper и MQ-1 Predator. Чтобы снизить зависимость от ВВС, морпехи планируют вооружиться собственными ударными дронами, способными взлетать и садиться на корабли, развивать высокую скорость и проводить в воздухе долгое время.


​Макет беспилотника V-247 Vigilant defence-blog.com 

О разработке ударного беспилотника для нужд Корпуса морской пехоты США стало известно в 2016 году. Тогда компания Bell Helicopter официально представила концепт беспилотного боевого конвертоплана, получившего название V-247 Vigilant.

Беспилотник разрабатывается в рамках тендера Marine Air Ground Task Force — Unmanned Expeditionary Capabilities. Согласно условиям конкурса, аппарат должен иметь возможность действовать совместно с конвертопланами Bell Boeing MV-22 Osprey (модификация V-22 Osprey для морской пехоты) и истребителями-бомбардировщиками Lockheed Martin F-35B. При этом дроны должны оснащаться разведывательными модулями, комплексами радиоэлектронной борьбы и нести различные типы вооружений.

Планируется, что V-247 Vigilant будет иметь три отсека внутри фюзеляжа и две точки подвески на крыльях. Дрон может оснащаться малогабаритными торпедами Mark 50, ракетами AGM-114 Hellfire или JAGM (перспективные противотанковые ракеты, разрабатываемые на смену AGM-114). Беспилотник сможет развивать скорость свыше 500 км/ч, подниматься на высоту до 7500 м, проводить в воздухе более 11 часов и нести почти тонну полезной нагрузки. "

https://warspot.ru/15551-v-247-vigil...-dlya-morpehov

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный американский палубный беспилотный летательный аппарат — заправщик MQ-25 Stingray в конце 2021 года совершит первые взлет с помощью катапульты и посадку с помощью аэрофинишера. Как сообщает USNI News, эти испытания будут проводиться на наземном комплексе. В 2022-2023 году разработчики планируют начать испытания беспилотника на авианосце.

На авианосце катапульта используется для быстрого разгона летательных аппаратов до взлетной скорости. Благодаря этому самолеты способны взлетать с относительно короткой палубы корабля. Для такого взлета самолет должен быть оборудован более прочной передней стойкой шасси — именно ей летательные аппараты цепляются к тянущей тележке катапульты для разгона.

В свою очередь аэрофинишер представляет собой систему тросов, натянутых над палубой авианосца. Эти тросы концами прикреплены к гидравлическим тормозящим устройствам. При посадке летательный аппарат выпускает специальный крюк — гак — и цепляется им за один из тросов. Аэрофинишер позволяет самолету очень быстро сбросить скорость и остановиться на палубе авианосца.

И взлет с помощью катапульты, и посадка с помощью аэрофинишера требуют упрочнения конструкции летательного аппарата, чтобы она могла выдерживать повторяющиеся нагрузки на протяжении всего срока эксплуатации. Испытания взлетом и посадкой на наземном комплексе с катапультой и аэрофинишером позволяют проверить прочность конструкции летательного аппарата.

В случае с MQ-25 такие испытания также позволят проверить работу бортового вычислительного оборудования, которое управляет беспилотным летательным аппаратом. Кроме того, во время этих же испытаний будет проверяться взаимодействие бортовых систем беспилотника и наземных курсоглисадных систем.

Беспилотник MQ-25 разрабатывается американским авиастроительным концерном Boeing для ВМС США. Аппараты такого типа будут выполнять полеты с авианосцев и производить дозаправку палубных истребителей, значительно увеличивая их дальность действия. При этом MQ-25 позволит освободить другие истребители от выполнения роли самолетов-заправщиков.

MQ-25 выполнен по классической самолетной схеме с трапециевидным в сечении фюзеляжем и крылом нормальной стреловидности. Кили аппарата имеют большие углы наклона, благодаря чему в полете они выполняют и роль горизонтальных стабилизаторов. Сопло двигателя выполнено плоским для уменьшения заметности беспилотника в радиолокационном и инфракрасном спектрах.

19 сентября 2019 года палубный беспилотник совершил первый полет, продолжительность которого составила около двух часов. Специалисты проверили работу систем обмена данными с беспилотником, его устойчивость и управляемость. Первый полет совершил экспериментальный образец аппарата.

В настоящее время Boeing занимается сборкой первых четырех опытных летных образцов MQ-25. После успешного завершения их испытаний концерн может получить контракт на производство еще 68 аппаратов. Общая стоимость проекта MQ-25 оценивается в 13 миллиардов долларов. ВМС США планируют принять на вооружение первые MQ-25 в 2024 году.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/23/stingray

----------


## OKA

" 25 сентября, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что ВМС США существенно нарастили уровень боеготовности своей палубной авиации.

В американском военном командовании заявляют, что за два года сумели довести уровень боеготовности истребителей F/A-18 E/F Super Hornet и EA-18G Growler до 80%. В 2017 году этот показатель составлял порядка 30%.

«Это был год результатов для морской авиации. Я невероятно горжусь нашими моряками, гражданскими товарищами по команде и отраслевыми партнёрами. Они разработали и внедрили NSS (новая система логистики — прим. ред), а затем продемонстрировали показатели готовности, которых не наблюдалось более десяти лет. Их результаты невероятны, а их страсть к совершенствованию вдохновляет», — заявил вице-адмирал Девольф Миллер.

В прошлом году Минобороны США отчиталось о том, что почти половина из 546 палубных боевых самолётов готова к выполнению задач, а в начале этого года от 63% до 73% самолётов были готовы в любой момент отправиться в бой. "

https://warspot.ru/15595-shershni-vernulis-v-stroy

Ирану тоже надо логистику своих ПВО\ПРО улучшить , и довести коэффициент сбития целей хотя бы до 80%  :Biggrin: 

Поспокойней будет на Б.В. ))

----------


## OKA

" Американский вертолет для боевых спасательных операций пошел в серию


HH-60W Sikorsky

Американская компания Lockheed Martin получила разрешение ВВС США на серийное производство новых вертолетов HH-60W, разработанных для проведения боевых спасательных операций. Как сообщает Defense News, решение о серийном производстве было принято после того, как четыре образца HH-60W прошли летные испытания, проведя в воздухе в общей сложности 150 часов.

Новые вертолеты в составе ВВС США должны будут заменить устаревшие HH-60G Pave Hawk, разработанные в начале 1980-х годов. Эти машины применяются для проведения спасательных операций на территории, контролируемой противником, а также в гражданских поисково-спасательных работах и в борьбе с наркотрафиком.

Серийное производство новых вертолетов HH-60W ведется на предприятии компании Sikorsky (с 2015 года — подразделение Lockheed Martin) в Стрэтфорде штата Коннектикут. В общей сложности ВВС США намерены приобрести 113 новых вертолетов для боевых спасательных операций. 10 машин будут переданы военным до конца года.

Разработка HH-60W велась с 2012 года. Модернизированная машина получила топливные баки увеличенной емкости и обновленное бортовое оборудование, включая защищенные системы связи. Ожидается также, что HH-60W получит расширенную номенклатуру вооружений. Вертолет выполнен на базе многоцелевого UH-60M с электро-дистанционной системой управления.

Первый полет нового спасательного вертолета состоялся 20 мая 2019 года в Уэс-Палм-Бич во Флориде.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/27/rescue

----------


## OKA

"..рассматривается вопрос о возможной утилизации 35 млн снарядов для 30-мм пушки штурмовика А-10 с сердечником из обедненного урана. 

Использование этих снарядов, которые производились с конца 70-х годов уже становится опасно для самих штурмовиков (затяжной выстрел на "гатлинге" - беда). Кроме того планируется ликвидировать 277 000 снарядов для танковых пушек - 105-мм и 120-мм. В основном - "старье".

Против применения урановых снарядов давно были серьезные выступления экологистов/жертв применения (в основном самих американских военных)/живущих на зараженной территории, но Пентагон божился, что все это (см. выше) безопаснее аспирина. Однако ожидаемый отказ аж от 35 млн снарядов для штурмовиков, показывает, что аргументы за их сохранение даже внутри Пентагона весьма сомнительны .."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/484387.html



" Американские «гремлины» получили обозначение


X-61A Dynetics

Перспективный беспилотный летательный аппарат, разрабатываемый американской компанией Dynetics в рамках программы Gremlins, получил официальное обозначение X-61A. Согласно сообщению компании, такое обозначение аппарату присвоили ВВС США. Это означает, что военные полностью одобрили разработку и признали ее важной для развития боевой авиации.

В США программы любых летательных аппаратов, считающихся важными для развития авиации и космонавтики, получают обозначение X. С 1947 года под таким обозначением были построены и испытаны 67 пилотируемых и беспилотных аппаратов, а также гиперзвуковых ракет и возвращаемых головных частей ракет-носителей и баллистических ракет.

В Dynetics объявили, что в настоящее время специалисты компании занимаются подготовкой к масштабным летным испытаниям нескольких беспилотников X-61A. В частности, планируется испытать полностью управляемую систему отлова «гремлинов» в воздухе. Кроме того, во время испытаний будет проверена возможность принять в воздухе четыре беспилотника в течение 30 минут.

Проверки будут проводиться с помощью транспортного самолета C-130 Hercules, на который будут установлены систему запуска и отлова «гремлинов».

Проект Gremlins предполагает создание небольших беспилотников, способных объединяться в группы и совместно выполнять различные задания. «Гремлинов» планируется запускать с бомбардировщиков B-52 Stratofortress и B-1B Lancer, а также с транспортных самолетов C-130 Hercules/Super Hercules с высоты 12,2 тысячи метров. Аппараты смогут развивать скорость до 0,8 числа Маха.

Согласно проекту, продолжительность полета беспилотников составит от 1 до 3 часов, а дальность действия — от 555 до 926 километров. После выполнения задания «гремлины» будут возвращаться обратно на самолет-носитель.

Предполагается, что «гремлины» смогут действовать практически полностью независимо, самостоятельно распределяя задачи и роли внутри группы. Обмен данными между аппаратами в группе будет производиться по радиоканалу и с помощью оптических систем. Последние в зоне прямой видимости должны повысить надежность обмена данными в случае работы систем радиоэлектронного подавления противника.

Ранее портал Flightglobal писал, что демонстрационные испытания «гремлинов» планировалось провести летом 2019 года на базе ВМС США в Чайна-Лейке. Однако эти испытания сорвались из-за землетрясения, произошедшего в этом районе 5 июля.

В результате землетрясения серьезные повреждения получила наземная станция экстренного прерывания полета беспилотников. Такая станция необходима на случай, если аппараты выйдут из-под контроля или улетят за пределы испытательной зоны.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/01/x61a

----------


## OKA

" Bell представила проект скоростного вертолета-разведчика


Bell 360 Invictus Bell Helicopter

Американская компания Bell Helicopter представила проект перспективного скоростного вертолета-разведчика Bell 360 Invictus, который она намерена предложить Армии США в рамках тендера FARA. Как сообщает Defense News, компания планирует представить полноразмерный макет вертолета 14 октября 2019 года на выставке Ассоциации Армии США.

Конкурс FARA проводится Армией США в рамках более масштабного тендера FVL, предполагающего разработку и производство пяти типов новых летательных аппаратов для армейской авиации: от легких разведывательных и средних ударных до тяжелых транспортных. По итогам конкурса победитель должен будет создать вертолет, способный выполнять полеты не скорости не менее 205 узлов (380 километров в час).

В апреле текущего года Армия США заключила с пять компаниями контракты на разработку проектов скоростных вертолетов-разведчиков, которые в перспективе должны будут заменить списанные OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. Соглашения были подписаны с компаниями AVX Aicraft, Bell Helicopter, Boeing, Karem Aircraft и Sikorsky. Все участники конкурса должны будут защитить проекты новых вертолетов в 2020 году.

В Bell Helicopter объявили, что их вертолет-разведчик будет разработан на базе гражданского многоцелевого вертолета Bell 525 Relentless. От базового варианта новая машина унаследует «стеклянную» кабину пилотов и полностью цифровое управление. Корпус вертолета будет выполнен с применением технологий малозаметности.

Bell 360 сможет выполнять полеты на скорости 180 узлов (333,4 километра в час). Машина получит крыло, которое на крейсерской скорости будет создавать до 50 процентов подъемной силы. Вертолет также получит хвостовой стабилизатор с подвижными аэродинамическими поверхностями. Первый полет вертолета запланирован на 2022 год. "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/02/bell360



" ВМС США объявили о намерении провести в январе 2019 года масштабные сравнительные испытания грузовых беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые можно было бы использовать для снабжения подразделений Морской пехоты. Как сообщает Flightglobal, испытания аппаратов будут проводиться на полигоне в Юме штата Аризона.

Отправляясь на выполнение задания бойцы не всегда могут взять с собой большой запас провизии и боеприпасов, а последующая доставка им грузов может быть затруднена. Предполагается, что грузовые дроны позволят решить эту проблему. Кроме того, с помощью беспилотников можно будет организовать надежное снабжение аванпостов всем необходимым.

Согласно требованиям ВМС США, грузовые дроны, испытания которых будут проводиться в будущем году, должны иметь дальность полета не менее 10 километров. Аппараты должны уметь долететь до заданной точки, оставить груз, а затем вернуться обратно. Беспилотники должны выполнять полностью автономные полеты.

Один дрон должен перевозить не менее 27,2 килограмма грузов. В качестве наиболее типичной нагрузки для беспилотников военные рассматривают одну канистру объемом 18,9 литра с водой или горючим, а также несколько упаковок с боеприпасами и рационами MRE.

По итогам испытаний участник, занявший первое место, получит приз в размере 100 тысяч долларов. За второе место военные перечислят участнику 75 тысяч долларов, а за третье — 50 тысяч. При этом военные отмечают, что победа в сравнительных испытаниях не означает, что победитель получит контракт на производство и поставку беспилотников.

В сентябре текущего года американская компания Yates Corporation объявила о разработке одноразового беспилотника GD-2000 большой грузоподъемности. Аппарат, разрабатываемый для Морской пехоты США, сможет перевозить до 740 килограммов различных грузов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/03/drones

----------


## OKA

" Командование ВВС США 2 октября 2019 года создало управление по разработке истребителя нового поколения. Как пишет Defense News, новое подразделение будет отвечать за проведение тендеров, контролировать проекты разработки новых летательных аппаратов, а также их отдельных узлов и систем.

Разработка нового самолета будет вестись в рамках программы DCS (Digital Century Series, семейство цифрового века). В программе планируется использовать новые подходы к разработке, включая гибкую методологию разработки, открытость архитектуры и цифровое проектирование.

Амбициозной целью нового управления военные назвали возможность поставлять в войска новые боевые самолеты каждые пять лет. Для сравнения, к настоящему времени время разработки нового боевого самолета составляет в среднем 15 лет, включая проведение испытаний, сертификацию и опытную эксплуатацию.

Деление реактивных истребителей на поколения носит условный характер, поскольку единых критериев разделения боевой авиации не существует. Например, если для российских истребителей пятого поколения сверхманевренность является обязательным свойством, то американские военные делают ставку на дальность действия ракетного вооружения.

Сегодня несколько стран мира занимаются разработкой и принятием на вооружение истребителей, которые можно условно отнести к пятому поколению. Речь идет об американских F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, российском Су-57, китайских J-20 и J-31, индийском AMCA и японском F-3.

Параллельно в некоторых странах ведутся подготовительные работы к разработке истребителей шестого поколения. До сих пор базовыми исследованиями по проекту истребителя шестого поколения в США занималось Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок. В частности, оно занималось определением технологий, которые могут быть использованы в самолете.

Какие именно требования к перспективному американскому боевому самолету планируется предъявить, пока неизвестно. Ранее некоторые военные заявляли, что истребители шестого поколения, возможно, будут опционально пилотируемыми и смогут развивать гиперзвуковую скорость (более 5 чисел Маха). Боевые самолеты также должны быть малозаметными и сверхманевренными.

Истребители планируется применять в так называемых зонах с ограничением и воспрещением доступа и маневра. В это понятие военные вкладывают не только противодействие систем противовоздушной обороны и авиации противника, постоянное спутниковое наблюдение, но и условия, при которых поставка запчастей и провизии значительно затруднена или вовсе невозможна.

В конце сентября текущего года генеральный директор Государственного научно-исследовательского института авиационных систем Сергей Хохлов рассказал, что перспективный российский истребитель шестого поколения «в базовом варианте будет беспилотным».

По словам Хохлова, возможность пилотирования человеком будет опциональной. «Все остальные характеристики являются дальнейшим развитием уже существующих: еще быстрее, еще маневреннее, еще незаметнее и так далее», — рассказал Хохлов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/05/dcs


" Американские боевые самолеты получат новые катапультные кресла


ablogtowatch.com

Американская компания Collins Aerospace выиграла тендер ВВС США на производство и поставку 3018 катапультных кресел для пяти типов боевых самолетов: истребителей F-15 Eagle/Strike Eagle, F-16 Fighting Falcon и F-22 Raptor, штурмовых самолетов A-10 Thunderbolt II и бомбардировщиков B-1B Lancer. Как пишет Flightglobal, контракт с компанией военные намерены подписать в ближайшее время.

Тендер на разработку и производство новых катапультных кресел проводился ВВС США с 2017 года. Помимо Collins Aerospace («дочка» UTC Aerospace Systems) в нем принимала участие британская компания Martin Baker. Американская компания предлагала военным катапультные кресла ACES 5, а британская — Mk.16.

Новыми катапультными креслами планируется заменить устаревшие ACES II, разработанные в начале 1970-х годов. Такие кресла имеют вероятность благополучного катапультирования 91,4 процента. Примерно в одном проценте случаев катапультирования с помощью ACES II летчики получали тяжелую компрессионную травму спины.

ACES II рассчитаны на катапультирование летчиков с массой тела от 46,7 до 111,1 килограмма. Кресла оснащены ракетными двигателями, тяга которых автоматически регулируется в зависимости от массы тела летчика — чем она меньше, тем слабее тяга.

ACES II допускают катапультирование на нулевой высоте и при нулевой скорости. Максимальная скорость полета, при которой возможно катапультирование с помощью ACES II, составляет 1,1 тысячи километров в час. Кресла допускают покидание перевернутого самолета. В этом случае минимальная высота катапультирования из кабины составляет 43 метра, а скорость — 277,8 километра в час.

ВВС США решили выбрать ACES 5 для замены устаревших катапультных кресел, поскольку посчитали их уровень готовности выше, чем у Mk.16. Кроме того, вариант ACES 5 уже поставляется для бомбардировщиков B-2 Spirit. Такие кресла также будут устанавливаться на перспективные учебные самолеты T-7A Red Hawk, когда завершится их разработка.

ACES 5 разработано на основе катапультного кресла ACES II, но имеет несколько существенных изменений. В частности, новое кресло оснащено подголовником с упором для шеи, фиксирующим голову во время катапультирования.

Кроме того, в ACES 5 реализована система выброса фиксирующей сети из подлокотников и сидения, которые в момент катапультирования фиксируют руки и ноги летчика, освобождая их после раскрытия парашюта. Сам парашют катапультного кресла имеет меньшие показатели скорости снижения и раскачивания, по сравнению с ACES II, а также допускает управляемое снижение.

Согласно требованиям военных, новые кресла должны обеспечивать катапультирование с грузом от 62,6 до 153 килограммов. В величину массы груза входят массы тела летчика, его экипировки и аварийного спасательного набора. Максимальная скорость катапультирования для новых кресел составляет 1,1 тысячи километров в час, а высота — от 0 до 18,3 тысячи метров

Парашют катапультного кресла способен обеспечить скорость вертикального снижения не более 7 метров в секунду. Парашют также позволяет управляемое снижение с минимальной скоростью поворота в 20 градусов в секунду.

Василий Сычёв  "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/04/aces5

----------


## OKA

" Парк конвертопланов Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey налетал полмиллиона часов. 8 октября, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что первый в мире серийный конвертоплан преодолел важный исторический рубеж.

«V-22 — одна из самых востребованных платформ в министерстве обороны. Это достижение — большое свидетельство того, что морские и воздушные коммандос эксплуатируют эту платформу во всех средах», — заявил Крис Гелер, вице-президент программы Bell V-22.

В Boeing указывают, что вооружённые силы США и Японии суммарно эксплуатируют 375 конвертопланов. Общий налёт этих машин составил свыше 500 000 часов. По словам Рика Лемастера, руководителя вертолётного подразделения компании Boeing, текущие и выполненные контракты включают в себя 479 конвертопланов Osprey различных модификаций. Так, 360 MV-22B заказал Корпус морской пехоты США, 54 CV-22B — ВВС США, 48 CMV-22B — ВМС США, и 17 MV-22B — японская армия.

Bell V-22 Osprey — американский конвертоплан, сочетающий преимущества самолёта и вертолёта (в частности, возможности вертикального взлёта и посадки, а также высокой скорости полёта). Аппарат был разработан компанией Bell Helicopter в 80-е годы и поступил на вооружение американской армии в 2005 году. На сегодняшний день его десантная модификация MV-22A является одним из самых востребованных летательных аппаратов Корпуса морской пехоты и используется для переброски десанта и перевозки грузов. "

https://warspot.ru/15682-konvertopla...500-000-chasov

" Чёртовы каракатицы" ))

----------


## OKA

" Sikorsky представила проект скоростного вертолета-разведчика


Raider-X Sikorsky

Американская компания Sikorsky представила проект перспективного скоростного вертолета-разведчика Raider-X. Как пишет Breaking Defense, новую машину, которая создается с применением технологий прототипа S-97 Raider, компания предложила Армии США на конкурс FARA.

Конкурс FARA проводится Армией США в рамках более масштабного тендера FVL, предполагающего разработку и производство пяти типов новых летательных аппаратов для армейской авиации: от легких разведывательных и средних ударных до тяжелых транспортных. По итогам конкурса победитель должен будет создать вертолет, способный выполнять полеты не скорости не менее 205 узлов (380 километров в час).

В апреле текущего года Армия США заключила с пятью компаниями контракты на разработку проектов скоростных вертолетов-разведчиков, которые в перспективе должны будут заменить списанные OH-58D Kiowa Warrior. Соглашения были подписаны с компаниями AVX Aicraft, Bell Helicopter, Boeing, Karem Aircraft и Sikorsky. Все участники конкурса должны будут защитить проекты новых вертолетов в 2020 году.

Перспективный скоростной вертолет Raider-X сможет развивать скорость более 205 узлов (около 380 километров в час). Аппарат предполагается создать по соосной схеме с толкающим воздушным винтом. Корпус вертолета будет выполнен «граненым» для уменьшения его эффективной площади рассеяния. В машине также будут применяться другие технологии малозаметности.

Кабина вертолета будет выполнена с посадкой летчиков бок о бок. За кабиной пилотов будет размещено универсальное отделение, в котором можно будет перевозить десант или вооружение. Перспективная машина будет на 27 процентов больше, чем прототип скоростного вертолета-разведчика S-97. Другие подробности о Raider-X не уточняются.

В начале октября текущего года американская компания Bell Helicopter представила свой проект скоростного вертолета-разведчика Bell 360 Invictus. Эта машина будет конкурировать на конкурсе FARA с разработкой компании Sikorsky.

Вертолет-разведчик Bell 360 будет разработан на базе гражданского многоцелевого вертолета Bell 525 Relentless. От базового варианта новая машина унаследует «стеклянную» кабину пилотов и полностью цифровое управление. Корпус вертолета будет выполнен с применением технологий малозаметности.

Bell 360 сможет выполнять полеты на скорости 180 узлов (333,4 километра в час). Машина получит крыло, которое на крейсерской скорости будет создавать до 50 процентов подъемной силы. Вертолет также получит хвостовой стабилизатор с подвижными аэродинамическими поверхностями. Первый полет вертолета запланирован на 2022 год.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/14/raiderX

----------


## OKA

> " Sikorsky представила проект скоростного вертолета-разведчика
> 
> 
> Raider-X Sikorsky








Познавательный ресурс :

https://www.turbosquid.com/3d-models...-model-1407066

----------


## OKA

" Опубликованы фотографии экипажей двух стратегических бомбардировщиков В-52Н, которые совершили тот самый беспрецедентный полет 21 октября над Черным морем, приближаясь к побережью Крыма и Сочи на 30−50 километров.

   
    «Это фотографии американских провокаторов, сделанные Christofer Ruano во время циничного полета 21 октября над Черным морем двух B-52H Stratofortress», — отметила «Оперативная линия», предоставившая снимки.

По заявлению командования ВВС США, в задачу этих летчиков входило «ознакомить экипаж с европейским воздушным пространством и успокоить союзников в регионе».

Отдельно подчеркивается, что «миссия не является частью Европейской инициативы по сдерживанию России, включающей в себя наблюдение и охрану воздушного пространства, размещение истребителей в Европе и летные учения».

EADaily напоминает, в этот день два В-52Н ВВС США, вылетев с британской авиабазы «Фэрфорд», прошли через воздушное пространство Германии, Польши, а затем впервые вошли в суверенное воздушное пространство Западной Украины (города Тернополь, Хмельницкий, Черновцы). После этого бомбардировщики повернули к Чёрному морю через воздушное пространство Румынии.

Побережье Крыма американские самолеты миновали на расстоянии, не превышающем на отдельных точках маршрута 25—30 километров, после чего впервые проследовали к Сочи (минимальное удаление — около 50 километров) и далее, также впервые, к грузинскому городу Поти (минимальное удаление — около 50 километров).

Расстояние от резиденции президента РФ Владимира Путина составляло 50 км.

Позже Командование глобальных ударов ВВС США (Air Force Global Strike Command) подтвердило эту информацию."

Подробнее: 

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2019/10/...ndexZenSpecial


Вот и гадай теперь- фэйк это или нет, или не совсем)

А, вот ещё такое пишут :

"  Истребитель Су-27 ВКС РФ взял на сопровождение бомбардировщик В-52Н ВВС США над Чёрным морем
Российский истребитель в Чёрном море встретил американский бомбардировщик B-52H при приближении к границе России и взял его на сопровождение, сообщили в российском Минобороны.
    РИА Новости

Отмечается, что это произошло в субботу, 19 октября.

В ведомстве уточнили, что приблизившийся к госгранице России бомбардировщик был встречен российским истребителем Су-27 и «сопровождался им на всём участке своего пролёта вдоль границы территориальных вод России на расстоянии около 70 км от неё». "

Стратегические бомбардировщики ВВС США B-52 провели тренировочный полет над акваторией Черного моря.
Об этом сообщается на сайте Европейского Командования Вооруженных сил США (EUCOM).

“Полет, который длился примерно 12 часов, включал учения с Румынией, Украиной и Грузией, что граничат с Черным морем”, - говорится в пресс-релизе.
Как отмечается, B-52 со второго бомбардировочного крыла, выполнявший рейсы из базы ВВС США в Ферфорде (Великобритания), недавно вернулся из полета в Черноморском регионе, который был сосредоточен на интеграции и взаимодействии с европейскими союзниками и партнерами. "

Фото и картинки :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4036635.html

----------


## OKA

Тоже " демонстрируют присутствие " :

https://twitter.com/USAFCENT/status/1187757477632335873

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Northrop Grumman завершила масштабную модернизацию систем самозащиты стратегического бомбардировщика B-2 Spirit. Как пишет Aviation Week, теперь компания ведет подготовку модернизированного самолета к летным испытаниям, которые планируется начать в ближайшее время.

Стратегический бомбардировщик B-2 был разработан в конце 1980-х годов с широким применением технологий малозаметности. Самолет создавался малозаметным для преодоления систем противовоздушной обороны противника.

Бомбардировщик способен развивать скорость до одной тысячи километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 11,1 тысячи километров. B-2 оснащен двумя внутренними отсеками вооружения и может нести бомбы разных типов общей массой 18 тонн. Предельная бомбовая нагрузка B-2 составляет 23 тонны.

По оценке американских военных, Spirit устарел для современных боевых действий и не способен действовать в закрытых зонах. Модернизация B-2, самого дорогого самолета в истории, должна повысить его защищенность. Считается, что благодаря усовершенствованию самолет сможет относительно безопасно действовать в воздушном пространстве, контролируемом противником.

В рамках модернизации первый B-2 получил системы радиоэлектронной борьбы, новые антенны, а также усовершенствованные вычислительные системы, обрабатывающие информацию со всех бортовых устройств самолета. В кабине пилотов разработчики смонтировали новые информационные экраны.

Предполагается, что благодаря модернизации, по словам разработчиков, ставшей крупнейшей за всю историю B-2, летчики бомбардировщика смогут получать исчерпывающую информацию об обнаруженных угрозах. Кроме того, самолет сможет обнаруживать радиолокационные станции противника и ставить радиоэлектронные помехи.

Другие подробности о проведенной модернизации не уточняются. В случае, если летные испытания первого модернизированного бомбардировщика пройдут успешно, Northrop Grumman должна будет смонтировать новые системы на все B-2. В настоящее время ВВС США располагают 20 такими самолетами.

В середине сентября текущего года Northrop Grumman приступила к сборке первого летного образца перспективного стратегического бомбардировщика B-21 Raider. Сборка самолета ведется на 42-м заводе ВВС США в Палмдейле в Калифорнии; на этом предприятии прежде собирались бомбардировщики B-2.

Новый стратегический бомбардировщик, как ожидается, поступит на вооружение США в середине 2020-х годов. В общей сложности Пентагон намерен закупить не менее 100 новых самолетов. После принятия на вооружение B-21 должен будет постепенно заменить устаревающие бомбардировщики B-52 Stratofortress и B-2.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/30/b2spirit



" Американские ВВС решили вооружиться «боевыми кукурузниками».27 октября, ВВС США опубликовали окончательный запрос предложений (RFI) на закупку лёгких штурмовиков Textron Aviation AT-6 и Sierra Nevada /Embraer A-29.

Программа Light Attack, также известная как OA-X, подходит к своему завершению. Если изначально в Минобороны США рассчитывали получить дешёвую авиацию для собственных ВВС, то сейчас программа рассчитана на поддержку союзных сил. «Мы считаем, что лёгкий штурмовик может помочь нашим союзникам и партнёрам в борьбе с экстремизмом и проведении операций в их границах», — заявил генерал Дэвид Гольдфейн, начальник штаба ВВС США.


​Лёгкие штурмовики Embraer A-29 Super Tucano и AT-6 Wolverine defensenews.com 

Embraer A-29 (Super Tucano) — лёгкий турбовинтовой штурмовик, выпускающийся бразильской компанией Embraer (первый прототип поднялся в воздух в 1999 году). Изначально Super Tucano проектировался как учебный самолёт, но впоследствии был доработан и стал боевым.


​Лёгкий штурмовик Embraer A-29 Super Tucano embraer.com

AT-6 Wolverine является продолжением линейки лёгких штурмовиков, в которую уже входят модели T-6A и T-6B. АТ-6 разработан американской компанией Hawker Beechcraft в рамках программы LAS (Light Air Support) на базе учебно-тренировочного самолёта Texan II. "

https://warspot.ru/15818-amerikantsy...ye-kukuruzniki

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель ВВС США F-16 выронил учебный снаряд во время тренировочного полета над японской префектурой Аомори, сообщило в Twitter военное командование США в Японии.

https://twitter.com/USForcesJapan/st...59789692162048

По данным телеканала NHK, ракета упала в районе частного сектора в селе Роккасе, которое находится в нескольких километрах от установленной зоны проведения полетов.

Информации об ущербе и пострадавших пока не поступало."

https://ria.ru/20191107/1560658854.html


" Министерство цитирует американских военных, заявив, что F-16, размещенный на американской авиабазе Мисава, сбросил управляемую ракету вблизи полигона воздух-земля к северу от базы примерно в 6: 30 вечера в среду.

Американские военные объяснили, что упавший с самолета снаряд был муляжом без опасности взрыва, и позже он был найден на частной земле недалеко от полигона.

Они также сказали, что не было никаких сообщений о травмах или повреждениях.

Американские войска в Японии в четверг написали в твиттере, что " F-16 в Мисаве выпустил устройство в 5 километрах от полигона Драгон в конце среды."

Они сказали, что причина инцидента все еще находится под следствием, и они уведомили японское правительство в четверг утром в соответствии со всеми соглашениями.

Полигон Драгхон-это объект, находящийся под управлением США, расположенный между городом Мисава и деревней Роккашо в префектуре Аомори.

Минобороны заявляет, что это единственный артиллерийский полигон, где на главном острове Хонсю можно вести стрельбу с воздуха на землю и бомбометание. Он совместно используется военными США и силами самообороны Японии."

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20191107_26/

----------


## OKA

" «Главный метролог» Пентагона Роберт Бехлер (глава DOTE) на заседании комитета Конгресса заявил, что все три варианта F-35 не отвечают требованиям надежности и ремонтнопригодности (по пяти ключевым показателям Пентагона). Это же подтвердил отчет аудиторов из GAO – треть парка F-35 летом-осенью 2018 г. простаивала из-за недостатка запчастей, - на ноябрь прошлого года ожидалась поставка 4300 узлов и запчастей из ремонта и от производителей. 

Очередной раз отмечают, что главные проблемы программы JSF связаны с решением параллельно вести доводку самолетов и вести их производство. «Самый большой урок, который я извлек из программы F-35 – нельзя поставлять в части самолет, еще находящийся в разработке», - заявил еще в 2015 г. тогдашний министр ВВС США Дебора. 

Однако прыжки по этим же граблям продолжаются: менее месяца назад согласована закупка почти полтыщи JSF трех серий на сумму 34 млрд (такой, «хитрый» вариант «пакетной закупки»,то есть уже серийного производства). При этом, как следует из отчета GAO, их почти наверняка придется дорабатывать, так как на январь 2018 г. по программе выявлено 966 различных недостатков (до того контрольная цифра была 1001 – прогресс, однако) и 111 необходимых доработок. 

По крайней мере 25 из них должны устранить ДО «серийного» производства. Забавно, что по первоначальным планам серийное производство F-35 должно было начаться после окончания ОКР.

 Ага? А кто говорит о «серийном производство» - 500 уже выпущенных и почти 500 заказанных – это не «серийное производство», это «установочные серии»! Опытную серию из 1000 дорогущих самолетов представляете? Окончание идущих сейчас официальных приемных испытаний (IOTE) задерживается уже на 7-8 месяцев. И да, официально программа JSF должна была закончиться по первоначальным планам в сентябре 2019 г.! "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/500803.html

C первыми "Апачами" тоже не очень-то хорошо было в первые годы...Так что доработки - "наше всё" ))

----------


## OKA

" Электромеханический аэрофинишер обеспечил 22 посадки самолетов подряд


Посадка истребителя F/A-18E с помощью аэрофинишера AAG U.S. Navy

Командование авиационных систем ВМС США провело испытания электромеханического аэрофинишера AAG на перегрев. Согласно сообщению командования, во время испытаний устройство, предназначенное для торможения палубных самолетов, обеспечило 22 посадки самолетов подряд. Испытания проводились на суше на полигоне в Лейкхерсте, Нью-Джерси.

При посадке на авианосец самолеты имеют высокую скорость, которую они не успеют полностью погасить на протяжении относительно короткой палубы корабля. Для штатной остановки самолетов на авианосцах используются специальные устройства — аэрофинишеры. Палубная часть таких устройств представляет собой несколько тросов, натянутых над палубой и соединенных с барабанами. При посадке палубные самолеты зацепляются за один или несколько тросов с помощью гака.

На устаревающих авианосцах типа «Нимиц», которые сегодня составляют основу авианосного флота ВМС США, установлены гидравлические аэрофинишеры. Эти устройства оснащены стандартными тросами диаметром 36 миллиметров, которые через барабаны связаны гидравлическими тормозами. Последние обеспечивают торможение с фиксированным усилием.

Электромеханический аэрофинишер AAG состоит из тросового устройства, гидротормозов, механического тормоза, электродвигателей-генераторов и конденсаторов. Последние необходимы для накопления энергии, вырабатываемой генераторами при торможении самолета и последующего ее использования. Электродвигатели AAG связаны с регулируемыми заслонками гидротормозов.

При торможении самолета система управления при помощи клапанов постоянно регулирует перетекание жидкости в гидротормозах. Благодаря этому обеспечивается равномерное торможение садящегося самолета вдоль всей траектории. Кроме того, управление динамикой позволяет заранее настраивать аэрофинишер на прием самолетов разной массы. Частично работа AAG обеспечивается накопленной при торможении самолетов энергией.

При торможении самолетов механические и гидротормоза, а также электромоторы-генераторы сильно нагреваются. Испытания на перегрев позволяют определить, способны ли эти агрегаты аэрофинишера AAG остановить несколько самолетов подряд и при этом не перестать нормально функционировать из-за перегрева. В испытаниях AAG на перегрев использовались пять палубных истребителей F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. После посадки самолеты сразу взлетали, чтобы снова приземлиться.

В общей сложности AAG во время испытаний обеспечил 22 торможения палубных истребителей за 26 минут. Состоявшиеся проверки признаны полностью успешными.

В апреле текущего года аэрофинишер AAG впервые прошел испытания аварийной посадкой самолета. Во время испытаний аэрофинишер с помощью аварийной сети успешно остановил палубный самолет дальнего радиолокационного обзора E-2C+ Hawkeye массой около 21,1 тонны.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/21/aag

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Boeing испытал «мозг» беспилотных ведомых


Рендер беспилотных ведомых, сопровождающих E-7 Wedgetail Boeing

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing провел успешные испытания системы управления беспилотными ведомыми, которая в перспективе обеспечит групповые полеты аппаратов с другими дронами и пилотируемыми самолетами. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в испытаниях, которые проходили в Австралии, использовались два небольших реактивных беспилотных летательных аппарата.

Во время испытаний два аппарата, способных развивать скорость до 300 километров в час, были объединены в группу. В воздухе они совершили несколько несложных маневров, после чего приземлились. В ближайшее время разработчики намерены приступить к расширенным испытаниям группы беспилотников, система управления для которых разрабатывается в рамках проекта ATS.

Boeing занимается разработкой беспилотного ведомого по заказу министерства обороны Австралии. Модель перспективного аппарата, получившего название Loyal Wingman, концерн представил в феврале текущего года. Первый полет беспилотника планируется на 2020 год.

Согласно проекту, Loyal Wingman сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 3,7 тысячи километров, неся дополнительное вооружение или системы обнаружения и наблюдения. Размах крыла представленной концерном модели аппарата составляет 11,7 метра.

Разработчики утверждают, что беспилотник получит систему искусственного интеллекта, позволяющую автономно выполнять некоторые задания и в боевых условиях действовать «подобно истребителю». Другие подробности о перспективном аппарате пока не раскрываются.

Ранее американская компания Kratos представила систему запуска беспилотников XQ-58A Valkyrie, которую можно разместить внутри стандартного морского грузового контейнера. Эти аппараты также разрабатываются в качестве беспилотных ведомых.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/22/airpower

----------


## OKA

" Американцы заменят дизельные аэродромные осветители гибридными


U.S. Air Force

ВВС США приступили к испытаниям гибридных аэродромных осветительных установок, которые в перспективе должны будут заменить используемые сегодня дизельные мобильные осветители. Как сообщает Defence Talk, новые осветители были разработаны в рамках проекта AFPALS. Испытания проводятся на авиабазе в Нью-Джерси. Их планируется завершить в сентябре 2020 года.

В настоящее время ВВС США используют для освещения аэродромов и в качестве посадочных огней мобильные дизельные осветительные установки. Они представляют собой прицепы с дизельгенераторами и прожекторами на основе металлогалогенных ламп мощностью 1000 ватт каждая. После включения ламп им требуется от 15 до 20 минут для прогрева и выхода на полную мощность.

Кроме того, осветительные установки оборудованы розетками, на которые подаются 120 вольт. В общей сложности военные располагают 5,5 тысячи таких установок.

Гибридные осветители, разработанные в рамках проекта AFPALS, оснащены небольшими дизельгенераторами. Эти дизель генераторы необходимы для зарядки литий-ионных аккумуляторных батарей. Последние в дневное время также могут заряжаться от солнечных панелей, вмонтированных в крышку осветительной установки. Прожектора установки работают на светодиодных модулях.

Разработчики из Научно-исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США утверждают, что на одном баке объемом 120 литров гибридная осветительная установка может непрерывно проработать три недели. При этом он не потребует присутствия техников. Обычный дизельный осветитель за этот же период выработает 606 литров топлива и ему потребуется 42 осмотра техниками.

Ранее стало известно, что аэродромные служащие на авиабазе ВВС США «Кислер» начали проходить часть обучения в виртуальной реальности. На авиабазе установили оборудование виртуальной реальности, с помощью которого военные планируют сделать подготовку аэродромного персонала более быстрой и безопасной.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/06/lightcarts



Photo By Donna Lindner | Major Kristina Himmelreich, C-17 Globemaster pilot, and Technical Sgt. Chris Olmsted, crew chief, from the Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst, Air Mobility Command Test Evaluation Squadron, supported the project by evaluating Advanced Flightline Power and Light System’s LED impact on aircrew night vision goggles. 


https://www.dvidshub.net/news/354311...ion-light-cart

----------


## Avia M

американская сторона вновь начала тестировать один из своих секретных «стелс»-самолётов, проверив его в воздушном бою против таких истребителей как F-15, F-16 и F-22.

Учитывая, что самолёт был официально списан ещё в 2008 году, его использование означает, что США либо готовы возобновить эксплуатацию этих самолётов, либо создать на базе него новый летательный аппарат.
Подробнее на: Американский F-117 сбили всего лишь за несколько секунд

Странное дело...

----------


## OKA

" Вертолеты Super Puma на службе ВМС США

    Наш блог уже сообщал о практике ВМС США по привлечению на подрядной основе для авиационных перевозок, в том числе с базированием на кораблях и судах ВМС, вертолетов "нестандартных типов" - в частности, Aerospatiale SA 330 Puma. Теперь известный авиационный ресурс Scramble Magazine сообщает о привлечении американским флотом вертолетов Airbus Helicopters EC225PL Super Puma (H225), которые использует американская частная подрядная компания Air Center Helicopters Incorporated (ACHI).

    Компания ACHI (Берлстон, штат Техас) существует с 1986 года и сейчас располагает 18 вертолетами EC225PL Super Puma, из которых десять используются вооруженными силами США - не только ВМС, но и ВВС и армией США (вертолеты с американской регистрацией N251EV, N252EV, N255EV, N256EV, N551AC, N552AC, N553AC, N570AC, N572AC и N576AC). Также компания имеет вертолеты Bell 412EP, Bell 407, Bell 206B/L и Airbus Helicopters AS350B3e AStar."




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3865058.html





> американская сторона вновь начала тестировать один из своих секретных «стелс»-самолётов, проверив его в воздушном бою против таких истребителей как F-15, F-16 и F-22.
> 
> Учитывая, что самолёт был официально списан ещё в 2008 году, его использование означает, что США либо готовы возобновить эксплуатацию этих самолётов, либо создать на базе него новый летательный аппарат.
> Подробнее на: Американский F-117 сбили всего лишь за несколько секунд
> 
> Странное дело...


Есть так же вероятность того, что "обкатывают" не столько стэлсы, сколько методы , оборудование и вооружения для борьбы с ними.

----------


## Avia M

> "обкатывают" не столько стэлсы, сколько методы , оборудование и вооружения для борьбы с ними.


Возможно. Но методы борьбы отработали ещё в Югославии. И смысл искать методы, на машинах прошлого века?
Имеются 22, 35, наконец Су-57 (продадим при желании)...
https://youtu.be/fSo3UugBUcQ  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> И смысл искать методы, на машинах прошлого века?


Надо спрашивать у них, в таком случае. Они-то точно знают, что и почему))

----------


## OKA

" Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing оснастит транспорты-заправщики KC-46A Pegasus лазерными дальномерами. Как пишет Flightglobal, эти устройства будут устанавливаться в зоне заправочной штанги. Они позволят операторам заправки точно определять расстояние до самолетов-реципиентов, благодаря чему можно будет избежать повреждения топливных систем.

ВВС США получают серийные самолеты KC-46A с января 2019 года. Заправщики в настоящее время проходят опытную эксплуатацию, причем в их отношении пока действует несколько запретов, связанных с обнаруженными неполадками и недоработками в ряде систем самолета.

В частности, заправочная штанга KC-46A оснащена видеосистемой трехмерного контроля. Предполагается, что с ее помощью оператор заправки может визуально оценивать расстояние до заправляемого самолета и точно подводить штангу к топливоприемнику. Тем не менее, видеосистема вносит серьезные искажения в перспективу изображения, из-за чего правильная оценка расстояния становится невозможна.

Кроме того, в программном обеспечении видеосистемы обнаружилась ошибка, из-за которой при подстраивании изображения под изменчивую освещенность изображение на мониторах оператора могло становиться нечетким, затрудняя процесс заправки.

Проблему искажения перспективы концерн Boeing и намерен решить установкой лазерного дальномера. Этот прибор позволит оператору получать точную информацию о расстоянии до заправляемого самолета и управлять штангой в соответствии с этой информацией.

В сентябре текущего года ВВС США ввели полный запрет на перевозку грузов и людей транспортами-заправщиками KC-46A. Запрет связан с высоким риском отсоединения креплений груза, из-за чего тот может начать свободно перемещаться по грузовому отсеку. Военные намерены снять ограничение только после того, как концерн Boeing разработает хотя бы временное решение проблемы.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/10/rangefinders

----------


## Avia M

РФ располагает 4163 военными вертолетами и самолетами разного назначения, на 3-ем месте — Китай с 3210. Лидерство удерживают США, которые располагают 13266 летательными аппаратами.
Предыдущее исследование было опубликовано в декабре прошлого года. По сравнению с ним, парк военной авиации РФ увеличился на 85 единиц, Китая — на 23, у США - уменьшился на 132.
Эти данные содержатся в исследовании World Air Forces 2020, которое в среду опубликовал журнал Flight International.

----------


## OKA

> РФ располагает 4163 военными вертолетами и самолетами разного назначения, на 3-ем месте — Китай с 3210. Лидерство удерживают США, которые располагают 13266 летательными аппаратами.
> Предыдущее исследование было опубликовано в декабре прошлого года. По сравнению с ним, парк военной авиации РФ увеличился на 85 единиц, Китая — на 23, у США - уменьшился на 132.
> Эти данные содержатся в исследовании World Air Forces 2020, которое в среду опубликовал журнал Flight International.


" Откуда дровишки " ?

Линки, и пр., например))

----------


## Avia M

> " Откуда дровишки " ?


В цитате обозначено. 
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7321785...ndex.ru%2Fnews
https://rg.ru/2019/12/11/rossiia-vos...ndex.ru%2Fnews
https://regnum.ru/news/2804715.html?...ndex.ru%2Fnews
https://glas.ru/politics/army/23962-...-v-stroju.html

----------


## OKA

> В цитате обозначено. 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7321785...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> https://rg.ru/2019/12/11/rossiia-vos...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> https://regnum.ru/news/2804715.html?...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> https://glas.ru/politics/army/23962-...-v-stroju.html


Теперь понятнее)

----------


## OKA

" Палубные транспортники Greyhound заменят конвертопланами Osprey


CMV-22B Bell

Американская компания Bell приступила к испытаниям транспортной версии конвертоплана V-22 Osprey, которая в перспективе должна будет заменить устаревшие палубные транспортные самолеты C-2A Greyhound. Как пишет The Drive, модифицированный конвертоплан, получивший обозначение CMV-22B, был замечен на аэродроме завода Bell в Амарилло в Техасе.

Транспортные самолеты C-2A были разработаны в первой половине 1960-х годов для доставки горючего, смазочных материалов, провизии и запчастей на авианосцы, находящиеся на большом удалении от побережья. Первый полет самолета состоялся в 1964 году, а на вооружение C-2A были приняты в 1965 году.

Транспортник имеет в длину 17,3 метра, размах крыла 24,6 метра и высоту 4,8 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса палубного самолета составляет 27,2 тонны. Он рассчитан на перевозку до 26 пассажиров или грузов массой до 4,5 тонны. C-2A способен выполнять полеты на скорости 465 километров в час на расстояние до 2,4 тысячи километров.

ВМС США впервые объявили о намерении заменить устаревшие транспортные самолеты конвертопланами в середине 2010-х годов, а в 2018-м заказали у компании Bell поставку 39 модифицированных Osprey. Технические подробности о модифицированном Osprey пока не раскрываются.

Конструкция CMV-22B претерпела некоторые изменения по сравнению с базовой версией конвертоплана. В частности, аппарат получил конформные топливные баки увеличенного объема, расположенные по бокам фюзеляжа. Это было сделано для увеличения дальности полета конвертоплана.

Кроме того, разработчики изменили грузовой отсек летательного аппарата таким образом, чтобы в нем можно было разместить и надежно закрепить реактивный двигатель истребителя F-35C Lightning II. В грузовом отсеке C-2A эта силовая установка не помещается, что и стало одной из причин, по которым ВМС США заказали разработку CMV-22B.

ВМС США пока планируют начать списывать транспортники C-2A в 2026-2028 году. При этом военные ожидают, что эксплуатация первых серийных конвертопланов CMV-22B состоится в 2021 году.

Конвертоплан Osprey был разработан американским консорциумом Bell/Boeing в 1980-х годах. Аппарат имеет в длину 17,5 метра, в высоту — 6,7 метра и размах крыла — 14 метров. Максимальная взлетная масса конвертоплана составляет 27,4 тонны при взлете с пробегом по-самолетному и 23,8 тонны при вертикальном взлете.

Благодаря поворачивающимся с двигателями и воздушными винтами мотогондолам конвертоплан способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку по-вертолетному и быстрый горизонтальный полет по-самолетному. В самолетном режиме полета V-22 может выполнять полеты на скорости 446 километров в час на расстояние до 1,6 тысячи километров.

Американский конвертоплан рассчитан перевозку до 32 человек, а также грузов массой 9 тонн в грузовом отсеке или до 6,8 тонны на внешней подвеске.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/12/cmv22b

Консенсус))  Оспри до ума довели, и нашли куда пристроить, а заодно и от старья избавились))

----------


## Avia M

Плюс беспилотник...




> Американская компания Bell приступила к испытаниям перспективного конвертоплана V-280 Valor в беспилотном режиме. Как сообщает Flightglobal, испытания пока проводятся с летчиком в кабине летательного аппарата; он готов при необходимости перехватить управление. Испытания V-280 в полностью автономном режиме разработчики планируют начать в течение ближайших двух месяцев.


https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" U-2 — один из самых известных самолётов-разведчиков. За последние десятилетия об этом самолёте и его пилотах было снято множество фильмов, наиболее известный из которых «Шпионский мост». Теперь же YouTube-канал Forces TV рассказал об особенностях скафандров пилотов U-2 Dragon Lady.



Скафандр пилота U-2 в деталях В настройках видео можно включить перевод субтитров

Скафандр пилота U-2 стоит порядка $125 000, а полный комплект экипировки — вдвое больше. При этом только шлем обходится в $60 000. Почему экипировка лётчика обходится так дорого, рассказывает это видео. "

https://warspot.ru/16281-lyotchik-ili-kosmonavt

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Летные испытания американского "роевого" беспилотного летательного аппарата X-61А Gremlin

    Американская компания Dynetics в пресс-релизе от 17 января 2020 года сообщила, что в конце ноября 2019 года были проведены первые летные испытания первого опытного образца экспериментального летательного аппарата воздушного базирования X-61А Gremlins Air Vehicle (GAV), создаваемого Dynetics совместно с Агентством перспективных исследований министерства обороны США Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).


    Первый опытный образец GDS-01 экспериментального летательного аппарата воздушного базирования X-61А Gremlins Air Vehicle (GAV), создаваемого американской компанией Dynetics совместно с Агентством перспективных исследований министерства обороны США Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA), в первом полете в ноябре 2019 года (с) Dynetics


    Первые летные испытания на полигоне Дагвэй (Dugway Proving Ground) близ Солт-Лейк-Сити (штат Юта) включали испытательный полет первого опытного образца GDS-01 БЛА Х-61А с запуском с самолета-носителя Lockheed C-130A Hercules, принадлежащего компании ТВМ Inc. Заявлено, что полетная программа собственно полета была выполнена "успешно", включая воздушный старт, управляемый полет и переключение между воздушнным и наземным пунктами управления, но по окончании полета продолжительностью 1 час 41 минуту  прототип был потерян ввиду невыпуска посадочного парашюта (посадка должна была осуществляться парашютным способом).

    К настоящему времени изготовлено еще четыре опытных летных образца Х-61А, летные испытания которых должны быть начаты в начале 2020 года, включая демонстрацию группового воздушного запуска и полета, и прима обратно на борт самолета-носителя. Система управления Х-61А отрабатывается с марта 2019 года на самолете-лаборатории LearJet.

    Cоздание БЛА Х-61 ведется под эгидой DARPA возглавляемым Dynetics консорциумом компаний, в который также входят Kratos Unmanned Aerial Systems (разработчик планера), Williams International (турбореактивный двигатель), Applied Systems Engineering, Kutta Technologies, Moog, Sierra Nevada Corporation, Systima Technologies и Airborne Systems. Программа была начата DARPA на конкурсной основе в 2014 году, контракт на разработку Dynetics был присужден в апреле 2018 года (конкурентами выступали предложения компаний Composite Engineering, General Atomics и Lockheed Martin) .

    БЛА Х-61А представляет собой экспериментальный аппарат для отработки концепции недорогих "роевых" БЛА Gremlins воздушного базирования, предназначенных для группового воздушного старта и приема в воздухе обратно на борт самолета-носителя. В качестве основного носителя рассматриваются военно-транспортные самолеты семейства Lockheed C-130 Hercules, также в качестве носителей рассматриваются большие БЛА, в том числе семейства Predator/Reaper. "Роевые" БЛА Gremlins должны быть способны выполнять широкий круг задач, в том числе боевых, во взаимодействии друг с другом, как в автомномном режиме, так и при управлении с борта носителя или с наземной станции. Считается, что самолет С-130 должен нести до 20 БЛА, и все они могут применяться в одном "рое" одновременно.

    БЛА X-61A может развивать скорость до 0,8М, продолжительность полёта должна достигать 3 часов, а дальность ― до 926 км в зависимости от веса полезной нагрузки. Максимальная полезная нагрузка составит 150 фунтов (около 68 кг). Ресурс БЛА рассчитан на 20 полетов. "

    Видео первого полета :




    Предполагаемая схема применения БЛА :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9YwLheQ70w

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3909107.html


Ещё на тему дронов :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3908687.html

----------


## Avia M

Чего только не придумают... Или подглядели?  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Чего только не придумают... Или подглядели?


Вахмистров Звено

----------


## OKA

> Чего только не придумают... Или подглядели?


Ну, наверное, это опять про "родину слонов" ))

Боевые, "специально обученные" дроны применялись издавна)) :

Животные на войне | Военно-голубиная связь — Всё о Второй мировой

В т.ч. и с аэростатов, в качестве авианосителя  :Biggrin: 

http://aviator.guru/blog/43604133575...er=mirtesen.ru

----------


## Avia M

В США завершились наземные испытания новой беспилотной мишени, предназначенной для имитации полётов российского истребителя пятого поколения Cу-57.
Провести лётные испытания предполагается в первом квартале нынешнего года. Официально летательный аппарат носит название «Воздушная мишень пятого поколения», сокращенно его называют 5GAT.

https://vpk-news.ru/news/54837?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

Польша похоже купит Ф-35.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/news/poland-f35/

Как сегодня сообщил министр обороны больши Мариуш Блащак, в пятницу в Деблине (Восточная Польша) в 15.00 будет подписан контракт на поставку Польше 32х F-35 стоимостью 4.6 млрд. долларов. Самолёты заменят Миг-29 и Су-22.

----------


## OKA

" 180 стелсов в год — такой темп производства может быть достигнут уже через пять лет. Вчера, 30 января, корпорация Lockheed Martin рассказала об успехах в производстве новейших истребителей и своих планах на будущее.

В прошлом году Lockheed Martin изготовил 134 истребителя F-35 различных модификаций. Таким образом, общее число собранных самолётов составило 491 единицу. В текущем году план составляет 140 истребителей. Пиковой мощности производства планируется достичь к 2024 году, когда со сборочной линии должны будут сойти 180 самолётов.

Высокая стоимость лётного часа, составляющая сейчас $35 000, в 2025 году должна быть снижена до $25 000. Снижается и стоимость самого самолёта. Так, в последнем на текущий момент лоте 14 стоимость базовой модели F-35A снизилась до $77,9 млн. Эта цена сопоставима с истребителями 4-го поколения, которые сейчас закупают ВС США.

Всего в рамках программы F-35 планировалось собрать порядка 3000 истребителей-бомбардировщиков. В прошлом году в Lockheed Martin обнародовали иные цифры, оценив потенциальные продажи в 4500 единиц. Учитывая, что программа Joint Strike Fighter пока находится на этапе мелкосерийной сборки, а стоимость самолёта продолжает снижаться, не исключено, что в программу закупок включатся дополнительные страны.

Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II — семейство истребителей-бомбардировщиков 5-го поколения. По состоянию на 2016 год на неё было потрачено порядка $400 млрд, что делает программу по созданию F-35 самой дорогостоящей в мире. "

https://warspot.ru/16464-f-35-v-shtukah-i-dengah

Но рекорды МиГ-21 и F-16 , которые были у всех кто их хотел, и не очень хотел, ему недостижимы))

Время покажет, что это за "эффективный" боец)

Полноценных воздушных боёв давненько не наблюдалось. 

А по земле работают хорошо и предыдущие поколения, и дронами (в т.ч. КР), долбать научились отлично))

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Logistics Gliders по заказу Корпуса морской пехоты США продолжает испытания  перспективных одноразовых грузовых беспилотников, разработанных при участии Управления перспективных военных разработок (DARPA) министерства обороны США.
По состоянию на 9 декабря 2019 года компания Logistic Gliders осуществила восемнадцать летных испытаний опытных беспилотников.
- 2 планера были сброшены с военно-транспортного самолета  Lockheed C-130 Hercules
- 8 планеров были  сброшены с лёгкого транспортного самолёта общего назначения SC-7 Skyvan
- 8 планеров были сброшены с  вертолетов (5 от Hughes MD-500D, 2 от Bell 206 и 1 от Hiller CJ-5)
- 8 планеров летали под управлением оператора
- 10 планеров летали автономно
- Общее время полётов составило  1 час 36 минут и 11 секунд.

Как ранее сообщали коллеги bmpd Корпус морской пехоты США (USMC) организовал тендер на разработку одноразовых беспилотных летательных аппаратов для доставки различных грузов. Согласно условиям конкурса, дроны должны быть пригодны для сброса с транспортных самолётов C-130 Hercules, конвертопланов MV-22 Osprey и транспортных вертолётов CH-53 Sea Stallion, а стоимость одного аппарата не должна превышать 11 тысяч долларов.

На сегодняшний день при доставке грузов военные используют вертолёты и самолёты, которые сбрасывают контейнеры на парашютах. Это относительно простой и надёжный способ, но в ходе боевых действий отряды порой дислоцированы довольно далеко друг от друга. Парашюты не могут планировать на более-менее значительное расстояние, а отправлять в «горячие точки» транспортную авиацию с грузом очень рискованно.

Решить эту проблему должны недорогие одноразовые беспилотники, которые доставят груз любой ценой. Например, такие, как разработанные Logistics Gliders при участии Управления перспективных военных разработок (DARPA) vинистерства обороны США фанерные дроны LG-2K длиной 3,9 метра и размахом крыла 8,3 метра. Аппарат способен перевозить груз массой до 725 килограммов во внутреннем отсеке объёмом 1,2 кубометра.

Масса аппарата составляет 181 килограмм, дополнительно его можно оборудовать посадочным парашютом, но тогда ёмкость грузового отсека уменьшится до 1 кубического метра. В ходе прошедших испытаний шесть беспилотников LG-2K были запущены с вертолёта. Они перевозились на внешней подвеске, а вблизи точки назначения отцеплялись и летели к заданным координатам. Шесть других аппаратов были запущены с самолёта [Shorts SC-7 Skyvan].

После запуска семь беспилотных летательных аппаратов управлялись дистанционно, остальные пять планировали к заданной точке в полностью автономном режиме. Суммарное время, которое беспилотники LG-2K провели в режиме планирования, составило 54 минуты. Испытания аппаратов единогласно были признаны успешными — дроны подтвердили заявленные характеристики. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1822601.html

Стэлсы, однако))

Хе-хе))

В советском славном детстве народ не просто змеёв воздушных из реек и лавсана строил, а ещё и из гофрокартона с пенопластом планера лепил)) 

Достаточно грузоподъёмные))

----------


## Avia M

> " 180 стелсов в год — такой темп производства может быть достигнут уже через пять лет.Lockheed Martin рассказала об успехах в производстве новейших истребителей и своих планах на будущее.


Пущай не расслабляются... :Cool: 




> "Начало производства собственных военных самолетов, запланированное к 2023 году, будет лучшим ответом тем, кто не желает поставлять Турции F-35", - сказал Эрдоган


https://ria.ru/20200205/1564289764.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Командование ВВС США объявило о закрытии проекта по разработке гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты воздушного базирования HCSW (Hypersonic Conventional Strike Weapon, неядерное гиперзвуковое наступательное оружие), носителями которой рассматривались несколько типов бомбардировщиков и истребителей. Как пишет Air Force Magazine, в марте 2020 года американская компания Lockheed Martin, занимающаяся разработкой HCSW, должна будет защитить аванпроект боеприпаса, после чего все работы по нему будут прекращены.

Разработка крылатой ракеты HCSW велась Lockheed Martin с начала 2018 года. Целью проекта было создание гиперзвукового боеприпаса, способного на длительный полет на скорости не менее 5 Махов в условиях противодействия систем противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны, а также радиоэлектронного подавления. Боеприпас планировалось оснастить системами инерциальной и GPS-навигации, с помощью которых ракета могла бы поражать как стационарные, так и движущиеся цели. Кроме того, для ракеты была заявлена возможность телеуправления с самолета или наземной базы.

Поводом для закрытия проекта HCSW, по заявлению ВВС США, стала нехватка финансирования на реализацию всех проектов разработки гиперзвукового оружия. Военные заявили, что боеприпасы, аналогичные HCSW, разрабатываются и в интересах других видов вооруженных сил, поэтому при необходимости ВВС смогут присоединиться к этим проектам. Командование ВВС США решило сохранить программу разработки гиперзвуковой аэробаллистической ракеты ARRW (Air-launched Rapid Response Weapon, авиационное оружие быстрого ответа).

Созданием ARRW, которая получила обозначение AGM-183A, также занимается компания Lockheed Martin. По словам представительницы ВВС США Энн Стефанек, в рамках проекта ARRW разрабатываются несколько уникальных конструкторских решений, включая гиперзвуковой отделяемый планирующий боевой блок, которые не используются в других проектах гиперзвукового оружия. Кроме того, основные работы по проекту уже практически выполнены. Первые летные испытания ARRW запланированы на конец 2020 года, а принятие боеприпаса в опытную эксплуатацию — на 2022 год.

Подробности о боеприпасе проекта ARRW не раскрываются. Пока известно только, что новая гиперзвуковая ракета получит твердотопливный двигатель и отделяемый гиперзвуковой боевой блок. В зависимости от версии боевой блок будет выполнен с ядерной или фугасной боевой частью. В рамках проекта ARRW компания Lockheed Martin совместно с ВВС США уже провела аэродинамические испытания макета боеприпаса на стратегическом бомбардировщике B-52H Stratofortress.

Ранее Агентство по противоракетной обороне США объявило тендер на разработку прототипов систем перехвата гиперзвукового оружия. Сбор заявок на участие в тендере будет производиться до 19 марта 2020 года включительно. Программа предполагает создание системы управления перехватчиком гиперзвуковых целей и самого перехватчика. По итогам тендера будут проводиться пусковые испытания самого перехватчика, причем он должен будет только показать возможность быстрого полета и управляемости в воздухе. Перехвата реальных или виртуальных целей осуществляться не будет.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/12/hcsw

М.б. речь идёт не о "закрытии проекта", а о завершении некой фазы испытаний ))

С дальнейшими перспективами))

----------


## OKA

" ВМС США получили первый конвертоплан для транспортных операций


CMV-22B U.S. Navy

ВМС США получили первый транспортный конвертоплан CMV-22B, сообщает Flightglobal. Ранее эта машина, разработанная компаниями Bell и Boeing на базе конвертоплана V-22 Osprey, успешно прошла летные испытания. В общей сложности консорциум Bell/Boeing должен поставить американским военным 48 новых летательных аппаратов.

CMV-22B разработан по заказу ВМС США в качестве замены устаревшим палубным транспортным самолетам C-2A Greyhound. Последние были созданы в первой половине 1960-х годов для доставки горючего, смазочных материалов, провизии и запчастей на авианосцы.

Конвертоплан CMV-22B получил конформные топливные баки увеличенного объема по бокам фюзеляжа. На машине также был увеличен грузовой отсек, чтобы в нем можно было разместить и надежно закрепить реактивный двигатель истребителя F-35C Lightning II. В грузовом отсеке C-2A эта силовая установка не помещается.

В целом, транспортный конвертоплан CMV-22B способен перевозить грузы массой до 2,6 тонны на расстояние до 2,13 тысячи километров. В первую очередь военные намерены использовать такие аппараты для доставки запчастей на авианосцы, находящиеся на большом удалении от побережья. Максимальная загрузка машины составляет около 9 тонн.

Базовый конвертоплан V-22 был разработан в 1980-х годах. Он имеет в длину 17,5 метра, в высоту — 6,7 метра и размах крыла — 14 метров. Максимальная взлетная масса конвертоплана составляет 27,4 тонны при взлете с пробегом по-самолетному и 23,8 тонны при вертикальном взлете.

В самолетном режиме полета V-22 может выполнять полеты на скорости 446 километров в час на расстояние до 1,6 тысячи километров. Американский конвертоплан рассчитан на перевозку до 32 человек или грузов массой 9 тонн в грузовом отсеке или до 6,8 тонны на внешней подвеске.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/12/cmv22b

----------


## OKA

" Корпус морской пехоты США вооружается одними из самых дорогих вертолётов в мире. Вчера, 12 февраля, Центр боевого применения авиации ВМС США опубликовал видео испытаний тяжёлого вертолёта CH-53K King Stallion.

На видео показаны различные этапы испытаний CH-53K King Stallion. Тестовые полёты проходили на военно-морском аэродроме Патаксент-Ривер. При этом вертолёты налетали уже более 1200 часов. "




https://warspot.ru/16558-zvuki-prevo...nskih-morpehov

----------


## OKA

" Истребители Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II (номера ВВС США 13-5066/LF и 15-5189/LF) из состава 308-й истребительной эскадрильи 56-го истребительного крыла ВВС США, прибывшие в Финляндию на авиабазу Пирккала для проведения летных испытаний HX Challenge 2020 в рамках конкурса по программе HX на новый истребитель ВВС Финляндии, 10.02.2020 (с) Helsinki Times "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3935066.html

Ну после F-18 логично))

Тем более , что у финнов есть опытные пилоты, летающие с амерских авианосцев))

Побольше табличек швэццким маннэргэймам в Ленинграде, и про Кемску волость до сев. Урала можно будет и не вспоминать  :Biggrin: 


" Удивительные новости потоком пошли из США сразу после рождественских праздников. Во время слушаний на Капитолийском холме 14 января царица закупок Пентагона (DoD acquisition czar) Эллен Лорд достаточно неожиданно для следящих за темой заявила, что систему логистики ALIS у F-35 заменят сетью данных ODIN. В тот же день об этом событии сообщило агентство Reuters, а через неделю 21 января появилось разъяснение на официальной странице офиса JSF. Такую новость представили в виде одного из самых важных последних достижений программы F-35 на презентации в Финляндии во время испытаний истребительного тендера HX Challenge 2020.

Зная, насколько трепетно коллега jr0 относится к данной теме, на всякий случай предупреждаю, что ни я, ни afirsov к написанию нижеследующей статьи отношения не имеем. Хотя ее автор на странице и не указан, он где-то там, унутре сайта strategypage.com. К нему и все претензии. Готов нести всю полноту ответственность за примечания, соответствующим образом выделенные в тексте. Хотя и они большей частью честно потырены из другой статьи, автор которой John A. Tirpak.

Несколько хороших новостей недавно получили американские и иностранные пользователи F-35, когда в январе 2020 года объявили, что Информационную систему автономной логистики ALIS (Autonomic Logistics Information System) заменят Интегрированной сетью операционных данных ODIN (Operational Data Integrated Network). Первые аппаратные компоненты с поддержкой возможностей ODIN начнут поставлять в конце 2020 года, а достижение полной готовности новой системы к работе ожидается к декабрю 2022 года.

ALIS была большой проблемой, потому что она не работала. А когда казалось, что она всё-таки работает, часто оказывалась, что она работала против пользователя. Разрабатываемую более десяти лет, ALIS называли готовой к использованию в 2016-м, или в 2017-м, или в 2018 году, в зависимости от того, кого об этом спрашивали. Разработка ALIS уже обошлась более чем в полмиллиарда долларов, и в конце 2018 года разработчик (Lockheed-Martin, производитель F-35) получил контракт на создание новой версии ALIS, которая должна работать.

ODIN – новая система, и она использует преимущества более современных технологий, таких как эффективные инструменты разработки программного обеспечения (ПО), которые ускоряют работу приложений. Новые приложения проще в использовании, обслуживании и обновлении. Была сформирована новая команда разработчиков, в которую вошла одна из новаторских фирм по разработке ПО.

    ODIN отличается от ALIS тем, что его разработкой и использованием руководит уже не производитель, а офис программы F-35 (JPO), "используя усилия правительственных и отраслевых партнеров, таких как Kessel Run [подразделение разработки ПО ВВС США], 309-й группы разработки ПО [309th Software Engineering Group, Hill AFB, Utah], центра боевого применения информационных систем ВМС [Naval Information Warfare Center], а также компаний Lockheed Martin, и Pratt & Whitney", – сообщил в заявлении JPO исполнительный директор программы F-35 генерал-лейтенант ВВС США Эрик Фик. Чтобы достичь высокого уровня технической готовности и добиться соответствия эксплуатационным требованиям ODIN будет использовать " гибкие методы разработки и поставки ПО от Kessel Run, а также инвестиции Lockheed Martin", добавил он. Неофициальное предложение от Lockheed Martin включает в себя инвестиций в более эффективные методы и оборудование на сумму более миллиарда долларов, которые правительство компенсирует им позднее. Пентагон рассматривает это предложение.

    Интересный нюанс. Отдел программного обеспечения ВВС (Air Force software shop), который "пристегнули" от ВВС к решению проблем с ПО ALIS официально назвали проектом "Безумный Шляпник" (Mad Hatter F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter software project), обыграв аллюзии от названия ALIS и имени Алисы из "Through the Looking Glass" Льюиса Кэрролла. В сравнении с ними Kessel Run и очевидный намек на Millennium Falcon Хана Соло-Лукаса смотрятся куда как выигрышней.

    10 апреля 2019 года майор Дженнифер Каннегаард (слева), ведет свою команду разработчиков ПО в рабочую зону 57th Wing Bolt Aircraft maintenance unit. Зацените подход – майор в цивильном, чтобы не травмировать своих техногиков видом униформы. Каннегаард является продукт-менеджером проекта Mad Hatter на авиабазе Неллис (Nellis AFB, Nev), где "борьбу" с ALIS начали только весной прошлого года © US Air Force / A1C Bailee Darbaise

[Как указывалось выше,] компания Lockheed-Martin тоже участвует, но больше не отвечает за новую систему, их основным вкладом [кроме финансирования НИОКР] станет предоставление разработчикам ODIN информации о том, " чего следует избегать и/или исправить" – длинного списка вещей, которые пошли не так в ALIS и почему. Перечень проблем для решения ODIN включает все жалобы пользователей на ALIS, которые требовали исправления, а также те их предложения, которые так никогда и не были приняты.

Новая система также должна обрабатывать все новые данные о производительности F-35, от которых иногда задыхалась ALIS. Доступ к информации ODIN потенциально облегчится за счет использование облачной системы хранения данных [вместо корпоративных серверов Lockheed-Martin].

    "Низкое качество данных – это главный риск для производительности системы нового и следующего поколения", – заявили в офисе программы F-35. "Именно поэтому JPO в первую очередь отдает приоритет созданию новой интегрированной среды данных, используя лучшие коммерческие методы управления данными, четко определенные и упрощенные системы записи, а также надежные показатели качества данных и их отслеживания». Сеть ODIN будет "облачной системой, которая включает новую интегрированную среду данных и новый набор ориентированных на пользователя приложений".

    Согласно JPO, переход на ODIN обеспечит "мониторинг производительности системы в режиме реального времени и автоматический сбор информации о производительности, а также бесперебойное управление заказами на запасные части, техническое обслуживание и информацию о производительности программы".

Компания Lockheed-Martin в сотрудничестве с ВВС и ВМС США создавала саму ALIS и ее ПО для более эффективного обслуживания авиационной техники. Первоначально она разрабатываемая исключительно под требования F-35 в качестве АСУ логистикой и техническим обслуживанием. Но при этом планировалось, что в конечном итоге американские военные станут использовать ALIS и с большинством других типов летательных аппаратов. По замыслу, ALIS давала не просто возможность автоматизированного заказа запасных частей, оборудования и услуг по техническому обслуживанию. Предполагалось, что ALIS будет интегрирована с системами ПО, которые используются пилотами и подразделениями F-35 для планирования боевого использования. ALIS также был ключевым компонентом сбора и предоставления данных по F-35 всех стран-пользователей для управления использованием их авиапарком. Предполагалось, что эту информацию Lockheed Martin будет использовать для определения потребностей в обновлениях или исправлениях, необходимых для компонентов F-35.

Но ALIS – это больше, чем просто удобный сервис для заказа запасных частей, а также других расходных материалов и услуг по F-35. Система также включает аналитические возможности, которые на основе текущего состояния выявляют тенденции сбоев в производительности и долговечности деталей, прогнозируют отказы отдельных элементов и подсистемF-35, [а также другие проблемы, вплоть до увеличения ЭПР из-за повреждений радиопоглощающего покрытия при полетах или после технического обслуживания машин на земле].

Так задумывалась работа ALIS.

    Но в реальности всё оказалось "чуть-чуть" иначе. Самое простое - ALIS также долго загружалась и обновлялась. Но при этом еще вместо оптимальных графиков обслуживания различных элементов двигателя и планера ALIS генерировала ложные тревоги, что приводило к ненужным действиям по обслуживанию машин. Чрезвычайно трудоемкие требования к вводу данных в систему отягощались неуклюжими интерфейсами. Отчеты ревизионного управления правительству свидетельствовали, что ALIS приводит к росту норм человеко-часов и сложности обслуживания F-35. Так, в отчете за ноябрь 2019 года приведен пример, что только в одном подразделении ВВС США затрачивают "более 45 000 часов в год для решения дополнительных задач и ручного поиска обходных путей, потому что ALIS не функционировала" так, как предполагалось.

У иностранных клиентов были дополнительные жалобы, потому что ALIS им навязали. Один из этих клиентов, Израиль, категорически отказался зависеть от ALIS для обслуживания F-35 и других связанных с ним услуг. Другая проблема, с которой сталкивались иностранные клиенты [из Норвегии, Италии и Австралии], заключалась в том, что все данные об их поддерживаемых ALIS самолетах переправлялась обратно в Соединенные Штаты, а по местному законодательству некоторые из этих данных считаются секретными, например, кто проводил вылет и для чего. Разумеется, иностранных клиентов также беспокоили постоянные проблемы с разработкой ПО.

Норвежско-итальянская лаборатория перепрограммирования NIRL в составе Центра перепрограммирования JPO F-35 © Offisersbladet

Ещё есть американские политические проблемы, связанные с ALIS и F-35. Например, Lockheed-Martin, чтобы получить максимальную политическую поддержку F-35, выбирала поставщиков, ориентируясь на то, где они находились, в дополнение к тому, что они могли сделать. Это обычная практика с целью заполучить поставщиков в как можно большем количестве из представленных в Конгрессе 435 округов, чтобы заручиться поддержкой их политиков, особенно в тех, которые могут влиять на принятие решений по финансированию программы F-35. На практике это означает, что субподрядчиков намного больше, чем нужно на самом деле. А ведь известно, что безопасность в любой сетевой системе снабжения зависит от слабости каждой подключенной к ней отдельной компании.

При тестировании сетевой безопасности ALIS ее фактическая и потенциальная уязвимость для хакеров была признана как основная проблема. [Выявленная в ранних версиях ALIS, она стала еще одной причиной для перестройки системы с учетом новых потребностей в кибербезопасности. Однако до настоящего времени защита от взлома и кражи данных не считается целиком удовлетворительной.] Если противник проникнет в ALIS, он будет знать все, что происходит и что планируется делать со всем парком F-35, который, в конечном счете, будет насчитывать несколько тысяч самолетов. Эта новая уязвимость – темная сторона многих преимуществ, связанных с использованием сетей и новыми аналитическими возможностями. Исправить это сложно, потому что в дело вовлечено так много поставщиков, а требования иностранных пользователей сделали задачу еще более непростой. Но исправлять это нужно.

Разработка ALIS, ее развертывание, обслуживание и повышение устойчивости к атакам сами по себе были многомиллиардной программой. Теперь ALIS стала еще одним примером неэффективного управления крупным проектом разработки ПО для Министерства обороны, который не только не давал указанных преимуществ, но фактически ухудшал ситуацию, которую лбещали улучшить. Текущие пользователи проводят все больше и больше времени, копаясь в багах ALIS, а не занимаясь самолетами. ALIS считается пассивом, а не активом, и многие пользователи разработали или адаптировали другое ПО для решения тех задач, для которых предназначалась ALIS, например, для определения того, какие F-35 готовы к бою, а какие требуют какого-либо обслуживания [Интересно, на кого здесь намекают? С Израилем все ясно, но зачем множественное число – снова Норвегия и Италия?].

Система ALIS должна была стать примером успеха в эффективном использовании ПО для управления эксплуатацией сложных авиационных систем. Вместо этого ALIS является примером проблемы, которой не хотят новые покупатели F-35. Даже если бы ALIS удалось довести до уровня соответствия первоначальным обещаниям, многие пользователи, особенно иностранные, все равно будут опасаться использовать систему, не доверяя ей свои секреты. Все это как бы намекало, что ALIS нужно менять, причем возможно скорее. Видимо, именно здесь кроется основная причина столь быстрого продвижения проекта ODIN.

Время покажет, станет ли ODIN реальным решением проблемы или просто еще одной ALIS под слоем новой краски и в очень дорогой упаковке. "

Все картинки :

https://andrej-kraft.livejournal.com/202271.html

----------


## OKA

" Для истребителей создадут промежуточный носитель ракет


FMR DARPA

Агентство перспективных оборонных разработок (DARPA) министерства обороны США намерено в ближайшее время открыть проект разработки беспилотного носителя ракет класса «воздух-воздух», носителем которого, в свою очередь, будет выступать пилотируемый истребитель. Как пишет Aviation Week, новый проект, на который планируется выделить 22 миллиона долларов, получит название LongShot.

Американские ВВС традиционно придерживаются концепции «первый увидел — первый выстрелил». Она предполагает использование радиолокационных станций дальнего обнаружения и ракет «воздух-воздух», которые позволяют обнаруживать самолеты противника на большом расстоянии и поражать их без необходимости вступать в ближний маневренный бой.

Проект LongShot является своего рода развитием концепции боя на больших дистанциях. Предполагается, что беспилотные аппараты, подобные LongShot, позволят существенно увеличить дальность действия ракет класса «воздух-воздух», позволив летчикам остаться на существенном удалении от опасности.

Предполагается, что аппарат LongShot будет размещаться на внешней подвеске истребителей или во внутренних отсеках вооружения бомбардировщиков. При обнаружении воздушной цели беспилотник будет запущен. При подлете к ней аппарат, в свою очередь, запустит ракеты, которые и поразят летательный аппарат противника.

Военные считают, что такое решение позволит повысить надежность поражения целей. В проекте LongShot будут использованы наработки, полученные по итогам исследовательской программы FMR (Flying Missile Rail, летающий ракетный подвес). Последняя проводилась в 2017-2019 годах.

В рамках FMR разрабатывался небольшой беспилотный летательный аппарат, который можно было бы подвешивать под крылом истребителей F-16 Fighting Falcon и F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. Сам аппарат, в свою очередь, мог бы нести две ракеты AIM-120 AMRAAM класса «воздух-воздух». По программе LongShot будут проводиться опытно-конструкторские работы.

В настоящее время для ВВС США ведется разработка беспилотного ведомого XQ-58A Valkyrie. Этот аппарат сможет выполнять полеты в паре с пилотируемым истребителем, расширяя зону обзора последнего. Кроме того, с помощью таких аппаратов истребители смогут наносить удары по целям противника без захода в зону действия его систем противовоздушной обороны.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/18/longshot

Интересная подвесочка))

Только как-то громоздко-монструозно будет выглядеть носитель)) 
Ну разве что B-52 использовать в качестве " летающего авианосца" с дальними ракетами))

F-35 укакается такое на себе таскать  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Особенности проекта бюджета ВВС США на следующий год

Общие расходы остаются практически без изменений - 169 млрд, но они перераспределяются в пользу перспективных технологий, НИОКР, развития сетевых технологий. Вновь созданные Космические войска сразу затребовали долю в 15,4 млрд, включая 10,3 млрд. на НИОКР. Общий рост расходов на НИОКР порядка 6% - до 27 млрд. Заявляется, что цель – быть готовыми на 2030 г. к «противостоянию» с Россией и Китаем.

Среди главных расходов на НИОКР – В-21 – 2,8 млрд, включая на развитие инфраструктуры.

Закупки предусматривают приобретение 48 F-35A на 5,8 млрд (ага, «дешевле 80 млн за штуку»), а также 15 КС-46А – 3 млрд и 12 истребителей F-15ЕХ на 1,4 млрд. Это ниже планов ВВС закупать не менее 72 истребителей для замены быстро стареющих истребителей четвертого поколения выпуска 70-80-х гг.

Из-за появления нового «нахлебника» (космовойск) для сбалансирования бюджета ВВС планирует сократить 13 заправщиков КС-135 и 16 КС-10, 24 транспортника С-130Н (старье все – давно пора), 17 стратегических бомбардировщиков В-1 (укатали сивку «локальные» «горки»), а также 24 RQ-4 «Глобал хоук» (ВВС долго терзались в выборе между U-2 и беспилотником – кого сократить, но видать, уничтожение Ираном «Глобал хоука» определило выбор, а U-2 должен получить новое разведоборудование).

Можно отметить, что проблема деградации вооруженных сил США в значительно мере связана со «скрытой» инфляцией доллара – просто так печатать «фантики», и чтобы ничего за это не было, так не бывает. Флотофилы отмечают, что стоимость сравнимых образцов техники по отношению к прошлым десятилетиям оказывается где-то в два раза выше, чем при пересчете по официальному курсу инфляции. Очевидно также, что на бюджете висят и «2,5 локальные войны», которые США продолжают, хотя и с меньшей интенсивностью вести на «Востоках» и в Африке. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/524297.html


" Война — дорогое удовольствие. Ещё больше в этом можно убедиться, если увидеть расходы военных на разработку новой техники и закупку вооружений.  19 февраля, портал thedrive.com опубликовал материал, в котором привёл цены на ракетное и бомбовое вооружение, которое закупает армия США.

Редакция портала подсчитала себестоимость ракет и бомб, которые фигурируют в официальных запросах на 2021 год. При этом не указывается, заложены ли в эти цены расходы на логистику и другие сопутствующие затраты.

Ракеты класса «воздух-воздух»:

    AIM-9X Sidewinder (ВВС) — $472 000;
    AIM-9X Sidewinder (ВМС) — $430 818;
    AIM-120D (AMRAAM) (ВВС) — $1,095 млн;
    AIM-120D (AMRAAM) (ВМС) — $995 018.

Ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность»:

    AGM-88G (AARGM-ER) (ВМС) — $6,149 млн;
    AGM-114 Hellfire (ВВС) — $70 000;
    AGM-114 Hellfire (Армия) — $213 143;
    AGM-114 Hellfire (ВМС) — $ 45 409;
    AGM-158 (JASSM) (ВВС) — $1,266 млн;
    AGM-158C (LRASM) (ВВС) — $3,96 млн;
    AGM-158C (LRASM) (ВМС) — $3,518 млн;
    AGM-179A (JAGM) (Армия) — $324 805;
    AGM-179A (JAGM) (ВМС) — $243 281.

Корректируемые бомбы и комплекты «умных бомб»:

    GBU-39/B (SDB) (ВВС) — $39 000;
    GBU-53/B StormBreaker (SDB II) (ВВС) — $195 000;
    GBU-53/B StormBreaker (SDB II) (ВМС) — $220 916;
    Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) (ВВС) — $21 000;
    Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) (ВМС) — $22 208. "

https://warspot.ru/16616-skolko-stoi...anskoe-oruzhie


А вот и про U-2 :

" Американская компания Lockheed Martin завершила испытания новой мультиспектральной камеры SYERS-2C и установку таких приборов на самолеты-разведчики U-2 Dragon Lady. Как пишет Flightglobal, камера выполнена по принципу открытой архитектуры и способна передавать снимки на самолеты пятого поколения F-35 Lightning II и F-22 Raptor.

До сих пор на самолетах Dragon Lady стояли камеры SYERS-2B, способные вести съемку в восьми диапазонах. Новая камера SYERS-2C работает в десяти диапазонах и способна передавать данные на другие летательные аппараты.

SYERS-2C может вести съемку в шести видимых цветовых диапазонах, а также в двух ближних, среднем и дальнем диапазонах инфракрасного излучения. Переключение между режимами производится очень быстро. Все изображения передаются по спутниковому каналу со скоростью до 274 мегабит в секунду.

При последующих модернизациях U-2 планируется обновить оборудование связи, расширив полосу пропускания до 500 мегабит в секунду. Это будет сделано для того, чтобы SYERS-2C могла передавать изображения, получаемые во всех десяти диапазонах. Нынешняя ширина канала связи позволяет передавать одновременно изображения, полученные только в восьми диапазонах.

Другие подробности о камере SYERS-2C засекречены. В частности, не раскрываются ни разрешение камеры, ни дальность ее обзора.

Осенью прошлого года Lockheed Martin совместно с Агентством по противоракетной обороне и ВВС США показала возможность совместной работы наземной станции управления противоракетными комплексами, истребителя F-35A и самолета-разведчика U-2. Демонстрация проводилась в рамках программы Project Riot по отработке концепции мультидоменных операций.\

Во время демонстрационных испытаний F-35A обнаружил запуск ракеты большой дальности и передал данные о нем U-2. Последний с помощью ретранслятора на борту передал данные о запущенной ракете наземной станции управления системами противоракетной обороны, которая, используя полученную информацию, взяла цель на сопровождение.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/20/cameras

----------


## Avia M

4 марта 2020 г., Американская авиастроительная корпорация Boeing впервые представила облик нового легкого разведывательно-ударного вертолета, разрабатываемого в рамках программы FARA (Future Attack Reconaissance Aircraft) для вооруженных сил США. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу Boeing.

"Новый вертолет FARA предназначен для выполнения разведывательно-ударных задач прямо на поле боя. После списания вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior возможности американской армии по непосредственной поддержке войск упали до критической отметки, и новая машина позволит их восстановить", - проинформировали в Boeing.

----------


## OKA

> 4 марта 2020 г., Американская авиастроительная корпорация Boeing впервые представила облик нового легкого разведывательно-ударного вертолета, разрабатываемого в рамках программы FARA (Future Attack Reconaissance Aircraft) для вооруженных сил США. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу Boeing.
> 
> "Новый вертолет FARA предназначен для выполнения разведывательно-ударных задач прямо на поле боя. После списания вертолета OH-58D Kiowa Warrior возможности американской армии по непосредственной поддержке войск упали до критической отметки, и новая машина позволит их восстановить", - проинформировали в Boeing.



" Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing представил проект скоростного вертолета-разведчика, который будет выставлен на тендер FARA Армии США. Как пишет Flightglobal, по проекту, перспективная машина будет выполнена по классической вертолетной схеме с небольшим отличием — в хвостовой части вертолета будут установлены два винта.

Конкурс FARA проводится Армией США в рамках более масштабного тендера FVL, предполагающего разработку и производство пяти типов новых летательных аппаратов для армейской авиации: от легких разведывательных и средних ударных до тяжелых транспортных, способных конкурировать по грузоподъемности с транспортными самолетами.

По итогам конкурса FARA победитель должен будет создать вертолет, способны выполнять полеты не скорости не менее 180 узлов (333 километра в час; ранее сообщалось, что скорость должна быть не менее 205 узлов). Новые машины должны будут заполнить нишу, освободившуюся после списания легких разведывательных вертолетов OH-58D Kiowa Warrior.

Согласно представленному проекту, скоростной вертолет-разведчик получит шестилопастной несущий винт, четырехлопастной рулевой винт и четырехлопастной толкающий воздушный винт. Машина будет оснащена одним турбовальным двигателем и сможет выполнять на скорости около 180 узлов.

Вертолет получит внутренние отсеки вооружения для снижения его радиолокационной заметности и авиационную пушку в носовой части. Кабина машины будет выполнена двухместной с посадкой летчиков друг за другом. Другие подробности о перспективной машине пока не раскрываются.

Внешне вертолет концерна Boeing напоминает прототип ударного скоростного вертолета AH-56 Cheyenne, разработкой которого в 1960-х годах занималась американская компания Lockheed Martin. Эта машина также имела четыре воздушных винта: четырехлопастные несущий и рулевой и трехлопастной толкающий в хвостовой части.

Эта машина имела в длину 16,7 метра, а диаметр ее несущего винта составлял 15,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса однодвигательного AH-56 составляла 11,7 тонны. Вертолет был рассчитан на крейсерский полет на скорости в 195 узлов на расстояние до 1,9 тысячи километров.

AH-56 мог быть вооружен двумя пулеметами или гранатометами на турелях в носовой части и в нижней части фюзеляжа, а также ракетами и бомбами, подвешенными на крыле. Первый полет AH-56 состоялся в 1967 году. В общей сложности по проекту были построены 10 вертолетов.

AH-56 разрабатывался специально для боевых действий во Вьетнаме. В 1972 году Армия США закрыла проект Cheyenne. Причин тому было несколько, в том числе скорое завершение войны во Вьетнаме и техническая сложность перспективной машины.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/04/boeing




 

Видосики :

Boeing: FARA

----------


## OKA

" В условиях современной войны воздушные танкеры и самолёты ДРЛО станут лакомыми целями для противника. 2 марта, портал thedrive.com сообщил о том, что компания General Atomics показала проект перспективного беспилотника для защиты невооружённых военных самолётов.

«Способность защитить дорогостоящие самолёты ВВС США в оспариваемой среде делает Defender критически важной частью Силы будущего», — сообщили в пресс-службе General Atomics.


​Рендер беспилотника Defender twitter.com/GenAtomics_ASI 

Разработка получила название Defender и представляет собой тяжёлый беспилотник, вооружённый ракетами класса «воздух-воздух». При этом боекомплект может размещаться как на внешних подвесах, так и во внутреннем отсеке. Внешне Defender очень похож на беспилотник, который General Atomics разработала в рамках проекта MQ-25. "

https://warspot.ru/16749-defender-te...dlya-samolyota

----------


## OKA

" Проблема нехватки летного состава в ВВС США

    Как сообщает американское издание "Air Force Magazine" в материале Rachel S. Cohen, Jennifer-Leigh Oprihory "USAF Still 2,100 Pilots Short of Goal" , ВВС США на конец 2019 финансового года [30 сентября 2019 года] испытывали некомплект в 2100 человек летного состава, что составляет десятую часть от определенной штатной численности летчиков в ВВС в 21 тысячу человек. При этом усилия по уменьшению дефицита летного состава пока не увенчались успехом. Данные сведения содержатся в официальном письме руководства ВВС США, направленном для состоявшихся 3 марта 2020 года слушаний по данному вопросу в подкомитете по боеготовности Комитета по делам вооруженных сил Палаты представителей Конгресса США.

    Согласно приводимым данным, на конец 2016 финансового года [30 сентября соответствующего календарного года] ВВС США имели некомплект летного состава в 1555 человек, а к 2018 финансовому году некомплект вырос до 2000 человек летного состава (при штатной численности около 20 тысяч человек). При этом большая часть некомплекта традиционно приходится на летчиков истребительной авиации.

    ВВС США в последние годы предприняли значительные усилия по увеличению количества обучаемого летного состава, предполагая к 2024 финансовому году довести численность вновь выпускаемых летчиков до 1480 человек в год. Тем не менее, хотя данный показатель был определен как требуемый еще пять лет назад, однако за эти пять лет довести подготовку новых летчиков до этой цифры не удалось. В 2019 финансовом году, как ожидалось, будет выпущено лишь 1300 новых летчиков - при заданном требовании в те же 1480. Тем не менее, это серьезное увеличение по сравнению с тем, что в 2015 финансовом году для ВВС было выпущено лишь около 1000 новых летчиков. В 2016 финансовом году было выпущено 1100 новых летчиков, в 2017 финансовом году - 1160, в 2018 финансовом году - 1109 и в 2019 финансовом году - 1279 человек.

    При этом, однако, еще в 2017 году руководство ВВС определяло необходимый требуемый минимум численности новых летчиков в 1600 человек в год.

    Проблема нехватки летного составав ВВС США усугубляется общей для военной авиации всех стран мира тенденцией оттока подготовленных летных кадров из военной авиации в гражданские авакомпании. В целом во всех видах вооруженных сил США в 2019 финансовом году, как ожидалось, будет выпущено 2200 новых летчиков, в то  время как американские гражданские авиакомпании планировали подготовить для себя 5000 человек летного состава. Командование ВВС США предлагает принятие ряда мер для удержания летного состава в рядах ВВС, включая увеличение финансового содержания летчикам и введение социальных проектов для членов их семей - например, в области расширения доступа к образованию и трудоустройству.

    27 февраля командующий Учебным авиационным командованием (Air Education and Training Command) ВВС США генерал-лейтенант Брэд Уэбб заявил, что причинами недостаточного количества подготавливаемых пилотов в 2020 году была нехватка учебных курсов, в сочетании с плохой погодой, проблемами с техническим обслуживанием учебно-тренировочных самолетов и недостатком летчиков-инструкторов. Командующий 19-й воздушной армией ВВС США генерал-майор Крейг Уиллс особо указал на недостаточную степень тхнической готовности парка учебно-тренировочных самолетов.

    Бюджетный запрос ВВС США на 2021 финансовый год предусматривает выделение 9 млрд долл на финансирование 1,2 млн летных часов для подготовки летного состава. Также 275,7 млн долл запрашиваются на продолжение НИОКР по новому учебно-тренировочному самолету Boeing Saab T-7A Red Hawk, 222,4 млн долл на финансирование услуг частных подрядчиков по обучению и боевой подготовке, а 25,7 млн долл - на эксплуатацию наземных тренажеров. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3950677.html#cutid1

Бюджеты разные, проблемы те же))

----------


## Avia M

> Бюджеты разные, проблемы те же))


Пусть калитку в стене на границе с Мексикой откроют... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает американское издание "Air Forces Times" в материале Stephen Losey "Air Force general: Two-bomber fleet is the future" , заместитель начальника штаба ВВС США по планированию и программам генерал-лейтенант Дэвид Наом, выступая 27 февраля 2020 года в комитете по делам вооруженных сил Палаты представителей Конгресса США, заявил, что ВВС США планируют на перспективу иметь смешанный парк стратегических бомбардировщиков из самолетов двух типов - новых создаваемых малозаметных бомбардировщиков Northrop Grumman В-21 Raider и модернизированных бомбардировщиков-"ветеранов" Boeing В-52 Stratofortress.



Распространенный в январе 2020 года один из первых официальных рендеров перспективного американского стратегического бомбардировщика Northrop Grumman В-21 Raider (с) Northrop Grumman и ВВС США

Таким образом, новые бомбардировщики В-21 должны заменить в составе ВВС США стратегические бомбардировщики В-1В и В-2А. Малозаметные бомбардировщики Northrop Grumman В-2A Spirit, согласно генералу Наому, будут оставаться в строю еще около десяти лет, пока В-21 полностью не достигнут оперативной готовности и не будут сертифицированы для несения ядерного оружия.

Парк же стратегических бомбардировщиков В-1В Lancer находится в плохом техническом состоянии и фактически будет начат списанием до начала поступления самолетов В-21 (началом поставок В-21 сейчас считаются 2025-2026 годы). Издание напоминает, что хотя ВВС США в 2018 году заявляли, что уровень боеготовности В-1В составляет 51,75%, однако в августе 2019 года генерал Джон Хайтен (ныне заместитель председателя Объединенного комитета начальников штабов) заявил законодателям, что фактически всего шесть В-1В находятся в боегспособном состоянии, а немалая часть парка В-1В уже длительное время пребывает в нелетном и "трудновосстановимом" состоянии. В недавно обнародованном проекте оборонного бюджета США на 2021 финансовый год предлагается вывести из состава ВВС 17 из 62 самолетов В-1В.

Касаясь судьбы В-52, генерал Наом указал, что, несмотря на возраст, сохраняющиеся самолеты этого типа имеют еще большой ресурс, и некоторые из машин будут способны оставаться на службе до 100 лет (последние серийные В-52Н были построены в 1962 году).

Модернизировав ключевые элементы B-52, включая замену двигателей, добавление новой бортовой РЛС и других новых технологий, «мы сможем делать с этим самолетом то, что мы не сможем сделать с B-1 или B-2», - сказал генерал Наом.
По заявлению заместителя министра ВВС США по закупкам, технологиям и логистике Уилла Ропера, проектные работы по модернизации B-52 «идут хорошо», и запрос ВВС на предложения по модернизации этого самолета (в первую очередь на замену двигателей) должен быть опубликован в этом году. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3949538.html






> Пусть калитку в стене на границе с Мексикой откроют...


Давно пора))

Утонут в мигрантах,  по итогам своей политики в ЛА и ЮА )

----------


## OKA

" Американская корпорация Lockheed Martin 3 марта 2020 года сообщила о поставке 500-го построенного ею истребителя пятого поколения F-35 Lightning II. 500-м по счету самолетом этого типа стал изготовленный для ВВС США F-35A (серийный номер AF-234, номер ВВС США 18-5343), поставленный на авиабазу Берлингтон (штат Вермонт) в состав 134-й истребительной эскадрильи 158-го истребительного крыла ВВС Национальной гвардии Вермонта.


500-й построенный американский истребитель пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II - изготовленный для ВВС США самолет F-35A (серийный номер AF-234, номер ВВС США 18-5343). Форт-Уорт (Техас), февраль 2020 года (с) Lockheed Martin

Согласно пресс-релизу Lockheed Martin, из 500 поставленных самолетов F-35, к модификации F-35A относятся 354 самолета, к модификации F-35В - 108 самолетов, и к модификации F-35C - 38 самолетов. Из 500 самолетов, 353 были поставлены вооруженным силам США и 147 - иностранным заказчикам (в том числе 92 - "партнерам" по программе F-35, и 55 были поставлены другим странам по линии американской программы межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales - FMS).

Также заявлено, что в феврале 2020 года мировой парк самолетов F-35 достиг суммарного налета 250 тысяч летных часов. Для самолетов F-35 подготовлено "более 985" летчиков и " более 8980" человек наземного персонала. F-35 состоят на вооружении в девяти странах. У восьми эксплуатантов эти самолеты объявлены достигшими "первоначальной оперативной готовности" (Initial Operating Capability), и у четырех эксплуатантов самолеты F-35 приняли участие в боевых действиях [имеются в виду ВВС и морская пехота США, ВВС Великобритании и ВВС Израиля - bmpd].

Напомним, что ранее Lockheed Martin сообщила, что в 2019 календарном году построила на своем заводе в Форт-Уорте (штат Техас) и поставила рекордное количество истребителей F-35 - 134 самолета F-35 всех модификаций (при плане в 131 самолет). В 2018 году был поставлен только 91 самолет F-35. Из 134 поставленных в 2019 году самолетов, 81 был поставлен вооруженным силам США и 53 - иностранным заказчикам (в том числе 30 - "партнерам" по программе F-35, и 23 - другим странам по линии программы FMS).

В 2020 году Lockheed Martin планирует поставить 141 самолет F-35, и продолжать наращивать его производство по 2023 год включительно.


(с) Lockheed Martin "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3951852.html


Бодренько так)

Поболе новых аппаратов понавыпускали, чем РФ и Китай вместе взятые))

----------


## OKA

" У начштаба ВВС США генерала Дэвида Голдфейна в конгрессе по мимо всяких «глупых» вопросов о проблемах с заправщиком КС-46А «Пегас» и состоянием парка заправщиков, спросили, является ли ракета AGM-158C (LRASM) единственным противокорабельным боеприпасом ВВС?

Дэвид явно напрягся и ответил: «LRASM – единственный наш противокорабельный боеприпас…, который не является секретным».

«Американский народ» теперь гадает, что имел ввиду начштаба: авиационную противокорабельную мину «Квикстрайк»-ER или какую-нибудь ракету, разрабатываемую другими видами вооруженных сил – морские, береговые противокорабельные комплексы или вообще что-то новое.

Один из вариантов – использование авиацией секретной противокорабельной ракеты флота «Морской дракон» от «Локхида» (кто же не знает?):



Может быть речь идет об одном из вариантов гиперзвукового оружия. Но это вряд ли…"

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/528363.html

----------


## Let_nab

*На Западе очередной рейтинг состряпали....*

----------


## OKA

> ...А вот и про U-2 :
> 
> " Американская компания Lockheed Martin завершила испытания новой мультиспектральной камеры SYERS-2C и установку таких приборов на самолеты-разведчики U-2 Dragon Lady. Как пишет Flightglobal, камера выполнена по принципу открытой архитектуры и способна передавать снимки на самолеты пятого поколения F-35 Lightning II и F-22 Raptor.
> 
> До сих пор на самолетах Dragon Lady стояли камеры SYERS-2B, способные вести съемку в восьми диапазонах. Новая камера SYERS-2C работает в десяти диапазонах и способна передавать данные на другие летательные аппараты.
> 
> SYERS-2C может вести съемку в шести видимых цветовых диапазонах, а также в двух ближних, среднем и дальнем диапазонах инфракрасного излучения. Переключение между режимами производится очень быстро. Все изображения передаются по спутниковому каналу со скоростью до 274 мегабит в секунду.
> 
> При последующих модернизациях U-2 планируется обновить оборудование связи, расширив полосу пропускания до 500 мегабит в секунду. Это будет сделано для того, чтобы SYERS-2C могла передавать изображения, получаемые во всех десяти диапазонах. Нынешняя ширина канала связи позволяет передавать одновременно изображения, полученные только в восьми диапазонах.
> ...







https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4612717.html

----------


## OKA

"  «Эльбит» поставит системы РЭБ для F-16 ВВС США
Согласно официальной публикации от 05.03.20 на сайте МО США (defense.gov), компания «Эльбит Маарахот» выиграла тендер и 28.02.20 получила контракт на поставку оборудования для самолётов F-16 Национальной Гвардии и Резерва (National Guard and Reserve) ВВС США. Стоимость поставки – более 471 млн долларов (471,634,000) в фиксированных ценах. Срок исполнения заказа – 10 лет (до февраля 2030 г.). Речь идёт о поставке подвешиваемой под пилон самолёта ИК системе предупреждения о приближении ракет (pylon-based infrared missile warning system).

Поставки будут осуществляться через филиал «Эльбит» в США – Elbit Systems of America Inc., Fort Worth, Texas. Контракт заключён Центром управления жизненным циклом ВВС на базе Хилл, штат Юта (The Air Force Life Cycle Management Center, Hill Air Force Base, Utah), номер контракта FA8232-20-D-0003. В рамках контракта, «Эльбит» получила заказ на 17.05 млн долларов для немедленного исполнения, в течении 2 ближайших лет.

Согласно сайту Themarker, речь идёт о системе из семейства PAWS (Passive Airborne Warning Systems) компании «Эльбит». Системы семейства устанавливаются на боевые и транспортные самолёты, вертолёты, а также на пассажирские и VIP самолёты. Масса системы в базовой конфигурации менее 20 кг, при наличии 3 датчиков система обеспечивает круговой обзор, с 5-6 датчиками – полный сферический обзор окружающего пространства. Обнаруживает приближение к самолёту ракет и принимает меры противодействия (отстрел ловушек, включение систем DIRCM).

Ссылки:

    Contracts For March 5, 2020, defense.gov.

    «Эльбит Маарахот» выиграла тендер ВС США на почти 0.5 млрд долларов, themarker, 07.03.20.

    «Эльбит» поставит системы РЭБ истребителям США, israeldefense, 08.03.20. "

https://oleggranovsky.livejournal.com/383461.html

----------


## cobra_73

Интересный вопрос джентльмены. Ввиду того что ВМФ США резко наращивает возможности авианосного флота развертывая по эскадрилье Ф-35Б на УДК. У меня появился вопрос _- на фоне большой нехватки пилотов палубников с нормальных авианосцев, отчего зачастую Нимицы на боевых службах несут по паре эскадрилий Хорнетов вместо 4 -_ *Кого сложнее подготовить при прочих равных пилота СКВиВП или горизонтально взлетающего ИБ с посадкой на палубу с аэрофинишером.*

----------


## OKA

"  США перебросили в Европу стратегические малозаметные бомбардировщики B-2 Spirit, сообщило в пресс-релизе Европейское командование ВС США.
Бомбардировщики, количество которых не названо, в понедельник прибыли с авиабазы в Миссури на авиабазу на португальских Азорских островах. Они примут участие в учениях. В ходе перелета над Атлантикой бомбардировщики дозаправились в воздухе с помощью самолетов-заправщиков KC-10 Extender.
"Самолеты будут действовать на различных военных объектах в зоне ответственности Европейского командования. Переброска стратегических бомбардировщиков дает возможность членам экипажа познакомиться с европейским театром и показывает поддержку союзников и партнеров со стороны США", — говорится в релизе. "

https://ria.ru/20200310/1568359204.h..._id=1568382799

----------


## Let_nab

Из свеженького! Как раз в тему прямом и главном враге России. 
Любопытный фильм о том, как Пентагон США агрессивно ведёт анти российскую\советскую пропаганду и разжигает русофобию. В это вкладываются огромные денежные средства, привлекаются все возможные ресурсы в мировом масштабе, используется ложь, подстава и спланированные провокации.
В фильме-расследовании рассказывается, как в США объявлен набор русскоязычных сотрудников, которые используются, в частности, для работы в русскоязычных социальных сетях и форумах по ведению американской пропаганды и распространении русофобии. Указано место расположения данного центра *на авиационной базе ВВС США МакДилл (US Air Force, MacDill)*. Для этого устроен специальный центр, завезено дорогостоящее оборудование, привлечены программисты и разного рода специалисты с обслуживающим персоналом. Созданы специальные программы, которые позволяют одному пропагандону выполнять работу от лица 10 различных персонажей в Интернете, при этом - каждый из персонажей изобилует достоверными наиправдивейшими деталями своей виртуальной личности. При этом работают и смежники, которые провоцируют и собирают разведывательную информацию.
Вообщем – смотрим!!!

----------


## Red307

Карта, на которой нанесены потери всех томкэтов

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/wher...ou-the-answer/

----------


## Avia M

Американский истребитель F-15 Strike Eagle оснастили новой ядерной бомбой. Вместе с ней он прилетел на авиабазу Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) США Эглин в Неваде. 
https://www.ferra.ru/news/techlife/a...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Армия США выбрала разработчиков скоростного многоцелевого винтокрыла

Армия США заключила с американскими компанией Bell и консорциумом Sikorsky/Boeing контракты на разработку и проведение испытаний прототипов скоростных многоцелевых винтокрылых летательных аппаратов. Как пишет Flightglobal, таким образом компании были допущены к участию в тендере FLRAA (Future Long Range Assault Aircraft, перспективный штурмовой летательный аппарат большой дальности), объявленном в сентябре прошлого года.

Конкурс FLRAA проводится в рамках более масштабного тендера FVL (Future Vertical Lift, перспективные аппараты с вертикальным взлетом), объявленного Армией США в 2011 году. Этот тендер предполагает проведение одновременно нескольких конкурсов на создание пяти типов новых летательных аппаратов для армейской авиации: от легких разведывательных и средних ударных до тяжелых транспортных, способных конкурировать по грузоподъемности с транспортными самолетами. Конкурс FLRAA нацелен на создание средних многоцелевых вертолетов с возможностью их доработки в ударные версии.

В рамках конкурса FLRAA разработчикам необходимо создать винтокрылые аппараты, которые могли бы в перспективе заменить многоцелевые вертолеты UH-60 Black Hawk. Согласно списку требований, новый винтокрылый аппарат должен будет выполнять полеты на крейсерской скорости 280 узлов (519 километров в час). Боевой радиус аппарата должен быть не меньше 556 километров, а перегоночная дальность полета — 4520 километров. Машина будет рассчитана на перевозку 12 бойцов.

По условиям соглашений с Bell и Sikorsky/Boeing, разработчики должны будут защитить проекты и доработать их с учетом замечаний военных, после чего прототипы летательных аппаратов будут допущены к конкурсным испытаниям. Контракт на производство опытной партии винтокрылов с одним из участников планируется заключить в третьем квартале 2021 года. Масштабные испытания новых машин военные рассчитывают начать уже в третьем квартале 2024 года. Ожидается, что к программе FLRAA присоединятся Силы специальных операций и Корпус морской пехоты.

Компания Bell выставила на конкурс Армии США конвертоплан V-280 Valor, а консорциум Sikorsky/Boeing — скоростной вертолет SB>1 Defiant. Согласно планам военных, первое подразделение с многоцелевыми винтокрылыми летательными аппаратами, разработанными в рамках программы FLRAA, будет сформировано не позднее 2030 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/17/flraa

----------


## OKA

" При сборке тихого сверхзвукового самолёта X-59 будут использоваться детали списанных истребителей.
 17 марта, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что NASA использует ряд деталей, снятых со списанной техники ВВС США, для снижения стоимости демонстратора.

«Чтобы снизить стоимость X-59, мы используем шасси от истребителя F-16, фонарь кабины пилота от учебного самолёта Т-38, часть силовой установки от самолёта-разведчика U-2 и ручку управления от истребителя F-117», — сообщили в пресс-службе NASA.



Сборка X-59

X-59 станет демонстратором технологий в рамках проекта NASA под названием Quiet Supersonic Technology (QueSST). В апреле текущего года Национальное управление по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства подписало с Lockheed Martin контракт на работы в рамках проекта, в том числе постройку действующего прототипа сверхзвукового самолёта.



Сборка демонстратора ведётся на на заводе Lockheed Martin Skunk Works в Палмдейле (штат Калифорния). Первый образец должен быть передан NASA в следующем году, а уже в 2022 году совершить свой первый полёт. "

https://warspot.ru/16847-x-59-sshityy-iz-kusochkov

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Skyryse представила систему автоматического пилотирования FlightOS, которая позволяет значительно упростить управление практически любым летательным аппаратом и перевести его на экран планшета или джойстик. Как пишет eVTOL, отработка системы производится на обеспилоченном легком вертолете Robinson R44.

Разработчики полагают, что новая система позволит значительно ускорить обучение людей управлению вертолетами и самолетами. При это управлять такими летательными аппаратами сможет большее число людей. В конечном итоге это позволит повысить мобильность людей.

Системой FlightOS можно оборудовать любой современный и перспективный летательный аппарат, оснащенный электродистанционной системой управления. На такой вертолет или самолет компания предлагает установить бортовую вычислительную систему, радиолокационную станцию и камеры.




FlightOS способна полностью контролировать летательный аппарат. Благодаря этому управление вертолетом или самолетом сводится до упрощенных команд на взлет, посадку, поворот или и вовсе автоматический полет к заданной точке. Испытания FlightOS уже состоялись. Во время проверок двое сотрудников Skyryse, не умеющие пилотировать вертолет, с помощью планшета управляли Robinson R44.

В настоящее время Skyryse занимается сертификацией новой системы в соответствии с основными и дополнительными требованиями Федерального управления гражданской авиации США.

В декабре прошлого года Skyryse испытала систему, которая позволяет превратить в беспилотник любой современный вертолет. Разработчики полагают, что в перспективе такая система позволит относительно дешево организовать беспилотную службу аэротакси на базе существующего авиапарка.

Новая система обеспилочивания вертолетов получила название Luna. Она разработана для легкого четырехместного вертолета Robinson R44, однако может быть доработана для установки на любой другой коммерческий вертолет.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/18/tablets

Нет! Без ручки- никак)) Либо дрон (с ручкой  :Biggrin:  , на всяк случай ) , либо пилот + ручка)) 

Пусть и с почти полной автоматизацией))

Планшетники  пока стрёмно на коленке держать)) А уж тянуться к нему на какую-то панель- дануна))

----------


## Let_nab

Новости из мира мультиков!

*Американцы показали уничтожение«Тополь-М» и С-400* 

Американская корпорация Lockheed Martin показала уничтожение российских ракетного комплекса «Тополь-М» и зенитного ракетного комплекса С-400. Соответствующая видеозапись была опубликована на YouTube-канале компании.
Lockheed Martin, как сообщал «Рамблер», — военно-промышленная корпорация. 16 марта на ее YouTube-канале было опубликовано видео, посвященное работе подразделения Skunk Works, которое занимается наиболее секретными разработками.
«Уникальный и проверенный подход Skunk Works позволил невозможному стать реальностью, включая разработку революционных систем ISR и UAS и связанных с ними технологий», — сказано в описании ролика.
В нем самом среди прочего представлена анимация. Она показывает, как истребители, беспилотники и самолеты дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления наводят крылатую ракету на российские ракетный комплекс «Тополь-М» и зенитный ракетный комплекс С-400, и та их уничтожает.

----------


## OKA

" Американские ВВС закупают «боевые кукурузники» А-29 Super Tucano и AT-6 Wolverine, но не совсем для себя. Вчера, 19 марта, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США заключило контракты с корпорацией Sierra Nevada и Textron для продолжения своего эксперимента Light Attack (LAE).

В октябре прошлого года программа LAE, ранее известная как OA-X, была перепрофилирована. Если изначально в Минобороны США намеревались получить дешёвую авиацию для собственных ВВС, то сейчас программа рассчитана на поддержку союзных сил. «Мы считаем, что лёгкий штурмовик может помочь нашим союзникам и партнёрам в борьбе с экстремизмом и проведении операций в их границах», — заявил генерал Дэвид Гольдфейн, начальник штаба ВВС США.


​Лёгкий штурмовик Embraer A-29 Super Tucano embraer.com 

Embraer A-29 (Super Tucano) — лёгкий турбовинтовой штурмовик, выпускающийся бразильской компанией Embraer (первый прототип поднялся в воздух в 1999 году). Изначально Super Tucano проектировался как учебный самолёт, но впоследствии был доработан и стал боевым.


​Лёгкий штурмовик AT-6 Wolverine businessinsider.com 

AT-6 Wolverine является продолжением линейки лёгких штурмовиков, в которую уже входят модели T-6A и T-6B. АТ-6 разработан американской компанией Hawker Beechcraft в рамках программы LAS (Light Air Support) на базе учебно-тренировочного самолёта Texan II. "

https://warspot.ru/16863-kazhdoy-tvari-po-pare

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США испытали дешевую крылатую ракету


Прототип ракеты Grey Wolf на пилоне истребителя F-16 AFRL

Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США провела серию испытаний прототипа дешевой крылатой ракеты и ее турбореактивного двигателя, разработанных в рамках программы Grey Wolf. Как пишет Flightglobal, во время испытаний исследователи провели несколько включений двигателя ракета на разных высотах полета. Прототип все время был закреплен на пилоне истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Разработка проекта Grey Wolf ведется по заказу Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США с 2017 года. Проект предполагает создание очень дешевых крылатых ракет, способных объединяться в группы и барражировать у цели. Дальность полета боеприпасов составит не менее 463 километров.

Проект также предполагает, что, объединившись в группу, дешевые крылатые ракеты смогут автоматически распределять роли внутри группы и совместно выполнять задание. Военные полагают, что в группе дешевые крылатые ракеты смогут эффективнее преодолевать системы противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны противника. При этом потеря нескольких ракет не станет чувствительной в финансовом плане.

В проекте Grey Wolf принимают участие две американские компании: Northrop Grumman и Ttchnical Directions Inc. Первая занимается разработкой непосредственно крылатой ракеты, а вторая — компактного и дешевого турбореактивного двигателя для нее.

Подробности о боеприпасе пока не раскрываются, а описание двигателя для ракеты — TDI-J85 — опубликовано на сайте разработчика. Эта силовая установка длиной всего 37,5 сантиметра и диаметром 22,4 сантиметра способна развивать тягу до 890 ньютонов. Двигатель оснащен электрогенератором, выдающим электрическую мощность до 1,2 киловатта. Масса TDI-J85 с генератором составляет 12,7 килограмма.

В конце декабря 2019 года Центр быстрых инноваций Исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США испытал дешевый долголетающий беспилотник с модульной полезной нагрузкой. Во время испытаний аппарат, разработанный по проекту LEAP, провел в воздухе 2,5 дня.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/21/greywolf

Как говаривал известный поэт : "эротично, практично, и экономично" ))

Для дронов- " в самый девке раз"   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Стратегический бомбардировщик В-1В Lancer запускает ракету Long Range Anti-Ship Missile (LRASM). "



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4672275.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## fotograf

https://m.fontanka.ru/2020/03/24/69049369/

----------


## Казанец

> страна зачищается от мобильных бригад вирусологов. Аж целыми караванами самолётов вывозят из страны, чтобы боролись с вирусом в странах НАТО. Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? А подпрыгивающие офицеры взяли под козырёк.


Кстати об обновлениях на сайте: а не пора ли фальшивое название темы "Главный противник" переименовать в более реалистичное "Главный союзник"? Ещё никто даже не попросил, а они уже сами инициативно шестерят:
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4300896

----------


## Red307

> Кстати об обновлениях на сайте: а не пора ли фальшивое название темы "Главный противник" переименовать в более реалистичное "Главный союзник"? Их уже даже никто и не просит, а они сами инициативно шестерят:
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4300896


Отправить очередную бригаду РХБЗ где каждый третий сотрудник ГРУ? Амеры не такие дураки как итальянцы :Wink:

----------


## Let_nab

> Кстати об обновлениях на сайте: а не пора ли фальшивое название темы "Главный противник" переименовать в более реалистичное "Главный союзник"? Ещё никто даже не попросил, а они уже сами инициативно шестерят:
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4300896


Да, действительно! 
Пу с друзьями со своей "оптимизацией" медицины позакрывал множество медучреждений по России, что по уровню доступности медобеспечения скатились на уровень РСФСР 1935 года. При этом в последнем обращении к россиянам призвал к новой медпрограмме "земской доктор", чтобы врачи ехали в деревни и места, где он позакрывал своей оптимизацией медучреждения - и что само по себе издевательство. Это старорежимное слово "земской", когда при царе-батюшке городской врач у которого закончились свежие продукты, садился в свою двухколочку, брал саквояжик с зелёнкой и стетоскоп и ехал в деревню к крестьянам типа "лечить". Послушает, зелёнкой смажет - крестьянину платить нечем и он натуральным продуктом расплачивается - куриным яйцом, курятинкой, молочком… Загрузится - и обратно в город, до следующего приезда. И каково качество такого лечения людей? Для галочки? А сейчас где этот "земской пудоктор" принимать пациентов будет, ведь даже медпункты в деревнях уничтожили его оптимизацией? В коровнике? Так их ещё до этого Пу&Ко поразвалили.

Лучше бы он врачей - отправил банальную диспансеризацию народа по всей России провести и реально определиться с состоянием здоровья своего народа! Так нет - ведь если проверят и ужаснутся - нужно бабло чтоб людей лечить, а так пусть дохнут втихоря "ведь они сами за медпомощью не обращаются" - всё в духе разгула демократии, свободы и бестолковых правок конституции, которая и так не работает! 
Поэтому моё мнение, как и вот даже сейчас с кем я общался - считают, что тратить народные средства на кого-то при том, что народ наш сам нуждается в первом необходимом - просто кощунство. Я тут в военной поликлинике зубы лечил - так с меня официально посдирали кучу денег. Зачем мне платить ещё свои деньги с налогов и недоплат в мою пенсию и своё медобеспечение и лечить НАТО если они меня не лечат!? Что за бред!? При этом рубль в говно, что все людские пенсии-зарплаты очередной раз обесценились и цены на еду баснословно растут!
Напомню - Италия вместе со своими союзниками по НАТО - ОБЪЯВИЛА НАМ САНКЦИИ! Санкции против России! Да вы вообще рехнулись им чем-то помогать за счёт россиян!

Я не прав!?

А по поводу "врага", то воплощается президентский тезис, что "никого мы врагами не считаем"... Даже враг у нас партнёр! 
Это можно рассматривать с разных точек зрения, если бы этот деятель не трогал и не касался Советского периода, к примеру, той же ситуации перед Великой Отечественной, когда все провокационные разговоры о войне пресекались - что сейчас представляют под видом тех же "репрессий". Вот и сейчас - "врагов у нас нет", а все разговоры про врагов это уголовные "разжигание" и "экстремизм". 
Чем не современные геноцид и репрессии против народа?

По мне так слово "противник", может во время Варшавского договора и НАТО было ещё более-менее в духе Холодной войны и Программы партии, когда бородатые бабы там на сцене не пели, то сейчас оно превратилось в какое-то гомосятское - "протииивный"... И надо указывать - "враг". Врага - надо знать в лицо, открыто ему это говорить. А то как гомики\пледики - "протииивник".  

Хотя на Западе открыто заявляют, что их враг - Россия и все россияне. Про американцев, так те везде это указывают, озвучивают на всех уровнях... В Европе это идёт. К примеру, недавно Меркель открытым текстом:

----------


## Let_nab

> Отправить очередную бригаду РХБЗ где каждый третий сотрудник ГРУ? Амеры не такие дураки как итальянцы


Ржу прям с "недураков"! 

Тут даже дураку понятно, что даже если в очередной бригаде РХБЗ где каждый сотрудник будет из ГРУ, то они будут направлены не по выбору кгбиста Путина - на самые секретные военные объекты, а по выбору властей Европы и США - на помощь разным бомжам - коих в Европе и США. Поэтому слать туда не то, что каждого третьего, а вообще смысла слать туда кого-то - просто нет и есть лишняя трата госбюджета России, тем более чтобы узнавать какие-то секреты...
А там, кроме каждого третьего в бригаде РХБЗ, и так полно туристов из ГРУ. Зачем ещё такое дорогое прикрытие и легенды!? Чтоб узнать все секреты НАТО через - вылечив их бомжей!? Бугагагага!

По вашему посту, как обычно, прям прямой намёк - что это у них амеры умные, а у нас полные недоумки, при этом к нам вы ещё итальянцев прировняли!

----------


## Red307

> Ржу прям с "недураков"! 
> 
> Тут даже дураку понятно, что даже если в очередной бригаде РХБЗ где каждый сотрудник будет из ГРУ, то они будут направлены не по выбору кгбиста Путина - на самые секретные военные объекты, а по выбору властей Европы и США - на помощь разным бомжам - коих в Европе и США. Поэтому слать туда не то, что каждого третьего, а вообще смысла слать туда кого-то - просто нет и есть лишняя трата госбюджета России, тем более чтобы узнавать какие-то секреты...
> А там, кроме каждого третьего в бригаде РХБЗ, и так полно туристов из ГРУ. Зачем ещё такое дорогое прикрытие и легенды!? Чтоб узнать все секреты НАТО через - вылечив их бомжей!? Бугагагага!
> 
> По вашему посту, как обычно, прям прямой намёк - что это у них амеры умные, а у нас полные недоумки, при этом к нам вы ещё итальянцев прировняли!


"Лишняя трата бюджета" это основа нынешней политики...

----------


## Казанец

Кстати, народ в обсуждении этого ролика вполне резонными вопросами задаётся. Вот мы, например, кому только долги не прощали, кому только ни помогали. Вот Куба например. У них вроде всё везде плохо, но медицина-то, говорят, шикарная-государственная, чуть ли не лучшая в мире. Ну так помогли бы нам хоть разок, прислали бы медперсонал, ну, витамины-фрукты там всякие нашим больным для укрепления иммунитета. Они-то на острове, у них вируса нет. Пришлют?

----------


## Red307

Одностороннюю любовь продлили до 36го года...
Держитесь.

----------


## cobra_73

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/532648.html

Вот это новость сезона - Бундесвер решил прикупить «по-дешевке» F/А-18E/F «Супер хорнеты»! Всего планируется для замены уже одряхлевших «Торнадо» приобрести у «Боинга» аж 45 F-18 – 30 в вариантах носителя атомного оружия и 15 – самолетов РЭБ («Гроулеры»). 

А как же евросолидарность, евроэкономика, еврофайтр и прочей бред?
Что Еуропа утрачивает уже возможность строить боевые самолеты?!

----------


## Let_nab

Любопытное попалось на глаза. Как раз по темке, но больше об идеологическом оружии нашего врага. Как это сейчас называется - гибридная война.

В стране НАТО Литве такой вот прилавочек "типо русских" часов "Авиатор". В витрине стоит модель Миг-29 в знакомой окраске наших "Стрижей" из Кубинки. Звезды на крыльях заляпаны белым корректором. И так же старательно, уродско и позорно замазали под кабиной слово "Стрижи"... Не то что Красные звёзды, но и слово "Стрижи" натовцам неприемлемо... Вот так то!!!






……………...

*При этом - подобное не в первой...*




………………………..

*А у нас патриоты нацепят на себя или родню звёздно-полоссатый или их разного рода милитаристские лейбы на всю грудь - и красуются!
А представляете Трампа в нашем войсковом бушлате с нашивкой «Стрижи» или нашивкой на груди по-русски «ВОЕНТОРГ»…, ну или дочка Клинтона в майке с флагом России или СССР…*

----------


## Let_nab

А может и хорошо, что эти сейчас в НАТО!? 
Скока он раз сказал "курва"?

----------


## boyan

Вы похоже с свидомыми побратим. У них на одного кандидата в министры, который на Максе фоткнулся в костюме российского летчика, всенацики сворой накинулись. Во времена моей молодости в перестройку были очень популярны мужские трусы с гербом СССР на причинном месте.
Вы видать из соросят перевертышей, которые кричат ууу у нас используются импортные комплектующие, а как же импортозамещение. А когда напишут, что мол все из полностью своих , то тут же визжат про изоляцию и путь КНДР.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вы похоже с свидомыми побратим. У них на одного кандидата в министры, который на Максе фоткнулся в костюме российского летчика, всенацики сворой накинулись. Во времена моей молодости в перестройку были очень популярны мужские трусы с гербом СССР на причинном месте.
> Вы видать из соросят перевертышей, которые кричат ууу у нас используются импортные комплектующие, а как же импортозамещение. А когда напишут, что мол все из полностью своих , то тут же визжат про изоляцию и путь КНДР.


Неее, походу это вы как и свидомые - никак своим мозгом элементарного  не поймёте, что дело не в комплектующих или в Кока-Коле в рязанском магазине, а в элементарном. 

А элементарное, это в том, что там на Западе, чьи флаги некоторые российские недоумки на себя напяливают и красуются, что там российские флаги их граждане на себя НЕ НАДЕВАЮТ и НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ. А более того - замазывают и чмырят… Хотя при этом, вполне по полной пользуют российский газ, нефть, лес и другие ресурсы и природное сырьё - которого у них и близко не было и нет...

Элементарное в том - что ни Трамп, ни американские сенаторы или должностные лица НАТО и члены их семей, ни их спортсмены - НА СЕБЯ РОССИЙСКИЕ ФЛАГИ И СИМВОЛИКУ НЕ НАПЯЛИВАЮТ И В НЕЙ НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ! 

Обамка или Мелани Трамп там с лейблами на кириллице на одежде и тем более с русскими нашивками типа "Военторг", "Я люблю - Москва"- не тусуются. Может тоже их обвинишь в том, что они "соросята перевёртыши"!? *Или скорее всего они просто не такие идиоты как некоторые у нас!?*

А кто видел американского или польского фигуриста в костюме российского флага? А это кстати, российский фигурист Плющенко:



Вкурили!? Или тяжко с пониманием!? 

ПС: И это..., трусы с "серпом и молотом" на причинных местах, о которых вы вспомнили - появились как раз для безмозглых, во время "перестройки", пока их страну разваливают и уничтожают.

----------


## Red307

> Неее, походу это вы как и свидомые - никак своим мозгом элементарного  не поймёте, что дело не в комплектующих или в Кока-Коле в рязанском магазине, а в элементарном. 
> 
> А элементарное, это в том, что там на Западе, чьи флаги некоторые российские недоумки на себя напяливают и красуются, что там российские флаги их граждане на себя НЕ НАДЕВАЮТ и НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ. А более того - замазывают и чмырят… Хотя при этом, вполне по полной пользуют российский газ, нефть, лес и другие ресурсы и природное сырьё - которого у них и близко не было и нет...
> 
> Элементарное в том - что ни Трамп, ни американские сенаторы или должностные лица НАТО и члены их семей, ни их спортсмены - НА СЕБЯ РОССИЙСКИЕ ФЛАГИ И СИМВОЛИКУ НЕ НАПЯЛИВАЮТ И В НЕЙ НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ! 
> 
> Обамка или Мелани Трамп там с лейблами на кириллице на одежде и тем более с русскими нашивками типа "Военторг", "Я люблю - Москва"- не тусуются. Может тоже их обвинишь в том, что они "соросята перевёртыши"!? *Или скорее всего они просто не такие идиоты как некоторые у нас!?*
> 
> А кто видел американского или польского фигуриста в костюме российского флага? А это кстати, российский фигурист Плющенко:
> ...


Не читал Плющенко ваших опусов про начало войны... А то бы в советском флаге выехал на лёд...

----------


## Let_nab

> Не читал Плющенко ваших опусов про начало войны... А то бы в советском флаге выехал на лёд...


Так в чём проблема!? Если вы даже осведомлены, что он не читал меня, то посодействуйте, чтоб почитал!
Хотя, дело не в вашей осведомленности - что там Плющенко читал или нет. Вы, если не согласны, могли бы мне оппонировать аргументом и фактом, что мол ЛетНаб неправ, а вы опять в своём обычном стиле excrementum(лат.) выдали очередной пустой пост...  

*У вас на форуме что ни пост - так не в обсуждении проблемы и темы, а всегда - чисто хитровывернутый excrementum(лат.)! И вот опять.*

----------


## Let_nab

А по теме новость:

*США скоро начнут готовить диверсантов на военных объектах у Очакова...*

Источник: https://politpuzzle.ru/160987-ssha-s...=pulse_mail_ru

Строительство на Украине сразу четырех военных объектов армии США не только привлекает внимание российской стороны, но и внушает опасения по поводу их использования против РФ. Так, в материале сетевого издания «Царьград» было указано на то, что подобная активность американцев в соседней Россией стране способствует лишь дестабилизации ситуации в регионе.

Источником было отмечено, что уже осуществляется поиск подрядчиков для возведения американских центров боевой подготовки у села Девички в Киевской области и в окрестностях села Широколановка Николаевской области, в каждом из которых могут быть размещено по 300-400 человек. Также готовится сооружение возле Очакова склада для плавсредств роты специальных операций Корпуса морской пехоты США. Помимо этого, в рамках проведения реновации казарм в Киевской области, планируется создание еще одного американского объекта.

Все это внушает серьезные опасения по поводу того, что американская сторона целенаправленно готовит почву для совершения недружественных актов вооруженной агрессии в отношении РФ в будущем. В качестве подтверждения данного утверждения в издании указали на интервью военного эксперта Алексея Леонкова, который рассказал RT, что «американские военные эксперты будут готовить диверсионно-разведывательные группы для боя в городских условиях».

«В этом отмечался и Очаковский центр, построенный для диверсионных групп, которые действуют с акватории моря», — заявил Леонков. Указывая на возможность того, что США скоро начнут готовить диверсантов на данных военных объектах, он затем пояснил: «Через них осуществляется контроль и оказание финансовой помощи, а также дальнейшая подготовка украинских военнослужащих по разработанным Соединенными Штатами программам»....

----------


## Red307

> Так в чём проблема!? Если вы даже осведомлены, что он не читал меня, то посодействуйте, чтоб почитал!
> Хотя, дело не в вашей осведомленности - что там Плющенко читал или нет. Вы, если не согласны, могли бы мне оппонировать аргументом и фактом, что мол ЛетНаб неправ, а вы опять в своём обычном стиле excrementum(лат.) выдали очередной пустой пост...  
> 
> *У вас на форуме что ни пост - так не в обсуждении проблемы и темы, а всегда - чисто хитровывернутый excrementum(лат.)! И вот опять.*


Я технарь. Мне интересны темы, отвечающие профилю форума, а не ваша агитация. Если б я хотел подискутировать по поводу каких-либо исторических фактов, я бы пошел на какой-нибудь welovestalin.ru. 
А тут написано airforse.ru. В переводе на русские - военно-воздушные силы. Предпочитаю придерживаться профиля форума, а на ваш пропагандистский флуд отвечаю своим

----------


## Avia M

> Предпочитаю придерживаться профиля форума


Ваши предпочтения, не вяжутся с заявлениями... Пропаганда и флуд в изобилии.  :Confused:

----------


## Red307

> Ваши предпочтения, не вяжутся с заявлениями... Пропаганда и флуд в изобилии.


Антипропаганда. Не путайте.

----------


## Let_nab

> Я технарь. Мне интересны темы, отвечающие профилю форума, а не ваша агитация. Если б я хотел подискутировать по поводу каких-либо исторических фактов, я бы пошел на какой-нибудь welovestalin.ru. 
> А тут написано airforse.ru. В переводе на русские - военно-воздушные силы. Предпочитаю придерживаться профиля форума, а на ваш пропагандистский флуд отвечаю своим


Да ладно лукавить! Прям улыбнуло! В вас техническое - разве что в пользовании техникой прикладной демагогии! 

Вот реально. Я сам инженер. Инженерно-техническое мышление заключается в механических действиях человека, нет психологии, нет идеологии, нет демагогии... Принцип инженерно-технического мышления заключён в простых рамках работы механизмов, которые по сути своей находятся в таких же ограниченных рамках = "работает" или "сломан". Ремонт или наладка происходит в таких же ограниченных рамках параметров работы механизма (агрегата, блока и т.п)., если не тот блок имеет проблему - так другой, фактически методом исключения и тоже в таких же ограниченных рамках не выходящих в другие области. 

То есть, в инженерно-техническом поле - всё строго! Есть проблема - она рассматривается только в рамках проблемы. У нас тоже на форуме - есть проблема - она обсуждается. Обсуждение у технарей идёт конкретное, так как все имеют практический опыт, и разница у нас либо в практическом опыте, либо в специфике специальности. В частности, технари которые работали в науке - они имеют свою специфику мышления - она называется исследовательской, то есть если примитивно выразиться - "погонять механизм за пределом возможности и что придумать". 

Но вы вот совершенно не техник, вы не рассматриваете проблему по сути - вы реально флудите, отводите и отвлекаете от темы какой-то шнягой, переходите на личности и т.п, как в Интернете это просто называется - троллите. *Причём делаете это с идеологическим уклоном и подоплёкой и только определённые темки!* А это явно показывает не техника, а "засланного казачка" пропагандона, который просто пользуется "техническим словарём" который под рукой, чтобы выдать себя за технаря - свояка на авиафоруме. Всё просто! Вот другие форумчане это тоже подметили!

То, что я пишу много букв и могу пользовать художественным словом, так я просто увлёкся на пенсии гуманитарными науками как история, психология и политика - это меня развлекает и занимает... Враг\противник - пользует технику не только в области машин, но и в гибридной плоскости противостояния. Всё честно!

----------


## Red307

> Да ладно лукавить! Прям улыбнуло! В вас техническое - разве что в пользовании техникой прикладной демагогии! 
> 
> Вот реально. Я сам инженер. Инженерно-техническое мышление заключается в механических действиях человека, нет психологии, нет идеологии, нет демагогии... Принцип инженерно-технического мышления заключён в простых рамках работы механизмов, которые по сути своей находятся в таких же ограниченных рамках = "работает" или "сломан". Ремонт или наладка происходит в таких же ограниченных рамках параметров работы механизма (агрегата, блока и т.п)., если не тот блок имеет проблему - так другой, фактически методом исключения и тоже в таких же ограниченных рамках не выходящих в другие области. 
> 
> То есть, в инженерно-техническом поле - всё строго! Есть проблема - она рассматривается только в рамках проблемы. У нас тоже на форуме - есть проблема - она обсуждается. Обсуждение у технарей идёт конкретное, так как все имеют практический опыт, и разница у нас либо в практическом опыте, либо в специфике специальности. В частности, технари которые работали в науке - они имеют свою специфику мышления - она называется исследовательской, то есть если примитивно выразиться - "погонять механизм за пределом возможности и что придумать". 
> 
> Но вы вот совершенно не техник, вы не рассматриваете проблему по сути - вы реально флудите, отводите и отвлекаете от темы какой-то шнягой, переходите на личности и т.п, как в Интернете это просто называется - троллите. *Причём делаете это с идеологическим уклоном и подоплёкой и только определённые темки!* А это явно показывает не техника, а "засланного казачка" пропагандона, который просто пользуется "техническим словарём" который под рукой, чтобы выдать себя за технаря - свояка на авиафоруме. Всё просто! Вот другие форумчане это тоже подметили!
> 
> То, что я пишу много букв и могу пользовать художественным словом, так я просто увлёкся на пенсии гуманитарными науками как история, психология и политика - это меня развлекает и занимает... Всё честно!


Какой вы нахрен инженер. Бывший замполит. Занимаетесь на форуме пропагандой СССР. Не помню вас ни в одной технической теме, зато про политику льёте как Первый канал. 

Соловьёву со Скарбеевой привет! :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> Да ладно! 
> Так я такой же бывший замполит как и бывший авиационный инженер! И чё дальше!? 
> У вас вон во всю больная ненависть к советскому прошлому и русофобия. Вас козявит от исторической правды.  
> 
> Я, с таким же успехом через вас, передаю привет либерастам Венедиктову и Навальному!


То есть не замполит и не "авиационный инженер". Хорошо хоть в этом признался. :Biggrin: 
Пиши дальше свои попагандистские простыни, "инженер". :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> То есть не замполит и не "авиационный инженер". Хорошо хоть в этом признался.
> Пиши дальше свои попагандистские простыни, "инженер".


Что-то вы главного не заметили - я признаться в том, что вы близко не техник - что вы и не отрицали! 
Я знаю, что я продолжу - не отклоняясь от тем веток форума и в рамках правил. 
Меня пока беспокоит одно - привет своим либерастам передадите от меня?

----------


## Red307

> Что-то вы главного не заметили - я признаться в том, что вы близко не техник - что вы и не отрицали! 
> Я знаю, что я продолжу - не отклоняясь от тем веток форума и в рамках правил. 
> Меня пока беспокоит одно - привет своим либерастам передадите от меня?


Конечно я не техник. У меня диплом о высшем техническом образовании. Я инженер. Странно, что вас этому ваши пропагандоны не обучили. :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

> Неее, походу это вы как и свидомые - никак своим мозгом элементарного  не поймёте, что дело не в комплектующих или в Кока-Коле в рязанском магазине, а в элементарном. 
> 
> А элементарное, это в том, что там на Западе, чьи флаги некоторые российские недоумки на себя напяливают и красуются, что там российские флаги их граждане на себя НЕ НАДЕВАЮТ и НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ. А более того - замазывают и чмырят… Хотя при этом, вполне по полной пользуют российский газ, нефть, лес и другие ресурсы и природное сырьё - которого у них и близко не было и нет...
> 
> Элементарное в том - что ни Трамп, ни американские сенаторы или должностные лица НАТО и члены их семей, ни их спортсмены - НА СЕБЯ РОССИЙСКИЕ ФЛАГИ И СИМВОЛИКУ НЕ НАПЯЛИВАЮТ И В НЕЙ НЕ КРАСУЮТСЯ! 
> 
> Обамка или Мелани Трамп там с лейблами на кириллице на одежде и тем более с русскими нашивками типа "Военторг", "Я люблю - Москва"- не тусуются. Может тоже их обвинишь в том, что они "соросята перевёртыши"!? *Или скорее всего они просто не такие идиоты как некоторые у нас!?*
> 
> А кто видел американского или польского фигуриста в костюме российского флага? А это кстати, российский фигурист Плющенко:
> ...


типично свидомая логика. А вот у них, бла бла бла. Все понятно, агитутка вульгариус

----------


## boyan

> Какой вы нахрен инженер. Бывший замполит. Занимаетесь на форуме пропагандой СССР. Не помню вас ни в одной технической теме, зато про политику льёте как Первый канал. 
> 
> Соловьёву со Скарбеевой привет!


Они то тут при чем. Это обычная агитутка перевертыш. Страдатель за Рассею. Псевдострадатель.

----------


## Red307

Старые версии палубных истребителей F/A-18 Hornet C/D, стоящие на вооружении Корпуса морской пехоты США, начали получать новые радиолокационные станции AN/APG-79(v)4 с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР). Модернизацией самолетов занимается компания Raytheon.

О подписании контракта с командованием Корпуса морской пехоты на поставку радаров с активной фазированной антенной решёткой (АФАР) компания объявила в начале января прошлого года. Тогда же стало известно, что на самолеты F/A-18C/D Hornet будет установлена РЛС APG-79(v)4 — модифицированная версия радара APG-79, устанавливаемого на самолёты Super Hornet и EA-18G Growler. Решение об установке именно этой РЛС было принято по причине, что она на 90% совместима с базовой РЛС F/A-18C/D Hornet, что значительно упрощает, как установку, так и последующее обслуживание модернизированных самолетов.
По планам командования КМП, модернизации будут подвергнуты все истребители F/A-18C/D, стоящие на вооружении Морской пехоты США. По последним данным, американские морпехи имеют семь эскадрилий Hornet по 12 самолетов в каждой. Всего заказано 112 радаров, включая запасные экземпляры. Работы по модернизации планируется завершить к маю 2022 года.

По словам командования КМП, установка новой РЛС с АФАР значительно расширит боевые возможности авиации морской пехоты.

Палубный истребитель F/A-18 был разработан компанией McDonnel Douglas в 70-е годы и в ходе эксплуатации неоднократно модернизировался. За время производства выпущено около 2000 истребителей Hornet, стоящих на вооружении ВМС и Корпуса морской пехоты США, а также армий некоторых стран НАТО.

https://topwar.ru/169536-palubnye-is...ry-s-afar.html

----------


## Avia M

> Старые версии палубных истребителей F/A-18 Hornet C/D, стоящие на вооружении Корпуса морской пехоты США, начали получать новые радиолокационные станции AN/APG-79(v)4 с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР).


Прекрасно... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Прекрасно...


Мне плевать на ваши условности))

----------


## Nazar

> Мне интересны темы, отвечающие профилю форума, а не ваша агитация. Если б я хотел подискутировать по поводу каких-либо исторических фактов, я бы пошел на какой-нибудь welovestalin.ru. 
> А тут написано airforse.ru. В переводе на русские - военно-воздушные силы. Предпочитаю придерживаться профиля форума, а на ваш пропагандистский флуд отвечаю своим


Ой, да ладно..Сколько раз, мне приходилось вам напоминать, что здесь сайт airforse.ru, что-бы вы вчера это усвоили? Надеюсь и про Скейлмоделс усвоите.

----------


## Red307

> Ой, да ладно..Сколько раз, мне приходилось вам напоминать, что здесь сайт airforse.ru, что-бы вы вчера это усвоили? Надеюсь и про Скейлмоделс усвоите.


Ты - плохой учитель.
ЛетНаб на собственном примере хорошо показал.

На скейлмоделз похоже какой-то ранимый модератор перестарался. Ничего криминального, но там много странных. Политику от экономики не отличают. Переживу

----------


## Nazar

> Ты - плохой учитель.


Я не учитель...




> ЛетНаб на собственном примере хорошо показал.


И его я не учил, излишне эмоциональные комментарии пресекал, но не учил.




> На скейлмоделз похоже какой-то ранимый модератор перестарался.


Скорее всего..




> Ничего криминального, но там много странных.


Зачем посещать те места, где много странных? Например я, в такие не хожу.




> Политику от экономики не отличают.


Экономика неразрывно связана с политикой и наоборот.




> Переживу


Не сомневаюсь. Но надеюсь..

----------


## Avia M

> Не сомневаюсь. Но надеюсь..


Переживет. Самоизоляция в помощь... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Не надоело вам оффтопить?
Люди читают

----------


## Let_nab

> Антипропаганда. Не путайте.


Антипропаганда!? Вы прям "технарь-замполит" или это - "инженер-замполит"! Я тут просто под стАлом от смеха!!! Я повторюсь - но вы реально меня веселите! Хотя уверен, что не одного меня. 

Самый прикол в том, что у вас нет никакой "антипропаганды". Ваша "антипропаганда" представляет собой банальный вброс желчи и язвы, а сейчас вообще пустословие, что даже противоречите самому себе. То вы техник, то не техник, а инженер...

Потом... А кто тут что-то пропагандирует-агитирует, чтобы вы так добровольно-мужественно стали в ряды антипропагандонов!? Прям ополченец-антипропагандон! 

Пропаганда, в общем понимании термина, это распространение информации для оказания воздействия на общественное мнение.
Так если рассматривать это в общей терминологии, то каждый участник форума или вообще любого поста в социальных сетях Интернете - занимается пропагандой. даже если он постит свой мукбанг, чем распространяет информацию о себе и жрачке, оказывает на других воздействие - возбуждая аппетит у других, и создаёт общественное мнение что и как есть.

Если речь идёт о вас, когда вас рвёт по швам даже просто от слов "СССР", "Советский" или "антисоветский", что вам сразу мерещится "пропаганда" - то, батенька, это ваши личные трудности и трудности ваших хозяев-кураторов. Ну ведь незя так близко к сердцу принимать свою работу русофоба и антисоветчика! Они всегда плохо кончали - то прыгали с высоты, чтоб всмятку, то стрелялись-травились, или кончались со шлюхами на мосту...

Касаемо меня, то я ничего не пропагандирую, тем более какую-либо идеологию. Я не пропагандирую вступать в октябрята или в партию, я не пропагандирую документы ЦК КПСС и марксизм-ленинизм... Если речь идёт, как тут о "Главном противнике", то я заметил важную составляющую противостояния врагов - это морально-психологическую, при которой одна сторона чётко знает, чётко и публично озвучивает кто их враг, а другая сторона бессознательно и бездумно совершает поступки, которые сами по себе не только аполитичны, но и предательские. А как говорят в народе, что победы над врагом не может быть - без победы над ним в своём сознании. 

Тем более, публикуя на соседней ветке исторические документы, говорящие сами за себя, про реальных зачинщиков 2 Мировой войны - я не пользую центральный орган ЦК КПСС газету "Правда", а использую сканы оригинальных исторических документов, в том числе из госархива Польши, которые они либо умалчивают, либо даже свои "лабзания" с Гитлером - лживо интерпретируют в свою пользу. Поэтому напрягаться и называть это "пропагандой" чего-то, ну кроме ПРАВДЫ - просто идиотизм.

Меня смешат подобные вам персонажи, которые от злобы пыжатся и не могут ничем опровергнуть историческую правду про тот же СССР, поэтому начинают банально переходить на личности и нести чушь.   

Так что, батенька, это вы попутали...

----------


## Let_nab

> Не надоело вам оффтопить?
> Люди читают


Вот! И тут лицемерие... А кто начал кроме вас тут офф топить, вместо того, чтобы аргументированно оппонировать в рамах поднятой проблемы согласно темы топика.

----------


## Let_nab

> типично свидомая логика. А вот у них, бла бла бла. Все понятно, агитутка вульгариус


Свидомый - это от польского слова świadomy, что в переводе означает сознательный.

Поэтому, в прямом значении этого слова *я действительно являюсь сознательным человеком*. Можно было на русском языке это высказать, а не на польском.

Если же речь идёт об оскорбительном, переносно-оскорбительном значении этого слова, которое используют разного рода недалёкие персонажи где-то в подворотнях, в отношении украинцев - то это меня улыбает. 

*При этом ты, даже сам не понимая и не осознавая, попал в самую точку проблемы – СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.*

А с сознательностью в России у некоторых россиян - ой как хреново! И ведь речь идёт не об украинцах, а о России и россиянах, которые носят на себе государственную символику государства, которое открыто считает Россию и россиян своими врагами, для этого создало военный блок НАТО, проводит военные манёвры возле границ России, направляет ядерные ракеты на цели в России и на нас... Я понимаю, что проще бзднуть и испортить воздух, чем аргументированно оппонировать, и тем более, сказать то нечего на факт о том, что *они там в США и ЕвроНАТО на российскую символику наплевали и замазывают, что их президенты-сенаторы-спортсмены и прочая с членами их семей не напяливают покрасоваться на себя российскую символику или надписи на русском языке... Мы у них "Главный противник"!*

*А ты вот - сознательный?*

----------


## Let_nab

> Конечно я не техник. У меня диплом о высшем техническом образовании. Я инженер. Странно, что вас этому ваши пропагандоны не обучили.


О как! Уже не техник!?
Вы ж сами себя "технарём" называете, а это тоже самое что и техник. Техник - технарь, ну и дальше разного рода уменьшительные, ласкательные или уничижительные... Плохо владеете русским языком!? Ну так конечно - ваши то пропагандоны могут набрать себе в штат только разного рода двоечников, безграмотных и некомпетентных неучей.
Более того. Авиационный инженер - никогда технарём себя называть не будет. Он пять лет не для этого учился, чтоб в техниках ходить. *Технарь – это тот, кто с «бычьим глазом», а не с «поплавком».* И то, если речь зайдёт в общем о специальности, то она инженерно-техническая. Есть такое - ВУС. Он и то - разный.

*Вы чёт так себя расшифровали на дешёвом, даже дистанционно... Просто позорище какое-то!  

Ты тут реально палишься во всю, что элементарной «бытовой» терминологии не знаешь, а изображаешь из себя «свояка-авиатора»! Мы понимаем, что нормальных компетентных людей там у вас нет, поэтому нанимают работать в РуНете всяких бездарей. А ещё «антипропагандой» надрываешься заняться! Справься хоть с элементарщиной…*

----------


## Let_nab

*Создание США сети военных биологических лабораторий по периметру границ России*

Военно-биологическая инфраструктура США вблизи российских границ 

Ежедневно на экранах телевизоров и электронных СМИ обсуждаются темы наращивания группировки НАТО в Восточной Европе и антироссийских санкций. При этом гораздо меньше внимания уделяется другой проблеме - военное ведомство США завершает процесс опоясывания России биологическими лабораториями двойного назначения.

Центральные референс-лаборатории, создаваемые США, дополненные сетью менее крупных зональных станций, с 2010 г. действуют на Украине, с 2011 г. в Грузии, а с 2016 г. в Казахстане. Канадой предпринималась попытка создания ЦРЛ в Киргизии. В программы сотрудничества с Соединёнными Штатами в военно-биологической сфере были вовлечены Армения, Азербайджан, Узбекистан.

Так, на Украине в рамках соглашения между Министерством здравоохранения Украины и Министерством обороны США от 29.08.2005, № 840_138 открыты лаборатории по изучению особо опасных инфекций, в том по одной лаборатории открыто в Киеве, Одессе, Херсоне, Тернополе, Ужгороде, Виннице, Харькове и Луганске, по две лаборатории - в Днепропетровске, три лаборатории действуют во Львове. Таким образом, 8 из 13 лабораторий открыты в украинских городах-миллионниках (Киев, Львов, Одесса, Днепропетровск и Харьков) с общим населением около 10 млн человек. Интегрирующим подрядчиком строительства всех лабораторий выступила американская компания «Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp.».



*Украинцы напуганы: не на нашей ли территории "изобрели" COVID- 2019?*
Читайте больше на https://www.pravda.ru/news/world/148...oratorii_ssha/

*МИД Китая: коронавирус в Ухань могли завезти из США*
Читайте больше на https://www.pravda.ru/news/world/148..._podarok_ssha/


В Грузии в пос. Алексеевка в пригороде Тбилиси функционирует лаборатория «Центр исследования общественного здоровья им. Ричарда Лугара» (после неоднократных протестов России передана Национальному центру по контролю заболеваний Грузии). Также в республике модернизированы региональные санэпидемстанции. Кроме того, в Грузии действует ряд биологических объектов, подконтрольных Пентагону: Тбилисский Национальный центр по контролю инфекционных заболеваний; Центр поддержки уменьшения угроз в Кутаиси; хранилище высокоопасных биосубстанций на военной базе в окрестностях Тбилиси; Растительная лаборатория в Кобулети; Институт микробиологии, вирусологии и бактериофагов в Тбилиси. Создан банк возбудителей остропротекающих и опасных заболеваний.

В Казахстане завершается строительство американской компанией AECOM (подрядчик Агентства по сокращению военной угрозы /DTRA/ Министерства обороны США) на базе «Казахского научного Центра карантинных и зоонозных инфекций им. М. Айкимбаева» в Алматы Центральной референс-лаборатории. Дополнять казахстанскую ЦРЛ будет новая станция раннего оповещения о вспышках заболеваний в Центральной Азии, создаваемая на базе Научно-исследовательского сельскохозяйственного института ДНИСХИ. На ее возведение США выделили 5,6 млн долларов. В 2001 г. правительством Казахстана создана межведомственная комиссия по проведению исследовательских работ и предотвращению распространения испытанных биологических средств на острове Возрождения в Аральском море. В реализации проекта приняло участие DTRA.

В 2013 г. в Азербайджане в г. Баку построена ЦРЛ с 3-м уровнем биологической безопасности, специализирующаяся на исследовании патогенных микроорганизмов в образцах человеческого и животного происхождения. Строительство спонсировалось DTRA.

В Армении летом 2016 г. планируется открытие Центральной референс-лаборатории в Ереване. Аналогичные лаборатории будут открыты в 2017 г. в Лори, Гехаркуникской и Сюникской областях, в Гюмри. Весной 2016 г. года в Иджеване при поддержке США закончена реконструкция лаборатории Национального центра по контролю и профилактике болезней Минздрава Армени.

В Молдавии в 2008 г. при поддержке USAID открыта Центральная референс-лаборатория в Кишиневе в рамках проекта «Предупреждение ВИЧ/СПИДа и гепатитов В, С».

В Таджикистане западными компаниями, аффилированными с оборонной промышленностью США, создана сеть бактериологических лабораторий в Согдийской и Хатлонской областях, г. Душанбе и республиканской туберкулезной больнице «Шифо» в Вахдате, в данные лаборатории разрешен вход только специалистам из ПРООН.

В Узбекистане Национальная референс-лаборатория открыта в 2007 г. при финансовой поддержке USAID. В 2011 г. DTRA оплатило строительство двух диагностических лабораторий второго уровня биологической безопасности в Андижане и Фергане. Всего на территории Узбекистана функционируют 10 биологических лабораторий DTRA. 
Особенности построенных США биологических лабораторий 

США декларируют исключительно гражданское назначение деятельности этих объектов - обеспечение биологической безопасности постсоветских республик. Однако, они могут быть использованы - а, возможно, уже используются - во враждебных России целях. 

*Следующие факты диктуют такие предположения:*

1. *Все объекты возводятся на средства Министерства обороны США*, а не Министерства здравоохранения. По своей стоимости это сейчас самые дорогие объекты, финансируемые правительством США в регионе (расходы на ЦРЛ на Украине - свыше 175 млн дол., Грузии - 150 млн, в Казахстане - 130 млн дол.), что говорит о приоритетности программы для Вашингтона. Именно американское военное командование ставит перед ЦРЛ научные цели и является получателем систематизированной информации. При этом не только сторонним наблюдателям, но и непосредственным исполнителям научных работ на местах может быть не ясно, имеют ли проводимые биологические исследования конечный мирный или наступательный характер. В силу специфики отрасли это понятно только заказчику, т.е. Пентагону.

2. Практика использования американцами подобных объектов показывает, что они выведены из-под национального контроля, функционируют в закрытом режиме. Лаборатории укомплектовываются иностранным персоналом, в том числе обладающим дипломатическим иммунитетом, а представители местного гражданского здравоохранения прямого доступа к этим объектам не имеют. Число сотрудников лабораторий, от 50 до 250 человек, намного превышает количество персонала, необходимого для обслуживания автоматизированных гражданских лабораторий с заявленными целями.

Объекты, финансируемые США на постсоветском пространстве, являются частью глобальной системы лабораторий, которую Вашингтон расширяет по всему миру. У многих стран, в которых появились такие комплексы, возникают типичные проблемы. Так, в 2010 г. Индонезия настояла на закрытии медицинского научного подразделения ВМС США NAMRU-2, деятельность которого она никак не контролировала, хотя располагалось оно в комплексе зданий Минздрава страны. Джакартой были зафиксированы проведение засекреченных экспериментов и несанкционированный мониторинг национальных исследований. Также причинами решения стали требования американской стороны предоставить дипломатический статус для сотрудников лаборатории и её отказ передать на безвозмездной основе результаты исследований отобранных на индонезийской территории образцов вируса «птичьего гриппа» H5N1. Министр здравоохранения Индонезии Сити Фадила Супари тогда выразила опасения, что результаты работы NAMRU-2 с образцами местных патогенов в будущем будут использованы США при создании биологического оружия или для коммерческого продвижения в развивающиеся страны вакцин западных фармацевтических компаний.

3. Руководителями объектов часто назначаются лица из числа лояльных Вашингтону военных или сотрудников спецслужб. Так, ЦРЛ в Тбилиси ранее возглавляла шеф грузинской разведки Анна Жвания. Возможным главой алматинской ЦРЛ называют Канатжана Алибекова - советского военного микробиолога-«перебежчика», который продолжительное время работал в США в сфере биологического оружия и биотерроризма.

4. ЦРЛ располагаются в городах или в непосредственной близости от крупных городов-миллионников (Одесса, Харьков, Алма-Ата), вблизи морских портов (Одесса), аэропортов (Тбилиси) или в сейсмоопасных, 9-балльных, зонах (Алма-Ата). С точки зрения обеспечения безопасности их местоположение является чрезвычайно уязвимым, особенно в случае с казахстанской лабораторией, расположенной в регионе с повышенным риском экстремистской угрозы, однако с позиции близости транспортно-логистических узлов местоположение ЦРЛ выгодно для американцев.

5. Вызывает вопросы и тот факт, что, хотя обычно вспышки опасных инфекций фиксируются в Африке и Южной Азии, американские военные проявляют повышенный интерес к странам с относительно благополучной эпидемиологической обстановкой. Зато расположенным вблизи границ основных геополитических конкурентов США. 

Цели и задачи США на указанном направлении 

Система лабораторных комплексов по периметру границ России потенциально позволит Пентагону решать ряд задач:

1. Собирать информацию (о территориальных микроорганизмах, эндемичных патогенах, средствах борьбы с ними, каналах распространения заболеваний и т.д.), которая потенциально будет иметь ценность для создания нового поколения наступательного биологического оружия - оружия избирательного действия, эффективного против России, Ирана и КНР.

2. Проводить диверсионные операции, направленные на нанесение ущерба экономике (уничтожение поголовья скота, дискредитацию продукции государства на мировых рынках) и человеческому потенциалу России - речь идет о снижении иммунитета и способности к воспроизводству. Одной из первых таких диверсий могла быть вспышка африканской чумы свиней на юге и в центре России в 2012-2013 годах. Атипичная устойчивость к условиям северных широт могла быть привита вирусу в американской ЦРЛ в Грузии, откуда он распространился и где велись работы с соответствующим штаммом. Подобные операции широко практиковались США и ранее, например, против Кубы.

3. Проводить испытания своих биологических разработок в районах, приближённых к территории потенциальных противников (например, отслеживать вирулентность, пути распространения и другие свойства возбудителей опасных болезней).

4. Усиливать зависимость России, КНР и Ирана от продукции западной фармацевтической индустрии, рассчитывая в будущем предлагать лекарственные препараты от заболеваний, искусственно синтезированных или модифицированных с помощью сети ЦРЛ. Тем более что генная инженерия в США достигла впечатляющих результатов.

5. Обходить ограничения, налагаемые Женевской конвенцией от 1972 года о запрещении бактериологического и токсинного оружия, отказывая иностранным инспекторам в доступе к объектам за пределами национальной территории (американцы последовательно уклоняются от создания верификационного механизма в рамках КБТО, в том числе от подписания выработанного в 2001 г. по инициативе Москвы соответствующего протокола к Конвенции). Не опасаться протестов американской общественности и последствий нарушения собственного законодательства в данной сфере.

6. Получить доступ к результатам советской военно-биологической программы. Так, свои коллекции возбудителей опасных болезней (в том числе боевые штаммы микроорганизмов, созданные в СССР) в обмен на американскую помощь в США передали Украина, Грузия, Азербайджан и Казахстан. Указанные коллекции - уникальный продукт деятельности советских ученых, создававшийся в течение нескольких десятилетий. Это, помимо прочего, позволяет составить представление о текущем военно-биологическом потенциале России, предусмотрев соответствующие средства защиты от него. 

Факты возможной утечки вирусов из американских лабораторий

1. Распространение африканской чумы свиней из Грузии на юг России


Предложения по противодействию.

С учётом сказанного, есть все основания полагать, что военно-биологическая деятельность США у границ стран ОДКБ угрожает их национальным интересам. А если так, требуется принять совместные упреждающие меры, в том числе:

1. Разработать и принять соглашение о мерах биологической защиты в рамках ОДКБ, запрещающее деятельность военных биологов третьих стран (и работы в их интересах) на территории государств-участников и предусматривающее механизм верификации.

2. Продолжить международные усилия по принятию протокола о механизме контроля к КБТО.

3. Расширить предоставление государствам ОДКБ альтернативной технической помощи со стороны России по оборудованию хранилищ патогенов и других биологических объектов с целью их совместной эксплуатации, снизив тем самым зависимость от донорства США.

4. Широко информировать общественность и руководство стран-реципиентов американской помощи об угрозах размещения ЦРЛ, в т.ч. с использованием СМИ и дипломатических каналов. Если Киев и Тбилиси пошли на сотрудничество с США в военно-биологической сфере в период пребывания у власти лояльных Вашингтону правительств, то Астана, предположительно, недооценила риски, исходящие от данной программы.

5. Организовать сбор информации, позволяющей идентифицировать реальное назначение биологических объектов Пентагона. Причём, пресс-конференции, проводившиеся для журналистов в Казахстане, и экскурсии для граждан в Грузии никак не дают полного представления об этом. Здесь уместны, скорее, настойчивые запросы о проведении инспекций с участием специалистов, усилия по линии спецслужб и т.д.

6. Важно добиться огласки и публичного обсуждения текстов международных договоров, в соответствии с которыми осуществляются текущие военно-биологические программы США в соседних с Россией странах, провести оценку обязательств, которые последние принимают на себя в обмен на американскую помощь.

7. Расширять сотрудничество со всеми заинтересованными сторонами, в т.ч. с КНР и Ираном в вопросах биологической защиты, в частности наладить с ними обмен информацией об общих угрозах. 


*Вы можете принять участие в поиске способов противодействия данной угрозе российским интересам.* Для этого выполните одно или несколько заданий по сбору и систематизации материалов из списка ниже. Либо предложите, в каком еще направлении можно продолжить информационную разработку угрозы.

1. Размещение биолабораторий Пентагона сопровождается, как правило, кампанией поддержки со стороны официальных лиц в правительственных СМИ. Противодействие может заключаться в следующем: 

а) выяснить, какие общественные деятели, СМИ и журналисты в этом участвуют, их взаимодействие с зарубежными организациями (спонсоры, контакты, поездки), по каким вопросам, связанным с деятельностью США в СНГ ранее высказывались, в каких американских проектах участвовали; 

б) определить, в чём состоят аргументы подобных «защитников» ЦРЛ, чем они мотивируют необходимость их строительства в чужих странах, как предлагают обеспечить безопасность. И по этим направлениям искать слабые точки;

2. Можно привлечь правовую базу ШОС и ОДКБ: 

а) соответствует ли их уставным документам функционирование в странах-участницах закрытых объектов, финансируемых Минобороны США и американскими военными институтами,

б) есть ли в этих организациях механизмы, позволяющие настоять на участии их представителей в контроле работы ЦРЛ. Если таких инструментов нет, разработать предложения по их принятию. 

3. Единственный более-менее удачный опыт по частичному ограничению работы ЦРЛ имелся у России относительно грузинской лаборатории. Можно в этой связи изучить подробности процесса: какие дипломатические шаги, на каких уровнях способствовали передаче лаборатории под контроль Грузии, какие неверные действия со стороны руководства ЦРЛ дали возможность российского стороне настоять на своей позиции....

----------


## Red307

> О как! Уже не техник!?
> Вы ж сами себя "технарём" называете, а это тоже самое что и техник. Техник - технарь, ну и дальше разного рода уменьшительные, ласкательные или уничижительные... Плохо владеете русским языком!? Ну так конечно - ваши то пропагандоны могут набрать себе в штат только разного рода двоечников, безграмотных и некомпетентных неучей.
> Более того. Авиационный инженер - никогда технарём себя называть не будет. Он пять лет не для этого учился, чтоб в техниках ходить. *Технарь – это тот, кто с «бычьим глазом», а не с «поплавком».* И то, если речь зайдёт в общем о специальности, то она инженерно-техническая. Есть такое - ВУС. Он и то - разный.
> 
> *Вы чёт так себя расшифровали на дешёвом, даже дистанционно... Просто позорище какое-то!  
> 
> Ты тут реально палишься во всю, что элементарной «бытовой» терминологии не знаешь, а изображаешь из себя «свояка-авиатора»! Мы понимаем, что нормальных компетентных людей там у вас нет, поэтому нанимают работать в РуНете всяких бездарей. А ещё «антипропагандой» надрываешься заняться! Справься хоть с элементарщиной…*


Технарь - человек с техническим складом ума. Не гуманитарий.
Техник -  человек, работающий по специальности, полученной а специальном учебном заведении. Без высшего образования.

Все пытаешься натянуть сову на глобус. 

А вообще останкинская школа киселева-соловьева на тебе отпечаток оставила. 
Тебе слово, ты абзац в ответ. Да ещё напыщенно-бравурным слогом. Типа, разоблачил оппонента. Не хватает аплодисментов в студии под тот треш, который из тебя льется.

Проси премию, за то, что "разоблачил" очередного "'английского шпиона".
 :Wink: 

Кстати. "Наши" - либерасты. Читай себя выше. А "пропагандоны" - ваши. Не надо метаться. Не будь пропагандистской проституткой.

И конечно я не "свояк' таким идейным "авиаторам"-замполитам как ты. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что Российская Федерация помогла США в борьбе с коронавирусом, прислав "очень большой самолет" с медицинским оборудованием, цитирует "Интерфакс".
Трамп не стал вдаваться в подробности, однако отметил, что рад, что Россия направила в США самолет с помощью в связи с непростой эпидемиологической ситуацией в стране. Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/world/439252...ource=copylink

И обратно, но за деньги..


Российский топливный рынок может вернуться в 1990-е годы, начав импорт бензина из-за рубежа. Сейчас бензин в Европе намного дешевле, чем в России, из-за упавших цен на нефть. В то же время российские нефтекомпании не могут снизить цену внутри страны, так как выплачивают в бюджет отчисления по демпферу. Эксперты считают, что демпфер не был рассчитан на столь низкие цены и нуждается в корректировке, хотя это и приведет к снижению доходов бюджета. Но в Минфине сказали «Ъ», что сейчас такой вариант не рассматривается.
Далее...
https://news.mail.ru/economics/41164726/

----------


## Let_nab

*Тема «Главного противника – главного врага» в поле гибридной войны, психологической войны и войны идеологий – актуальна как никогда.* 

В Пентагоне и в НАТО - этому уделяют первостепенное значение, наравне с ядерным оружием. Сейчас захватывают и уничтожают государства врага не только путём военного вторжение, но и путём «оранжевых революций» через Интернет и соцсети. Примеров сколько угодно – от Египта до Гонконга. Перед вторжением в Ирак, Пентагон провёл массированную атаку всех должностных лиц Ирака через все возможные средства связи от Интернетовских соцсетей, е-мейлов, сотовой связи до почты и листовок. Был и шантаж, угрозы убийством лично этим лицам и его родным до откровенного подкупа.

В сеть просачиваются официальные документы Пентагона, его директивы по психологической войне с указанием конкретного врага – России. Это отдельная большая тема.  


*Даже в мелочах как государственные «символы» - это немаловажно.*





*Вот эта картиночка у вас не вызывает смех!? Вызывает! Потому как это просто невозможно.* 
А у нас премьер рассекает в американском военном бушлате М65, а президент в их куртке с нашивками американского военторга «Альфа».
Про их детишек, наших спортсменов и прочих – и так все это видим!

Вот ещё наглядный пример. Есть у нас такой известный военный корреспондент Александр Сладков. Он работает на одном из центральных государственных каналов Россия, имел свою передачу по типу «Служу Отечеству», Член общественного совета МО РФ, награждён 4 орденами, наградным оружием и т.д… Вот тут в ВикиПедии о нём - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сладко...ерьевич

Посматриваю его видео. Я не затрагиваю и не обсуждаю его в широком смысле этого слова – только касаемой поднятой темки ветки. Нет речи о его журналистских способностях, личной жизни и тем более нет цели дискредитации или тем более оскорбить и обсрать. Просто он человек публичный, выставляет себя народу и поэтому в рамках того, как он себя выставляет – у народа складывается мнение о нём, которое любой вправе высказать так же публично – что разрешает наш закон.
Смотрю как-то его видео, а он там красуется в футболке с пиндосовской символикой и их слоганом «Kill them all and let God sort them out». 
Вот тут его видео - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m5hFLHpnzQ&t=11s



Слоган, правда взят – нет, не у кровавой гэбни коммуняк или русской истории - а с военной кампании Альбигойского крестового похода 1209—1229 годов Римской католической церкви во Франции. Именно при взятии крепости Безье, где произошла резня и был уничтожен весь город, была якобы сказана известная фраза на французском «Убивайте всех, Господь распознает своих!», которую приписывают папскому легату Арнольду Амальрику. В течение следующих четырех десятилетий в ходе этих кровавых религиозных конфликтов было убито еще примерно миллион человек.

Однако в этом виде, что на футболке, эта религиозно-фанатичная цитата Амальрика была обновлена «добрыми» американцами во время войны во Вьетнаме, когда лозунг уже на англосакском «Убей их всех, пусть Бог отсортирует их» стал популярным среди американских спецназовцев. Поэтому зачастую в оригинале на картинке изображён зелёный берет с крылышками и нашивкой-патчем ‎US Army 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne). Вот тут про этих «убивальщиков» - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5th_Sp...United_States)




И что это!? Напомню, что этот персонаж представляет собой пятую власть в нашем государстве! Более того – он бывший замполит, закончивший политическое училище с дипломом об образовании – «высшее военно-политическое, учитель истории»… Учитель истории! Это не в смысле того, что «идейно не подкован» и «не знает историю», а просто элементарно должен представлять что-то о сознательности, морали и идеологии…

Взрослые люди! Так, где у нас сознательность? Где понимание? Где осознание? Где патриотизм? Где элементарное знание истории? Для чего пиарить и кичиться паскудством – заимствованным у врага? Где ваши мозги?

Так это не только данный факт… Смотрю ещё его видео… Вот тут - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaxENG36jus



Запустить Красное знамя, чтобы его расстреливали!? Да что за идиотизм!? Это Красное знамя наши деды собой прикрывали, жизнями своими рисковали, чтобы фашисты в него не попали! А эти недоумки – мишень из него для нациков сделали! Ну, есть мозг или нет!? Нет! 

Хотели нациков позлить? Так поступите как делали наши деды тогда, делали и победили – у того же фронтового разведчика Карпова описывается такой факт, когда разведчики смастерили позорное чучело Гитлера с голой задницей и выставили ночью на нейтральной полосе посадив на кол. Немцы вначале пытались послать своих, чтоб убрать своего фюрера, но наш снайпер этого не давал, тогда они сами начали палить в это чучело со всего что у них было, с целью просто сбить его с кола. 

Ну и сделайте чучело - Бандеру-Шушкевича или Порошенко, или на крайняк их кумира Гитлера! Злите, пусть стреляют в них! Но не в наше же знамя!

И это замполит, Член общественного совета МО РФ, журналист государственного канала, орденоносец!?

Он прям фанат пиндосовского милитризма. Вот тут он уже красуется в майке с «Операция Несокрушимая свобода» вторжения США в Афганистан и оккупации страны до сих пор. Ссылка - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBODMWYQWRw


А что, в России нет футболок с знаменательными датами в нашей истории!? Да полно! Нам подавай американское! Депутаты в Америке, олигархи все в Америку деньги увезли и там обосновались, дети их там учатся и семьи лечатся. 
Причём я специально обратил внимание на ОФИЦИАЛЬНОГО ВОЕННОГО ЖУРНАЛИСТА МО РФ. 

*Но самый главный то вопрос! А если идиоты в Америке, которые подобно красуются но в российских футболках у себя в США, типа с надписями «Работайте, братья!», или «Не валяй дурака Америка!»…, «За ВДВ!»...!? А есть там в США или НАТО подобные журналисты!? В том то и дело, что среди должностных лиц, тем более журналистов  аккредитованных в Пентагоне – таких не, так как такого чиновника-журналиста там сразу сраной метлой погонят! Тем более ни одна семья-родня сенатора или чиновника США не живёт в России, в отличии…*



…..

Так рассмотрим этот поступок не в уровне\размере интелекта участников и морально-идеологическом поле, а в государственно-правовом!
Мы видим Знамя Победы — штурмовой флаг 150-й ордена Кутузова II степени Идрицкой стрелковой дивизии, водружённый 1 мая 1945 года на крыше здания рейхстага в городе Берлине военнослужащими Красной Армии. Российским законодательством установлено, что «Знамя Победы является официальным символом победы советского народа и его Вооружённых Сил над фашистской Германией в Великой Отечественной войне 1941—1945 годов, государственной реликвией России». Федеральный закон от 7 мая 2007 г. N 68-ФЗ "О Знамени Победы", принят Государственной Думой 25 апреля 2007 года, одобрен Советом Федерации 4 мая 2007 года. Это – государственная реликвия, государственный символ! А что у нас за оскорбление государственных символов даже словами, не говорю про действия? Потому как закон определяет преступление, которое - оскорбляет человеческое достоинство и общественную нравственность, выражает явное неуважение к обществу, государству, официальным символам, Конституции или органам, осуществляющим государственную власть в Российской Федерации. Так и есть – это административка по статье хулиганство от 30 до 300 тысяч штрафа или 15 суток ареста.

А призыв убивать на майке – это случаем не экстремизм? Ведь Суд у нас признал провокационные лозунги Навального на майках в Москве – призывами к экстремизму и по меньшей мере хулиганством с реальными наказаниями…

Поэтому, по большому счёту, надзорный орган Генеральная прокуратура РФ – должна была давно дать правовую оценку этим действиям Сладкова и группы лиц с ним.


*Но главное! А запускают так своё звёздно-полоссатое знамя американские воины и граждане Америки, чтобы «позлить» кого-то, и чтобы его расстреливали террористы, коммунисты, марсиане или просто идиоты!? Да не в жизнь!!! 
А у нас, у некоторых персонажей, так мозг от размеров разбух и вывалился наружу – что это в порядке вещей, покрасоваться и поржать… Причём делают это не бомжи или отбросы общества, а уважаемые люди, элита России, орденоносцы, так сказать «наша гнилая рыбья голова»…*

И что тут по этим фактам - выдумка, ложь и неправда!? Дык все это видят что происходит, только не все у нас сознательные или вообще с мозгом, в отличии от наших врагов из НАТО!

*А это и есть гибридная война против России, которую ведут наши главные враги!*

----------


## boyan

Модератор есть на этой ветке? Или персонаж Let_nab с его флудом удовлетворяет политике форума?

----------


## Казанец

> Модератор есть на этой ветке? Или персонаж Let_nab с его флудом удовлетворяет политике форума?


А кого здесь модерировать? Реально на сайте всего-то семь-восемь постоянных участников осталось. Конечно так было не всегда, но теперь так, года четыре уже. Вы это просто пропустили.

----------


## Mig

> Модератор есть на этой ветке? Или персонаж Let_nab с его флудом удовлетворяет политике форума?


Если вам кто-то не нравится, то это не значит, что нужно сразу "скорую" вызывать для этого человека. Не так ли?

----------


## Red307

Правильно, сначала надо так:




> Русофобам на этом форуме - не место! Пошел вон отсюда!


 :Biggrin:

----------


## boyan

> Если вам кто-то не нравится, то это не значит, что нужно сразу "скорую" вызывать для этого человека. Не так ли?


При чем тут личности, есть тема форума, есть тема ветки. Тащить политоту, которая вообще не имеет отношения ни к первому ни ко второму - банальный флуд

----------


## boyan

> А кого здесь модерировать? Реально на сайте всего-то семь-восемь постоянных участников осталось. Конечно так было не всегда, но теперь так, года четыре уже. Вы это просто пропустили.


Мне кажется все таки поболее.

----------


## Avia M

> Правильно, сначала надо так:


Или так... :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

Это все семечки. Вот интересно.




> У главного врача больницы № 40 в Коммунарке Дениса Проценко диагностировали коронавирус, сообщает «Россия 24». По словам врачей, он чувствует себя удовлетворительно и находится в инфекционной больнице в Коммунарке.
> 
> Проценко позже сам подтвердил в соцсетях свой диагноз. Он написал, что чувствует себя хорошо и думает, что «выработанный за этот месяц иммунитет делает свое дело». 44-летний медик уточнил, что изолировался в собственном кабинете, где есть все условия для дистанционной работы и управления больницей.
> На прошлой неделе в больницу в Коммунарке приезжал президент России Владимир Путин и лично общался с главным врачом Проценко. После появления информации о положительном тесте на коронавирус у Проценко пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков заявил, что Владимир Путин «регулярно тестируется на коронавирус, все нормально», передает «РИА Новости».


https://www.vedomosti.ru/society/art...li-koronavirus

Ни один ГП так близко не подбирался.

----------


## Казанец

Да, семечки. Цветочки-ягодки впереди. Уже 1 апреля, а значит началась грандиознейшая диверсия под кодовым названием "Весенний призыв". Вместе с новобранцами или опосредованно через них вирус проникнет в наши вооруженные силы: в кубрики кораблей (в т.ч. АПЛ), в бункеры РВСН, в хранилища спецбоеприпасов армии и ВВС. У Шойгу есть надёжные тесты на вирус на весь личный состав? У него есть скафандры на всех членов призывных комиссий? А его военврачи у него все в местах дислокации? Ах, они НАТО спасают, и уже, говорят, и в Америке... Ну-ну...

----------


## Avia M

> грандиознейшая диверсия


Они повсюду...




> Глава Пентагона Марк Эспер не увидел необходимости в настоящее время в эвакуации всего экипажа авианосца Theodore Roosevelt, на борту которого зафиксированы случаи заражения новым коронавирусом.
> 26 марта коронавирус диагностировали у 25 американских военных, служащих на борту...


https://iz.ru/994146/2020-04-01/pent...ndex.ru%2Fnews

P.S. Извиняюсь, не много ли вопросов для восьми участников? :Confused:

----------


## Red307

Если один из восьми сомневается, не значит, что другие семь не найдут ответы.





> О том, что весенний призыв не будет отменен из-за коронавируса, ранее в марте говорил глава Минобороны Сергей Шойгу. Он отметил, что "предстоящий  призыв граждан на военную службу будет проходить в строгом соответствии с федеральным законом "О воинской обязанности и военной службе" в установленные сроки".
> 
> Однако, как заявил Шойгу "большинство призывников будут отправлены в войска в мае и июне".
> Уточняется, что вводится ряд ограничений, все призывники будут протестированы на коронавирус перед отправкой к местам службы, "в войска направят только граждан, имеющих отрицательные результаты диагностических тестов, после прибытия в воинские части молодое пополнение изолируют от основного состава для проведения карантинных мероприятий на срок не менее двух недель".







> "Призывные и сборные пункты обеспечены бесконтактными термометрами, бактерицидными облучателями, тест-системами, медицинскими масками, дезинфицирующими средствами. Организовано раздельное посещение военных комиссариатов с использованием запасных выходов", - заявил начальник главного организационно-мобилизационного управления генштаба ВС РФ генерал-полковник Евгений Бурдинский.


https://ria.ru/20200401/1569422287.html

----------


## boyan

> Да, семечки. Цветочки-ягодки впереди. Уже 1 апреля, а значит началась грандиознейшая диверсия под кодовым названием "Весенний призыв". Вместе с новобранцами или опосредованно через них вирус проникнет в наши вооруженные силы: в кубрики кораблей (в т.ч. АПЛ), в бункеры РВСН, в хранилища спецбоеприпасов армии и ВВС. У Шойгу есть надёжные тесты на вирус на весь личный состав? У него есть скафандры на всех членов призывных комиссий? А его военврачи у него все в местах дислокации? Ах, они НАТО спасают, и уже, говорят, и в Америке... Ну-ну...


Опять глупый наброс. Призывники так или иначе пройдут карантин. На призывном пункте, потом в отдельной казарме КМБ. Сразу видно откосившего энурезника по тексту. Никто и никогда не пустит молодого сразу в кубрик, хранилище или бункер. Обычная пропаганда агитутки.

----------


## Mig

> При чем тут личности, есть тема форума, есть тема ветки. Тащить политоту, которая вообще не имеет отношения ни к первому ни ко второму - банальный флуд


Тема ветки - "ГП - главный противник". Вы хотите сказать, что ГП - это Гондурас или Вануату? Пост, вызвавший ваше неудовольствие, имеет прямое отношение к теме ветки. А что такое "тащить политоту" - я не знаю, т.к. не понимаю флуд и пацанский новояз

----------


## cobra_73

> Да, семечки. Цветочки-ягодки впереди. Уже 1 апреля, а значит началась грандиознейшая диверсия под кодовым названием "Весенний призыв". Вместе с новобранцами или опосредованно через них вирус проникнет в наши вооруженные силы: в кубрики кораблей (в т.ч. АПЛ), в бункеры РВСН, в хранилища спецбоеприпасов армии и ВВС. У Шойгу есть надёжные тесты на вирус на весь личный состав? У него есть скафандры на всех членов призывных комиссий? А его военврачи у него все в местах дислокации? Ах, они НАТО спасают, и уже, говорят, и в Америке... Ну-ну...



Чет не пойму, так у нас сезонное ОРЗ в тяжелой форме или таки уже зомби апокалипсис шагает по планете? Так вчера посмотрел ютьюб вроде больные за гражданами не бегают и загрызть не пытаются.

----------


## Red307

6 человек только в этой теме сегодня уже отметилось.

----------


## Казанец

Во-о-от. Так, глядишь, и оживёт сайтик, а то сразу энурезником обзываются.... Прям обидно так.

----------


## Nazar

> Это все семечки. Вот интересно.
> 
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/society/art...li-koronavirus
> 
> Ни один ГП так близко не подбирался.


Здесь тоже банить начать за флуд? Поверь, в отношении тебя, мне нужен только повод.

----------


## Red307

> Здесь тоже банить начать за флуд? Поверь, в отношении тебя, мне нужен только повод.


Что значит "тоже"?

Забань. Тебе дай повод, всю страну забанишь. Будешь потом сам с собой разговаривать. 
На мертвом форуме кого-то банить, как пугать ежа голой ж...))

----------


## boyan

> Что значит "тоже"?
> 
> Забань. Тебе дай повод, всю страну забанишь. Будешь потом сам с собой разговаривать. 
> На мертвом форуме кого-то банить, как пугать ежа голой ж...))


Форумы потому и умирают, что погнались за массовкой и перестали нормально модериться. Достаточно посмотреть на когда то популярный авиа.ру-форумавиа.ру. В любой теме начиная с третьего поста лезет политота и пропаганда. В любой абсолютно. Авиакатастрофа-не работает ПСС-нет радиомаяков-самолеты плохо готовят на предполетной - виноваты Путин и ЕР. Вот и все на что способны соросята грантососы и небратья.

----------


## Red307

Тут ты прав. 
В конечном итоге "виноват" не Путин  Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которое он заслуживает. :Wink:

----------


## cobra_73

> Тут ты прав. 
> В конечном итоге "виноват" не Путин  Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которое он заслуживает.



Не так. Правительство да по сути производное от. Однако основное - Происхождение каждого народа и условия развития, сложившийся менталитет - результирущая от условий развития народа, географии, климата и прочих.

----------


## Red307

> Не так. Правительство да по сути производное от. Однако основное - Происхождение каждого народа и условия развития, сложившийся менталитет - результирущая от условий развития народа, географии, климата и прочих.


Все же я бы не стал вмешивать географию и климат.

Любим мы, что бы у нас был "царь-батюшка", который все за нас решит. Самим решать, брать ответственность на себя - это не наш метод. Пусть будет как есть,  лишь бы не было войны/не как у хохлов/и т.д. 
Не думаю, что география и климат тут играют заметную роль.

----------


## cobra_73

> Все же я бы не стал вмешивать географию и климат.
> 
> Любим мы, что бы у нас был "царь-батюшка", который все за нас решит. Самим решать, брать ответственность на себя - это не наш метод. Пусть будет как есть,  лишь бы не было войны/не как у хохлов/и т.д. 
> Не думаю, что география и климат тут играют заметную роль.


Вы не правы. Люди Хомо по сути одинаковы на генном уровне. 
А так реально бытие определяет сознание. То есть те самые - климат, география и воздействие соседей, та самая открытость для вторжений со стороны степи. И если в Италии в средних веках собирали к примеру 3 урожая в год, то у нас вся Россия зона сплошного рискованного замледелия, и мы не переползали за среднюю урожайность Сам-3 как мне помнится вплоть до 19 века. Что и предопределило и национальный менталитет, общину и прочее. Одиночки банально не выживали. А голод у нас имел место быть всю нашу историю. А при царе последний большой голод если я правильно помню с 1901 на 1902 г... + будем голодать но вывезем. Банально ибо нечем торговать. Ну и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Avia M

> Все же я бы не стал вмешивать географию и климат.


Тогда о высотах. :Cool: 




> Перспективный бомбардировщик ВВС США B-21 Raider, по всей видимости, не будет выполнять боевые операции на малой высоте.


https://rg.ru/2020/04/02/nekotorye-o...li-v-ssha.html

----------


## Red307

> Вы не правы. Люди Хомо по сути одинаковы на генном уровне. 
> А так реально бытие определяет сознание. То есть те самые - климат, география и воздействие соседей, та самая открытость для вторжений со стороны степи. И если в Италии в средних веках собирали к примеру 3 урожая в год, то у нас вся Россия зона сплошного рискованного замледелия, и мы не переползали за среднюю урожайность Сам-3 как мне помнится вплоть до 19 века. Что и предопределило и национальный менталитет, общину и прочее. Одиночки банально не выживали. А голод у нас имел место быть всю нашу историю. А при царе последний большой голод если я правильно помню с 1901 на 1902 г... + будем голодать но вывезем. Банально ибо нечем торговать. Ну и т.д. и т.п.


Пусть каждый останется при своем мнении.

----------


## Red307

> Тогда о высотах.
> 
> 
> 
> https://rg.ru/2020/04/02/nekotorye-o...li-v-ssha.html


Наш тоже в Казани потихоньку клепают

----------


## cobra_73

> Пусть каждый останется при своем мнении.


А я спорить не собираюсь - это и есть самая что ни на есть объективная реальность, ибо бытие определяет сознание. Бытие формирует итог, а не бредни про хреновый народец, нам всегда нужен Хан и прочее. Все это зацементеровано в сознании и посознании и трансформация его требует сравнимых же сроков с формированием.

----------


## Red307

> А я спорить не собираюсь - это и есть самая что ни на есть объективная реальность, ибо бытие определяет сознание. Бытие формирует итог, а не бредни про хреновый народец, нам всегда нужен Хан и прочее. Все это зацементеровано в сознании и посознании и трансформация его требует сравнимых же сроков с формированием.


У тебя есть право заблуждаться))

----------


## cobra_73

> У тебя есть право заблуждаться))


Ну вы сами конечно не заблуждаетесь? "Если теория не соответствует фактам". (с.).  :Wink: 

То что климат в еуропах благоприятнее мягко говоря, то что еврогосударства выросли на грандиозном фундаменте Римской империи, то что расстояние в еуропах существенно ускоряет товарный и информационный обмен надеюсь с этим хоть спорить не будете?

----------


## Red307

> Ну вы сами конечно не заблуждаетесь? "Если теория не соответствует фактам". (с.). 
> 
> То что климат в еуропах благоприятнее мягко говоря, то что еврогосударства выросли на грандиозном фундаменте Римской империи, то что расстояние в еуропах существенно ускоряет товарный и информационный обмен надеюсь с этим хоть спорить не будете?


Я тоже могу заблуждаться. 
Истина как всегда, где-то посередине.

----------


## Nazar

> Забань. Тебе дай повод, всю страну забанишь. Будешь потом сам с собой разговаривать. 
> На мертвом форуме кого-то банить, как пугать ежа голой ж...))


Зачем всю страну? Как показывает опыт Сейлмоделса, достаточно вычистить всего пару десятков человек и все возвращается в нужное русло...На Скейле я так поступил в 14-15м годах и все отлично...Но здесь, я не имею таких полномочий, как на собственном сайте...

----------


## Let_nab

*Кстати! 
Вот сегодня информация! Гибридная война против России со стороны ГП идёт во всю!*

А несколько дней назад, такой персонаж на форуме с авой голливудского торчка Чарли Шина в образе пендопилота из стёбной комедии "Горячие головы", побежав впереди паровоза своих кураторов, выдал русофобскую-клеветническую инфу про то, что "каждый третий российский медик оказывающий помощь итальянским гражданам из ГРУшных разведчиков"... 

Так этот его бред ОФИЦИАЛЬНО НАЗВАЛИ РУСОФОБИЕЙ И КЛЕВЕТОЙ. Так что этого персонажа  Red307, даже официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков - фактически назвал РУСОФОБОМ и КЛЕВЕТНИКОМ.

*Так что я тоже могу, не нарушая правил форума, так как я не оскорбляю и никого не унижаю, а констатирую подтверждённый объективный факт, который и до этого всем собеседникам был очевиден и понятен из гнусявых постов этого персонажа: форумчанин Red307 - РУСОФОБ и КЛЕВЕТНИК.*

*Давно пора врага называть своим именем!*


Ссылка - https://news.mail.ru/politics/41215479/

*Минобороны и МИД РФ обвинили La Stampa в клевете и русофобии*

Официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков обвинил итальянскую газету La Stampa в русофобии и попытках дискредитировать миссию российских военных по оказанию помощи Италии в борьбе с коронавирусом. По его словам, в Москве знают заказчиков «русофобской кампании». С аналогичным заявлением выступила сегодня, 2 апреля, и официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова.

На прошлой неделе в статье La Stampa сообщалось, что «80% российских поставок совершенно бесполезны или почти бесполезны для Италии» и это не более чем предлог для того, чтобы российские военные могли беспрепятственно осуществлять разведывательную миссию на территории страны—члена НАТО. Издание также назвало российских врачей и эпидемиологов «специалистами биологических войн». Публикация в газете стала комментарием к новости о прибытии в Италию 15 самолетов ВКС РФ с военными вирусологами и специалистами Минобороны в области эпидемиологии. Они доставили восемь врачебно-сестринских бригад для борьбы с коронавирусом, а также оборудование для диагностики и дезинфекции.
«Прикрываясь идеалами свободы слова и плюрализма мнений, La Stampa в своих материалах манипулирует самыми низкопробными русофобскими фейками времен Холодной войны, ссылаясь на некие мнения анонимных высокопоставленных источников», — сказал Игорь Конашенков.

Он заявил, что в противовес «натужным спекуляциям» российские эпидемиологи вместе с итальянскими коллегами круглые сутки «уничтожают COVID-19 в 65 домах престарелых в Бергамо», а военные медики разворачивают отделения интенсивной терапии в новом полевом лагере. «Цели российской миссии 2020 года в Бергамо открыты, конкретны, прозрачны и чисты. Это бескорыстная помощь итальянскому народу», — подчеркнул генерал-майор. Он также добавил, что в реализации этой «благородной миссии» никакие нападки не заставят Россию свернуть от цели.
Публикацию La Stampa прокомментировала сегодня и официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова. «Это просто прямая клевета», — сказала она. Она также назвала фальшивкой информацию издания «о якобы секвестированном Россией грузе». «Реагируя на этот вброс, удалось установить и посредника — зарегистрированную в Лондоне компанию, представитель которой категорически отказался предоставить какую-либо информацию об этой сделке и ответить на соответствующие вопросы, в том числе относительно местонахождения, стоимости и характеристик груза, а также его отправителя и получателя», — сообщила представитель МИДа.
По ее словам, в результате разбирательств выяснилось, что «речь идет о чисто коммерческой операции, которую некие иностранные структуры пытались организовать по непрозрачной схеме», и российские власти не имеют к ней никакого отношения.

Ссылка - https://www.gazeta.ru/army/2020/04/02/13034077.shtml

*Фейки времен «холодной войны»: Минобороны РФ ответило La Stampa*

Материалы итальянского издания La Stampa о том, что российская помощь Италии в связи с эпидемией коронавируса COVID-19 на 80% бесполезна, не отражают реалий и основаны на методичках времен «холодной войны», заявило Минобороны РФ. Ведомство отметило, что итальянские журналисты, прикрываясь понятиями свободы слова и плюрализма мнений, манипулирует самыми низкопробными русофобскими фейками.

Минобороны РФ подвергло критике материалы итальянского издания La Stampa о том, что российская помощь Италии в связи с эпидемией коронавируса COVID-19 на 80% бесполезна.


По словам официального представителя Минобороны России Игоря Конашенкова, La Stampa в своих домыслах далека от реальности и старается просто дискредитировать миссию России, откликнувшуюся на зов о помощи оказавшемуся в беде итальянскому народу.
Он указал, что итальянские журналисты, прикрываясь понятиями свободы слова и плюрализма мнений, манипулирует самыми низкопробными русофобскими фейками времён холодной войны, то бишь — прошлого века.
Конашенко также обратил внимание на то, что все утверждения La Stampa даны со ссылкой на мнения неких анонимных якобы «высокопоставленных» источников».
«При этом La Stampa не брезгует использовать буквально всё, что удаётся выдумывать авторам на основе рекомендаций, как видно, еще не истлевших учебников по антисоветской пропаганде», — подчеркнул представитель российского военного ведомства, указав на упоминание итальянцами «специалистов биологических войн» и «ГРУ».
Он пообещал, что никакие фейки не заставят Россию отвернуться от своих иностранных партнеров и «не поколеблют уверенность в правильности нашего дела».
«Что же касается отношения к реальным заказчикам русофобской медиакампании в «La Stampa», которые нам известны — рекомендуем усвоить древнюю мудрость: Qui fodit foveam, incidet in eam (кто роет яму другому, упадет в неё сам). А чтобы было понятнее: Bad penny always comes back», — резюмировал Конашенков.

В конце прошлого месяца в итальянском Бергамо российские военные вирусологи и другие специалисты начали помогать зараженным коронавирусом гражданам. Об этом сообщили в Минобороны России.
«Российские военные специалисты, прибывшие в город Бергамо, приступили к практическому выполнению задач по оказанию помощи гражданам Итальянской Республики», — указали в ведомстве.
В сообщении также сказано, что на территории авиабазы ВВС Италии «Практик де Маре» недалеко от Рима, куда прибыли российские самолеты с техникой и персоналом, размещены лаборатория полимеразной цепной реакции анализа и генотипирования, пункты специальной обработки техники, задействованной в проведении дезинфекции.

Как рассказали в министерстве, в этом процессе была задействована бригада врачей-эпидемиологов и специалистов войск радиационной химической и биологической защиты Минобороны. Россияне будут помогать итальянским специалистам в 65 пансионатах для пожилых людей, которые переоборудованы для приема пациентов с коронавирусом.
Ранее губернатор северной итальянской области Ломбардия Аттилио Фонтана также раскритиковал недовольных российской помощью. Политик выразил благодарность России и призвал отказаться от политических спекуляций.

«Я говорю спасибо России за направленных врачей и другой персонал. Всегда есть кто-то, шакалы, которые спекулируют на эти темы», — отметил губернатор.
Посольство России в Италии также назвало некорректными и дезинформирующими публикации La Stampa. Диппредставительство напомнило, что министр иностранных дел Италии Луиджи Ди Майо лично приезжал на авиабазу Пратика-ди-Маре для встречи российских Ил-76 со специалистами, техникой и оборудованием.
«Что касается полезности или бесполезности содержательной стороны российской помощи, то, как нам кажется, об этом стоило бы спросить прежде всего жителей Бергамо, где начинают работу наши специалисты и техника.

Ведь известно, что это один из самых зараженных городов на севере Италии, где уже погибло 1267 человек, а 7072 остаются инфицированными», — указывалось в комментарии посла РФ в Риме Сергея Разова.

Всего в рамках операции «Из России с любовью» в Италию прибыли 15 самолетов. Позднее – уже в начале апреля — тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 «Руслан» Военно-транспортной авиации Воздушно-космических сил России доставил медикаменты и оборудование в Нью-Йорк. Половину груза оплатили США, вторую половину — Российский фонд прямых инвестиций.

Стоит добавить, что российское правительство выделит 500 млн рублей, чтобы помочь застрявшим за границей из-за пандемии коронавируса россиянам. По словам премьер-министра России Михаила Мишустина, деньги, прежде всего, пойдут на оплату проживания туристов.




*Опубликованы кадры замены флага ЕС на российский триколор в Италии*

Ссылка - https://iz.ru/990800/2020-03-24/opub...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

> *Кстати! 
> Вот сегодня информация! Гибридная война против России со стороны ГП идёт во всю!*
> 
> А несколько дней назад, такой персонаж на форуме с авой голливудского торчка Чарли Шина в образе пендопилота из стёбной комедии "Горячие головы", побежав впереди паровоза своих кураторов, выдал русофобскую-клеветническую инфу про то, что "каждый третий российский медик оказывающий помощь итальянским гражданам из ГРУшных разведчиков"... 
> 
> Так этот его бред ОФИЦИАЛЬНО НАЗВАЛИ РУСОФОБИЕЙ И КЛЕВЕТОЙ. Так что этого персонажа  Red307, даже официальный представитель Минобороны РФ генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков - фактически назвал РУСОФОБОМ и КЛЕВЕТНИКОМ.
> 
> *Так что я тоже могу, не нарушая правил форума, так как я не оскорбляю и никого не унижаю, а констатирую подтверждённый объективный факт, который и до этого всем собеседникам был очевиден и понятен из гнусявых постов этого персонажа: форумчанин Red307 - РУСОФОБ и КЛЕВЕТНИК.*
> 
> ...


Это не тот ли Конашенков, который заявлял,что Россия не использует в Сирии кассетных боеприпасов? Не тот ли Конашенков, который через два дня после сбития Боинга над Донбассом рассказывал про неизвестный Су-25, который к нему подлетал на 3-5км?
Сомнительный персонаж)).

А ты иди, погуляй, проветрись. Долгая самоизоляция  сделает из тебя параноика. :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Сомнительный персонаж)).


Несомненно! Ваши впереди планеты всей... 

P.S. Зачем для ответа цитировать весь пост?

----------


## Red307

> Несомненно! Ваши впереди планеты всей... 
> 
> P.S. Зачем для ответа цитировать весь пост?


Зачем ты вышел с этой фотой. Давно уже кисель-фейк с пробиркой разоблачен.))

П.с. с мобильного девайса не удобно править. Надо настроить форум, что б цитаты сами сворачивались

----------


## Avia M

> Давно уже кисель-фейк с пробиркой разоблачен.))


Обама так и не покаялся. И в многих других киселях-бомбежках...

P.S. Отмена "позора", правильное решение.(можешь, когда захочешь) :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> А ты иди, погуляй, проветрись.


Возможно именно так вторили бедолаге...




> Капитан американского авианосца «Теодор Рузвельт» Бретт Крозье был снят с занимаемой должности из-за преданного огласке сообщения о распространении коронавируса среди членов экипажа судна.


https://iz.ru/995130/2020-04-03/kapi...ndex.ru%2Fnews

За правду пострадал?

----------


## Red307

> Обама так и не покаялся. И в многих других киселях-бомбежках...
> 
> P.S. Отмена "позора", правильное решение.(можешь, когда захочешь)


Смягчил формулировку. Но ты понял))

----------


## Red307

> Возможно именно так вторили бедолаге...
> 
> 
> 
> https://iz.ru/995130/2020-04-03/kapi...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> За правду пострадал?


В этих известиях-рашах тудей такие переводчики. Имеет смысл поискать оригинал, что б составить объективную картину))

----------


## Nazar

> Зачем ты вышел с этой фотой. Давно уже кисель-фейк с пробиркой разоблачен.))
> 
> П.с. с мобильного девайса не удобно править. Надо настроить форум, что б цитаты сами сворачивались


А этот фейк разоблачен? 
https://tsn.ua/ru/svit/vice-premer-b...ezakonnym.html
А признание невиновности Милошевича? 
https://www.pravda.ru/world/1310021-koshko/

Я очень жду тот момент, когда менты, разрешат мне, безнаказанно "щелкать по носу" тем, кто готов обелять и вылизывать зад стране, представляющей из себя межконтинентального террориста...А судя по вашему контингенту, вас особо и "тиранить" не надо...Ибо бесполезное и импотентное стадо...Домашние лыворюционеры, жалкие гоминиды..Способные только скулить в интернетах..

----------


## Nazar

> За правду пострадал?


За нарушение устава и субординации. Возможно он хороший человек, что он собственно и подтвердил...Но военный никудышный, что подтверждает его увольнение...

----------


## Avia M

> За нарушение устава и субординации.


Устав понятно, догма. 
По конкретному случаю, подробностей нет. От того и вопрос...

----------


## Red307

> А этот фейк разоблачен? 
> https://tsn.ua/ru/svit/vice-premer-b...ezakonnym.html


Домен ua. Укронацистский ресурс пошел в ход.))

Там написано.




> Между тем официальный представитель премьера Кэмерона сообщил, что Клегг в парламенте выразил свою собственную точку зрения, а позиция коалиционного правительства относительно вторжения в Ирак в 2003 году еще не определена.


Но в принципе ты прав, мне импонирует то, что высокопоставленный муж имеет возможность высказать свою точку зрения на политически значимый вопрос. 




> А признание невиновности Милошевича? 
> https://www.pravda.ru/world/1310021-koshko/


"Правда.ру". Как сказал Наполеон: "Если бы у меня была газета "Правда", никто бы не догадался, что я прос..ал Ватерлоо".

Как я понимаю, суд над Милошевичем не состоялся, поэтому он априори считается невиновным. Тут мне возразить нечего.





> Я очень жду тот момент, когда менты, разрешат мне, безнаказанно "щелкать по носу" тем, кто готов обелять и вылизывать зад стране, представляющей из себя межконтинентального террориста...А судя по вашему контингенту, вас особо и "тиранить" не надо...Ибо бесполезное и импотентное стадо...Домашние лыворюционеры, жалкие гоминиды..Способные только скулить в интернетах..


Твое "щёлканье" напомнило один известный фильм 

Не боишься, что тебе самому "щелкнут по носу", Рэмбо ты наш? :Biggrin: 

Да, мы гоминиды, а ты кто? Посланец с Нибиру? :Biggrin: 
Кстати, а чего в 4 утра не спится? Пятница затянулась?

Как я понимаю, то что Конашенков не более чем говорящая голова, которая читает порой нелепые тексты, никто не оспаривает. 

Так что товарищ Лет_наб, ваши обвинения отвергаются.

----------


## cobra_73

> За нарушение устава и субординации. Возможно он хороший человек, что он собственно и подтвердил...Но военный никудышный, что подтверждает его увольнение...


Или решил начать политическую карьеру. Уж человек в чине капитана 1 ранга вполне способен сложить два+два.

А насчет Бройлера на Донбасе, Су и прочего. Кстати говоря а так ли на думан Су-25. Применить ракету с ТГС вполне в состоянии, будучи на 2-4 км ниже эшелона, главное навести на цель. Надо зрить в корень. Кому это выгодно.... Мы там на последнем месте в списке. А в развертывание одиночной СОУ из состава ВС РФ я принципиально не верю. Если бы развертывали то это была бы миниум батарея с Куполом. За 6 лет ничего подобного так и не всплыло.
А вот то что у нас не научились правильно работать с прессой факт, равно как и попытки закрывать ту информацию которую в принципе не стоит, и разбалтыванием того что нельзя разглашать.
Ну и желание всячески воспретить обсуждение в прессе  концептуальных вопросов. Что мне напоминает о деле "Коллекционеров" в 80-х

----------


## boyan

> Зачем ты вышел с этой фотой. Давно уже кисель-фейк с пробиркой разоблачен.))


Кем разоблачен? Госдепушными агитутками? Соросятами грантососами? Напомни, кем был Киселев, когда генерал открыто врал в ООН? Даже не упоминая про пробирку, она лишь символ. Так что, агитутка, слова про химоружие Саддама, Асада - это не фейк?

----------


## boyan

> А вот то что у нас не научились правильно работать с прессой факт, равно как и попытки закрывать ту информацию которую в принципе не стоит, и разбалтыванием того что нельзя разглашать.


А кто умеет работать с прессой? Не надо кивать на запад. Там тупой и банальный подкуп СМИ. Госструктуры разными способами покупают СМИ, а те давят на журналистов. Все дело в объеме. Россия исторически была в противостоянии Европе США, понятно что вой с той стороны громче, но надо меньше обращать на них внимание, есть новые центры будущие, Индия, Китай, другие страны не так сильно подверженные влиянию коллективного запада.

----------


## Nazar

> Не боишься, что тебе самому "щелкнут по носу", Рэмбо ты наш?


Нет. Было-бы кого.




> Да, мы гоминиды, а ты кто? Посланец с Нибиру?


В семейство гоминидов, не только люди входят и мало быть гоминидом, что-бы быть человеком.




> Кстати, а чего в 4 утра не спится? Пятница затянулась?


Модельки пилю, дневного времени не хватает..

----------


## Red307

> В семейство гоминидов, не только люди входят и мало быть гоминидом, что-бы быть человеком.


Очень сложная формулировка для оскорбления))




> Модельки пилю, дневного времени не хватает..


Президент сделал выходные на месяц, что бы мы могли уменьшить количество коробок на балконе :Wink: 

Поди очередную ГПшную колымагу собираешь? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Очень сложная формулировка для оскорбления))


Назвать этих людей просто обезьянами, слишком просто.




> Президент сделал выходные на месяц, что бы мы могли уменьшить количество коробок на балконе


Моя контора не подпадает под указ президента. Я работаю.




> Поди очередную ГПшную колымагу собираешь?:rolleyes


Что-то типа того

----------


## Let_nab

*Британцы высмеяли истерику из-за российских «Буревестников» в Ла-Манше*

Британские военные продолжают нервничать из-за российской «активности» в Северном море, отмеченной на прошлой неделе. Напомним: суда Королевского флота сопроводили семь военных  кораблей ВМФ РФ через пролив Ла-Манш. Согласно данным британских ВМС, российская группировка кораблей состояла из корветов типа «Стерегущий» (проект 20380), десантных кораблей проекта 775 и фрегатов проекта 11356Р («Буревестник»). Издание Daily Express назвало «беспрецедентным» появление современных боевых российских судов вблизи Великобритании.

Британское СМИ приводит мнение военного эксперта – редактора журнала WARSHIPS International Fleet Review Иэна Баллантайна, который называет отправку семи военных судов в Северное море российской «провокацией», якобы вызванной желанием Москвы «продемонстрировать силу и показать, что не сдается под натиском коронавируса».
В то же время Баллантайн вынужден признать, что Россия не только принимает полномасштабные меры по борьбе с пандемией внутри своей страны, но также отправила своих военных специалистов в Италию, чтобы помочь бороться с вирусом и там.

Активность российских кораблей в Северном море и Ла-Манше эксперт назвал «беспрецедентной» за последние годы, поскольку, по его словам, в составе группы российских судов появились пять современных боевых кораблей, способных наносить точные удары вглубь материка с помощью крылатых ракет.

Отвечая на нервозное беспокойство Великобритании, ВМФ России пояснил, что отряды кораблей принимали участие в плановых маневрах в разных частях Северного моря.
Однако представители российского флота указали, что период активности российских военных кораблей завершен, и стал реакцией на военные учения в Европе, а не на уязвимое положение Великобритании, связанное с пандемией коронавируса. Впрочем, это не успокоило истерику. Комментируя сообщение о маневрах российских кораблей, которые провели условные ракетные удары по группировке кораблей условного противника, эксперт Иэн Баллантайн поспешил заявить, что «этим "мнимым врагом" может быть только НАТО», вероятно предпочитая забыть о том, что масштабные учения «Защитник Европы», затеянные Альянсом у границ с Россией весьма неоднозначно указывали на Москву как на предполагаемого врага.

Это же отметили и британские пользователи Сети.

«А военных кораблей НАТО на учениях в Черном море нет?» – написал один из читателей, комментируя статью в Daily Express.

«Иностранные военно-морские корабли имеют право беспрепятственного прохода через Ла-Манш. Так в чем же новость?» – удивился другой пользователь.

 «Этот канал является международным водным путем, и каждая страна имеет право плавать по нему. Учения, запланированные против НАТО?..  Скажите мне, адмирал, а против кого мы планируем наши учения? Глупые взрослые мужчины ведут себя как маленькие мальчики в своей жалкой униформе», – добавил еще один читатель.

«"Беспрецедентно": Америка и Великобритания годами испытывали Россию, шпионили за ней, военные корабли в международных водах стояли по всему ее побережью. А теперь…российские корабли появились в международных водах. *Опять односторонняя антироссийская пропаганда»*.

Другие читатели тоже посчитали истерику в британском СМИ надуманной.

«DE уже писал об этой идентичной активности много раз до этого - но теперь его беспрецедентный и связанный с коронавирусом? Кликбейт!», – отмечает один из пользователей.

Некоторые пользователи отнеслись к статье с сарказмом.

«А в ответ англичане прислали туда пару малообеспеченных и ненадежных фрегатов, небольшую лодку, используемую для устрашения рыбаков, и два  "вспомогательных корабля флота" – в основном, плавучие блоки пополнения запасов для кофейных машин. Впечатляет! Держу пари, что парни на российском атомном крейсере тряслись от страха», – иронично написал один из пользователей.

«Спасите нас, Путин, – в шутку взывает другой читатель. – мы были похищены и заключены в тюрьму картофелем в белокуром парике!»

----------


## Panda-9

> *Согласно данным британских ВМС*, российская группировка кораблей состояла из корветов типа «Стерегущий» (проект 20380), десантных кораблей проекта 775 и фрегатов проекта *11356*Р («Буревестник»).


Все корабли проекта 11356 служат на Черноморском флоте и ходят только в Черное и Средиземное моря. Так что брешут "британские ВМС".

----------


## Nazar

> Все корабли проекта 11356 служат на Черноморском флоте и ходят только в Черное и Средиземное моря. Так что брешут "британские ВМС".


С Касатоновым они его видимо перепутали. Он как-раз сейчас оттуда на Балтику шурует.

----------


## Казанец

> Да, семечки. Цветочки-ягодки впереди. Уже 1 апреля, а значит началась грандиознейшая диверсия под кодовым названием "Весенний призыв". Вместе с новобранцами или опосредованно через них вирус проникнет в наши вооруженные силы: в кубрики кораблей (в т.ч. АПЛ), в бункеры РВСН, в хранилища спецбоеприпасов армии и ВВС. У Шойгу есть надёжные тесты на вирус на весь личный состав? У него есть скафандры на всех членов призывных комиссий? А его военврачи у него все в местах дислокации? Ах, они НАТО спасают, и уже, говорят, и в Америке... Ну-ну...


Минобороны:
"В военных учебных заведениях коронавирус обнаружен у 779 человек. В госпиталях Минобороны находятся 304 человека, в изоляторах по месту службы – 354. В гражданских медучреждениях лежат 9 человек, изолированы на дому – 112 человек. Кроме того, коронавирус выявлен у 192 преподавателей и воспитанников довузовских учебных заведений".

И это только в военных вузах, а до регулярных частей постоянной готовности ещё просто не дошло. Или как всегда трусливо и подленько скрывают? А то тут один умник что-то вякал про карантин и всё такое... А призыв-то по сути еще и не начался... Ждём-с.

----------


## Avia M

> тут один умник что-то вякал


Мощно о "вяканье", умно.




> Ждём-с.


Ждите-с. Призыв отменить, ВС "распустить". Таков сценарий по вашему?

----------


## Казанец

Ну вот, ждать-с пришлось недолго. МО РФ только что объявило, что фактический призыв начнётся 20 мая. Там нашлись-таки вменяемые люди? Или пришёл приказ из Брюсселя?

----------


## Pilot

У американцев проблемы с Ф-35... При выходе на сверхзвук может разрушится поверхность и самолет потеряет стелс свойства. под угрозой разрушения кили и антенны в задней части истребителя.

Правда их эксперты говорят, что для Ф-35 сверхзвук не нужен :))))))

https://www.defensenews.com/air/2020...sonic-flights/

----------


## Казанец

Тут кто-то про сценарий призыва спрашивал? Вот он, сценарий, опробуется в Белокаменке, только тут взрослые тёртые вольные мужики, а там будут мальчишки-новобранцы в погонах, молоденькие совсем, подневольные, неопытные, беззащитные... Не жалко?  И это в мирное время... Сколько их из этого призыва выживет-то?

----------


## Avia M

8 мая 2020 г., Американская администрация одобрила продажу в Египет более 40 ударных вертолетов Apache на сумму 2,3 миллиарда долларов, сообщило управление военного сотрудничества министерства обороны США. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

----------


## OKA

" Заминка с истребителями F-35C дала «Шершням» вторую жизнь. Вчера, 9 мая, пресс-служба компании Boeing сообщила о том, что со сборочной линии сошёл первый прототип истребителя F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet...". 

https://warspot.ru/17226-boeing-vyka...ego-pokoleniya

----------


## OKA

" Среди служащих авиабазы Эллсворт (штат Южная Дакота), где размещается авиакрыло американских стратегических бомбардировщиков B-1B Lancer, зафиксирован первый случай заболевания коронавирусом, сообщило в среду ее командование.
       При этом указывается, что служащий авиабазы, получивший положительный результат на тест, работал "на удаленке" из дома, и не был в ее расположении с 30 апреля.
       Командование сообщает, что инфицированный и члены его семьи будут находиться в изоляции дома до тех пор, пока они не дадут отрицательный результат на коронавирус, и, соответственно, не будут представлять угрозы для заражения военнослужащих авиабазы.
       "Мы знали, что это всего лишь вопрос времени, когда COVID-19 затронет нас, и этот случай, вероятно, не будет последним, поэтому, пожалуйста, сохраняйте бдительность, поскольку местные районы начинают открываться (для бизнеса - ИФ)", - говорится в сообщении.
       По данным Пентагона, в настоящее время, количество заболевших коронавирусом в вооруженных силах США достигло 8,5 тыс. человек, в том числе 417 в ВВС США.
       В апреле стратегические бомбардировщики B-1B, вылетавшие с авиабазы Эллсворт, по меньшей мере, дважды задействовались для полетов вблизи российского Дальнего Востока. В частности, они совершили полеты вблизи восточного побережья Камчатки и Курильских островов.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...531854&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает американское издание "Defense News" в материале Valerie Insinna и Stephen Losey "US Air Force bails on Mattis-era fighter jet readiness goal", ВВС США официально отказались от содержащегося в выпущенном в сентябре 2018 года приказе тогдашнего министра обороны США Джеймса Мэттиса директивного требования о достижении уровня технической готовности (Мission capable rate) парка истребителей американских вооруженных сил в 80 процентов... "!. 

 Полностью пост :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4023067.html

----------


## Pilot

На авиабазе Эглин во время тренировочного полета разбился Ф-22. Летчик в госпитале.


«Самолет F-22, приписанный к 43-й истребительной эскадрилье и входящий в состав 325-го истребительного авиакрыла, в настоящее время базирующегося в Эглине, разбился сегодня утром примерно в 9.15», — говорится в сообщении.

По словам военных, разрушений или погибших вследствие крушения нет. Пилот истребителя находится в больнице в стабильном состоянии. Причины происшествия устанавливает комиссия.

----------


## Pilot

Кучненько в Эглине пошло


NEWS RELEASE: An F-35A Lightning II assigned to the 58th Fighter Sq crashed upon landing around 9:30 p.m. today 
@TeamEglin
. The pilot successfully ejected and was transported to the 96th Medical Group for evaluation and monitoring. The pilot is in stable condition. Cont.

----------


## Let_nab

*Африканская политика США: как Америка создает базы по всему континенту*





В последние годы любое упоминание о деятельности России в Африке вызывает живой отклик в США. Даже откровенно недостоверные сведения активно используются американскими политиками и СМИ для спекуляций на тему российского вмешательства в дела африканских стран. Это относится ко всему: от отправки военных советников и обучения местных военнослужащих до медицинской помощи и инфраструктурных проектов. По сути, любое действие России в Африке расценивается американскими официальными лицами как угроза безопасности региона.
При этом те же самые лица скромно умалчивают о деятельности собственной страны на африканском континенте — особенно по линии Пентагона. Пока весь мир следил за развертыванием и действиями США на Ближнем Востоке и в Афганистане, американцы спокойно и без лишнего шума увеличивали свое военное присутствие в Африке, и вот уже почти 20 лет их вооруженные силы проводят операции в разных частях континента. Для этих действий американцам необходима военная инфраструктура, и она активно строится и совершенствуется, а Пентагон исправно её финансирует.

Планы AFRICOM

В декабре 2019 министр обороны США Марк Эспер анонсировал планы по сокращению или даже полному выводу американских военных из Западной Африки. Некоторые издания расценили это заявление как уход США с «черного континента». Однако это не соответствует действительности: южноафриканское издание Mail&Guardian, ссылаясь на полученные документы Африканского командования вооруженных сил США (AFRICOM), рассказало об амбициозном долгосрочном проекте по развертыванию сети военных баз и опорных пунктов по всей Африке. Например, в период с 2021 по 2025 год на строительство и оснащение военной базы Кэмп Лемонье в Джибути планируется потратить 300 миллионов долларов.

О сохранении и расширении присутствия говорят и сами американские военные. На состоявшимся 20 февраля специальном брифинге, посвященном саммиту сухопутных войск стран Африки, командующий американской армией в Африке генерал-майор Роджер Клотье заявил, что уход США из Африки не планируется. Наоборот: в 2020 году спланировано более 300 совместных мероприятий с вооруженными силами африканских стран — причем с каждым годом их число только растет. В том же ключе высказался глава Командования сил специальных операций в Африке бригадный генерал Дагвин Андерсон, добавив, что присутствие на континенте необходимо для сдерживания Китая и России.

Действующие военные объекты в Африке

Формально в Африке у США есть только одна крупная военная база — Кэмп Лемонье в Джибути, которую американские вооруженные силы используют с 2001 года. Это даже позволяет отдельным лицам утверждать о незначительном американском присутствии на континенте.
Фактически же половина Африки покрыта американскими базами и опорными пунктами. Некоторые из них эксплуатируются непрерывно и являются так называемыми «передовыми операционными базами», а другие используются в качестве перевалочных пунктов и «баз подскока». На континенте находится до 7 тысяч американских солдат, большая часть которых сосредоточена в Западной Африке и регионе Африканского рога.




В Сомали у американцев есть опорные пункты по всей территории страны, в том числе в автономных образованиях Пунтленд на севере и Джубаленд на юге. Объекты используются, по большей части, силами специальных операций. В 2018 году в Сомали планировалась постройка шести американских военных объектов.

США располагают объектами и в соседней Кении, в том числе базой Кэмп Симба недалеко от бухты Манда, которая используется совместно с кенийскими силами безопасности. Именно её 23 января атаковали боевики «Аш-Шабаб», убив троих американских военнослужащих и гражданских работников, а также уничтожив несколько летательных аппаратов.




Отдельно стоит сказать об Уганде — стране, которая не граничит с Сомали. В столице — Энтеббе — базируются несколько турбовинтовых самолетов-разведчиков, используемых для шпионских миссий.

Западная и Северная Африка

В Западной Африке — традиционно считающейся французской зоной влияния — у американцев есть передовые операционные базы и перевалочные пункты практически во всех странах. В Нигере находятся сразу два американских объекта, и если авиабаза в столице Ниамее эксплуатируется совместно с рядом стран, то введенная в эксплуатацию в 2019 году база в Агадесе была оплачена и построена только американцами. Она обошлась в 100 миллионов долларов, базирующиеся на ней ударные БЛА привлекаются к операциям против боевиков «Аль-Каиды» и «ИГ1 в Большой Сахаре» (террористические организации, запрещены в РФ). Объекты в Нигере также используются командованием специальных операций США, которые действуют в стране: известен случай столкновения с боевиками ИГ в 2017 году, жертвами которого стали четверо американских «зеленых беретов».

Есть американские объекты и в соседнем Чаде. В районе столицы Нджамены расположен опорный пункт, где размещаются до нескольких сотен военнослужащих. В их задачи входит в том числе обучение чадских сил безопасности.

В других странах региона — Буркина-Фасо, Камерун, Габон, Гана — базируются небольшие контингенты, обеспечивающие работу разведывательных самолетов и БЛА. Эти же перевалочные пункты и «базы подскока» используются в качестве тайных тюрем ЦРУ и местных силовых структур. Характерным примером является база у камерунского города Салак, на которой содержались и подвергались пыткам более 60 человек. По словам правозащитных организаций, несмотря на отсутствие прямых свидетельств участия американского персонала в пытках, как минимум выглядит странным, что подобное регулярно происходит на американских объектах в странах Африки.





Стоит обратить отдельное внимание на Северную Африку. Согласно материалам, приведенным на брифинге научным советником AFRICOM Питером Е. Тейлом, в 2018 году на территории Ливии находилось сразу два американских объекта в Мисурате и Триполи. Оба были расположены на территориях, подконтрольным Правительству национального согласия (ПНС) Ливии, известному своими одиозными лидерами, террористическими группировками и бизнесом, основанном на мигрантах, контрабанде и наркоторговле. Доподлинно не известно, действуют ли они на данный момент, однако сам факт расположения американских опорных пунктов на этих территориях уже вызывает определенные вопросы.

Не только базы

Деятельность ВС США в Африке не ограничивается специальными операциями — в регионе регулярно проводятся совместные учения сил безопасности африканских стран и американской армии. Военные специалисты участвуют в мероприятиях по обучению личного состава армий стран Африки. Американские военные присутствуют также и в странах, где у США отсутствуют передовые операционные базы или перевалочные пункты, работая там в качестве военных советников.

На канале AfricaCom https://twitter.com/USAfricaCommand можно посмотреть примеры проводимых операций.

Заключение

На основании этого можно сделать два важных вывода. С одной стороны, утверждения об уходе США из Африки поразительно напоминают разговоры о выводе американцев из Сирии или Ирака, когда простую передислокацию и ротацию пытаются выставить как бегство из региона. Активность США в регионе едва ли сойдет на нет в ближайшее время: как политики, так и военнослужащие говорят о необходимости противостояния Китаю и (в меньшей степени) России.
С другой стороны, отлично видно наличие у США обширной сети передовых операционных баз и перевалочных пунктов в Африке, что позволяет американской армии поддерживать высокую активность на континенте. И на этом фоне обвинения России в том, что она вторгается в Африку и представляет угрозу безопасности, выглядят смехотворно.

(с) Рыбарь

https://riafan.ru/1277852-afrikanska...emu-kontinentu - цинк

Разумеется, РФ лишь частично восстанавливает некоторые позиции, которые были утрачены на Африканском континенте после развала СССР. Но как мы видим, даже банальная база подготовки в ЦАР по официальному договору с местным правительством, вызывает лютую истерику в западных медиа, куда потом включаются и деятели вроде Ходорковского (что закончилось гибелью группы Джемаля), чтобы рассказать о том, что "ужасная Россия вернулась в Африку". Про то, что континент набит американскими военными объектами, они понятное дело распространяться не будут, ибо это военные объекты, кого надо военные объекты, и вообще, они несут свободу и демократию, а не русскую тиранию и несвободу. Тут вижу, тут не вижу.

PS. Относительно Триполи, можно отметить, что в 2019-м году, вскоре после начала первого штурма города войсками Хафтара, в сети появились фотографии эвакуации морем американских военных, которые скорее всего покидали передовую базу в Триполи.






Также стоит отметить, что в прошлом году один из "Панцирей" сбил в Ливии американский БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper. ЛНА официально принесла извинения Африканскому командованию армии США эа этот эпизод.

цинк - https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5882793.html

----------


## OKA

" ВМС США приступили к финальным испытаниям двух прототипов системы радиоэлектронной борьбы нового поколения NGJ. Как пишет Flightglobal, эти испытания будут проводиться на протяжении лета 2020 года, после чего военные выберут одну из систем для серийного производства и поставок на флот. Как ожидается, новые системы будут приняты на вооружение в 2022 финансовом году (начнется в октябре 2021 года).

Испытания NGJ проводятся в рамках тендера на разработку новой цифровой системы радиоэлектронной борьбы, объявленного в 2019 году. В конкурсе участвуют американские компании Northrop Grumman и L3Harris. Новые «глушилки» должны будут заменить устаревшие ALQ-99 Tactical Jamming System, используемые сегодня самолетами радиоэлектронной борьбы EA-18G Growler.

Разрабатываемые Nrothrop Grumman и L3Harris системы работают в нижнем диапазоне частот и предназначены для постановки помех радиолокационным станциям систем противовоздушной обороны, наведения зенитных ракет, а также некоторых систем связи. Эти системы радиоэлектронной борьбы, выполненные в подвесном контейнере, получили обозначение NGJ-LB.

ВМС США также планируют в 2022 финансовом году принять на вооружение подвесную систему радиоэлектронной борьбы NGJ-MB, работающую в среднем диапазоне частот. Ее разработкой по контракту с военными занимается американская компания Raytheon. Этой системе уже присвоен индекс AN/ALQ-249. Она также разрабатывается для самолетов EA-18G.

С 2016 года британская компания BAE Systems по заказу Агентства перспективных оборонных исследований США занимается разработкой «умной» системы радиоэлектронной борьбы для боевых самолетов. Она будет самообучающейся и сможет ставить помехи даже перспективным радиолокационным станциям с изменяемой рабочей частотой.

В системе, разрабатываемой по проекту ARC (Adaptive Radar Countermeasures, адаптивное противодействие радарам), будут реализованы алгоритмы машинного обучения, с помощью которых она сможет адаптироваться и вырабатывать новые методики противодействия радиолокационным станциям. В первую очередь радарам с динамической рабочей частотой.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/05/21/ngj

----------


## Let_nab

*Выход США из «Открытого неба» ставит Россию перед сложным выбором*

- https://vz.ru/politics/2020/5/22/104...=pulse_mail_ru

Вашингтон выходит из важнейшего договора, который обеспечивал нашей стране возможность вести легальную разведку над территорией США – «Открытое небо». Почему Соединенные Штаты приняли такое решение, в чем его лицемерие и опасность для военного положения России и как в целом Москва должна реагировать на происходящее?
Договор «Открытое небо», подписанный в далеком 1992 году, вкратце состоял в следующем. У каждой страны-подписанта (а это не только Россия и США) имелась квота на осуществление полетов своих самолетов с аэрофотоаппаратами и рядом других систем наблюдения над территорией других стран-подписантов, а также обязательная квота на допуск самолетов других стран к полетам над своей территорией. Такая мера должна была способствовать снижению взаимной напряженности между Россией, странами Европы, США и рядом других государств. И она действительно этому способствовала. 
Россия по этому договору имела право на определенное количество наблюдательных полетов над территорией США и НАТО, а в ответ обязана была допустить американцев и их союзников к полетам над своей территорией. Нужно сказать, это действительно были полезные для безопасности России полеты, позволявшие получить важную для безопасности страны информацию без риска. 

Источником недовольства «Открытым небом», как обычно, стал Запад и его союзники. Еще в 2014 году США отказались от одного из полетов над Россией и стали ставить нашей стране препоны в полетах над США из-за появления новейшего самолета Ту-204ОН, с максимально возможным по Договору комплектом оборудования. Тогда, правда, к разрыву Договора эти проблемы не привели. В 2016 году Турция, отношения с которой были на очень низком уровне из-за уничтожения турками нашего бомбардировщика, запретила плановый полет российского самолета над своей территорией. 
В 2019 году американцы выступили с новым набором обвинений. По их утверждениям, Россия запрещала полеты их самолетов ближе 10 километров к границе Абхазии и Южной Осетии, а также не разрешала летать над Калининградом. Кроме того, американцы обвинили РФ в злоупотреблении условиями Договора и использовании полетов для сбора информации о критически важной инфраструктуре США. 
На самом деле, конечно же, это было очередным примером американского лицемерия. Полеты вблизи Южной Осетии и Абхазии очевидно бы означали поступление разведывательной информации со стороны США правительству Грузии, что могло бы поставить жизни российских военнослужащих в этих двух странах и вблизи от них под угрозу. Кроме того, сама идея о том, что американцев так волнует Абхазия и Южная Осетия, смехотворна. Явным образом это просто повод. 
В проблемах с Калининградом была виновна Польша, проводившая полеты таким образом, что это мешало полетам гражданских самолетов, и не желающая ни в каком виде менять свои подходы к «Открытому небу». Кроме того, с учетом «адекватности» Польши, легко представить себе, что полученные в ходе полетов над Калининградом данные будут использованы для вооруженной провокации, всё более вероятной по мере того, как Польша перевооружается. Пришлось именно над Калининградом ввести ограничения на длину наблюдательного полета над областью в 500 километров. 
Что до якобы «злоупотреблений» России в изучении американской инфраструктуры, то это невозможно технически – и, как это обычно бывает с американскими обвинениями, не подтверждалось никакими доказательствами. Тем не менее именно тогда, в 2019-м, американцы начали готовить свой выход из Договора. 
И вот 21 мая 2020 года Трамп объявил о том, что якобы из-за нарушений Россией этого Договора США выходят из него. Правда, остальные участники (в том числе страны НАТО) продолжают считать себя участниками Договора и речи о выходе из него не ведут. Россия пока в их числе, но в любом случае нам придется как-то реагировать на очередную американскую выходку.

Последствия для России 
Первым и очевидным последствием выхода США из «Открытого неба» для нашей страны является утрата возможности проверять военные объекты на американской территории. При этом пока эта утрата носит односторонний характер – по крайней мере, в США некоторые политики, не стесняясь, заявляют, что им этот Договор уже был не нужен, так как наблюдение за территорией России они могут вести иным способом. В частности, опираясь как на разведывательные, так и на коммерческие спутники, осуществляющие космическую фотосъемку. А Россия, мол, теперь в невыгодном положении, так как у нее нет спутниковой группировки, сопоставимой с американской. Речь таким образом идет о том, что США просто создали себе военное преимущество. Но проблема не только в этом. 
Теоретически Россия может продолжать полеты над европейскими странами НАТО, которые остаются участниками Договора. Безусловно, возможность осуществления наблюдательных полетов над Европой важна для нашей безопасности. 

Однако на практике это может означать «игру в одни ворота». Не секрет, что европейские страны зависимы от США и безоговорочно выполняют многие их требования. Может ли быть так, что европейские страны будут автоматически предоставлять США всю полученную в ходе полетов информацию или даже летать там, где попросят американцы? Вполне, более того, так и будет. Разведки НАТО взаимодействуют друг с другом, кроме того, есть еще и исторически сложившиеся особые отношения между страной-участником Договора Великобританией и США. По факту США по-прежнему могут получать всю информацию о России, которую они и ранее получали в ходе этих полетов. А Россия – нет, никто для нас над территорией США собирать информацию не будет. 
И теперь России придется сделать выбор – или отказаться от получения разведывательной информации, которую пока удается получать во время облетов европейских стран НАТО, или смириться с тем, что европейские коллеги получают для США всю информацию о России, какую США захотят иметь, а американская территория для нас при этом «ушла в тень». Надо сказать, что хорошего решения тут нет. 
Оценивая действия американцев, стоит помнить лозунги, под которыми шел на выборы Дональд Трамп. Первый, «Сделаем Америку великой снова», помнят многие. Но был и еще один, который не нашел своего места на кепках, но в речах Трампа фигурировал: «Мир через силу». 
Это крылатое выражение в американской политике, восходящее еще к римскому императору Адриану с его выражением: «Мир через силу, а если не получится, то мир через войну». Суть этого принципа в американской трактовке такова – нужно через демонстрацию силы или путем ее применения склонить всех соперников Америки к миру на ее условиях. 

Последовательное разрушение американцами всех краеугольных договоров, обеспечивающих европейскую безопасность, и нагнетание военной напряженности очень хорошо ложатся в канву такого принуждения. Американцы еще помнят слабого Горбачева и не против повторить. Под лозунгом «Мир через силу» поднимал Америку в свой крестовый поход против СССР Рональд Рейган, а Трамп, как известно, во многом подражает Рейгану. Теперь Трамп способствует нарастанию военной угрозы в мире, чтобы получить от соперников Америки какие-то уступки. 
То, как США обошлись со всеми основополагающими договорами по обеспечению международной безопасности, ставит перед нашей страной острый вопрос: а насколько вообще оправдано подписание подобных договоров с США? Уже не раз они выходили из этих договоров с различными видами ущерба для нашей страны. Они вышли из ДРСМД, с «Открытым небом» мы вынуждены выбирать из двух зол. У американцев остался еще один договор с нами, который они еще не разрушили – и это СНВ-3. Не исключено, что скоро выбор придется делать и здесь, и опять независимо от того, насколько сложными могут будут последствия для России и для поддержания мира в целом.

----------


## OKA

К чему эти стенания по поводу разных договоров)) 

Давно собирались, как час настал, так и повыходили из всего, что перестало быть полезным. 

Значит достаточно способов держать руку " на пульсе" снаружи,  сверху и изнутри  ))

Ну или держать за глотку   :Biggrin: 

Реализуют старые "хотелки", пользуясь слабостью противников.

А что им противопоставить можно? 

Вопрос риторический))

----------


## Let_nab

> К чему эти стенания по поводу разных договоров)) 
> 
> Давно собирались, как час настал, так и повыходили из всего, что перестало быть полезным. 
> 
> Значит достаточно способов держать руку " на пульсе" снаружи,  сверху и изнутри  ))
> 
> Ну или держать за глотку  
> 
> Реализуют старые "хотелки", пользуясь слабостью противников.
> ...


Американцы вполне знают реальное состояние дел и возможности России. Их все действия вполне адекватны этим современным состояниям дел и возможностям России. Это наглядно показывает Сирия. Что могла Россия.., неее не правильно, не Россия (так как Россия многое может), а чем властьимущие России могли ответить на агрессию Турции, США или Израиля в Сирии. Помидоры у них перестали покупать!!! Помидоры!!! При этом дали натовцам газ и С-400.  Или американский патруль на дороге в Идлибе тормознули! Просто фееричный пример! И это Россия "встаёт с колен"!?

А смотрим пример по товарищу Киму. Он реально амеров нафиг послал, публично персонально Трампа обозвал-оскорбил «слабоумным стариком», а не партнёром назвал..., и Ким реально МОЖЕТ и "за ценой не постоит" - так тут же стал рукопожатным! Он может! Как в рекламе - "Папа - может!". А "Россия" не может... Поэтому Трамп мчит персонально с Кимом договариваться. А договаривались амеры с Милошевичем, Саддамом или Каддафи!? Нет. Потому что эти - не могли! И "Россия" не может! Так же было с Горбатым, пока тот мог - договаривались, а потом сраной метлой погнали, так же с Ельциным и теми же нашими войсками в Европе и десантниками в Югославии... Только слепой этого не видит!

Причём, этими своими публично-пафосными «миролюбивыми» жестами желания заключить с кем-то договор чем типа «разредить напряжённость» и «принесть всем миру-мир», США пытается больше кинуть того, с кем договаривается. Если не удаётся кинуть, то США молчат в тряпочку до поры пока другая сторона «может». Как только другая сторона уже «не может», то она тут же становится обвинённой в «несоблюдении», «агрессивности» и прочей надуманной хрени.

Вот, документы из Россархива второй половины 30-х годов которые сейчас они вложили в общем доступе для того чтобы реально показать кто виновен в начале 2 Мировой - их читаешь и понимаешь, что всё упирается в делёжку бабла, ресурсов и прибылей. При этом СССР боялись больше Гитлера, так как понимали, что коммуняки не дадут им-творителям-властителям мира грабить людей и коммуняки не за бабло пилить договариваются, а с любыми фашистами они вполне ровно наладят свой капиталистический бизнес получения для себя барышей. А сейчас у нас успешные менеджеры-капиталисты у руля для себя бабло просто делят-неподелят, а их более сильные партнёры-бусурмане отжимают от кормушки. 

Вот вполне тематические скрины, которые выражают суть проблемы:

----------


## Let_nab

*Лавров вспомнил об Аляске из-за претензий США по Калининграду*

- https://social.utro.ru/blog/43538339...u&paid=1&pad=1

Режим полетов над Калининградской областью абсолютно зеркален тому, который установлен над Аляской, о чем на Западе предпочли забыть в свете споров по Договору об открытом небе. Об этом заявил глава МИД России Сергей Лавров.

По его словам, Москва ввела ограничения дальности полетов над самым западным российским регионом, учитывая его географические особенности, а также используя созданный Вашингтоном прецедент в отношении самого крупного американского штата.
"И Калинградская область, и Аляска являются полуэксклавами, и мы исходили из того, что это абсолютно вытекает из географического положения Калининградской области и Аляски", – цитирует РИА "Новости" министра.
Лавров отметил, что над обоими регионами установлена максимальная дальность полета в соответствии с приложением к соответствующему Договору.

Однако он указал на разные масштабы территорий нашей области и американского штата в свете получения данных за один полет – если изображение Калининградской области можно зафиксировать на 98%, то Аляску можно охватить всего лишь на три процента.
"И никто из наших западных партнеров, которые активно поддержали США в обвинении нас в нарушении этого договора, никто не вспоминает про эту Аляску. Речь только о нарушениях России", – резюмировал Лавров.

Напомним, на днях советник президента США Роберт О'Брайен заявил немецкому изданию Bild, что Россия вместо центра туризма якобы создала на Балтике бастион, который напичкала ракетами. Американец назвал Калининградскую область"кинжалом, направленным в сердце Европы".

Сам хозяин Белого дома Дональд Трамп 21 мая громко объявил о выходе США из Договора по открытому небу. Он утверждает, что РФ не выполняет своих обязательств о соглашени. Позже тот же О'Брайен и вовсе обвинил Москву в том, что она следит за американским президентом, когда выполняла плановые полеты над Вашингтоном.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://warspot.ru/6318-v-poiskah-ra...dlya-gerkulesa


Пы сы. 

Let_nab частенько путает политическую лавочку в курилке с авиацией ГП  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Военно-морские силы США 28 мая 2020 года сообщили, что завершили перевооружение с самолетов Lockheed P-3C Orion на новые базовые патрульные самолеты Boeing P-8A Poseidon последней, 13-й по счету, своей строевой патрульной эскадрильи VP-40 Fighting Marlins, базирующейся на авиабазу Уидби-Айленд (штат Вашингтон). Это ознаменовало полное перевооружение регулярных частей американской базовой патрульной авиации на самолеты Р-8А.

Эскадрилья VP-40, эксплуатировавшая самолеты Orion с 1967 года, сдала девять своих штатных Р-3С в 2019 году и с ноября 2019 года приступила к перевооружению и переучиванию на Р-8А, завершив его 14 мая 2020 года. Ранее к концу 2019 года перевооружение на P-8А завершила эскадрилья VP-46.

Теперь авиация ВМС США имеет 13 строевых патрульных эскадрилий на новых базовых патрульных самолетах Р-8А - в том числе шесть эскадрилий (VP-1, VP-4, VP-9, VP-40, VP-46 и VP-47) в составе 10-го крыла (управление на Уидби-Айленд) на Западном (Тихоокеанском) побережье США, и семь эскадрилий (VP-5, VP-8, VP-10, VP-16, VP-26, VP-45 и учебную VP-30) в состав 11-го крыла (управление в Джексонвилл) на Восточном (Атлантическом) побережье США.

Теперь несколько самолетов Р-3С Orion на службе в регулярных частях авиации ВМС США остаются только в специальной секретной разведывательной эскадрилье VPU-2 Special Projects Patrol Squadron. Ранее сообщалось, что VPU-2 также должна была быть перевооружена на Р-8А, начиная с конца 2019 года, однако по последним данным, этого не произошло. Кроме того, до 2023 года самолеты Р-3С Orion останутся в составе резервных патрульных эскадрилий - VP-62 в Джексонвилл, и VP-69 на Уидби-Айленд. Также в строю еще несколько лет сохранятся самолеты радио- и радиотехнической разведки ЕР-3Е ARIES II.

Самолеты Lockheed P-3 Orion в варианте Р-3А (P3V-1) начали поступать на вооружение авиации ВМС США в 1962 году.

Всего ВМС США планируют получить 120 самолетов Р-8А, из которых с 2011 года и по настоящее время поставлено около 110.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4044446.html

----------


## Let_nab

Высотный самолёт-разведчик Lockheed U-2S "Dragon Lady" ВВС США ( | 9RW | 99RS), бортовой номер 80-1081, взлетел с авиабазы ВВС Великобритании Акротири (ICAO:LCRA) Кипр. Работает в районе Сирии и Ливии. 1 июня 10 часов по Мск.



…………

Самолёт радиоэлектронной разведки, ВВС Великобритании, рег номер ZJ691, позывной RRR7303, Bombardier Global Express Sentinel R.1, производит полёт у границ Калининградской области и Белоруссии... 2 июня 14 часов по Мск.



…………..

А тут вот интересность!
Сразу четыре летательных аппарата стран NATO, два США и два Великобритании работают вокруг Калининградской области. 20 мая около 11 часов по Мск.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Pilot

Американцы потеряли Ф-15С с авиабазы Лейкенхит. Пилот пока не найден

A U.S. Air Force F-15C Eagle crashed into the North Sea off the coast of England during a routine training exercise on Monday morning.
The cause of the crash and condition of the pilot are currently unknown at this time. The U.K. Search and Rescue have been called in to support the downed aircraft and are taking part in the search of the crash site, according to a statement from 48th Fighter Wing Public Affairs.
The F-15C was part of the 48th Fighter Wing based at Royal Air Force Lakenheath in the U.K, located 70 miles northeast of London.



Самолет нашли, летчика пока нет :(((

----------


## Nazar

> Самолет нашли, летчика пока нет :(((


Нашли. Погиб летчик. 
Интересно что сейчас будут говорить те, кто утром орал про то, что американские и английские ПСС, сейчас покажут русне, как надо летчиков искать, намекая на мартовскую катастрофу, при которой, условия для работы ПСС, были намного сложней.

----------


## Let_nab

*Российские Су-27 перехватили американские бомбардировщики над Балтикой*

КАЛИНИНГРАД, 15 июн — РИА Новости. Силы ПВО вскрыли действия стратегических В-52H ВВС США и самолетов разведывательной авиации над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря и сопроводили их российскими истребителями, сообщает Минобороны России.

«Пятнадцатого июня 2020 года дежурными силами ПВО Западного военного округа были своевременно вскрыты действия стратегических бомбардировщиков В-52H ВВС США и самолетов разведывательной авиации иностранных государств над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря и осуществлено их сопровождение российскими истребителями», — говорится в сообщении.


Уточняется, что на значительном удалении от государственной границы России самолеты иностранных государств непрерывно сопровождались российскими радиолокационными средствами контроля. Для перехвата целей в воздух были подняты истребители Су-27 морской авиации Балтийского флота.
«Нарушения государственной границы РФ допущено не было. Полеты российских самолетов выполнялись в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства», — добавляется в сообщении.
Самолеты стратегической и разведывательной авиации ВВС США и стран НАТО выполняют полеты над Балтийским морем в рамках учения стран Североатлантического альянса «Балтопс-2020».




…….

В прошлом году в это же время тоже самое - https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6559727

----------


## Let_nab

8 июня 2020 года...

Патрульный противолодочный самолёт, Boeing P-8A Poseidon, ВМС США (VP-47),  взлетевший с авиабазы Sigonella, Италия, приступил к разведывательному полёту около черноморского побережья России.
Подлетал к береговой линии в районе Севастополя, на расстояние 31км.






10 июня 2020 года....

Патрульный противолодочный самолёт, Boeing P-8A Poseidon, ВМС США (VP-47),  взлетевший с авиабазы Sigonella, Италия, приступил к разведывательному полёту около черноморского побережья России.

----------


## Red307

> Нашли. Погиб летчик. 
> Интересно что сейчас будут говорить те, кто утром орал про то, что американские и английские ПСС, сейчас покажут русне, как надо летчиков искать, намекая на мартовскую катастрофу, при которой, условия для работы ПСС, были намного сложней.


Ну так нашли же. ПСС свою работу сделала.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну так нашли же. ПСС свою работу сделала.


Мертвым и через 12 часов, при работе в светлое время суток и при спокойном море. Нет не выполнила, так-как служба поисково-спасательная. Но в подобном ответе, именно от вас, я почему-то не сомневался.

----------


## cobra_73

> Ну так нашли же. ПСС свою работу сделала.


Нет не сделала.

----------


## Red307

> Мертвым и через 12 часов, при работе в светлое время суток и при спокойном море. Нет не выполнила, так-как служба поисково-спасательная. Но в подобном ответе, именно от вас, я почему-то не сомневался.


Нашего летчика трое суток искали. Как минимум 2 раза светлое время было. Температура воды у нас 9-10, у них 11. Кто сказал, что море спокойное.

Неделю молчал, решил высказаться про какие-то "утром орал", хотя на форуме ни слова. Какой познавательный пост, такой и ответ.

----------


## Red307

> Нет не сделала.


В любом летном происшествии главное выявить причину и принять меры по недопущению в дальнейшем. Найти самолёт и регистратор - задача не меньшая, чем спасти летчика 

Плюс моральный аспект.
Американцы знают, что их ищут и найдут. 
То, что нашли мертвым, не факт, что он умер, пока искали, а не во время крушения. Надо ждать подробности  Тем более в сети встречалось, что его напарника встречали на земле аварийные службы. Возможно было столкновение.

----------


## Avia M

> В любом летном происшествии главное выявить причину



В любом летном происшествии главная задача ПСС, найти и спасти.




> Американцы знают, что их ищут и найдут.


А мексиканцы?

----------


## Red307

> В любом летном происшествии главная задача ПСС, найти и спасти.


И воскресить. Иначе "не зачет".

----------


## Let_nab

19 июн. 2020 г. Дежурные силы по ПВО Восточного военного округа обнаружили и взяли на сопровождение пару бомбардировщиков В-52Н ВВС США над нейтральными водами Охотского моря.

Для перехвата целей в воздух поднимались истребители Су-30, Су-35 и МиГ-31. На значительном удалении от государственной границы Российской Федерации самолеты ВВС США непрерывно сопровождались российскими средствами контроля. Нарушения государственной границы РФ допущено не было.

Полеты российских самолетов выполнялись в строгом соответствии с Международными правилами использования воздушного пространства над нейтральными водами, не нарушая границ других государств.

----------


## Let_nab

> Мертвым и через 12 часов, при работе в светлое время суток и при спокойном море. Нет не выполнила, так-как служба поисково-спасательная. Но в подобном ответе, именно от вас, я почему-то не сомневался.


+100
Служба и  называется Поисково-Спасательная, потому как с момента наступления аварийной ситуации в её руках находятся жизни людей. А если, как тут написывает Чарли Шин о "полном выполнении свой задачи", то это уже не ПСС, а какое-то ППБ - Похоронно-Поисковое Бюро по нахождению трупов для похорон, а не спасению живых людей... Тогда действительно - ППБ ВВС США через 12 часов выполнили свою задачу - нашли труп для торжественных похорон со звёздно-полосатым конвертиком...

ПС: Как тут гражданин США Познер на днях сказал про ДТП с Ефремовым, так можно его слова и тут повторить - *"И не жалко!"*. Ссылка - https://tsargrad.tv/news/mne-ego-ne-...fremova_260274

----------


## Pilot

Shaw Air Force Base


The pilot of the F-16CM that crashed at approximately 2330 on June 30, 2020, during a routine training mission here at Shaw Air Force Base, S.C., was pronounced dead.

The name of the pilot is being withheld until 24 hours after next of kin notification. Out of respect and consideration for the family, we ask for your patience and to avoid speculation until we release more information.

Штат Южная Каролина. Пилот погиб

----------


## Let_nab

*Опубликовано видео перехвата американских самолетов-разведчиков над Черным морем*

Министерство обороны России продемонстрировало видеозапись перехвата самолетов-разведчиков ВВС США над нейтральными водами Черного моря. Кадры были опубликованы в YouTube.
О перехвате сообщалось 26 июня. В небе засекли три американских воздушных судна: патрульный самолет Р-8А Poseidon ВМС США, стратегический самолет-разведчик RC-135 и самолет-заправщик КС-135 ВВС США.
Согласно заявлению Минобороны, истребитель Су-30 морской авиации Черноморского флота приблизился на безопасное расстояние к самолетам-разведчикам, после чего те сразу же изменили направление полета и удалились от государственной границы России.
Ранее в июне российские истребители сопроводили американские бомбардировщики у восточных границ, над нейтральными водами Охотского моря. Сообщалось, что государственная граница страны нарушена не была.

----------


## OKA

" Продолжение "банкета"

Тут пару недель назад, на фоне серии летных происшествий в ВВС США, возник риторический вопрос: «А что там у них еще не падало?» Ответ подразумевал, что пока счастливо отползали «стратеги». Однако…


Однако тут появились снимки аварийной посадки бомбардировщика В-1. Судя по снимкам (по некоторым признакам снятых на авиабазе Дайс), самолет был вынужден совершить экстренную посадку с превышением разрешенного посадочного веса, в результате чего лопнули покрышки колес и загорелись стойки. Предполагается отказ техники в полете, потребовавший совершить экстренную посадку…

Вообще, в тяжелой авиации покрышки - один из главных расходных ресурсов, так что неудивительно увидеть на одном самолете "резину" от "Мишлен" и "Гудер"

Как обычно выглядит такая посадка – есть иллюстрация «событий» 1994 г. в Германии:



Стоит отметить, что по бюджету ВВС США в следующем году планируется вывести из боевого состава 17 В-1, а по пятилетнему плану вообще снять В-1 с вооружения. Говорят, что использование В-1 для непосредственной поддержки в боях на Ближнем и Среднем "Востоках" конкретно ушатали парк "стратегов". Как они собираются их еще перевооружать на гиперзвуковые ракеты - хрен его знает.". 

Все фото :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/560853.html

Парк большой, найдут полтора-два десятка, запытают, а остальные на запчасти)) 
Вообще, конечно, пора их в музеи раздавать)) В Монино, например)) 
Вот когда культурный шок случится)) Агенту Трампу кранты)) 

 А то Ту-160 зажали, гнобят, не выдают в общественное обозрение))

----------


## OKA

" Американские военные заявили о том, что во вторник, 14 июля состоялась последняя стадия серийных тестов прототипа новейшего авиационного снаряда. Речь идет о крылатой ракете, созданной по проекту с кодовым названием Gray Wolf. Согласно источникам агентства «The Drive», в испытаниях был задействован истребитель четвертого поколения F-16C.

В ходе тестов специалисты осуществили проверку работоспособности систем ракеты. В первую очередь была проверена ее электромагнитная совместимость. По словам собеседника агентства, благодаря испытаниям, инженеры смогли осуществить более подробный мониторинг функционирования системы.

Новая разработка американских оружейников представляет собой более дешевый аналог высокоточной «стелс»-ракеты AGM-158. «Серый волк» также предназначен для нивелирования вражеской противовоздушной обороны.
Специально для этой ракеты создан турбореактивный двигатель TDI-J85. Он успешно прошел все тесты весной 2020 года.". 

https://yandex.ru/turbo/s/glas.ru/po...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

"  Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing испытал перспективный учебный самолет T-7A Red Hawk перевернутым полетом. Как пишет Air Force Magazine, во время испытаний летчики несколько раз переворачивали самолет, причем каждый раз перевернутый полет был более продолжительным. Состоявшиеся проверки признаны успешными.

T-7A разрабатывается в качестве военного учебного самолета и к нему предъявляется несколько специальных требований, в том числе стабильный полет при отрицательных перегрузках. Перевернутый полет позволил проверить насколько надежно работают топливные и масляные системы Red Hawk, выдерживает ли планер и как самолет управляется.




По заявлению Boeing, к настоящему времени программа летных испытаний T-7A завершена на 80 процентов. Концерн также занимается созданием тренажера Red Hawk, который планируется передать ВВС США в 2023 году. Этот тренажер будет использоваться для подготовки первых инструкторов, которые затем будут обучать курсантов полетам на новом учебном самолете.

T-7A разрабатывается концерном Boeing совместно с шведской компанией Saab. В нем используются наработки, полученные компаниями по проектам истребителей F/A-18E/F Super Hornet и JAS-39 Gripen. Red Hawk совершил первый полет в 2016 году. Новым самолетом военные намерены заменить устаревшие T-38 Talon, используемые сегодня для подготовки летчиков. Принять учебный самолет нового поколения на вооружение планируется в 2024 году.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/16/inverted

----------


## Avia M

> Тут кто-то про сценарий призыва спрашивал? Вот он


"По результатам выполненных противоэпидемических мероприятий в военные комиссариаты и на сборные пункты субъектов Российской Федерации не допущено около 1,5 тысяч человек с признаками респираторных заболеваний (ОРВИ)"

https://ria.ru/20200716/1574415844.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США в четвертом квартале 2021 года выберут компанию, которая займется разработкой и производством новых двигателей для стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52 Stratofortress. Как пишет Breaking Defense, согласно планам военных, серийное производство новых силовых установок и их установка на бомбардировщики начнутся не позднее второго квартала 2027 года.

ВВС США рассматривают возможность замены двигателей бомбардировщиков B-52 с середины 2010-х годов. В настоящее время военные изучают два варианта ремоторизации самолетов: прямой замены двигателей или замены силовых установок с уменьшением их количества (с нынешних восьми до четырех). Вариант прямой замены пока является предпочтительным.

Замена двигателей необходима по нескольким причинам. В частности, обслуживание и ремонт двигателей TF33, устанавливаемых на B-52 сегодня, обходятся уже довольно дорого. Кроме того, благодаря ремоторизации военные рассчитают уменьшить расход топлива бомбардировщиками в полете.

Тендер на разработку нового двигателя для B-52 проводится с апреля текущего года. Заявки на участие в нем подали три компании: Pratt & Whitney, Rolls-Royce и GE Aviation. Pratt & Whitney, разработавшая TF33, предлагает военным двигатели PW800. Такие сегодня устанавливаются на бизнес-джеты Gulf Stream 500 и 600. Серийный выпуск силовой установки ведется с 2017 года, когда компания сертифицировала PW800.

GE Aviation предлагает военным сразу два двигателя. Один из них — CF34-10 — выпускается с начала 2010-х годов и сегодня ставится на бразильские пассажирские самолеты Embraer E-Jet и китайские Comac ARJ21. Кроме того, компания предложила ВВС США двигатель Passport, выпускаемый с 2015 года. Эти силовые установки ставятся на бизнес-джеты Bombardier Global 7500/8000.

Наконец, Rolls-Royce занимается разработкой двигателя F130. Он создается на базе силовой установки BR725, используемой, например, на бизнес-джетах Gulfstream G650. Первые испытания силовой установки состоялись осенью 2019 года.

Согласно предварительному списку требований, опубликованному ВВС США, по итогам тендера военные намерены приобрести 608 новых коммерческих двигателей для бомбардировщиков B-52H, а также некоторое их запасное количество. Предполагается, что благодаря ремоторизации стратегические бомбардировщики B-52 прослужат по меньшей мере до 2050 года.

Бомбардировщики B-52 поставлялись ВВС США концерном Boeing до 1962 года. В настоящее время американские военные располагают 76 такими самолетами, возраст самого молодого из которых уже перевалил за 57 лет. Боевой радиус Stratofortress составляет около 7,2 тысячи километров, а перегоночная дальность — 16 тысяч километров. Самолет способен развивать скорость до 950 километров в час и нести бомбовую нагрузку массой до 31 тонны.

Василий Сычёв".

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/22/engines




> "По результатам выполненных противоэпидемических мероприятий в военные комиссариаты и на сборные пункты субъектов Российской Федерации не допущено около 1,5 тысяч человек с признаками респираторных заболеваний (ОРВИ)"
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200716/1574415844.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


В ветках заблудились))

----------


## OKA

" Американская авиация получит новые возможности обороны от вражеских ракет. 22 июля, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что Air Force Research Laboratory при ВВС США заключила контракт с компанией Raytheon Missile System на разработку и производство ракет-перехватчиков в рамках программы MSDM.

Тендер на разработку миниатюрных ракет-переватчиков (Miniature Self-Defense Missiles, MSDM) был объявлен в 2016 году. В рамках контракта стоимостью $375 млн его победитель, компания Raytheon, завершит разработку и подготовит новый боеприпас к серийному производству.


​Предполагаемые размеры перспективной ракеты-перехватчика MSDM aviationweek.com 

В ВВС США указывают, что новые ракеты нужны для защиты как небоевой авиации, так и истребителей.". 

https://warspot.ru/17736-amerikanski...ya-samooborony

----------


## L39aero

Думаю будет интересно посмотреть, тем кто знает английский особенно. https://youtu.be/zikI2fazPLo

----------


## Let_nab

*«Т-14 Армата уничтожила 9 Израильских танков»: Рассказываю об успехах "Арматы" в Сирии*

- https://zen.yandex.tm/media/id/5d543...W5zowYS2NNwYsg

Успехи Арматы в Сирии
Совсем недавно в сеть просочилась информация о том, что "Армата" была отправлена в Сирию для ведения реальных боевых действий и вступила в бой с танками Израиля. Эта информация появилась сразу на нескольких авторитетных дзен-каналах и в некоторых СМИ, за её достоверность я не могу ручаться, но от этого новость становится только интереснее.
Наши танки Т-14 были отправлены на помощь Сирийским военным, которые сейчас сражаются не только с террористами, но и с Израилем и Турцией, которые стремятся забрать себе часть земель и полностью поделить между собой. 
Что самое интересное, Т-14 еще не проходил тестовые испытания, но уже был отправлен в бой.
Одна "Армата" против десяти танков
Всего за все время было две стычки, в ходе которых Армата уничтожила сразу 9 танков Израиля – в первой стычке учувствовали не только наши танки, но и Сирийские бойцы. Победа в первом сражении ушла в копилку Сирийско-Российской армии. 
Но в скором времени произошло еще одно сражение, в котором учувствовал только один Т-14.
По поступающей информации, встретить «Армата» должна была два танка, но столкнулась сразу с 10 танками противника. При поддержке Российских летчиков на Су-57, «Т-14 Армата уничтожила 9 Израильских танков, оставшийся спасся бегством».
Многие скептики считали, что Армата не сможет противостоять и двум танкам одновременно, но тут они сели в лужу.

*Российский барон Мюнхгаузен рассказал, как новейший танк "Армата" уничтожил в Сирии десять израильских танков*

- https://www.9tv.co.il/item/16038

……….

*Турция сдаст самую главную военную тайну России США: Анкара намерена воткнуть нож в спину Москвы*

- https://www.9tv.co.il/item/16574

Турция готова успокоить США, которые опасаются возможных утечек информации по вопросу характеристик истребителя пятого поколения F-35 Lightning II. Об этом сообщил в Твиттере глава Минобороны Республики Хулуси Акар.
Американцы боятся, что утечки могут случиться из-за российской зенитной ракетной системы С-400 "Триумф", поставленной Турции.
Министр обороны Турции заявил, что Анкара даже в условиях эпидемии не прекращала производство критически важных компонентов F-35 Lightning II, хотя Вашингтон исключил Турцию из соотвествующей программы. 
"Я хотел бы подчеркнуть, что в программе F-35 Турция является партнером, а не клиентом. Безопасность программы F-35 также важна для Турции. Мы технически готовы устранить вопросы со стороны США в отношении соответствия С-400 и F-35", – заявил министр.
В июле глава секретариата обороной промышленности Турции Исмаил Демир заявил об увеличении стоимости программы создания F-35 Lightning II на 600 миллионов долларов после исключения из нее турецкой стороны.
Бывший заместитель командующего войск противовоздушной обороны Сухопутных войск СССР генерал-лейтенант Александр Лузан ранее предположил, что истинной целью испытаний Турцией С-400 "Триумф" является  поиск "слабых мест" российской системы ПВО. Лузан также заявил, что из С-400 "Триумф" технически невозможно извлечь технологическую информацию.
"Турция объявила о передаче США технической информации о российских комплексах С-400", – отмечало российское издание Avia.pro.
"Турция пообещала держать в тайне сведения о зенитной ракетной системе С-400, заявил глава секретариата оборонпрома республики Исмаил Демир", – сообщило в июле 2016 года российское информационное агентство "Новости".
Ранее в Вашингтоне и НАТО крайне негативно отнеслись к закупкам Турции российского вооружения. По мнению представителей Североатлантического альянса, российская система несовместима с оборонной системой НАТО и представляет угрозу американским истребителям F-35.

----------


## Let_nab

*В США объяснили переброску войск из Германии на восток*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/42893074/?frommail=1

ВАШИНГТОН, 9 авг — РИА Новости. Вывод войск США из Германии укладывается в стратегию сдерживания России, заявил глава Пентагона Марк Эспер.
«Мы передвигаем больше войск дальше на восток, ближе к российским границам, чтобы сдерживать их (Россию — ред.)», — сказал Эспер в интервью Fox News.
По его словам, большинство союзников, с которыми он говорил, считают это «хорошим шагом».
Ранее Эспер сообщил, что из Германии выведут в общей сложности почти 12 тысяч военных США, большая часть из которых (6,4 тысячи) отправится домой, а остальные будут передислоцированы в страны НАТО в Европе, в том числе в Италию и Бельгию. Штаб сил США в Европе планируется перенести из Германии в бельгийский Монс, проинформировал в свою очередь командующий силами США в Европе и верховный главнокомандующий объединенными силами НАТО в Европе генерал Тод Уолтерс. Сейчас в Монсе расположен штаб верховного главнокомандующего объединенных сил НАТО в Европе.
После объявления о выводе войск из Германии США объявили об отправке в Польшу дополнительно одной тысячи военнослужащих помимо уже присутствующих там 4,5 тыс. военнослужащих США.
Инициатива по военному сдерживанию России финансируется конгрессом США на протяжении последних пяти лет. Она предусматривает увеличение присутствия американских военнослужащих в Восточной Европе на ротационной основе.

----------


## OKA

> *В США объяснили переброску войск из Германии на восток*
> 
> - https://news.mail.ru/politics/42893074/?frommail=1
> 
> ВАШИНГТОН, 9 авг — РИА Новости. Вывод войск США из Германии укладывается в стратегию сдерживания России, заявил глава Пентагона Марк Эспер.
> «Мы передвигаем больше войск дальше на восток, ближе к российским границам, чтобы сдерживать их (Россию — ред.)», — сказал Эспер в интервью Fox News.
> По его словам, большинство союзников, с которыми он говорил, считают это «хорошим шагом».
> Ранее Эспер сообщил, что из Германии выведут в общей сложности почти 12 тысяч военных США, большая часть из которых (6,4 тысячи) отправится домой, а остальные будут передислоцированы в страны НАТО в Европе, в том числе в Италию и Бельгию. Штаб сил США в Европе планируется перенести из Германии в бельгийский Монс, проинформировал в свою очередь командующий силами США в Европе и верховный главнокомандующий объединенными силами НАТО в Европе генерал Тод Уолтерс. Сейчас в Монсе расположен штаб верховного главнокомандующего объединенных сил НАТО в Европе.
> После объявления о выводе войск из Германии США объявили об отправке в Польшу дополнительно одной тысячи военнослужащих помимо уже присутствующих там 4,5 тыс. военнослужащих США.
> Инициатива по военному сдерживанию России финансируется конгрессом США на протяжении последних пяти лет. Она предусматривает увеличение присутствия американских военнослужащих в Восточной Европе на ротационной основе.


Ну когда ж про авиацию та ГП будет пост то ?)) 

А то в постах про космос одно-два слово "космос", а остальные про отношения партии и правительства  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну когда ж про авиацию та ГП будет пост то ?)) 
> 
> А то в постах про космос одно-два слово "космос", а остальные про отношения партии и правительства


Не понял!? Сформулируйте внятно свою претензию. 
Тут вы делаете цитирование информации из моего поста из новостной ленты РИА Новости о "Главном противнике", что инициатива по военному сдерживанию России финансируется конгрессом США на протяжении последних пяти лет, что предусматривает увеличение присутствия американских военнослужащих в Восточной Европе на ротационной основе - непосредственно уже у самой границе России, а не на отдалённых базах в глубине Европы... В США у власти Республиканская партия и её представитель Трамп. Эта партия, как любая другая в США ведёт агрессивную политику против России. Вы об этом? Или речь идёт о правящей либерально-консервативной партии в России - Единая Россия, во главе с главным либералом Путиным - у которых рубль в говно и Ленин с галошами виноваты, а он с его правящей партией не при делах в состоянии дел в стране?
В любом случае истина в том - что вся внешняя, внутренняя политика, в частности как и космос, авиация - всё зависят от отношении к этому всему партии и правительства. Такова реальность. Без воли политического руководства не было и не будет авиации, космоса, твёрдой национальной валюты, национальной независимой промышленности и честной социальной пенсии старикам, как и честного возраста выхода на пенсию своим гражданам. Поэтому, изначально пути и возможности реального развития авиации-космоса начинаются из обсуждения и понимания политики от политиков у власти, у которых это всё либо в пустословии 30 лет и продолжается, либо в конкретных плодотворных делах.    

Ваше непонимание этого элементарного - это скорее всего от того, что как ранее вы признались, что в молодости вместо читки газет, вы пользовались ими только в туалете. Вот и результат! Уверен, что при таком раскладе у людей, пользующихся газетами с умными статьями не по назначению, что если бы их задница имела доступ в интернет - она была более политически подкована и образована в комментах там, чем её носители и даже понимала - для чего всё таки её носители крутят(ли) гайки на военных самолётах на аэродроме...

----------


## Avia M

У границ России над Чукотским морем три истребителя МиГ-31 перехватили американский беспилотник Global Hawk...

https://ria.ru/20200811/1575627148.h...medium=desktop

Не многовато ли для одной цели?

----------


## OKA

> У границ России над Чукотским морем три истребителя МиГ-31 перехватили американский беспилотник Global Hawk...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200811/1575627148.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Не многовато ли для одной цели?


Может быть плановые учения? 

А тип дрона опознан?

----------


## Avia M

Специалисты ВВС США приступили к летным испытаниям бортовых систем перспективного стратегического бомбардировщика B-21 Raider. Как сообщает Flightglobal, для испытаний используется летающая лаборатория, созданная на базе одного из серийных самолетов. 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/08/17/b21

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня! Со всех сторон обложили!!!

----------


## OKA

" Стратегический бомбардировщик американских ВВС B-52 в рамках миссии Allied Sky («Союзное небо») вечером 28 августа пролетит над Эстонией на высоте 8,5 тыс. м. Об этом сообщается на сайте главного штаба Сил обороны республики в пятницу.

Бомбардировщик сопроводят дислоцированные на эстонской авиабазе в Эмари истребители Mirage 2000-5 французских ВВС.

В рамках миссии Allied Sky бомбардировщики США и самолеты союзников облетят за один день 30 стран НАТО, чтобы продемонстрировать солидарность с альянсом, повысить готовность и предоставить возможности обучения.". 

https://iz.ru/export/google/amp/1054129

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab

Хорошо объяснена сложившаяся ситуация, силы и средства и направления действия сил НАТО на Россию. Одно из вполне толковых видео.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab

Видео украинское, но объективно основным своим посылом: "Пентагон открыто продемонстрировал, что Украина находится под полным контролем и является зоной влияния США, в частности и военного, с территории которой однозначно будет нанесён ядерный удар по целям на территории России."...

А так, действительно можно констатировать про Кремль "без соплей", что Кремль за последние годы правления Путина просрал не только свою внутреннею политику, но и всю внешнюю. 
Вот отставим внутреннее, когда рубль в говно и постоянно обесцениваются зарплаты и пенсии старикам, это и поднятие пенсионного возраста при жировстве за счёт этого властьимущих и элит, а посмотрим есть какие-нибудь мало-мальские успехи и хорошие отношения с любым государством по соседству!? Ну, кроме прощения долгов попуасам. Хотя, за что их прощать? Они даже в ООН за Россию не голосуют! Нет никаких внешнеполитических успехов, ни малейших! У каких-то Грузий, Армений и Азербайджанов с остальными Украинами - даже в том, что Америка туда свой ни газ, ни нефть, ни лес ни чего кроме Кока-Колы и б\у оружия не поставляет, а они на всём и за счёт России живут, но отношения все этих стран - все равно ориентированы на США! Всё же просрали и при этом нам всё время рассказывают про "убогий" СССР, где всё было плохо! Дб*бл!
Единственный "успех" Кремля - это продажа на Запад ресурсов, при этом ещё и получая санкции от Запада и говно от соседей, даже не смотря на сбитые самолёты, убитых военных и дипломатов. Это ли "успех" внешнеполитического ведомства Путина и его друзей вкладывающих своё даже наличное бабло в западную экономику!?
Ах да, "успех", что Крым наш! И это всё за 30 лет!? При этом сколько отдали!? А может это просто банальная подачка, так как Евросоюз просто открыто не потянет этот Крым и пусть его тянет Россия? Ведь фактически все страны Евросоюза как Прибалтика, Польша, Болгария, Румыния, Венгрия, Греция, Испания, Италия на дотациях от Германии и Франции. Евросоюза вообще бы не было если бы не уничтожение СССР, откуда в Европу хлынуло всё от рабов до частных миллиардных вложений, когда скупали замки и дворцы с футбольными командами за счёт накопленного и построенного советским народом. Не так что ли!? Так. Сейчас поток тоньше, вот делают его побольше за счёт СевПотока 2, ещё бы по космосу трубы проложили! Ещё сюда на дотации Евросоюзу Украину и Крым? Тут походу Крым спихнули - это победа их внешней политики!  

Сейчас вот просрут внешнюю политику с Беларусью, чтобы Б-52 летали под Смоленском - и всё вообще классно будет! А может пора уже американским Б-52 в Энгельсе уже дислоцироваться!? По мне лично, лучше бы амеры в Кремле сидели и Б-52 в Энгельсе, что понятно - оккупанты и Россия под ними и что они гнобят наших стариков, рубль в говно сделали, уничтожают образование, медицину, выкачивают наши полезные ископаемые, при этом понятно, что их дома в США..., но не эти паразиты, у которых там по Америкам дома, на руках часы за миллионы рублей и говорят они на том же языке, что и все россияне, но таковыми совсем не являются...  

Что-то неправильно в перечисленных фактах!? Они передёрнуты и лживы? Нет, всё так...

----------


## Let_nab

Главные противники России по всему периметру границ!
Прямо таки "успех" внешней политики Кремля за 30 лет на лицо!

Хоть и как бы видео из "министерства пропаганды доктора Геббельса", но тут только используются пропагандистские фразы типа "оккупированный Крым" и подобные, но агитка построена на объективных фактах, которые говорят за себя.

Про Владивосток промолчу...

Вот и очередной удар по Сирии. Разве не факт, что всё противостояние с оккупантами и союзнический долг России по договору о военной помощи, наверно последнему своему союзнику Сирии, ограничился сейчас выпрыгиванием из штанов грозным российским воякой читающим политинформацию американскому вояке где-то на дороге в пустыне в Сирии. При этом американцу не понятно на русском и насрать , так как тот в Сирии, и продолжит там быть и ничто этому не помешает, как и ничто не помешает Б-52 летать не только под Ростовом на Дону но и под Смоленском - чуть осталось. 
А Россия ещё газу на Запад под давлением наподдаст!!!

----------


## Avia M

> Тут походу Крым спихнули - это победа их внешней политики!


Загогулина от Меркель? :Confused:  У вас в СНТ такое мнение бытует?

----------


## Let_nab

> Загогулина от Меркель? У вас в СНТ такое мнение бытует?


Ага! Все пришли к единодушному мнению. Вот на примере Сирии, если не разрешает дядя Сэм с НАТО вернуть нефтедобывающие регионы - соответственно и сидит Россия, а когда рыпнулись без спроса, то и получили. А пустыня никому не нужна - её и отдали.

----------


## Let_nab

Подробности по полёту Б-52

----------


## Avia M

Два истребителя МиГ-29 Военно-космических сил России были подняты в среду, 9 сентября, для сопровождения самолетов «Фалкон-20» и Р-3C «Орион» BBC Норвегии над Баренцевым морем.

https://iz.ru/1058926/2020-09-09/dva...medium=desktop

Морские?

----------


## OKA

" Опубликованы изображения истребителя F-35A Lightning II в окрасе 65-ой эскадрильи "агрессоров" ВВС США. Как сообщается 65-ая эскадрилья "агрессоров" 57-го авиакрыла ВВС США, дислоцирующаяся на авиабазе Неллис в 2021 году получит 11 истребителей F-35A Lightning II ранних версий, включая самолеты, изготовленные для программы летных испытаний.

Использование F-35A в качестве самолетов противника не требует их модернизации. По этой причине американские военные и решили перевести Lightning II ранних версий в «агрессоры». Планируется, что эти самолеты, помимо прочего, будут имитировать китайские истребители пятого поколения J-20 и российские Су-57.".

Варианты окрасок :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2046523.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Базирующиеся в Техасе бомбардировщики B-1 Lancer из резерва ВВС США вчера (в четверг - прим. ТАСС) пролетели <...> из Техаса в самую восточную точку зоны ответственности Европейского командования ВС США. Сразу после [завершения] миссии в международном воздушном пространстве над Восточно-Сибирским морем самолеты и их экипажи были отправлены на авиабазу <...> в штате Аляска", - говорится в сообщении.

https://twitter.com/US_EUCOM?ref_src...rama%2F9435419

Полет прошел "в международном воздушном пространстве близ острова Врангеля и Новосибирских островов". Весь полет длился 14 часов.

Как отмечает Европейское командование, три B-1 Lancer "продемонстрировали, как американские стратегические бомбардировщики могут помочь в выполнении любой миссии в любой точке мира". 

В пятницу главнокомандующий российскими Воздушно-космическими силами Сергей Суровикин заявил, что Россия фиксирует возросшее число полетов боевой авиации НАТО у границ РФ. Комментируя тренировки американских стратегических бомбардировщиков В-52Н у границ России, он назвал эти действия враждебными и провокационными.". 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/9435419

Давно там летают)) Агент Трамп нагнетает)) 

Долетаются, однако))

----------


## Let_nab

*Всё воевать они хотят!*


*ВВС США назвали место будущей войны*


Начальник штаба Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) США Чарльз Браун-младший назвал вероятное место будущей крупной войны, которая пройдет с участием данной страны. О соответствующей публикации первого чернокожего начальника штаба в истории ВВС Соединенных Штатов напоминает Defence News.

По мнению Брауна, война будущего, проходящая с участием США, не будет похожа на конфликты последних двух десятилетий. «Война будущего не останется далеко от наших берегов», — предположил он.

Военный уверен, что соответствующий конфликт с участием Соединенных Штатов по боевым потерям и экзистенциальным рискам для нации будет напоминать то, что происходило со страной во время Второй мировой войны.

В публикации, посвященной Брауну-младшему, издание отмечает, что новому начальнику штаба придется столкнуться с противодействием конгрессменов, выступающих против закрытия военных баз с устаревшими самолетами в своих округах. Также Defence News отмечает, что основные модернизационные расходы в период руководства Брауна-младшего придутся на военно-промышленную компанию Northrop Grumman, которая отвечает за создание новых тяжелых стратегических бомбардировщиков B-21 Raider и новых межконтинентальных ракет Ground Based Strategic Deterrent.

В сентябре журналист американского издания Defence News Валери Инсинна рассказала о посещении Центра управления боевыми действиями, созданного при Объединенной базе Эндрюс Морской авиации США, где наблюдала смоделированную работу «революционной системы управления боевыми действиями», в ходе которой были показаны ответные действия Вашингтона на атаку потенциального противника, вероятно, Москвы.

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...?ocid=msedgdhp

----------


## Avia M

> *Всё воевать они хотят!*


Вот к чему приводит их бездарная внешняя политика! Настроили против себя половину (если не больше) планеты...

----------


## Let_nab

*Главнокомандующий ВКС России провел брифинг для военных атташе иностранных государств*

Сегодня главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин провел брифинг для военных атташе иностранных государств.

В своем выступлении он отметил, что Воздушно-космические силы России непрерывно отслеживают уровень военной активности США и их союзников по НАТО в воздушном пространстве вблизи наших границ.

В последнее время государства Североатлантического союза существенно повысили интенсивность применения разведывательной авиации. По сравнению с прошлым годом количество таких полетов в августе возросло более чем на 30 процентов.

Во всех случаях средства противовоздушной обороны своевременно обнаруживали иностранные военные самолеты, устанавливали за ними непрерывный контроль и принимали меры для недопущения нарушения российской границы.

Только в августе этого года авиация ВКС России 27 раз поднималась на их перехват над Балтийским, Баренцевым, Черным и Охотским морями.

«Ранее, – отметил главнокомандующий ВКС, – мы фиксировали в основном действия самолетов-разведчиков, но в последнее время возросло количество полетов боевой авиации».

Так, 21 августа текущего года по военно-дипломатическим каналам было получено уведомление США о планируемой переброске группы стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52 на территорию Англии «для участия в учебных действиях совместно с союзниками в Европе» с заявленной продолжительностью – две недели.

Информация носила общий характер без указания конкретных сроков выполнения полетов. Также было заявлено, что ВВС США будут отрабатывать задачи стратегической стабильности и демонстрации возможностей ядерных сил для сдерживания потенциального агрессора от атаки на США и их союзников.

Отработку эпизодов совместного применения сил и средств НАТО планировалось выполнять вблизи границ Российской Федерации.

28 августа по плану объединенного стратегического командования вооруженных сил США проведено специальное показное учебно-боевое мероприятие под условным наименованием «Эллайд скай – 2020». На данном мероприятии отрабатывались вопросы совместного применения стратегической бомбардировочной авиации и самолетов боевой авиации ВВС стран НАТО.

При этом четыре B-52 с передовой авиабазы Фэрфорд совершили одиночные полеты над территориями 28 европейских стран-членов НАТО.

В ходе этих полетов экипажи стратегических бомбардировщиков провели тренировки по применению крылатых ракет воздушного базирования по объектам на территории Российской Федерации из воздушного пространства над акваторией центральной части Черного моря и территорией Эстонии.

Одновременно два B-52, действуя с континентальной части США, отрабатывали схожие учебно-боевые задачи в арктических широтах над территорией Канады.

Истребительное прикрытие бомбардировщиков обеспечивали порядка 40 самолетов тактической авиации из состава национальных ВВС 12-ти стран НАТО.

Деятельность стратегических бомбардировщиков ВВС США в Европе была своевременно вскрыта и отслеживалась радиолокационными средствами радиотехнических подразделений Воздушно-космических сил.

С целью недопущения нарушения воздушного пространства Российской Федерации и визуального обнаружения воздушных целей над акваториями Черного и Балтийского морей на перехват были подняты четыре истребителя Су-27, которые идентифицировали стратегические бомбардировщики и осуществили их патрульное сопровождение по маршрутам полета.

31 августа в рамках выполнения учебно-боевых полетов с передовых авиабаз в Европе три B-52 с авиационной базы Фэрфорд совершили полет над территорией Нидерландов, Германии, Польши, стран Балтии в район эстонского полигона «Тапа» и обратно над акваториями Балтийского и Северного морей.

«По нашей оценке, – заявил генерал-полковник Сергей Суровикин, – в ходе этого мероприятия экипажи B-52 отработали выход на рубеж применения крылатых ракет с нанесением условного ракетного удара по объектам в Калининградской области и других западных регионах нашей страны».

Самолеты B-52 по маршруту полета устойчиво отслеживались радиолокационными подразделениями Балтийского флота, а также 6-й армии ВВС и ПВО.

Для воспрещения нарушения российского воздушного пространства, перехвата и патрульного сопровождения американских бомбардировщиков в воздух поднимались два истребителя Су-27 морской авиации Балтийского флота.

4 сентября по плану объединенного стратегического командования ВС США отработаны варианты применения стратегической бомбардировочной авиации вблизи юго-западных границ Российской Федерации.

Три B-52, действуя с авиационной базы Фэрфорд, совершили полет в район боевого применения над западной частью Азовского моря. При этом маршрут пролегал над территорией Нидерландов, Германии, Польши и Украины. Минимальное приближение к российской государственной границе составило 30 км.

В ходе полета экипажи бомбардировщиков выполнили выход на рубеж условного пуска крылатых ракет воздушного базирования. «По нашей оценке, – отметил главком ВКС, – в качестве целей рассматривались объекты, расположенные на территории Южного военного округа».

Кроме того, отрабатывались задачи взаимодействия B-52 с самолетами F-16C ВВС Польши, а также Су-27 и МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины.

Действия стратегических бомбардировщиков американцы и англичане обеспечивали проведением беспрецедентной разведывательной операции над акваторией Черного моря.

В воздухе одновременно находилось пять самолетов-разведчиков и один стратегический беспилотный разведывательный аппарат. Их минимальное приближение к российской границе составило 15 км, а разведка территории России велась на глубину до 600 км.

В рамках выполнения задач по прикрытию воздушной границы Российской Федерации в зоны дежурства над акваторией Азовского моря и северной части полуострова Крым были подняты восемь самолетов из состава дежурных сил – четыре Су-30СМ и четыре Су-27.

В целом самолеты бомбардировочной авиации США с 28 августа по 4 сентября текущего года совершили 10 одиночных и групповых полетов в воздушном пространстве стран Западной и Восточной Европы, а также над прилегающими морскими акваториями.

На текущей неделе 7 и 8 сентября мы также фиксировали вылеты B-52 с авиабазы Фэрфорд в южные и северные регионы Европы.

Принятые Главным командованием Воздушно-космических сил меры позволили своевременно вскрыть деятельность стратегических бомбардировщиков ВВС США и стран НАТО, а также организовать эффективные меры противодействия.

Обнаружение B-52 осуществлялось загоризонтной РЛС на максимальной дальности, что позволяло оперативно нацеливать истребители из состава дежурных по ПВО сил – Су-30СМ и Су-27 для перехвата, патрульного сопровождения и недопущения нарушения воздушного пространства Российской Федерации.

Все задачи выполнены летчиками ВКС России на высоком профессиональном уровне. Кратковременные попытки приближения B-52 к нашим границам своевременно блокировались российскими истребителями. Авиационных инцидентов не допущено.

Полагаем, что отработка вопросов боевого применения самолетов стратегической авиации в непосредственной близости от государственной границы Российской Федерации носит враждебный и провокационный характер.

В воздушном пространстве государственная граница не так четко выражена, как на земле. Боевой самолет, совершающий маневры вблизи нее, учитывая скорости современных летательных аппаратов, за считанные минуты может оказаться на сопредельной территории. Это способно привести к возникновению серьезного инцидента. Наряду с применением истребительной авиации, по всем воздушным объектам, приближающимся к нашей границе, работают средства радиолокационного обнаружения ВКС и зенитно-ракетные комплексы, которые переводятся в соответствующие степени боевой готовности.

Действия ВВС США и НАТО в корне противоречат заявлениям официальных лиц альянса о стремлении к недопущению инцидентов в ходе мероприятий боевой подготовки. Их удается избегать только благодаря высокому уровню профессиональной подготовки летчиков ВКС России.

Также отмечу, что полеты любой боевой авиации над территорией Украины не способствуют разрядке напряженности в регионе.

Мы не заинтересованы в нагнетании обстановки, поэтому большинство мероприятий оперативной и боевой подготовки Вооруженных Сил проводится в глубине страны. Настроены на конструктивное взаимодействие по созданию условий для безопасной деятельности в воздушном пространстве и предотвращения инцидентов.

Воздушно-космическими силами будет продолжено отслеживание обстановки у российских границ для своевременного принятия мер, обеспечивающих безопасность Российской Федерации. «Все необходимые для этого силы и средства у нас имеются», – добавил главнокомандующий ВКС Сергей Суровикин.

----------


## Бурундук

Суровикин теперь большой спец в боевом применении ВВС?

Какие-то полумеры. Назначали бы сразу Голикову. Или Васильеву.

----------


## Let_nab

> Суровикин теперь большой спец в боевом применении ВВС?
> 
> Какие-то полумеры. Назначали бы сразу Голикову. Или Васильеву.


А он обязан быть большим спецом в бп ВВС? Откуда это взяли? И причём тут Голикова или Васильева, тогда уж взяли для примера Белку или Стрелку - которые в космос хоть слетали...

----------


## Let_nab

> *Главнокомандующий ВКС России провел брифинг для военных атташе иностранных государств*


Сделал скрины с экрана с брифинга Главкома. Скрины как раз к тексту выступления. Полный текст в посте выше.

Рост интенсивности разведывательной авиации НАТО у границ России.









4 сентября по плану объединенного стратегического командования ВС США отработаны варианты применения стратегической бомбардировочной авиации вблизи юго-западных границ Российской Федерации.
Три B-52, действуя с авиационной базы Фэрфорд, совершили полет в район боевого применения над западной частью Азовского моря. При этом маршрут пролегал над территорией Нидерландов, Германии, Польши и Украины. Минимальное приближение к российской государственной границе составило 30 км.

В ходе полета экипажи бомбардировщиков выполнили выход на рубеж условного пуска крылатых ракет воздушного базирования. «По нашей оценке, – отметил главком ВКС, – в качестве целей рассматривались объекты, расположенные на территории Южного военного округа».
Кроме того, отрабатывались задачи взаимодействия B-52 с самолетами F-16C ВВС Польши, а также Су-27 и МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины.
Действия стратегических бомбардировщиков американцы и англичане обеспечивали проведением беспрецедентной разведывательной операции над акваторией Черного моря.
В воздухе одновременно находилось пять самолетов-разведчиков и один стратегический беспилотный разведывательный аппарат. Их минимальное приближение к российской границе составило 15 км, а разведка территории России велась на глубину до 600 км.

*В рамках выполнения задач по прикрытию воздушной границы Российской Федерации в зоны дежурства над акваторией Азовского моря и северной части полуострова Крым были подняты восемь самолетов из состава дежурных сил – четыре Су-30СМ и четыре Су-27.*

----------


## Let_nab

*Появилось видео от вражин... Краткий видео репортаж "̶D̶r̶a̶n̶g̶ ̶n̶a̶c̶h̶ ̶O̶s̶t̶e̶n̶" через Германию, Польшу и Украину к русскому Крыму, с эскортом.*

----------


## Let_nab

*Сопровождение бомбардировщиков В-52Н ВВС США над акваторией Черного моря.*
МО РФ 15 сент. 2020 г.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Стоит отметить, что США анонсировали развертывание на Аляске 150 самолетов F-22 и F-35 "для противостояния России и Китаю в Арктике".

Как не трудно догадаться, в перспективе, отношения США и РФ счастливо продолжат деградировать...". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6171700.html

----------


## OKA

" Уже в следующем году американские истребители могут получить «лазерные пушки». 15 сентября, компания Lockheed Martin на своём официальном YouTube-канале опубликовала видео, где показан внешний вид и варианты применения боевого лазера.

В рамках программы SHiELD для истребителей ВВС США планируется создать лазерную систему, способную уничтожать ракеты. При этом установка должна поражать ракеты классов «поверхность-воздух» и «воздух-воздух». Известно, что контракты на разработку лазеров для истребителей получили корпорации Northrop Grumman и Lockheed Martin.". 




https://warspot.ru/18030-lockheed-ma...a-istrebiteley

Красивый мультик, про чистое небо)) 

А то красным лазером струлять, да в облачках, или в дымах с туманами-красотень))

 Прям лазерное шоу)) Только ракеты спокойно в цель идут   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Ещё про окраску "агрессоров" :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2059113.html

----------


## OKA

Новый амерский "учебник" T-7A.

----------


## Let_nab

Шведа конкретно отогнал...

----------


## Let_nab

> Ещё про окраску "агрессоров" :
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2059113.html

----------


## Let_nab

Вышел в свет новый сентябрьский номер официального глянцевого журнала "̶П̶л̶е̶й̶б̶о̶й̶" ВВС США.
Интересного мало. Новая стратегия в Арктике. Непонятно для чего пиарят своего старичка Б-52 с его чудесными двигателями.. 
Потом, под вопросом, что они свой Ф-22 обираются использовать в "Агрессорах". Поэтому статьи с картинками под российский камуфляж Ф-35 больше мультики чем реальность. Они ещё не решили это и сообщают, что _"по мере поступления на вооружение противника самолётов 5-го поколения придётся для тренировок начать использовать свои самолёты Ф-22 5-го поколения в роли противника"_. Про Ф-35 речи нет, а вот про Ф-22, которые первых "устаревших" серий будут переданы для этого в учебный центр, таки да...
Маленькая статейка про новейший волшебный снаряд к пушке Ф-35, который и по твёрдому и по мягкому и по городу пригоден, но что странно - без взрывного заряда. Так что там? Говно? Оно действительно и твёрдое, и мягкое, и жиденькое... Хотя, если серьёзно, то скорее это опять уран....

По ссылке - https://www.airforcemag.com/app/uplo...llissue_R1.pdf

----------


## Let_nab

*Небо над Латвией пересекли стратегические бомбардировщики B52*

- https://rus.delfi.lv/news/daily/latv...1PaaUp_Nfmeu_E

----------


## Казанец

Главный противник типа... Итак, один из членов ОДКБ буквально в реальном времени несёт самые что ни на есть военные потери от агрессии со стороны аффилированного с НАТО (опосредованно через Турцию) государства. Вот интересно, минные заградители ВМС Казахстана уже вышли к западному побережью Каспия для организации блокады морского побережья агрессора? В Киргизии военкоматы уже приступили к записи добровольцев для оказания братской помощи союзнику по ОДКБ?

----------


## Let_nab

> Главный противник типа... Итак, один из членов ОДКБ буквально в реальном времени несёт самые что ни на есть военные потери от агрессии со стороны аффилированного с НАТО (опосредованно через Турцию) государства. Вот интересно, минные заградители ВМС Казахстана уже вышли к западному побережью Каспия для организации блокады морского побережья агрессора? В Киргизии военкоматы уже приступили к записи добровольцев для оказания братской помощи союзнику по ОДКБ?


Эка новость! Вон яркий пример Сирия, где в договоре пафосто пролонгированном Путиным о взаимном военном сотрудничестве дословно прописано, что при открытом вторжении в страну Россия(тогда СССР) берёт обязательство вступить в боевые действия на стороне Сирии против агрессора. А там НАТО отжало часть территории да ещё с нефтяными месторождениями, постоянно присутствует своим военным контингентом, Турция в открытую нефть к себе наливниками завозит-ворует, плюс израильтяне постоянно ракетами по Сирии долбят. И чё!? 
Так же и с этим ОДКБ. 
Россия ничем не в состоянии ответить и что-то элементарное противопоставить. Уже всю внешнюю политику эти бездари из Кремля до того просрали, что под Ростовым на Дону иностранные боевые самолёты летают, что последний раз было в 1942 году. Может думали после этого случая как-то Кремль ответит и хоть к Кубе слетают Ту-160 для вида. Нееее! Зачем беспокоить свою элиту живущую в Майами!? Неужели уже люди не поймут элементарного? Кремль лучше "Северный поток 3" запустит! В России союзников то уже нет (хотя забыл Беларусь висящую на верёвочке). Даже папуасы, которым г̶а̶з̶у̶ ̶д̶а̶л̶и долги все простили, и то те в ООН за Россию не голосуют и не поддерживают, а наоборот.

Вокруг России с начала 90-х одни боевые действия, которые не прекращаются по сей день и которые благодаря гениям-политикам Кремля ну никак не ослабляются (промолчим про внутреннее состояние), а наоборот уже дошли до линии фронта который был на момент самого ужасного периода Великой Отечественной в 1942 году. При этом никакого мало-мальского влияния Кремля на этих соседей вокруг совсем нет - хотя Россия им втюхивает всё от нефти, газа, леса до скупки у них безвкусных гнилых овощей с фруктами, толпы их тут торгашей на рынках. При этом США имеет больше влияния на них. Даже Турция имеет больше влияния на Азербайджан, чем Россия на свою бывшую республику. А на Турцию у России так вообще - больше Россия под Турцию прогибается... Диву тут только даваться можно от этого всего! 
В случае с Арменией и Азербайджаном, пока они пуляют друг в дружку - Кремль понаблюдает и сдаст Армению Эрдогаше.., ну или "совместный патруль" организует по Карабаху. Может Эрдогану мудрые кремлёвцы ещё С-400 допродадут с Искандерами, чтобы по союзнику-Армении получше популяли!?

Хотя вот, появилась информация от экпертоф:
«Есть договор о коллективной безопасности 1992 года, в котором прописан пункт: нападение на одного из членов этого договора будет считаться нападением на всех членов этого договора. Азербайджан не является участником этого договора, Армения — является»
«Договор со стороны России может вступить в силу, только если будет нарушена территориальная целостность Армении»
В таком случае 102-я российская военная база, дислоцирующаяся в Армении, мгновенно вступит в действие.
102-я российская военная база в Армении, где служат около 7 тысяч бойцов, расположена в Гюмри.
Вооружения: танков Т-72 - 70-74 ед, боевых бронированных машин - 228 ед. (в том числе БМП -148), орудий полевой артиллерии - 187 ед, противотанковые срелства - 69 ед, зенитных ракетных комплексов - С-300 - 4, истребителей МиГ-29 - 18 ед. На вооружении базы стоят ЗСУ-23-4 «Шилка», ЗРК «Куб», «Стрела-1», зенитные установки ЗУ-23-2, гаубичный самоходно-артдивизион на 2С1 «Гвоздика» и артдивизион орудий Д-30.
В Армении находится группировка российских погранвойск - группа «Армения», которое охраняет границу с Ираном и Турцией.

Возникает тогда вопрос. А если Азербайджан войдёт только в Нагорный Карабах Россия посчитает это "нарушением территориальной целостности" Армении или нет? Ведь Карабах это отдельная автономия, формально не Армения... Так что словоблудим и наблюдаем за бойней.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*США выдвинули России ультиматум*
- https://lenta.ru/news/2020/09/20/ult...e=news.mail.ru
Если Россия не примет предложения США по продлению Договора о сокращении стратегических наступательных вооружений (ДСНВ), то после переизбрания Дональда Трампа на пост президента «плата за вход» повысится. Такой ультиматум в интервью «Коммерсанту» выдвинул специальный посланник Трампа по контролю над вооружениями Маршалл Биллингсли.

«Думаю, что если к тому моменту мы не продвинемся вперед, то у нас возникнет ряд новых условий, на которых нам придется настаивать. Но пока предложение остается в силе в том виде, в котором мы его сделали», — добавил он, отметив, что Вашингтон уже завтра мог бы заключить указанное соглашение.

При этом Биллингсли заявил, что США не страшит возможный отказ России продлить действие ДСНВ. «Мы собираемся провести модернизацию наших ядерных сил. Россия в основном закончила модернизацию своего ядерного арсенала. Мы свою только начинаем. И мы будем чрезвычайно рады продолжить ее без ограничений, предусматриваемых ДСНВ», — объяснил спецпосланник Трампа.

Договор по сокращению стратегических наступательных вооружений (СНВ-3) был подписан в 2010 году тогдашними президентами России и США — Дмитрием Медведевым и Бараком Обамой. Соглашение вступило в силу в 2011 году, его срок истекает в феврале 2021-го.

----------


## cobra_73

> Эка новость! Вон яркий пример Сирия, где в договоре пафосто пролонгированном Путиным о взаимном военном сотрудничестве дословно прописано, что при открытом вторжении в страну Россия(тогда СССР) берёт обязательство вступить в боевые действия на стороне Сирии против агрессора. ..................................................  .....................
> В случае с Арменией и Азербайджаном, пока они пуляют друг в дружку - Кремль понаблюдает............................  .................
> Возникает тогда вопрос. А если Азербайджан войдёт только в Нагорный Карабах Россия посчитает это "нарушением территориальной целостности" Армении или нет? Ведь Карабах это отдельная автономия, формально не Армения... Так что словоблудим и наблюдаем за бойней.


Пока словоблудите в основном вы. Касаемо ОДКБ, если даже Армения не признает официально Арцах, нам то это зачем? И не армяне ли скакали пафосно совсем не давно по Еревану с плакатиками 






> А если Азербайджан войдёт только в Нагорный Карабах Россия посчитает это "нарушением территориальной целостности" Армении или нет? Ведь Карабах это отдельная автономия, формально не Армения...


Нет не посчитает.

----------


## Let_nab

Любопытная подача информации, затронуты и показаны горячие темы - действительно по-одесски, да и канал сам по себе в одесском жанре:

----------


## Let_nab

> Пока словоблудите в основном вы. Касаемо ОДКБ, если даже Армения не признает официально Арцах, нам то это зачем? И не армяне ли скакали пафосно совсем не давно по Еревану с плакатиками 
> Нет не посчитает.


Дык! Мне то не грех потрепаться просто высказывая мнение по проблеме, так как я не решаю судьбы народов. 
А вот чем сейчас занимаются всемогущие "решалы" мира - так реально словоблудием, так как конкретных действия по умиротворению нет - продолжается война и убийства, более того - этот конфликт эти "решалы-кураторы" не решают и не решат никогда, так как идеология решения подобных проблем стала однополярная. Такая же ситуация на Донбассе.

То, что по Еревану скачут с подобными плакатами - это не показатель объективного требования армянского народа, а проблема больше в том, что все эти скакания будь то в Ереване, Тбилиси, Киеве-Майдане, Минске или Болотной - проплачивают, организовывают из одного и того же места, одни и теже люди и одной и той же зелёной валютой. 

Вот, я тоже так считаю. Что Россия не посчитает военное вторжение Азербайджана в Нагорный Карабах за нарушение территориальной целостности Армении, поэтому никаких активных действия в рамках ОДКБ и не будет.

Вот Жирик и то как всегда порицательно словоблудит:

----------


## OKA

" Ракеты и дроны активно учатся «общаться» между собой. Как это может выглядеть на практике, показала Исследовательская лаборатория ВВС США, опубликовав на своём официальном YouTube-канале схематическое видео воздушной атаки на систему ПВО противника.




«Сетевое оружие обменивается данными, взаимодействует, развивает и выполняет скоординированные действия. Каждый из элементов сети использует общие данные для передачи и уточнения информации по всей группе оружия (рою), тем самым повышая эффективность всей группы», — сообщается в описании к видео.". 

https://warspot.ru/18126-amerikantsy...hie-v-deystvii

----------


## Let_nab

Тут вражины выкладывают всё новое видео о той миссии через Украину. Сейчас вот появилось видео со звуковым рядом радио переговоров. 
Обратите внимание как облажались украинцы. Уже не способны даже эскорт обеспечить. Открытым текстом. Отказ техники. МиГ-29. 16-505 - "возврат на базу по причине отказа техники". И видно как отваливает один из бортов Миг-29. На 3.25 минуте видео. При этом разговор на суржике. "Отказник" говорит на русском, а хохол ему - "ПофторитЬ" просит. Потом оставшийся попозировал пендосу, который его поблагодарил за фото, а тот ему "Вэлкам!"... Чтоб им пусто было! Коромыслом по горбу!
Ну и польские МиГ-29...
Походу чтоб новых хозяев встретить украинцы и так подняли в воздух всё то, что у них живое осталось, а оказывается и это живое - при смерти.
Я думаю, их цензура как-то либо специально либо не специально пропустила этот звуковой пассаж, но думаю уберут как узнают о чём там украинцы говорят.

----------


## GThomson

> Тут вражины выкладывают всё новое видео о той миссии через Украину. Сейчас вот появилось видео со звуковым рядом радио переговоров. 
> Обратите внимание как облажались украинцы. Уже не способны даже эскорт обеспечить. Открытым текстом. Отказ техники. МиГ-29. 16-505 - "возврат на базу по причине отказа техники". И видно как отваливает один из бортов Миг-29. На 3.25 минуте видео. При этом разговор на суржике. "Отказник" говорит на русском, а хохол ему - "ПофторитЬ" просит. Потом оставшийся попозировал пендосу, который его поблагодарил за фото, а тот ему "Вэлкам!"... Чтоб им пусто было! Коромыслом по горбу!
> Ну и польские МиГ-29...
> Походу чтоб новых хозяев встретить украинцы и так подняли в воздух всё то, что у них живое осталось, а оказывается и это живое - при смерти.
> Я думаю, их цензура как-то либо специально либо не специально пропустила этот звуковой пассаж, но думаю уберут как узнают о чём там украинцы говорят.


скоро в ВКС РФ должны появиться Су-27* с пиксельной схемой окраски, а не та бледная хрень веником.
как-никак военно-культурный обмен.

----------


## OKA

" Митчелловский институт аэрокосмических исследований про размещение ракетного вооружения на разрабатываемом американском беспилотном летательном аппарате XQ-58A Valkyrie.  Известно, что аппарат имеет в длину 9,1 метра и размах крыла 8,2 метра. Он способен нести боевую нагрузку массой 272 килограмма во внутренних отсеках вооружения или на внешней подвеске и выполнять полеты на высоте до 13,7 тысячи метров. Беспилотник относится к классу околозвуковых аппаратов с большой дальностью полета. Испытания демонстратора XQ-58A проводились 5 марта 2019 года на полигоне в Юме в Аризоне. Продолжительность первого полета аппарата составила 76 минут. Аппараты, созданные на базе XQ-58A или других беспилотников, станут ведомыми для истребителей пятого поколения F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, боевых самолетов четвертого поколения и бомбардировщиков.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2082237.html

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны США заключило с американской компанией Sea Machines Robotics контракт на разработку прототипа автономной морской баржи, которую можно было бы использовать для хранения горючего и вооружения. Как пишет Flightglobal, предполагается, что на такие баржи смогут садиться вертолеты и конвертопланы для дозаправки и пополнения боезапаса.

В настоящее время вертолеты и конвертопланы морской авиации взлетают только с кораблей-носителей или наземных баз, при этом они ограничены своим боевым радиусом, то есть дальностью полета до цели, проведения некоторого времени у нее и путем к точке вылета. Предполагается, что автономные морские баржи позволят существенно увеличить дальность полета вертолетной техники.

Как ожидается, концепция автономных морских барж будет публично представлена в конце 2020 года. Позднее Sea Machines Robotics должна будет провести демонстрационные испытания систем, которые позволят сделать морские суда обеспечения автономными. Эта система получила название SM300. Ради сокращения расходов и ускорения проекта для создания автономных судов обеспечения планируется использовать коммерческие океанские баржи.

В сентябре 2020 года ВМС США заключили с несколькими американскими компаниями соглашения на разработку требований к перспективным роботизированным большим кораблям и их эскизное проектирование. По окончании разработки военные намерены оценить возможные технологии, которые можно будет использовать в новом корабле, а также определить его технический облик. После этого может быть объявлен тендер на разработку прототипов кораблей-роботов.

Василий Сычёв. ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/08/sea-barge

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

" Федеральная лаборатория стратегических самолетов-разведчиков U-2 Dragon Lady провела летные испытания бортовых систем самолета, способных исполнять контейнеризированные приложения под управлением Kubernetes. Согласно сообщению Воздушного боевого командования США, это были первые летные испытания подобной системы на строевом военном самолете.

Kubernetes представляет собой открытое программное обеспечение, разработанное в середине 2010-х годов компанией Google для автоматизации развертывания, масштабирования и управления контейниризированными приложениями. Такими приложениями называются программы, запускаемые в изолированном виртуальном пространстве без доступа к ядру операционной системы и без влияния друг на друга.

Летные испытания бортовых систем на самолете-разведчике U-2 состоялись 22 сентября 2020 года и были признаны успешными. Во время испытаний на самолет установили четыре вычислительных системы, на которых было запущено программное обеспечение Kubernetes. Подробности об исполнявшихся приложениях не раскрываются. Известно только, что в рамках испытаний специалисты провели, в том числе, обновление приложений в полете.

Во время испытаний специалисты оценивали влияние работы приложений в среде Kubernetes и их обновления на полет и другие бортовые системы самолета. Состоявшиеся проверки признаны успешными.

В августе текущего года специалисты ВВС США приступили к летным испытаниям бортовых систем перспективного стратегического бомбардировщика B-21 Raider. Это оборудование также способно исполнять контейнеризированные приложения Kubernetes. По оценке военных, использование Kubernetes для развертывания приложений на боевых самолетах, позволит гораздо быстрее выпускать патчи и обновления, в некоторых случаях сократив время между релизами до нескольких недель.

Василий Сычёв". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/09/u-2-kubernetes

----------


## OKA

" Грузы американских военных будут доставляться в любую точку мира менее чем за час. Вчера, 9 октября, пресс-служба Минобороны США объявила о подписании контракта с компанией SpaceX на разработку новых транспортных ракет.

«В течение последних 75 лет или около того мы были ограничены высотой около 40 000 футов и скоростью 600 миль в час (12 км и 965 км/ч) в нашем самом быстром методе логистики — воздушной доставке. Коммерческий космический транспорт позволит быстро перемещать жизненно важные ресурсы из точки в точку, исключив при этом остановки в пути или дозаправку в воздухе. Эта возможность может стать одной из величайших революций в области транспорта со времён появления самолётов», — рассказал заместитель командующего Транспортным командованием США (USTRANSCOM) вице-адмирал Ди Мьюборн.

Помимо SpaceX, в разработке новых транспортных ракет примет участие компания XArc. По мнению военных, технологии достигли того уровня, когда ракета может стать эквивалентом транспортного самолёта С-17 и доставить военный или гуманитарный груз в любую точку мира менее чем за час. При наращивании объёмов ракетного транспорта стоимость такой доставки будет снижаться.

«Я не имел представления о том, как быстро движется SpaceX, но я получил их последнюю информацию и могу сказать, что они движутся в этой области очень быстро», — рассказал генерал армии США Стив Лайонс, командующий Транспортным командованием США. По предварительным планам, первые испытания транспортной ракеты могут состояться уже в следующем году.". 

https://warspot.ru/18183-rakety-ilon...tnye-samolyoty


Кому-то опять "караваны ракет" привиделись  :Biggrin: 

Ну т. е. если что-то важное и не очень тяжёлое, далеко и быстро доставить, это интересно. 

А вот насчёт массовой рассылки... Это надо подумать)) Пока только с ядрёнбатонами что-то понятно))

----------


## Let_nab

Полностью тут - http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...=0&rangeSize=1

----------


## Let_nab

*Как шведы в Средиземноморье за Россией следят.*
Кто-то ещё сомневается в нейтральности Швеции ещё с древних времён?

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США вместо списания модернизируют своих «Бородавочников». Вчера, 25 октября, портал thedrive.com раскрыл дальнейшие планы по улучшению боевых возможностей штурмовиков A-10 Thunderbolt II.

Всего шесть лет назад ВВС США были в шаге от уничтожения всего своего парка самолётов A-10 Thunderbolt II, более известных как «Бородавочники» (Warthogs). Сокращение бюджетов вынуждало командование военно-воздушных сил списать устаревающие штурмовики, чтобы высвободить деньги и человеческий ресурс для новых истребителей F-35, но что-то пошло не так.

В прошлом году парк A-10 Thunderbolt II получил обновление так называемого Пакета 9 (Suite 9). Это существенно увеличило «выживаемость» самолёта на поле боя. Так, был существенно расширен арсенал вооружений, пополнившийся новыми высокоточными боеприпасами. Изменениям подверглась авионика и нашлемное оборудование оборудование лётчика. Теперь пилот может нажатием одной кнопки выпускать сразу несколько боеприпасов.

Уже весной 2021 года планируется повсеместное развёртывание Пакета 10. Оно будет включать в себя «улучшения списка нескольких целей», которые позволят пилоту поражать несколько целей с помощью трёх разных типов оружия за один проход. Кроме того, в разработке находится Пакет 11, который добавит новые возможности применения малых корректируемых бомб, а также существенно изменит панель приборов лётчика. Таким образом, ВВС США планируют поддерживать парк A-10 Thunderbolt II в состоянии высокой боеготовности в течение, как минимум, десяти лет.". 

https://warspot.ru/18276-a-10-thunde...nelzya-ostavit

----------


## OKA

" Американские истребители F-35 будут обслуживаться по-новому. Вчера, 25 октября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Корпус морской пехоты США начал внедрение новой логистической системы ODIN для истребителей F-35.

Авиационная база Корпуса морской пехоты Юма (штат Аризона) стала первым подразделением, получившим начальный комплект оборудования, необходимого для поддержки Интегрированной сети оперативных данных (ODIN, Operational Data Integrated Network). Эта система заменит использующуюся сейчас систему ALIS (Autonomic Logistics Information System).

Одна из особенностей новых истребителей F-35 — высокий уровень автоматизации и компьютеризации. Так, во время полёта специальные датчики и подсистемы самолёта отслеживают данные о работе всех его узлов, агрегатов и электронных систем, вычисляя их выработку и оставшийся ресурс. Эта система контроля получила название ALIS.

Система ALIS была разработана вместе с самолётом в начале 2000-х годов. Некоторые технологии, использованные для его создания, теперь устарели, что привело к созданию системы, которая является «неуклюжей, тяжёлой и медленной по нынешним стандартам».

В процессе эксплуатации ALIS зарекомендовал себя не лучшим образом — именно с работой этой системы связывают срывы сроков технического обслуживания истребителей. Кроме того, иностранные заказчики самолётов обеспокоились потенциальной возможностью утечки информации, которая может составлять военную тайну.

В январе текущего года стало известно, что вместо доработки ALIS компания Lockheed Martin переключится на разработку новой системы ODIN. Она уже начала разворачиваться, а финальный переход планируется завершить к 2022 году. По словам техников, которые уже получили новые комплекты оборудования, ODIN занимает значительно меньше места. Вместо стойки с техникой общей массой свыше 300 кг, они получили «две небольшие коробки» весом менее 60 кг, передача данных через которые ведется значительно быстрее.". 

https://warspot.ru/18277-odin-prosledit-za-molniyami

----------


## Avia M

> " Американские истребители F-35 будут обслуживаться по-новому.


Главное контакты спиртом протирать... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Главное контакты спиртом протирать...


А чем же ещё  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Кокпит истребителя пятого поколения F-35 Lightning II с нашлемным дисплеем, сенсорными экранами и распознаванием голосовых команд является технологическим чудом, однако часть из данных заявленных возможностей на практике не работает.


https://lenta.ru/news/2021/01/28/f35/

Доработают до уровня ++... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

«Существует реальная возможность того, что региональный кризис с Россией или Китаем может быстро перерасти в конфликт с применением ядерного оружия, если там воспримут потерю обычных вооружений за угрозу режиму или государству»...

https://iz.ru/1119791/2021-02-02/adm...medium=desktop

Не сотвори кризис и статуя не расплавится!

----------


## OKA

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

" Корпорация Boeing сообщила, что 2 февраля 2021 года совершил первый полет первый построенный на ее предприятии в Сент-Луисе для военно-воздушных сил США многофункциональный истребитель Boeing F-15EX (военный номер 20-0001), представляющий собой новейшую модификацию известного истребителя четвертого поколения F-15 Eagle. Заявлено, что первые два самолета F-15EX будут переданы ВВС США в конце первого квартала 2021 года.

Напомним, что министерство военно-воздушных сил США 13 июля 2020 года выдало Boeing контракт cтоимостью 1,192 млрд долл на производство и поставку ВВС США первых восьми новых истребителей новой модификации F-15EX так называемой стартовой малой серии (Low Rate Initial Production - LRIP). Их закупка ранее была санкционирована в оборонном бюджете США на 2020 финансовый год.

Тем самым ВВС США вернулись к закупке истребителей четвертого поколения cпустя 15 лет после прекращения их поставок - последний истребитель F-15E был поставлен ВВС США в 2001 году, а последний истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16 - в 2005 году.

В военном бюджете США на 2021 финансовый год выделены средства на закупку следуюших 12 истребителей F-15EX, а в последующие четыре финансовых года планируется заказать еще 72 самолета. В целом рамочный контракт, выданный Boeing 13 июля 2020 года, определен суммой в 22,89 млрд долл, и, видимо,охватывает стоимость 144 самолетов F-15EX, которые ВВС США ранее были намерены суммарно закупить, с продолжением закупок F-15EX минимум до 2030 финансового года. Позднее появились сообщения, что ВВС США планируют суммарно закупить уже 200 истребителей F-15EX.

Из восьми заказанных первых истребителей F-15EX, первый из которых совершил первый полет теперь, первые два будут переданы ВВС США в конце первого квартала 2021 года, а остальные шесть - к 2023 финансовому году. Все эти восемь самолетов будут поставлены на авиабазу Эглин (Флорида) и будут использоваться для испытаний. Поставки серийных самолетов F-15EX должны быть начаты в 2023 финансовом году, первыми их получит 123-я истребительная эскадрилья 142-го истребительного крыла ВВС Национальной гвардии Орегона, базирующегося на авиабазе Портленд.

ВВС США планируют заменить истребителями F-15EX часть истребителей Boeing F-15C/D Eagle. F-15EX является двухместным истребителем (вопреки изначально продвигавшемуся Boeing одноместному варианту F-15X) и должен быть оснащен современным бортовым оборудованием, основанным на концепции "цифровой магистрали" и архитектуре Open Mission Systems (OMS), включая РЛС серии Raytheon AN/APG-82 с АФАР. Заявляется, что F-15EX будет способен нести до 22 управляемых ракет класса "воздух-воздух" или "гиперзвуковое оружие длиной до 22 футов и весом до 7000 фунтов". Самолет будет оснащен конформными баками.

28 фeвраля 2021 года правительство США официально разрешило Boeing предложить истребитель F-15EX в качестве кандидата на бесконечный тендер по закупке 144 новых истребителей для ВВС Индии". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4250201.html

----------


## OKA

" F-22 Raptor прослужит ещё сорок лет
современность авиация США

Истребителям F-22 Raptor вдвое продлили жизнь. 1 февраля, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что ВВС США объявили о завершении модернизации всего парка «Хищников».

Масштабная модернизация проходила на базе ВВС Хилл в штате Юта. Она включала в себя структурный ремонт, призванный продлить срок службы истребителей. Кроме того, было обновлено антирадарное покрытие каждого истребителя. Самолёты также прошли комплексную проверку и обновление системы управления полётом.

В ВВС США указывают, что после капитального ремонта истребители смогут провести в небе ещё по 8000 часов, что эквивалентно 40 годам службы. При этом изначально самолёты строились с циклом жизни, рассчитанным на 8000 лётных часов. Таким образом, срок службы «Хищников» удваивается, что позволит им находиться на службе до 2060-х годов.

F-22 Raptor — многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения, разработанный в 1997 году компаниями Lockheed Martin, Boeing и General Dynamics для замены истребителя четвёртого поколения F-15 Eagle. В 2005 году F-22 поступили на вооружение ВВС США, за время серийного производства (с 1997 по 2011 год) было выпущено 187 единиц. Из-за сокращения заказа Минобороны США с 384 до 188 единиц и запрета на экспорт F-22 Raptor стал самым дорогим в мире серийным истребителем — $146,2 млн за один самолёт ". 

https://warspot.ru/18893-f-22-raptor...chyo-sorok-let

----------


## GThomson

> "... многофункциональный истребитель Boeing F-15EX (военный номер 20-0001), представляющий собой новейшую модификацию известного истребителя четвертого поколения F-15 Eagle..."


как-то скромненько - не "новейший многофункциональный истребитель F-25"! 
а всего лишь новейшая модификация ...

----------


## OKA

" Истребители F-16C  64-й эскадрильи (так называемые"агрессоры", имитирующие вероятного противника) 57-го авиакрыла ВВС США, дислоцированные на авиабазе Неллис на учениях  Red Flag 21-1.
1 февраля 2021 года.". 

Фото:

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2214692.html

----------


## OKA

Обзор амерских "гиперсоников" :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2217297.html

----------


## OKA

> Военно-воздушные силы США смирились с провалом программы создания F-35, которая в течение целого десятилетия была единственной попыткой заменить главный американский истребитель F-16, пишет Forbes.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210301/istrebiteli-...medium=desktop


Надо признать, что "F-16"  - это самый удачный проект в области боевой авиации, во всех смыслах ,   за крайние полсотни лет, после МиГ—21))

----------


## cobra_73

Так коллеги, а ктонибудь объяснит как у американцев организована подготовка летного состава на Ф-117, Ф-22 и Ф-35 если у них нет спарок?

----------


## OKA

> Так коллеги, а ктонибудь объяснит как у американцев организована подготовка летного состава на Ф-117, Ф-22 и Ф-35 если у них нет спарок?


Встретилось такое " на просторах")) :

".. Для эксплуатации малозаметных самолетов аэродром центра был полностью реконструирован - удлинены ВПП и рулежные дорожки, построен новый КДП, а главное - воздвигнуты специальные ангары для хранения весьма нежных самолетов-"невидимок". Эти работы начались в 1980 году.

Тогда же в ходе довольно сложной процедуры были отобраны и первые пилоты "Найтхоков". К этому моменту каждый из них имел уже не менее 1000 часов налета на реактивных самолетах, в основном, на F-4, F-111 и А-10. Первой задачей группы стала разработка программы тренировочных полетов на "стелсе" с учетом необычности этого самолета и отсутствия "спарки". Дополнительные сложности в освоении F-117A ожидались по причине его повышенных взлетно-посадочных скоростей, а также ввиду того, что все полеты, включая первый, из соображений секретности предписывалось выполнять в темное время суток. В августе 1982 г. в Тонопа прибыл первый "Найтхок", и для персонала базы, не говоря уже про пилотов, день и ночь поменялись местами. Каждый летчик четыре ночи в неделю поднимался в небо Невады, выполняя по два-три 90-минутных полета за ночь, и лишь с понедельника на вторник допускался один вылет. Вся боевая подготовка, по сути, сводилась к отработке единственной задачи: прокрасться в воздушное пространство противника, обнаружить плановую цель и уложить в нее бомбу с лазерным наведением. Для тренировки летчиков-"стелсистов" в дневных условиях организовали полеты на штурмовиках А-7 "Корсар-2", наиболее похожих на F-117A по пилотажным характеристикам. Столь напряженная учеба вскоре дала результат: 26 октября 1983 г. было объявлено о достижении оперативной готовности первого подразделения "невидимок"...

... После выхода в свет, т.е. с начала дневных полетов, программа боевой подготовки "стелсистов" практически изменилась мало. Все равно свои главные задачи этому самолету предстояло решать ночью. Разве что несколько менее острой стала проблема отсутствия "спарки". Теперь при первых вылетах начинающего летчика его инструктор летел рядом в двухместном учебно-тренировочном самолете Т-38, поддерживая с ним постоянную радиосвязь... ". 

Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk

Ещё :

[url]http://www.aviation-gb7.ru/F-117.htm

Видимо нечто подобное практикуется и сейчас))

В конце 80-х, начале 90-х годов XXвека, в советских журналах "КР" и "ЗВО", проскакивали переводные заметки про различные компьютерные тренажёры..)) 

Ну а в антисоветские времена, появилось множество глянцевых журналов "про это")) 

Наверное тренажёры дешевле учебных "стэлсспарок" в эксплуатации))

----------


## cobra_73

Спасибо. Интересно.

----------


## OKA

" Первый сброс с F-35A крылатой ракеты большой дальности

Впервые в феврале этого года проведен сброс оружия класса "стендоф вэпонс" - JSM, что в общем превращает истребитель в серьезное оружие первого удара. Данные и фото от минобороны Норвегии. Работы по интеграции ракет JSM для F-35 начались еще в 2012-13 гг., и первоначально планировалось размещение ракет на подкрыльевых пилонах.

 

Характерно, что пуск производился с самолета с подвешенными под крылом ракетами "Сайдуиндер". Ракеты семейства JSM разрабатывались норвежской фирмой "Кунгсберг", а норвежские F-35A сейчас летают в основном с внешней подвеской ракет и с установкой на спине контейнера под тормозной парашют. Такое впечатление, что там на "стелсовость" забили. Стоило тогда городить огород, если это единственное преимущество над истребителем F-16, который и заменяется сейчас на JSF?". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/635474.html

----------


## OKA

" 7 апреля 2021 года на американской авиабазе Эглин во Флориде военно-воздушные силы США провели официальную презентацию первого полученного ими нового многофункционального истребителя Boeing F-15EX (военный номер 20-0001, серийный номер ЕХ-1). На церемонии было объявлено, что истребитель F-15EX получил официальное название Eagle II. 



Первый полученный ВВС США новый истребитель Boeing F-15EX Eagle II (военный номер 20-0001, серийный номер ЕХ-1) во время официальной презентации на авиабазе Эглин (Флорида), 07.04.2021 (с) Samuel King Jr. / ВВС США

Напомним, что данный борт, представляющий собой первый летный образец новейшей модификации известного американского истребителя четвертого поколения F-15 Eagle, совершил первый полет на предприятии корпорации Boeing в Сент-Луисе 2 февраля 2021 года. По завершении заводских испытаний самолет был официально передан ВВС США 10 марта 2021 года и прибыл на авиабазу Эглин 11 марта. Самолет вошел в состав 40-й испытательной эскадрильи (40th Flight Test Squadron) базирующегося на Эглин 96-го испытательного крыла ВВС США и будет использован для испытаний.

Заявлялось, что второй самолет F-15EX должен был быть передан в состав 40-й экадрильи до конца марта, однако до настоящего времени этго не произошло.

Министерство военно-воздушных сил США 13 июля 2020 года выдало корпорации Boeing контракт cтоимостью 1,192 млрд долл на производство и поставку ВВС США первых восьми новых истребителей новой модификации F-15EX так называемой стартовой малой серии (Low Rate Initial Production - LRIP). Их закупка ранее была санкционирована в оборонном бюджете США на 2020 финансовый год.

Тем самым ВВС США вернулись к закупке истребителей четвертого поколения cпустя 15 лет после прекращения их поставок - последний истребитель F-15E был поставлен ВВС США в 2001 году, а последний истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16 - в 2005 году.

В оборонном бюджете США на 2021 финансовый год выделены средства на закупку следуюших 12 истребителей F-15EX, а в последующие четыре финансовых года планируется заказать еще 72 самолета. В целом рамочный контракт, выданный Boeing 13 июля 2020 года, определен суммой в 22,89 млрд долл, и, видимо,охватывает стоимость 144 самолетов F-15EX, которые ВВС США ранее были намерены суммарно закупить, с продолжением закупок F-15EX минимум до 2030 финансового года. Позднее появились сообщения, что ВВС США планируют суммарно закупить уже 200 истребителей F-15EX.

Из восьми заказанных по контракту от июля 2020 года первых истребителей F-15EX первые два должны были быть переданы ВВС США к концу первого квартала 2021 года (и передача первого была произведена в срок) , а остальные шесть - к 2023 финансовому году. Все эти восемь самолетов будут поставлены на авиабазу Эглин в состав 40-й испытательной эскадрильи и будут использоваться для испытаний. Поставки серийных самолетов F-15EX должны быть начаты в 2024 финансовом году, первыми их получит одна эскадрилья 173-го истребительного крыла ВВС Национальной гвардии Орегона, базирующегося на авиабазе Кингсли-Филд, эта часть будет использоваться для переучивания летного состава на данный тип. Первой линейной строевой частью на F-15EX должна стать 123-я истребительная эскадрилья 142-го истребительного крыла ВВС Национальной гвардии Орегона, базирующегося на авиабазе Портленд, поставки самолетов этой эскадрилье должны быть начаты в 2025 финансовом году.

ВВС США планируют заменить истребителями F-15EX часть истребителей Boeing F-15C/D Eagle. F-15EX является двухместным истребителем (вопреки изначально продвигавшемуся Boeing одноместному варианту F-15X) и оснащен современным бортовым оборудованием, основанным на концепции "цифровой магистрали" и архитектуре Open Mission Systems (OMS), включая РЛС серии Raytheon AN/APG-82 с АФАР. Заявляется, что F-15EX способен нести до 22 управляемых ракет класса "воздух-воздух" или "гиперзвуковое оружие длиной до 22 футов и весом до 7000 фунтов". Самолет может быть оснащен конформными баками.

28 февраля 2021 года правительство США официально разрешило Boeing предложить истребитель F-15EX в качестве кандидата на бесконечный тендер по закупке 144 новых истребителей для ВВС Индии. Сообщается, что интерес к приобретению F-15EX проявляют ряд стран. ". 

https://youtu.be/Rcnzq4-cXe4

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4289194.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель будущего ВВС США?

Американцы продолжают приоткрывать завесу тайны над перспективным истребителем. Вчера, 12 апреля, ВВС США опубликовали двухгодичный план расходов, в котором упомянут проект NGAD.

Истребитель нового поколения или Next Generation Air Dominance (NGAD) ранее планировался как общий проект ВВС и ВМС США. Но позже ВМС США отделились, сославшись на то, что требования флота существенно отличаются от нужд ВВС. При этом ВВС США уже отчитались об успешных лётных испытаниях прототипа.


https://theaviationist.com/2021/04/1...ce-report/amp/

В новом документе, раскрывающем двухлетние расходы ВВС США, опубликован рендер перспективного истребителя, а также стоимость программы и её сроки. На NGAD планируется потратить $2 млрд до 2025 года. Из этой суммы $474 млн заложены на текущий 2021 финансовый год. Основными подрядчиками выступают Lockheed Martin и Raytheon.

«Разработанный для дополнения F-35 и F-22, NGAD представляет собой передовую программу самолётов для разработки противовоздушных платформ проникновения с мультидоменной ситуационной осведомлённостью, гибкой устойчивой связью и интегрированным семейством возможностей. В программе также используется цифровая инженерия для замены серийных истребителей, выпускаемых раз в поколение, на небольшие партии итеративно модернизируемых платформ различных типов. Этот подход основан на цифровой трансформации промышленности с использованием моделей для устранения неполадок при проектировании, сборке, техническом обслуживании и поддержке до того, как будут созданы физические системы», — сообщается в описании программы.

Рендер существенно отличается от современных истребителей, но он может не соответствовать реальной «внешности» нового самолёта. Каким будет передовой истребитель ВВС США мы узнаем уже скоро — к 2025 году американцы планируют завершить разработку проекта, а в 2030 году самолёт должен поступить на службу. ". 

https://warspot.ru/19426-istrebitel-buduschego-vvs-ssha

----------


## OKA

Новая ловушка на "Посейдоне" :

https://theaviationist.com/2021/04/1...-poseidon/amp/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Перевод тезисов доклада Офиса Национальной Разведки США посвященных России и тем угрозам, которые она несет для американской гегемонии. Россия идет под номером № 2 после Китая и под заголовком "Российские провокационные действия". Всего обозначено 4 главных противника США в следующем порядке - Китай, Россия, Иран, Северная Корея.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes: 

*Российские провокационные действия.*

В этом году Москва продолжит применять различные тактики, направленные на подрыв влияния США, выработку новых международных норм и партнерских отношений, раскол западных стран и ослабление западных альянсов, а также продемонстрирует способность России формировать глобальные события в качестве крупного игрока в новом многополярном международном порядке. Россия продолжит развивать свой военный, ядерный, космический, кибер и разведывательный потенциал, активно взаимодействуя с зарубежными странами и используя свои энергетические ресурсы для продвижения своей повестки дня и подрыва влияния Соединенных Штатов.

Мы ожидаем, что Москва будет искать возможности для прагматического сотрудничества с Вашингтоном на своих собственных условиях, и мы оцениваем, что Россия не хочет прямого конфликта с американскими силами.

Российские чиновники давно считают, что Соединенные Штаты проводят свои собственные “кампании влияния”, чтобы подорвать Россию, ослабить президента Владимира Путина и установить дружественные Западу режимы в государствах бывшего Советского Союза и в других местах.

Россия стремится договориться с Соединенными Штатами о взаимном невмешательстве во внутренние дела обеих стран и признании Соединенными Штатами сферы притязаний России на большую часть территории бывшего Советского Союза.

*Региональная и глобальная активность.*

Мы считаем, что Москва будет использовать целый ряд инструментов—в частности, кампании влияния, разведывательное и антитеррористическое сотрудничество, военную помощь и совместные учения, операции наемников, убийства и продажу оружия—для продвижения своих интересов или подрыва интересов Соединенных Штатов и их союзников.

Мы ожидаем, что Москва будет вмешиваться в кризисы, когда на карту поставлены российские интересы, она может превратить возникающий вакуум власти в благоприятную возможность или сделать так, чтобы предполагаемые издержки ее действий были низкими.

Россия, вероятно, продолжит расширять свою глобальную военную мощь, разведку, безопасность, коммерческое и энергетическое влияние и выстраивать партнерские отношения как с союзниками США, так и с противниками—прежде всего это связано с растущим стратегическим сотрудничеством России с Китаем—для достижения своих целей.

Мы считаем, что Федеральная служба безопасности России (ФСБ) организовала убийство чеченского сепаратиста в берлинском парке в 2019 году и пыталась убить оппозиционного активиста Алексея Навального внутри России в 2020 году с помощью химического вещества четвертого поколения.

На Ближнем Востоке и в Северной Африке Москва использует свое участие в Сирии и Ливии, чтобы увеличить свое влияние, подорвать лидерство США, представить себя в качестве незаменимого посредника и получить военные права доступа и экономические возможности.

В Западном полушарии Россия расширила свое взаимодействие с Венесуэлой, поддержала Кубу и использовала соглашения о продаже оружия и энергии, чтобы попытаться расширить доступ к рынкам и природным ресурсам в Латинской Америке, частично компенсируя некоторые последствия санкций.

В бывшем Советском Союзе Москва имеет хорошие возможности для усиления своей роли на Кавказе, вмешательства в Беларусь, если сочтет это необходимым, и продолжения дестабилизационных усилий против Украины, в то время как переговоры по урегулированию остаются в тупике и продолжаются боевые действия на низком уровне.

*Военный потенциал.*

Мы ожидаем, что военная позиция и поведение Москвы—включая военную модернизацию, использование военной силы и интеграцию информационной войны—бросят вызов интересам Соединенных Штатов и их союзников. Несмотря на спад или даже сокращение расходов на оборону, Россия будет делать упор на новые виды вооружений, которые представляют повышенную угрозу для Соединенных Штатов и региональных субъектов, продолжая свои зарубежные военные действия, проводя военные учения и усваивая уроки своего участия в Сирии и Украине.

У Москвы есть средства для развертывания сил в стратегически важных регионах, но чем дальше они будет разворачиваться от России, тем менее вероятно, что она будет способна поддерживать интенсивные боевые действия.

Частные военные и охранные компании, управляемые российскими олигархами, близкими к Кремлю, расширяют военный охват Москвы по низким ценам, позволяя России дезавуировать свое участие и дистанцироваться от потерь на поле боя. Однако эти опосредованные силы часто не достигают стратегических целей Москвы из-за их ограниченного тактического мастерства.

*Оружие массового уничтожения.*

По нашим оценкам, Россия в обозримом будущем останется крупнейшим и наиболее опасным соперником Соединенных Штатов в области ОМУ, поскольку она расширяет и модернизирует свой ядерный потенциал и наращивает возможности своих стратегических и нестратегических вооружений. Россия также остается проблемой безопасности ядерного материала, несмотря на улучшение физической безопасности на российских ядерных объектах с 1990-х годов.

Москва рассматривает свой ядерный потенциал как необходимый для поддержания сдерживания и достижения своих целей в потенциальном конфликте против США и НАТО, и она видит надежный фактор сдерживания ядерного оружия в качестве конечного гаранта Российской Федерации.

Россия строит большой, разнообразный и современный набор нестратегических систем, способных доставлять ядерные или обычные боеголовки, поскольку Москва считает, что такие системы предлагают варианты сдерживания противников, контроля эскалации потенциальных военных действий и противодействия войскам США и союзников вблизи своей границы.

*Кибер.*

Мы считаем, что Россия останется главной киберугрозой, поскольку она совершенствует и использует свои шпионские, влиятельные и атакующие возможности.
Россия продолжает нацеливаться на критическую инфраструктуру, включая подводные кабели и промышленные системы управления, в Соединенных Штатах, странах НАТО и странах—партнерах, поскольку компрометация такой инфраструктуры улучшает—и в некоторых случаях может продемонстрировать-ее способность повредить инфраструктуру во время кризиса.

Российская операция по поставке программного обеспечения в 2020 году, описанная в разделе "Кибер" настоящего доклада, демонстрирует способность и намерение Москвы нацеливаться на государственные и частные организации в Соединенных Штатах и потенциально подрывать их деятельность.

Россия также использует кибероперации для защиты от того, что она считает угрозой стабильности российского правительства. В 2019 году Россия попыталась взломать журналистов и организации, которые расследовали деятельность российского правительства, и по крайней мере в одном случае допустила утечку их информации.

Россия почти наверняка считает кибератаки приемлемым вариантом сдерживания противников, контроля эскалации и судебного преследования конфликтов.

*Разведка, Операции влияния и Влияние на выборы и вмешательство.*

Россия представляет одну из самых серьезных разведывательных угроз Соединенным Штатам, используя свои разведывательные службы и инструменты влияния, чтобы попытаться разделить западные альянсы, сохранить свое влияние на постсоветском пространстве и усилить свое влияние во всем мире, одновременно подрывая глобальное положение США, сея раздор внутри Соединенных Штатов и влияя на американских избирателей и принятие решений. Россия будет продолжать развивать свои технические возможности сбора и наблюдения и, вероятно, будет делиться своими технологиями и опытом с другими странами, включая противников США.

Москва почти наверняка рассматривает выборы в США как возможность попытаться подорвать мировое положение США, посеять раздор внутри Соединенных Штатов, повлиять на принятие решений в США и повлиять на американских избирателей. Москва проводила операции влияния против выборов в США в 2016, 2018 и 2020 годах.

*Космос.*

Россия останется ключевым космическим конкурентом, поддерживая большую сеть разведывательных, коммуникационных и навигационных спутников. Она будет сосредоточена на интеграции космических служб, таких как связь, позиционирование, навигация и хронометраж (ПНТ), геолокация, разведка, наблюдение в свои системы вооружения и управления.

Россия продолжает обучать свои военно—космические элементы и внедрять новое противоспутниковое оружие (АСАТ) для разрушения и деградации космического потенциала США и союзников, а также она разрабатывает, тестирует и вводит в действие целый ряд  разрушительных противокосмических средств, включая средства подавления помех и киберпространства, направленное энергетическое оружие, орбитальные и наземные средства АСАТ для поражения спутников США и союзников.

----------


## OKA

" На авиабазу Эль-Удейд в Катаре прибыли первые два из группы стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52H Stratofortress, которые будут участвовать в предстоящей операции прикрытия вывода американских войск и сил коалиции из Афганистана, сообщили ВВС Центрального командования вооруженных сил США (CENTCOM).
       "Два самолета ВВС США B-52H Stratofortress из состава 5-го бомбардировочного крыла с базы Майнот, штат Северная Дакота, прибыли на авиабазу Эль-Удейд в Катаре 23 апреля", - говорится в сообщении.
       "Два бомбардировщика являются первыми из состава группы, размещенными в зоне ответственности Центрального командования США для защиты американских войск и сил коалиции во время проведения операции по их выводу из Афганистана", - отметили американские военные. При этом указывается, что Центральное командование также предоставит необходимые силы для обеспечения безопасного и упорядоченного вывода.
       Как следует из мониторинга западных авиационных ресурсов, пара стратегических бомбардировщиков ВВС США B-52H Stratofortress накануне после трансатлантического перелета прошла над странами Восточной Европы - Польшей, Словакией, Венгрией, Румынией, Болгарией, а также Грецией, а затем над Средиземным морем повернула в сторону Ближнего Востока и направилась в район Персидского залива.
       Маршрут их полета на Ближнем Востоке проходил над Израилем, Иорданией, Саудовской Аравией, Кувейтом, Персидским заливом к юго-западу от Ирана и Катаром.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549019&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" В Эстонии на авиабазе Эмари (Amari) в понедельник состоялась торжественная церемония ротации миссий по охране воздушного пространства стран Балтии. ВВС Германии передали ответственность итальянским военно-воздушным силам. 
       Впервые в Балтийской миссии воздушной безопасности примут участие истребители F-35 пятого поколения, сообщила пресс-служба главного штаба Сил обороны. 
       Командующий ВВС НАТО генерал Джеффри Л. Харригян (Jeffrey L. Harrigian) поблагодарил Эстонию за отличный прием союзников. "Вы оказали фантастическую поддержку всем подразделениям воздушной безопасности, дислоцировавшимся здесь с 2014 года", - сказал Харригян, поблагодаривший также немецкий контингент за восьмимесячную миссию.
       Пожелав успехов итальянскому отряду ВВС Италии, он отметил, что "Приятно видеть вас здесь с истребителями F-35, и я уверен, что вам понравится защищать Прибалтику так, как мы это делали ранее", - сказал Харриджан.
       Как заявил на церемонии ротации министр обороны Эстонии Калле Лаанет (Kalle Laanet), "Присутствие союзников на восточной стороне НАТО, как никогда, важно. Внешняя политика России по-прежнему агрессивна, эскалация нарастает, о чем свидетельствует недавнее перемещение российских войск к границам Украины и в Крым. Поэтому мы должны быть бдительны и всегда готовы к обороне. Особое место Балтийской миссии воздушной безопасности в политике сдерживания НАТО отводится демонстрации политического единства, сил, возможностей и, что наиболее важно, постоянной готовности к ответным действиям".

       Итальянским пилотам и техническому персоналу предстоит четырехмесячная миссия.

       Базой 13-й итальянской авиагруппы (13 Gruppo - Nucleo Tattiche), выполняющей миссию по обеспечению воздушной охраны в Эстонии, является авиабаза Амендола. Прибывшие в Эмари истребители дежурят на авиабазе, при необходимости выполняют поисковые полеты и проводят регулярные учебные полеты. Италия ранее участвовала в миссии по обеспечению воздушной безопасности в Эмари в 2018 году.
       Истребители пятого поколения F-35 являются продуктом самой дорогостоящей программы развития вооружений в истории человечества. Эти многоцелевые самолеты способны действовать как истребители, разведчики, а также наносить удары по наземным целям.
       ВВС стран НАТО охраняют воздушное пространство Эстонии, Латвии и Литвы с 2004 года. В 2012 году саммит НАТО в Чикаго продлил миссию по охране воздушного пространства стран Балтии на неопределенный срок. Второе участвующее с 29 апреля в миссии авиаподразделение дислоцировано на авиабазе Шяуляй в Литве - это авиакрыло ВВС Италии, располагающее истребителями Eurofighter Typhoon. ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549540&lang=RU

Фотки по линку :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4301688.html

----------


## OKA

“ Занимательно про эффективную площадь рассеяния (ЭПР) от комара до  B-52 Stratofortress.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2311194.html

----------


## OKA

" На авиабазу Эль-Удейд в Катаре во вторник прибыли еще два стратегических бомбардировщика ВВС США B-52H Stratofortress, которые будут использоваться в операции по прикрытию вывода сил западной коалиции из Афганистана, сообщило Центральное командование вооруженных сил США (CENTCOM).
       "Бомбардировщики присоединились к четырем самолетам B-52, которые прибыли в Эль-Удейд в конце апреля для обеспечения упорядоченного вывода американских войск и сил коалиции из Афганистана", - говорится в сообщении.
       Дополнительная пара B-52H Stratofortress отправлена в Катар из состава 5-го бомбардировочного крыла с базы Майнот, штат Северная Дакота, сообщили американские военные. Теперь там находятся шесть самолетов данного типа.
       Ранее во вторник, по данным западных авиационных ресурсов, два американских стратегических бомбардировщика B-52H Stratofortress после трансатлантического перелета прошли над странами Восточной Европы - Польшей, Словакией, Венгрией, Румынией, Болгарией, а также Грецией, а затем над Средиземным морем повернули в сторону Ближнего Востока. Там маршрут их полета проходил над Израилем, Иорданией, Саудовской Аравией, Кувейтом, Персидским заливом к юго-западу от Ирана и Катаром.
       Тем временем, переброшенные в Катар стратегические бомбардировщики ВВС США B-52H Stratofortress уже начали патрульные полеты над Афганистаном. В них задействованы также истребители-бомбардировщики из состава палубной авиации американского авианосца Dwight Eisenhower, находящегося в акватории Аравийского моря.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...549577&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Начавшись с восточноевропейских нищебродов, мода на "цифровую" камуфляжную окраску боевых самолетов продолжает распространяться по миру, захватив Россию, а теперь, возможно, докатившись и до США. Появившаяся фотография истребителя Lockheed Martin F-22A Raptor из состава 3-го истребительного крыла ВВС США с авиабазы Эльмендорф-Ричардсон на Аляске, во время дозаправки в воздухе 7 мая 2021 года от самолета-заправщика McDonnell Douglas KC-10A Extender в ходе учений Northern Edge 21. Хотя, может, это действительно заплатки покрытия такие? ". 3 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4310834.html

Да лан  :Biggrin:  Моднейшие весёленькие пиксели ещё в I М.В. у немцев на самолётах в полный рост мазюкали)))

----------


## OKA

" Американские ВВС откажутся от истребителей F-22 Raptor

Вместо семи моделей истребителей и штурмовиков в составе ВВС США останется только четыре. 13 мая, портал military.com сообщил о том, что Чарльз Браун, начальник штаба ВВС США, объявил о намерении сократить «ассортимент» боевой авиации.

Выступая на ежегодной конференции McAleese, Браун рассказал, что в перспективе ВВС США будут насчитывать только четыре типа боевых самолётов вместо действующих семи. При этом в ближайшие годы авиапарк будет действовать по схеме «4+1»: некоторое время службу будут продолжать штурмовики A-10 Warthog.

Основу американской боевой авиации составят истребители F-35A, F-15EX, F-16, а также перспективные NGAD. Для F-22 места в боевом составе не найдётся — в первую очередь это связано с высокой стоимостью и сложностью технической поддержки первых в мире стелс-истребителей. Именно NGAD должен будет в полной мере заменить F-22. Таким образом, ВВС США отказались от рассматриваемой ранее стратегии "."

https://warspot.ru/19640-amerikanski...ey-f-22-raptor

----------


## GThomson

> " Начавшись с восточноевропейских нищебродов, мода на "цифровую" камуфляжную окраску боевых самолетов продолжает распространяться по миру, захватив Россию, а теперь, возможно, докатившись и до США. Появившаяся фотография истребителя Lockheed Martin F-22A Raptor из состава 3-го истребительного крыла ВВС США с авиабазы Эльмендорф-Ричардсон на Аляске, во время дозаправки в воздухе 7 мая 2021 года от самолета-заправщика McDonnell Douglas KC-10A Extender в ходе учений Northern Edge 21. Хотя, может, это действительно заплатки покрытия такие? ". 3 
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4310834.html
> 
> Да лан  Моднейшие весёленькие пиксели ещё в I М.В. у немцев на самолётах в полный рост мазюкали)))


в 1 М.В. германская промышленность выпускала специальную камуфлированную ткань с рисунком из цветных шестиугольников для обтяжки элементов конструкции аэропланов.

----------


## OKA

> в 1 М.В. германская промышленность выпускала специальную камуфлированную ткань с рисунком из цветных шестиугольников для обтяжки элементов конструкции аэропланов.


Ну и мазюкали, конечно, ко всему  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Будут ли чем усиливать полк в Елизово ? По слухам американцы собираются оборудовать аэродром на острове Шемия (Алеутские острова) и перебросить туда часть "Рапторов" с Аляски.
> И это уже серьезно.


Может это они в рамках возможных переговоров "в верхах" ставки поднимают, а  может развивают древние планы)) 

"«Ни один американский аэродром (речь не идет об авианосцах) не сможет разместить истребители в такой близости от России». 
Это влиятельный заокеанский журнал Forbes не скрывает восторга по поводу решения Пентагона приступить к восстановлению заброшенной авиабазы Эриксон на острове Шемья (Алеутский архипелаг), находящемся менее чем в получасе полета современных истребителей (в 1049 километрах) от Вилючинска, базы новейших российских атомных подводных ракетных крейсеров стратегического назначения типа «Борей» на Камчатке.

В случае начала большой войны столь краткое подлетное время действительно сведет к минимуму наши шансы на отражение гипотетического массированного ракетно-бомбового удара по важнейшей для системы военной безопасности России военно-морской базе в Вилючинске. Где стоит, в частности, 25-я Краснознамённая дивизия подводных лодок Тихоокеанского флота, в состав которой входят новейшие «Бореи» — К-550 «Александр Невский» и К-551 «Владимир Мономах». Поэтому перед нами один из самых дерзких вызовов Москве за последнее десятилетие. 

По сведениям Forbes, на Шемью Пентагон вскоре намерен перебазировать с Аляски часть из четырех десятков тяжелых истребителей-невидимок пятого поколения F-22 Raptor из состава 90-й и 525-я истребительных эскадрилий, дислоцированными на авиабазе Эльмендорф-Ричардсон близ Анкориджа. Сделать это решено не только для того, чтобы лишить сна и покоя ПВО РФ на Камчатке. Второй серьезный резон — рассредоточение сил.

В Пентагоне пришли к выводу, что крупные авиабазы, подобные Эльмендорф-Ричардсон, слишком уязвимы для ударов противника. Ведь здесь помимо упомянутых эскадрилий F-22 квартируют еще и командование вооружённых сил США на Аляске, штабы 11-й воздушной армии и Аляскинской зоны командования НОРАД. А еще — 4-я воздушно-десантная бригада 25-й пехотной дивизии, 673-е крыло обслуживания авиабазы, Объединённая оперативная группа «Аляска», 381-я разведывательная эскадрилья.

Такая скученность в условиях нарастания военной опасности на Тихом океане теперь признана Пентагоном слишком опасной. Поэтому недавно ВВС США провели на Аляске учения Agile Combat Employment («Гибкое боевое применение»). В рамках этих маневров часть «Рапторов» совершила перелет с Эльмендорф-Ричардсон на аэродром Кинг-Салмон, находящийся в 480 километрах к юго-западу.

«Действуя с передовых оперативных площадок, какой является Кинг-Салмон, мы проверяем свою стратегическую гибкость, свободу маневра, а также возможности по осуществлению упреждающих и варьируемых действий в рамках выполнения будущих задач», — заявил заместитель командующего командованием воздушно-космической обороны Североамериканского континента на Аляске бригадный генерал Уильям Рэдифф.

Но одного Кинг-Салмон для рассредоточения силищи, накопленной американцами на Аляске, им маловато. Поэтому в Пентагоне и вспомнили о Шемье. Чтобы рельефней представить складывающуюся теперь вокруг наших атомных подводных лодок ситуацию — пару слов о том, где расположен и что представляет собой этот остров.

Он открыт в Беринговом море российским мореплавателем Витусом Берингом в 1741 году. Но затем вместе с прочими Алеутскими островами и Аляской русским царем продан американцам. В сущности — крохотный кусочек суши, площадью чуть более 15 квадратных километров. Климат — откровенно паршивый. Сейсмическая зона, частные землетрясения покрывают обширными трещинами даже прочнейшие плиты взлетно-посадочной полосы. «Смертоносные штормы время от времени срывают крыши с домов.

Погода настолько отвратительна, что даже в качестве запасного аэродрома для пролетающих мимо самолетов пользы от Эриксона очень мало. Половину дней в году туман скрывает трехкилометровую взлетно-посадочную полосу", — дополняет журнал Forbes в статье, озаглавленной «Холодная, укутанная туманом американская авиабаза ждет своего часа всего в 300 километрах от России».

Впервые американские пилоты оказались на острове в 1943 году, когда шла их война в Японией. Оборудовать аэродром для тяжелых бомбардировщиков В-25 и В-29 в этих почти гибельных и пустынных краях пришлось потому, что ВВС США намеревались наносить удары по японским укреплениям, расположенных на Курильских островах. А с Шемьи, находящемся почти в двух тысячах километров от Анкориджа, делать это было куда ближе, чем с Аляски. Так началась боевая биография этой авиабазы.

Но и после Второй мировой войны ей нашлось дело. В 50-е годы Советский Союз из района Тюра-Тама и чуть позже — из района Плесецка принялся испытывать свои межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты. Их полет, как правило, заканчивался на боевом поле полигона Кура на Камчатке. Но результаты экспериментальных стрельб остро интересовали не только Москву, но и Вашингтон. Поэтому на остров Шемья, как ближайшую американскую территорию от советского полигона, Штаты из Японии и Турции перебросили свои самолеты типа EA3 «Skywarrior», приспособленные для съема телеметрической информации и фиксации входа головных частей наших МБР в атмосферу. В помощь им на острове появилась и сеть станций радиоэлектронной разведки.

Так продолжалось до 1994 года. Вскоре после кончины СССР, когда в США, видимо, решили, что нам уже не подняться с колен, авиабазу Эриксон американцы слегка прикрыли. Правда, не совсем. Почти лишившийся персонала островной аэродром остался в распоряжении Пентагона. 611-й эскадрилья поддержки ВВС США использует его для дозаправки военных самолетов и спасения гражданских бортов, если у тех что-то не заладится во время полета над океаном. Кроме того, на Шемья продолжала и продолжает действовать мощная РЛС раннего предупреждения о ракетном нападении «Кобра-Дэйн».

Со времен Второй мировой войны на острове остались много бетонированных, но заброшенных рулежных дорожек, укрытий для самолетов и две взлетно-посадочные полосы на западной стороне острова. Одна из них по своим ключевым характеристикам выглядит вполне современно: длина 3049 метров и ширина 46 метров. Все эти объекты сегодня полузаброшены и почти не работают.

Все круто изменилось примерно лет десять назад. Вот что по этому поводу пишет Forbes: «С 2012 года ВВС потратили 200 миллионов долларов на освещение Эриксона, Кинг-Салмона и еще одного отдаленного аэродрома на атолле Уэйк посреди Тихого океана. А в 2016 году правительство заплатило подрядчику 10 миллионов долларов за установку новых крыш на ангаре и на других зданиях Эриксона».

Только теперь становится понятным, зачем это делается. Вовсе не только ради одной только разведки действий российских военных на Камчатке. Свои «Рапторы», способные применять высокоточные бомбы типа GBU-32 JDAM и GBU-39/B, Пентагон решил подтащить как можно ближе к Вилючинску. Но, видимо, не только ради выполнения ударных функций. Снова сошлюсь на упомянутую статью в американском журнале, в которой, среди прочего сказано: «Взлетающие с аэродрома Эриксон истребители оказываются в идеальных условиях для перехвата российских боевых самолетов над холодным Беринговым морем».

Легко догадаться, перехваты кого и чего именно имеются в виду. С августа 2018 года российские стратегические ракетоносцы типа Ту-160 начали использовать в качестве аэродрома подскока Анадырь (Чукотка). Годом ранее это же проделали наши дальние бомбардировщики типа Ту-22М3. Далее маршруты их патрулирования, как правило, лежат над Тихим океаном.

Тут-то, похоже, российские экипажи скоро и станут поджидать американские «Рапторы», которые к тому времени притаятся совсем рядом — на острове Шемья.

Чем на эту угрозу в состоянии ответить Россия? Как представляется — единственным. Заставить крепнущий американский гарнизон Шемьи тоже жить в состоянии постоянного страха.

Каким образом? Взгляните на карту Тихого океана. Между упомянутым штатовским островом и Камчаткой лежит Командорский архипелаг. Самый крупный его остров длиной 90 и шириной около 24 километров принадлежит России и носит имя Беринга. Раскинулся он примерно в 500 километров от Петропавловска-Камчатского и на полпути от Камчатки до Шемьи. Из населения — только небольшое село Никольское и личный состав единственной здесь радиотехнической роты, численностью примерно в полсотни солдат и офицеров. Еще — небольшой местный аэродром с грунтовой полосой, которую часто размывает. Что делает практически невозможным взлет и посадку даже малых самолетов.

Вероятно, новая угроза со стороны Шемьи скоро заставит Минобороны РФ в ответ круто поменять и судьбу острова Беринга. Как минимум — усовершенствовав его аэродром и многократно увеличив гарнизон. Превратив, таким образом, остров в мощную передовую военную базу России в Тихом океане.

Для промывания мозгов в Вашингтоне нам очень пригодились бы в этих краях, думается, как минимум дивизионы береговых ракетных комплексов «Бастион» со сверхзвуковыми противокорабельными ракетами «Оникс» (способными, что особенно важно в нашем случае, поражать и наземные цели!) и системы ПВО дальнего действия С-300В4. Если на острове Беринга появится это и кое-что еще - небо и море для врага будет надежно закрыто в сотнях километров в округе. Лишь тогда складывающуюся в Беринговом море и вокруг Камчатки чрезвычайно опасную ситуацию можно будет с американцами обсуждать на равных.". 

https://svpressa.ru/war21/article/298174/

----------


## OKA

" Американские военно-воздушные силы намерены покорить воду. Вчера, 20 мая, портал thedrive.com сообщил о том, что Командование специальных операций ВВС США (AFSOC) заказало разработку амфибийной версии самолёта MC-130J Commando II.

В рамках промышленной конференции Сил специальных операций (SOFIC) полковник Кен Кюблер официально презентовал концепцию самолёта MC-130 Amphibious Capability (MAC), способного взлетать и садиться как на твердую поверхность, так и на воду.

Самолёт Lockheed Martin MC-130 Commando II является одной из модификаций новейшей версии транспортного самолёта C-130 Hercules и эксплуатируется Командованием специальных операций ВВС США (AFSOC). По словам военных, амфибийные возможности MC-130 расширят возможности Сил специальных операций.

Самолёт Lockheed C-130 Hercules совершил свой первый полёт в 1954 году, а двумя годами позже поступил в ВВС США. За более чем полувековую историю разработаны десятки модификаций C-130, которые активно эксплуатируются в шестнадцати странах. Кроме того, Lockheed C-130 Hercules является самым распространённым военно-транспортным самолётом в мире. В 60-е годы компания Lockheed уже работала над амфибийной версией C-130 Hercules, но дальше опытных образцов проект не продвинулся.". 

Картинки :

https://warspot.ru/19692-gerkulesy-s...oplavayuschimi

Кста, теоретически, с дивана видится,  что по борту Бе-200 в спецоснащении, на каждый флот неплохо было бы завести)). 

Ну так, на всякий случай)) На рыбалку там слетать, аквалангистов поднять-забросить, подбросить им чего полезного))

----------


## OKA

> " Американские военно-воздушные силы намерены покорить воду. Вчера, 20 мая, портал thedrive.com сообщил о том, что Командование специальных операций ВВС США (AFSOC) заказало разработку амфибийной версии самолёта MC-130J Commando II.
> 
> В рамках промышленной конференции Сил специальных операций (SOFIC) полковник Кен Кюблер официально презентовал концепцию самолёта MC-130 Amphibious Capability (MAC), способного взлетать и садиться как на твердую поверхность, так и на воду.
> 
> Самолёт Lockheed Martin MC-130 Commando II является одной из модификаций новейшей версии транспортного самолёта C-130 Hercules и эксплуатируется Командованием специальных операций ВВС США (AFSOC). По словам военных, амфибийные возможности MC-130 расширят возможности Сил специальных операций.
> 
> Самолёт Lockheed C-130 Hercules совершил свой первый полёт в 1954 году, а двумя годами позже поступил в ВВС США. За более чем полувековую историю разработаны десятки модификаций C-130, которые активно эксплуатируются в шестнадцати странах. Кроме того, Lockheed C-130 Hercules является самым распространённым военно-транспортным самолётом в мире. В 60-е годы компания Lockheed уже работала над амфибийной версией C-130 Hercules, но дальше опытных образцов проект не продвинулся.". 
> 
> Картинки :
> ...


Вот и картинка)) 



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2339411.html

----------


## Avia M

Соединенные Штаты построили первые два новых стратегических бомбардировщика B-21 Raider.

https://www.interfax.ru/world/771507

Интересно, Байден похвалится 16 июня? :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

*Российские Су-24 прервали пресс-конференцию лидеров Испании и Литвы* 





........



*ИМХО: Понравился комментарий испанца - прям "голубые герои", как в старые добрые времена вместе с теми же говнюками и общим флагом Еврорейха на Восточном фронте...*

----------


## Let_nab

*США перебросили в Болгарию эскадрилью истребителей F-16*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/featu...edgdhp&pc=U531

На авиабазу "Граф-Игнатьево" в Болгарии прибыли восемь американских многоцелевых истребителей F-16 Fighting Falcon. Об этом сообщило в понедельник Командование ВВС США в Европе.

Истребители, постоянно базирующиеся на авиабазе Авиано в Италии, примут участие в болгаро-американских учения Thracian Star 21, говорится в сообщении.

Во время учений ВВС США и Болгарии будут тренироваться "в быстром развертывании в удаленных районах и направлении эффективных сил для обеспечения стабильности в регионе", отметили американские военные.

В командовании ВВС США подчеркнули, что "участие в многонациональных учениях, таких как Thracian Star 21, укрепляет профессиональные отношения и улучшает общую координацию с вооруженными силами союзников и партнеров во время кризиса".

В настоящее время в порту Варны также находится американский ракетный эсминец Ross. Он принимает участие в руководимых Болгарией военно-морских учения Breeze 2021, которые продлятся до 19 июля.

В учениях задействовано 30 кораблей, три самолета, восемь вертолетов и более 2 тыс. военнослужащих из 12 стран-членов НАТО и двух партнеров альянса.

----------


## OKA

" Четыре американских разведывательных самолета в пятницу совершили многочасовые полеты вблизи российских границ в регионе Балтики, следует из мониторинга западных авиаресурсов.
       По их данным, разведывательный самолет ВВС США E-8C Joint STARS, который выполняет задачи сбора информации о дислокации сил противника и боевого управления нанесением ударов авиации, совершил полет в воздушном пространстве Эстонии, курсируя вблизи границ Ленинградской и Псковской областей.
       Два тактических самолета радиоэлектронной разведки армии США Beechcraft RC-12X Guardrail, поднявшиеся из Шяуляя (Литва), провели полеты вдоль севера Калининградской области в литовском воздушном пространстве.
       Кроме того, к северу от Калининградской области в небе Литвы в течение около четырех часов выполнял задание самолет разведки и целеуказания Армии США Bombardier Challenger 650 ARTEMIS, взлетевший с аэропорта имени Михаила Когэлничану под румынским портовым городом Констанца.
       Накануне американские разведывательные самолеты также совершили многочасовые полеты вблизи Калининградской области. В полетах было задействовано, по меньшей мере, два военных самолета.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...553355&lang=RU

----------


## Let_nab

*Шойгу заявил о созданных в Европе центрах антироссийской пропаганды*
- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/money/news...edgdhp&pc=U531

Сергей Шойгу сделал заявление, что в Риге, Таллине и Варшаве организованы центры антироссийской пропаганды, где проходят подготовку в частности и россияне.

По его словам, там каждый квартал штампуют десятки специалистов и оттуда ведется распространение множества антироссийских слухов. Об этом сообщает Телеграм-канал РИА Новости.

"Информация сейчас - один из видов вооружений. В Риге открыли центр стратегии пропаганды, центры есть также в Таллине, Варшаве. Там изготавливается информационное оружие, внедряемое и распространяемое по нашей стране", - заявил министр в ходе встречи с коллективом предприятия "Красмаш", выпускающим ракеты "Сармат".

По его словам, данные центры, в том числе, распространяют множество слухов, от этих структур исходят "не самые хорошие запахи".

"Вряд ли вы назовете в России хоть один центр, который занимается подготовкой специалистов по информационным атакам. У нас не готовят таких специалистов. Но есть в Европе нескольких центров, которые готовят таких специалистов из россиян", - отметил генерал.

Кроме этого, он добавил, что такие западные центры отслеживают информационное пространство в Сети, определяют тех, "кто ничего хорошего не пишет" и далее приглашают их для работы с выплатой стипендии.

"И это не единичные случаи, речь о десятках людей, которые каждый квартал штампуются", - пояснил руководитель Минобороны.

При этом он подчеркнул, что российским военным ведомством уделяется значительное внимание информационной повестке, имея ввиду газету "Красная звезда", телеканал и радио под брендом "Звезда".

----------


## Let_nab

*Над Калининградской областью заметили новый самолет-разведчик США*

Telegram-канал «Оперативная Линия» опубликовал снимок зафиксированных над небом в Калининградской области американских «летающих шпионов». Речь идет о самолетах разведчиках RC-135W Rivet Joint и Bombardier Challenger 650 "ARTEMIS".

Ранее в Балтийском регионе постоянно дежурили два американских самолета разведки Beechcraft RC-12X Guardrail, дислоцированные в Прибалтике. Они регулярно совершали полеты рядом с российскими границами. Новый Bombardier Challenger 650 Artemis был переброшен в Европу в мае этого года специально для тестирования во время учений, чтобы отработать взаимодействие в условиях, приближенным к боевым.

Появление данного самолета не стало сюрпризом для российской системы ПВО. Он был обнаружен, идентифицирован и взят на постоянное сопровождение сил и средств, расположенных в Калининградской области, сообщает РЕН ТВ. Несколько полетов американского самолета вдоль границ Калининградской области и Белоруссии прошли под полным контролем ПВО.

Данные самолёты уже однажды появлялись в пределах российских границ. В 2020 году один из «летательных разведчиков» дислоцировался в Румынии, откуда совершил полет в Грузию и работал рядом с Белоруссией и российским анклавом.

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/money/news...edgdhp&pc=U531

----------


## Fencer

> Сергей Шойгу сделал заявление, что в Риге, Таллине и Варшаве организованы центры антироссийской пропаганды, где проходят подготовку в частности и россияне.
> 
> По его словам, там каждый квартал штампуют десятки специалистов и оттуда ведется распространение множества антироссийских слухов. Об этом сообщает Телеграм-канал РИА Новости.
> 
> "Информация сейчас - один из видов вооружений. В Риге открыли центр стратегии пропаганды, центры есть также в Таллине, Варшаве. Там изготавливается информационное оружие, внедряемое и распространяемое по нашей стране", - заявил министр в ходе встречи с коллективом


И чем это навредит России?

----------


## Avia M

Италия вложится в программу разработки британского истребителя шестого поколения. Как сообщает портал defensenews.com, итальянское Минобороны планирует вложить 2 млрд. евро. 

https://topwar.ru/185712-italija-vlo...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

ХАРЬКОВСКОЕ АВИАПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ ОТПРАВИЛО ПРОДУКЦИЮ В ЕГИПЕТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30422/38/

----------


## Fencer

“Антонов” заказал оборудования для Ан-178 у французского производителя за 2,7 млн долларов https://ukrrudprom.com/news/Antonov_...o_proizvo.html

----------


## Let_nab

*В США вспомнили бомбивший Югославию вместо СССР «крутой» самолет*

Тяжелый малозаметный стратегический бомбардировщик B-2 Spirit является «крутым самолетом», который, в отличие от других, «намного труднее найти и отследить», пишет американский журнал Popular Mechanics.

Издание вспоминает, как «впервые в истории два B-2 были отправлены для проникновения в воздушное пространство противника в военное время без помощи самолетов поддержки союзников». «Всего 12 днями ранее вражеская ракета класса "земля-воздух" в том же воздушном пространстве сбила американский самолет F-117, который обладал такими же малозаметными характеристиками, как и B-2», — пишет журнал.

Popular Mechanics отмечает, что у B-2 Spirit «не было никакого защитного оружия, и у них не было достаточной скорости, чтобы обогнать вражеские ракеты "земля-воздух" или истребители». «В то время как B-2 изначально предназначался для проникновения вглубь СССР для сбрасывания ядерных гравитационных бомб, в середине 1990-х годов он дополнительно получил возможность сбрасывания обычных бомб весом 20 тонн», — говорится в публикации.

Издание отмечает, что, поскольку B-2 Spirit летал на больших высотах, он «сбрасывал бомбы с потрясающей точностью сквозь облака, ветер и дождь». «По данным ВВС США, B-2 был ответственен за уничтожение 33 процентов сербских целей за первые восемь недель участия США в войне в Косово. Спустя 78 дней война закончилась, когда сербы капитулировали», — уверяет журнал, отмечая, что «боевой дебют B-2 был звездным».

В апреле 2020 года американская военно-промышленная корпорация Northrop Grumman выпустила на YouTube рекламный ролик тяжелого малозаметного стратегического бомбардировщика B-2 Spirit. «Когда Соединенные Штаты идут на войну, B-2 идут первыми — так было в Ираке, Афганистане, Сербии и Ливии (в 2011 и 2017 годах)», — говорилось на видео.

B-2 Spirit является самым дорогим самолетом в истории. Стоимость одного бомбардировщика (без оборудования) оценивается в один миллиард долларов, при полном оснащении цена возрастает более чем в два раза. Между 1987 и 2000 годами компания Northrop произвела 21 такую машину.

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...edgdhp&pc=U531

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*НАТО не вернется к конфигурации 1997 года, заявила постпред США*


НАТО не вернется к конфигурации 1997 года, которая предшествовала расширению альянса на восток за счет бывших социалистических стран и постсоветских республик, сказала журналистам постоянный представитель США при НАТО Джулианн Смит.
«Альянс не будет возвращаться во времени в совершенно иную эру, когда мы имели совсем другой альянс с более скромным размахом», — ответила она на вопрос об отношении к требованиям России «отправляться на рубежи 1997 года».

Смит добавила, что ни один член альянса не готов к отказу от политики «открытых дверей».

Полностью по ссылке - https://news.mail.ru/politics/495598...partner_id=944 

ПС: Что и следовало ожидать! У России нет никаких рычагов делать политику, разве что наоборот - зависимость от Запада. А может помидоры у них не станем покупать? Хотя, уже не покупаем. Тогда Мерседесы? Нет. Тогда как наша элитка без них? Лучше пусть Перемудривший им ещё один трубопровод проведёт.

----------


## Let_nab

*Финляндию и Швецию втягивают в НАТО*

Линия между формальным нейтралитетом и членством в альянсе скандинавских стран перестаёт быть различимой.
- http://redstar.ru/finlyandiyu-i-shve...ivayut-v-nato/

ПС: Статья в газете почти четырёхлетней давности... Но это давно актуально.

*Столтенберг: НАТО быстро примет Швецию и Финляндию, если они решат вступить в альянс*
- https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/13415629

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Вступление Швеции и Финляндии в НАТО может пройти очень быстро, но только если эти страны сами примут решение присоединиться. Об этом заявил генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг на пресс-конференции в Брюсселе.

"Финляндия и Швеция - это очень близкие партнеры, мы работаем с ними, тренируемся с ними, они соответствуют стандартам НАТО практически во всех сферах, у них очень хорошо организованные и управляемые институты обороны и безопасности. Они очень близки к НАТО во многих аспектах, поэтому этот процесс [вступления] может произойти очень быстро, если они решат присоединиться. Но должно быть политическое решение Швеции и Финляндии, что они хотят присоединиться, и должно быть политическое решение 30 стран НАТО", - сказал он.

ПС: А по-факту эти страны уже в НАТО. Осталась бюрократическая формальность.

Факт, что они уже в НАТО:

*Финляндия закупила у США истребители F-35 на десять миллиардов евро*
Корпорация Lockheed Martin поставит Финляндии истребители F-35 на десять миллиардов евро
- https://ria.ru/20211210/istrebiteli-1763144866.html

*Helsingin Sanomat (Финляндия): крылатые ракеты новых финских истребителей могут долететь до Москвы*
- https://inosmi.ru/military/20211215/251120766.html

Боевой радиус малозаметного истребителя F-35, выбранного Финляндией, — приблизительно 1200 километров. Эти «электронные монстры» больше похожи на ракетную установку, нежели на орудие воздушного боя. Они способны нанести серьезный урон, как только поднимаются в воздух.

Финляндия около года имеет в пользовании американские крылатые ракеты Jassm, дальность полета которых — по меньшей мере, 370 километров. Кроме Финляндии и США, такие ракеты используют только Австралия и Польша.

Своими боеголовками ракеты Jassm способны поражать бункеры и танки и способны достичь объектов на Кольском полуострове и в Ленобласти. Это два из трех основных пунктов сосредоточения российского вооружения. Третий пункт — Московская область.

США заранее позаботились о том, чтобы Финляндии можно было продать такое вооружение. В октябре прошлого года Пентагон предоставил Конгрессу США разрешения на продажу Финляндии 64 истребителей.

Из текста разрешений также следует, что одновременно госдепартамент США выдает разрешение на продажу Финляндии 200 ракет Jassm-ER. Первым в Финляндии об этом сообщил источник Reserviläinen.

Вечером в пятницу правительство еще не сообщило, какое вооружение будет закуплено для истребителей. Кари Ренко (Kari Renko), руководитель отдела логистики Сил обороны Финляндии, сообщил в конце пресс-конференции, что 800 миллионов евро из стоимости этого проекта остались свободными и позже будут использованы на приобретение вооружения.

Сокращение ER означает «увеличенная дальность». Ракета способна поразить цель на расстоянии по меньшей мере 925 километров. Такой ракетой можно произвести выстрел, например, из воздушного пространства Эспоо по Красной площади.

США не ограничены в продаже ракет с момента прекращения действия Договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности по инициативе Дональда Трампа (Donald Trump) в 2019 году. Ранее США и Россия взаимно обвиняли друг друга в нарушении и обходе пунктов договора 1987 года.

По мнению специалистов по вопросам стратегии США, Трамп хотел отказаться от запрета на использование ракет дальностью 500-5500 километров, думая о Китае, а не о России. Правда, технические эксперты отмечают, что эти соглашения устарели, поскольку дальность полета ракеты легко изменить.

----------


## Let_nab

*Испанская газета показала ответ США и НАТО по гарантиям безопасности. Что в нем говорится?*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/artic...edgdhp&pc=U531

Испанская газета El Pais опубликовала фотографии документов, которые, как утверждает издание, являются официальным ответом США и НАТО на предложения России по гарантиям безопасности. Согласно бумагам, Вашингтон и альянс обвиняют Россию в нарушении "фундаментальных принципов" архитектуры международной безопасности, но в то же время выражают готовность обсуждать отказ от размещения наступательных ракетных систем и войск на Украине.

Дипломатический источник подтвердил агентству РИА Новости подлинность опубликованных документов. В МИД России сообщили, что не могут ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть их подлинность.

Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков сообщил, что в Кремле видели публикацию El Pais, но комментировать ее не хотят и к обнародованию документов не причастны.

Би-би-си ознакомилась с опубликованными документами и выбрала ключевые пункты из них.

*"Россия нарушила доверие". Ответ НАТО*

В четырехстраничном ответе НАТО отмечается, что альянс является оборонительным союзом и не представляет угрозы для России, а все имеющиеся разногласия необходимо решать "путем диалога и дипломатии, а не угроз или применения силы".

Однако, учитывая "значительное, немотивированное, необоснованное и продолжающееся скопление войск" у границы с Украиной и в Беларуси, НАТО призывает Москву "к немедленной деэскалации ситуации".

Россия, как утверждается в ответе, нарушила "ценности, принципы и обязательства, которые она же сама помогала создавать и которые призваны укреплять отношения России и НАТО".
Би-би-си ознакомилась с опубликованными документами и выбрала ключевые пункты из них.

*"Россия нарушила доверие". Ответ НАТО*

В четырехстраничном ответе НАТО отмечается, что альянс является оборонительным союзом и не представляет угрозы для России, а все имеющиеся разногласия необходимо решать "путем диалога и дипломатии, а не угроз или применения силы".

Однако, учитывая "значительное, немотивированное, необоснованное и продолжающееся скопление войск" у границы с Украиной и в Беларуси, НАТО призывает Москву "к немедленной деэскалации ситуации".

Россия, как утверждается в ответе, нарушила "ценности, принципы и обязательства, которые она же сама помогала создавать и которые призваны укреплять отношения России и НАТО".

*"Усилить оборонительную позицию". Ответ США*

Власти США в своем ответе (занимающем чуть более четырех страниц) тоже выражают готовность проводить консультации с Россией на самых разных площадках. При этом Вашингтон полностью поддерживает принцип "открытых дверей" при вступлении в НАТО.

Как отмечается в документе, Россия разместила около 100 тысяч военных у границ с Украиной, аннексировала Крым и поддерживала сепаратистов Донбасса, а в своих предложениях по безопасности "озвучила несколько требований, которые противоречат принципам, предложенным ей же в более ранних документах".

Все диалоги, как утверждается в обоих документах, должны вестись на базе Устава ООН, Хельсинкских соглашений, Основополагающего акта Россия-НАТО и Парижской хартии.

Власти США готовы обсуждать условия взаимного отказа от размещения ракетных систем и наступательных боевых соединений на территории Украины, говорится в документе.

При этом Вашингтон обеспокоен тем, что Москва нарушила принципы Будапештского меморандума, в котором обязалась "уважать независимость и суверенитет нынешней территории Украины" и воздерживаться от применения силы против соседней страны, утверждают авторы ответа.

США также указывают на то, что Москва нарушила положения Венского документа 2011 года, проводя крупные военные учения в международных водах и воздушном пространстве без предварительных уведомлений.

Как утверждается в документе, США воздерживаются от отправки крупных боевых частей в Восточную Европу, а общий объем военных сил страны в Европе сегодня "составляет лишь четверть от того, что было в конце холодной войны".

"Дальнейшее ужесточение позиции России и дальнейшая агрессия против Украины вынудят США и наших союзников усилить нашу оборонительную позицию", - подчеркивается в бумагах.

В заключении отмечается, что США также обеспокоены расширением российской программы по производству межконтинентальных ядерных ракет, которая "не предусмотрена договором СНВ-III".

При этом Вашингтон готов обсудить механизм, который позволит России убедиться, что на военных базах в Польше и Румынии нет ракет "Томагавк", если Россия предложит "такую же открытость" на двух своих ракетных базах.

*"Нам что, воевать с блоком НАТО?" Что сказал Путин*

Накануне президент России Владмир Путин впервые публично прокомментировал ответ США и НАТО на запрошенные Москвой гарантии безопасности.

Путин (как и российский МИД до этого) сказал, что основные пожелания России оказались проигнорированы.

"Мы не увидели адекватного учета трех наших ключевых требований, касающихся недопущения расширения НАТО, отказа от размещения ударных систем вооружения вблизи российских границ, а также возврата военной инфраструктуры блока в Европе к состоянию 1997 года, когда был подписан Основополагающий акт Россия-НАТО", - сказал он.

Путин, среди прочего, раскритиковал принцип "открытых дверей" при вступлении в альянс и заявил, что он нигде не закреплен документально.

Вступление Украины в альянс, по словам российского президента, может привести к военному конфликту НАТО и России из-за Крыма.

"Представим себе, что Украина является членом НАТО, напичкана оружием, стоят современные ударные системы, как в Польше и Румынии, и начинает операцию в Крыму, сейчас не говорю даже про Донбасс. Представим, что Украина - страна НАТО и начинает эти военные операции. Нам что, воевать с блоком НАТО? Хоть кто-нибудь об этом хоть что-нибудь подумал? Похоже, что нет", - задался вопросом Путин.

В январе Россия провела серию переговоров со странами Запада по вопросам европейской безопасности. Поводом для переговоров стали опубликованные МИД России в конце прошлого года проекты договоров с США и НАТО о гарантиях безопасности, на которые Москва потребовала письменный ответ.

Среди прочего, Москва потребовала от НАТО отказаться от расширения на восток, не принимать в альянс бывшие страны СССР, в том числе Украину, отказаться от любого военного сотрудничества с ними, а также вернуть свои войска на позиции 1997 года, когда в альянс еще не вступили страны Центральной и Восточной Европы.



















*ИМХО: Послали..., как просили и письменно*

----------


## Let_nab

*А всё! Американский Глобал Хоук, как и остальная подобная шолупень, больше не летает в небе Украины в непосредственной близости и глубине России! *  
Полёты над польшей.

----------


## Let_nab

*Разведка США и их холуёв из НАТО и не только - теперь летает не так вольготно. Это можно видеть на карте. Но дежурят фактически круглые сутки сменяя друг друга. Амеров сменяют англичане, французы и влезли даже шведы... 

«Отсутствие информации о воздушной обстановке руководство украинских вооруженных сил пытается восполнить за счет получения данных на командном пункте воздушных сил в Виннице от самолетов Е-3А системы "АВАКС-НАТО"», — заявил Конашенков.

*

----------


## Let_nab

*Президент Польши считает, что акт Россия — НАТО перестал существовать*
- https://news.mail.ru/politics/50556398/?frommail=1
Североатлантический альянс должен считать себя свободным от обязательств, вытекающих из Основополагающего акта Россия — НАТО. Об этом заявил во вторник польский лидер Анджей Дуда на пресс-конференции в Бухаресте, которую транслировало Польское телевидение.
«Нужно громко сказать, что акт Россия — НАТО перестал существовать, — сказал он. — Этот акт просто уже никого не связывает». «Россия показала, что абсолютно не считает себя им связанной», — утверждает польский лидер.

По его словам, «НАТО также должна вообще перестать вспоминать об этом акте от 1997 года и его положениях, каких-либо обязательствах НАТО, которые из него вытекают». «Сейчас нет никаких обязательств», — добавил он.

Как считает Дуда, присутствие в Восточной Европе войск НАТО должно перестать быть временным и ротационным, трансформировавшись в постоянное. Польский лидер выразил надежду, что соответствующие решения будут приняты и закреплены на саммите НАТО в Мадриде.

Основополагающий акт Россия — НАТО, подписанный в 1997 году, в частности, гласит, что Россия и НАТО перестают рассматривать друг друга как противников и отказываются от размещения у границ друг друга существенных военных сил.

Россия в декабре 2021 года направила США и НАТО предложения по гарантиям безопасности, в число которых вошли требования юридически закрепить отказ альянса от дальнейшего расширения на восток, а также вернуть его военную инфраструктуру к границам 1997 года. В конце января Вашингтон и Брюссель передали Москве свои письменные ответы, из которых следует, что на принципиальные для России уступки Запад не пошел.

ПС: В пятницу в Польшу приедет Байден. Польша уже готова перейти границу Украины и оккупировать Западную Украину. Первая попытка получить отмашку на это у Польши не получилась, когда они попытались сделать это под видом миротворцев - так как упёрлась прежде всего Германия и Столтенберг заявил, что этот конфликт не НАТОвский. Сейчас Польша надеется получить разрешение, а проще сказать защиту когда ляхов начнут опять "рвать как грелку" от своего хозяина - США. Посмотрим до пятницы. Но по-любому, Польшу как лохов опять подставят, как неоднократно было. Есть уверенность, что немцы хоть и союзники ляхов по НАТО, но не захотят опять умирать на Восточном фронте, а уж тем более по вине ляхов и как бэ за их Кресы. Немцы больше вдарят по ляхам и вернут свои земли от Польши, о чём железно в уме уже подумали, но озираются на своего с Польшей общего хозяина США. А россияне уже подтянули на юг Беларуси к границе Польши силы, чтобы войти вдоль границы и вообще отрезать Украину от западной границы и поставок оттуда оружия и наёмников. Батька прямо сказал, что прикроет.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Pilot

Самолет ДРЛО ВМС США Northrop Grumman E-2D Hawkeye потерпел крушение недалеко от границы восточного побережья штата Вирджинии, возле города Стоктон.

В результате крушения погиб один член экипажа самолёта. Остальные два члена экипажа были доставлены в больницу. Самолёт выполнял обычные полёт. Разбившийся E-2D входил в состав 120-й Авианосной эскадрилья ДРЛО (Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron 120 VAW-120 Greyhawks).

----------


## Avia M

Южнокорейский истребитель KF-21, считающийся конкурентом Су-75 и F-35, впервые взлетел.
Испытания самолета проводились в аэропорту Сачхон в городе Чинджу на юго-востоке страны. В воздухе истребитель, который в Bloomberg сочли дешевым конкурентом американского F-35 Lightning II, находился полчаса.

https://lenta.ru/news/2022/07/19/kf21/

----------


## Red307

Конкурентом кого? Су-75?

----------


## Avia M

ВВС Польши заменят советские истребители МиГ-29 южнокорейскими FA-50.

"Вчера у нас было летное происшествие - МиГ-29 был вынужден приземлиться из-за технических проблем. Я не допущу, чтобы польские пилоты рисковали своими жизнями, используя самолеты, которые для них опасны. Кроме того, эти самолеты имеют низкую боевую ценность. Ну и третий аргумент – у нас нет запчастей для этих самолетов. Мы не согласны поставлять части для них из России, это даже не рассматривается. В связи с этим данные самолеты должны уйти со службы".

https://ria.ru/20220727/istrebiteli-...medium=desktop

Иномарки не ломаются!?  :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Иномарки не ломаются!?


1. Ломаются. Но гораздо реже.
2. Для них есть запчасти.

----------


## Fencer

> ВВС Польши заменят советские истребители МиГ-29 южнокорейскими FA-50.
> 
> "Вчера у нас было летное происшествие - МиГ-29 был вынужден приземлиться из-за технических проблем. Я не допущу, чтобы польские пилоты рисковали своими жизнями, используя самолеты, которые для них опасны. Кроме того, эти самолеты имеют низкую боевую ценность. Ну и третий аргумент – у нас нет запчастей для этих самолетов. Мы не согласны поставлять части для них из России, это даже не рассматривается. В связи с этим данные самолеты должны уйти со службы".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220727/istrebiteli-...medium=desktop


Такое решение скорее всего из-за происходящей СВО на Украине или Польша в НАТО находятся.

----------


## Rutunda

> ВВС Польши заменят советские истребители МиГ-29 южнокорейскими FA-50.
> 
> "Вчера у нас было летное происшествие - МиГ-29 был вынужден приземлиться из-за технических проблем. Я не допущу, чтобы польские пилоты рисковали своими жизнями, используя самолеты, которые для них опасны. Кроме того, эти самолеты имеют низкую боевую ценность. Ну и третий аргумент – у нас нет запчастей для этих самолетов. Мы не согласны поставлять части для них из России, это даже не рассматривается. В связи с этим данные самолеты должны уйти со службы".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220727/istrebiteli-...medium=desktop
> 
> Иномарки не ломаются!?


ЧТо хотят то и делают. Это их дело

----------


## Avia M

> 1. Ломаются. Но гораздо реже.


Имеется опыт, статистика?




> ЧТо хотят то и делают. Это их дело


Кто бы сомневался.

----------


## Red307

> Имеется опыт, статистика?


Навалом.....

----------


## Let_nab

*Интересная презентация от Начальника главной военной инспекции Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь генерал-майора Ивана Богуславского.*

Который выступил о важности достоверной информации во времена беспрецедентного давления на белорусов со стороны Запада: 
– Несмотря на отсутствие в настоящее время явных признаков непосредственной подготовки к развязыванию агрессии, опасность возможности задействования развернутых у наших границ войск против Республики Беларусь остается. В целом сегодня мы однозначно оцениваем, что развернутые в сопредельных странах натовские формирования могут стать основой для создания ударных группировок против Российской Федерации и Беларуси как ее ближайшего союзника, – дал он краткую оценку военно-политической обстановке. По словам Ивана Богуславского, нужно не паниковать, а внимательно анализировать ситуацию вокруг белорусской границы и принимать взвешенные решения. Самодостаточная Беларусь никак не вписывается в геополитические планы стран Запада, а также США. Деструктивные силы, направленные на уничтожение нашего государства, стараются сделать все для того, чтобы белорусы потеряли свое единство. И в настоящее время особенно важно сохранить сплоченность.

----------


## Fencer

В США анонсировали модернизацию вертолетов Apache https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/12/248654/

----------


## Fencer

Сенат США снял ограничения по сделке по продаже истребителей Турции https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/12/248628/

----------


## Fencer

США предлагают Болгарии скидку за ускорение закупки F-16C/D https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...9/detail.shtml

----------


## Let_nab

*НАПОМИНАНИЕ ПРО ЮГОСЛАВИЮ И НАТО и то, как они действовали по отношению к мирному населению уничтожая электростанции, трансформаторные подстанции и перекрывая подачу питьевой воды и что на это официально заявили!*

*Из брифинга пресс-секретаря НАТО Джейми Шиа. Брюссель, 25 мая 1999 года:*

Press Conference
by Mr Jamie Shea, NATO Spokesman and Major General Walter Jertz, SHAPE - https://www.nato.int/kosovo/press/p990525b.htm

«Вопрос Норвежское новостное агенство: Если вы говорите, что у [югославской] армии есть много генераторов, то почему вы лишаете страну 70% не только электричества, но и водоснабжения, ведь, по вашим словам, [НАТО] наносит удары только по военным объектам.

Ответ Джейми Шиа: К сожалению, от электроэнергии также зависят системы командования и управления. Если Милошевич действительно хочет, чтобы у его граждан были вода и электричество, всё что он должен сделать – принять условия НАТО, и мы остановим эту кампанию. Пока он этого не сделает, мы продолжим атаковать цели, которые снабжают его армию электроэнергией. Если это будет иметь последствия для населения, это его [Милошевича] проблемы. Водоснабжение и электричество используются против народа Сербии, мы «отключили» их навсегда или на долгое время ради жизней 1,6 млн. косоваров, которых выгнали из домов, и чьим жизням был нанесен существенный урон. Эта разница понравится не всем, но для меня эта разница фундаментальна».




Pierre: Вчера в нескольких телевизионных репортажах югославские врачи и ....... столкнулись с трудностями, связанными с генераторами в их больницах, и поэтому в конце концов обвинили Североатлантический союз в захвате гражданского населения в заложники, а значит, в захвате невинных людей самим фактом бомбардировки электростанций, трансформаторов и трубопроводов с питьевой водой.

Джейми Шиа: Пьер, извините меня, если я отвечу на это по-английски, но это важный момент, и поэтому я хотел бы донести свое послание до всех присутствующих в этом зале.
Давайте не будем упускать из виду пропорции в этих дебатах. У президента Милошевича есть множество резервных генераторов. В его вооруженных силах их сотни. Он может либо использовать эти резервные генераторы для снабжения своих больниц, школ, либо использовать их для снабжения своих вооруженных сил. Выбор за ним. Если у него будет большая головная боль по этому поводу, то это именно то, что мы хотим, чтобы у него было, и я не собираюсь за это извиняться.



..............

*Медведев заявил, что НАТО должна покаяться и быть распущена как преступное образование*

Североатлантический альянс, в странах которого проживает не более 12% человечества, не нужен цивилизованному миру и должен быть распущен как преступное образование. Такое мнение высказал зампред Совета безопасности РФ Дмитрий Медведев в публикации в своем Telegram-канале во вторник.

По его словам, начиная с момента своего образования НАТО многократно доказывала «свою сугубо закрытую корпоративную сущность, действуя в интересах кучки англосаксонских стран и их прихвостней».

«При этом в странах НАТО проживает не более 12 процентов населения планеты. Цивилизованному миру эта организация не нужна. Она должна покаяться перед человечеством и быть распущена как преступное образование», — написал Медведев, выразив уверенность, что «даже Pontifex Maximus (великий понтифик — прим. ТАСС) не сможет отпустить им грехи».

Как подчеркнул зампред Совбеза, представители НАТО «легко забывают» о совершенных их организацией госпереворотах по всему миру, смещенных законно избранных главах государств и убитых десятках тысяч мирных граждан — стариков, женщин и детей, а также «о поставках оружия всякому отребью, зоологическим выродкам и экстремистским режимам» и о безнаказанности руководителей альянса за злодеяния.

Медведев обратил внимание также на слова генсека НАТО Йенса Столтенберга о сохранении Украины как суверенного независимого государства. «Но [он] ничего не сказал о ее территориальной целостности. Типа победит, но, видимо, в новых, сильно урезанных границах своей независимости, и вся такая суверенная сядет за стол переговоров. Это уже прогресс», — заметил замглавы СБ РФ.

Цинк - https://news.mail.ru/politics/54087995/?frommail=1


*ПС: То есть, если сделать параллель с сегодняшними действиями России в отношении энергетики Украины, то Россия один в один действует так же, как НАТО. Если НАТО тогда заявило, что это фактически законно и приемлемо то нех им теперь вякать! И проблема тогда не на России, а конкретно на  ̶М̶и̶л̶о̶ш̶е̶в̶и̶ч̶е̶  Зеленском. Пусть сдаётся и не использует свой народ как пушечное мясо! Единственно что удручает, что тогдашнее российское руководство не помогло народу Югославии так же, как сейчас действует НАТО...*

----------


## Let_nab

*По поводу военных преступлений Франции*

Тут МИД Франции сообщил о начале работы по созданию международного трибунала для расследования действий России на Украине.

Очень рекомендую российскому МИД не отмахиваться от этого французского идиотизма. Это только на первый взгляд идиотизм, в последствии это будет аргументом в переговорах (когда-то же они будут). Им, видимо, надо не только их место в истории периодически напоминать (так благодаря Сталину они, например, числятся победителями во Второй мировой), но и по военным преступлениям выставить на всякий случай счёт.

Специально для тех, кому великий и могучий подарил слово «la Berizina», что стало синонимом слова «катастрофа», напомню, в 2023 году в Санкт-Петербурге пройдёт второй форум «Россия-Африка». По количеству приезжающих глав государств, это самый представительный форум в мире, но дело не в этом. А что если французам припомнить все? А в Африке и не забывают. Материалов наберём много. Трибуналов можно организовать с десяток, главное, подойти к делу с огоньком.

Формально Францию вышибли из ее колоний в Африке в 1960-х годах, однако до сих пор она туда лезет с танками и авиацией, регулярно нападает на отдельные страны, обустраивает там базы, вмешивается во внутренние дела.

Только в XXI веке военные Франции, в большинстве случаев с ведома правительства, совершили огромное количество военных преступлений в странах Африки. Про XX и XXI века разговор долгий, но просто для понимания приведу список операций Франции только в Африке (кстати, войнами они ничего не назвали):

1956-1963. Операции в Западной Сахаре в поддержку Мавритании и Марокко.
1959-1964. Вмешательство в дела Камеруна, карательные операции против повстанцев.
1961. Операция Bouledogue — вторжение в Тунис.
1964. Интервенция в Габон.
1968-1972. Операции Limousin и Bison в Чаде.
1977. Операция Verbena в Заире.
1977- 1978. Операция Lamatin в Мавритании и Западной Сахаре.
1978. Операция в заирском Кольвези.
1978-1980. Операция Tacaud в Чаде.
1979- 1981. Операции Caban и Barracuda в ЦАР.
1983-1984. Операция Manta в Чаде.
1985. Рейд французских ВВС на ливийскую авиабазу Уади-Дум в северном Чаде.
1986. Десант в Того.
1986 — 2014. Операция Epervier интервенция в Чаде.
1989. Операция Oside на Коморских островах.
1990. Интервенция в Габон.
1990-1993. Операция Noroit в Руанде.
1991. Интервенция Франции и Бельгии в Заир.
1992-1994. Операция Oryx интервенция в Сомали.
1992-1999. Операция Iskoutir в Джибути.
1993. Вмешательство в дела Конго.
1994. Операция Amaryllis в Руанде.
1994. Операция Turquoise в Руанде.
1995. Операция Azalea на Коморских островах.
1996-1997. Операции Almandine I и II. Карательные операции против повстанцев в столице ЦАР.
1996-2007. Операция Aramis в Камеруне.
1997. Операция Pelican в Конго.
1997. Операция Espadon - вмешательство в дела Сьерра-Леоне.
1998. Операция Malachite вмешательство в дела Конго.
2002. Операция Licorne. Нападение на Кот д'Ивуар.
2003. Операция Artemis вмешательство в дела Конго.
2004. Уничтожение ивуарийских ВВС в ответ на нападение на французскую базу в Буаке.
2008. Вмешательство в дела Чада, участие в гражданской войне.
2008. Война против Эритреи на стороне Джибути.
2011. Свержение ивуарийского президента.
2011. Операция Harmattan. Нападение Франции на Ливию.
2013. Операция Serval. Военная интервенция в Мали.
2013. Операция Sangaris. Военная интервенция в ЦАР.
2014.Операция «Бархан». Вторжение в Мали, Чад, Буркина-Фасо, Мавританию, Нигер.

Участие Франции в разрушении стран Азии, это отдельная история. Но можно и по ним трибуналы устроить.

Так с 2001 по 2021 французские наёмники были в составе международных сил, напавших на Афганистан.

Может дойдём до трибунала и по Сирии, участием в разрушении которой так гордится Макрон…

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня рано утром по московскому времени компания Northrop Grumman и ВВС США совместно представили новый стратегический бомбардировщик B-21 Raider. Новый бомбардировщик будет способен нести как обычные, так и ядерные боеприпасы.

----------


## Let_nab

> Сегодня рано утром по московскому времени компания Northrop Grumman и ВВС США совместно представили новый стратегический бомбардировщик B-21 Raider. Новый бомбардировщик будет способен нести как обычные, так и ядерные боеприпасы.


Опубликовали картинки. Типа С-400 бесполезна, так как В-21 не в ходит в его зону. Так бомба, которую тот выпускает, входит в зону и вполне может быть уничтожена сразу при вхождении в эту зону действия С-400. Чё то американские пиарщики об этом забыли упомянуть?

----------


## Сухой YYDS

> Опубликовали картинки. Типа С-400 бесполезна, так как В-21 не в ходит в его зону. Так бомба, которую тот выпускает, входит в зону и вполне может быть уничтожена сразу при вхождении в эту зону действия С-400. Чё то американские пиарщики об этом забыли упомянуть?


I just wonder why the picture mentioned HQ-17（红旗-17）. It's just something like 9M330 Tor, not S-400. They should draw a HQ-9/HQ-16 instead. And by the way, what is "digital bomb bay"? New kind of AGM-88? I think without AGM-183A, it's hard for the B-21 to destroy S-400 in a distance which S-400 can't strike back. Also, when the B-21 drop the "digital bomb bay", the opening of its magazine can lead to decrease in stealth, telling the air force of Russia/China its position. And last, did the US ignore all the anti-stealth radar in the photo?

----------


## Avia M

На бумаге всегда все гладко...

----------


## Let_nab

> I just wonder why the picture mentioned HQ-17（红旗-17）. It's just something like 9M330 Tor, not S-400. They should draw a HQ-9/HQ-16 instead. And by the way, what is "digital bomb bay"? New kind of AGM-88? I think without AGM-88A, it's hard for the B-21 to destroy S-400 in a distance which S-400 can't strike back. Also, when the B-21 drop the "digital bomb bay", the opening of its magazine can lead to decrease in stealth, telling the air force of Russia/China its position. And last, did the US ignore all the anti-stealth radar in the photo?


Эта картинка из западных источников и рассчитана на их публику...

----------


## Сухой YYDS

The landing gear of B-21 is connected with the hatch, which means its gears can only be folded like that↑. It surely occupies the space of the bomb bay, limiting the bomb load.

But the B-2’s gears fold into the front, which allows it to have a bigger bomb bay. So... the B-21 is just something like... a stealthy Tu-16 (or a stealthy 轰-6N)???

----------


## Сухой YYDS

And leading edge of wings of B-21 is a bit twisted, While the ones of B-2 don't. I can't see any benefit of it, making the manufacture more difficult, increasing the resistance， no use to decreasing the RCS... Or they do this to increase the sweep angle to have better high-speed performance？

----------


## Let_nab

*Империалистическая борьба НАТО за передел Европы не ограничивается Украиной*

НАТО хочет окружить Россию со всех сторон, пишет газета Evrensel. Поэтому альянс собирается расширить свою географию при помощи вступления Швеции, Финляндии, а также Грузии и балканских стран. Молдова, например, уже рассматривает возможность присоединиться к НАТО.

С военной операцией, начатой Россией на Украине, НАТО фактически взяла под контроль и сделала зависимой от себя значительную часть этой страны. С полноправным членством Швеции и Финляндии в Североатлантическом альянсе НАТО завершит процесс окружения России с восточного и северного фронтов. Две страны уже, похоже, де-факто стали частью альянса, хотя Турция продолжает возражать. Подача заявки на вступление в НАТО сама по себе представляет собой важный перелом. Поэтому возражение Турции не несет в себе особого смысла, за исключением затягивания официального процесса. Цель состоит в том, чтобы две страны присоединились к альянсу к маю следующего года с одобрения 30 государств – членов. Это показывает, что у Турции есть несколько месяцев, чтобы получить от двух стран то, что она хочет.

А дальнейший процесс будет главным образом идти в ускоренном темпе в направлении взятия под контроль стран Европы и Кавказа, состоящих в тесном контакте с Россией.
Об этом сигнализирует сказанное на двух важных саммитах, состоявшихся недавно.

Первый саммит — это встреча министров иностранных дел стран НАТО, прошедшая на прошлой неделе в Бухаресте. Помимо Украины, на эту встречу были также приглашены Молдова, Грузия, Босния и Герцеговина. Молдова, южный сосед Украины, уже некоторое время находится в поле зрения НАТО и ЕС. В этой стране, где действуют и пророссийские силы, в течение некоторого времени продолжается империалистическая борьба, сопровождающаяся интенсивным дипломатическим движением. Судя по происходящим событиям, операция России на Украине значительно приблизила Молдову к западному фронту. В результате Молдова впервые приняла участие во встрече НАТО. У Молдовы с населением 2,8 миллиона человек, которая в июне текущего года стала кандидатом на вступление в ЕС, есть серьезная "приднестровская" проблема. Этот регион, где проживает преимущественно русское население, провозгласил независимость от центрального правительства, как и Донбасс. С этой точки зрения ситуация напоминает довоенную Украину. Предполагается, что, если вопрос о членстве Молдовы в НАТО будет серьезно стоять на повестке дня, реакция России будет жесткой. В числе возможных будущих сценариев озвучивается вероятность того, что этот регион, не имеющий прямой границы с Россией, расположенный на молдавско-украинской границе и населенный примерно 550 тысячами человек, также может присоединиться к России в результате референдума. Следует отметить, что в советское время Приднестровье тоже было автономным регионом и никогда не находилось под прямым контролем Молдовы.

В Боснии и Герцеговине, которую также пригласили на встречу НАТО, существует похожая проблема. Проживающее в стране сербское население выступает против членства страны в НАТО. Поэтому подавление пророссийских сербских сил и принятие этого государства в ряды НАТО и ЕС также входит в число важнейших целей наступающего периода.
Эта картина подтвердилась в очередной раз на саммите ЕС – Балканы в Тиране в начале текущей недели. В саммите, на который были приглашены не входящие в ЕС Сербия, Босния и Герцеговина, Албания, Северная Македония, Косово и Черногория, приняли участие все лидеры стран ЕС, дав сигнал о единстве.
Эрих Ратфельдер (Erich Rathfelder), написавший для Die Tageszeitung статью под заголовком "Сербия должна принять решение", подчеркивает цель саммита следующим образом: "В Берлине и Брюсселе наконец поняли, что иметь влияние в регионе в экономическом, военном и политическом отношениях пытается не только Россия. Китай и Турция также активно вмешиваются в регион" (07.12.2022).

Говоря о том, что эти страны пытаются дестабилизировать Европу, Ратфельдер в этой связи предостерегает Сербию, которая является "входной дверью" для России. Ведь Сербия влиятельна в соседних странах, не только в Боснии и Герцеговине, но и в Косово, Черногории.

На саммите в Тиране ЕС дал Сербии сигнал о прекращении отношений с Россией и ясно показал, что от этого будут зависеть все отношения и прежде всего вступление в союз. В качестве первого шага страну обязали согласовать свою "визовую политику" с ЕС. Сербия, которая не требует виз от граждан многих стран, в последнее время по этой причине стала одной из промежуточных остановок просителей убежища, желающих попасть в Европу. Беженцы, въезжающие в Сербию без визы из Центральной и Северной Африки, отсюда пытаются перебраться в страны ЕС. Премьер-министр Сербии правого толка Александр Вучич, как и Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган, использует прибывающих беженцев в качестве козыря для торга с ЕС. Что касается Косово, которое кажется важнейшей проблемой в отношениях между ЕС и Сербией, верховный комиссар ЕС по иностранным делам Жозеп Боррель (Josep Borell) предложил интересную формулу: "Сербия может принять независимость Косово, не признавая ее официально".

Происходящее в очередной раз показывает, что империалистическая борьба за передел Европы не ограничивается Украиной. Вопрос о членстве Украины в НАТО, который когда-то поднимался при каждом удобном случае, по выражению генерального секретаря Йенса Столтенберга, "в ближайшее время не стоит на повестке дня". Тем не менее расширение антироссийского фронта через Украину приоткрыло двери для ограничения ее зон влияния. Можно ясно видеть, что продолжающиеся по нескольким направлениям ходы в направлении ограничения зон влияния России и Китая в Европе приведут к новой напряженности. Потому что большинство инициатив, предпринимаемых империалистами во имя "стабильности", завершаются хаосом. А когда слоны брыкаются, достается, как видно на Украине, траве, а именно — трудящимся.

(с) Юджель Оздемир

https://inosmi.ru/20221210/nato-258697649.html - цинк
https://www.evrensel.net/yazi/92097/...kanlar-hamlesi - оригинал на турецком
.................

О том, что Пентагон дал Украине "зелёный свет" по нанесению ударов по объектам на остальной территории России давно известно. Джокер ДНР уже публиковал американские документы со списками целей, которые НАТО даёт Украине. Среди этих списков был также и аэродром Стратегической авиации в г. Энгельс (выделено красным прямоугольником в тексте). И много много других целей. Главное, что мы об этом знаем.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV

----------


## Let_nab

*По поводу свежих заявлений на тему СВО и отношению к врагам из НАТО.*

1. России предстоит длительное время жить в условиях конфронтации с Западом (с) Песков

Собственно, возвращаемся к тому, что имели с 1917 по 1989. Случился "поворот не туда", но все возвращается к привычному состоянию.

2. Россия наращивает выпуск вооружений, в том числе основанных на новых принципах (с) Медведев

В условиях длительного периода конфронтации и длительной войны на Украине, это безусловная необходимость. Роль и значение ВПК будет и далее возрастать. Причем не только в контексте войны на Украине. Все это также хорошо знакомо по советскому прошлому. Теперь уже не надо никому объяснять, зачем в стране было столько военных заводов и для чего создавались огромные склады на случай войны.

3. Запад не любит Россию и не собирает ее любить, но России этого и не нужно (с) Лавров

Мечтаниям о походе в "золотой миллиард" и "Европе от Лиссабона до Владивостока" пришел конец. Западничество в России потерпело очередное историческое поражение.

--
*По поводу вранья Запада:*

НАТО обещает не расширяться на восток - НАТО расширяется на восток.

США заявляют, что размещение ПРО в Восточной Европе не направление против России - размещение ПРО в Европе направлено против России.

Запад заявляет, что Минские соглашение единственный путь к миру - Запад использует Минские соглашения, что подготовить большую войну на Украине.

США и НАТО заявляют, что против ядерной эскалации - контролируемый США и НАТО режим Зеленского ведет обстрелы Запорожской АЭС.

США и НАТО заявляют, что не стремятся к прямой войне с Россией - вы находитесь здесь.

----------


## Let_nab

Наращивание численности ВС Польши с прицелом на 2023-й год, вкупе с активными мерами по подготовке резервистов и мерами по отработке мероприятий гражданской обороны очень напоминают подготовительные мероприятия на Украине в 2021-м году, когда спешно увеличивался военный бюджет, спешно поставлялось различное оружие, шла подготовка к созданию фольксштурма и т.д. и т.п. С прицелом на удар по Донбассу.

https://t.me/readovkaru/1997

----------


## Сухой YYDS

> Наращивание численности ВС Польши с прицелом на 2023-й год, вкупе с активными мерами по подготовке резервистов и мерами по отработке мероприятий гражданской обороны очень напоминают подготовительные мероприятия на Украине в 2021-м году, когда спешно увеличивался военный бюджет, спешно поставлялось различное оружие, шла подготовка к созданию фольксштурма и т.д. и т.п. С прицелом на удар по Донбассу.
> 
> https://t.me/readovkaru/1997


To tell a joke, if we ignore intervention of other country, I don't think it difficult for Poland to blitz Germany， turning the WW2 backward。（Also ignore Russia）

----------


## Let_nab

> To tell a joke, if we ignore intervention of other country, I don't think it difficult for Poland to blitz Germany， turning the WW2 backward。（Also ignore Russia）


Military intervention it's not a joke subject.
We live in a modern world with the Big Boss of the World. The big boss - US. No one does military interventions without the permission of the US, much less the puppets of this Big Boss. These puppets don't pee without their boss's permission.
I don't agree that Poland has the power to blitzkrieg Germany now. And it's not about power or courage. The US will not allow blitzkrieg between its puppets. The US army in Europe isn't just against Russia. It's a "collar and leash" around the necks of its europe's puppet dogs. These puppets would start biting and tearing each other without this 'collar' of a Boss, as they used to do without. 
(Excluding Russia not having the USBoss's "collar")

----------


## Let_nab

*Польское население активно готовят к войне с Россией*

Через СМИ и телевидение, рекламные акции и плакаты население настраивают на вооруженное противостояние с РФ.

По всей  Польше развернуты курсы "Тренируйся с войсками" где поляков призывают спланировать свое будущее, которое ВПР Польши, видимо, без втягивание страны в войну не видит.

----------


## Let_nab

*Американский конгрессмен утверждает, что НАТО победит Россию за три дня*
- http://forums.airforce.ru/newreply.p...streply&t=2554

Североатлантический альянс сможет победить Россию за три дня, приводит американский Newsweek мнение члена палаты представителей США от Республиканской партии Адама Кинзингера.

«Надеюсь, это шутка. Война НАТО против России будет похожа на настоящую трехдневную операцию», — написал он в Twitter в ответ на вопрос пользователя Сети о том, почему альянс до сих пор не победил Россию в открытом противостоянии.

Как отметили в американском журнале Newsweek, парламентарий активно поддерживает Киев с самого начала российской спецоперации на Украине.

----------


## Fencer

ВС Мали получили из Турции беспилотники Bayraktar TB2 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/22/251761/

----------


## Fencer

ВМС США одобрили полномасштабное производство вертолета Sikorsky CH-53K https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/28/251993/

----------


## Let_nab

*ЦРУ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТ ШПИОНСКУЮ СЛУЖБУ ЕВРОПЕЙСКИХ СОЮЗНИКОВ ПО НАТО ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ТАЙНОЙ ДИВЕРСИОННОЙ КАМПАНИИ ВНУТРИ РОССИИ - СО СЛОВ БЫВШИХ СОТРУДНИКОВ РАЗВЕДКИ И ВОЕННЫХ США.*

Журналист Мерфи назвал пожары в России диверсиями ЦРУ и западных шпионов.
ЦРУ использует шпионов европейских членов НАТО для попыток саботажа в России, пишет американский журналист Джек Мерфи на своем официальном сайте.
"По словам трех бывших сотрудников разведки и двух бывших американских военных чиновников, кампания, которая планировалась годами, стала причиной многих необъяснимых взрывов и других происшествий", — сообщает журналист.

- https://jackmurphywrites.com/169/the...inside-russia/

Машинный перевод отрывка:

....Кампания включает в себя давние спящие ячейки, которые союзническая шпионская служба активировала, чтобы помешать вторжению Москвы в Украину, ведя секретную войну за российскими линиями.

Годы планирования, кампания несет ответственность за многие необъяснимые взрывы и другие неудачи, которые постигли российский военно-промышленный комплекс после полномасштабного вторжения России в Украину в феврале, по словам трех бывших сотрудников разведки США, двух бывших военных чиновников США и американского человека, который был проинформирован о кампании. Бывшие чиновники отказались назвать конкретные цели для кампании под руководством ЦРУ, но железнодорожные мосты, топливные склады и электростанции в России были повреждены в результате необъяснимых инцидентов с тех пор, как Кремль начал свое полномасштабное вторжение в Украину в феврале.

В то время как американский персонал не участвует на местах в России в выполнении этих миссий, военизированные офицеры агентства командуют и контролируют операции, по словам двух бывших сотрудников разведки и бывшего военного чиновника. Военизированные офицеры назначены в Центр специальных мероприятий ЦРУ, но подробно описаны в Европейском миссионерском центре агентства, сказали два бывших сотрудника разведки. Использование союзнической разведывательной службы, чтобы дать ЦРУ дополнительный слой правдоподобного отрицания, было существенным фактором в решении президента США Джо Байдена одобрить удары, по словам бывшего сотрудника специальных операций США.

В то время как командование и контроль над диверсионной программой принадлежит ЦРУ по юридическим причинам, союзник по НАТО имеет сильное право голоса, в каких операциях будут продолжаться, поскольку именно их люди берут на себя риски. Источники неоднократно выступали против любого представления о том, что союзник по НАТО был доверенным лицом ЦРУ, описывая, что это тесное партнерство. Европейский союзник, чьи оперативники проводят диверсионную кампанию, здесь не назван, потому что это может поставить под угрозу оперативную безопасность ячеек, которые все еще действуют внутри России.

«За последние несколько месяцев по всей России произошло много пожаров, особенно на оружейных заводах и других важных объектах», - сказала аналитик по России Ольга Лаутман, научный сотрудник Центра анализа европейской политики. «Российские СМИ сообщали об этих пожарах как об отдельных инцидентах. Они не создали никакой пропаганды вокруг этих инцидентов и не рассматривают их как несчастные случаи».

Например, когда в конце апреля сгорело здание Воздушно-космических сил России, в результате чего погибло более 20 человек, российские государственные СМИ сообщили, что пламя было вызвано неисправной проводкой. Но в Кремле понимают, что это не просто случайные пожары и промышленные аварии, несмотря на то, что транслируют официальные СМИ, по словам бывшего сотрудника разведки США.....

----------


## Let_nab

*МИД предупредил Японию о последствиях создания угроз для России*
- https://news.mail.ru/politics/54531583/?frommail=1

Россия считает, что курс Токио на отказ от мирного развития Японии — это серьёзный вызов для безопасности РФ и Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона в целом. Москва может принять ответные адекватные меры. Об этом заявил замглавы МИД РФ Андрей Руденко.

Так, дипломат упомянул проведение Японией крупномасштабных военных учений вблизи российских границ, причём с участием военных стран из других регионов. При этом в Японии вводятся новые редакции доктрин в области обороны и безопасности. Они нацелены на создание ударного потенциала, увеличение оборонных расходов. Москва реагирует на это по дипломатическим каналам, пояснил Руденко.

«Рассматриваем такую активность Токио как серьёзный вызов для безопасности нашей страны и Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона в целом. Предупреждаем, что в случае продолжения подобной практики будем вынуждены принять ответные адекватные меры в целях блокирования военных угроз России», — приводит ТАСС слова замглавы МИД РФ.

Как рассказывал Лайф, обновлённая Стратегия национальной безопасности Японии выделяет Россию как страну, «вызывающую серьёзные опасения». А премьер этой страны заявлял, что Токио не видит предпосылок для заключения мирного договора с Москвой.

----------


## petio

Кстати не секрет что с начала операции с разних самолетов как Су-34 и 35 применяется УПАБ-1500В . Доволни мощнии боеприпас с неплохой дальнисть. Но я ожидал что его применят по мостам .Не знам почему но такого не увидел ...Не смею сприсить почему ето не для откритих сведениий...но полагаю что точность 15-20 метра хороша для здании и д-ругих обектив но может и нет для мостов

----------


## Let_nab

*В борьбе против России ЦРУ делает ставку на предателей*

- https://ria.ru/20221125/tsru-1834013389.html?in=t

Снова и снова вспоминается фраза из классика "Иногда прочитаешь заметку в газете и дивишься ей до невероятия". Правда, классик имел в виду советские газеты. Но газеты американские, т. е. издаваемые не при тоталитаризме, а при свободе и демократии, способны вызывать не меньшее удивление.
Газета The Wall Street Journal рассказывает о публичной лекции заместителя директора Центрального разведывательного управления США Дэвида Марлоу, прочтенной им в аналитическом центре при Университете Джорджа Мейсона (Виргиния). Замдиректора сообщил, что его контора "Открыта к сотрудничеству и ищет по всему миру россиян, которые недовольны спецоперацией на Украине". Время для поиска теперь благоприятное, поскольку президент Путин допустил грубую ошибку, начав кампанию на Украине, и тем самым открыл для западных разведок новые возможности для вербовочной работы среди антивоенно настроенных русских.

По словам Марлоу, в первую очередь ЦРУ интересуют "военные, представители исполнительной власти, олигархи", что естественно. Любую спецслужбу всегда интересует крупная рыба. Но, впрочем, невод будет раскинут широко — ведь ЦРУ предполагает искать потенциальных агентов-россиян "по всему миру". Хотя во многих странах, возможно, недовольные украинской кампанией русские эмигранты имеются, но чтобы они были при этом генералами или олигархами — с этим уже сложнее.

Сразу отметим, что рассказ о цэрэушном лекторе опубликован отнюдь не на мутном интернет-ресурсе. В каком-нибудь "Инсайдере" еще и не то могут написать. Но The Wall Street Journal претендует на солидность. Да и сам сюжет посвящен не злодеяниям Кремля — тут, понятное дело, за вранье никто с вас не спросит, никто не осудит, — а рассказам о планах нашего (с точки зрения газеты) героя-разведчика. Да и полностью придумать содержание выступления важного цэрэушного чина в американском университете все же трудно — ведь проверяется на раз.

Да и в принципе готовность спецслужбы — причем любой — заниматься вербовкой агентуры есть вещь, сама собой разумеющаяся. Все и так знают, что ЦРУ — не институт благородных девиц, стоящие перед ним задачи более разнообразны. В одном из романов Юлиана Семенова Штирлиц, получая сведения о том, как шустрит в Берлине то ли уругвайская, то ли парагвайская спецслужба, брюзгливо рассуждает: "Зуд в простате, а не разведка. И туда же". Тогда как ЦРУ все же вряд ли заслуживает такой уж совсем пренебрежительной оценки.
Тем более что в 2022 году случились целые две волны эмиграции — после 24 февраля, когда было объявлено о начале СВО, и после 21 сентября, когда была провозглашена частичная мобилизация. Оценки числа побежавших сильно разнятся: от 150 до 800 тысяч в первую волну и от 250 до 400 тысяч во вторую. Но в любом случае число съехавших достаточно велико. Их бытовое неустройство на новом ПМЖ, а равно и общая неприспособленность к жизни на чужбине — в основном это был эфемерный креативный класс, и так-то не больно нужный, а при экономическом кризисе не нужный вдвойне, — создают самые благоприятные условия для работы спецслужб с ними. "Жрать захочешь — не так раскорячишься".

Конечно, другой вопрос, представляют ли они большую ценность для ЦРУ. Тут есть большие сомнения. Что же до оставшихся в России — а ведь именно они наиболее интересны для людей из Лэнгли, — то хоть генералы, министры и олигархи, хоть низовые креаклы в большинстве своем понимают, что антивоенные настроения антивоенными настроениями, но:
"Хоть я не трус, но также не дурак
И в петлю лезть не соглашуся даром".
А работа на неприятельскую разведку ("We’re open for business", — объявил замдиректора ЦРУ) в фактически воюющей стране может влечь за собой довольно неприятные последствия. Вряд ли российская контрразведка вообще бездействует и отсутствует как класс.

Но тем и странно поведение замдиректора ЦРУ Марлоу, который прямо через газету призывает россиян лезть в петлю. "Набираем в шпионы по объявлению". Прежде считалось, что в учреждениях такого рода работают люди циничные, однако при этом неглупые, помнящие правило "Есть вещи, которые делают, но о которых не говорят". Потому что искренний ответработник шпионского ведомства — это совершеннейшие сапоги всмятку.

*Ветеран СВР о вербовке россиян: агентурный аппарат ЦРУ "слегка отощал"*

- https://radiosputnik.ria.ru/20221123...0791.html?in=t

Планы ЦРУ вербовать недовольных спецоперацией российских граждан прокомментировал в эфире радио Sputnik ветеран Службы внешней разведки России Лев Корольков.

ЦРУ "ищет по всему миру" россиян, недовольных специальной военной операцией, и намеревается "сотрудничать" с ними, сообщает The Wall Street Journal. Газета ссылается на заявление замдиректора ЦРУ Дэвида Марлоу, сделанное в ходе выступления в аналитическом центре при Университете Джорджа Мейсона.

В эфире радио Sputnik ветеран Службы внешней разведки, эксперт по кризисным ситуациям Лев Корольков отметил, что так ЦРУ формирует вербовочный контингент.

"Это база вербовочная. Они рассматривают прежде всего среди диссидентских кругов, но главным образом среди тех, кто располагает на территории Российской Федерации интересующими разведорганы связями, контактами для получения необходимой для них информации. То, что они массово хотят прибегнуть к такого рода работе, говорит о том, что у них, видимо, агентурный аппарат слегка отощал. Видимо, кризис в кадрах, возможности сузились резко. Настолько нарушен привычный для них ритм работы, что они переходят к новой тактике и стратегии", – сказал Лев Корольков.

По словам эксперта, главная цель вербовки – любыми способами ослабить Россию.

"Они готовятся не то чтобы к массовой заброске, но к организации каких-либо событий, которые ослабили бы нашу обороноспособность, политическую стабильность и прочее. Это говорит о том, что они в значительной степени исчерпали те способы, методы и возможности, с которыми они вступили в конфликт с нами", – считает Лев Корольков.

----------


## Let_nab

*Генсеку НАТО не нравится, что Россия и Китай «не разделяют западные ценности»*

Столтенберг придумал страшилку для публики, жонглируя такими словами, как «режимы», «мировой порядок» и «наши ценности», тем самым подогревая неприязнь к оппозиции НАТО.

«Они хотят другого мирового порядка. Дело в том, что они не разделяют наши ценности. Они хотят другого мирового порядка. И они продвигаются вперед», – заявил Столтенберг.

Еще раз, продвигать медицинские опыты по созданию мутантов и трансгендеров на каждом углу – это не ценности, а скотство. Считать педофилию «нормальной» – преступление. Использовать страны, как плацдармы для военных баз по сдерживанию потенциальных противников, дает этим «противникам» право на ответные меры.

ПС: Кстати, о западных ценностях... Ну. вы знаете!

----------

